#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-28
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> hehe Hobbsee, someone gave him the pastebin link, that is why I didn't boot him...the long pointy stick prevails! :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* elkbuntu wonders if this |_ocke character is Locke
<nalioth> elkbuntu: yes
<nalioth> don't you see the BIIG  "L"
<elkbuntu> i do, that's why i asked
<elkbuntu> ban evading?
* nalioth has no clue, he's been busy lately with vietnamese warez pirates
<elkbuntu> ahoi, matey
<Pumpernickel> yarr
* nalioth isn't too happy with them, as their numbers are legion. . . 
<ubotu> Minataku called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Madpilot> need a kline: banter@xdsl-187-250.nblnetworks.fi
<Myrtti> ooh, a finnish one
<Myrtti> what has he done
<Madpilot> D C C
<Myrtti> lovely
<Madpilot> in #ubuntu
* crdlb wonders what happened to nalioth's script
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> wow, i've been on this stupid insecure 'linksys' network for 2 days
* Amaranth stabs network manager
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<sivaji> how to configure kopete to send sms
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Redneck|Laptop_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> dealt with
<Myrtti> just a quick thought
<Myrtti> *!root@* should be forwarded someplace
<Madpilot>  #ubuntu-people-with-bad-habits-and-idiot-usernames
<crdlb> what if somebody's stuck in recovery mode in irssi?
<Myrtti> *shudder*
<Tm_T> hmm, CC-meeting is tomorrow?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> predaeus called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, orbin said: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, Amaya and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Tm_T> Jucato: ooh I'm so tempted, #kubu
<Jucato> Tm_T: give in ehehe
<Tm_T> 7kick aseigo_zzZZzz no awaynicks
<Tm_T> muhahaha ] ;=
<Myrtti> go for it!
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Tm_T> ...and get myself into trouble
<gnomefreak> is today hoiliday in germany like it is in UK?
<Tm_T> what hoiliday it would be?
<gnomefreak> a bank holiday in Uk afaik
<Tm_T> sounds interesting
<Myrtti> hmh.
<Tm_T> I'm lost even with finnish holidays =)
<Myrtti> I knew it was Pentecost yesterday
<Myrtti> oh, apparently it still is in UK
<Tm_T> I did too know that later
<Tm_T> after I tried to go to grocery
<Myrtti> you should've asked on IRC ;-)
<Tm_T> well, in IRC I did find it out ;)
<Tm_T> glad I didn't make all the way to the doors
<gnomefreak> he really doesnt need to be running gutsy at all :(
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> worksforme needs an alias of latest methinks
<ompaul> or something better
<gnomefreak> i think the topic of +1 needs to be fixed to something like dont use gutsy, its for developers at this point (or something like that, i have found 3 people running it that dont even know the basics of linux let alone debian/ubuntu
<ompaul> they go whats the latest
<ompaul> and then bank
<ompaul> bang
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I'll look at it now
<gnomefreak> i dont have any nice way of putting it :(
<gnomefreak> ty
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it is the best I can do with it
<gnomefreak> ty that is fine lets see how well it works
<Tm_T> why not just say it loud and clear: It's broken until public beta
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: same reason why i didnt add what i was thinking (we try to say it in nice way)
<gnomefreak> but the truth isnt always nice :(
<Tm_T> well I think it's nicer to say it that way than "it might break"
<Tm_T> or maybe, "consider it broken until public beta"
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: than you get the itworksforme crap
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> and oddly people fight thtat point too :(
<Tm_T> that sounds, err, not smart
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: you havent had anyone say well autocrapix works for me
<gnomefreak> or its not broken it works fine here
<Tm_T> yes, that's instant kickban if possible ;-P
<gnomefreak> while others are having big issues
<crdlb> on a related note, /me loves the new envy factoid
<Tm_T> "it's broken if I say so!" ;-P
<Tm_T> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Tm_T> haha
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<gnomefreak> ignore that they were klined already
<Myrtti> that was fun
<gnomefreak> its the same one from yesterday
<elkbuntu> * Brutus has quit (K-lined) <-- let me guess who the lurker was :)
<gnomefreak> most likely
<elkbuntu> he was the only non-pwet to go
<PriceChild> same hostname
<gnomefreak> yep so once kline ends he will return but i have him banned so maybe not
<gnomefreak> although looks like a dynamic IP since i banned them yesterday
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you banned him as well
<PriceChild> I did?
<gnomefreak> yep afaict
<gnomefreak> nope sorry it was me
<gnomefreak> i read it wrong
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* gnomefreak wonders if staff can *-line by name real or IRC
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> !ops | there seems to be a new exploit on freenode
<ubotu> there seems to be a new exploit on freenode: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> gnomefreak called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<PriceChild> :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what's this now?
<Myrtti> wha
<PriceChild> where/
<Seveas> ?
<gnomefreak>  [Notice]  -Noooop to
<gnomefreak>                           #ubuntu-bugs- You have 1 new message. Type /server
<gnomefreak>                           mail to read.
<gnomefreak> you type it and you get disconnected
<Myrtti> pwah
<gnomefreak> prick got banned for doing it to me
<gnomefreak> in -bugs
<Myrtti> that's a joke
<Myrtti> about the oldest on irc
<PriceChild> That's not really an exploit :P
<Myrtti> if /quit and /exit were fighting, which one would win?
<Myrtti> exactly
<gnomefreak> its an exploit either way as it uses the server in a bad way
<PriceChild> it uses what server?
<Myrtti> it doesn't matter
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: freenode
<PriceChild> when you type that you tell your client to disconnect from freenode and connect to the server "mail"
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: seeing as you are typing /server mail
<Myrtti> it does the same in every network
<PriceChild> It does not do anything to freenode
<Myrtti> with every client
<PriceChild> Its a client thing.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Myrtti> rfc stuff
<gnomefreak> irssi uses /server <server> so why would it dissconnect me?
<gnomefreak> i can open more than one server
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> but you haven't told it to open as a new server ;)
<gnomefreak> see your point
<PriceChild> i think you use /connect for that... but i can't remember.
<Myrtti> yeah
<gnomefreak> well either way someone is screwing around please watch out ;)
<PriceChild> its like telling someone to /join #random,0 or something
* gnomefreak never seen it before
<PriceChild> you live and learn :)
<gnomefreak> i got it first than arby got it but he was only in -bugs and hes gone
<Myrtti> http://bash.org/?238510
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> sad part is he picked an op to do it to
<Hobbsee> it was a channel - so anyone there
<gnomefreak> oh it was?
<gnomefreak> i thought it was just me and arby
<Hobbsee> [22:53]  [Notice]  -Noooop to #ubuntu-bugs- You have 1 new message. Type /server mail to read.
<gnomefreak> ah
-Seveas:#ubuntu-ops- You have new messages. Type /server messages to see them
<Seveas> :p
<PriceChild> How mean :)
* Hobbsee beats Seveas with \sh
<PriceChild> haha
* PriceChild just noticed that the LCoC has appeared...
<Hobbsee> LCoC?
<PriceChild> Leadership Code of Conduct
<PriceChild> You're bound by it as an irc op ;)
<PriceChild> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct
<Hobbsee> ahh
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  can it be signed ?
<PriceChild> If you have signed the CoC then I assume that means you agree to LCoC as wel
<PriceChild> l
<PriceChild> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct 's footer makes that apparent... although maybe not in the version of the CoC we've signed...
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  Ahh.. ok.. I have signed the CoC and since the launchpad section elicits more Codes ... I thought it would be mde available there...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* ompaul scrolls back
* ompaul wanders up to gnomefreak with clue stick swinging
<ompaul> gnomefreak, OI!
<ompaul> gnomefreak, /server is a command to swap servers ;-) we can't really change that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ompaul runs away
* ompaul looks at Seveas 
* ompaul thinks that Seveas is not will
<ompaul> Seveas, got a mo?
<Seveas> ompaul, so it IS my fault?
<ompaul> it is your fault indeed
<LjL> surely
* Hobbsee watches things blow up
<elkbuntu> w00t. i imploded -motu
<Seveas> (who did get that reference?)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yay!
<Hobbsee> *high fives*
* LjL doesn't rise hand
<ompaul> Seveas, there is a tshirt as a prise
<ompaul> prize even
<ompaul> Seveas, pm
<GazzaK> can I have a prize?
<mc44> elkbuntu: yay for overreactions!
<elkbuntu> mc44, you'd better want to be talking about his behaviour, not mine.
<mc44> elkbuntu: I was
<elkbuntu> good boy
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> else i'd have to shoot you
<mc44> Hobbsee: just try! I have magical bullet armour!
<mc44> I made it out of paper machie
<Seveas> mc44, and Hobbsee has Long Pointy Stick Bullets!
<Hobbsee> haha
<mc44> :D
<GazzaK> the famed long pointy stick has been franchised?
<GazzaK> OMG!!!11!
<Seveas> haha
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Methinks you have far too much patience for idiots.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, you think i was patient?
<elkbuntu> i feel like i've f***ed up royally :-/
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Yeah - could have saved yourself like an hour, "That doesn't belong there, what were you thinking?  I'm going to get a snack after sending this e-mail to the CC and Planet admins."
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, that comment would have ended the same way
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: exactly
<mc44> elkbuntu: you had a resonable complaint about the post, obviously not everyone is going to agree with you, but to say that bringing it up was a mistake is being way to unfair on yourself
<elkbuntu> with the same amount of noise
<elkbuntu> mc44, i could have been more tactful
<elkbuntu> tact is not my forte
* highvoltage agrees with elkbuntu 
<Seveas> The membership status of Stephan Hermann (shermann) in the team Ubuntu
<Seveas> Members (ubuntumembers) was changed by the user himself from Approved to
<Seveas> Deactivated.
<highvoltage> (sorriy elkbuntu)
<highvoltage> *sorry
<Seveas> Talk about overreacting....
<elkbuntu> Seveas, yeah
<highvoltage> elkbuntu: then again, these things are hardly easy topics
<highvoltage> s
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i tried tact yesterday.  didnt work.
<elkbuntu> highvoltage, it could have been worse, i could have gone like elmo at jono re: corey
<Seveas> hahaha
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, true
<highvoltage> elkbuntu: yes, you're right :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: like the planet discussion, the forums bit at UDS - attempting it, anyway
<tonyyarusso> Tact is only worthwhile when dealing with rational, mature people.  Others are more efficiently done with a bat.
<highvoltage> elkbuntu: also, I think it's better that you said something than stay quiet. tact or no tact.
<elkbuntu> highvoltage, that's how i'm looking at it
<Seveas> if you feel strongly about something: say it
<elkbuntu> or, trying to
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: *grin*
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: does that apply to customers?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Yes, as long as your manager either doesn't see, or agrees.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> so do it off camera.  gotcha.
<tonyyarusso> For the record, _my_ manager has a sticker on his stand that says "DAN WILL CUT YOU"
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> nice
<Seveas> is his name dan or is it his dog?
<tonyyarusso> He's Dan
<ompaul> speak truth to power, people
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, if you must use a bat, make it verbal
<Seveas> neh, wood is more effective
* ompaul pulls out a three by nine - this is the ultra lart next thing up is atomic
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: may also be of interest/use to you: http://blog.tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, well done, that might be useful to those outside the Ubuntu community :)
<LjL> tonyyarusso, "i can say whatever the hell i want" alone would be likely to get you a !langauge in #ubuntu :-P
<tonyyarusso> LjL: true
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, however would you mind if I stuck that url in the topic of #ubuntu-offtopic maybe as a tinyurl
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: not at all.  (I'm a pretty big subscriber to "What you post online will be seen and repeated")
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, it is being repeated now ;-)
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: person's should have an apostrophe ;)
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> mc44, I deamand a retort in -offtopic
<nalioth> new exploit?
<GazzaK> nalioth, it's not new, it's very very old
<GazzaK> and not an exploit
<nalioth> GazzaK: so who put "new exploit" in the ubotu msg system?
<elkbuntu> it is an exploit... of people's lack of thinking
<GazzaK> gnomefreak> !ops | there seems to be a new exploit on freenode
* elkbuntu ducks gnomefreak
<GazzaK> that one you mean nalioth
<GazzaK> to do with a /notice saying -Seveas/#ubuntu-ops- You have new messages. Type /server messages to see them
<nalioth> whatever it was
<nalioth> so it's not new?
<GazzaK> it's as old as irc
<Seveas> !new exploit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new exploit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> it's an ancient one :)
<Seveas> @lart /server
* ubotu shows /server a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<mc44> now that is an exploit
<Seveas> (would be fun if a netsplit happens now :))
<GazzaK> arghhh me eyes
<nalioth> so just exactly what was gnomefreak on about, then?
-Seveas:#ubuntu-ops- You have new messages. Type /server messages to see them
<Seveas> nalioth, that --^
<nalioth> that's not an exploit
<LjL> Seveas, i notice you haven't kickbanned yourself :P
<nalioth> that's a PITA
<Seveas> indeed
<gnomefreak> nalioth: yes i found that out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<CheshireViking> Ops just wondering whether there's some bots/trolls playing in #ubuntu - there's a few users with names "cd-13" "cd-12" "cd-17" etc, all at the same time, but names have been changing to something different in the last minute or two
* PriceChild looks
<PriceChild> Being a bit obvious Cotton-swab :)
<gnomefreak> yes they are bots or trolls
<GazzaK> <Cotton-swab> yoda < nice... he learns so quick.....
<PriceChild> I don't think we can do anything yet though...
<gnomefreak> im not sure what name they are using atm but warn once remove/ban next IMHO since all they are saying is where you from <or something the like>
<PriceChild> I just did a /who on the hostname...
<PriceChild> * #ubuntu n=cd-17 gw4.austrointernet.cl irc.freenode.net cd-17 H :0 Unknown
<PriceChild> * #ubuntu n=cd-13 gw4.austrointernet.cl irc.freenode.net kamilaaw H :0 Unknown
* gnomefreak willing to bet you ask them they wont answer
<PriceChild> "kamilaaw"...
<gnomefreak> no doubt in my mind they can go
<PriceChild> the kamilaaw person went...
* Hobbsee "the walls have ears"
<mneptok> they can smell your fear
<GazzaK> mneptok, they can smell you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> <have multiple targets, to make it appear random>
<GazzaK> thats your excuse
<GazzaK> good idea though
<Hobbsee> :)
<GazzaK> lol, cotton-swab is asking for a cloak now
<PriceChild> where?
<Hobbsee> of?
<gnomefreak> he knows we can still clean him from channel with or without cloak right?
<PriceChild> ah #freenode
<GazzaK> yeah
<GazzaK> bit much when you all join the channel at once :p
<PriceChild> hmm?
<gnomefreak> hes getting one
<nalioth> gnomefreak: let him
<mneptok> oo. bumpy.
<PriceChild> joins #ubuntu!
* mneptok waggles a finger at Hobbsee 
* gnomefreak not saying anything IMHO he can have one easier to keep track of if he messes up ;)
<GazzaK> if he sets an email, nalioth could tell him off
<gnomefreak-lapto> ack
<gnomefreak-lapto> grrrrr
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hmmm?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: your boot.
<gnomefreak-lapto> nalioth: there is a char limit on nicks?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: sorry.  see [02:54]  <Hobbsee> <have multiple targets, to make it appear random>
* PriceChild is scared by the awful lot of joins recently in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i picked the last ones to talk
* mneptok is low-hanging fruit
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<mneptok> i'm ripe. try me.
* mc44 ferments mneptok 
<mneptok> my ears have not decompressed since yesterday's flight. unfun.
<mneptok> i feel like i'm livivng underwater
<ikonia> afternoon all, hope your all enjoying a bank holiday weekend
<gnomefreak> memorial day here
<PriceChild> Where are all these joins coming from? :s
* mc44 gets PriceChild some valium
<PriceChild> drugs are bad mmmkay
<mneptok> you're doing it wrong.
<Myrtti> what's going on
<Amaranth> PriceChild: dell
<PriceChild> hehe
<ikonia> I wonder how much of a factor dell is to PriceChild's question
<PriceChild> I'd say not at all.
<ikonia> to be honest I would have said %1 or %2-ish
<ikonia> but I do wonder
<PriceChild> I'm talking about a sudden rush of joins all together, not a long extended thing.
<ikonia> ahhh
<PriceChild> Ljl's made me scared every time I see collections of 4 joins at once :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> !info libatk1.0-0 edgy
<ubotu> libatk1.0-0: The ATK accessibility toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oh it is there?  darn.
<gnomefreak> i was
<gnomefreak> i was gonna reject it but i think he needs to know dpkg doesnt fix depends
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee just did - replied after you, but had it open before seein gyour response
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
<Acme> hello. i was banned from the #ubuntu-de channel and i dont now why. bevor i was  banned i always get the message #ubuntu-de: cannot send to channel when i wanted to ask somethink. so my question is what can i do ?
<PriceChild> Hey Acme, we don't really deal with loco channel problems. Probably best that you "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-de list" and pm one of the operators listed there to try and find out what happenned.
<Acme> ok thanks
<ubuntu_laptop> Acme: do you know who banned you?
<nalioth> PriceChild: /remove
<PriceChild> Will do sorry.
<Acme> yes sysdef
<Seveas> Acme, your entire provider was banned because it hosts a few annoying trolls
<Seveas> I hate such measures, but unfortunately it was neccessary here
<Seveas> Acme, best is to talk to sysdef
<Seveas> he can do something about it
<Acme> i will try it. thank you all very much
<Acme> good bye
<gnomefreak> nalioth: PriceChild did you guys get the wrong person?
<gnomefreak> in #ubuntu
<nalioth> gnomefreak: nope
<nalioth> we both got the right person
<gnomefreak> his question looked good
<nalioth> but PriceChild had to do extra work
<PriceChild> Just nalioth did it "properly" :P
<PriceChild> i like to mute and then send a !paste in channel as they're watching.
<gnomefreak> i thought you were going for the user above him that posted the link
<PriceChild> but will change that now :)
<PriceChild> what link?
<gnomefreak> i see what it was now
<gnomefreak> he kept posting the same thing without waitins ;)
<Tm_T> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<LjL> they got the whole of versanet banned? that's interesting
<nalioth> LjL: not really, i know who the ban is in honor of
<LjL> i think i do as well for that matter
<Tm_T> wasn't me!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> okay the people who think that #ubuntu should be a lobby - bit of news for yez I actually totally agree with you now, but the question is now to move forward
* ompaul goes to work out how it would function best
<mc44> ompaul: a lobby?
<LjL> eh?
<nalioth> to direct folks onward
<nalioth>  for gutsy gopher, join #ubuntu+1
<nalioth> for xgl / compiz / whatever join #ubuntu-effects
<nalioth> for Xubuntu join #xubuntu
<nalioth> and so on
<mc44> gibbon!
<LjL> right except we do that already. and deal with the ubuntu-proper questions directly.
<ompaul> LjL, so the expression was given to something like -beginners
<ompaul> or install
<mc44> meh
<ompaul> and stuf
<ompaul> but there has to be a realistic break up
<LjL> yeah, it'd most likely break up
<ompaul> and I can't work this out, but I have some ideas, I will present my plans on the mailing list - if I get something tangable
<ompaul> I just looked in and went - WHHAATTT that is too fast
<ompaul> and I have years at this, there is no way a new user can get help in there
<LjL> what about we just kick idiots like m_42, if the other way is breaking up the channel.
<LjL> i mean
<LjL> you can not be familiar with irc
<ompaul> mute them might be better
<LjL> yet if i type !enter | m_42, you *don't* type it again immediately following
<LjL> unless you're a cretin
<ompaul> LjL, point
<LjL> myself, it's more like i keep seeing questions like, for instance, this one
<LjL> [21:16:32]  <scienceboy> ANother question. after its done with all of the errors, it brings up a line that says '/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off'. it then gives me a place that i can type in very basic commands and explore a non-existent filesystem that i can't do anything with
<LjL> which i simply cannot answer
<LjL> there's been this "job control turned off" problem being lamented for ages
<mc44> there are many causes
<LjL> there's a bug report about it that i simply cannot much decypher
<mc44> iz kernel boog
<LjL> and i haven't ever seen a valid answer to that
<bbrazil> probably an indication that /dev isn't all there
<mc44> its a problem with ata in many cases
<mc44> the new kernel may fix some of the problems
<LjL> maybe
<LjL> still i've seen this tty thing asked so many times, and never had a clue how to answer it. and apparently i wasn't alone, since i very rarely have seen answers
<mc44> well the problem is its a symptom of different problems
<ompaul> OR we need to actively filter more
<ompaul> and persist about people going to urls
<LjL> i have a bot filtering in #ubuntu-meta as you know, and that tty question has been asked a couple of times in there - if we had some sort of knowledge base, or simply a few people looked at the questions, perhaps we'd both spot them *and* eventually answer them -- as for URLs, i use the bot 99% of the time (and yet people don't get it, but)
<ikonia> this is an interesting discussion
<bbrazil> http://www.uclibc.org/FAQ.html#job_control
<bbrazil> google is your friend :)
<LjL> bbrazil: alrighty, yet after the release of Feisty (and very rarely before) i've started seeing tons of questions related to that error
<ikonia> ubuntu doesn't use ulibc does it ?
<LjL> i've not doubts that the error itself has existed for ages
<mc44> bbrazil: I don't think thats the cause of the problem its a symptom
<bbrazil> LjL: I see references to 2004
<LjL> and that google will help me determining what it "means"
<bbrazil> mc44: indeed
<LjL> yet that doesn't help much with diagnosing the Feisty problem
<bbrazil> you're going to see that error any time before the pivot_root from the initrd to the real fs I'm going to guess
<LjL> mc44: but surely people who've had to deal with Feisty problems that result in that error will know what tricks to try playing, to tackle it.
<LjL> google doesn't
<ikonia> am I being dumb in that I always thought ubuntu used gnu glibc ?
<LjL> ikonia, it says "This isn't really a uClibc question, but I'll answer it here anyways. "
<mc44> LjL: you want to see the forums thread about that error, with many different problems and solutions
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> sorry didn't read - I was just shocked by ulibc
<LjL> mc44: point, forums is something i rarely use as a knowledge base, must admin
<LjL> t
<bbrazil> LjL: it's not an error, it's more a warning that throws people off
<bbrazil> becasue it's the thing at the bottom of their screen
<mc44> the solution is for the kernel to be better :)
<bbrazil> I think the most pragmatic approach is to tell people to ignore that error
<bbrazil> a ubotu factoid is probably appropriate
<mc44> bbrazil: "ignore"? you can't boot
<bbrazil> then the actual problem can be delved into
<mc44> oh I see :)
<bbrazil> job control is not needed to debug most issues
<mc44> problem with a factoid is will still don't know how to diagnose the problem :)
<mc44> well at least I don't
<bbrazil> the factoid would indicate that the user should look at the lines before that for the actual error
<bbrazil> and that the job control message is just an artifact of the fact that the system hasn't fully booted yet
<mc44> is it possible to update to the new kernel from there?
<bbrazil> probably, but I'd have to experiance the error myself and play with it for a few hours
<bbrazil> and it's likely a very non-trivial task
<mc44> I guess with a working live cd it would be ok
<bbrazil> getting from an initrd rootfs to download a kernel and put it into memory would be an interesting experiance
<bbrazil> does this affect the livecd boot, or an installed system?
<mc44> seems to affect some people on the livecd some people just on boot
<bbrazil> for the livecd they need a newer livecd probably
<bbrazil> on disk isn't that hard, as you said once they have a working livecd it's easy with a chroot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> PriceChild called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, dawn_chorus said: "Green is a color"
<LjL> enlightening
<ikonia> I am enlightened. I am an operating Theaten Level 5
<mc44> But are you green?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm not that enlightened
<bbrazil> are you soylent?
<ikonia> soylent ?
* mc44 eats bbrazil 
<bbrazil> but I've got 2 more years
* bbrazil points to chip in his palm
<mc44> :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, loran said: problem is now resolved thanks to support on the KUBUNTU channal
<LjL> yes, and the loran problem is now resolved thanks to kick on the UBUNTU channel
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-29
<ubotu> Sanne called the ops in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> That was an unusual one.
* PriceChild takes a look at /who and sees 3 different logged on users from the same hostname
<ikonia> explain
<ikonia> unusual ?
<PriceChild> Same username even.
<LjL> currently none is joined anywhere
<PriceChild> Nope
<LjL> better keep an eye though
<PriceChild> /who is the best tool ever invented.
<LjL> better than /mode +b? hardly
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> Hardcore operators don't need /mode +b
<ikonia> so there is a user called none logged on 3 times ?
<PriceChild> "Real" ops talk botnets down.
<LjL> PriceChild: thank you for the laugh
<PriceChild> That didn't take long.
<PriceChild> :)
<LjL> indeed
<PriceChild> (#ubuntu)
<LjL> i wasn't finished placing my highlights on him yet
<PriceChild> He had a go at #xubuntu as well
<Pumpernickel> jimmi?
<PriceChild> yeah
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hello?
<PriceChild> Hello jimmi
<PriceChild> *jimmicaboolie
<tux_wears_a_tux> PriceChild: my "friend" logged in using my account and started disturbing the chat rooms how do i unban myself?
<tux_wears_a_tux> pricechild: I'm sry for any disturbance he made.
<PriceChild> tux_wears_a_tux, You can't unban yourself I'm afraid.
<tux_wears_a_tux> pricechild: can you unban me? because i need to use the support chat very often.
<PriceChild> tux_wears_a_tux, why do you have 3 different logins into freenode?
<PriceChild> All with the same username & Real name (suggesting from the same login on the machine)
<tux_wears_a_tux> PriceChild: I don't know. I feel like having them - I do the same thing on AIM - just depends on my mood
<PriceChild> The bans will remain.
<tux_wears_a_tux> PriceChild: how long do they last?
<PriceChild> I don't know.
<tux_wears_a_tux> PriceChild: what should I do?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> more clones
<LjL> some with different idents than the rest
<PriceChild> Seems like he's been around #beryl too
<PriceChild> fool
<PriceChild> he's in #edubuntu... /me joins to see if he's doing anything
<PriceChild> just left 8-)
<PriceChild> He has two more logins on freenode
<LjL> yes, was what i meant
<PriceChild> Ah sorry
<LjL> and since the two new ones have a different ident, his pitiful justifications are even more so
<PriceChild> I've discovered what happens with odd socks!
<mc44> PriceChild: they escape?
<PriceChild> You see I always thought it was the gnomes...
<PriceChild> But no!
<PriceChild> Will tell you tomorrrow
<mc44> but by then it could be too late and have no socks left!
<PriceChild> That's a risk I am willing to take.
<PriceChild> Yay the guy went offline :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> or he's got a new hostmask
<PriceChild> could be :)
<PriceChild> argh LjL I always get jumpy when I see a set of 4 joins together because of you!
<nalioth> how long are gonna put up with oxy-cotton and his feeble attempts at dodging a ban/getting unbanned?
<LjL> PriceChild: :-)
<LjL> we don't have +J :P
<LjL> nalioth: he's taken the habit of PM'ing me, just pretending i'm away worked fine. if he's annoying this channel too, i don't know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<PriceChild> I don't know what else we can do other than put up with it?
<LjL> laugh?
<Pumpernickel> Hire ninjas to hunt them down?
<PriceChild> flaming ninjas?
<Pumpernickel> Uh... sure...
<LjL> we've got hobbsee
<PriceChild> but seriously... there aren't any alternatives are there?
<PriceChild> I'm gonna tell her you said that ;)
<LjL> the pointy stick will turn against you if you do
* PriceChild beds
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, Reilithion said: silky is a silc client.  see silc
<ubotu> In ubotu, Reilithion said: silc is SILC (Secure Internet Live Conferencing protocol) is a protocol which provides secure synchronous conferencing services over the Internet.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> ace_suares called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> @schedule sydney
<ubotu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 30 May 01:00: Kernel Team | 30 May 07:00: Community Council | 30 May 22:00: Edubuntu | 31 May 06:00: Xubuntu Developers | 01 Jun 02:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 01 Jun 07:00: Kubuntu Developers
<jetscreamer>  Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested
<jetscreamer> no it's not and wasn't
<jetscreamer>  #ubuntu #ubuntu-read-topic :Forwarding to another channel
<nalioth> jetscreamer: pretend it reads "you've won the award for simulating an exploited router owner"
<jetscreamer> i was simulating one
<jetscreamer> not on purpose though
<jetscreamer> test it
<nalioth> HA HA
<stdin> hmm
<nalioth> good simulation, there
<Hobbsee> haha
<crdlb> lol
<nalioth> jetscreamer: you were saying?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<jetscreamer> something about i'm an idiot
<jetscreamer> iirc
<jetscreamer> thankee
* stdin checks his logs...
<jetscreamer> brbbl
<stdin> yep, he was right
<crdlb> it was like 2 months ago though
<tonyyarusso> brbbl?
<stdin> a cross between brb and bbl maybe
<stdin> idiot speak anyway (by his own admission)
<nalioth> jetscreamer: you back for more?  :P
<jetscreamer> yes i'm a masochist
<jetscreamer> please bring it on
<jetscreamer> my firmware is the latest though :/
<Hobbsee> seems OK now.
* Hobbsee removes
* tonyyarusso notes that it's usually customary to remove the ban, not yourself
<stdin> as,
<stdin> hmm, keyboard fsckup
<stdin> I was going to say "jetscreamer was a prat", but that's just MHO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> a little mail to the irc mailing list
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, shiester_miester said: ubotu, my card is on that list, and as i said, sound does work.  just not when I first boot ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> orbin called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> please kline anon141@v-413-alfarv-46.bitnet.nu
<Myrtti> what's he done
<Hobbsee> found one on stats p.  yay
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: exploit
<Myrtti> I see
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jucato_ called the ops in #kubuntu
<Jucato_> gr.. I couldn't op myself :(
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: thanks :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> IRC Lobby ey? I kind of like the idea actually. #ubuntu is nuts 99% of the time
* PriceChild would prefer a mix of the two
<mc44> splitting up rooms isn't suddenly going to increase the number of questions answered
<effie_jayx> the problem is not the questions answered...
<effie_jayx> it is the fact that you can't read the answers... it's hard keeping up
<effie_jayx> I can't imaging someone that is new to IRC
<mc44> and if you split people across lots of rooms, you just invert the problem by making it much harder to keep up with questions
<apokryphos> I really don't think splitting will be an effective solution
<apokryphos> but I've gone into all of this before ;)
<effie_jayx> mc44,  yeah true
<mc44> someone should patch gaim to turn off join/parts on ubuntu by default :)
<effie_jayx> hehe
<apokryphos> more important is probably what the colour of join/parts are
<mc44> with join/parts off you reduce scroll speed by about 50%, thats a pretty big win compared to the slight drawback of spotting if someone has parted
<apokryphos> a visual spacing of messages certainly helps, however
<mc44> hmm maybe, it would help if I actually used gaim for irc to test this theory :)
<apokryphos> if join/parts are a light grey then you lose out on scrolling, but you gain viewability
<apokryphos> I think I've only ever used gaim for irc once in my life; bad experience 8)
<mc44> seems join/parts are bolded by default in pidgin, its pretty nasty
<mc44> and everyones ip comes up as a bold blue hyperlink
<PriceChild> * Noodlesgc has been permanently banned from Freenode
<PriceChild> in #ubuntu just then...
<PriceChild> hmm just went
<nalioth> PriceChild: what?
<PriceChild> someone joined #ubuntu, said that, i got wondering what was about to happen and then they left
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> PriceChild, that was a /me so if you believe that
* ompaul gets all of PriceChild's money less exactly what it takes to eat your way though the day in cheap food :)
<PriceChild> ompaul, "normal" people don't say that though :P
<PriceChild> that's why I pointed it out :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, ahh
<ompaul> l
<ompaul> k
<PriceChild> j
<nalioth> PriceChild: point out a normal person in #ubuntu
<LjL> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<PriceChild> ok... "average #ubuntu users..." :P
<LjL> !no nickspam is <reply> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<LjL> !no away is <alias> nickspam
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !tv is <reply> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> add software if more is known.
<HKJGN> ugh, i was told my router was affected by a bug, but i had already fixed that previously, can i have my router tested so i can get back into #ubuntu?
<nalioth> alrighty then, who's the wiseguy?
<PriceChild> hmm? He just left, he isn't online.
* PriceChild laughs at !envy
<crdlb> PriceChild, it's my new favorite factoid :)
<apokryphos> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<LjL> no automatix is a script that lets you break your system automatically instead of typing foolish "sudo" commands manually
<Hobbsee> hehe
<apokryphos> Michael Dell uses it, it can't be bad
<LjL> so? torvalds uses kde
<Hobbsee> kde doesnt break your system though
<apokryphos> it doesn't?
<Hobbsee> no
<LjL> flamewar started, all systems nominal
<Hobbsee> heh
* apokryphos hugs kde
<Seveas> krapde
<Seveas> meh, my flaming power is low
<ompaul> LjL, nominal not normal then :)
<LjL> nominally normal
<tsmithe> Seveas, you're such a bully
<Seveas> I knoe
<Seveas> know even....
<PriceChild> tsmithe, what've you been doing now? :)
<tsmithe> nuthin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Who's spaceinvader? "known"?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> he and sac... are hacking eachothers systems or some shit
<gnomefreak> pissed me off bad one day
<PriceChild> sac ?
<gnomefreak> sacater:
<PriceChild> Hmmm sacater....
<gnomefreak> they did that crap in -motu or -devel the day it pissed me off
<PriceChild> I haven't had the best of experiences with him either.
<gnomefreak> me neither
<n8k99> hello
<PriceChild> Hey n8k99, how can I help?
<n8k99> there's someone in #kubuntu being really foul mouthed
<PriceChild> yeah sorry.
<n8k99> he
<PriceChild> A pm with him didn't help :(
* nalioth read the scrollback.  !ohmy indeed
<n8k99> he's been given !ohmy twice that i 've seen
* gnomefreak went to wrong channelt o look :(
* PriceChild hasn't a clue who "haggai" and wonders who he should ask for #kubuntu access.
<PriceChild> s/and/is and/
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i think Hobbsee is contact
<PriceChild> yeah hobbsee is alt.
<PriceChild> Will ask her come fair morn :)
* PriceChild loves the word morn.
<nalioth> n8k99: why did you call !ops in #kubuntu when graham has been quieted?
<n8k99> i was switching channels- didnt see the quieting
<n8k99> sorry
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you have graham in ubuntuforums i believe
<gnomefreak> nope libuxforums sorry
<gnomefreak> linuxforums
<PriceChild> phew :)
<gnomefreak> what was tormod doing?
* gnomefreak watches as people screw up thier systems :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, Im' talking with him in pm atm. Could you keep the ban on for a bit please?
<PriceChild> hmm nevermind :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: next time, it's gonna be for more than 10 minutes.
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> I'll live and learn :) - hopefully...
<mc44> hmm did someone see eternaljoy's comments in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> him again
<mc44> yes, only he is insulting entire religions this time :)
<PriceChild> argh :(
<gnomefreak> you mean 17:47 <      eternaljoy > psst: LOL! that comment always fishes out the  muslims :P
<mc44> habeeb> eternaljoy: nah.. i just did it to see him dying...
<mc44> <eternaljoy> habeeb: you must be muslim
<mc44> <eternaljoy> habeeb: they enjoy that kind of thin
<elkbuntu> oh for far out's sake
<elkbuntu> he's a serial troll. ban him for life is my vote :
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<gnomefreak> cant say anything yet its a bit late. i agree with elkbuntu on that too as Seveas has banned him alot due to his mouth
<PriceChild> He's in #ubuntuforums a lot and gets on my nerves.
<PriceChild> Nothing quite that nasty though.
<mc44> thats clearly way against the CoC
<gnomefreak> thats the worst i have seen from him in a while the above commetns
<elkbuntu> he'll keep pushing, but ban him and /msg him the reason. he'll claim he doesnt know why he was banned even if it is tattooed to his head
<gnomefreak> mc44: thats what !ops is for so we can take care of it when it happens
<mc44> gnomefreak: I didn't see it as it happened... shouldn't make any difference to banning him
<gnomefreak> mc44: it does
<mc44> why?
* PriceChild checks logs
<gnomefreak> it makes it harder to justify the ban that late. if we catch it at the time its alot less bulls*** when he comes to state his case
<nalioth> it's not too late, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nalioth: when i banned yipe it was too late why is this differnet
<PriceChild> I say ban him
<nalioth> gnomefreak: we all have logs.
<gnomefreak> for the political/relegois comments
<mc44> the guy called muslims murders, it doesn't matter that it wasn't spotted in real time, he needs to be banned
<tritium> It's not too late
<nalioth> if he has any trouble, send him to me.
<nalioth> i just banned his cloak
<elkbuntu> be aware he will evade the ban with the names lifepositive and lisapc
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: yep
<nalioth> when he returns, i'll ban him some more
<crdlb> he's lisapc? lol
<ompaul> nalioth, ;-)
<gnomefreak> crdlb: he has a bunch of names
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, He's lisapc? :O
<PriceChild> How did I not know that? :O
<elkbuntu> and he will continually grovel not only us, but the staff members as well until he is unbanned
<elkbuntu> he will lie and he will decieve
<Seveas> don't forget troll and annoy
<Seveas> kill the bastard
<Seveas> and you can quote me on that
<elkbuntu> ^5 Seveas
<gnomefreak> vote for k-line?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<elkbuntu> a k-line isnt permanent enough
<elkbuntu> iirc he's seen those before too
<gnomefreak> i think he has back when he was banned by Seveas everyother day or so
<nalioth> y'all just poke me when he shows back up online
<nalioth> @login
<nalioth> Seveas: i believe ubotu is suffering
<PriceChild> btlogin
<Seveas> there's no answer to @login
<Seveas> he'll just log you in :)
<nalioth> eternaljoy remarked
<PriceChild> Hmm where?
<gnomefreak> in bantracker
<gnomefreak> im guessing on this
<PriceChild> oh i thought he meant eternaljoy had remarked.
<gnomefreak> no he remarked on the ban
<PriceChild> gotcha :)
<nalioth> y'all let me know when he comes back online (under any nick)
<gnomefreak> ping you before banning for evasion?
<nalioth> no, let me do the banning.
<gnomefreak> ok
<nalioth> how many #ubuntu-* channels do you want him out of, anyway?
<gnomefreak> all if possible
<gnomefreak> i dont think there are complaints ont hat
<gnomefreak> that
<elkbuntu> nope
<mc44> he goes in offtopic
<gnomefreak> mc44: he goes in all of them
<gnomefreak> atleast used to
<mc44> ah ok :)
<elkbuntu> he'll wander until he finds a channel to harrass
<gnomefreak> Seveas: was sacater given memebership or havent gotten there yet?
<Seveas> not yet
<Seveas> why?
<gnomefreak> i have seen disturbing behavour but i deleted my chroot without unmounting it so ~/ got gone i dont have logs that far back. about a month ago he was in -motu and someone else (later to find out hios freind) had hacked/cracked his home network and was causing trouble than they spent 3 hours talking about the hacking/cracking of the network
<gnomefreak> that IMHO is borderline illegal and should be a point or 2 against him. but again i dont have logs of it anymore :(
<tritium> gnomefreak: there should be logs of #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> tritium: if i new the date it would ne alot easier since it logs 24hours a day every day
<tritium> gnomefreak: yeah, I understand...
<gnomefreak> its not important enough to me if he makes it or not to go through all that but if someone else had seen it logged it than it should be brought up
<gnomefreak> i know i asked staff for help with it and pasted him the logs but cant remember who he/she was. it wasnt someone im used to seeing
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-30
<gnomefreak> might have been denny but i dont remember
<LjL> i think eternaljoy should be given one more chance
<gnomefreak> LjL: another one?
<mc44> gnomefreak: I think LjL has just been drinking :)
<LjL> spoiler
<mc44> well, something are beyond a joke :
<mc44> :P
<gnomefreak> i think he just got a second or 3rd chance not too long ago
<LjL> gnomefreak: i wasn't serious, indeed.
<gnomefreak> i know ;)
<PriceChild> He says :P
<elkbuntu> LjL, good, because if you were i'd have to inflict great deals of pain on you
<jrib> what did he do?
<Burgundavia> is sacater an op?
<Burgundavia> any ops want to comment on him?
<tritium> Burgundavia: not in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> hes not one afaik
<Burgundavia> is he a good helper in #ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> any issues with his age and excitablity?
<gnomefreak> i personally havent seen him in there a lot at all
<tritium> Nor have I
<gnomefreak> more so in -bugs and -motu
<Burgundavia> ahh
<tritium> But I'm not around too much these days...
<LjL> elkbuntu: hfvat vcbq npprffbevrf?
<gnomefreak> come to think of it i dont think i have ever seen him in #ubuntu or related help channels :(
<LjL> not a name that rings bells here either
<PriceChild> Someone just did the /server mail thing in #ubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> i saw im betting same user
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: @87-196-112-230.net.novis.pt??
* PriceChild greps logs
<gnomefreak> that is hostmask of the guy from -bugs
<gnomefreak> yep same user
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: /mode #ubuntu-bugs -b  will give you the ban :)
<PriceChild> hehe thanks
<mc44> er, all in the name of science, honest :)
* gnomefreak wonders if we can go ahead and ban him in the channels before he hits them
<PriceChild> ops to #kubuntu! nop strikes again
<PriceChild> cooilos :)
<gnomefreak> hes starting to piss me off. nalioth can we please get a k-line for him now?
<gnomefreak> he has hit 3 channels that i know of 2 in last 10 minutes
<gnomefreak> whos op in #ubuntu-pt?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, "Susana" who I saw online in -meeting earlier
<gnomefreak> i found her
<LjL> all the others are offline / very idle
* PriceChild beds
<gnomefreak> she said he stpped with warning
<gnomefreak> some how if a ban didnt stop him i highly doubt warning will
<LjL> gnomefreak: that's loco channels for you
<LjL> !staffers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staffers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> !staffers is <alias> staffers
<ubotu> Factoid 'staffers' does not exist
<LjL> !staffers is <alias> staff
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<gnomefreak> LjL: is it safe to ban him around the channels?
<LjL> Nop is quite being annoying in several ubuntu and non-ubuntu channels
<LjL> by /noticing said channels and pretending to be the freenode server, and asking them to type "/server mail" to read their messages.
<gnomefreak> that factoid got short did we lose staff?
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, i just always think it's !staffers for some reason
<LjL> gnomefreak: ban him all around
<gnomefreak> LjL: bearperson used to be in it and a few others
<gnomefreak> ok
<LjL> oh, i don't know about that
<SportChick> LjL: ?
<gnomefreak> SportChick: kline @87-196-112-230.net.novis.pt  for using the stuff above?
<LjL> SportChick: Nop is tricking people into typing "/server mail" in several (ubuntu and non-ubuntu) channels
<LjL> including #html and #rubyonrails
<SportChick> LjL: anyone talked to him?
<LjL> SportChick: a #ubuntu-pt op "warned" him, she reported
<gnomefreak> scwe have been banning him and susana has warned him in #ubuntu-pt
<gnomefreak> -sc
<LjL> he's from a .pt domain, so i suppose the language barrier would not be a problem there
<PriceChild> He was doing it yesterday as well wasn't he?
<LjL> someone was
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, said hostnames match
<LjL> #ubuntu-pt: [01:23:52]  * Nop on www.goatse.cz
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> it was him
* gnomefreak banned him from -bugs for it
<gnomefreak> yesterday after i logged back on :(
<gnomefreak> others are complaining about him now
<LjL> err sorry for pasting that uncensored, didn't think
<SportChick> he claims he'll stop
<SportChick> let me know if you see any other issues
<SportChick> please
<LjL> i'm joining every channel he's joining, so i most certainly will
<gnomefreak> this is day 2
<gnomefreak> he would have stopped after first ban if he planned on it
<gnomefreak> ty LjL
<BearPerson> well, do we want to go on trying to ban his every last proxy, or do we want to go on trying to nicely convince him to stop?
<BearPerson> either is unlikely and a lot of work, but imho the latter at least makes us look better ;P
<BearPerson> on related news, feel free to add me to your !staff alias, I'll check hilights out whenever I'm around
<gnomefreak> no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> done
<gnomefreak> ty BearPerson
<SportChick> gnomefreak: you missed seanw ;)
<gnomefreak> ;) i whink i have seen that nick before
<gnomefreak> think even
<LjL> Nop has just spammed another very questionable youtube link on #mysql (and been banned), for the record
<gnomefreak> hes not gonna stop spamming trolling
<BearPerson> LjL, exact time?
<BearPerson> before or after SC said he'd stop?
<LjL> BearPerson, after. at 1:48 CEST
<BearPerson> mmkay, talking to him
<BearPerson> I guess his point is that questionable youtube link != goatse, trickery, and all that
<LjL> i suppose
<BearPerson> working on him...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> he's got a clone,  [0x90] , not sure since when
<LjL> same ident same realname
<crdlb> <[0x90] > how can i change my vhost?
<LjL> in where? i only see him in #freenode aside from some weird channel of his
<crdlb> in #freenode
<LjL> ah, i came in later i suppose
<Flannel> FreedomFighter in #ubuntu seems to be some sort of chatter bot, whenever any of you are awake
<gnomefreak> kn0own troll afaik he is banned from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gnomefreak: yes, 3 bans before mine. banned the nickname.
<gnomefreak> a few channels iirc the same day
<gnomefreak> iirc you banned him in +1 that day
<gnomefreak> but i dont remember if i did it or not
<gnomefreak> i think i asked crimsun about -bugs
<gnomefreak> aoirthoir is somewhat behaving but why the hell is everything out of his mouth about women
<Pumpernickel> Because he's 13.
<alindeman> Incoming bots, possibly
<gnomefreak> i spoke too soon this isnt gonna end well
<gnomefreak> alindeman: where?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<alindeman> Not sure yet
<alindeman> Just FYI
<gnomefreak> alindeman: ty
<alindeman> We're banning as many as we see
<LjL> gnomefreak: that was pns.poen.net i think (looking for nickname)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> same nick?
<LjL> can't get the nick from the tracker, checking logs
<gnomefreak> i know i thought about that after i asked
* gnomefreak waiting for -offtopic to turn bad
<gnomefreak> seems to have ended
<LjL> [02:38:48]  <taliban> hi LjL
<LjL> this is the same guy i just kicked for spamming the pcbsd.org link
* gnomefreak personally finds the name offensive but others may not
<LjL> gnomefreak: the nickname of that one involved with -bugs and crimsun was FeistyFawnHELP
<LjL> at the time, at least. previously had been D1
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> gnomefreak: name aside, the fact that he joined with a different nickname, and then greeted me, after i kicked him for spamming is slightly suspicious
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> pcbsd [n=axl@201.240.16.7 same guy
<gnomefreak> notice the nick now than think the link
<LjL> also has a clone (nilton), and has now changed nicknames to "pcbsd"
<gnomefreak> i would ask again see if he answers you, but im just watching for a little while
<LjL> he just pinged me twice
<LjL> oh, wow
<LjL> .kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/-pcbsd-.log:[Wed May 30 2007]  [03:03:01]  DCC  Establishing DCC Chat connection to pcbsd (201.240.16.7:6881312)...
* LjL wonders just what he is trying to do
<LjL> aside from getting my IP, i suppose
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, sangrelinux said: ubotu, but it is not just NTSF, even the linux partitions mount read only (and don't give me permissions)
<jrib> -unregged filled up after the netsplits again because of +J
<nalioth> the +J is supposed to come off during splits
<nalioth> guess nobody is around
<jrib> surely, a bot could monitor that?
<nalioth> we don't want opped bots
<jrib> what's the reason for that?
<nalioth> we don't want any to become self aware, find Sarah Connor
<jrib> heh
* Hobbsee looks in
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal_> hahaha, nice one nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<HKJGN> could someone test my router for the DCCexploit? i have already done this once
<Hobbsee> HKJGN: done, thanks for your patience
<HKJGN> :) i think it automated cause i had some connection troubles, i accidently had 2 servers connecting that were the same one
<HKJGN> so now and then it'd kick me
<jenda> Seveas: can I cloak Brunellus? Approved yesterday.
<Seveas> jenda, no, I still need to do the administrativa
<Seveas> will do that after 19:00 CEST
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> dealt with
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> BAH
* Tm_T is frustrated
<Myrtti> you need to do something to your calendar
<Tm_T> maybe I should boot my Linux pc at home
<Tm_T> but woo! 4 weeks and I got adsl
<Myrtti> that's better than the 16+ weeks that it took from sonera with this one fella
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> http://nne.fi/s/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, b0in3XtwiNd0w said: ubotu: mine is feisty running on gnome
<Tm_T> glad I stay far away from Sonera
<Myrtti> the bot is having hiccups again?
<Tm_T> why I'm tired even after sleeping most of the last 36 hours
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I should sleep morr
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, that's called oversleeping, it can make you more tired than lack of sleep
<Tm_T> oh I know very well
<Tm_T> sometimes can't sleep for days and then I sleep way too much
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, have you seen your doctor about this? it's probably a good idea to do so if you have not already
<Tm_T> you mean normal doctor? haven't seen one over a half year, gladly
<Myrtti> endrokrinologist might be a good bet
<Tm_T> I meet regularly one of those psych- whatever
<Tm_T> maybe I just should eat my painkillers too :p
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: did i miss you at the meeting or did you miss the meeting? (i had alot of things going on during meeting)
<GazzaK> should I go for membership or not?
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: do you have a wiki
<GazzaK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaryKearley yes
<GazzaK> I don't feel I do enough ubuntu specific stuff, even though I do a lot of Linux stuff, it's just not specific to ubuntu, but I cannot do any more at the mo
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I missed whole day =)
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: if you do please reword not yet feeling confident enough to be in the main support channels actively offering support,
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: you should be fine in the main support channels. as long as you know coomands you can be very helpful in them :)
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: they put off a few/alot of people afaik due to time limits so its all good
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: you might want to link to your LP page too as they look at that as well
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, it is also when I can get on irc, it is mostly during the daytime, and work has to come first, so I cannot devote enough attention to the channels
<GazzaK> launchpad link is top right
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: i understand.
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> sorry missed that
<GazzaK> shall I explain why I don't feel condident in the support channels a bit more, ie point out when I am on irc most?
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: how active ar eyou in marketing?
<GazzaK> I mostly use their thoughts and banners/posters
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: you can that might give them a better idea
<GazzaK> they are more artistic than I am
<gnomefreak> k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> its hard to say with the new CC what they are looking for, i havent had to go infron tof them
<GazzaK> page updated a bit
<gnomefreak> IMO if you can start helping in the main support channels (-offtopic channels are mainly chat) bugs is also a good way to get started.
<GazzaK> I do hope the LUG stuff, even though it is not uby specific it is still Linux based (and I do pimp ubuntu) helps.
<GazzaK> I will try being in the #ubuntu channel when I am on in my own time then, thats a good idea
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: also would add a section on wiki about what you plan on doing for the community in the long run. example: i plan to join motu once i get better at packaging. or things that you hope to do someday (make it ubuntu not linux in general for that section)
<gnomefreak> other than that i would say some more time would be helpfull
<_pirinto_> Hi, I couldn't get into ubuntu because I was using a standard port. It's been fixed now. Could somebody help me rejoin the ubuntu channel. Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<crdlb> lol
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: wtf was that for?
<PriceChild> beuno, fix your router! :)
<apokryphos> PriceChild: not in this channel :P
<_pirinto_> I'm asking to be tested so I can rejoin the #ubuntu channel
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, nalioth said to do them in this channel from now on.
<PriceChild> apokryphos, ^
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<PriceChild> Thanks for the unbanning :)
<PriceChild> Did he pass then?
<apokryphos> nope
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> anyway, you can still invoke the ping without doing it to everyone in the channel :P
<PriceChild> best to do it via channel and pm just to be sure I heard, just to be safe :)
<gnomefreak> why would he suggest that :(
<PriceChild> _pirinto_, Are you sure that you're on port 8001?
<PriceChild> _pirinto_, Could you please go back and check, then disconnect and reconnect to freenode.
<apokryphos> PriceChild: beuno's the one who failed, btw
<PriceChild> ohhh so _pirinto_ passed.
<jenda> Seveas: ok
<PriceChild> sorry misread you.
<apokryphos> indeed
<PriceChild> jenda, he never said anything?
<jenda> PriceChild: eveas> jenda, no, I still need to do the administrativa
<PriceChild> I missed that 8-)
<PriceChild> _pirinto_, you may not rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for your patience :)
<jenda> PriceChild: it was... 4 hours ago ;)
<_pirinto__> PriceChild: Thank you
<PriceChild> jenda, bullet ;)
<jenda> 
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: now or not?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, pardon?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild+> _pirinto_, you may not rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for  your patience :)
<gnomefreak> key word being NOT
<gnomefreak> lol
<PriceChild> _pirinto_, that was a "now" sorry :)
<PriceChild> He joined, he understood :)
<PriceChild> Must be muscle memory typing the t instead of w or something...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<beuno> I'm up
<beuno> PriceChild: what happened?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: ER?!
<PriceChild> Hey beuno, please reconnect to freenode on port 8001 8-)
<beuno> PriceChild: ok, lemme give it a try...
<PriceChild> lol who did thaT?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> CheshireViking called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: wow, good post.
<elkbuntu> thankyou
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> just responding to a very unexpected flame from JaneW on the previous post
<nalioth> Hobbsee: did you see what all it got in return?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, my new post has flames already?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh?  i didnt see that
<nalioth> are we talking about the 150 reply post?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: hm?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, no, it's sequel
* nalioth hasn't seen that one
<Hobbsee> no flames yet on this one
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> fun.
<Pici> psst, can an op take a look at Phoenigore in offtopic, he/she keeps changing their nicknames every 5 minutes exactly and doesnt seem to even be present
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, see the third last and last comments to the previous post
<SportChick> that nick changer is also in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-ch
<Pici> Hobbsee: Thanks
<SportChick> and #ubuntu-fr
<SportChick> hobbsee^
<nalioth> SportChick: those ops can handle him/her/it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Phoenigore is still at it... /me wonders what to do
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: #ubuntu ban for nickspam
<Hobbsee> at least
<Vorian> sorry
<PriceChild> Will wait for one more and then do it.
* PriceChild smacks his ridiculously timed lag & sync
<nalioth> i banned him out of #ubuntu (i thought)
<PriceChild> mustn't of worked though :S /me looks at the bantracker
<PriceChild> nalioth, you only kicked
* nalioth thinks he banned.
<nalioth> hmm, i need a new keyboard
<nalioth> i typed the command, it only saw two letters of the 3
<fdoving> is there some general rule about unbanning?
<fdoving> kubuntu got 76 bans.. some very very old ones.
<nalioth> fdoving: what do you have in mind?
<fdoving> like, cleaning.
<nalioth> my rule of thumb is: if it was set by a server, it can probably be removed
<nalioth> keep in mind the serial trolls
<fdoving> yeah, would it be an idea to have some bot handling those bans? - like chanserv?
<nalioth> fdoving: you are not familiar with the bantracker?
<fdoving> nalioth: yes, i am, but it doesn't help much in keeping the banlists clean.
<nalioth> you can search the hostmask/ip to see if it's a Troll
<fdoving> bans set in chanserv makes chanserv autoban the user on join, isn't that a nice feature for those?
<nalioth> fdoving: most of them have an autoremove entry
<nalioth> fdoving: i'd remove (personally) all the ones set by sagan. (unless i recognized the IP)
<fdoving> ok. then i'll do that. and search the bantracker for some info on the others.
<fdoving> thanks.
<nalioth> fdoving: traditionally #kubuntu doesn't have the troll problem #ubuntu does
<fdoving> luckily.. :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> grrr banning and unbanning Phoenigore in #ubuntu (not -offtopic) using chanserv.py has raised my lag and added 1000 bytes to send queue supposedly... :S how odd
<nalioth> PriceChild: causing trouble again?
<PriceChild> me? never! :)
* PriceChild runs to shops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hi ompaul
<ompaul> hi nalioth
* ompaul will be lagging for 2 minutes
<GazzaK> me too, eeek
<GazzaK> thats better, closer wifi AP
<GazzaK> is ikonia still not a ubuntu member?
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<GazzaK> well, you live in #ubuntu and are so busy, I can't answer anything, as you get all the ones I know in seconds
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> thank you, very flattering
<Seveas> ompaul, please cloak Darksun88
<ompaul> Seveas, done please check
<Seveas> --- [DarkSun88]  (n=Ma@ubuntu/member/darksun88) : Michele Angrisano
<Seveas> ok :)
<Seveas> gracias
<pleia2> Seveas: while we have someone around doing this - can I get mine too?
<Seveas> pleia2, sure
<Seveas> ompaul, !
<ompaul> Seveas, :P
<ompaul> just a sec
<ompaul> Seveas, !!
<Seveas> ompaul, !!!
* ompaul rocks to UFO
<ompaul> Seveas, anyone else
<Seveas> ompaul, profoX` too please
<pleia2> thanks :)
<ompaul> !!!!
<ompaul> pleia2, np
<ompaul> Seveas, sorry I forgot to prefix that last one, so one last time !!!! ;-)
<PriceChild> kenthomson's back...
<ikonia> awesome
<ompaul> he gone
<ikonia> I noticed
<ikonia> still, nice that he actually wasn't a moron this time
<ikonia> uk big brother has just started and I wish to die
* GazzaK removes the 4 key off his remote control
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ompaul> GazzaK, you have a TV?
* ompaul shoots TV 
<ompaul> ikonia, the best option is the offbutton
<ikonia> its already off
<ikonia> I was channel hopping
<ikonia> then got bored
<ompaul> ikonia, welcome to IRC
<GazzaK> ompaul, yeah, I have a BIG telly
<ompaul> ikonia, there is always video.google
<GazzaK> for films
<ikonia> nah, I'm good, I wanted a bit of background noise
<ompaul> and then the search word --- gnu or the kernel linux
<ompaul> :)
* ompaul tries to be PC and nearly falls out of his chair
<LjL> i -J'd as i forgot it on from yesterday
<PriceChild> ompaul, why would you want to try and be me?
<ompaul> more political and correct and gnu/linux and so on
<PriceChild> :P
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> yerself
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> I was anticipating a witty-er come back than that, I'm ashamed in you :)
<Seveas> s/in/of/
<Seveas> unless you have misplaced yourself :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, I am currently working on the MD's laptop - making it "friendly for his holidays" if you get my drift
<PriceChild> hehe sounds rivetting :)
<ompaul> well to "test" some things I am listening the lafkon stuff in lots of different formats
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-31
<effie_jayx> Seveas, can I get my cloak
<effie_jayx> :D
<Burgwork> effie_jayx: I believe you need to try and join the cloak team for that
<effie_jayx> the new member howto said nag Seveas
<effie_jayx> Burgwork,  shall find it and join :D
<nalioth> Burgwork: he has to get seveas' ok to join the cloak team
<Burgwork> nalioth: but trying to join would tell seveas he needs to cloak him
<nalioth> jrib: just what exactly is going on in -classroom ?
<nalioth> Burgwork: it would ping all the moderators on the cloak team
<jrib> nalioth: ishock was banned from #ubuntu
<Burgwork> nalioth: which is exactly what should happen
<nalioth> he's working on a 'cross the board' one . .
<effie_jayx> I'll stick to nagging Seveas  :D
<Tm_T> I wonder what happened to my KDE cloak
* Tm_T can't sleep
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  can I ask you a quick question?
<mneptok> effie_jayx: you just did
<mneptok> effie_jayx: let me guess. now you want *another* question. *eyeroll*
<Pricey> and without asking too... how rude
<effie_jayx> gee.. I might not ask at all :D
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<secleinteer> hi, i fixed the router exploit problem by changing the port from 6667 to 8001. can i have access to #ubuntu now?
<Pricey> Hey secleinteer, you may now rejoin #ubuntu :)
<secleinteer> thx for the help, pricey
<secleinteer> pricey: i'm having the same problem when trying to join #kubuntu - can you fix that as well?
<Pricey> sorted
<Pricey> Have fun :)
<secleinteer> great, thx a lot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<SeanTater> I just watched something like a netsplit and then was forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic. I updated my router firmware about 2 weeks ago. Can I come back?
<Hobbsee> SeanTater: sure
<Hobbsee> SeanTater: tested, thanks for your patience
<tritium> Hobbsee: what kind of mask was that?
<SeanTater> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> tritium: sorry?
<Hobbsee> what mask?
<tritium> *@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<Hobbsee> [14:11]  *** You remove the ban on SeanTater!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic.
<tritium> yeah, that one
<tritium> which I see just got set again
<Hobbsee> that's...not cool
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<tritium> anyway, Hobbsee, I'm not familiar with the !#ubuntu-read-topic part
<Hobbsee> tritium: router exploit victims
<Hobbsee> get forwarded to that channel
<tritium> Hobbsee: ah, thanks
<Hobbsee> they read the channel topic, action, and come here for a test
<tritium> :)
<tonyyarusso> tritium: any !#channel appended to the end is a forward, which acts just like the chanmode +f #somewhereelse, for anyone with such a ban.
<tritium> thanks, tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Hobbsee: pong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: it seems that [14:12]  *** irc.freenode.net sets a ban on SeanTater!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic. is being put in place whenever i remove it
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why irc is autobanning like that/  he hasnt got the exploit anymore
<nalioth> splits
<nalioth> love em
<Hobbsee> heh
<nalioth> how long does it take to be put back/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> @login
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !nixternal is <reply> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived1
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Hobbsee said: !nixternal is <reply> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived1
<Hobbsee> !no nixternal is <reply> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Hobbsee said: !no nixternal is <reply> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<Hobbsee> identify hobbsee lavalamp
<Madpilot> the bot isn't talking to you this evenign
<Hobbsee> bygger
<Hobbsee> bugger
<Hobbsee> !no nixternal is <reply> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<ubotu> I know nothing about nixternal yet, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !nixternal > crimsun
<Pumpernickel> @pity nixternal
* ubotu makes Jack Bauer chase nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> I think I may have missed out on a joke somewhere... since when is nixternal an $anything-microsoft lover?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ask crimsun.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: nixternal was caught using vista
<elkbuntu> wha?! no wai
<Hobbsee> shameful nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> nixternal: furreal?
* nalioth gets out his banstick
<elkbuntu> nalioth, crimsun is hoarding the evidence, surely
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so have you killed popey yet?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, no, has he provided more reasons?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no, but i think there were enough at UDS that you could kill him, and i'd support it.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Hobbsee> so get to it :P
<elkbuntu> this unfortunately involves airfares to Britain and hence cost, since the carrier pigeons would go on strike without payment
<ikonia> I can do uk execution for you
<mc44> elkbuntu is coming to Britain. /me hides
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> excellent, ikonia
<elkbuntu> you're looking for an elvis lookalike
<mc44> hah
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<elkbuntu> he may be carrying a bag of underwear
<ikonia> this sounds interesting
* tsmithe is surprised he isn't in here
* elkbuntu lolcaptions herself with 'i iz funny elky'
<mc44> :)
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, he's busy working
<ikonia> no-one in the uk is busy working
<elkbuntu> which reminds me, i need to kill you too, dont i mc44
<ikonia> all it in the uk is run out of india
<tsmithe> not in ubuntu-uk, he's not
<mc44> elkbuntu: er.. probably, dunno what for specifically in this case :)
<elkbuntu> for lolcaptioning me
<mc44> I was merely channelling the spirit of the lolcats
<elkbuntu> i'll merely be channeling the spirit of the lolcat haters ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> lolcatz was mentioned?
<Madpilot>  <rude noise> no fun bouncing someone (with bonus irritating /remove message) unless they're around to appreciate it...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee wonders how she got dropped out of ubuntu-ops
<mc44> * Hobbsee (n=user@ubuntu/member/hobbsee) has left #ubuntu-ops (requested by Madpilot: "HAI HOBBSEE I HAS OPZ! LOL!!!11111")
* Madpilot thinks it was a very curious thing, indeed.
<Hobbsee> thanks, Madpilot
<Madpilot> anytime. Next time I'll do it when you're actually active, to appreciate it. :)
<Madpilot> You didn't miss anything here anyway
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'm using irssi and putty, so..
<highvoltage> Hobbsee: ew!
* Madpilot wonders where mc44's bear came from...
<mc44> Madpilot: sssh they're... everywhere
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: yes, rather.
<highvoltage> Hobbsee: :)
<Amaranth> Watch out for MediaAtTech
<effie_jayx> Seveas, ping
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> sheesh #ubuntu is hard today
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<Pici> looks like spam to me ;)
<jrib> k-line-worthy spam
<effie_jayx> Pici,  come on she is just having a bit of fun with nickserv :D
<Pici> I'm not convinced :p
<effie_jayx> Pici,  alright... there is no CoC breach though :D
<Hobbsee> hm?
* elkbuntu taps effie_jayx's shoulder then looks away whistling innocently
<Hobbsee> that's a weird quirk
<Hobbsee> you cant change your nick again ,in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> until you part the channel
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  hehe :D
* elkbuntu hugs effie_jayx
* effie_jayx hugs elkbuntu  back :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SlimeyPete said: ubotu: torrent is <reply> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado
<PriceChild> !torrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<apokryphos> hrm, I could've sworn we had a !torrent factoid
<mc44> Spec just deleted it
<PriceChild> we do
<PriceChild> different spellings for torrent as well :P
<PriceChild> bittorent, torrent etc. :p
<gnomefreak> maybe try !find torrent?
<PriceChild> it sorted now
<PriceChild> search torrent showed that torrent was deleted
<gnomefreak> was it merged into another factoid?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> not that I could find
<Pici> !search rawr
<ubotu> Found: wifi > rawr2    (rawr2, see the private message from ubotu) i hope this
<PriceChild> :s what is that?
<Pici> Dunno, I saw it the other day when looking for something else
* PriceChild investigates a little
<Pici> Blame LjL
<PriceChild> haha yeah
<Pici> I'm not sure how he managed to do that
<PriceChild> search rawr
<PriceChild> !search rawr
<ubotu> Found: wifi > rawr2    (rawr2, see the private message from ubotu) i hope this*
<PriceChild> deleted...
<Pici> yay
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> effie_jayx, cloak? :)
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  you bet
<effie_jayx> :D
<Seveas> lp id?
<effie_jayx> effie-jayx
<Seveas> nalioth, ?
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<BearPerson> hm?
<Seveas> ah :)
<Seveas> BearPerson, can you take a cloak request?
<BearPerson> sure
<nalioth> Seveas: pong
<Seveas> effie_jayx -->  ubuntu/member/effie_jayx
<Seveas> nalioth, I was impatient :)
<BearPerson> hmm, we won't be able to do underscores
<BearPerson> would effie-jayx do?
<effie_jayx> fine with me :D
<Seveas> ok then :)
<BearPerson> set
<Seveas> gracias
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  heheyyyyy you picked up some spanish :D
<Seveas> effie_jayx, I'm surrounded by spanish speaking people at work :0
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> I mostly learn the bad words though
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> that'd be right
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  all set?
<Seveas> effie_jayx, the moment BearPerson said 'set', it was all set :)
<nalioth> effie_jayx: /whois yourself
<effie_jayx> WOW :D
<effie_jayx> that didn't hurt :D
<Pici> While everyone is around, is there a possibility of me getting an unaffiliated cloak?
* Pici adds a please
<nalioth> Pici: who is "everyone"?
<Pici> nalioth: staff peoples
<nalioth> Pici: we're always around
<Pici> nalioth: I know :)
<jenda> O_o
<jenda> Seveas: and how about Brunellus? :)
<jenda> nalioth: I asssume you took Pici to PM?
<nalioth> jenda: of course
<jenda> ok :)
<nalioth> beats spamming the channel with repeated postings of this:
<jenda> no!
<jenda> don't ;)
<nalioth> Be sure to check off all 7 steps and make sure they're done.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup  When you have the steps completed, contact me or another staffer to enable your cloak. Pici
<jenda> gah...
<jenda> Typical ;)
<Seveas> http://lolgeeks.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/125060350_bc84204cd9.jpg
<Seveas> spot the aussie
<Seveas> http://lolgeeks.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/lolgeeks034.jpg !
<nixternal> someone get rid of this troll in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> nixternal: i'm watching
<nixternal> nalioth: cool, thanks...I will stop feeding
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> nalioth: how does that silence work? /quote silence nick
<nixternal> that is what I did and he is still bothering me
<nalioth> nixternal: what client are you using?
<nixternal> irssi
<nixternal> he told me to f off
<nalioth> hmmm
<nixternal> yay
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> +
<nixternal> there we go
<nalioth> + ?
<nixternal> /quote silence +nick
<nixternal> or, /silence +nick
<nalioth>  /silence isn't client agnostic
<nixternal> it is working so far though :)
<nalioth> heads up
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> here comes more...give him about 10 more feet of that oprope
<nalioth> wanna make a wager, nixternal ?
<nixternal> that he continues?
<nalioth> how long it takes to hit the end of the rope. . .
<nixternal> less than 5 minutes
<nixternal> here we go...
<nixternal> heh, ya, give me ops after 5 minutes is up :)
<jenda> mneptok: do you think you could send a scary message to vilde? I threatened to set you on her if she doesn't behave.
<jenda> (will only have the right effect if done within an hour or so ;))
<mneptok> RAAR
<jenda> :)
<PriceChild> wooooooo :D
<mneptok>  /m vilde are you a Scorpio?
<jenda> :-D
<Dasnipa`> Seveas:
<Seveas> Dasnipa`, ?
<Dasnipa`> im told you are the one to see about getting ubotu in our loco channel
<Dasnipa`> #ubuntu-virginia
<Seveas> Dasnipa`, the channel contact dhould request it
<Dasnipa`> that is panickedthumb correct?
<LjL> correct
<Dasnipa`> ok yeah ive been waiting to talk to him anyway... hes been pretty busy
<jenda> Seveas: should'nt that be locobot?
<Seveas> jenda, ?
<jenda> bah, i guess ubotu has it's loco-uses too.
<jenda> nevermind :)
<LjL> for english-speaking channels, it quite does
* nalioth programs locobot to chase jenda 
<Dasnipa`> Seveas: well thanks, ill have thumb request it when i get in touch with him
<Dasnipa`> technically i dont live in virginia yet hehe but ive accepted an offer there and am working on getting housing arranged
<LjL> i've banned "zaoirthoir" in #ubuntu-offtopic due to seeing that "airthoir"'s hostname is banned in there.
<ubotu> In ubotu, pietro10 said: what is the time
<pietro10> Sorry about that change of what
<pietro10> I accidentally tried to make ubotu say "I'm not intelligent" but I used is
<pietro10> ok bye
<LjL> gnomefreak ping
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> h4wk0 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> why did yarroman get banned, he hasn't said anything
<h4wk0> Seveas; If you read above dude -  You'd see i was alaerting you of somone giving the "sudo rm -rf *" command
<h4wk0> However i spelt the wrong name as he already been banned
<ikonia> h4wk0: who said that ?
<h4wk0> yarroman
<jrib> ikonia: he's the rm -rf / guy...
<ikonia> ahh
<jrib> I banned his ip before though
<h4wk0> <YaroMan> nj786 lets try another way i think i know what is the issue
<ikonia> I didn't see him say anything
<h4wk0> YaroMan> nj786 now lets try this go to your comand line and type "sudo rm -rf /*"
<Seveas> fair enough, such losers should be banned
<ikonia> ubuntu is terrible tonight
<Seveas> ban removed (for h4wk0, not yaroman)
<ikonia> not seen it this bad in a while
<h4wk0> ty Seveas I didnt see the ban - and tabbed to the first person with the first yo name
<ubotu> In ubotu, HymnToLife said: !bsd is Berkeley Software Distribution, an UNIX-like OS, now discontinued, originally developped at the Universiti of California, Berkeley. Current BSD-based OSes include FreeBSD, NetBSD and OpenBSD.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-01
<gnomefreak> mneptok: arnt you canonical support?
* gnomefreak runs
<mneptok> gnomefreak: when Joey Joe Joe gives me a credit card number ...  ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> mneptok: get in the queue
<mneptok> ikonia: what's a queue?! how do i enable it!? i need EXACT DIRECTIONS! man! why is this so HARD?!
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> best response of the night
<ikonia> you've just saved me from throwing my laptop across the room
<Hobbsee> hiya mneptok
<ikonia> #ubuntu is "testing" tonight
* mneptok douses Hobbsee with mayonnaise and dolphins
<Hobbsee> mmm...tasty
<mneptok> SAVE THE TUNA!
<ikonia> give me booze, please
<mneptok>  |OOOOO|_
<mneptok> |    ~| |
<mneptok> |     | |
<mneptok> |     |/ \___/
<mneptok> gah
<ikonia> I need better than that
<mneptok> |OOOOO|_
<mneptok> |     | |
<mneptok> |     | |
<mneptok> |     |/ \___/
<mneptok> yrthdxrcoexb.a
* mneptok needs his horse-sized pills
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<mneptok> Your butt's gettin bigger, do you think he'll notice maybe? That's OK, don't worry bout it baby! 'Cause everybody knows he pumps you for your money. That's alright, don't worry bout it honey! In your itsy bitsy teenie weenie riding up your butt bikini. Keepin' on the heels cause you're saggin' just a teenie bit more than the girls he pretends he doesn't thrill. Rubbin' on the lotion, and rockin' on the horse size pills.
<ikonia> Sir Mixalot ?
<mneptok> The Dandy Warhols
<ikonia> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<faight> plz unban ezE
<LjL> i don't think i can be bothered
<LjL> i'm not a mod
<faight> hah
<LjL> join ##ljl
<LjL> you're unbanned
<ezE> thanks
<LjL> next time, read. and when you have a question, ask the question anyway, don't ask if there are "mods" around.
<LjL> for starters, we have operators on IRC, not moderators.
<LjL> secondly, we usually want to know what the matter is.
<ezE> yes, thatt would be nice
* mneptok is a TOTALLY SICK Quake 3 mod!!!11!1!1!!!11
<ezE> heres a question: how do i compile or un compress a BIN file?
<ezE> i want to run it
<PriceChild> ezE, this isn't a support channel
<mneptok> (it is if you give me your credit card number) :P
<PriceChild> haha :)
<ezE> 6969 - 6969 - 6969] 
<mneptok> ezE: i'm kicking. you're receiving. please go "downfield"
<mneptok> tease.
<ikonia> mneptok: your on excellent form
<ikonia> laughing hard
<mneptok> blame the decongestants
<PriceChild> LjL, pfft mods on irc... we don't wanna lower our standards to that of the forums do we?
<mneptok> PriceChild: wait 'til you see my new avatar and 145Kb sig!
<PriceChild> :)
<LjL> PriceChild: just use terms where they belong. i don't call forum moderators ops.
<PriceChild> LjL, I'm only messing :)
<mneptok> LjL: but the real question is, do you call them "moderators" or ....? ;)
<LjL> i don't know, i don't write on any forums :P
<ikonia> I'm out
<ikonia> good night all
<mneptok> "xmonad, a tiling window manager for X, written in Haskell."
<mneptok> it's like a bad dream
<tritium> LjL: byleth wasn't attempting to use the exploit.  He was complaining about being sent that string...
<LjL> and i believe him
<tritium> Just making sure you saw that, since you banned him.
<nalioth> i'm talking to him
<LjL> yes, i did see. he's a registered user and everything (though the nick is private, so i can't see since how long...)
<tritium> okay :)
<LjL> yet i'm inclined to not believe he didn't know
<nalioth> ok, he quit before i could talk to him
<LjL> he could always message me.
* crdlb wouldn't have thought it would work in the middle of the line
<nalioth> crdlb: oh, it does.
<LjL> if he knows how to use nickserv and make a nick private, he knows how to know who banned him, and how to privmsg him.
<crdlb> I can tell :P
<uberushaximus> sup ops
<ikonia> titium I can't believe your allowing this scooby guy
<uberushaximus> router bug banned me
<LjL> uberushaximus: well, have you fixed it?
<uberushaximus> I'm on 8001
<LjL> uberushaximus: join ##ljl for a test please
<uberushaximus> mmk
<LjL> thank you
<nalioth> LjL: you no longer have to leave here to test
<uberushaximus> sure, is there more detailed info on this exploit?
<mneptok> nalioth: what's the new testing procedure?
<jrib> good question
<nalioth> mneptok: /ctcp mneptok DCC COMMAND HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee
<LjL> are we happy with just ctcp?
<mneptok> nalioth: suave
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> LjL: i've not had anyone get by the ctcp test and get caught by the channel send
<LjL> true, me neither
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, keanne said: ubotu, oh, is that so? i am still trying out ubuntu, and the only reason why i installed automatix was i read an article about ubuntu + automatix. guess i should have come here first before installing it.
<nalioth> heh
<Vorian> lol
<mneptok> http://tinyurl.com/2lrflc
<PurpZeY> Can someone please test me for the DCCExploit? I was out to dinner and just came back to this
<nalioth> test failed.
<crdlb> heh
<nalioth> PurpZeY: have you fixed your client settings?
<PurpZeY> nalioth: I believe so...let me verify that it stuck
<PurpZeY> nalioth: Yes.
<crdlb> what client?
<nalioth> PurpZeY: here we go again
<PurpZeY> X-chat-gnome
<crdlb> eww
* crdlb fix0rz the wiki
<ubotu> In ubotu, intelikey said: kmenu-mess is you may be interested in < http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31031 >
<PurpZeY> Is there some step I am missing? I followed.
<PurpZeY> the wiki
<nalioth> PurpZeY: you need to connect to irc.freenode.net port 8001
<crdlb> the problem is that you're using "Ubuntu Servers" not Freenode
<crdlb> even though it's the same thing
<crdlb> there's two entries
<PurpZeY> crdlb: But it should read server/8001 ?
<crdlb> yes
<PurpZeY> I will check that entry as well.
<PurpZeY> Ok. I set port to 8001 on both servers.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<PurpZeY> crdlb: Can you verify me now?
* crdlb cannot
<nalioth> looks good, PurpZeY
* crdlb fixed the wiki fwiw
<PurpZeY> nalioth: Thanks, can I get unbanned?
<nalioth> you are unbanned, thanks for your patience PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> No worries...I had no idea I was vulnerable.
<nalioth> PurpZeY: glad we caught you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BearPerson]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #xubuntu-offtopic, Jester45 said: ubotu is still running is it not
<jussi01> hello ops, anyone awake?
<Burgundavia> nope
<jussi01> hmmm, could you help me with an un-ubuntu related irc problem Burgundavia?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: boo
<jussi01> I want to deregister a channel i made and registered..
<jussi01> boo Hobbsee :D
<Burgundavia> make everybody leave
<jussi01> Burgundavia: they have
<crdlb> try #freenode
<Hobbsee> checked /msg chanserv help?
<Hobbsee> i believe it covers this stuff?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: thanks
<jussi01>  /msg chanserv
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01>  /msg chanserv help
<Burgundavia> still failing
<jussi01> yep
<nalioth> jussi01: have you been helped?
<jussi01> nalioth: yeah, im in #freenode
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> thanks
<nalioth> jussi01: it would help if we knew the channel name
<jussi01> #finlandforum
<jussi01> nalioth: it doesnt look like i did register the email address :(
<jussi01> nalioth: thanks a lot!
<nalioth> you're welcome, jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<Heptofite> yeah, so
<Heptofite> i don't care about a router exploit, i just want to get ubuntu help in the ubuntu channel
<nalioth> Heptofite: if you fix your client, you can achieve both aims
<Heptofite> why is there an automatic forwarding script? i don't want router help, i want linux help
<Heptofite> so, now im connected on the all-important other port
<Heptofite> im curious as to how you could possibly know i was vulnerable without probing my system
<Hobbsee> Heptofite: because you got thrown off the network when someone ran the exploit in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Heptofite: and obviously, when you're being thrown off the network, it's kinda hard to get help
<Hobbsee> anyway, you're fine
<Hobbsee> thanks for your patience.
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Hobbsee> "i dont appreciate that, stop"
<Hobbsee> what do you think i'm doing, moron?  i'm onlytesting you for hte exploit
<crdlb> did he pm you that?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<crdlb> that's a cheery fellow
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Hobbsee> argh...we really need to split that channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hi ompaul
<nalioth> Hobbsee: which one?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> you've seen teh irc mailing list?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: why do you say that?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i have.
<crdlb> because it's crazy
<Hobbsee> because it's crazy in there
<ompaul> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> and i'm sick of people in -devel askign for support
<ompaul> Hobbsee, they should be asked once to go to #ubuntu and have patience send to them
<Hobbsee> ompaul: we do.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: trust us.  we do
<Hobbsee> it's just that we keep having to do so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> Hobbsee: and lets not forget 100 lines per second scroll in there :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> I am not 100% sold on the idea though, as a lot of users coming in aren't familiar with IRC as it is, and telling them to join #ubuntu-foobar might be a little much
<nixternal> then again, anything to curve the -devel support line
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you'll love janew's reponse
<Hobbsee> nixternal: indeed.
<nixternal> heck, #ubuntu-chicago gets quite a few people coming through for support because it was to much for them in the main channel
<nixternal> Hobbsee: she made another response?
<Hobbsee> mhmmm
<Hobbsee> on her blog
<nixternal> heh, Planet pictures are funny.
<nixternal> Burgwork: you look evil in yours
<nixternal> Revell is drunk
<Madpilot> Burgwork is evil
<nixternal> MikeB looks like he is annoyed
<nixternal> Aaron reminds me of that crooked car salesman on the used car lot
<nixternal> jono looks like he is special forces with his hat and hairy chin thing
<nixternal> ubuntu demon is a bsd fan
<nixternal> mirco looks like that was taken while he was mugging someone "GIVE ME ALL YOUR MONEY!"
<nixternal> hehe, Og is doing the serious thing
<nixternal> hahahaha, Jucato is trying to be a pimp!
<nixternal> gahaha, Admiral_Chicago...poor kid ;)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: is this a new jane one, or the old jane one? I can't find any other one but the first one she did
* Jucato should really get a better pic...
<Hobbsee> http://janewsblog.blogspot.com/
<nixternal> oooh
<nixternal> I didn't know about that blog now
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I didn't know that secksy post was the reason you started contributing tothe planet ;p
<nixternal> wow, misinformation everywhere
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: btw good posts in planet :)
<Hobbsee> it doesnt seem to be syndicated to planet
<nixternal> and she (jane) starts her post out with "when I worked for Ubuntu"
<nixternal> rather "when I was working with Ubuntu"
<nixternal> has she since moved oN?
<Tm_T> Jucato: how's your "learning packaging" mission is going?
<Tm_T> Jucato: I'm sorta waiting your full documentation ;)
<Jucato> Tm_T: put on hold indefinitely...
<Jucato> nixternal seems to be taking over though :)
<nixternal> OMFG
<Jucato> regarding that documentation thingy :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yeah highvoltage just showed it to me
<Tm_T> I find it interesting how people can't understand that what looks small to one, can be huge to other
<Tm_T> etc
<Tm_T> and now I'm bit jumping from topic to another but I'm not interested to see "sextoys" in planet ubuntu
<Hobbsee> nixternal: she doenst work for canonical anymore
* Tm_T hates nightmares
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: heh
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i'm surprised more peoplehavent said that, acutaly
<sgrove> can I be tested fr the router exploit?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: said what?
<Hobbsee> [17:22]  <Tm_T> and now I'm bit jumping from topic to another but I'm not interested to see "sextoys" in planet ubuntu
<sgrove> and can someone explain why it's a problem? isn't it app-specific, not port/router specific?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: well, I'm not interested about it at all personally so...
<Tm_T> but hey, I'm not human, just hu-man like
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: exactly
<Hobbsee> sgrove: it's a router problem, you can bypass it with the different part
<sgrove> well, I disabled the ports which I was using for my bittorrenting
<sgrove> I guess it should be ok now?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: exactly I'm not human? )(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: congrats
<Hobbsee> thankyou :)
<gnomefreak> yw :) you deserve to be a core-devel IMHO and others opinions too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mc44> Hobbsee: quick, now trash main! :P
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: see that big red lever in next of your office desk? use it
<Tm_T> that warning text is for noobs, don't waste time of reading it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> ...and tomorrow all media reports Ubuntu core melting
<Madpilot>  <wicked witch of the west>I'm meeelllllllltttttiiiiinnngggg..........</witch>
<elkbuntu> lol
* elkbuntu hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs elkbuntu 
<Hobbsee> :D
<elkbuntu> yay... are you the first core-devess?
<mc44> yep she is
* mc44 refrains from making jokes about pink and ponies :P
<Tm_T> mc44: weird you didn't make fun of my pink ponies
<mc44> Tm_T: that's cos I am very envious
<elkbuntu> mc44, nobody does that better than the slashdot guys
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i think so
<Tm_T> grrrr, I really need skintight t-shirt with "Squeeze my lemon" text
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i read the meeting btw, ... that whole 'we want help with UDS' has me intrigued
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: how so?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, because i too thought it was a 'closed' process
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> "if you want help, you need to say that"
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> heck, i would have helped this time if i knew i could have
<elkbuntu> in what little ways i could
<Hobbsee> exactly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<arpegius> please test
<arpegius> i'm connected on port 8001 ... didn't open it up on my router tho. do i have to do that?
<Hobbsee> arpegius: tested, thanks.  you can rejoin #ubuntu now :)
<Hobbsee> you dont have to
<arpegius> dthanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<jrib> menu -> system settings -> appearance ?  Where is that from?
<LjL> jrib: a KDE user, i would suspect :P
<LjL> edit it
<jrib> oh...
<jrib> how are menu items being put in?  a -> b  or a, b or a > b?
<LjL> jrib, most well written factoids seem to use a -> b as far as i can remember, however they differ.
<jrib> ok, I like ->
<Hobbsee> a -> b i expect
<Hobbsee> seeing as < > etc have maths connotations
<LjL> so does -> :P
<LjL> System tends to Preferences :P
<jrib> ubotu no, changethemes is <reply> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<ubotu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib>  would be best I guess
<nalioth> jrib: a what?
<jrib> it's an arrow
* nalioth sees a box
<jrib> you still haven't fixed that?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> i've installed every damned font available.  idk what else to do.
<Pici> I see a box too
<LjL> i see an arrow
<LjL> dejavu sans
* Pici changes font
<Pici> I see an arrow now, it was a box with Bitstream Vera Sans
<LjL> probably best to find a glyph that's supported by some more fonts :)
<gnomefreak> nalioth: pango update or other font update if you see all boxes try to restart (cant remember if restarting X will work or rebooting) im assuming X should do it
* Pici is running windows atm :(
<gnomefreak> thats if you open something and see boxes instead of letters or numbers
* nalioth uses irssi
<gnomefreak> me too
* gnomefreak crosses fingers and preys butt off
<gnomefreak> brb while this builds too scared to watch it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<LjL> they really don't get it
<Pici> I know, its painful sometimes.
<LjL> neverblue thinks he's smart, i assume
<LjL> and he's still not getting either the !enter or the part where overgeneric questions *should* get an !answer
<stefg> Once we're at it: is there away to save #ubuntu? I mean seriously, #ubuntu had turned into the market place for people looking for a bitch to sort out their silly problems (which could be solved by just reading the manual) and trolls who trick newbs into rm -rf / (as i witnessed yesterday). As motivated as i am to volunteer to help people ovr the rough edges of Linux, this is becoming a...
<stefg> ...major pain....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<LjL> stefg: opinions vary. mine is, get stricter with channel noise. if people
<LjL> speak like this
<LjL> this should not be tolerated anymore
<Pici> I usually just take a break if I'm getting that annoyed with support
<LjL> don't be afraid to use the bot with canned replies to "meaningless" questions
<LjL> as much as some people call that abusing it
<LjL> it is not
<LjL> and make sure the > syntax is used as much as possible
<LjL> if someone gives rm -rf advice, call the ops, and if someone gives non-destructive but still appealingly stupid advice, ping an op anyway.
<LjL> (i mean, *after* telling them why their advice is misleading, and seeing they don't care)
<LjL> s/appealingly/appallingly/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<stefg> LjL: what's needed in my opinion is a way to adjust peoples expectations (which is sure be fired by the marketing hype) to: you will need to read an explanation of more than 3 lines lentgh. You will have to read through the FAQ. Read the /topic.... noone ever has come up with a smart way to educate people that way, and i see #ubuntu going the way of #debian (and all other channels in that flavor)
<LjL> stefg: describe "the way of #debian" as you see it please
<stefg> LjL: angry or annoyed ops/supporters, which have to use 'irc-violence' to keep the channel on track. I feel  #debian, #apache, and #samba (to name a few) are 'hostile channels, where you have to watch every line you type. And i know the reason why they became like that.... being flooded with stuff that deserves a RTFM, STFW and 'learn how to ask first'- stuff
<LjL> stefg: do you have any suggestions yourself?
<stefg> LjL: no... not really. That's still an unsolved problem on IRC. I could think of splitting #ubuntu into #ubuntu-beginners, #ubuntu-tell-me-which-channel-is-right-for-my-question, and #i-have-a-real-problem-with-ubuntu.... but splitting #ubuntu is a controversial debate for itself
<Pici> This comes up every few weeks, the decision always comes back to that #ubuntu is easier for everyone
<LjL> stefg: it is. yet, that would make the channel less "scrollfull", but does it really address anything else?
<stefg> LjL: my current opinion is that #ubuntu is on the track of becoming counter-productive. As you've seen yesterday. It's to hard to filter the rtfm/stfw noise, and people looking for a bitch to solve their problem (which should first be the forum/google) get tricked into rm -rf /
<LjL> stefg: i assume being tricked into rm -rf isn't acceptable on #debian, either?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu_]  by ChanServ
<stefg> LjL: lol, that's not my point. My point is: Let's put more energy and cleverness at how to bring people to read /topic, the Faq and google first, read  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html and ask in #ubuntu THEN.... long unsolved problem, which requires a real thoughtful hack
<PriceChild> argh titanix88 is back...
<LjL> stefg, the topic is shown in the first lines when you join a channel, with almost every irc client.  since people don't read it, some channels have taken the habit of giving them an on-join notice.  other channels even have bots that PRIVMSG you a whole essay on join.
<LjL> yet, people don't read any of that.
<jrib> well you could patch gaim, to lock your screen and give you a quiz at the end about the topic
<stefg> jrib: yeah... brilliant!
<stefg> netsplit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> is there, btw, a channel where a bot announces all the bugs from launchpad?
<PriceChild> -bugs
<Myrtti> I'd really love such because I'm administrating a few ubuntus (dapper, feisty) at the office and people ask me if it's safe to upgrade packages
<Myrtti> thanks.
<PriceChild> Hmm was that server death then... :S
<Myrtti> /me sips some more french red wine with orange soda
<gnomefreak> it doesnt annouce all bugs, only annouces new bugs (not sure what the parameters are though)
<Myrtti> hmh.
<Myrtti> bwah.
<gnomefreak> most bugs that affect ubuntu should be announced in there (new ones)
<Myrtti> I wouldn't mind status changes and such either
<Myrtti> because that would be a great way of knowing that certain things have broken really really badly down
<Myrtti> btw, I've got way too many channels and windows
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Hm... ubotu is lagging
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Pici> It just caught up after I said that... of course...
<nalioth> Pici: guess you're lagging
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> !test
<ubotu> failed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> NO FLAME: is there a more accurate tool to search for files other than locate or find? im looking for .rej files neither locate nor find helps
<gnomefreak> and i know there is one
<gnomefreak> atleast
<nalioth> gnomefreak: locate *.rej (starting in your / )
<jrib> gnomefreak: what is a .rej file?
<gnomefreak> jrib: reject file. say a patch fails to apply it gens a .rej file
<jrib> I found one and it's deep in kernel sources where I do not go
<gnomefreak> and i was told not in patched dir
<gnomefreak> ha i win
<jrib> find is probably the ebst way
<gnomefreak> i didnt need to get rid of it :) autoconf2.13 worked like a charm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> so which log do i check to see why my #*QW(@ box keeps freezing solid?
<PriceChild> /var/log/kern.log ? :s
<nalioth> it doesn't show anything, PriceChild
<nalioth> just my mouse and keyboard
<mc44> dmesg?
<nalioth> doesn't say anything different
<PriceChild> is it freezing or shutting down?
<nalioth> freezing.
<nalioth> can't ssh in from another machine or anything
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> i'm wondering if updating to ubuntu-current will do anything (currently on dapper)
<ompaul> nalioth, it might help a some the kernel gets better most of the time
<jussi01> can someone remind me of the command for ubotu to search the repos for something?
<mc44> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> @find
<mc44> rather
<crdlb> it is !find
<jrib> !find stdio.h
<ubotu> File stdio.h found in avr-libc, cmix, dietlibc-dev, ecos, elks-libc (and 43 others)
<mc44> @find vrms
<jussi01> thanks
<mc44> oh, so it is
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-02
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, pietro10 said: ubotu is a bot he is not intelligent
<nalioth> mc44: next time someone asks that question, answer with
<nalioth> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<ikonia> evening
<mc44> nalioth: sure, but he wanted the ubotu command :P
<nalioth> mc44: some people are totally unaware of apt-file
<nalioth> mc44: remember the fish
* mc44 meditates upon the fish
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  the fish?... don't give them the fish?.... show them how to fish?
<nalioth> effie_jayx: yes, teach a man to fish and he'll eat for the rest of his life
* effie_jayx man apt-file
<mc44> nalioth: give a man a fire he'll be warm for the night. set him on fire, he'll be warm for the rest of his life
<effie_jayx> mc44,  very pyrotechnically poetic sir
<mc44> effie_jayx: stolen from Terry Pratchett :)
<PriceChild> LjL, that's the worst one ever!
<LjL> the away message? :)
<PriceChild> yeah
<PriceChild> that's just ridiculous
<crdlb> gah they really shouldn't call freenode "ubuntu servers" by default
<PriceChild> Yeah it does have a negative effect i'm sure
<LjL> well
<LjL> having irc.ubuntu.com is a good thing, as it doesn't make us tied to this network
<LjL> (not that there's anything bad with this network, but it'd be just stupid)
<LjL> perhaps the label could be different alright
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<cables> Can someone get Arex out of there?
<Burgundavia> umm?
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
<Burgundavia> oh, I see
<crdlb> #ubuntu is a happy place tonight -_-
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> as usual
<Hobbsee> good thing i dont have to deal wiht it :)
* crdlb takes refuge in #ubuntu-effects as usual
<mneptok> i should start #ubuntu-affects for newbies that want to act Unix-y cool
<Hobbsee> mneptok: well there are plans to split the channel
<mneptok> -effects?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> to what? -compiz and -abouttobecompizagain?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no, #ubuntu
<crdlb> I like the idea of making #ubuntu-effects into a general X channel
<mneptok> crdlb: Ubuntu channels should be family friendly
* crdlb cries
* mneptok puts on the 70s theme music
* Pumpernickel replaces it with a Massive Attack cd
* tonyyarusso discos
<Madpilot> @lart the 1970s for polyester clothing and mostly crap music
* ubotu makes Jack Bauer chase the 1970s for polyester clothing and mostly crap music
<mneptok> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4133225865837148162&q=disco+finnish&pl=true  (Flash)
* tonyyarusso taps on the glass case of someone who was actually there
<Hobbsee> @lart Madpilot
* ubotu sells Hobbsee on E-Bay
<Hobbsee> awww
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<Hobbsee> anyone want to buy me?
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: that could be taken badly out of context...
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, wouldn't buying you be objectification of wimmin or some such?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i know
<mneptok> Hobbsee: the seller has terrible feedback
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: heh.  perhaps.  depends if i was willing to be sold, or not, i guess
<Hobbsee> mneptok: oh dear.
<mneptok> oooo! "ships with FREE dingo!"
* mneptok bids
<Hobbsee> wow, we've dropped 100 users.
<Hobbsee> in the last month or so, i think
<Hobbsee> maybe they decided it was too painful
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Pumpernickel> I sense the dark side around r00tintheb0x.
<Tm_Konvi> hi kids
<Myrtti> I thought you got ADSL already
<Tm_Konvi> nope
<Tm_Konvi> still 3 weeks
<Tm_Konvi> or something like that
<Tm_Konvi> it's been a joy to download updates now
<Tm_Konvi> what, only day or two
<Myrtti> all the language messages ubuntu sends should have an explanation in it
<Myrtti> the !english one
<tonyyarusso> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: something like "to maintain what shreds are left of our sanity"?
<Myrtti> or atleast the first sentence
<tonyyarusso> !staff | #freenode in case you haven't glanced that way, -!- THISisWHYimHOT [n=Timothy@24-236-156-35.dhcp.aldl.mi.charter.com
<ubotu> #freenode in case you haven't glanced that way, -!- THISisWHYimHOT [n=Timothy@24-236-156-35.dhcp.aldl.mi.charter.com: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Madpilot> related to the idiot I kb'd from #ubuntu, I'm guessing?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Could be - did he go by Hoffy?
<Madpilot> yes
<Myrtti> yeah
<tonyyarusso> yeah, same guy.
<Madpilot> (n=Timothy@unaffiliated/hoffy): Timothy Hoffmeye
<Madpilot> HoFFY, actually
<tonyyarusso> p 0 staff members, sigh
<crdlb> there's never any staff members this time of day :(
* tonyyarusso thinks they should get some other timezone staff then eh?
<Tm_Konvi> first staff showing up I can give hot cup of offee
<Tm_Konvi> gah, still 90 MB to download
<Tm_Konvi> and I haven't yet touched to KDE4 svn
<Tm_Konvi> hummm
<Myrtti> I sorta dislike people who identify themselves as gurus
* tonyyarusso is a sleeping and eating guru!
<Tm_Konvi> I'm a guru, a leader
<Tm_Konvi> wait, I have to find it!
<Tm_Konvi> sorta about gurus
<Tm_Konvi> I have to kill apt-get when I try to do something else with network =)
<Tm_Konvi> http://www.cupofwonder.com/apassion.html <- in there scroll to part "The Story Of The Hare Who Lost His Spectacles"
<Tm_Konvi> great story it is, and play too
<Myrtti> I'm off to the nordic walk. todeloo kids.
<Tm_Konvi> I wonder if you can walk without being nordic
<tonyyarusso> I've always pondered why she feels the need to specify that - seems like all the walking would be Nordic by default
<tonyyarusso> @unban 10h See past hour or more of log
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<Madpilot> is the @unban stuff working now?
<tonyyarusso> @unban 10h See past hour or more of log
<tonyyarusso> we'll find out ?
<tonyyarusso> "03:21 <ubotu> Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-ops,op capability."
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Tm_Konvi> muhah
<Tm_Konvi> tonyyarusso: I think Myrtti is just that nordic
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Is @unban supposed to work now?  It just complains ""03:21 <ubotu> Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-ops,op capability."
<tonyyarusso> Tm_Konvi: hehe
<Tm_Konvi> <3
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, no
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: ah, that would explain it then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
<Tm_Konvi> this is fun
<Tm_Konvi> trying to package video as small as possible with good audio quality
<Seveas> BearPerson, you available for support?
<BearPerson> hm?
<Seveas> I'd like to change registration of #ubuntu-kansas
<Seveas> it's been taken by someone not associated with ubuntu or the channel
<Myrtti> I actually left the poles home this time ;-)
<Tm_Konvi> first you forget it's not winter, then you leave skis, now poles?
<Tm_Konvi> next time you don't find your way out?
<Myrtti> actually I'm feeling quite weird at the moment
<Myrtti> should get better once the light lunch I ate starts to have it's effects
<Myrtti> but time to boot to linux - I've transferred the data from my HRM to the net.
<Myrtti> no need to linger in Windows anymore
<Tm_Konvi> well that explains your weird feeling
<Myrtti> could be
<Myrtti> that or not eating and drinking before going for the walk
<Myrtti> but hey, I fooled the scale :-> 0.5kg's less than last week
<Tm_Konvi> haha
<Myrtti> actually, it's not fooling, since I do it everytime before I weigh mysel
<Myrtti> f
<Myrtti> so the numbers are actually comparatible
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<BearPerson> Seveas, sorry for dropping off there, looking into it
<Seveas> BearPerson, it's ok -- I also went out and just got home :)
<BearPerson> contact changed, you can /cs identify #ubuntu-kansas and fiddle to your heart's content ;)
<Seveas> thanks!
<BearPerson> anytime
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> might want to keep eye on john_ in the channels
<gnomefreak> call it a strange feeling i have
<jrib> !screencast-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder
<jrib> will anyone notice if I delete that and make it not-#ubuntu-effects-specific?
<jrib> !-screencast-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> screencast-#ubuntu-effects has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-07-03 10:52:32
<jrib> !-screenmovie-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> screenmovie is <alias> screencast-#ubuntu-xgl - added by Seveas on 2006-07-03 10:54:06
<jrib> ugh...
<jrib> !-record desktop-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> record desktop is <alias> screencast-#ubuntu-xgl - added by Seveas on 2006-07-03 10:54:06
<jrib> !screencast-#ubuntu-xgl
<jrib> ubotu: screencast is <reply> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> ubotu: forget record desktop-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> I'll forget that, jrib
<jrib> ubotu: forget record screenmovie-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> I know nothing about record screenmovie-#ubuntu-effects yet, jrib
<jrib> ubotu: forget screenmovie-#ubuntu-effects
<jrib> !screenmovie-#ubuntu-effects
<jrib> ubotu: forget screencast-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> I'll forget that, jrib
<jrib> ubotu: record desktop is <alias> screencast
<ubotu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> did someone move -offtopic to /dev/gutter?
<LjL> elkbuntu: i don't know what gutter means, but if you mean "is it being a mess", yes it is. and i quite believe name_goes_here is not innocent either.
<elkbuntu> LjL, gutter is the bit by the side of the road where all the crap gathers
<LjL> ah :)
<Tm_Konvi> Calculating upgrade... Done    0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Tm_Konvi> ah, finally!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<eX|Hoser> Please test me!
<eX|Hoser> Hey guys
<eX|Hoser> I take it someone is spoofing irc.freenode.com?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<eX|Hoser> ompaul, can you please test me?
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> please join #testex
<ompaul> eX|Hoser, ^^
<ompaul> eX|Hoser, you can join #ubuntu
<ShackJack> Hallo - can someone test me?
<ShackJack> For the "exploit"
<LjL> ShackJack: you're good, i'll let you join in a second
<ShackJack> Thanx...
<elkbuntu> !staff | just got this in PM: <TwinReverb> netham45 has been sighted in #jesus trolling.  he has been banned from our channel.  please speak with him.  thanks!
<elkbuntu> ompaul, if you're still around ^^
<elkbuntu> no idea why i got it
<mc44> #jesus?!
<ompaul> they should ping #freenode with that and a single channel troll is not a network issue
<ompaul> that should be ## at least
<elkbuntu> mc44, i have no idea HOW he/she/it got my nick
<elkbuntu> mc44, /whois them, nfi
<LjL> elkbuntu: i got the same PM
<elkbuntu> ompaul, ^^ spamming is a network issue ;)
<LjL> that guy is in #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu+2 and #ubuntu+3 anyway... interesting
<ompaul> 1 2 3
<elkbuntu> * [TwinReverb]  #pidgin +#jesus #2CPU ##slackware
<ompaul> Seveas, ^^ care to map 2 and 3 to 1?
<ompaul> just an idea
<LjL> ompaul: i'm not sure +3 is owned by us...?
<ompaul> it should be
<ompaul> some channel foo will make it if that is what it takes
<LjL> #ubuntu+2 is owned by... ubotu :)
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^
<LjL> #ubuntu+3 is owned by "mikm"
<mc44> ooh #ubuntu+3, Juicy Jackel
<Seveas> ompaul, feel free to map #ubuntu+{1,2,3,4,5,6,asfarasyouwanttogo} to #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> Seveas, well I just escalated it - have a look in #ubuntu that is not me okay
<mc44> LjL: thats Morbo
<LjL> mc44: i suppose
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-42
<bbrazil> hmm is default ubuntu desktop kernel highmem?
<nalioth> ompaul: yes?
<ompaul> nalioth, can you make some channel foo and move +2 and +3 point to #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> bbrazil, the base install of ubuntu will kill bad ram better than any memtest - I have had that in the office and XP was fine
<bbrazil> bad ram can be harder to find than you think
<nalioth> ompaul: go and join #ubuntu+3 please
<ompaul> bbrazil, :-) this I know - the only way that showed it up was replace it and the machine was happy
<ompaul> nalioth, k it needs a clean out
<nalioth> ompaul: why? it's now +mif.  nobody can talk in there
<ompaul> I can ;-)
<ompaul> back in a mo
<ompaul> okay all clean and hunky dory
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bbrazil called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<CheshireViking> ops, can somebody have a look at #ubuntu and virusavirusa's postings? he/she is asking about hacking from ubuntu/linux which doesn't sound too much on topic for a support channel?
<Burgundavia> CheshireViking: will do
<CheshireViking> Burgundavia, thanks
<nalioth> CheshireViking: "hacking" does not automatically mean "up to no good"
<CheshireViking> nalioth, true, just seemed an "odd" request for the channel that was all
<Burgundavia> hmm, he appears to be quiet
<beuno> Seveas: got a minute?  I want a new channel to be setup/registered  #ubuntu-news
<mc44> NEWS: Ubuntu trapped down a well
<Seveas> beuno, then why don't you set it up :)
<mc44> NEWS: Ubuntu news channel created!
<Seveas> NEWS: the mc44 is now officially an endangered species
<beuno> Seveas: I'm not sure, I thought all the ubuntu- channels where suppose to be created/handled by you guys  :D
* mc44 breeds furiously
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> beuno, nope, anyone can do that :)
<mc44> yeah, I created #ubuntu-iheartseveas
<Seveas> beuno, we can help in case of problems or whatnot, but anyone is free to register a channel in the #ubuntu namespace
<nalioth> Burgundavia: just do it
<Burgundavia> nalioth: do what?
<nalioth> beuno: just keep the CoC and freenode guidelines in mind
<nalioth> Burgundavia: anything you like
<Burgundavia> really?
<Burgundavia> anything I like, truly...
<nalioth> Burgundavia: you got whacked due to beuno and his unusual nick spelling
<Seveas> Burgundavia, no, you cannot take jono's duck :)
<Burgundavia> I only chase ducks when drunk, which I am currently not
<mc44> Seveas: there isn't an #ubuntu-fowl channel? :)
<rob> you are free to register, but remember that anything in the #ubuntu name space can be taken over by #ubuntu namespace contacts at any time
<Seveas> mc44, there is!
<Seveas> Vorian, prod
<Vorian> hey Seveas :)
<Burgundavia> rob: is there a way to create a generic "ubuntu-ops" group for a select few people and then have them be able to admin any #ubuntu- channel?
<Seveas> Vorian, who was trying to do the kansas thing?
<rob> Burgundavia, yes kinda, they would need to be listed as alternate contacts on a GCF
<Burgundavia> gcf?
<rob> sorry, group contact form
<rob> but if Seveas talks to christel direct, she may be able to do something else
<rob> I'll prod her next time I see her if you want
<beuno> Seveas: do you think we could get one of those cute logging bots in -news?
<rob> there was some discussion of a groups-based permissions system in an up comming version of our ircd, but that could be a long way off
* rob goes to work
<Burgundavia> rob: are you not switching to the same daemon as oftc?
<Seveas> beuno, logging bot is smurf (locobot) or fabbione (ubuntulog)
<Burgundavia> ok, quick question
<beuno> Seveas: aaah, right, I'll fire off an email to him then, thanks
<Burgundavia> is it just me, or is a nick like YourMomsHero a touch rude?
<Seveas> I don't find it rude -- could be a language thing
<bbrazil> that's a reference to a suicide iirc
<Seveas> ah
<bbrazil> search for 'An hero'
<Seveas> well, then it's rude
<bbrazil> internet meme
<Seveas> not in a suicide meme mood now...
<Burgundavia> it might also referring to sexing up somebody mother, which is rude
<Burgundavia> anyway, he has refused to change his nick
<Seveas> depends on whether it's somebody's father or not I guess :)
<Burgundavia> he is in #ubuntu-server if somebody wants to do something
<Seveas> in #ubuntu as well
<Burgundavia> yep
<Seveas> not misbehaving, so no pressing reason to make him go
<Seveas> I don't get that quitmessage
<Burgundavia> yep
<Seveas> Vorian, what does your odd quitmessage mean?
<Vorian> hehe
<Vorian> Seveas, a weird spammer on #ubuntuforums kept doing that
<mc44> Seveas: its about love not making sense, duh
<Vorian> One of those "you had to be there" kinda things :)
<Seveas> Vorian, I guess :)
<Seveas> mc44, love indeed makes no sense
<mc44> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Seveas> feels jolly good though :)
<mc44> I'm sure it does =/
<Vorian> lol
<Dabian> Seen Sarah?
<Burgundavia> hobbsee?
<apokryphos> ubotu: seen hobbsee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen hobbsee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dabian> Yah
<apokryphos> seenserv will have to do
<Dabian> !seen hobbsee
<Dabian> *nod*
<Dabian> I forgot the nick of hers though.  Thanks for re calling it! :D
<Dabian>  4h 31m
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-03
<eternaljoy> hello
<eternaljoy> any #ubuntu ops here please?
<eternaljoy> LjL: you here?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, hello?
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: hello
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<eternaljoy> i havent been here for a few days
<eternaljoy> didnt do anything last time
<PriceChild> Please be patient I'm checking logs etc.
<eternaljoy> cann u check it pls, its a mistake for sure
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: ty
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, You were banned for "heinous remarks toward another's religion." This ban is not going to be removed any time soon.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: wtf?
<eternaljoy> show me the log
<PriceChild> !ohmy | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: show me the comments
<eternaljoy> its only fair I am shown the accusation so I can defend it
<PriceChild> I'll pm you the important bits.
<eternaljoy> i never make any religios comments on ubuntu
<eternaljoy> ok
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, we have a large amount of operators here with logs that will concur that you _did_ say what I have pm'd you
<eternaljoy> NO way!
<eternaljoy> i never make comments about religion
<eternaljoy> on ubuntu,
<eternaljoy> im framed man!
<eternaljoy> someone has used my cloak :(
<eternaljoy> someone is framing me!  and I know no OP will believe me.  im guilty without a trial
<PriceChild> You were identified to services. If your password is not secure then that is your problem I'm afraid. However I highly doubt that to be the case.
<eternaljoy> damn, :(  im banned for good from ubuntu for something im inoccent of
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: as I said, im declared guilty without a trial
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: this is just too bad.  im banned from a channel I love forever, for somethging I never said
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, the decision was taken by a reasonable group of operators.
<eternaljoy> goodbye
<PriceChild> Bye.
<nalioth> well.
* PriceChild wonders whether they'll be evasion because of that /quit...
<nalioth> you know there will be
<crdlb> lisapc in #ubuntu fyi
<nalioth> this will be fun
<nalioth> not.
<nalioth> @btlogin
<mneptok> is (s)he perm-banned?
<nalioth> mneptok: oh yes.
<mneptok> k
<mneptok> i remember the nick. didn't know (s)he had pushed so far.
<nalioth> PriceChild has the revelent info handy, ask him to PM it to you
<mneptok> eh, that strikes me as the IRC equivalent of reading a tabloid
<PurpZeY> I was wondering if someone might be able to give me advice on getting the server, in a location where IRC Ports appears to be blocked.
* PriceChild tries to wonder if that was a dig at him...
<PriceChild> s/wonder/figure out/
<nalioth> PurpZeY: try port 8001
<PurpZeY> nalioth: Tried that...=(
<mneptok> PriceChild: saving the relevantlogs is responsible. reading them unnecessarily is a bit ... od, IMO :)
<mneptok> *odd
<PriceChild> ah ok gotcha :)
<nalioth> mneptok: well, EJ stepped on his/her crank in a big way
<nalioth> PurpZeY: ircatwork or some other cgi gateway then
<PurpZeY> nalioth: The only thing I can think of is some kind of a proxy. . .
* PriceChild huggles mneptok then steps away quickly
<PurpZeY> Ok.
<PurpZeY> thanks.
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  wise ...
* mneptok covers himself in Vaseline and pro-Bush stickers and chases effie_jayx, cackling maniacally
<PriceChild> :)
* effie_jayx draw lightsaber
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> I wonder why you don't huggle mneptok  now PriceChild  :D
<mneptok> primordial survival instincts?
<ompaul> the truth is in the sunglasses
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  the vaseline just burned all capability of applying imagery out of text :S
<mneptok> i have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass. and i'm all out of bubblegum.
<LjL> i just made my first car accident. cheers.
<jrib> "made"?
<LjL> had?
<LjL> anyway, not my fault, i was stopping at an amber light and the guy behind forgot where the brake pedal was
<mneptok> LjL: it's OK. urine stains usually come out upholstery easily.
<LjL> n...yes?
<mneptok> oh ... wrong kind of "accident"
<jrib> LjL: did the guy stop?
<mneptok> LjL: *immediately* his fault. you have no worries.
<LjL> jrib: he had to, there wasn't much space left on the street to run away =) we just exchanged phone numbers... but my car really looks ok, i'll have to check again in the daylight but i'm pretty sure it's fine
<LjL> you know, it's pretty unusual to stop at amber lights in italy, so i guess i just did something unexpected to him ;P
<jrib> my friend did something similar once.  He was going downhill and at the bottom someone was waiting to turn left.  He figured that by the time he got to the bottom of the hill, the person would have turned.  That turned out not to be the case
<LjL> happens... though everyone should care about safety distances more really
<LjL> my mom always yells at me when i'm driving because i stop too suddenly "without a reason". there *is* a reason: i stop for pedestrians, and i stop for pigeons. the guy behind just needs to keep the distance as he should.
<jrib> do you have suicidal pigeons in italy too?
<LjL> of course, they get more suicidal each day. i remember when i was a kid they used to run away when you came near them ;)
<PriceChild> hehe you "shouldn't" stop/swerve for small animals
<LjL> PriceChild: says who, the driving code? i don't think so, at least not here
<PriceChild> hmm ok well over here you "shouldn't" :)
* PriceChild beds
<LjL> here the concept is that you can always brake for any reason. if someone doesn't brake in time to avoid your behind, it's their fault...
<mneptok> LjL: same in N. America
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: pong
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: huh? did I ping you?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: you asked if i was around
<Burgundavia> huh?
<Hobbsee> oh dabian ddi
<Burgundavia> yep
* Hobbsee only lastlogged Hobbsee, not Sarah
<Burgundavia> I was wondering if I was more hopped up on pain killers than I imagined
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> wonder what he wanted
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Myrtti> morning folks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, crdlb said: no, pastebin is a service to post large texts without flooding the channel. To post a file such as your xorg.conf, open that file in a text editor (kate, gedit, etc.)...  Go to http://pastebin.ca in a web browser, and paste into the text field at that website.  Hit the submit button.  It'll give you a URL back.  Paste that URL here.
<crdlb> whoops
<crdlb> wrong bot
* mneptok tootles off to bed
* Hobbsee beats Seveas with a large stick.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> any #ubuntu ops around for the next hour or so?
<ompaul> I muted virusavirusa if you are going to watch him he can be unmuted but only if someone is watching him - currently he is in -offtopic and is ... I don't know
<jrib> ompaul: ok, I'll unmute in half an hour then
<jrib> though I've only seen him ask about "hacking" and bruteforcing
<mc44> jrib: the guy left
<jrib> mc44: oh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jrib> why didn't you tell me before
<mc44> he specifically asked how to crack passwords on his subnet :)
<mc44> jrib: I told you in the future, expecting the symmetry of time to take care of the rest
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kenthomson> Where could i find the ubuntu forum mods outside of the forums? I have been banned from the forums.
<kenthomson> You have been banned for the following reason:
<kenthomson> No reason was specified.
<kenthomson> Date the ban will be lifted: Never
<kenthomson> No warning no nothing, direct shot!
<pleia2> kenthomson: there is an #ubuntuforums channel
<pleia2> might want to try there
<kenthomson> I know but many of the forum-mods happen to be here and are also irc-operators so i thought this would be the most proper place
<ompaul> this is not a forums channel
<kenthomson> No one is responding in the ubuntuforums channel
<vorian> thanks a lot pleia2 :P
* vorian kids
<ompaul> that is a forums channel wait and wait
<pleia2> vorian :)
<mc44> kenthomson: you probably want this http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> you would not come here for gentoo ops and we don't happen to do forums issues here if people span more than one project the only place to address that project in the interfaces to that project
<vorian> mc44, he cant see it, he's been banned :P
<mc44> vorian: oh, they don't just ban usernames?
<vorian> It's complicated
<vorian> That's one way
<mc44> ah :)
<PriceChild> mc44, banned people used to be able to go to the RC, but that broke in a update, its on ubuntugeeks todo list. Will poke him about it again soon.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !strigi
<ubotu> strigi is an application which index the files on your desktop. homepage: http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/ package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=strigi&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<LjL> !forget strigi
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LjL> TheNerd: change your ident if you want to join #ubuntu
<ompaul> LjL, ask lots of sex and love to change its nick perhaps :-) #ubuntu I am trying to fix a keyboard on a laptop :-/
<LjL> !desktopsearch is <reply> Services to index your files for fast contents/metadata searches include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (front-ends: tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (front-ends: strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME)
<LjL> - Doodle (for CLI)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> ngh, i had checked the length. or so i thought.
<LjL> indexing, indexers, beagle, kerry, tracker, strigi, kat, pinot, doodle are <alias> desktopsearch
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i see trouble
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, bijan said: ubotu:what is linux
<gnomefreak> 12:40 <cylent88> haaha !!! fuck you and fuck ubuntu  << in pm lets see if he tries other channels
<ompaul> well the best edge case in a while is there bastid_razor
<ompaul> so cylent can do a byeee in the mean time
* ompaul goes back to fixing someones laptop keys 
<ompaul> not mine but arrrr worthy
<ubotu> PWill called the ops in #launchpad
<mneptok> took care of PWill
<ubotu> wols_ called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<jenda> mneptok: poor guy
<mneptok> no shit
<mneptok> he's very nice and very helpful. i'd hate to see him burn out.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> kk
<mc44> yeah, hate to see people end up like mneptok :)
<mneptok> jenda: you're getting a law degree, ja?
<jenda> mneptok: working on it.
<jenda> mneptok: you'll have to wait 4 more years - and be very lucky, though ;)
<mneptok> jenda: any interest in FLOSS legal issues?
<jenda> of course
<jenda> Well, intellectual property in general
<mneptok> have you had any contact with FSFE?
<jenda> nope
<jenda> FSFE is...?
<mc44> fsf europe
<jenda> ah
<jenda> nope
<mneptok> http://www.fsfeurope.org/
<jenda> I would be of no use to them given my current level of knowledge :)
<mc44> you could groom rms or something
<mneptok> i'll ping Georg and see if they have need of legal aides/interns
<jenda> mc44: O_O
<jenda> mneptok: wow :)
<jenda> mneptok: that would be... interesting.
<mneptok> eh.  you know lawyers. if they can offload their research, they'll go play golf.
<jenda> mneptok: keep in mind I'm a first year student ;)
<jenda> mneptok: and not a particularly good one at that - I prefer studying my own stuff outside school :)
<mc44> yeah, he hasn't had all the evil installed quite yet
<mneptok> i know. this would be thankless, boring, brainless work. but it would pad a CV nicely.
<jenda> yeah, that takes time, dudes :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> hm
<jenda> Thanks for the offer, it's certainly worth a thought.
<jenda> I'm seeing my main directions in legal theory and international law, however.
<mneptok> e-mail me your contact info. i'll tell Georg there's a law student willing to work cheap, or do some minimal volunteer work.
<jenda> mneptok: ok, will do :)
<jenda> mneptok: damn, you don't have an email addy in nickserv!
<jenda> mneptok: is PM fine?
<mneptok> sure
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* ompaul looks at mneptok 
<ompaul> mneptok, you do know now that jenda will have to move to Geneva now
<jenda> nah, to Canadians, Europe is so tiny, it's like all in one location :)
<ompaul> mneptok, wasn't bad enough you going to Canada but jenda in Genve
* ompaul head desks
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I love the Geneva lake, though.
<jenda> :D
<ompaul> jenda, in English that is Lake Geneva ;-P
* ompaul runs
<ompaul> God (ompaul hears a voice "Yes my child") I'd like to file a bug
<jenda> hehe :)
<ompaul> robbed shamelessly from xkcd
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<poningru> ompaul: rofl
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, SillyZ said: ubotu - that url is a bad url.... ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto    its 404
<LjL> !search binarydriv
<ubotu> Found: ati-#ubuntu-effects, binarydriver, binarydrivershowto, binarydrivers, gatos, nvidia-#ubuntu-effects*, nvidia, ati, fglrx, nv
<LjL> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> !binarydrivers
<LjL> !binarydrivershowto
<LjL> !ati-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Use the "fglrx" driver if you have a Radeon newer than an X800 or want TV-Out capabilities: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Use the "ati" driver for everything else.
<LjL> i kind of doubt it
<PriceChild> he missed off the help. afaik...
<ompaul> LjL, I got it and it worked
<mneptok> ompaul: we have parking lots bigger than many European countries >:)
<mc44> bigger than Luxembourg maybe, and they don't count
<mc44> you have bathrooms bigger than vatican city though
<ompaul> mneptok, this country is a parking lot with houses scattered around it in case people get tired
<ubotu> Thorn called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> ubotu, we noticed :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about we noticed :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* LjL slowly steps away from seveas
<Seveas> :)
<mc44> LjL: just don't call him weird!
<Seveas> I don't like being called weird by someon who most likly is as sane as a cow with mad cow disease
<mc44> good analogy that
<Seveas>  _____
<Seveas> < moo >
<Seveas>  -----
<Seveas>         \   ^__^
<Seveas>          \  (oo)\_______
<Seveas>             (__)\       )\/\
<Seveas>                 ||----w |
<Seveas>                 ||     ||
<LjL>  ___________________
<PriceChild> predictable...
<LjL> < i gotz no diseze! >
<LjL>  -------------------
<LjL>         \   ^__^
<LjL>          \  (oo)\_______
<LjL>             (__)\       )\/\
<LjL>                 ||----w |
<LjL>                 ||     ||
<PriceChild> the first chance you get! :)
<mc44>  _________________________________
<mc44> < bovine spongiform encephalitis! >
<mc44>  ---------------------------------
<mc44>         \   ^__^
<mc44>          \  (oo)\_______
<mc44>             (__)\       )\/\
<mc44>                 ||----w |
<LjL> not really
<mc44>                 ||     ||
<Seveas>  ________________________
<Seveas> < Haz u seen mah bukkit? >
<Seveas>  ------------------------
<Seveas>         \   ^__^
<Seveas>          \  (oo)\_______
<Seveas>             (__)\       )\/\
<LjL> i kick on the first chance i get, but only cowsay when appropriate
<Seveas>                 ||----w |
<Seveas>                 ||     ||
<ompaul>  ____________________________________
<ompaul> / ever notice how satan and sata are \
<ompaul> \ similar ....                       /
<ompaul>  ------------------------------------
<ompaul>      \
<ompaul>       \  (__)
<ompaul>          (\/)
<ompaul>   /-------\/
<ompaul>  / | 666 ||
<ompaul> *  ||----||
<ompaul>    ~~    ~~
<mc44> punsay!
<ompaul> haha
* ompaul buys mc44 a beer
<poningru> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mc44 gets slozzled
<LjL> doubt he's still got space in the fridge
<mc44> LjL: :O
* poningru takes some of LjL's beer to clear up some space
<poningru> no need to thank me
<mc44> LjL: there is always room, due to constant consumption :)
<poningru> I do it out of goodness of my heart
<LjL> mc44: FIFO?
<mc44> GIGO more like
<LjL> point
<mneptok>                        _
<mneptok>                 /\    / `.
<mneptok>                /  \__/   |
<mneptok>  MOOF!         |        /                           /`.
<mneptok> ---_---       .'  O     l                          /   `
<mneptok>     `.      .'           \                       .'    |
<mneptok>       `   .'              `.___________________.'      j
<mneptok>          (                  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@       .'
<mneptok>            `-------.             @@@@@@@@@@@@       .'
<mneptok>                    l.               @@@@@@@        |
<mneptok>                     |@@                            |
<mneptok>                     |@@@                           |
<mneptok>                     |@@@                           \
<mneptok>                     |@@    ._______________.        ;
<mneptok>                     |     /                 \       |
<mneptok>                     |     |                  \      |
<mneptok>                     |     |                   \     |
<mneptok>                     |    .'                   |    .'
<mneptok>                    .'    .'                  .'    .'
<mneptok>                    `__.'                     `__.'
<ompaul> sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<ompaul> sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<ompaul> sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<ompaul> sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<ompaul>  _________________________________________
<ompaul> / Now mneptok dont have me use my hobbsee \
<ompaul> \ on you                                  /
<ompaul>  -----------------------------------------
<ompaul>    \         ,        ,
<ompaul>     \       /(        )`
<ompaul>      \      \ \___   / |
<ompaul>             /- _  `-/  '
<ompaul>            (/\/ \ \   /\
<ompaul>            / /   | `    \
<ompaul>            O O   ) /    |
<ompaul>            `-^--'`<     '
<ompaul>           (_.)  _  )   /
<ompaul>            `.___/`    /
<ompaul>              `-----' /
<ompaul> <----.     __ / __   \
<ompaul> <----|====O)))==) \) /====
<ompaul> <----'    `--' `.__,' \
<ompaul>              |        |
<ompaul>               \       /
<ompaul>         ______( (_  / \______
<ompaul>       ,'  ,-----'   |        \
<ompaul>       `--{__________)        \/
<ompaul> we got a problem with cowsay it should ignore  '  on the command line
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-26
<Seeker`> juliux: ?
<juliux> Seeker`, i met ompaul at the uds and we have very very long talks;9
<Seeker`> cool
<juliux> he is realy a cool men
<PriceChild> bah that old fart?
<nalioth> you guys are all safe until Ubuntu has something in Texas
 * nalioth doesn't travel
<Seeker`> nalioth: you drive hundreds of miles
<nalioth> Texas is over 700 miles across
<Seeker`> nalioth: so you are never more than 350 miles from another state
<jrib> depends on how deep his basement is
<nalioth> Seeker`: nay.  i'm about 650 miles from New Mexico
 * nalioth is on the east side of Texas
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, darthdegoran said: ubottu: what is the linear function of a heated pip?
<Seeker`> nalioth: not nearer to any other state?
<Seeker`> my american geography is poor
<nalioth> i'm about 70 miles from Louisiana
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (sdgsdgdgs)
<jrib> stafftook care of it
<Flannel> Can we get something done about the spam in #ubuntu?  Yes, he uses different hosts, he is using the same user though, as easy as that is to change.  Its just getting rediculous
<Seeker`> Someone should put a ban on SinCity!*@*
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` in ubuntu?
<Seeker`> yes
<Seeker`> look at the hosts that the spammer has connected from
<Seeker`> at least the lsat 5 or so have been Sincity@something
<Seeker`> and I didn't bother checking any further back
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Seeker`> yeah, I just had a look, they are all Sincity@...
<nalioth> we'll see what that does
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` I have been using a script so long I dont remember the format for it
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: IT would be /mode #ubuntu +b Sincity!*@* I think
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth Did you set one already?
<nalioth> Seeker`: no
<nalioth> i banned the IP fragment
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Seeker`> nalioth: was he connecting from the same hosts but just with different hostmasks?
<nalioth> Seeker`: /mode #ubuntu +b *!?=sincity@*
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth I trust you to do it more than myself
<nalioth> Seeker`: w****r is using a shell service with dynamic hostmask capability
<Seeker`> nalioth: whats the difference between the 2 bans?
<Seeker`> or, rather, what is the bit before the ! for then?
<nalioth> Seeker`: your ban would only ban users with a nick of 'sincity'
<nalioth> Seeker`: my ban hits them with 'sincity' as the ident
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<nalioth> the ban i instituted should keep them out for a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> well done
<Seeker`> so it is nick@(n|i)=something@host?
<Jack_Sparrow> Find the guy and I will drive over to Vegas and have a word with him in person..  :)
<Seeker`> woops, that should be a ! after nick
<nalioth> Seeker`: nick!ident@hostmask/or/IP
<Seeker`> k
<Seeker`> thanks :D
 * Seeker` files that away under "Ban-Fu"
<ubottu> rexy_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (dosnubbie)
<bazhang> ban evasion by ragsagar (kracker yesterday)
<bazhang> probably something staff might like to know too
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, ping
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: pong
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, ban evasion sufficient reason to ban again?
<Amaranth> Always
<bazhang> ragsagar in #ubuntu kracker yesterday
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: for sure.
<bazhang> thanks tonyyarusso  Amaranth  just wanted to be sure :)
<flip2405> are you kidding
<nalioth> flip2405: hi
<flip2405> Whats up
<flip2405> need some help
<nalioth> how can we help you?
<flip2405> Umm on my little panel on the bottom my trash icon is invisible not disappeard just invisible
<nalioth> flip2405: #ubuntu is the place
<flip2405> yeah
<flip2405> if i was unbanned like they said i would be i would happily be there
<flip2405> so instead ill just come here with my problems
<nalioth> have you not been to #ubuntu ?
<flip2405> umm im banned
<flip2405> have been for about a week week n ahalf now
<Amaranth> Being banned from #ubuntu does not mean you can come here for such things.
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<nalioth> we are only human, flip2405
<flip2405> bann tracker fails
<flip2405> but
<flip2405> yes
<flip2405> i know
<nalioth> you gained quite few bans there
<flip2405> yesir
<nalioth> Amaranth: this was solved yesterday
<Amaranth> Yeah, I see no ban for flip2405 anyway
<flip2405> * End of /MOTD command.
<flip2405> -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<flip2405> -NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<flip2405> * Received a CTCP VERSION from freenode-connect
<flip2405> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<nalioth> Amaranth: he's racked up every known ban type.  PriceChild must have just removed the obvious one
<nalioth> flip2405: please don't paste
<nalioth> i am trying to get you into #ubuntu
<flip2405> i was just showing you the message i got sorry
<Amaranth> I'm not seeing anything in the ban tracker about flip2405 except removed bans
<nalioth> flip2405: no luck?
<flip2405> As i told you bantracker fails
<flip2405> still banned
<flip2405> would you like my ip
<flip2405> ?
<tonyyarusso> How would you know anything about the bantracker?
<flip2405> tonyyarusso do you not remember who i am
<Amaranth> This thing says PriceChild removed the bans, not added
<Amaranth> But since I was not here I'll stay out of it
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, the ban evader from a while back.  And?
<flip2405> okay
<flip2405> so
<flip2405> bantracker failed the first time i came here
<flip2405> why it not fail now?
<tonyyarusso> What do you mean?
<flip2405> it needs to be recoded
<nalioth> flip2405: why not be postive?
<Amaranth> but flip2405, I must say you seem very....annoying
<flip2405> ouch that hurt
<flip2405> :)
<Amaranth> "Oh, I can't ask a question in #ubuntu so I'll join #ubuntu-ops and bug them until they remove the ban"
<nalioth> i don't see any more bans in #ubuntu
<flip2405> Orly i dont remember saying that
<flip2405> still banned
<flip2405> nalioth would you like my ip
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Look for the d variety.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i removed one d ban already
<Amaranth> i already checked real name
<Amaranth> i don't think we have "blah" banned :P
<flip2405> btw
<flip2405> i used many nics
<flip2405> nicks
<flip2405> and proxys changing the host name
<nalioth> flip2405: can you still not get into the channel?
<flip2405> okay
<Amaranth> In that case, I'm glad you're banned
<flip2405> im in
<flip2405> ty
<Amaranth> nalioth: Why are you letting a ban-evading proxy user into #ubuntu?
<flip2405> why must you test me
<nalioth> Amaranth: as i told you, this was solved yesterday, but since there were 7 different bans, PriceChild didn't see them all
<Amaranth> How do you 'solve' such a thing?
<Amaranth> This user obviously cares zero for our rules
<nalioth> Amaranth: don't play dumb.  it was 'resolved', ok?
<Amaranth> If it was resolved by you and PriceChild alone I'm not sure I'm satisfied with the resolution.
<nalioth> check the logs, please
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I believe he's asking for you to explain the resolution..
<flip2405> The resolution was i follow the rules i get unbanned
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i know nothing about it except it was resolved and PriceChild removed the ban (not realizing there were multiple)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: When did PriceChild consult the people who placed the bans?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Yes, that's also directed right at you.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i have no knowledge of what and why, i just saw PriceChild tell him the ban was removed and so forth
<Amaranth> I see no resolution
<nalioth> dunno why all the fuss . . .
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: If you have no knowledge, then what makes you qualified to remove bans?
<Amaranth> I see him saying he was told the ban was 48 hours and getting unbanned by PriceChild
<Amaranth> Then Seeker` posted a log and everyone said he should be banned again
<bazhang> flip2405, you should depart please
<flip2405> umm when i figure out if i am being banned again or not
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: because PriceChild came to the resolution and unbanned him ( not knowing there were umpteen bans, i suspect he didn't remove them all )
<bazhang> flip2405, no idling in here thanks
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: PriceChild does not have that authority.
<ubottu> Hornet called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<flip2405> because i am currently helping some one but if im going to be baned again i am going to tell him to go back to the channel im not helping
<Amaranth> They then asked you to kline him after the threat he made
<flip2405> hmm
 * flip2405 dont remember making a threat
<bazhang> flip2405, you can PM him--no idling here read the /topic
<Amaranth> [02:09] <Seeker`> -02:10:02- flip2405: you have a week until i come back if its not removed ill share a little video of what im doing to another irc server that will be done to this one
<flip2405> im not idle
<flip2405> ohh my botnet :)
<Hobbsee> bazhang: stand down.
<flip2405> my bad
<bazhang> okay Hobbsee
<flip2405> yeah i was in a rage and under stress
<Hobbsee> bazhang: :)
<Amaranth> uhuh
<Amaranth> How people react 'under stress' is a good indicator of who they are as a person.
<flip2405> No
<flip2405> That is where you are wrong
<Hobbsee> flip2405: stressed or not, threats are not appropriate.
<flip2405> under stress the mind enters a state witch is in controlable
<Amaranth> If your first reaction is proxies and botnets that is not a good thing.
<Hobbsee> then when under stress, you should stop connecting to irc and such, where you will be held responsible for what you say.
<flip2405> I have no problem being held accountable for my actions.
<flip2405> But i think a week for argueing with a mini mod is a bit much
<Amaranth> minimod?
<Hobbsee> in which case, you're being held accountable for threatening the network with a botnet, in which case, you probably should be klined, and not on here at all.  QED.
<nalioth> flip2405: is there anything else we can help you with?
<flip2405> Hold on let me actually read your rules so i have a defence
<flip2405> and nalioth no thank you
<Hobbsee> ...
<flip2405> may i know where the rules are poste
<flip2405> d
<Hobbsee> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<flip2405> okay because im sure in your rules it clearly states a op can not ban for personal reasons
<Hobbsee> flip2405: please define how your ban is based on personal reasons only.
<Amaranth> flip2405: you admit the ban was not for personal reasons
<flip2405> The reason all this happend was because of a personal arguement with jacksparrow witch inturn banned me for an arguement me and him had
<flip2405> so thats how it all started
<flip2405> in the first place
<flip2405> is a ban of personal reason
<Amaranth> [03:27] <flip2405> the ban was set before the pm started
<Amaranth> [03:28] <Seeker`> So he didn't ban you because of a personal argument
<Amaranth> [03:28] <flip2405> Well no i guess for repeating my self
<flip2405> and it was over pm
<Amaranth> Then you turn to proxies and foul language
<Amaranth> Why is this not a permban?
<flip2405> Okay I have came to the conclusion i was repeating my self every 5 mins that would not be marked as spam seems a new user comes that can help every secound
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: because freenode hasn't issued a kline for threats of a botnet yet.
<Amaranth> flip2405: it was 9 times in 7 minutes
<flip2405> Oh this is linked to freenode?
<flip2405> No
<flip2405> it wasnt 9 times in 7 mins it was more like 9 times in over 45 mins
<nalioth> flip2405: are you still banned?
<Amaranth> No but I'm about to ban him again
<flip2405> No nalioth but i would like to clear my self
<flip2405> umm as i asked this is linked to freenode?
<nalioth> flip2405: if' youre not banned, why are you still here whining?
<Amaranth> You were banned for repeating yourself, I may not have banned you for such a thing at that point but the ban evasion and childish actions after the fact are reasons for the ban to stay
<Amaranth> [03:51] <tonyyarusso> That's fine.  You will follow them, whether you want to or not, so it's your choice whether to listen to advice and clarification about doing so.
<Amaranth> [03:52] <Seeker`> nixternal: sods law :P
<Amaranth> [03:52] <blag> tony no i will just find more proxys
<Amaranth> fun bits of log
<flip2405> zzz okay well now that i know i am not going to be banned again ill leave :)
<flip2405> okay
<flip2405> now im banned agin
<flip2405> again
<flip2405> so
<Amaranth> It is not going away
<flip2405> Hmm okay
<flip2405> ill just talk to the admin of freenode
<flip2405> via aim
<flip2405> brb
<Amaranth> And I'll be talking to PriceChild about why he thought such a ban should be removed
 * Amaranth revives the get-off-freenode spec
<flip2405> Go for it
<nalioth> Amaranth: why did you ban him from #ubuntu ?
<flip2405> i know i will not be glined klined gzlined or any lined off freenode
<nalioth> he was not deserving of it
<Amaranth> nalioth: Because he is a ban evader who threatens to use proxies and botnets
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: just speak to jono.  take logs.
<nalioth> and he promised to follow the rules
<Amaranth> nalioth: At this point either you're joking or I've lost all respect for you
<flip2405> nalioth to aggravate me into throwing around useless threats that i refuse to atm because i am in a clear state of mind
<Amaranth> nalioth: I wouldn't even allow such a person on the network, forget about #ubuntu channels
<nalioth> you just made a personal feeling into a ban, Amaranth
<flip2405> witch is against not only your rules but freenodes rules
<nalioth> what good is our word if the next op along looks at the past and acts on it?
<tonyyarusso> No, he just made THE NETWORK RULES into a ban.
<tonyyarusso> Since the network administrators aren't enforcing them anymore.
<Hobbsee> and we're oh so glad that freenode staff have decided to continuously not enforce network rules.
<flip2405> ill be sure to let him know that
<Amaranth> flip2405: freenode staff are not supposed to interfere with working of the channels on the network
<Hobbsee> flip2405: btw, playing the "i know people high up in the network" card doesn't help.
<Amaranth> flip2405: Thus talking to some staffer doesn't help you
<nalioth> Amaranth: until he violates some guideline in the present, please do not ban him on his pre-promise activity
<flip2405> staffer? you think i know a staffer LOL @ you
<Amaranth> nalioth: He was clearly evading bans
<flip2405> In the past
<Amaranth> nalioth: The ban should never have been removed in the first place
<flip2405> when have i did it today?
<nalioth> Amaranth: yes, in the past
<nalioth> Amaranth: PriceChild just doesn't remove bans cuz he's breathing
<flip2405> That was not your call to make i was told my ban was being removed witch inturn gives me a clear slate
<Amaranth> nalioth: Which is permban
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: it really doesn't matter what you do.  if you ban, PriceChild or nalioth will just remove it, as tehy prefer quantity over quality on this network.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: PriceChild was not within team guidelines to remove all of these, and neither were you.  They stay.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: there are more efficient ways of dealing in irc, at this point.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
 * Amaranth is wondering when the "freenode staff can't be ops" rule will go into place
<Amaranth> Clearly some conflict of interest here.
<nalioth> so now all the bans i don't think are warranted can be removed?
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Preferably instantly.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: sometime after the council is not half made up of freenode staffers...
<flip2405> why dont you unlink from them if you dont want them to interfear?\
<Hobbsee> although, i guess they could be made to stand aside, due to the conflict of interest, and other ops could step in.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: The IRC Council is a bit of a joke anyway at this point, tbh
<Amaranth> flip2405: Because they have their own rules that they don't interfere.
<flip2405>  Okay so why are you guys linked to them in the first place?
<nalioth> so let me see, PriceChild resolves the situation, and let's say flip2405 does as promised.  where is the harm in this?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: He didn't consult people as team guidelines clearly state he is supposed to, and the "resolution" is not acceptable to the original operator(s).
<flip2405> nalioth just leave it no sense in getting your opers takin away over me
<nalioth> i don't think he made the decision in a vacuum, tonyyarusso
<Amaranth> nalioth: Seeker` (who can't remove the ban anyway) said try coming back and talking to us in 24-48 hours, flip2405 comes back in a week and when he says he was told the ban would be removed PriceChild removes it
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I don't know what he was in, but he did not consult the placing operator(s).
<tonyyarusso> The end.
<Amaranth> At the time PriceChild removed the ban there were complaints and calls for you to kline him for his threats
<Amaranth> So clearly no resolution there.
<nalioth> but even if he did, don't you think that a) you can wait until PriceChild comes around to ask him or b) wait until flip2405 runs amuck and proves PriceChild is a patsy ?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: No, he is supposed to wait before removing it, not the other way around.
<nalioth> we have become very very vindictative here
<nalioth> ban ban ban
<tonyyarusso> We are becoming very useless and disrespectful is what's happening.
<nalioth> no 2nd chances ( not even accidental ones )
 * Hobbsee mutters about staffers with a conflict of interest.
<Amaranth> nalioth: How is using proxies to evade bans worthy of a second chance?
<tonyyarusso> You should respect your fellow team members decisions, as has repeatedly been decided you should.  If you aren't comfortable doing that, you have no business here.
<Amaranth> It just says next time he breaks a rule we have to deal with the drama over again.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: second chances happen when the person is likely not to screw up again.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: not when they show absolutely no indication of going and repeating the same behaviour.
<nalioth> you mean he didn't immediatly start terrorizing #ubuntu as soon as he got in?
<nalioth> HORRORS! you mean he might actually be adhering to his promise?
<flip2405> Amaranth who said i was going to brake another rule 1 and 2 seriously dude Murders and rapest get secound chances and your not going to give me one over a simple proxy??
<Amaranth> You mean next time he breaks a rule we have to spend an hour watching for and banning the dozen proxies he uses to come back?
<Hobbsee> except if they get jailed for life, sure.
<tonyyarusso> Your mockery does not help solidify yourself as a respectable team member.
<flip2405> Amaranth I gave my word and when i give my word you can take it to the bank
<Amaranth> flip2405: Your first act was to destroy all trust I may have in your word
 * Hobbsee goes to remove the entire banlist, on the grounds that they should all get second chances, no matter what they do.
<flip2405> Okay first off i never gave my word before i did it so you have no reason not to trust my word
<Hobbsee> or whether they're likely to do it again
<Hobbsee> that sounds like a freenode staff solution.
<flip2405> Hobbsee are you saying you have never got a secound chance at nothing not a girlfriend or something to do with the law
<flip2405> anything
 * Hobbsee does not have a girlfriend, for a start.
<flip2405> same with you amaranth
 * Hobbsee is straight.
<flip2405> okay
<flip2405> a boyfried
<flip2405> boyfriend*
<flip2405> Or better yet
<Amaranth> Break a rule, then break an even worse rule avoiding the consequences of that one
<Hobbsee> sure.  but i wouldn't expect to, if i started threatening people.
<Hobbsee> and what Amaranth said.
<flip2405> This would be easy for this situation
<Amaranth> Then threaten to take down the whole network if we don't let you in
<Amaranth> Three strikes, you're out.
<flip2405> Hobbsee are you saying you never said something during pms that you really didnt mean to say
<flip2405> Amaranth
<flip2405> i only count 2
<flip2405> seems the first strike was for personal cause
<Hobbsee> flip2405: are you saying that i can say i'm going to kill you via PM, then later say that i didn't mean it, and then it be totally forgotten about?
<Amaranth> It was not and you admitted it was not
<flip2405> Hobbsee yes i would forget all about it
<Amaranth> You were banned for repeating a message over and over, any personal argument happened with that op after the fact
<Amaranth> By your own admission
<flip2405> Now if you came at me with the knife and stabbed me it maybe a diff story but words dont mean nothing its the actions that cound
<flip2405> count*
<Amaranth> Actions count, you're right
<Amaranth> Proxies to evade bans
<flip2405> Amaranth
<flip2405> see
<Amaranth> That right there is permban
<flip2405> but the ban was not set in place until after the argument
<Amaranth> The rest is just the icing on the cake, so to speak
<flip2405> if it would have been set before the arguement then it would have not been personal cause
<Amaranth> This discussion is going no where
<Amaranth> We're not removing the ban
<flip2405> but seeming it was after the argument that would be personal cause
<flip2405> Amaranth , so you dont beleave no one deserves a secound chance ?
<Amaranth> Not in this case.
<flip2405> Orly soo did you see me send a bot net after you
<Amaranth> If you would have not used proxies and came back in a day or so the ban would have been removed
<Amaranth> But you went the wrong route and proved the ban should stay
<tonyyarusso> flip2405: People _earn_ second chances - they don't just ask for them and get what they want.
<flip2405> Tonyyarusso how shall you expect me to earn it in this situation?
<Amaranth> You lost the chance to earn it when you started evading the ban
<tonyyarusso> Show that you can wait a while without coming in here to whine and without us catching you doing nonsense in other channels.  After that, we'll consider removing a ban, and then watch you carefully for a few days.  But first, you should wait an appropriate timeframe for what you did already.
<flip2405> Dudd
<flip2405> dude
<tonyyarusso> Which is not measured in hours.
 * Hobbsee is still unsure as to how someone who has the clear capacity ot run a botnet, and the intent to do so when his ultimatums are not reached, is welcome on the network.
<flip2405> its been a while
<flip2405> a fucking week
<flip2405> in a half
<flip2405> to be exact
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<flip2405> Check when i used the proxies
<nixternal> yay!
<tonyyarusso> hey nixternal
<Amaranth> flip2405: Please just leave.
<flip2405> Im not done yet
<tonyyarusso> You should be.
<Hobbsee> flip2405: you've now got another week.   If you come back in a week, without DDoSing the network, and w ithout using proxies, or any of that, and are more productive than you have been today, then the people here will revisit your bans.
<flip2405> But i am not.
<Hobbsee> that's your second chance.
<flip2405> nah
<Hobbsee> well, third / fourth / fifth.
<flip2405> i got a better ideal
<Amaranth> Here we go.
 * Hobbsee waits for the botnet.
<nixternal> kjf)*@#)*@
<Amaranth> Thank you nalioth.
<nixternal> wtf is so hard to understand? why can't he grow the fuck up already?
<nixternal> he would have been unbanned long ago if he would act civil and not 10
<bazhang> so my ban-evader ban should stay then? a bit confused at this point (ragsagar)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: because that requires sense, and such.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yes, it's interesting how he goes silent.
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: so is everyone else..
<bazhang> okay thanks tonyyarusso
<nalioth> bazhang: sure, ban everyone
<Amaranth> bazhang: If they can come back in a proper period of time and prove they are should be allowed back in perhaps you can let them
<Amaranth> It's a case by case basis
<nalioth> make sure you get them for too many exclamation points
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I wouldn't worry about a botnet...for fucksake he is to stupid to use a damn proxy w/o getting figured
<nalioth> don't forget the foreign language first times
<nalioth> first timers
<Amaranth> But if they are using proxies and such to evade bans repeatedly and threatening botnets...
<bazhang> nalioth, the guy ban evaded in a single day; should I lift that now? (unban, not ban)
<nixternal> last week he went to proxying but didn't change his nick nor his hostmask, just his domain
<nalioth> bazhang: do as you wish
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I agree, let's just clean the whole ban list.
 * nixternal goes for beer!
<nixternal> ops makes me want to drink :p
 * Amaranth would go for vodka, if there were any around
<bazhang> how did nix-ternal get the pointy clicky factoid?
<Amaranth> My work on compiz show desktop is derailed for the night
<nixternal> !hobbsee
<ubottu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<nixternal> bazhang: ^^ that's how
<tonyyarusso> !tonyyarusso
<ubottu> tonyyarusso is weird.
<nixternal> hahaha
<tonyyarusso> ah, right
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: did she get you too?
<bazhang> :)
<Amaranth> !amaranth
<ubottu> Stabbity stab
<tonyyarusso> not sure
<nixternal> crimsun started the rumor and Hobbsee ran with it, and now I am known for that damn trigger
<tonyyarusso> !-tonyyarusso
<ubottu> tonyyarusso has no aliases - added by elkbuntu on 2008-05-12 17:23:26 - last edited by elkbuntu on 2008-05-12 17:25:10
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<tonyyarusso> aha!
<nixternal> I meet people and they go "oh, you are the pointy clicky vista lover with free money"
<bazhang> visternal ouch
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<Amaranth> nixternal: I could use some free money
<nixternal> me too!
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: go ahead and clear it.  and then step away, and see what happens when the freenoders run #ubuntu.  all 2 of them.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Tempting.
<Amaranth> Really, it is.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: well, why not?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: You first, I'm trying to have Canonical not hate me. ;)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: why would they hate you?  the 2 most active of the council have decided that that's the way they want to run things.
<Amaranth> Although not joining #ubuntu would certainly make my IRC client start faster
<nixternal> Canonical hates everyone!
<tonyyarusso> So that's why ephy is all crashy
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: Use firefox </jedi>
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: now that it doesn't look puke-ugly-different in Gnome, I'm considering it again.
<Amaranth> It's good enough that I switched
<Amaranth> I might check out epiphany in a year when webkit is fully landed
<Amaranth> but as a gecko wrapper it is no longer better than firefox
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: you'd have to get the council changed, before you could get off freenode.
<Amaranth> I wasn't serious about that, really.
<Amaranth> If I thought that was required I'd just resign.
<Myrtti> wth just happened there?
<Myrtti> good morning
<Myrtti> epiphany is lovely
<Hobbsee> morning Myrtti
<jussi01> Good morning all!
<jussi01> seems like you are having fun...
<Hobbsee> fsvo 'fun', sure!
<Madpilot> morning all
<tonyyarusso> hey
<Hobbsee> morning Madpilot
<Myrtti> Madpilot <3
<jussi01> gm Madpilot
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !klipper is the KDE clipboard utility.  It stores clipboard history, and allows you to link clipboard contents to application actions.  Further information is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Klipper
<Myrtti> !klipper
<ubottu> Factoid klipper not found
<Myrtti> objections ^
<Myrtti> ?
<Madpilot> seems sane, insofar as any KDE app is :)
<Myrtti> !klipper is the KDE clipboard utility. It stores clipboard history, and allows you to link clipboard contents to application actions. Further information is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Klipper
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !klipper
<ubottu> klipper is the KDE clipboard utility. It stores clipboard history, and allows you to link clipboard contents to application actions. Further information is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Klipper
<jussi01> !clipper
<ubottu> Factoid clipper not found
<Myrtti> !klipper > calcmandan
<Madpilot> jussi01, you kannot use inkorrekt letters when kalling up KDE applikations.
<Myrtti> :-DDDDD
 * Seeker` sighs
<elky> o.O dubyew tea eff happened here today?
<jussi01> hello elky
<Hobbsee> they went mad, so they got shot?
<elky> Hobbsee, are you sure the mad ones are the ones who suffered here?
<Hobbsee> elky: hmm.  i'm not sure.
<elky> because it looks like alot of favouring a blatent troll over long-time ops
<elky> and since when has DDoSing or threats thereof been welcome here?
<Seeker`> I feel that PriceChild was treated a little unfairly earlier
<Seeker`> I asked him in PM if he was going to deal with flip, and he said not if i was going to first. I pointed out that I couldn't unban people, so he asked me what I would recommend.
<Seeker`> What with all the discussion about treating users fairly recently, I thought it would be best to give him a second chance, and suggested that PriceChild unban him
<Seeker`> which he did
<Seeker`> however, this was before the threats etc.
<Seeker`> at which point I asked nalioth if he was going to do anything about it, and he said no because he had already disconnected
<elky> Seeker`, the problem is not that he was to be unbanned, but rather how he got to put on that behaviour and STILL have someone with alot of control petitioning for his unbanning
<ubottu> adam7 called the ops in #ubuntu (_BBC)
<ubottu> ushimitsudoki called the ops in #ubuntu (_BBC)
<Seeker`> elky: I understand that, but I feel that some people think that PriceChild was acting on his own as a Staffer, which wasn't the case
<elky> Seeker`, it's really hard to tell the difference between acting in the interests of ubuntu channels or freenode. certain people err to the side of freenode which increases the workload of, and plummets the motivation of those who used to be trusted who now are ignored for the sake of stopping a troll from making threats.
<Seeker`> mm
<Seeker`> I just saw it turning into a bit of a "I dont like staff" rant, which I dont think is necessarily fair
<elky> Seeker`, this has happened with nearly every time sink problem troll we've had in the past 4 or so months
<elky> some of us are losing patience and soon these channels will have no old-time ops left.
<elky> except those who are staff. funny that.
<jussi01> This is really sad :/
<elky> jussi01, this is yes. it was also prewarned
<jussi01> Quite apart from what actually happened, it amazes me that a staffer, longtime op AND council memeber gets treated like this...
<elky> jussi01, that is what dissent does.
<jussi01> elky: yeah. BTW, when are we geting a new council member?
<elky> jussi01, only one?
<elky> i have a feeling we need to fill a few spots
<jussi01> ahhh, yeah, i was referring to the fact we have 4 and should be 5
<Seeker`> who is on the council atm?
<jussi01> Lorenzo, elky price and nal
<elky> how long since you've seen the former of those?
<Seeker`> a while
<Seeker`> where did he go?
<jussi01> been a while
<jussi01> Seeker`: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<elky> Seeker`, he's as sick of this crap as the rest of us.
<PriceChild> Just catching up on backlog.
<PriceChild> At the time, I saw 'a' ban on flipster which had lasted a week, consulted with Seeker` who I saw had been involved in the last encounter and was so semi-aware of what was going on, agreed to unban and ask him to play nice. Removed 'one' ban on him.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I am getting utterly fed up of you blaming everything I do that you don't agree with or understand on me being a staffer.
<PriceChild> Reading the backlog it seems there was a hell of a lot more to the situation than I was aware of.
 * jussi01 hugs PriceChild
 * tomaw thought your ban tracker had a 'reason' field
<Seeker`> tomaw: it isn't always used
<jussi01> tomaw: it has a comments field - but the ops are lazy ;)
<tomaw> Maybe the lazy ones should be shot :)
<jussi01> tomaw: however it does also have the log for the time of ban
<PriceChild> Why do you gang up on nalioth, tonyyarusso and Amaranth, *just* because he is a staffer, *just* because he saw what I did? He didn't do anything, nevermind doing anything wrong.
<popey> PriceChild: it helps to perpetuate the argument that you lot should be banned from ubuntu ops
<popey> serves a need IMO
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I believe they were angry with nalioth becuase after you unbnned him, he was either unaware of the unbanning, or unable to get back in to the channel because of another ban. This then caused flip to get angry again, and threaten attacking the network etc.
<Myrtti> cool down everyone
<Myrtti> I'm getting scared with you peeps
<Seeker`> PriceChild: They are angry because nalioth did nothing at the time, and was defending flip today, saying that he should remain unbanned
<tomaw> Surely nalioth was only trying to clean up after PriceChild missed a ban and didn't remove it?
<PriceChild> Yes, I made a mistake. At the time, I just wanted to deal with the guy. I didn't realise there was more to it than a couple of minutes investigation revealed. *My* personal mistake.
<PriceChild> This has *nothing* to do with freenode!!
<Seeker`> tomaw: PriceChild removed the ban, flip then threatened to attack the network (in PM with me), and then disconnected. I pasted the PM in here, and asking nalioth if he would do anything about it. His response was "He's gone"
<tomaw> Yeah, easy enough a mistake to make anyway
<tomaw> Seeker`: hrm, I don't recall seeing that reported to staff
<tomaw> maybe I was asleep
<Seeker`> tomaw: nalioth is staff
<tomaw> It was rather early for me, I probably just missed it :)
<Seeker`> I think the feeling is that even if nalioth did'nt k-line him as staff, he should still have banned him from #ubuntu again as an #ubuntu op
<Seeker`> becuase his behaviour certainly wasn't fitting with someone "we" want in #ubuntu
<tomaw> I only read over logs of here quickly, so correct me where I am wrong: didn't PC remove a week old ban that matched flip, leaving another in place by accident.  then flip joined here to have it removed, nalioth spotted PC removing the bans and that it was a 'resolved' issue and so removed the other relevant bans, but then another op simply put them back.
<tomaw> I didn't actually go back over #ubuntu to check for mode changes so I could well have got the wrong end of the stick completely
<Seeker`> tomaw: flip got banned a week ago, after he was banned he started ban evading
<PriceChild> I didn't even see the other bans, which is why I judged it to be a semi-minor issue that a week ban was ample for.
<tomaw> Yeah, but my understanding from reading scrollback here is that he agreed to play nice
<PriceChild> That is why I left them in place.
<Seeker`> nixternal was going to remove the orginal ban as he thought it was unjust, but he started ban evading before nixternal could remove it, so the ban stood
<Seeker`> he came back a week later, saying "can I be unbanned"
<tomaw> Obviously if he'd not agreed to play nice and was still being a problem then the ban would never have been lifted in the first place
<jrib> there were some misunderstandings, can we come to a consensus now as to whether or not flip should be banned?
<Seeker`> I asked PriceChild in PM if he was going to deal with it, and he asked me what I thought should be done. In light of all the recent dicsussion about users being "mistreated" I thought we should give him a second chance
<Seeker`> I did not realise he was locked out under more than 1 ban. PriceChild removed the ban, but flip either didn't realise or was still caught by another ban
<Seeker`> at which point he got wound up
<Seeker`> I was talking to him in PM, and he threatened, in PM to attack the network
<Seeker`> by this point, PriceChild had left. I pasted the PM into the channel, and asked nalioth if he was going to do something about it. nalioth said no
<tomaw> But by that point he'd already quit?
<Seeker`> yes
<jrib> who originally banned flip?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow
<Seeker`> and the rest of what happened can be seen in the logs from earlier today
<jussi01> tomaw: btw, you should have access to our bt if you care to look
<tomaw> jussi01: sure, where is it?
<Seeker`>  @btlogin
<jussi01> tomaw: do @btlogin
<tomaw> @btlogin
<ubottu> tomaw: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<jussi01> ahh...
<popey> @btlogin
<jussi01> tomaw: you _should_ have access - obviously screwed up there somwhere, but Ill see you are added at somepoint soon
<tomaw> okay :)
<tomaw> On the subject of bots, has anyone tried yours on the testnet?
<Myrtti> mmm pear flavored candy
<tomaw> I don't know which services commands they use and it should all go smoothly, but it's worth checking
<PriceChild> tomaw: I don't think they use services apart from identifying...
<tomaw> Okay :)
<Seeker`> I know LjL tested the floodbots
<PriceChild> tomaw: uses hostmasks and launchpad for authentication... but jussi01 please connect on 9001 to test it ;)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i know you can make your own mistakes.  they don't all have to be staffer ones.
<Hobbsee> you're correct.
<PriceChild> So how was this one 'because I am on staff'?
<Hobbsee> so i won't blame them on staffer issues
<PriceChild> Thankyou.
<Hobbsee> i'll account them as the way you tend to behave now, which has drastically changed since you became a staffer.
<Hobbsee> which, i'm sure, is purely coincidental.
<Hobbsee> not.
 * Hobbsee stabs
<Hobbsee> where is my windows drive?
<bazhang> oy robg
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: that was uncalled for
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: how, exactly?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: are you going ot tell me that his behaviour has not changed?
<Seeker`> because you are pushing a point past being tedious. He unbanned flip because I suggested it, as I was present during the previous incidents. It has absolutely nothing to do with him being staff.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: haven't you figured out that this isn't only about flip yet?  This seems to happen for the great majority of trolls now.
<Hobbsee> anyway, i have nothing else, really, to say on this.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I wasn't aware of the entire history of flipster, I didn't see more than the one ban.
<PriceChild> That is why I poked seeker seen as he was around and seemed to be more aware.
<PriceChild> If I had seen more than the one active ban, I wouldn't have, and would have said no, wait for whoever banned you
<PriceChild> It was a mistake, I didn't research thoroughly.
<PriceChild> This has *nothing* to do with me wanting to "catalyse" more as I am a freenode staffer.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: Attacks on people dont help anyone, and I really dont think it is fair to attack PriceChild based on something that I feel is at least in some way my fault
<PriceChild> Seeker`: isn't your fault.
<PriceChild> I'm sure we can all agree on that :D
<bazhang> is robg a bot?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what?
<PriceChild> Will you accept the above, or still attribute it to a change in behaviour because I am now staff?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: fine.
<Hobbsee> The broader issue of the difference in op behaviours, and why, will presumably wait for another day.
<Hobbsee> which is what I was principally interested in.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: do you mean how different ops react in different situations?
<PriceChild> I thought you'd left all this behind anyhow.
<bazhang> someone care to mediate with robg? he is offering clearly wrong info to new users.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i wish.  unfortunately, one of the guys spammed ubuntu-devel repeatedly, so it was useful to know if he's actually gone away for good, or if more ops are required, because he's coming back.
<PriceChild> When was the last instance of that?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: there just seems to be a massive variance in some of the op stances on what is and is not acceptable.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: which leads to good cop / bad cop situations.
<PriceChild> Myself and freenode/staff were added to the access there after the first occurance to hopefully make response quicker next time.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: that can largely be attributed to human nature
<Myrtti> bazhang: whuzzup
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: i thought there were guidelines?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: as in, "this is how we agree to behave as a group"
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: guidelines are just that, guidelines
<Seeker`> every case is different
<bazhang> Myrtti, the user robg is constantly giving clearly wrong advice to new users
<Seeker`> if you can write guidelines that effectively cover every situation thar will ever come up, the feel free
<PriceChild> bazhang: have you PMd?
<bazhang> PriceChild, I am in a PM with someone needs ubuntu help, as opposed to counciling :)
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: but as far as i am aware, there has to be some form of human judgement in each case
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: i'm sure there is.
<PriceChild> bazhang: suggest someone here starts a PM with robg then?
<bazhang> PriceChild, I asked a bit upthread, sorry that I did not specifically ask for anyone by name :)
 * Seeker` takes a step backwards to volunteer anyone else that wasn't smart enough to do the same
<PriceChild> bazhang: missed it, my mistake :)
<PriceChild> i've got to brb half an hour, someone please see what's up with robg
<bazhang> PriceChild, more likely mine :)
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: heh, smart move.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: well, i'm quite clearly not qualified for this sort of thing
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: why?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: everyone is - as you said it's only up to human judgement now :)
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: so, there is really no wrong.  i think.
<Seeker`> the last person i was involved with was flip, and look where that got us
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: no, that just showed the people who were enlightened, and those who were not.
<Seeker`> elightened in what manner
<Hobbsee> good question.  i was wondering that myself.
 * Seeker` is confuddled now
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bazhang> thanks Myrtti  :)
<Myrtti> hum?
<bazhang> oh he's back at it again.
<bazhang> telling everyone to reinstall.
 * PriceChild looks
 * Amaranth looks around
<Seeker`> o/
<Hobbsee> no  looking.  it's all forbidden.
<bazhang> thanks PriceChild :)
 * Seeker` blindfolds Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ack!
<Gary> how long before smallfoot- is banned?
<Seeker`> Gary: where?
<bazhang> nanoseconds
<Gary> -offtopic and #ubuntu - seems to be mostly okay, but joined with a lot of french
<Seeker`> Gary: You can do something about it, can't you?
<Gary> Seeker`: I have pm'ed the user
<bazhang> Hobbsee, :)
<Seeker`> Ienorand: can we help you?
<bazhang> oh nice PM from smallfoot now
<Ienorand> Hello, I don't seems to be able to join #ubuntu after waiting in [#ubuntu-proxy-users]
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: mibbit
<Gary> obviously my pm failed
<Ienorand> Using mibbit..
<Hobbsee> bazhang: you missed one.  got him there
<bazhang> Hobbsee, I am mediatin' here! :)
<Ienorand> Seeker: Hello?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: good luck with that.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> bazhang: i tend to silence them when they start cursing, and wait for them to calm down.
<Hobbsee> seems to work quicker.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, well it was G-ary's fault :)
<Ienorand> Um, could you help me out?
<Seeker`> Ienorand: I dont know why you can't get in (i dont know anything about mibbit)
<Gary> what was my fault :'(
<Hobbsee> bazhang: the guy is trolling in ##windows too.
<Hobbsee> Gary: it's *all* your fault.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: bazhang: Can you do anytthing for Ienorand ?
<bazhang> Seeker`, should be in proxy-users right?
<Ienorand> As I said, I don't seems to be able to join #ubuntu after waiting in [#ubuntu-proxy-users].
<Seeker`> bazhang: I dont have a clue
 * Hobbsee does it the old manual way
<Hobbsee> hey, where's he gone?
 * Hobbsee sees no quit or part?
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> Ienorand: can you join now?
<Ienorand> I am normally able to join Ubuntu after a while... will try
 * Seeker` wonders if Hobbsee should take the blindfold off :P
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: i thought he started with a lower case L, not an upper case I
<Ienorand> Nah, still not able to join...
<Ienorand> I get that a lot...
<Hobbsee> Ienorand: try now?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: Better fonts ftw
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: these are the liberation ones.  i hate serif fonts.
<Ienorand> rejoining proxy...
 * Seeker` uses Monospace
<Hobbsee> there we go.
<Seeker`> looks like he is in
<Hobbsee> good old manual exceptions...
<Gary> Hobbsee: he has moved to #ubuntu-se now
<Ienorand> Oh, worked now, thanks guys!
<Hobbsee> Ienorand: you're welcome
<Seeker`> Ienorand: anything else we can help you with?
<Gary> Hobbsee: I think he is going to lose his cloak too
<Ienorand> This seems to happen now and then, last time the ops said something about floodboot not having op priviligies being the issue, or something to that matter...
<Hobbsee> Gary: hah, i think he might
<Hobbsee> oh, shoot.
<Seeker`> floodbot2 is opped
<Seeker`> but it isn't in -proxy-users
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: yeah.  i switched them over in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: cool :D
<Hobbsee> Ienorand: thanks - i'm hoping (fingers crossed) it'll work now.
<Seeker`> Ienorand: Is that all?
 * Hobbsee tries with a proxy
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: floodbot just set an exception
<Ienorand> Yea, cheers.
 * Seeker` points Ienorand to the topic of the channel
<Seeker`> -15:33:51- ~s~ mode/#ubuntu [+e mibbitrocks!i=7cbce624@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-dee9015a346a816a] by FloodBot1
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised it doesn't issue a invite
<Ienorand> Ah, you want me to split.
<Hobbsee> so, apart from the invite, it's workign fine
<Seeker`> yeah, it would seem so
<bazhang> smallfoot understands if he tries more cursing and disruption that the next ban will be longer.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Kl4m said: wicd is an unsupported replacement for network-manager. See http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Seeker`> lo LjL
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Not being aware of the details of the situation is a poor excuse, when you failed to do precisely the thing that would have enlightened you to the details - asking the other ops who had placed the bans.  Since past behavior tells us you know better than for that to be an honest mistake, we have to believe there is something else going on.  If it's not due to being staff, what is it?
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: he talked to me. While I may not be an op in #ubuntu, I was present when the bans were set
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: but didn't set all of them.
<Seeker`> no, but I feel able to comment on things, being present (and involved) at the time
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: This is simply yet another in a series of instances where certain people have removed bans without consulting, or even notifying, the placing op.  That is not acceptable, and needs to stop.
<tonyyarusso> It is far from being an isolated incident or specific to this particular user.
<Seeker`> so because I did not set any of the bans (even though I was involved), my opinions are not valid?
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: ^
<Seeker`> if that is the case, there is even less point in me being here than I though
<Seeker`> *thought
<PriceChild> If past behavior tells you I know better, then I would have hoped past behavior would allow you to trust my recollection of events.
 * Seeker` wonders if tonyyarusso is actually going to reply
<Myrtti> hello
<Seeker`> hi
<Myrtti> you all need to sit in the corner and think about what you are saying to each other
<Myrtti> pickering gets us nowhere
<PriceChild> Of course waiting and asking you guys would have given me more details, however when I looked, I made the decision that there wasn't anything important that I was missing... I was wrong.
<Seeker`> meh, i've had enough of this
<Seeker`> seeya
<Myrtti> okies...
<Pici> Can't we all just get along?
<Myrtti> Pici: hug me, I feel lonely
<Pici> Myrtti: *hugs*
<Myrtti> *hugs*
<Myrtti> this channel needs a magical black guinea pig rub
<Myrtti> to make all the evil stuff go away
<Myrtti> *rubrubrub*
<Pici> :D
<Myrtti> *nudgenudgenudge*
<Jack_Sparrow> Pooof
<Myrtti> *rubrub*
<Myrtti> lost a bit there
<Myrtti> *rubrubrub*
<Myrtti> those of you who feel stressed out, I can offer a link to ogg-stream of a) soothing summer rainstorm b) forest pond with frogs
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 26 2008, 19:14:04 - Next meeting: EMEA Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 1 day
<Pici> odd... I could have sworn I added myself to that, but I didn;t/
<nalioth> Some of you guys keep bringing up "catalyzation" as if it's a bad thing
<nalioth> but you may not remember that back in the day, we catalyzed first in #ubuntu
<nalioth> it makes a lot of difference when folks are talked to, and not just kickbanned because you don't want to talk to them
<Myrtti> Pici: we'll end up vouching for each other
<Myrtti> humdidumdidum
<Myrtti> mwahaha
<Myrtti> thankyou verymany
<Myrtti> I feel like such an underachiever when I read the wikipages and launchpad pages of others
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu (asdyute)
<Myrtti> he's a finn
<Myrtti> I'll deal him
<Myrtti> that was easy
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: You opinions are valid, just insufficient.
<Myrtti> /me hugs Seeker`
<tonyyarusso> (I'm in and out today)
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: why are they insufficient?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Because they still don't address the long-standing protocol of people removing their own bans.
<tonyyarusso> Now, if we're going to just go for a free-for-all where such courtesy doesn't exist, fine, but admit it and let people make their decisions about whether to be part of a group that operates like that or not.
<tonyyarusso> Now I must be off to work again.
<Seeker`> Does that mean that if someone sets a ban and then disappears for a week, the ban has to stand until the end of the week?
<juliux> Myrtti, congratulations that your are on your way to an ubuntu member
<Myrtti> well, figured that I might as well be since Mirv is applying too
<juliux> heh
<Myrtti> I didn't dare to apply when I worked for COSS
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why not?
<Myrtti> with Novell and Red Hat as paying members of COSS
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> but apparently being an Ubuntu member is ok in Nomovok since my team boss is also applying :-P
<Myrtti> I would've been probably keelhauled if i had said in public that I hate SuSE
 * Seeker` should apply for membership at some point
<Myrtti> but then again, then I hadn't any experience of SuSE and yast then
<Myrtti> now I have, and I can say I hate SuSE with all my heart
<Seeker`> Myrtti++
<Myrtti> people who pick the packages to suse are total dimbwits with no idea of what is useful
<Myrtti> the worst part is that the people who make the unofficial packages are equally idiotic
<Myrtti> sorry, but I've been banging my head on ffmpeg too many times
<Seeker`> someone I worked with used SuSE
<PriceChild> Myrtti: I'll take ffmpeg, and you can fix my routers
<Seeker`> it was about 10x more difficult to get stuff working on his computer than an all the other computers, which ran ubuntu
<Myrtti> Pici: "NOTE: YOU SHOULD MOVE YOURSELF TO A REGIONAL BOARD'S AGENDA AND REMOVE FROM THIS (DEPRECATED) LIST"
 * PriceChild highfives whoever put that on there, and wonders why nobody did it earlier.
<Myrtti> Pici: you must be impatient with your issue since the Americas' meeting is on Thursday :-P
<Myrtti> oy
<Myrtti> pizza or no pizza
<Seeker`> Myrtti: pizza!
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured.  The program should give controls for each of your soundcards.  KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers.  Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<Myrtti> !kmix
<ubottu> Factoid kmix not found
<Myrtti> objections? ^
<Seeker`> sounds good
<Myrtti> !kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !kmix > calcmandan
<PriceChild> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Seeker`> PriceChild: you lose
<Seeker`> what exactly does !test test?
<PriceChild> Nothing.
<PriceChild> I was just checking for lag.
<jpds>  Seeker` nothing, it's just a factoid which returns: "Failed!"
<PriceChild> Saw it being slow in #ubuntuforums
 * jpds goes to watch Doctor Who, later.
<Amaranth> @now CEST
<ubottu> Amaranth: Error: Unknown timezone: CEST - Full list: http://jussi01.com/web/timezones.html
<Amaranth> @now MESZ
<ubottu> Amaranth: Error: Unknown timezone: MESZ - Full list: http://jussi01.com/web/timezones.html
<FrancisFarme> hello is this site for support?
<FrancisFarme> sorry
<jpds> site?
<Pici> Myrtti: what who where?
<ubottu> fde called the ops in #ubuntu (kibibyte troll - already assisted - bad language)
<ubottu> kibibyte called the ops in #ubuntu (fde moron)
<alan_m> the ubotu factoid website is unavailable now?
<PriceChild> alan_m: ubotu is gone for a while I'm afraid.
<alan_m> yeah, I knew that much, I was just wondering about the factoid website for it, ubottu's factoids seem to be the same so i thought the website could have been kept up.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-27
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: repeat offender?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill remove it in a minute
<ubottu> Agent_bob called the ops in #kubuntu (see about CoffinSaver (spam_bot) please.)
<jrib> Budget_Casket (n=kjkdsajk@203.162.3.156) CoffinSaver n=kjkdsajk@c-24-10-126-24.hsd1.ca.comcast.net)   so far so I banned *!?=kjkdsajk@*
<persia> Good day.  Could someone either bless or replace the bug announce bot that is now in ubuntu-bugs-announce?  mrooney is the wrangler for MikeBotu
<persia> Essentially, I don't want it to die just for being a bot, as it provides a good service, but if the bot is otherwise unfortunate, something else ought do that job.
<Hobbsee> persia: er, what?
<persia> Hobbsee: mrooney put a bug-announce bot in ubuntu-bugs-announce.  Having a bug announce bot is good.  On the other hand, there's typically a no-bots policy.
<Hobbsee> persia: that's fine.
<persia> I just wanted to either get that bot specifically permitted so it didn't run afoul of the no bots policy, or for someone to put an already whitelisted bot there.
<persia> Ah.  Cool.  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> persia: well, prior to this, i doubt many people knew about it :)
<Hobbsee> persia: the standard stuff about keeping it silent where it's not supposed to be, etc, apply
<persia> It just started up about three hours ago.
<Hobbsee> oh :)
<Hobbsee> persia: it shoudln't be a problem
<persia> Hobbsee: Thanks for the confirmation.  Just wanted to make sure.
<Hobbsee> persia: OTOH, i'm not actually on the team anymore
<persia> Hobbsee: That's OK.  You've probably extracted sufficient detail from my that if anyone else has an opinion, it can be resolved with mrooney in a collaborative manner.
<nickrud> Hobbsee I don't think you'll be allowed to do that, by the way ;)
<Hobbsee> nickrud: why?
<nickrud> someone has to agitate for improvements. I don't think you should give up this easily (or, from my perspective, seems easily)
<persia> nickrud: One doesn't have to hold a role to comment.  Frequently, it's easier to comment when one doesn't have a role.
 * persia runs away, suddenly reminded as to the name of the channel
<nickrud> persia very true, I've been vocal for years. Only got sucked into this recently myself
<Hobbsee> nickrud: yeah, i can see hwo it might be seen as giving up
<Hobbsee> nickrud: hopefully it'll be for the greater good, though
<nickrud> Hobbsee if it's ok with you, I'll think of it as a sabbatical
<bazhang> ban evasion number 3 from ragasagar
<bazhang> err ragsagar
<bazhang> 3rd ban evasion sufficient reason to ban again?
<bazhang> ragsagar (n=ragsagar@59.93.27.197) has joined #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords.  KWallet Manager serves a number of functions. Firstly it allows you to see if any wallets are open, which wallets those are, and which applications are using each wallet. You can disconnect an application's access to a wallet from within the KWallet Manager.  For more information, visit https://help.ubuntu.com/co
<bazhang> okay..absent any guidance on this issue, will ban for 3rd ban evasion.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: er, how is it ban evasion, if he's not banned in teh first place?
<bazhang> Hobbsee, were the bantracker bans cleared?
<bazhang> the same user using different IPs is not considered ban evasion? Am I getting this mixed up?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: no, it is considered ban evasion
 * Hobbsee would have considered the first evasion ban evasion, too
<Hobbsee> hadn't realised it was on different IP's
<bazhang> Hobbsee, well he is banned for that name (ragsagar), also kracker, and now ragsagar again
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<bazhang> "mediation" was a series of expletives quite a long while ago (more than two weeks iirc)
<Hobbsee> yeha, go ahead.  that's pretty clear evasion
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> gotta love people like tat
<bazhang> then as 'kracker' he was laying the f-bomb on trit-ium and myself after repeated warnings to watch the language (apart from the whole ban evasion issue)
<Hobbsee> tasty.
<Hobbsee> why are you even in negotiations with this guy, again?
<bazhang> Hobbsee, difficult to see how mediation will help at this point
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<Hobbsee> honestly, i'd leave it for a couple mroe weeks, and see if the guy comes back sane.
<Hobbsee> no need to take excessive abuse
<bazhang> at least he is not quoting the bible or siccing botnets on the network, so there is that.
<Hobbsee> heh
<bazhang> hi Jordan_U :)
<Jordan_U> bazhang, hi
<bazhang> disinformation express rides again
<Myrtti> örg
<bazhang> robg
<Myrtti> good morning
<Myrtti> !kwallet
<ubottu> Factoid kwallet not found
<Myrtti> objections? ^
<Myrtti> oh, too long
<Myrtti> bazhang: I see what you mean
<bazhang> Myrtti, :)
<bazhang> <robg_> Shadow420: I do not have the impression that software is able to destroy hardware
<tonyyarusso> oh, it is.
<jussi01> Morning all
<Hobbsee> evening
<Hobbsee> my car doesn't start.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: doh! what kind of car?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: 2005 toyota yaris.  looks like a battery issue.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ouch. that sucks. did you leave the lights on?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> at least, i don't think so
<ikonia> Hobbsee: not even the internal light
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i don't *think* so.
<Hobbsee> the doors usually shut properly
<ikonia> I've turned the light on to check something and forgot tot turn it off, so it stayed on with the door shut, killed my battery
<ikonia> could just be a faulty battery too
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Can't be push / jump started ?
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: i just called the roadside assistance, so they'll come out and fix it.
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: i really don't want it to die again, where there will be no one around, at work, coming hom eagain
<jussi01> RACV - Where you are a member, not a number... call up, first thig they ask, could I have your membership number please?
<ikonia> eyeball on blessed_guess: pining the #ubuntu channel
<Hobbsee> jussi01: hehe, yeah, ours does that too.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: :D
<Hobbsee> jussi01: actually, they asked me for rego number and name, whcih is probably quicker.
<Hobbsee> they usually ask for membership number
<jussi01> true, but its kinda dfunny
<Myrtti> does anyone remember from Ubuntu planet, there's been these meme things with people listing the apps they've got open
<Myrtti> many are running gnome-terminal and there's been an upcoming trend to use Terminator, but what was the another "newish" term app that people have been using?
<Myrtti> I'm getting frustrated with xfce4-terminal and screen co-operation
<ikonia> eterm ?
 * jussi01 huggles yakuake
<Myrtti> perhaps it was tilda
<Myrtti> which tries the same as yakuake
 * jussi01 wishes tere was a planet.ubuntu.com archive
<Myrtti> I ♥ rssowl
<Myrtti> grrhhh
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> better
<Myrtti> now the question is "what about urls"
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<ubottu> In ubottu, Agent_bob said: whoa is my owner is a weney, but folds around here like him anyway :)))
<Myrtti> woo, headache
<elky> hmm, where do i know the nick 'agent_bob' from?
<bazhang> caveat emptor
<elky> o.O
<bazhang> ragsagar again?
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> this is 4th ban evasion in two days
<PriceChild> Why is he evading?
<bazhang> rhetorically speaking?
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<elky> i assume the same reason any twit evades
<PriceChild> bazhang: was it just stupid advice giving and general annoyingness the first time?
<bazhang> PriceChild, if the bar were only set that low.
<bazhang> first ban was : during mute/mediation he switched nicks and re-entered channel
<bazhang> second ban was as ban evasion ragsagar
<PriceChild> what was he muted for?
<bazhang> third was kracker laying f-bombs on trit-ium and myself after repeated warnings (apart from ban evasion)
<bazhang> fourth-->well if ban evasion is okey-dokey then there will be no fourth ban
<elky> ban evasion is supposed to be a network no-no afaik
<jussi01> elky: agent_bob is intelikey
<jussi01> can be a little annoying, but generally a good helper
<elky> oh.
<bazhang> well, at this point he shall remain unbanned for this fourth offense-->not really sure about policy in this regard anymore.
<elky> oh lovely. user 'knoppix' in #ubuntu is arbitrarily messaging people...
<elky> oh, why the heck am i opped up in there?
<Pici> better than arbitrarily massaging people.
<elky> Pici, intent still unknown.
<Hobbsee> elky: nothing you can really do about it, unfortunately
<elky> Hobbsee, plenty i *can* do about it...
<Hobbsee> elky: not long term, though.
 * PriceChild hopes that wasn't another dig at freenode
<Hobbsee> well
<elky> Hobbsee, not within certain rulesets either.
<Hobbsee> elky: *grin*
<elky> PriceChild, well... freenode does share some of the rules, but no.
<bazhang> the reason for ragsagar's initial mute was abusiveness towards others and continued after warnings to the best of my and the logs recollections.
 * elky rather wonders why some high-profile project names are registrable though... we'd at least be able to comment on the user 'debian' that harrasses #freenode without insulting a major upstream
<Pici> seveas owns ubuntu iirc.
<Pici> er, the nick rather.
<elky> Pici, yep. but for the same reasons that it shouldnt be registrable
<elky> anyway, i need an early night... if half an hour earlier than usual is considered an 'early night'
<Pici> Goodnight then ;)
<bazhang> if aggression towards others is not a acceptable rationale for a simple mute, then the channel will soon be unusable.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: which makes it very important that people are actually behaving in similar ways, yes.  Good luck in judging what might be right or wrong, when that isn't happening.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: i would assume that the general view is that it's not acceptable.
<bazhang> okay Hobbsee thanks.
<Hobbsee> np
<Myrtti> Pici: I was just wondering why you're applying for membership in EMEA meeting... that's all.
<Pici> Myrtti: The time works out better for me.
<Myrtti> okies
<Pici> I was 'huh?'ing about the remark of not applying on some depreciated page anyway.
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> your name is still there
<Myrtti> or was yesterday
<Pici> Where?
<Pici> Or, rather, which was the depreciated page?
<bazhang> ubuntu membership based on coding/maintaining packages or other
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Pici> !membershio
<ubottu> Factoid membershio not found
<Pici> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Pici> bazhang: Based on all sorts of things
<bazhang> right.
<Pici> bazhang: Mostly IRC support for me ;)
<bazhang> Pici, :) thanks-->then you are a shoo-in
<Myrtti> Pici: ^
<Pici> A few weeks ago, someone was remarking about the cloaks in here and was surprised that I wasn't a member already.
<bazhang> entirely understandable.
<Myrtti> cloaking device ENGAGE!
 * Pici is a bit ashamed that he knows that the federation doesnt allow cloaking devices
<Myrtti> did you take your name off already?
<Pici> Huh?
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Pici> Myrtti: Oh, no, I forgot.  /me removes
<ikonia> Pici: it was part of the kidimere accord that the federation would not research cloaking technology, this treaty was endagered by Admiral Eric Pressman by using experimental phased cloaking technology on the US Pegasus
<ikonia> Pici: now tell me your ashamed ;)
<ikonia> ahhh the treaty of algeron, not the kidimer accord
<Pici> ikonia: Impressive, ;)
<ikonia> I cannot be beat
<Myrtti> I want my head to be shot off
<Myrtti> why do I get these headaches at the most inconvenient times
<PriceChild> bazhang: I wasn't questioning you earlier, just interested in the background.
<Pici> Is there a convenient time for a headache?
<bazhang> PriceChild, good to keep me on my toes :)
<Myrtti> Pici: when you don't have anything urgent to do and can just mellow in bed
<Myrtti> that's why drinking is often timed to the weekends
<Myrtti> because then you can mellow in bed for saturday
<Myrtti> or sunday
<Myrtti> head feels like exploding soon
<Myrtti> better take that headache pill
<jrib> why do people drink?  I don't enjoy it at all
<Myrtti> if this headache doesn't go away soon, it'll go even worse to a point where I'm vomiting
<bazhang> root beer helps an upset tummy
<Pici> Sounds pretty horrible, I'm glad I don't suffer from migranes.
<Pici> bazhang: flat ginger ale too
<bazhang> good to know, thanks!
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 27 2008, 16:48:25 - Next meeting: EMEA Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 6 hours 11 minutes
<Myrtti> goarh
<Myrtti> that late
<Pici> Its only at 4pm here
<Myrtti> well atleast I'll have time to try to get this thunderstorm from my head
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> and the medicine seems to be working somewhat
<Myrtti> this is why I love ketoprofein
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (iou)
<Mez> Is is worth doing soemthing similar to proxy users for ipv6 users?#
<Myrtti> fun
<bazhang> ooh the bible guy
<Amaranth> PriceChild: The only reason for removing that ban is if you klined him.
<PriceChild> Mez: why?
<Pici> Mez: How would that be beneficial?
<PriceChild> Amaranth: see a few lines above
<Mez> For the fact that the only iPv6 users we have atm are trouble makers-  and it'd get rid of quite a few from the get-go ?
<bazhang> better tell everyone to fold up shop; this guy means business.
<Myrtti> there, headache gone ♥ well almost
<PriceChild> Amaranth: see it?
<Myrtti> I think I can go get some minced meat if I'm careful and wear sunglasses
<Myrtti> and a cap.
<Amaranth> PriceChild: That's a bit harsh, no?
<Pici> Amaranth: This is a repeat offender
<Amaranth> Of course I have no idea how IPv6 addresses are allocated....
<Amaranth> But you seem to have blocked a large group
<PriceChild> Amaranth: ipv6 is designed so that end users get /64 or /48... i forget how much... this guy will just come back near immediately
<Pici> Mez: I see at least two ipv6 people in #ubuntu and I'm still scrolling
<PriceChild> Amaranth: I'm unsure how much of that address is his, but i'm reasonably confident it won't get a false positive before he changes and returns
<bazhang> ragsagar is back
<Pici> Also, its a person, not a bot. Someone who could probably follow directions if we set up a lobby channel.
<PriceChild> Last time it took him around a day to return to devel iirc
<bazhang> even ipv4 (in the case of ragsagar) is easily gotten around
<bazhang> well he is only on his 4th ban evasion, and the bible guy is at eight..
<PriceChild> remember with evaders, klines etc. are as effective as bans
<Pici> bazhang: I dont think a k-line is flexable enough for this sort of thing.  Probably the same issues as the ban masks
<PriceChild> yep
<bazhang> just ban ragsagar again then?
<PriceChild> have a chat first
<bazhang> last time I chatted was a string of invectives then a ban evasion during the 'chat'
<PriceChild> hehe
<bazhang> not so sure he got the message..
<bazhang> iop bible guy
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (iop)
<bazhang> beat you ubottu
<bazhang> iop has quit (K-lined) yay!
<Pici> bazhang: why not just mute/ban him yourself?
<bazhang> Pici, too slow; you already had him
<Pici> bazhang: But you announced it in here.. ?
<bazhang> I was /cs kb io<tab> and he was gone
<Pici> ah
<bazhang> thought the name was not sufficient iirc
<rrr> Joshua 16
<rrr> Allotment for Ephraim and Manasseh
<rrr>  1 The allotment for Joseph began at the Jordan of Jericho, [a] east of the waters of Jerich, and went up from there through the desert into the hill country of Bethel. 2 It went on from Bethel (that is, Luz), [b] crossed over to the territory of the Arkites in Ataroth, 3 descended westward to the territory of the Japhletites as far as the region of Lower Beth HHoron and on to Gezer, ending at the sea.  4 So Manasseh and Ephraim, the desc
<rrr>  5 This was the territory of Ephraim, clan by clan:
<rrr>        The boundary of their inheritance went from Ataroth Addar in the east to Upper Beth Horon 6 and continued to the sea. From Micmethath on the north it curved eastward to Taanath Shiloh, passing by it to Janoah on the east. 7 Then it went down from Janoah to Ataroth and Naarah, touched Jericho and came out at the Jordan. 8 From Tappuah the border went west to the Kanah Ravine and ended at the sea. This was the inheritance of the trib
<rrr>  10 They did not dislodge the Canaanites living in Gezer; to this day the Canaanites live among the people of Ephraim but are required to do forced labor
<rrr> Joshua 16
<rrr> Allotment for Ephraim and Manasseh
 * PriceChild wonders why chanserv deopped him
<rtyui> Joshua 19
<rtyui> Allotment for Simeon
<rtyui>  1 The second lot came out for the tribe of Simeon, clan by clan. Their inheritance lay within the territory of Judah. 2 It included:
<rtyui>        Beersheba (or Sheba), [a] Moladah, 3 Hazar Shual, Balah, Ezem, 4 Eltolad, Bethul, Hormah, 5 Ziklag, Beth Marcaboth, Hazar Susah, 6 Beth Lebaoth and Sharuhen.thirteen towns and their villages;
<rtyui>  7 Ain, Rimmon, Ether and Ashan.four towns and their villages- 8 and all the villages around these towns as far as Baalath Beer (Ramah in the Negev).
<rtyui>       This was the inheritance of the tribe of the Simeonites, clan by clan. 9 The inheritance of the Simeonites was taken from the share of Judah, because Judah's portion was more than they needed. So the Simeonites received their inheritance within the territory of Judah.
<rtyui> Allotment for Zebulun
<rtyui>  10 The third lot came up for Zebulun, clan by clan:
<Hobbsee> PriceChild:
<Hobbsee> rtyui: dude, go away.
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> poor ryan
<tomaw> He really likes you
<Hobbsee> apparently so
<Hobbsee> tomaw: can't you just stop the entire subnet connecting?
<PriceChild> Sorry about that ryanakca.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: that changes too
 * Hobbsee forwards the subnet to here, for a start
<PriceChild> I think the 2001:470 has stayed the same, but can't be sure
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: looks like they've all been from 2001:470:1f14:e8:ac3f:43ea:a32e: coming in here
<PriceChild> I was referring to past activity in -devel also
 * PriceChild reminds himself about what his triggers do.
<Hobbsee> darn.
 * Hobbsee wonders just how many people are on that subnet.
 * PriceChild wonders what exactly was klined.
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: save yourself from the pain and don't wonder ;-)
<Myrtti> tilda is nice for everything else but irssi... *sigh*
<Seeker`> Myrtti: terminator is better :P
<bazhang> where is hurricane electric anyways?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: dallas, why?
<Seeker`> bazhang: "whois he.net"
<bazhang> Hobbsee, Seeker` thanks
<Hobbsee> looking at it, it appears to be in multiple places.
<bazhang> just trying to figure out the real motivation behind this crankcase
<Hobbsee> many companies, and individuals, would be leasing stuff out of that DC
<Hobbsee> bazhang: er, you do realise that HE has a free, ipv6 tunnel, don't you?
<Hobbsee> # Ability to get your own /48 prefix once your tunnel is up
<Hobbsee> so, presumably these are different tunnels
<bazhang> Hobbsee, he?
<Hobbsee> so you're only going to be able to block the /48's individually
<Hobbsee> bazhang: hurricane electric.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, sorry my mistake :)
<bazhang> so could, be a 'she' :)
<hellboy> Joshua 21
<hellboy> Towns for the Levites
<hellboy>  1 Now the family heads of the Levites approached Eleazar the priest, Joshua son of Nun, and th heads of the other tribal families of Israel 2 at Shiloh in Canaan and said to them, "The LORD commanded through Moses that you give us towns to live in, with pasturelands for our livestock." 3 So, as the LORD had commanded, the Israelites gave the Levites the following towns and  pasturelands out of their own inheritance:  4 The first
<Hobbsee> tomaw: and again.
<Hobbsee> tomaw: can you ban that /48?
<Hobbsee> that might stop the trouble today
<Hobbsee> (as it seems that my forward worked?)
<bazhang> it does indeed :)
<bazhang> frankly that guy is freaking me out a bit.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: why?  he's a freaking nutcase, plain and simple.
<soundray> Please have an eye on boselect in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> tomaw: and again.
<Hobbsee> tomaw: you need more efficient klines.
<stdin> soundray: they already left
<Myrtti> Seeker`: in theory yes. I've been unable to input such rare characters as @, ä, ö and å in it, though.
<Hobbsee> got him.
<Myrtti> woo, now å äö works, but not @
<Seeker`> Myrtti: The channel is #terminator if you want to report bugs, or launchpad *hinthint*
<Hobbsee> ytrewq: fail.
<Hobbsee> ytrewq: i win, you lose.  please go away and die.
<Hobbsee> then we'll see how you get dealt with.
 * Hobbsee is amused.
<Hobbsee> he still hasn't realised.
<Hobbsee> tomaw: so, er...
<Hobbsee> tomaw: can i ask a question?
 * Hobbsee muhahahahahaha
 * Hobbsee wins.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: is he muted in here?
<nalioth> Seeker`: backscroll
<stdin> Seeker`: [16:25]* Hobbsee sets ban on %*!*@2001:470:1f14:e8:ac3f:43ea:a32e:*
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: yup
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: forwarded from #ubuntu to here, and muted in here.
<Seeker`> cool
<Hobbsee> nalioth: woudl it be wrong to save you guys some work, and forward him to an autokline channel?
<PriceChild> If they exist it would most definitely be wrong for you to do that Hobbsee.
<tomaw> Hobbsee: sure, you can ask
<ppw> haha
<ppw> ha
<Seeker`> hi ppw
<ppw> I win
<Hobbsee> sodding git.
<Hobbsee> kline away...
<Seeker`> he wins, for small values of win
<stdin> try %*!*@2001:470:1f14:e8:ac3f:*
<Myrtti> hmmm?
<Hobbsee> so nwo i've got both of them.
<stdin> that's not right ^
<Seeker`> nalioth: is that ban right?
<Myrtti> nope
<nalioth> it is stupd irssi
<Seeker`> yay for Myrtti
<nalioth> this is what i was trying to do: /mode #ubuntu-ops +b %2001:470:1f14:e8::/64
<Myrtti> copypaste always works
<nalioth> irssi fails
<tomaw> err
<Myrtti> nalioth: banning - you're doing it wrong
<Myrtti> /mode +b %*!*@2001:470:1f14:e8:ac3f:*
 * nalioth sees it just happned again
<nalioth> Myrtti: cut it off at the e8, please
<Myrtti> cheat.
<Seeker`> is :470: equal to :0470: or :4700:
<stdin> 0470
<PriceChild> i 'think' the first... but would have to check to be sure
<stdin> trailing digits make a difference, leading ones do not
 * PriceChild wishes he had an ipv6 address somewhere to have a play
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: those tunnels are free...
<PriceChild> Maybe its my lucky day then!
<stdin> you can use a IPv6 tunnel from a "broker"
<bazhang> uhoh
 * Hobbsee sighs
<PriceChild> be back in a little
 * Hobbsee attempts to phrase, without mentioning the word "nutcase"
<Seeker`> what exactly do the tunnels do? just route your stuff through their connection so you end up with an ipv6 address?
<Hobbsee> iirc, yes
<stdin> basically send IPv6 packets over IPv4 infrastructure
<Hobbsee> bazhang: ragsagar looks back, too
<bazhang> Hobbsee, causing probs again? let me go look
<Hobbsee> bazhang: just saw the nickchange.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, he is on triple super-secret probation
<Hobbsee> ah right
<bazhang> if he causes no more probs, then may as well ignore him
<Hobbsee> (wow, there are a lot there0
<Seeker`> lo christel
 * Hobbsee notes the silence.
 * Hobbsee was succesful, apparently.
 * Hobbsee crosses fingers
<christel> hi hi Seeker` :)
<christel> (sorry, just rejoining channels after a dc a few days ago, bit slow to respond!) :)
<nalioth> yep, christel, when you hang out in hundreds of channels, it takes a while to rejoin them after a client whoopsee  :|
 * Seeker` wonders how many channels christel is in
<christel> nalioth: painfully so!
<christel> Seeker`: around a 100 on freenode at any given time (i usually drop a few whenever ive been reconnected) and i guess about 50 across the other networks im on :)
 * Seeker` has enough trouble keeping up with 20 or so
<Seeker`> mainly because it seems to be a pain to switch to channels > 20 in irssi
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> you don't have the correct bindings then
 * PriceChild resists a bindings joke
<Myrtti> http://koti.phnet.fi/~laxstrom/page/eng/irssi
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
<Mez> PriceChild, hehe - but - it's soooo hard to resist
<Myrtti> that'll get you to 99
<Mez> Myrtti, not enough for me ;)
<Myrtti> well I think binding windows up to 999 might not be problematic either
<Myrtti> AND YOU ALL SHOULD GET TREATMENT FOR IRC ADDICTION
<Myrtti> /me spanks everyone with over 20 channels in irc
<PriceChild> ow
<bazhang> I have trouble with three
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> lol
<PriceChild> The key to having lots of channels, is to realise you needn't stay up to date with all of them.
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> also trackbar
<Hobbsee> very much so
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I find this easier: http://pthree.org/2007/07/18/irssi-windows-1-throuh-80/
 * jussi01 finds quassel easier :D
<jussi01> graphic clients ftw :D
<Myrtti> eyahgh
<jussi01> hehe
<Seeker`> jussi01: eww
<Myrtti> Seeker`: that's awful
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what is?
<Myrtti> those keybinds
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> I think Nahlu's keybindings are more logical and easier to learn, but YMMV
<Myrtti> whee the headache is coming back
<Randall> Hey guys
<Randall> Sorry for the endless pasting
<Randall> I talked to Hobbsee and worked things out
<ffm> Hey, do any of you know the sabdfl's email address? I was going to ask if he would release http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/ubuntu-release-cycle.png under a free licence for use on wikipedia.
<PriceChild> ffm: i think its his first name at ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> ffm: whatever his launchpad nick is, at ubuntu dot com
<Mez> PriceChild, that and many many more ;)
<PriceChild> ffm: he's also online on irc ;)
<mneptok> ffm: or i'm happy to forward the request
<mneptok> choose your poison
<tonyyarusso> pretty sure sabdfl @ u.c also works
<tonyyarusso> mneptok will deliver the message via charades of inappropriate book titles, where the third letters of each spells your question.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I thought he did "adult" movies?
<mneptok> *way* too much effort. more like a dirty cocktail napkin with the request written in BBQ sauce.
<Mez> mneptok, isn't that the internals of rt/
<Mez> s/\//\?/
<Seeker`> maybe mneptok should present the quetion in the form of alternative dance
<Seeker`> or a song in the key of S
<ffm> mneptok: http://pastebin.ca/1031152
<Jack_Sparrow> Are any of you following robg on Ubuntu
<ffm> Or should I email him myself?
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: we've been looking after him the last two days
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh my...
<Jack_Sparrow> ok.. so it isnt just me
<Mez> <anirudh0> robg_: i must correct my earlier statement..you are very sleepy or a little high :) <-- poked them about that line too
<Myrtti> bazhang knows more
<Mez> ffm - your request for that image should go through Gerry Carr. not Mark Shuttleworth
<ffm> Mez: Who's that?
<Seeker`> Randall: how can we help you?
<Mez> the person who made the image
<mneptok> ffm: have you e-mailed him? if not, i will. if you have, i'll save bandwidth.
<Myrtti> Seeker`: mmpphhhhgghhnnnhgggg
<ffm> mneptok: Nevermind, I'll email Carr.
<Myrtti> Seeker`: do you see the sock?
<mneptok> ffm: i'm in /query with Gerry now.
<Mez> mneptok, surely it's internal bandwidth ?
<mneptok> :)
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<ffm> mneptok: ok, that will work.
<Myrtti> Seeker`: /bans
<Myrtti> mmm candy
<jussi01> hrm... are there any wordress experts here?
<Pici> I've installed wordpress a few times
<jussi01> Pici: see -offtopic
<Pici> I am ;)
<jussi01> :)
<jpds> nixternal: reboot?
<nixternal> jpds: updated kernel
<jpds> OK.
<Seeker`> may want to keep an eye on thomas_ in #u. Keeps on speaking french, and doesn't actually appear to want support
<Seeker`> or to offer it
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (thomas_)
<jpds> on it
<jpds> soundray: I'm watching him
<soundray> jpds: aren't two three-star swearwords enough? He clearly isn't there for any kind of constructive purpose
<jpds> soundray: one more change and then, err, *BOOM*
<PriceChild> He's playing dumb in PM.
<jpds> PriceChild: yep, same here
<Seeker`> CN is being quite persistant
<PriceChild> Claiming not to understand, but understanding enough to understand me when I ask what he doesn't understand.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: CN?
<Seeker`> user in #u
<Seeker`> keeps on speaking chinese
<PriceChild> do a temporary ban forward on cn if need be
<PriceChild> use kick, not remove though
<PriceChild> ah, disappeared
<jpds> PriceChild: damn, auto_bleh has no banforward
<jpds> (with kick, just reveom)
<Myrtti> might have a troll in #u
<Seeker`> Myrtti: Just one?
<Myrtti> one really prominent one
<Myrtti> great, now he's in -offtopic
<jussi01> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> jussi01: pong
<ffm> Is the current and prior launchpad logos free?
<ffm> (as in commons-free)
<PriceChild> ffm: #launchpad?
<PriceChild> seisen is asking me about getting his ubuntu/member cloak back.
<PriceChild> nalioth: elky LjL ^
<nalioth> is he active in Ubuntu stuff?
<PriceChild> I think he's still active on the forums and things, he asked me from the #ubuntuforums-beginners team channel
<Myrtti> oh, lol, robg_ from aol
<Myrtti> that figures it *all*
<PriceChild> Well that was reasonably easy to get irssi and an ipv6 tunnel working
 * PriceChild has a quick play
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> 15 minutes before the meeting starts
<Seeker`> :O
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 27 2008, 22:49:17 - Next meeting: EMEA Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 10 minutes
<Myrtti> fortunately I'm probably the last one on the list
<Pici> Blah.
<Pici> Of course today had to be the day where some crisis came up 5 minutes before I was going to leave.
<Myrtti> of course
<Pici> huh, seveas is in #ubuntu-meeting?
<Seeker`> it would seem so
<jpds> Pici: yeah, he's in the council
<Pici> jpds: buh?
<Seeker`> the membership EMEA council
<jpds> Pici: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-membership-board-emea
<Pici> jpds: I knew Pricey was... honestly never noticed Seveas's name there.
 * Pici is on todays EMEA list
 * PriceChild tries to organise his mind into words, and fails.
 * jpds takes a good look at the list and thinks "Damn, loads of people to support"
<Pici> PriceChild: I think you did fine
<Pici> jpds: argh, I just figured out who you are. STOP CHANGING YOUR NAME
<Seeker`> what was jpds' old nick?
<jpds> Seeker`: /whois
<Pici> jpatrick, jdavies....
<jussi01> +1 Pici
<Pici> jjacobjinglewhateverthatthisis
<jpds> ikonia: you there right?
<jrib> !no, w32codecs is <alias> medibuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<Myrtti> !w64codecs
<ubottu> Factoid w64codecs not found
<jpds> PriceChild: my support don't count? :(
<Seeker`> how do you do channel specific factoids?
<PriceChild> jpds: nope :P
<PriceChild> hehe yes sorry
<jpds> Seeker`: !fact-#channel
<Myrtti> I'm getting nervous, the other guys are so good.
<jussi01> Seeker`: !factoid-#channel
<Pici> Myrtti:  I'm still trying to put together my intro
<jussi01> jpds: you are always too quick for me...
<Pici> I keep writing stuff and then deleting it
<jpds> jussi01: spooky heh
<jussi01> Pici: Myrtti take a chill pill :D
<Myrtti> Pici: oh shush
<jussi01> jpds: not really - you type faster than me..
<Pici> Myrtti: you shush
<Myrtti> my wikipage is puny
<jpds> Myrtti: it's in quantity, it's quality! :D
<jussi01> Myrtti: but you have cheerers also
<Myrtti> yeah. My boss, who just got approved himself :-D
<Myrtti> though, I must admit, I cheered him :-D
<Myrtti> (and now Tm_T has a permission to kick me in the leg for doing it)
<jrib> Myrtti, Pici: wow, you guys are all the way at the bottom of the list...
<Pici> jrib: Thats because I moved myself from the Americas list to this list a bit late.
<Pici> Rather, I removed myself from the americas list and forgot to add myself here.
<jrib> ah
<Pici> jrib: (I dont know what Myrtti's excuse is)
 * Pici runs
<Myrtti> I've been dillydallying with the idea for years, but didn't have the guts to apply until Mirv did. I had a lowsy weekend so I did the application last night.
<Pici> Better excuse than mine ;)
<elky> nalioth, PriceChild: afaik he's the guy who got uncloaked when he told people in ##windows something rather foolish
<Seeker`> elky: wow, laggy conversation
<elky> Seeker`, it's 7am. onlu just got up and read scrollback
<Seeker`> elky: fair enough :)
<elky> now, i ought to get dressed and go to work
<elky> bye
<Myrtti> ta-tah
<Pici> bye again!
<Myrtti> re #ubuntu-meeting I guess the Finnish loco has been around too long for that to be valid  :-P
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I suspect you wont get approved today
<Myrtti> yeah, me too
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> I was already taking my application back at one point, though, anyway
<Myrtti> better this way, I'll have more time to work on my weak points
<Myrtti> nitey folks.
<Pici> byas Myrtti
<Seeker`> o/
<PriceChild> How odd, someone requesting a password reset on youtube for me..
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Thats Bad ™
<ubottu> virogenesis called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<Seeker`> someone look at / possibly keep an eye on moose_ in #u
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-28
<mneptok> hey yeah! i'm your superbeast!
<Seeker`> can I just say...wtf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, just not in the main channel
<mneptok> women want me. men want to *be* me.
 * mneptok giggles his way into the sunset
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: what is he on?
<Jack_Sparrow> No Idea, just hope he shares it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> ugh
<Seeker`> fde: how can we help you?
<fde> Hello, is Floodbot3 acting normally? I'm not sure why those 20 or so people were banned? Usually it unbans almost immediately?
<Pici> fde: It bans because they are bugged by the dcc exploit
<Seeker`> fde: They were banned because they were affected by the exploit in the channel
<Pici> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Seeker`> They have been forwarded to another channel with instructions on how to fix it
<fde> I was dcc'd also, but not banned?
<Seeker`> they will be let back in once then have fixed their connections
<Pici> fde: your router isnt affected by the bug
<Pici> or you're on port 8001
<fde> What does the exploit do?
<Pici> disconnect you
<Seeker`> Some routers drop connectinos if they get certain DCC strings on port 6667
<Seeker`> its a firmware bug
<fde> Ahh... I was affected by that a long time ago, but I updated my firmware. Thank you for the explanation... I take it they'll be unbanned automatically?
<Seeker`> yes
<Pici> We have bots that do it.
<fde> (a few are quite helpful, especially SeaPhor
<fde> Ok, have a great day  :)
<nalioth> oops
<Seeker`> ?
<nalioth> the kline will find you
<nalioth> no matter how often you change your nick
<Seeker`> anyone I would know of?
<nalioth> the subject of the previous conversation
<nalioth> he who excited the bots, n'est pas?
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<bazhang> mr. botnet or mr. bible
<Seeker`> the exploit person
<nalioth> bazhang: FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> mr. botnet then
<nalioth> scroll up for the chorus
<nalioth> botnet?
<nalioth> am i missing something?
<bazhang> flip
<nalioth> bazhang: scroll backto 35 past the previous hour and read the subsequent chat
<Seeker`> bazhang: There was someone that issued a bad DCC in #ubuntu. Someone then came in an started asking qs about it
<bazhang> ah thanks nalioth Seeker`
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> flip back?
<Seeker`> Is it flip?
<Jack_Sparrow> Have you guys seen World of Padman.. It is too cute... and freeware
<bazhang> considering SPAM's part message, odds are it is flip
<nalioth> why do you all have flip on the brain?
 * Seeker` doesn't
<bazhang> occams razor
<nalioth> "Client quit" ?
<nalioth> yes, that SURELY points to flip
<bazhang> #ubuntu support sucks!<---that one
<Seeker`> bazhang: there are plenty of trolls that hate ubuntu
<nalioth> quite.
<Seeker`> flip is one of the latest in a  long line of many, and certainly wont be the last
<nalioth> as a matter of fact, we've got exploiters who've never said anything in #ubuntu (except their payload)
<mneptok> mmmm ... necrotic payload
 * mneptok now knows his next band name
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: coolbeans has left, fyi
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw that
<Jack_Sparrow> I expect he will come back with a new name shortly
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: then we can think about a wider ban
<Seeker`> nalioth: he is only muted atm
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<j1solutions> hello
<jrib> hello j1solutions, what's up?
<j1solutions> anyone here?
<j1solutions> i just got banned
<j1solutions> and i deserved it
<j1solutions> how do i get unbanned
<Jack_Sparrow> Why would you join and start up like that
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: you around?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes..
<Jack_Sparrow> <j1solutions> i hate the irish
<j1solutions> i don't really hate the irish, it's more of a jealousy thing
<j1solutions> i'm so sorry i said that
<Jack_Sparrow> Still offtopic..  Can we assume this foolishness is over..
<j1solutions> absolutely
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<j1solutions> please let me back on, i promote ubuntu at every opportunity. today i went to walmart and taped a CD of hardy heron to copies of mcaffee antivirus
<j1solutions> 3 copies before i got nervous and left
<Jack_Sparrow> I already lifted the ban
<j1solutions> i'll do it again tomorrow
<j1solutions> thanks!!!!!
<j1solutions> i'll behave, even when i've been drinking for 3 days straight
<jrib> j1solutions: don't tape ubuntu CDs to stuff at walmart...
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome to Ubuntu
<j1solutions> jrib: why not?
<jrib> j1solutions: what do you think it accomplishes?
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt see that..    Not a good idea to do that.. no
<nalioth> it doesn't look good on Ubuntu
<j1solutions> not sure, now that you mention it.
<Jack_Sparrow> We appreciate your enthusiasm.. but there are better ways to support Ubuntu
<jrib> if anyone actually gets their hands on it, they'll have no clue what it is.  Your forcing it on people.  Better to educate people and offer to help if they are interested
<j1solutions> how should i distribute ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Friends and family
<jrib> you're*
<Seeker`> j1solutions: word of mouth
<mneptok> j1solutions: stand at least 50ft from the Wal-Mart entrance and hand out CDs
<j1solutions> mneptok: will do, tommorow.  why 50 feet?
<jrib> j1solutions: have you seen if you have an active LoCo in your area?
<j1solutions> oh man that's a great idea
<Seeker`> mneptok: you mean 50ft outside the store, right? :P
<mneptok> j1solutions: out of respect for Wal-Mart's property and their relationship with their customers
<j1solutions> no loco close to me, only SC and GA.  I"m in NC
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, 50 from front doors or walmart gets upset
<j1solutions> i'm on it
<jrib> j1solutions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam not active?
<nalioth> <mumble>start one?</mumble>  if you can't find an already extant group
<j1solutions> jrib, not to my knowledge, nope
<j1solutions> holy crap it is, thanks jrib
<j1solutions> i didn't know that
<j1solutions> i searched by NC
<j1solutions> wow, cool. i gotta go
<jrib> j1solutions: bye
<j1solutions> thanks all, and i'd like to personally apologize to all the people of Ireland, or of Irish descent for my behaviour this evening
<mneptok> my Bono poster is weeping gently.
<Seeker`> why?
<mneptok> he's touched by the contrition
<mneptok> not to mention half drunk, since you know, he's irish.
<nalioth> mneptok: keep a civil tongue.  at least get your proportings right.
<Seeker`> nalioth: 95% would be more accurate?
<mneptok> watch out Itchy! he's Irish!
<SeaPhor> can i put in a request?
<jrib> SeaPhor: for?
<SeaPhor> a while back i did something stupid and have been forgiven, the thing that set me off in the first place i have seen again, only under different circumstances and Jack_Sparrow responded appropriately and immediately, I am asking that the same respect be given all countries and cultures, i can paste what he did tonight,,, and if needed what happened to caused me to get stupid
<jrib> SeaPhor: I'm still not sure what you are looking for
<SeaPhor> can i paste 7-8 lines here?
<jrib> use pastebin
<SeaPhor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15235/
<SeaPhor> well thank you for hearing me out, i feel better now, hope you all have a wonderful night! :-)
<jrib> but we /are/ dumb for not using metric measurements
<jrib> we also need metric time
<jrib> hello again SeaPhor
<jrib> SeaPhor: do you agree that in both cases the unacceptable statements ceased?
<SeaPhor> jrib, hello, sorry, i just tried to paste my last paste into pers. log and didnt paste, just making sure pasted right thing here, i screw that up all the time
<jrib> with j1solutions, he made the statement immediately after entering the channel.  He also came here after he was banned, we explained to him that that wasn't allowed, and was then unbanned
<jrib> s/banned/muted
<SeaPhor> jrib, not what i am requesting, i am asking that the same action be taken no matter what country/culture/ethnicity/etc be applied,,, i am making no excuses for my unacceptable behavior
<jrib> SeaPhor: that is the case...
<SeaPhor> :-) thank you
<jrib> SeaPhor: bed time now, good night
<SeaPhor> but really, i came here to see if i pasted the right link, lol, i was worried i pasted a link to a wireless nic driver,,
<jrib> SeaPhor: yep, I saw the log
<SeaPhor> jrib, thanks and g'night
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> nickrud: The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<fde> Hello, FreeNodeMafia is harrassing users in #ubuntu ... I'm not sure what to do about that, he's outside the channel....
<fde> Is there a way to disallow *@cpe-76-178-252-151.maine.res.rr.com from seeing anything in the channel? Or maybe I should notify #freenode staff member?
<crdlb> FreenodeMafia / Spam is trolling via PM
<crdlb> 01:59 <FreenodeMafia> Your performance as a Ubuntu tech support agent is appalling.
<crdlb> 02:00 <FreenodeMafia> You are a disgrace to those on FreeNode that provide good support; please go back to MSN Chat.
<crdlb> for example
<fde> crdlb: Taking it to #freenode
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !kwallet is a subsytem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords.  Computer users have a very large amount of data to manage, some of which is sensitive. In particular, you will typically have many passwords to manage. Remembering them is difficult, writing them down on paper or in a text file is insecure, and using tools such at PGP is tedious and inconvenient. KWallet saves thi
<Hobbsee> bazhang: mr bible flooder should be sufficiently catalysed to not pose a problem again.
<Hobbsee> did he start again?
<ubottu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Surfer56)
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !kwallet is a subsytem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords.  More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<Hobbsee> !kwallet is a subsytem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords.  More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !kwallet > caclmandan
<Myrtti> !kwallet > calcmandan
<Hobbsee> oops
<Myrtti> oops indeed
<Myrtti> !no !kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<ubottu> I know nothing about !kwallet yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !kwallet
<ubottu> kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !scrot is a simple screen capture utility using imlib2. You can capture a full screen or a selected area with your mouse.  More information is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/scrot
<Myrtti> !scrot
<ubottu> Factoid scrot not found
<Myrtti> Objections?
<jussi01> Myrtti: do we really need factoids for every program in the repos?
<jussi01> Myrtti: I think !info scrot is enough
<Myrtti> True
<Myrtti> Since you own the bot, you tell him ;-)
<Myrtti> I hate mirggi
<Myrtti> And laundry days
<jussi01> !info scrot > calcmandan
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> ♥ irssi
<Hobbsee> ubotu lies
<Hobbsee> ubottu lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (runemaster)
<Gary> warned user not to rick roll in a main support channel
<gnomefreak> can we get ubottu to use intrepid !info or !package in +1
<jussi01> gnomefreak:  done
<jussi01> and he leaves... :/
<jussi01> here is the interesting question of the day: [15:02:27] <markotitel> Anyone tried to install Ubuntu Hardy RAID0 on two USB Flash drives ?
<Myrtti> and the answer might be http://debaday.debian.net/2008/05/25/mhddfs-join-several-real-filesystems-together-to-form-a-single-larger-onehttp://debaday.debian.net/2008/05/25/mhddfs-join-several-real-filesystems-together-to-form-a-single-larger-one
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<ompaul> Myrtti, in the real world there is a dirty hack called lvm ;-)
<Myrtti> damn, I hate this screen bug
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what bug?
<ompaul> Seeker`, the one with six legs and is some kind of purple orange thing maybe?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: for instance, url's don't wrap to the next line
<Myrtti> that results into a weird display redraw lacking thing, the line under the url is "shadowed" from the previous window
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> ompaul: :P
<Myrtti> for instance, now I see under that link I pasted two lines from oftc's #bitlbee channel
<Myrtti> first I thought this was due to my terminal app, but I guess it's screen that is ultimately the culprit
<jrib> Myrtti: oh, I assumed that was my irc client
<jrib> now I know who to blame
<Myrtti> jrib: it could be irssi but I suspect it wouldn't do this kind of regression
<jrib> using weechat :)
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> since you're having it with weechat and I'm having it with irssi, and you're using what? Terminator, gnome-terminal, konsole?
<jrib> Myrtti: gnome-terminal
<Myrtti> and I've had this same bug with xfce4-terminal, Terminator and tilda
<Myrtti> the only remaining common nominator is screen
<Myrtti> n'est pas
<jrib> oui
<Myrtti> we should file a bug
<Myrtti> this is really annoying
<Myrtti> I can't even click the urls since they don't wrap correctly
<Myrtti> trying without screen?
<jrib> with irssi.  Have you figured out how to reproduce it?
<Myrtti> any long url is enough
<Myrtti> http://bliki.rimuhosting.com/space/knowledgebase/linux/distros/ubuntu
<Myrtti> like that
<Myrtti> [15:16] <+Myrtti> http://bliki.rimuhosting.com/space/knowledgebase/linux/distros
<Myrtti> Day changed to 27 May 2008
<Myrtti> [15:16] <+Myrtti> like that
<Myrtti> [15:16] <+Myrtti> http://bliki.rimuhosting.com/space/knowledgebase/linux/distros
<Myrtti> [15:16] < negge^> Emry: the code is supposed to be the communitys
<Myrtti> [15:16] <+Myrtti> http://bliki.rimuhosting.com/space/knowledgebase/linux/distros
<Myrtti> [12:22] <@Myrtti> ihan tällee retorisena kysymyksenä
<Myrtti> fun
<Seeker`> I dont get the bug, and I  am using irssi and screen
<Myrtti> all on hardy?
<Myrtti> both client and server?
<Myrtti> myrtti@myrtti:~$ aptitude show screen | grep Version
<Myrtti> Version: 4.0.3-7ubuntu1
<Myrtti> myrtti@myrtti:~$ aptitude show irssi|grep Version
<Myrtti> Version: 0.8.12-3ubuntu3
<jrib> I can't recreate it here with just a long url
<Myrtti> _________________________________________________________________________________
<jrib> and in irssi my URLs wrap okay and I can click on them
<Myrtti>                    prosessorin throtlaamaan niin että se pyörii jotain <50%
<Myrtti> 15:25 <+jrib> and in irssi my URLs wrap okay and I can click on them
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I am using the same versions as you
<Myrtti> hmph
 * Pici is guessing that Myrtti is talking about when irssi and screen do the weird blank line thing
<Myrtti> Pici: you've got it too?
<Pici> Myrtti: Yep.
<Pici> Its like a null line that doesnt blank out when I switch between irssi windows... only happens sometimes when responses are multiple lines
<ikonia> jpds: did you call sir
<Pici> ikonia: yesterday was the EMEA Regional meeting thing
<ikonia> guhhhh
<ikonia> idiot
<ikonia> I was stuck in work
<Pici> They didnt even get through the entire list anyway.
<ikonia> I'll send my apologies,s the bank holiday in the UK has lost me a day
<ikonia> (I think it's Tuesday today - not Wednesday)
<ikonia> Monday was a UK bank holiday
<ikonia> Pici: thanks for the heads up
<Seeker`> ikonia: :O
<Pici> Holiday here in the US too
 * ikonia feels like a moron
<ikonia> Pici: is there a group mailing list for the council members
<ikonia> (if you know)
<Pici> (I dont know)
<ikonia> I'll mail them individually now
<ikonia> thank you for that
<Mez> ikonia, wait - It is tuesday ?
<Mez> oh... er
<Mez> yay! payday an extra day sooner
<Mez> actually, I shoulda known really - Xkcd was updated today
<ikonia> Mez: did you lose a day too ?
<Mez> ikonia, I always do
<ikonia> good good, I don't feel alone then
<ikonia> it's really threw me
<jpds> ikonia: you didn't come to the meeting, and I was planning to support you :(
<Myrtti> /me sighs
<Myrtti> would someone ban those so I can get on with the compiling
<ikonia> jpds: see my comments above, the UK bnak holiday messed up my timing, I've sent a mail out to the relevant parties apologising, your support is appricited, may I bribe you to the next meeting ;)
<jpds> ikonia: bits of hardware... sure
<jpds> ikonia: yeah, I scroll up after reading hilights, sorry ;-)
<ikonia> no need for sorry, I feel quite bad about missing it, my only saving grace is tht they didn't get through the whole agenda.
<tonyyarusso> what meeting is this?
<ikonia> local-council
<Pici> EMEA Regional
<ompaul> Pici, Myrtti ehh please let me know if that person turns up again
<Pici> ompaul: ehh, okay.
<ompaul> Pici, ehh ack :)
<ikonia> ompaul: your back, do you have any photographic updates
<ompaul> ikonia, did you see the ompaulirc stuff on flikkkkkkkering light
<ompaul> or whatever it is called?
<ikonia> I saw some of your stuff, as I struggled to find it, you had to post a URL
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> so then there are no more online
<ompaul> I will be posting stuff tomorrow
<ompaul> s/stuff/lots of stuff/
<ikonia> good
<ompaul> something to do with the worlds worst wireless card
<ikonia> that bd huh
<ikonia> bad
<ompaul> unreal
<bazhang> oh lord
<ompaul> and then some
<ompaul> actually left me annoyed
<bazhang> robg :(
<ompaul> bazhang, beside the word bad in the dictionary is this little card
<ompaul> in picture format
<ompaul> :)
<bazhang> ompaul, :)
<ompaul> ikonia, so needless to say things were not as they might have been
<ompaul> at that I see the track on this machine has changed to Gary Numan My Dying Machine
<ompaul> how apt
<Jack_Sparrow> georgi is a ban evader..
<Mez> georgi - no such nick
<bazhang> with a j at the end
<bazhang> georgij
<jpds> he's gone.
<jpds> hmm, Java
<Jack_Sparrow> I think fooks is georji
<Pici> /whowas Georgij
<Jack_Sparrow> HE admits we have perm banned him 6 times so far
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Any chance of getting the other nicknames?
<Jack_Sparrow> I doubt he will be helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> sirjoshi on rr is who I think is the same person
<bazhang> mayra is trolling
<Myrtti> I don't think that's trolling
<bazhang> asking for five different languages?
<bazhang> okay
<Myrtti> oh, a peruan...
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Pull the plug on that one
<bazhang> bad day for nickspam :)
<Pici> tonyyarusso: Could you op me and one of the floodbots in -proxy-users
<tonyyarusso> Pici: done
<Pici> tonyyarusso: thanks
<jpds> Pici: you should be at meeting :)
<jpds> and this guy is getting on my nerves..
<Pici> jpds: I need to make sure that some other issue is fixed before I got to the meeting and no one is answering their phones who I need to speak to.
 * jpds goes to have supper
<Pici> jpds: see Surfer19 in #kubuntu, thats the second time hes done that today.
<Seeker`> done what?
<Pici> Seeker`: spam urls
<Seeker`> ah
<jpds> Pici: damn, I was out
<jpds> Pici: next time try !o.ps ;-)
<Pici> jpds: I know you were gone.
<Pici> it wasn't an emergency.
<jpds> oh well
<PriceChild> Pici: are you on access for #kubuntu?
<alan_m> Who do i talk to about getting ubottu in #ubuntuforums-beginners?
<PriceChild> alan_m: why is it needed?
<alan_m> I figure it would be helpful to have a bot around like we had ubotu (the original)
<PriceChild> alan_m: please be aware ubottu is not a permenant replacement, and can not be called into every single support, loco, etc. etc. channel because of load
 * PriceChild wonders if he can spell
<PriceChild> alan_m: nothing specific?
<PriceChild> alan_m: I don't believe you are the channel contact for #ubuntuforums-beginners either?
<alan_m> I thought it was the replacement, sorry
<alan_m> Ciao then, sorry for the barging in.
<Myrtti> /me makes a mental note on that explanation
<Myrtti> PriceChild: kudos
<Pici> PriceChild: nope.
<jussi01> nalioth: I guess #ubuntuforums-beginners would appreciate ubot3
<nalioth> yeah, they're already complaining about it  :|
<jussi01> heh
<Pici> nalioth: ooh, while you're around....  I think it would be good to have the floodbots on auto-op or auto-voice in #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Pici> They keep getting deopped/devoiced and then mibbit people dont get the message that they can come into #ubuntu because its set  +m
<tonyyarusso> Voice should be sufficient.
<Pici> ubottu has ops for whatever reason. /me shrugs
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> ubottu: quiet you, I know that.
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> @lart pici
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: There are no larts in my database for #ubuntu-ops.
<jussi01> fail!
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> that has to be wrong
<nalioth> Pici: added
<Seeker`> nalioth: you able to spend a few mins trying to fix mootbot?
<nalioth> Seeker`: i have no clue how to begin ( i know nothing about eggys )
<Seeker`> nalioth: telnet into the bot, let me know when you have, and look out for an error message
<jussi01> @lart Pici
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: There are no larts in my database for #ubuntu-ops.
<stdin> hmm
<Pici> nalioth: thanks
<jussi01> sigh... anyway, Pici, Leaver her alone!
<Pici> jussi01: she started it.
<Myrtti> /me braids ubottu's hair
<jussi01> Pici: up to you to be the adult though...
<Myrtti> vanilla-honey conditioner, mmm
<jussi01> Myrtti: :D
 * Pici just pictured Bugs Bunny braiding that big red monster's hair for some reason...
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> Ok, lads and ladies, I have my first seminar for my thesis at 10.30 tomorrow, so Im off to bed!
<ompaul> Susana, how can we help you
<Seeker`> jussi01: have fun
<Myrtti> hi Susana
<Myrtti> nitey jussi01
<jussi01> gnight
<ompaul> Susana, how can we help you
<Susana> ompaul: the issue is already beeing taken care of, but thanks anyway :)
 * ompaul gets curious
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-pt was dropped
<ompaul> PriceChild, ahhhhh that might explain a lot
 * Seeker` wonders if nalioth is still about
<nalioth> hi
<Seeker`> you able to spend a few minutes trying to fix the bot?
<nalioth> not yet
<Seeker`> ok
<nalioth> is friday good?
<Seeker`> should be
<nalioth> i have an appointment in a few minutes
<nalioth> but friday is clear
<Seeker`> ok, cool
<Pici> Has anyone heard anything about FF3RC1 lately? Or do I need to go looking for answers myself?
<PriceChild> Pici: there was a blog post about it, in ppas
<Seeker`> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-May/004196.html
<Pici> :)
<gnomefreak> Pici: its in intrepid and IIRC xulrunner is FTBFS on Hardy but should be fixed in another day or 2
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-29
<Pici> gnomefreak: great, thats exactly what info I wanted.
<gnomefreak> Pici: but yes i believe we have it on 2 PPA's atm
<Pici> gnomefreak: I just wanted something to tell people who ask
<gnomefreak> Pici: we have mozillateam PPA and fta's PPA both have latest and greatest as snapshots are released
<gnomefreak> Pici: tell them to see us in #ubuntu-mozillateam or bug 233922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233922 in yelp "[new-upstream] Firefox 3.0 RC1 is available" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233922
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> I have my hands full with extensions, sunbird, flash10 atm
<gnomefreak> ah yay pushing libflashsupport to hardy PPA :)
<gnomefreak> maybe it was intrepid fail to build and hardy was deps werent finished
 * gnomefreak hopes perl is fixed
<mneptok> any IRC Council folks about?
<mneptok> and what fellow ops are awake?
<Pici> I guess I'm awake
<mneptok> i'm up for Ubuntu membership in ~35m in #ubuntu-meeting. if anyone thinks i'm deserving, i'd love some support.
<jrib> if I'm not out getting my food, I'll be there mneptok
<Pici> I'll go get my cheerleader outfit
<mneptok> thnaks :)
<jrib> are we cheering /for/ him?
<mneptok> "thanks," too
<mneptok> jrib: i don;t care, as long as there are cheerleader outfits
<jrib> mneptok: I have a feeling that they aren't going to get to you today
<mneptok> we shall see
 * jrib watches users earlier on the list mysteriously disappear
<mneptok> a couple are missing
<Seeker`> mneptok: you been yet?
<mneptok> Seeker`: no sah
<mneptok> well that sucked ass
<tritium> ?
<Seeker`> didn't they get to you?
<mneptok> no
<jrib> mneptok: don't worry, you're in member in my eyes
<mneptok> and i just blew off work for 2.5 hours for nothing.
<mneptok> which means i make up that work from home tonight. which i would have done gladly if it had been for a good reason.
<jrib> s/in/a
<Myrtti> mneptok: thats about what I felt on Tuesday
<Myrtti> mneptok: *patpat*
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !scrot is a simple screen capture utility using imlib2. Scrot has a few options, detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/scrot
<ubottu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu (krishandsen)
<Myrtti> Gary: which one will we leave?
<Gary> hehe, leave the ban, remove my mute?
<Gary> I like mutes though
<Gary> or remove both :p
<Gary> ahh cunning
<Myrtti> very
<quadrispro> hi all!
<quadrispro> can I have a cloak? :)
<quadrispro> my LP account -> https://launchpad.net/~quadrispro
<fde> Hello... should the 'compiz' factoid really contain info about Xgl still? I'm fairly sure that project is dead....
<fde> Also, is there a channel for the wiki team? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager should probably be changed...
<bazhang> holycow bears watching
<quadrispro> hi bazhang
<quadrispro> what is the procedure to get a cloak?
<bazhang> quadrispro, you need to go to #freenode for that
<quadrispro> bazhang: ah ok! ;)
<fde> quadrispro: Go to #freenode and ask a staffer ...
<fde> quadrispro: you must have a registered nick, and assign an e-mail to that account... also you should have another nick linked to the main account so that you have something to fall back on if your main account wasn't disconnected correctly.
<bazhang> quadrispro, is there anything else? please see the /topic in here.
<quadrispro> fde: I'm a Ubuntu member, in this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks there's written another thing..
<quadrispro> ah ok
<quadrispro> anyway I'm joining #freenode, thank u ;)
<fde> quadrispro: Ahh, yes the Ubuntu specific cloak is slightly different... what I speak of will get you a cloak similar to what I have now.
<quadrispro> oh I understand, ok :)
<bazhang> fde is there something else?
<fde> bazhang: Not currently... I was just waiting for any kind of feedback, usually someone responds to my requests for bot changes
<bazhang> fde you can /msg the bot and it will be taken care of.
<fde> bazhang: Is this your way of saying get out of the channel?  :P
<fde> bazhang: I would rather discuss the change before I formally suggest it is all...
<quadrispro> ok... I've assigned an email to my account
<bazhang> fde please read the /topic thanks.
<quadrispro> bazhang: can u help me? :)
<fde> bazhang: I have, many times... I'm not idling though...
<bazhang> quadrispro, this for an unaffiliated cloak?
<quadrispro> bazhang: no... ubuntu cloak
<fde> bazhang: If no one replies in the next 15 mins with something related to my inquiry, I will leave... but I'd like to give them time to respond if that's ok?
<bazhang> quadrispro, are you a channel operator?
<quadrispro> bazhang: for #ubuntu-it-doc
<quadrispro> italian locoteam
<bazhang> quadrispro, then likely the best place would be #ubuntu-irc afaik
<quadrispro> ah ok!
<quadrispro> ;)
<quadrispro> bye bazhang, thank u
<fde> bazhang: No one appears to have any feedback, so I will request the change with ubottu ... do you know where I would request changes to help.ubuntu.com pages by chance? They aren't publicly changeable afaik, only wiki.ubuntu.com is
<bazhang> fde best to submit factoids to the bot rather then come here each time; not sure about the wiki--I will have a look around and message you when I find something. :)
<fde> bazhang: Alright thanks... note it is a help.ubuntu.com page, not a wiki page... I have a wiki account, so I can edit normal wiki pages myself... much appreciated though  :)
<bazhang> holycow was asked to stop with the aggression against other users several times; in PM (mediation) let loose with a string of invectives, then quit.
<ubottu> In ubottu, fde said: compiz is Compiz (compositing window manager) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion (reasoning: Xgl is currently unmaintained upstream, being replaced by Xglx)
<stdin> btw, help.ubuntu.com is a wiki
<ompaul> keep an eye on #ubuntu need to run
<ompaul> just check my last ban
<jussi01> ompaul: will do
<nakedgoat> wanna take off the *fah*
<nakedgoat> and the nakedgoat
<nakedgoat> thx
<jussi01> nakedgoat: no, not at the moment
<nakedgoat> can i have a reason?
<jussi01> nakedgoat: ban evasion is a severe offence
<nakedgoat> asides?
<nakedgoat> y was I banned?
<jussi01> nakedgoat: so you dont understand why you were banned in the first place=?
<nakedgoat> correct?
<nakedgoat> I agree with the bann evadde
<jussi01> !guidelines | nakedgoat
<ubottu> nakedgoat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nakedgoat> yeah
<nakedgoat> that too I was not here.
<jussi01> nakedgoat: please have a read of those
<nakedgoat> can I please have a straight answer
<nakedgoat> i will leave.
<nakedgoat> k
<jussi01> swearing and other offensive language
<nakedgoat> ?
<nakedgoat> I was not here do u have logs?
<nakedgoat> I went to the store.
<nakedgoat> ask any op.
<jussi01> [12:42:48] <nakedgoat> cracky there is 2 ways, remove (purge) and reinstall xorg
<jussi01> [12:42:56] <nakedgoat> or fucking do what I said
<jussi01> [12:43:01] <netron1234> sajuuk=>  apt-get install youtube-dl
<jussi01> [12:43:06] <nakedgoat> lord_spidey : lick my balls?
<nakedgoat> hehehe yeah I said lick my balls
<nakedgoat> that was me.
<nakedgoat> sorry.
<nakedgoat> I'm out.
<nakedgoat> do ya have a length?
<jussi01> nakedgoat: you need to keep the channel family friendly
<nakedgoat> or would u pref me not to be here.
<nakedgoat> jussi01 : I know.
<nakedgoat> Was me I agree.,
<jussi01> nakedgoat come back tomorrow and we will reconsider - if you dont ban evade anymore
<jussi01> and make sure you have read all this:
<jussi01> !ettiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<nakedgoat> Iknow the rules.;
<nakedgoat> i run a bsd channel
<jussi01> nakedgoat: ok, well we will see you again tomorrow then
<nakedgoat> it was my bad.
<nakedgoat> k
<nakedgoat> sorryagain
<nakedgoat> that was uncalled for.
<jussi01> Ok, see you tomorrow.
<stdin> at times like this, I'm happy to _not_ be an #ubuntu op :)
<jussi01> sigh
<Myrtti> stdin: you can have mine?
<stdin> Myrtti: that's ok, you do such a good job I would never dream of depriving #ubuntu of your glory
<stdin> :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: thanks for sorting that out - hope I prepared them correctly for you :)
<PriceChild> jussi01: no problem, and yes thanks
<PriceChild> jussi01: I can't put `s in cloaks though, and ubuntu likes to require the freenode recommended way of setting up nickname for an unaffiliated cloak, which means styx` has had to choose an alternate as master.
<jussi01> PriceChild: oh. Ok then.
<stdin> isn't that what the /x-???????? bits of cloaks are for?
<PriceChild> But that's ugly :)
<stdin> yep, it is :p
<PriceChild> and not needed on project cloaks
<PriceChild> i don't want styx (someone else) to become a member, and for them to get the same cloak though
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I hgave to change my nick if I becomed a member?
<PriceChild> the system is a bit odd
<PriceChild> perhaps lp.net/~thisbithere would be good for the end
<PriceChild> but either one can be changed
<PriceChild> Seeker`: nope, you could carry on using that one
<PriceChild> This is just the way we've always done them previously.
<PriceChild> and as long as people don't delete their irc nicks from launchpad it makes it reasonably effective at keeping track :D
<elky> charming. because everyone knows that we want #ubuntu to become *just* like the average *BSD channel....
 * Seeker` sits in the corner and shakes a bit
 * jussi01 hugs Seeker`... there there
<Seeker`> jussi01: In 7 hours time, I will have done my last exam as a student
<Seeker`> tis scary
<jussi01> Seeker`: nice!
<Seeker`> I'm sure I dont know enough
<nakedgoat> I dig that.
<nakedgoat> can I b ubanned tonight.
<jussi01> nakedgoat: so the ban will not be lifted, until then - at the earliest
<Myrtti> nakedgoat: what part of *TOMORROW* didn't you get?
<nakedgoat> I'm not stupied
<nakedgoat> tommrow
<Seeker`> nakedgoat: It would be best to come back tomorrow, if you keep on asking, your ban will most likely be lengthened
<nakedgoat> ok
<Myrtti> nakedgoat: 24h from now
<Myrtti> scoot.
<nakedgoat> I just don't see it
<nakedgoat> what is that doing.
<nakedgoat> I wilhepl
<nakedgoat> I will help
<Myrtti> nakedgoat: you've had too many pints, go and sleep them off
<Myrtti> remember to drink water.
<Myrtti> scoot.
<nakedgoat> lol
<nakedgoat> love ya
<nakedgoat> water
<Myrtti> ♥
<nakedgoat> I'm drinkin
<Myrtti> ok, off you go then
<nakedgoat> no realluy
<Myrtti> rilly rilly
<Myrtti> come back after 24h
<nakedgoat> really, really
<Myrtti> hush, now, baby, go.
<Myrtti> before I get rough
<nakedgoat> haha
<nakedgoat> rough
<nakedgoat> wow
<nakedgoat> wow........ ubuntu rough
<nakedgoat> nail me
<Myrtti> please, go
<Myrtti> final warning
<nakedgoat> (now if u don't u look lame)
<nakedgoat> nah I'll wait for ban
<Myrtti> if I have to ask you once more, I'll remove you from the channel. If you return before 24hrs has passed from now, the bans will be doubled.
<nakedgoat> wow typin'g's killing ua
<nakedgoat> ban me!
<nakedgoat> damn
<Myrtti> fine.
<nakedgoat> really?
<Myrtti> note, no ban yet
<Seeker`> yeah. I wonder if he will realise
<Myrtti> if he comes back within 24h, double the one in #u
<Myrtti> nice ident, btw
<Seeker`> Myrtti: make a note on the bantracker
<Myrtti> I will
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Seeker`> silenceisdefeat is a free shell host iirc
<Myrtti> thanks for reminder
<nakedgoat> so can I be ubanned?
<Myrtti> as I promised, since you came back here before the 24h had passed, the ban in #ubuntu is now doubled to 48hrs
<nakedgoat> lol
<nakedgoat> casue I deserve it?
<nakedgoat> or casue what?
<nakedgoat> I answer all questions
<Myrtti> there's proof that you were told that the ban lasts for 24hrs, and were asked to leave
<elky> because we refuse to be pestered into revoking punishments.
<nakedgoat> I will come back.
<nakedgoat> so we will never ?
<Myrtti> you're making your situation worse
<nakedgoat> nah
<nakedgoat> ur making urs worse
<nakedgoat> kis
<nakedgoat> kids
<Myrtti> come back in a few days, thats > 48hrs, and we'll reevaluate your case
<nakedgoat> I will answer any question
<Myrtti> sure
<nakedgoat> nah
<nakedgoat> hey
<nakedgoat> nm
<nakedgoat> u know i'm usefull.
<Myrtti> (note: robg at u)
<nakedgoat> I will answer questions all night.
<nakedgoat> if i fail
<nakedgoat> then u BAN ME
<Myrtti> nakedgoat: you were until you decided not to follow the rules of the channel
<nakedgoat> I never follow rulesd
<nakedgoat> never have.
<Myrtti> nakedgoat: please, leave.
<nakedgoat> k I will leaqve
<nakedgoat> leave.
<nakedgoat> np.
<nakedgoat> if u answer me this
<nakedgoat> WHY woudln't I be good at HITTING #ubuntu
<nakedgoat> save u kids frmo answering
<nakedgoat> if i answer wrong kick me
<nakedgoat> ?
<nakedgoat> I don't see how that can hurt u
<elky> oh, he meant from *there*. oops.
 * elky grins at Myrtti
<Myrtti> :-P
<Seeker`> He'll be back
<elky> Seeker`, i know.
<Myrtti> how about a mute
<Seeker`> does robg_ regularly suggest that people reinstall
<Myrtti> I need to fix some coffee, I'm falling asleep here
 * jussi01 walks in, grins at elky - and grumps because the interview is delayed till 2pm.
<Myrtti> Seeker`: yes.
<Seeker`> shouldn't someone do something about that?
<Seeker`> I just stopped someone reinstalling their system so that they can change to edubuntu
<elky> o.O
<PriceChild> I think bazhang mentioned robg before... *checks logs*
<Myrtti> yup, we've been looking at him the last week
<PriceChild> looking at PMs, he does it on purpose.
<Seeker`> why is he still allowed in #ubuntu then?
<nakedgoat> who can I talk to?"
<jussi01> nakedgoat: about?
<nakedgoat> rewmoving *fahq*
<jussi01> nakedgoat: you just upped your ban to > 72 hours
<nakedgoat> yeah sorry
<jussi01> nakedgoat: Please dont continue coming back until the time is up
<nakedgoat> I just wanna help
<Seeker`> the best way you can help is by going away for > 72 hours
<nakedgoat> can't do it.
<Seeker`> you said you wanted to help
<stdin> you're just proving you can't respect the rules, so why would we let you back in?
<nakedgoat> hhaha
<nakedgoat> i respect u all
<elky> we're not foolish enough to believe lies.
<nakedgoat> what ya watn from me
<Myrtti> nakedgoat: you've got a funny way of showing int
<Myrtti> s/int/it/
<elky> what do we want? we'd love for you to refrain from joining this channel for at least 72 hours
<nakedgoat> trust me
<Myrtti> I wouldn't trust you even a liter of milk at the moment...
<nakedgoat> lol
 * PriceChild calls jdong to the rescue
<nakedgoat> whatever
<nakedgoat> what can i do for u?
<stdin> you can part
<nakedgoat> to get u to trust me
<nakedgoat> I wish
<nakedgoat> loook.l i care
<nakedgoat> reasly
<Myrtti> nakedgoat: come and vacuum my apartment, do my dishes, dust my rugs, clean Laku's cage and put new sawdust in, fix me a steak dinner and recite some poems
<nakedgoat> Myrtti : trust in me.
<Myrtti> no?
<Myrtti> too bad.
<nakedgoat> yes
<nakedgoat> I'll VACUME
<Myrtti> This is Hervanta, Tampere, Finland, Europe
<nakedgoat> TRUST ME
<Myrtti> the nearest airport is in Pirkkala, daily flights with Ryanair from standsted
<nakedgoat> DIE
<nakedgoat> i CARE NOT.
<ikonia> 11:16 < nakedgoat> loook.l i care
<Myrtti> you can also come to Tampere by train from Helsinki
<ikonia> suggests other wise
<Myrtti> or by bus
<nakedgoat> HAHA
<Myrtti> have we had enough?
<Myrtti> I think I'm eating tuna and noodles tonight
<Myrtti> no steak for me
<nakedgoat> WANT STREAK
<nakedgoat> ?
<nakedgoat> calme
<elky> want caps lock
<nakedgoat> 62-7404484
<Myrtti> /me looks at elky
<nakedgoat> cal me
<Myrtti> we've had enough, I think.
 * elky grins
<elky> there is no way he runs a bsd channel with that level of typing skill and the inability to fix an irc client's config
<ikonia> "trust him"
<Myrtti> I gave him plenty of chances, didn't I
<Myrtti> more than enough of slack line
<Myrtti> he hang himself to it
<elky> ikonia, i think i can throw a feather further than i trust him
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you.  membership?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i don't think they allow crazy people as members, sorry :P
<Myrtti> OY. funny http://is.gd/ntJ
<Myrtti> http://trodrigues.jaiku.com/presence/36128327
<Myrtti> niuniu, the kyuuut is online again...
<Gary> do you not like him ompaul :p
<ompaul> Gary, I left some time ago
<Myrtti> 5.0.32-7etch5~bpo31+1
<Myrtti> Priority: optional
<Myrtti> ough
<Gary> I think I just kinda broke a server, oops
<ompaul> about 11 am and I removed him just before that
<Myrtti> bad paste
<ompaul> Gary, replace it with a ubuntu one - you know you want to
<Myrtti> luckily it wasn't anything confidential
<ompaul> Myrtti, if confidential don't do it on an irc enhanced machine :)
<Gary> ompaul: i'd love too, sadly ubuntu's support for Active Directory, Lotus Notes and stuff is not that great :p
 * Hobbsee has pasted her bip password into irc before.
<ompaul> Gary, have you looked at samba revently
<ompaul> or even recently
<ompaul> ad is nothing more than openldap with a few addons
<ompaul> but wait until you see the next batch of enhancements to openldap it is going to embrace and extend AD
<Myrtti> ompaul: I just yesterday tweaked bitlbee to work with our company xmpp server ♥
<Myrtti> ditched Pidgin right there and then and moved to bitlbee+irssi combo
<ompaul> ack
<Myrtti> different windows, different irssi themes, different machines though
<Myrtti> but what a relief
<Myrtti> now I can use grep with intelligently designed logging schemes
<Myrtti> and so much less hassle
<jrib> julien has gotten that !supportroot thing 4 times now...
<ompaul> jrib, so we need to be a bit forceful point him here or -ot for further discussion
<ompaul> if it happens again
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Pici> hmm?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> oh nvm.
<Myrtti> :-|
<Pici> :?
<Myrtti> another week passed, another month... ladida
<Pici> Yah. I'm not sure why that keeps happening.
<Seeker`> campus / exam time, seeya
<ompaul> good luck
<Seeker`> thanks
<ompaul> juliux, hi there
<juliux> hey ompaul
<juliux> ompaul, who was your backtravel?
<ompaul> it was good - we were delayed for an hour and ten, but that is not a lot
<juliux> hehe
<ompaul> got in just about midnight Tue  / Wed
<juliux> where you travelling over heathrow?
<ompaul> na we did prague over hamburg amsterdam aiming for manchester
<juliux> lol
<ompaul> then straight home
<ompaul> which reminds me
<ompaul> back in a couple of mins
<Myrtti> !info envy
<ubottu> Package envy does not exist in hardy
<Myrtti> !info envy-ng
<ubottu> Package envy-ng does not exist in hardy
<Myrtti> *blink*
<Pici> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Pici> woo
<Myrtti> !envy-ng
<ubottu> Factoid envy-ng not found
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> !-envy
<ubottu> envy is <alias> envyng - added by LjL on 2006-12-09 03:22:01 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-05-02 16:31:26
<Myrtti> !no envyng ~= s/repository /repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) /
<ubottu> I know nothing about envyng ~= s/repository /repository (envyng-gtk or envyng-qt) yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !envyng ~= s/repository /repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Mez> Myrtti, yeah - you see - I like this bot better - I didn't get that back - I got it saving when I did that before
<Mez> and got bitched at for it
<Mez> @whoami
<ubottu> Mez: mez
<Mez> @capabilities
 * Mez bows to jussi01 
<Myrtti> !-pim
<ubottu> Factoid pim not found
<Myrtti> !search evolution
<ubottu> Found: imap4rev1, mua, gmail
<Myrtti> :-o
<jussi01> !mua
<ubottu> A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read mail. Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. They are alternatives to programs like Windows Outlook. See also !MailServer, !MTA and !MDA
<jussi01> windows outlook?
<Myrtti> that's just...
<Myrtti> !-mua
<ikonia> well spotted
<ubottu> mua has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-12-11 15:57:21
<Pici> !mua =~ s/Windows/Microsoft/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Myrtti> that factoid is crud
<Myrtti> no offence
<jussi01> Pici: was about to do that
<jussi01> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<jussi01> !mda
<ubottu> A Mail Delivery Agent (MDA) is the server software for local delivery and rewriting of messages. The default MDA (and !MTA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("procmail" or "dovecot" can also be used). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<ikonia> Myrtti: what don't you like about it ?
<Pici> Perhaps they're useful in #ubuntu-server ?
<ikonia> mta gets used a fair bit in -server
<Myrtti> who in their right senses thinks mutt can replace the functionalities of MS Outlook?
<ikonia> Myrtti: ahhh I see
<Pici> Myrtti: Evolution sorta can....
<Pici> Or at least aims to
<ikonia> mutt though.....
<ikonia> mutt's great, but not a full client replacment
<Myrtti> not even Evolution is as good as MS Outlook (featurewise, not talking about stability, and even there I suspect MS O is better)
<Pici> But thats factoid isnt about Outlook replacements
<Myrtti> but still its faulty
<Pici> We could just remove mention of outlook entirely?
<Myrtti> there should be !pim anyway
<Myrtti> and !evolution
<ikonia> I quite like that it references outlook it gives unfamilier users an idea of what an MUA is
<ikonia> if you say "mail client" it gets confusing between what a mail client is
<Pici> I'm a mail client
<ikonia> !no pici = s/mail/male
<ubottu> ikonia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> !mua > ikonia
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: !mua is A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read email messages, Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. MUA's are required to read mail on your system and could be compared to the mail functions of Microsoft Outlook
<ikonia> Myrtti: any better/clearer ?
<Myrtti> somewhat yes.
<ikonia> it's limiting without making it a 10 line essay
<Myrtti> !no mua is <reply> A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read email messages. Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. MUA's are required to read mail on your system and could be compared to the mail functions of Microsoft Outlook.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> Pici: pokepoke
<Pici> Myrtti: mwah?
<Myrtti> !pim
<ubottu> Factoid pim not found
<Myrtti> !evolution
<ubottu> Factoid evolution not found
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> /me pokes Pici to the factoid factory
<Myrtti> choo
<Pici> :(
<Pici> Kinda busy right now....
<Myrtti> I'll give you candy
<Pici> I like candy
<ikonia> !evolution is a bloaty mail client that should be replaced with something better, join #gnome and complain endlessly ;)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !evolution is a bloaty mail client that should be replaced with something better, join #gnome and complain endlessly ;)
<Pici> ikonia: +1
<ikonia> I'm kidding
<Myrtti> ikonia: LOOOOLLLLL
<Myrtti> ♥ claws-mail
<ikonia> how's kmail these days ?
<Pici> FYI, the firefox/xulrunner update in proposed is a bit borked and is removing ff3.
<ompaul> !staff | * aurelimiss22 (n=BSmaxScr@AAmiens-156-1-132-224.w92-131.abo.wanadoo.fr) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: "spam")
<ubottu> * aurelimiss22 (n=BSmaxScr@AAmiens-156-1-132-224.w92-131.abo.wanadoo.fr) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: "spam"): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> I don't think FF3b5 should be updated until final any how
<seanw> ompaul, gone.
<ompaul> seanw, thanks
<seanw> Thanks for the warning; was htiting gentoo too.
<ubottu> In ubottu, fde said: pinning is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto defines how to hold a package, not pin one... pinning is: http://wiki.debian.org/AptPinning if requested, I can change the wiki page, but this factoid is utterly wrong currently.
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<PriceChild> Ops, please see global notice and see http://blog.freenode.net/?p=80 (the latter especially if you manage channels.)
<Pici> PriceChild: Thanks
 * Pici reads
<Pici> Does the name ubuntugeek sound familiar to anyone?
<Pici> @now
<ubottu> Pici: Current time in Etc/UTC: May 29 2008, 15:22:06 - Next meeting: MOTU in 20 hours 37 minutes
<PriceChild> Pici: which one?
<PriceChild> Pici: there is a guy that does tutorials, then there is ryan troy who is admin of ubuntuforums.org
<Pici> PriceChild: There was someone in #freenode talking about ban evading, he had that nick.
<PriceChild> not identified though?
<PriceChild> :P
<Pici> Nope.
<RoAkSoAx>  hi all, anyone around that can give me a ubuntu/member cloak please?? i'm already a member: https://launchpad.net/~andreserl
<RoAkSoAx> sry wrong channel xD
<jpds> PriceChild: services down in 30?
<PriceChild> jpds: roughly
<Mez> -christel- [Global Notice] Hi all! As you are aware services will shortly be going down for a move to the new services package, all *Serv will be DOWN for a few minutes while we migrate the DB. For once I encourage you to op yourself in your channels to deal with any potential problems during the downtime. Thanks.
<Myrtti> no ops in xubuntu?
<stdin> also need one in +1 and the -dev channs
<PriceChild> I doubt they will be needed.
<PriceChild> Downtime should be a couple of minutes, and those are small channels.
<PriceChild> Say again if you think we should be safe.
<stdin> probably won't be needed at all, but I'd prefer to err on the safe side imo
<PriceChild> where has my access gone...
<PriceChild> I wasn't aware somerville owned that channel again.
<Myrtti> lol
<jpds> stdin: so, poke Keybuk or Hobbsee
<stdin> cjwatson to the rescue :)
<PriceChild> nalioth: elky LjL Do you know anything about that?
<jpds> stdin: arg, read that channel first ;-)
<stdin> heh
<Myrtti> buckle your seatbelts
<PriceChild> Clever floodbots.
<jpds> hi cjwatson
<cjwatson> hi
 * Mez wonders why /cs v cjwatson 
<Mez> doesnt work
<cjwatson> 17:07 [Freenode] -!- No services can currently be detected
<cjwatson> for exactly the same reason I'm here, probably :P
<Pici> woo
<PriceChild> cjwatson: check your notices :)
<PriceChild> ah, silly me
<cjwatson> PriceChild: err, yes, I know, that's why I'm here dude
 * Amaranth didn't get to it in time
<cjwatson> PriceChild: I was replying to Mez wondering why /cs didn't work
 * PriceChild should know better than questioning the watson
<Mez> cjwatson, It was sarcasm ;)
<cjwatson> ah :)
<cjwatson> oh well, guess I lose
<Mez> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
 * jpds hands Mez another "o"
<Mez> New round in 30 mins
<Pici> mode +o ?
 * PriceChild is just still tetch over #xubuntu
<PriceChild> tetchy
<Mez> http://xkcd.com/391/
<jpds> Jack_Sparrow: round 1
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Mez> can we not just set +rR now ? :P
<PriceChild> Evil, evil man.
 * Mez grins
<jpds> Mez: In your name's honour: +m
<Mez> jpds, I prefer +rR
<Myrtti> few minutes...
<Myrtti> /me yawns
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Mez> Myrtti, in #freenode, I've invented a perpetual flying machine
<jpds> [Freenode] [!] Mode change [-u6] for user jpds ?
<pleia2> same :x
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> read the blog
<pleia2> hehe
<jpds> Myrtti: more worred about the -u ;-)
<stdin> don't part any channels :p
<stdin> maybe it won't notice
<Myrtti> http://blog.freenode.net/?p=80
<Jack_Sparrow> Do we need to do this.. I dont know what a wallop is?  Until the move is complete further information will be given as wallops, to read these please /umode +w yournick.
<Pici> I always have it on
<stdin> a wallop is an opt-in notice
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: its always handy to be +w
<PriceChild> sometimes there is random chatter like birthdays of shiny people, other times possibly useful info like what might be given out.
<jpds> damn, now format_identify.pl shows everyone with ~
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Pici> jpds: I'm getting ?s
<Pici> 12:54:04 <?jpds> damn, now format_identify.pl shows everyone with ~
<Pici> 12:54:04 <?jpds> damn, now format_identify.pl shows everyone with ~
<Pici> oops, once too many
<Myrtti> foarmat_identify?
<jpds> Pici: hmm
<stdin> that's what -e will do
<Myrtti> sorry, having a headache
<jpds> Myrtti: http://tomaw.net/irssi/format_identify.pl
<Pici> Myrtti: It can reformat parts of a nick/message for people who are or are not identified to services
<Myrtti> okies
<jpds> ...on Freenode
<Pici> Although, now that unfiltered is being removed, I really dont have a reason to need to see if someone is ID'ed or not.
<Pici> See, now that was a wallop
<Myrtti> what where
<Pici> I'm really sorry about the delay and even more sorry for inadvertedly stealing everyones +u6 earlier, and for giving the wrong command to +w yourself! Yours truly is having a rather blonde moment which combined with a complete lack of ruby-foo meant I created some beautiful hiccups and "broke" a pseudo-server. Sorry
<jpds> Myrtti: /mode +w Myrtti
<Myrtti> I did
<Pici> from chr-istel
<Myrtti> oh, sorry
<Myrtti> was in oftc
<Pici> !register s/By default, only registered users can send private messages - //
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !register =~ s/By default, only registered users can send private messages - //
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<stdin> lucky you're still logged in, @login would not work right now
 * jpds_ pokes jpds_ 
<jpds_> s/_//
<stdin> ahh, that's better
<Jack_Sparrow> I can breath again
<Amaranth> We can drop ops now :)
<stdin> I'd give it a couple mins, just in case
<Myrtti> is it over?
<PriceChild> Yep
<stdin> make sure to re-identify
<ompaul> tonight I celebrate my lag to the service  - ping me in about 20 seconds and then about 10 after that for lags you won't believe
<ubottu> In ubottu, joey_ said: etiquette is there a setting in ubuntu that blocks ports like 1328
<Pici> ...
<Pici> joey_: ubottu is a bot
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
 * ompaul looks at Pici 
<Pici> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Pici> ompaul: I didnt call him in here...
<ompaul> Pici, it was the ...
<ompaul> ;-)
 * ompaul lags on 
<ompaul> just got phone spam
<Myrtti> funny smell
<ompaul> the conversation was like this:
<joey_> im trying to setup a server for vnc support and i cant connect to the server. i forworded the port but i cant connect is there something on ubuntu 7.10 blocking the port 1328
<Pici> joey_: This isnt a support channel, please join #ubuntu an ask your question.
<ompaul> Him:  Hi my name is "Spamer name removed" I am calling from "spam company name deleted" we are doing a survey on grocery shopping, would you be willing to answer a few questions?
<ompaul> Me: No, have a nice day, good bye, click!
<ompaul> ohh its Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hiddy Ho good neighbor
<ompaul> that would be ned flanders pretending to be a pirate then ;-)
<ompaul> ... you calling me Homer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just happen to be watching the Simpsons
 * ompaul shouts Doh! I meant to keep that to myself :)
<Jack_Sparrow> BArt would e closer..
<Jack_Sparrow> Black BArt if you want to keep with the pirate theme
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> LjL, is there value in removing ops from a flood bot to get them to reidentify?
<Pici> How is that going to get them to re-id?
<ompaul> no idea
<ompaul> when it cant get ops it might just try to reidentify
<Pici> Mez: Do you happen to have the power to tell the floodbots to reconnect?
<Pici> intranet.sa
<Pici> whoops
<jussi01> :D [22:11:18] [niven.freenode.net] NickServ has bestowed the power of +u onto you
 * stdin thinks of NickServ as some sort of magical figure that casts +u on all who worship him
<Amaranth> services are weird now
<ompaul> Amaranth, log on again and they work
<Pici> I think he means the new flag system
<Amaranth> they work now
<Amaranth> * [Amaranth] has oper privs: u
<Amaranth> --- [Amaranth] is identified to services
<Amaranth> --- [Amaranth] is signed on as account Amaranth
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> it looks ldappy or some such
<Myrtti> trööt
<PriceChild> Is there any spring cleaning in irccouncil managed channels which needs to be done?
<PriceChild> I'm going to +F the council individually in the main channels (not all managed by ubuntuirccouncil) later once someone else has said its the right thing to do.
<jussi01> PriceChild: define spring cleaning?
<PriceChild> ie has the conversion from levels to flags not gone correctly anywhere?
<PriceChild> for example *!*@* been given +b or something silly
<jussi01> ahh
<ubottu> BCM43 called the ops in #ubuntu (I-raped-charq)
<Amaranth> -NickServ- Access flag(s) +votsriRfAF in #gallium
<Amaranth> I wonder if the mesa guys would like that
<Trae> Jack_Sparrow that was quite rude mate
<Jack_Sparrow> Trae You want me to post what all you pm'd to me in here
<Trae> I don't mind as long as they understand what the context was
<Trae> You were quick with your +o
<Trae> and didn't figure out what the situation was
<Jack_Sparrow> I asked nicely for you to stop
<Trae> I was simply musing that I was the #1337 person to have joined...     and you were rude to me I asked you to lighten up and then you banned me from talking in channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Put up with your insults when I muted you
<Trae> Jack_Sparrow did I say anything else in channel?
<Trae> nno
<Trae> no  rather
<Trae> You banned me for my private msgs... no my actions in channel
<Jack_Sparrow> The log is available
<Trae> I've been in #ubuntu since ... sheesh man 2+ years?
<Trae> and you are going to ban me?
<Trae> good grief
<Trae> You have a good day sir.
<Jack_Sparrow> Actually I already banned you..
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: what did he say to you in pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` Screw you.. fuck you etc
<Jack_Sparrow> I only muted him to ask him to not do that
<Jack_Sparrow> I banned him after he called me everything he could type
<Jack_Sparrow> He says he has been a linux user for years.. obvioulsy he never learned manners
 * ompaul has a memory of that party being banned in the olde days
<Trae> I apologize for my cursing.  I was upset and couldn't believe I had been banned for simply laughing.
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Trae> ompaul hey man you should remember me...  I've been around for a while as "occy" and OctorbrX  etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Trae You were not banned for laughing.
<Trae> Jack_Sparrow: I truly though you were laughing with me.  I misread your statement
<Trae> that's why I said  "lawl"
<Trae> when I couldn't send to channel, that was when I used the explicative
<Jack_Sparrow> I was trying to talk with you in a civil manner and you were very rude
<Trae> at any rate, if you truly care about making the Ubuntu community better.  You should make a macro or something, that msg's the person saying:  "The use of these terms '"lol" 1337 etc" are bannable offenses.  Please refrain from using them.
<Trae> You kept saying "Not Funny"
<Trae> You didn't say anything else.
<ompaul> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Trae> again, I apologise for my cursing
<Trae> it was rude
<Trae> and uncalled for
<Trae> I hope you see this as a misunderstanding.
<Trae> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> You say you have been a member for years yet you join and all I see is line after line of offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Trae Please come back in an hour....  and we can put this behind us
<Trae> My apologies.  Sorry to take up your time.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-30
<ompaul> SWAT, go to sleep!
 * ompaul grins
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
 * Seeker` wonders where ikonia is when you need him
<elky> given the time in UK, probably sleeping
<Jack_Sparrow> midnight
 * Seeker` is perfectly aware of the time in the UK, having lived there for the whole of his life
<PriceChild> burrrrrnnn...
<Seeker`> :P
<ompaul> well I am now very aware of the time
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah.. didnt know...
<ompaul> I am going to go
<Jack_Sparrow> ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ompaul> to sleep cheers
<PriceChild> elky: could you take a look at a couple of the things i've left in this channel? Namely #xubuntu, and +Fs.
<Seeker`> elky: I first prodded him 2.5 hours ago
 * jrib suspects randbot is indeed a bot
 * Seeker` suspects that jrib does infact have ribs
<jrib> heh
<Seeker`> and that I am indeed seeking something
<elky> whoa, what did they do to services...
<Pici> What didn't they do to them?
<elky> yeah, no kidding
<elky> PriceChild, im not seeing anything about +Fs
<Pici> fffffff
<PriceChild> elky: as in, is it a good idea to give the four of us +F in the main channels, not all of them that irccouncil owns though
<elky> let me look up what it means first
<elky> forgive me, im ill and home from work, but im confused. why do we need forward exempts?
<PriceChild> elky: +F on chanserv is founders access, means we don't have to use ubuntuirccouncil to edit things (see /msg chanserv help flags)
<elky> PriceChild, oh. i didnt see that on the page, except in the +b block but with no explanation
<Seeker`> lo
<jrib> hi
<tj83> Hello all. Is there a Operator available at the moment?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Surprise
<tritium> tj83: What's up?
<tj83> Well... I would like to suggest that reference be made to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b in the IRC bot to help others with a hardware issue.. I have searched the wiki for duplicate topics with none found. Is this appropriate?
<tj83> Hey Jack_sparrow LOL
<tj83> hello tritium
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Is there a bot trigger for it
<tritium> hi tj83
<tj83> Jack_Sparrow.... I dont know... I have the foggiest idea about the bot
<tj83> or are you asking for a trigger name?
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt know if we already had a bot factoid for it
<tj83> I dont think so.... its nowhere to be found in the wiki... surely there isnt a factoid... where is the list?
<tj83> I dont care what we call it.. as long as it suits the subject well.
<Jack_Sparrow> Noted will try to get that taken care of
<Jack_Sparrow> !Realtek   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tj83> thank you... I come across many people in despair on this subject.. I hope this aids many.
<mneptok> !realtek
<ubottu> Factoid realtek not found
<tj83> is "Realtek" too vaige?
<tj83> vague
<mneptok> ubottu: relatek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubottu: relatek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<mneptok> bah.
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 It needs to be short, we can add other card info to it
<tj83> ok... thats why your the operator....
<mneptok> ubottu: relatek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubottu: relatek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<mneptok> curse you, you prattling pile of poopy Python!
<elky> are you intentionlly mispelling realtek?
<nalioth> mneptok: identify yourself, you imposter!
<elky> !realtek
<ubottu> Factoid realtek not found
<nalioth> it's not mneptok
 * mneptok farts delicately
<elky> um, his cloak changed?
<mneptok> it did?
<mneptok> not to my knowledge
<nalioth> mneptok: services have changed.
<elky> oh, i thought it used to be different
<nalioth> mneptok: elky: neither of you are identified
<mneptok> ubottu: realtek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Seeker`>  ubottu: relatek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubottu: realtek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> haha
<elky> nalioth, so we now remain cloaked even when not identified?
<Seeker`> !forget relatek
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<nalioth> elky: weird, isn't it?
<elky> or is my client just slow to figure?
<elky> nalioth, stupid really
<tj83> so if i wish to pull this up in a channel how do I do this?
<Seeker`> you are identified to services
<Seeker`> are you identified to the bot?
<mneptok> !realtek
<ubottu> Factoid realtek not found
<Seeker`>  ubottu: realtek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<tj83> !Realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<elky> !realtek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, elky said: !realtek is <reply>some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<elky> far out
<Seeker`> elky: @whoami
<elky> @whoami
<ubottu> elky: I don't recognize you.
<elky> @login
<ubottu> elky: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Seeker`> mneptok: @whoamo
<Seeker`> *whoami
<mneptok> @whoibe
<Jack_Sparrow> .. WhoDat
<tj83> Thanks Guys...
<tj83> I am outta here
<Seeker`> seeya
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: hah ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Im getting punchy... time to call it a night
<Hobbsee> sky didn't fall in, then?
<Hobbsee> @login
<ubottu> Hobbsee: The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !scrot is a simple screen capture utility using imlib2. Scrot has a few options, detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/scrot
<Myrtti> jussi01: you better tell him about your thoughts of "do we need a factoid for every app available"
<elky> !info scrot
<elky> :(
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-7 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<elky> :D
<jussi01> Myrtti: D
<Myrtti> jussi01: would you mind if I'd suggest a person having an improvment idea about ubottu would come /msging straight to you?
<Myrtti> ugh that was horribly put
<tonyyarusso> Throw the cow over the fence some hay?
<jussi01> Myrtti: people do it all the time, so thats ok. but they are better filing a bug, then I dont forget
<jussi01> Myrtti: stdin is also a bot contact, so you can also contact him
<Myrtti> jussi01: file a bug, how?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> Myrtti: ^
<Myrtti> !search ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> Found: bugs, best, botabuse
<Myrtti> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Myrtti> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Myrtti> though I just got this horrible idea of being the bug contact of ubottu
<Myrtti> horrible, horrible eugh.
<Myrtti> /me tries to shake the idea off
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I HATE THIS SCREEN/IRSSI BUG
<Myrtti> who do I have to bribe to get rid of this
<Hobbsee> which bug?
<Myrtti> the one that makes overly long lines not to wrap correctly and making the content of the window previously visited to "leak" where the wrapped line should continue to
<Myrtti> I've got no idea how to trace the problem...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> happens in virtualized hardy server
<Myrtti> not in "commandline" hardy
<Hobbsee> dodgy.
<Myrtti> it really freaks me out to see "confidential" text mixed up in a casual conversation
<Myrtti> like "so which venereal disease did you get from that idiot" on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> and that was just an example
<Myrtti> /me goes to find a bug to whine in
<bazhang> mr. re-install is at it again.
<Myrtti> should he be asked to come here
<Myrtti> whaddaya think, ompaul?
<ompaul> bazhang, who  is it and where
<ompaul> do you want me to lead on it?
<ompaul> or does anyone else?>
<Myrtti> robg_
<Myrtti> he's been advising people with all sorts of problems to just reinstall.
<Myrtti> yesterday Seeker` (I believe) stopped an user from reinstalling the whole system just to get edubuntu to work.
<Myrtti> and we've been watching his behaviour for about a week now.
<ompaul> ffs
<ompaul> let me look back
<ompaul> invite issued
<ompaul> lets sit back
<ompaul> one more comment mute him
<ompaul> as in one more _bad piece of advice_
<Seeker`> Myrtti: that is correct
<ompaul> Seeker`, can you get me the time of that
<Myrtti> also Jack_Sparrow has been looking after him
<Myrtti> I bet he stops now the advise stuff for about an hour
<ompaul> fine will watch it also
<Myrtti> I vaguely remember him stopping for a while with the bad advise after bazhang had asked him to stop with the "reinstall, two hours, done"-show
<Myrtti> and then just carried on
<ompaul> ack
<Seeker`> ompaul: just looking
<Seeker`> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Seeker`> ompaul: "does robg_ regularly suggest that people reinstall"
<Seeker`> search for that here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/05/29/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<ompaul> Seeker`, thanks
<jpds> 'lo Seeker`, ompaul
<ompaul> not waiting
<Myrtti> and whaddaya know, ompaul gave invite to -ops, robg_ going silent
<Myrtti> could be a coincident, then again, might not be
 * ompaul wonders
<ompaul> now he is muted in #ubuntu
<ompaul> good morning robg_
<robg_> ompaul: good morning.
<ompaul> any idea why you were asked to join here?
<robg_> ompaul: god only knows.
<ompaul> na
<ompaul> I actually do :)
<ikonia> Seeker`: you called me ?
<Seeker`> ikonia: PM?
<ikonia> Seeker`: apologies I've had a few days out of bath
<ikonia> Seeker`: sure
<ompaul> robg_, the idea that someone solves their issues with a reinstall or other brutal treatment of their machine when it is not necessary is not the kind of help we advise in #ubuntu
<robg_> ompaul: I am indeed brutal.
<robg_> ompaul: these machines can take it.
<ompaul> but their users don't need to do that
<ompaul> and we are about making life easy - not hard
<Myrtti> you do realize that in most cases reinstall isn't needed and can cause more work than trying to fix the problem with other means?
<Myrtti> right?
<robg_> ompaul: I hear people struggling for 3 days with a problem that I solve in 2 hours.
<ompaul> and comments like: <robg__> genii: I have the impression that a slow download actually produces better files.   <<<< are just "wrong"
<ompaul> robg_, and if you both knew the right way you would be done in 5 - 10 minutes or less maybe one line of perl
<robg_> ompaul: slow downloads do not attract attention on the web, high bandwidth downloads do.
<ompaul> robg_, get off that track it is incorrect
<ompaul> getting out of the way quickly is what the http: protocol was developed for
<ompaul> fast and short bursts
<robg_> ompaul: carriers throttle high bandwidth downloads
<ompaul> that is a carrier choice and thus a users choice nothing to do with the rest of the internet
<robg_> ompaul: anything that messes with a download could damage the file.
<ompaul> robg_, stop that
<Seeker`> robg_: you are wrong
<robg_> ompaul: I have had only successes with slow downloads.
<Myrtti> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Seeker`> that is most unfortunate, but your theory is still wrong
<robg_> Seeker: I use methods that work. Theories do not interest me much.
<ompaul> robg_, look it seems you don't know what you are on about from our perspective
<ompaul> robg_, and frankly we can't have people getting bad information
<ompaul> robg_, and you sir are distributing same
<ompaul> so what are we do to?
<robg_> ompaul: my methods are formally correct and always work but I will gladly leave the provisioning of information to you.
<ompaul> I have unmuted you in #ubuntu - I did so upon join - please observe the way problems are resolved, and don't give what we call bad information, be aware that if you do suggest a reinstall again to anyone in any case where it is not warranted then you may find yourself banned
<robg_> ompaul: get stuffed.
<Myrtti> oh my
<ompaul> you got your answer in #ubuntu
<ompaul> and now here
<jpds> aol - whoo
<ompaul> watch #ubuntu just in case
<PriceChild> Aww I love today's xkcd.
<ompaul> fading dreams?
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> didn't get it till the alt text though, shame on me
<Seeker`> ompaul: I asked him a few times yesterday not to swear
<ompaul> Seeker`, he should not have to be asked more than once
<ompaul> are we talking about rob or someone else?
<bazhang> marcusklass
<ompaul> find
<ompaul> fine
<Seeker`> ompaul: I can't really do anything about it
 * ompaul goes to check something
<ompaul> and you let them back in and then they get the idea that it is going to escalate don't worry about it
<ompaul> woops
<Seeker`> ompaul: they dont let me have ops in #ubuntu, so I can't do anything much about people doing naughty things
<ompaul> Seeker`, get a job :)
<ompaul> we are saving you from yourself :)
<ikonia> best response to a student
<ikonia> actually laughed out loud in the office
<ompaul> ikonia, hehe
<Seeker`> ompaul: I'm not sure if i still count as a student, did my last exam yesterday
<ikonia> love it, perfectly reasonable discussing then the standard issue retort "get a job2
<ompaul> Seeker`, wait three months
<ikonia> while dinner = beans on toast; do student lifestyle; done
<bazhang> chanserv gives Seeker` ops
<Seeker`> actaully, i'm going to have loads of drinks from shakeaway while my library card is still valid
<bazhang> ruh roh
<ikonia> Seeker`: genius
<ompaul> what chanserv giveth chanserv can taketh away
<ompaul> ikonia, what is this shakeaway he speaks of
<ikonia> milkshake bar in town
<ikonia> not a booze bar
<Seeker`> http://www.shakeaway.com/subsites/uk/homepage.htm
<ikonia> it's where the cool kids hang out
 * ikonia is not cool enough to drink there
<Myrtti> omg
<Myrtti> i just realized I'm living a student life
<Myrtti> and I can't remember when I attended any classes
<Seeker`> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> Myrtti: my script is flawed
<ikonia> Seeker`: I don't wear skinny jeans
<Seeker`> ikonia: I dont either
<ikonia> maybe the dress code has changed  then ;)
 * ompaul does not wear jeans has not since 1988
<Seeker`> actually, I may get one on the way up to uni today
<ikonia> Seeker`: on a saturday it's always over taken with the "cool" kids with their skinny jeans and caps that are puposfully put on jaunty
<ompaul> now there is a fact
<Seeker`> ikonia: :(
<ompaul> Seeker`, does the truth hurt?
<ompaul> ;-)
 * ompaul rusn
 * ompaul trips gets up and runs
<Seeker`> :P
<Myrtti> I do my laundry at the downstairs laundry room once a month, have a huge pile of dishes, there's hay all over the place, bed unmade, I sleep at odd hours and drool over university geek boys.
<Myrtti> oh, and I eat mostly frozen pizzas and other semi-prepared food from Lidl.
<ikonia> Seeker`: post a photo quick quick !
<Myrtti> or bread.
<Seeker`> ikonia: of what?
<ompaul> a shakeaway
<ikonia> Seeker`: "uni geek boys"
<ompaul> hahaha
<Seeker`> heh
<Myrtti> uni geek boys, where where
<ompaul> right so folks I am out of here
 * ikonia prods Myrtti at seeker
<Myrtti> /me looks around
<ikonia> hot uni geek in the room
<Myrtti> oh, there :-D
<Myrtti> hiya Seeker` ;-)
<Seeker`> hi Myrtti :)
<ompaul> predator
<ikonia> ha ha
<ompaul> right so I am out of here
<ompaul> ;-)
<Myrtti> :-<
<ikonia> laters
<Myrtti> laters ompaul
<ompaul> breakfast
<Myrtti> I'll prolly have to ask my project manager if he knows any eligible uni Linux geek bachelors from here
<Myrtti> since I can't date him.
<Myrtti> :-)
<ikonia> you'll have to beat them off with a pink stick
<ikonia> (due to your love of pink)
<stdin> quick announcement for those running a bot: the ubuntu.db URL has changed to http://jussi01.com/web/ubuntu.db please update your cron scripts :)
<PriceChild> Cody seems to be under the impression that a resolution was made at uds that the irc council and freenode staff would not op in ubuntu channels. He has removed my access and *!*@freenode/staff/* from #xubuntu. As a GC I am requesting the +f flag in #xubuntu to return this./ Just fyi.
<ompaul> PriceChild, ask him to talk here
<PriceChild> Ah he is back online.
<ompaul> it was not a resolution it was a suggestion that the whole thing would be rejigged
<PriceChild> I talked with him a little ago, then he went offline saying he would look into it.
<cody-somerville> Cheers.
<ompaul> you still wearing a suit?
<ompaul> ;-)
<cody-somerville> Actually... yea :/
<cody-somerville> <-- is a loser.
 * ompaul sends ya a few tees
<cody-somerville> :D
<ompaul> they might be a bit on the large side :)
<cody-somerville> hehe.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: from what i heard, that was a suggestion.
<Hobbsee> but wasn't written down anywhere, nor decided upson.
<ompaul> there were several strands to as I understood it
<ompaul> as i understood it the idea was not to remove or strike freenode/staff from the access list but
<ompaul> that freenode/staff and irc-ops would not be the same people
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: OTOH, as the channel contact, he certainly has some rights
<ompaul> where ops are ubuntu ops
<ompaul> further to that
<elky> Hobbsee, and the users have the right to expect that everything can be done to protect them. he's thrown out the biggest protection the users of the channel have by removing the staff access
<ompaul> the council would not be all ops but should be inactive ops as far as I could tell with outsiders
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: as a member of hte ubuntu irc council, i am part of the team that manages our presence on freenode. #xubuntu *should* have freenode/staff in, for reasons i have explained to cody.
<Hobbsee> elky: i guess that then gets down to whether the staff actually respond.  but yes, i see your point
<ompaul> SWAT, you about?
 * Hobbsee wonders when her mobile will ring.
<elky> Hobbsee, the staff cannot respond without the access there, by their own policies.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, staff won't respond unless chan ops are not present
<ompaul> and then they tend not to be as responsive as chan ops
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I'm not even sure when UbuntuIrcCouncil transferred ownership of the channel to cody.
<ompaul> they view their role as very much stand back and act only if the channel is out of control for want of a phrase which I am not willing to define further
<ompaul> next up
<Hobbsee> elky: oh, i know that.
<Hobbsee> elky: no question there
<Pici> Why not have cody-somerville (ping) weigh in on this instead of talking about what we think he thinks.
<PriceChild> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat says it is still UbuntuIrcCouncil's for exapmle.
<PriceChild> I don't really care about that if the channel is being maintained properly by whoever has the proper access.
<cody-somerville> So the main complaint is the lack of access in the channel to Freenode staff?
<elky> that's the most critical. it's a redundancy feature/service
<cody-somerville> I'm not intrinsically opposed to having them on the access list.
<ompaul> cody-somerville, there is no "main complain"
<ompaul> t
<ompaul> woops :)
<elky> then why did you remove them?
<cody-somerville> ompaul, s/complaint/concern ?
<ompaul> cody-somerville,  they are needed the point was the dual role of staff/irc-op
<PriceChild> I would also appreciate being added to the list with at least +votiA, preferably +f
<ompaul> and then council / staff
<ompaul> PriceChild, that reads funny voti for A n f
<PriceChild> Freenode staffers opping in our channels is not a problem, and I hope nobody is questioning that. What is a problem in some people's opinions is people wearing both hats when making decisions.
<ompaul> the elections are won -- but I digress
<cody-somerville> elky, I was under the impression that a decision had been made at UDS to effect that individuals could only wear one hat.
<ompaul> PriceChild, that is exactly the "concern" to rob cody-somerville's phrase
<ompaul> cody-somerville, not could - the suggestion and it was a suggestion was "should"
<ompaul> but that has not played out in any way
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: as a freenode staffer, I am already under that decision on their side. (Just so you know)
<elky> cody-somerville, you're against people who help more than one project?
<Pici> I'm not sure what removing access for Freenode staff has to do with people being on the irc council and being freenode staff...
<cody-somerville> elky, What would give you that idea?
<ompaul> elky, I think that is unfair, the guy has not got the picture in full that is all
<elky> cody-somerville, the whole dual-role thing
<PriceChild> Pici: suggestion is for more than the irc council
<elky> how is it unfair. that's how it's sounding to me at the moment, as someone who is only now hearing *anything* about this.
<cody-somerville> elky, I was not at the meeting at UDS Intrepid because I was tied up elsewhere but if I understand correctly the rationale was not to prevent people from contributing to multiple projects but to improve transparency.
<PriceChild> We really need to hold an irc council meeting, so much to discuss.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: it was all talk.  it's not action until it's publically documented.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: where did you see this documented?
<ompaul> elky, he made an mistake that is all
<elky> cody-somerville, you were not the only one tied up elsewhere.
<Hobbsee> elky: mneptok represented well, so you don't need to worry :)
<cody-somerville> elky, You weren't able to attend either?
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: none of the irc council was there in person.
<cody-somerville> Mkay.
<elky> cody-somerville, no, i was running a stand at the local version of CeBIT.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: afaik only i was able to join via irc, which was extremely limited.
<ompaul> PriceChild, +1
<ompaul> I wonder if the streams were saved
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: so what shall we do.
<ompaul> cos logs of the session and the streams could be played back and then a feeling gotten for what was needed
<cody-somerville> Well, I'll speak with the individuals who had passed the summary on to me and I'll see about resolving the confusion.
<ompaul> cody-somerville, I strongly suggest you talk with mneptok
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: so you are not adding these flags back now?
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, I would have no problem adding the flags back right now.
<cody-somerville> I certainly don't think any one is going to do anything they're not suppose to.  I was simply updating the access list to adhere to what I believed was new policy.
<Myrtti> cody-somerville: if #xubuntu needs more ops to your opinion (regardless of what the situation is with other things), I'm available
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: in normal terms, it's never policy until it's actually documented somewhere.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: transparency, and all
 * elky nods to hobbsee
<Myrtti> cody-somerville: just fyi, I'm not pushing
<cody-somerville> Hobbsee, I assumed that was being taken care of/already done.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: bad assumption, methinks.
<cody-somerville> I had no reason to believe what I was told was incorrect.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: you're not on the irc ML or something?
<PriceChild> Who told you this?
<elky> i'm rather a fan of the penchant 'seeing is believing'
<cody-somerville> Hobbsee, No, Seveas removed me over a year ago.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: feel free to resubscibe, it isn't a private list.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Thanks.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, What do I have to type to add freenode staff, yourself, and Myrtti to the access list with op access?
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: the nick ubuntuirccouncil would also be appreciated
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: /msg chanserv help flags
<cody-somerville> I'd prefer to have more time to think/research about adding ubuntuirccouncil for now.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: I'm not happy.
<PriceChild> 1212152328 13:58:48 < cody-somerville> I certainly don't think any one is going to do anything they're not suppose to.  I was simply updating the access  list to adhere to what I believed was new policy.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: but neither is this the spanish inquisition.
<elky> Hobbsee, we must play this out here however, for transparency sake.
<PriceChild> If you don't believe freenode/staff is prohibited from being on the flags, if you don't think I am, then there is no difference in the council being there, except for if you don't trust them?
<Hobbsee> elky: sure, but i don't see why it has to be done right this second, either.
<Hobbsee> assuming that there are people around to cover the interim time.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, I think it has to do more with a lack of understanding of what adding that nick to the access list entails.
<cody-somerville> and it is true that I may have certain misgivings
<PriceChild> That nick used to be on #xubuntu with the access for flags modification.
<PriceChild> It used to be contact even.
<PriceChild> Adding it on now with +o at least, can serve anyone on the irc council as a last resort to op up if needed.
<cody-somerville> I'm going to have ask that you simply accept that I need more time to understand and come to a decision.
<Pici> cody-somerville: Can we help you understand? What part of access are you not clear on?
<Myrtti> meh.
 * Hobbsee wonders if people holding up sticks and demanding that things get done immediately, or the irc equivalent, is really an effective form of management.  If you're determined to get it done, then do it yourself?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I would rather not do that tbh as it would cause lots more fuss.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Agreed.
<Myrtti> Myrtti says: close your eyes everyone and count slowly to 15
<Hobbsee> i'm sure it would, but i'm not sure the "do it right now!  NOW!" approach is so hot either...
<Myrtti> it's only irc, folks.
<Hobbsee> yes, it is.
<ompaul> don't forget also that stuff gets lost in typelation
 * PriceChild highfives ompaul 
<ompaul> where translating the thoughts into typing can break ideas
 * ompaul returns the salute to PriceChild 
 * ompaul hugs the channel - be afraid ;-)
<ompaul> \o/ \o/ \o/
<Myrtti> /me huggles ompaul back
<elky> ompaul knows this because he's turned typelation failure into a new skill
<Myrtti> /me puts silently a note saying "I'm an old geezer, ask me about stone age" to ompauls back
<ompaul> elky, that was so nice, you know I will frame that
<ompaul> Myrtti, ohh thanks :)
<Myrtti> /me silently returns to work
<elky> :)
 * ompaul knows the handwriting and the use of the words old geezer are unique to her at this time 
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul rofl
<ompaul> poor floor
<Myrtti> /me curses silently under her breath
<ompaul> hahahaah
<cody-somerville> Okay
<ompaul> Myrtti, I got a book for you to read: http://www.alibris.com/search/books/isbn/0132396556
<cody-somerville> I think I've added people with the right flags
<ompaul> cody-somerville, you might want to see if you can convince someone to get that for you ^^
<cody-somerville> ompaul, score :)
 * cody-somerville adds to wishlist.
<Myrtti> mmmmmm
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: UbuntuIrcCouncil would also be appreciated.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, I acknowledge that I promise you that I will look into adding it. However, I don't want to add it and then feel like I want to remove it after I've had some time to think about it.
<cody-somerville> *and I
<ompaul> cody-somerville, better to be wrong and try something than do nothing at all
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: I would appreciate discussion on it with you then.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, How about we arrange an informal meeting sometime late next week and we'll come to a decision then?
<ompaul> cody-somerville, at any one time there are three things you can do, that is do something, choose to defer, and do nothing
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: is there a reason why this time is not suitable?
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Besides being at work and me currently missing a MOTU meeting? :P
<cody-somerville> Yes. I need time to think about the situation and form an opinion.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: the meeting just finished.
<PriceChild> I also don't believe there is a 'situation'
<cody-somerville> You're welcome to replace 'situation' with a more appropriate word.
<PriceChild> Still, seems like you would rather avoid the problem.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: you'd probably do better to hand the access completely to them.  looks like you have no choice in the matter, when they're telling you what to do.
<cody-somerville> No. It just seems like you want to push the issue after I've already politely asked you to accept the decision I've made.
<cody-somerville> Hobbsee, : (
<PriceChild> Lets leave it at that then for a while.
<cody-somerville> That sounds reasonable to me.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: next time you're free please send me a PM.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Certainly. You're welcome to also send me an e-mail explaining why your POV to expedite the process.
<PriceChild> why my POV to expedite the process?
<elky> yeah, that failed to parse in my brain too
<ompaul> add the word is
<ompaul> cody-somerville, PriceChild may I make a suggestion that you both communicate in pm for a while say in two or three days
<ompaul> and leave everything else out of here for the moment - cos it is just going around in a circle
<ompaul> and wasting cycles
<PriceChild> By the way, #xubuntu is owned by UbuntuIrcCouncil on the testnet, which is only a matter of weeks old. Still confused over that matter.
<ompaul> what do you say to that PriceChild cody-somerville ?
<PriceChild> ompaul: where is the word 'is' meant to go?
<ompaul>  why your POV is to expedite the process.
<ompaul> there not being a process as far as I know but that is my take
<ompaul> now can we just drop it for today please
<PriceChild> I'm still confused what that meant. Yes I am happy to drop it until cody is free and sends me that PM.
<ompaul> cos the heat is on and to use a phrase "one word is borrowing another"
<elky> im with PriceChild that i'd like to know who removed us from contact though.
<bazhang> mediation seems to have paid off with Trae
<PriceChild> ompaul has explained in Pm what was meant.
<ompaul> bazhang, now that I got to see
 * ompaul takes off his cynical hat
<Hobbsee> bazhang: speaking of which, has the bible guy come back yet?
<PriceChild> Trae?
 * Mez hands ompaul a beer hat
<Hobbsee> i've not been watching
 * ompaul robs Mez's beer mat
<bazhang> Hobbsee, yes, but as a well-behaved randall from philly :)
<Mez> ?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: good!
<Hobbsee> bazhang: i'm glad to see that catalysing still works ;)
<Mez> ompaul, I gave you a hat..
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang I dont think trea will be a prob.
<bazhang> more uber-mediation :)
<ompaul> Mez, Mez hands ompaul a beer hat ::rhymn:module:: ompaul robs Mez's beer mat
<Pici> Mez: Was it a fedora?
<Mez> you know - one of those with beer cans on the side and long straws?
<Mez> Pici, no ...
<ompaul> Mez, hahahaha
<Pici> Mez: red?
<bazhang> never rob beer to umm nvm
<ompaul> Pici, now I am seeing red
 * ompaul grins
<Mez> Pici, yeah - red
<ompaul> okay I got to do something here
<ompaul> back in a few
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, moshe said: ubottu: what is the answer for UBUNTU?
<jpds> !bot > moshe
<Pici> !what is <reply> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<jpds> !what is the answer for UBUNTU
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, jpds said: !what is the answer for UBUNTU
<Mez> Pici, I can remember that being annoying
<Pici> ubottu: what is poop
<Mez> and it doesnt apply
<ubottu> But what already means something else!
<Mez> !forget what
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Mez
<Mez> It wont work like that unfortunately :(
<Myrtti> I haz idea
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Do they speak english in what?
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> Pici:
<Pici> Myrtti:
<Myrtti> !pim
<ubottu> Factoid pim not found
<Myrtti> !evolution
<ubottu> Factoid evolution not found
<Pici> !evolution
<Myrtti> :-P
<Mez> !search pim
<ubottu> Found:
<Pici> I'm not sure why we need pim though
<ompaul> !what is
<ubottu> Factoid what is not found
<ompaul> it sees is as
<ompaul> ......
<ompaul> a command
<Pici> ubottu: what is the meaning of life
<ubottu> But what already means something else!
<Pici> !what
<ubottu> Factoid what not found
<Pici> !unforget what
<ubottu> I suddenly remember what again, Pici
<Pici> ubottu: say what one more time
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Pici recently saw Pulp Fiction for the first time, apologizes
<ompaul> Pici, hahahahaha
<ompaul> Pici, and what do they call a burger round your way?
<Myrtti> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent.
<Pici> ompaul: what
<ompaul> le what?
<ompaul> la what?
 * ompaul grins
<Pici> a royale with cheese?
<ompaul> hahaha
<ubottu> Pici called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ompaul> Pici, what you do that for?
<ompaul> :)
<ikonia> did anyone else get spam on web hosting from silver
<Myrtti> what was the kde replacement for "gksudo gedit" again?
<Pici> pm? nope.
<Pici> Myrtti: kdesu kate ?
<Myrtti> kdesu kate?
<bazhang> kdesudo kate?
<Myrtti> thanks
<ikonia> ok - I'm getting version requests and hit for hosting advice from silver in pm
<ikonia> no-one else ?
<jpds> not me
<bazhang> not yet
<bazhang> got one from mint user moshe though
<Jack_Sparrow> not me
<ikonia> 14:50 <Silver_> where i can host a site
<ikonia> 14:50 -!- Silver_ [n=silver@77-85-73-231.btc-net.bg]
<ikonia> 14:50 -!-  ircname  : Stanimir Mihov
<ikonia> 14:50 -!-  channels : #ubuntu
<ikonia> 14:50 -!-  server   : irc.freenode.net [http://freenode.net/]
<ikonia> 14:50 -!- End of WHOIS
<ikonia> 14:50 -!- Silver_ [n=silver@77-85-73-231.btc-net.bg] has quit [Client Quit]
<ikonia> 14:50 Silver_ [n=silver@77-85-73-231.btc-net.bg] requested CTCP VERSION from  ikonia:
<ikonia> 14:52 <Silver_> ty in advice
<ikonia> 14:52 <ikonia> why are you asking me ?
<ikonia> 14:52 <ikonia> why are you running version against me
<ikonia> 14:52 <Silver_> to see what irc client you use
<ikonia> it goes on
<Pici> ikonia: All the weirdos seem to like messaging you
<ikonia> is that a compliment ?
<Pici> Just an observation ;)
<bazhang> first line of defense!
<ikonia> I'm hopeful its because they see someone active
<ikonia> or I could just give off a weirdo friendly vibe
<bazhang> or ik<tab> is easier than baz<tab>
<Amaranth> I get them a lot too
<jpds> ikonia: must be cos they see you helping out a lot
<ikonia> jpds: or just an active guy
<ikonia> as in - oh he's responding
<ikonia> no big deal, he's left, he can ask me, just as long as he's not hitting random people in #ubuntu, which it looks like he's not
<jpds> ikonia: so... which host did you suggest?
<Jack_Sparrow> Maybe someone wrote a note about ikonia on the bathroom wall ?
<ikonia> he quit when I was trying to either find out his requirments or directing him to some webhosting
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: there are /many/ f them
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ikonia> jpds: I think he actually wanted to know how to host it on his own box, but it was hard work getting to that
<jpds> ikonia: ah, right
<ompaul> PriceChild, ehh have a look at the ownership of #ubuntu-doc
<ompaul> muted <boki_boy>
<ompaul> failed to speak correctly in pm and then when unmuted continued so banned
<PriceChild> ompaul: what about it?
<Pici> Just giving us a status update
<ompaul> it has jdub there afik he has not been involved for a long time now
<Pici> oh, that.
<ompaul> yeap
 * Pici neverminds
 * ompaul smacks ACM web site with a very big cluestick
 * Mez makes obscure memory optimizations 
 * ompaul looks for a bigger cluestick
<Pici> PriceChild: there are also some interesting things being returned by alis for #ubuntu channels... like #ubuntu-love (which seems to have locobot in it)
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, TRudd said: !me is waiting for Windows 7
<PriceChild> I'm gonna have some tea, then will make a proposal.
<nalioth> folks, keeping in mind the new services, if you haven't reconnected for days, you are now unidentified (but have kept your cloak)
<nalioth> IOW, if you were online during the services upgrade and haven't disconnected
<SportChick> nalioth++
<Pici> nalioth: or if you didn't re-id
<Pici> s/didn't/haven't/
<jussi01> Good evening all
<Pici> good afternoon
<nalioth> Pici: well, that was kinda what i was pointing to  :P
<SWAT> ompaul: screen + irssi = bliss (I tend to sleep, sometimes)
<jussi01> Quassel FTW
<jussi01> hrm... ubuntu.com seems down... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<PriceChild> wfm
<PriceChild> oh wait... giving me the download the 8.04 release candidate page
<Pici> ooh, me too
<PriceChild> Heads up on the ML.
 * jussi01 sighs
<Myrtti> WHOA
<PriceChild> jussi01: what's up?
<Myrtti> mmmm, I'm seeing a weird first page
<jussi01> Myrtti: I got this: http://imagebin.ca/view/8ivd8k.html
<jussi01> PriceChild: just a stupid topic - I told someone to read the topic of #kubuntu-kde4,  when he asked how to install kde 4 from 3, and he never got past: This channel is for KDE4 support on Kubuntu only (Not SVN). If you are running KDE3, please go to #kubuntu
<Myrtti> I saw a "Hardy RC released, 8.04 coming soon" picture...
<jussi01> So yeah, got to figure out how to express that a little better...
<PriceChild> fun fun fun
<jussi01> maybe: For KDE 3 support go to #kubuntu
<Myrtti> idiocy of individual humans and the humanity as whole never stops to amaze me
<Myrtti> I sort of expect more
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> headdesk! same user:
<jussi01> [20:51:02] <[A]Li> why linux do not allow to use .exe files?
<jussi01> [20:51:12] <[A]Li> as the most users need .exe files most times
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> that's about the funniest I've seen for a loooong time
<SWAT> that almost made me cry
<jussi01> #kubuntu-kde4 for more... :/
<jussi01> [20:55:12] <[A]Li> actually i am working for linux
<jussi01> Ok, im really not looking anymore...
<SWAT> jussi01, any logs online? This is comedy material
<jussi01> SWAT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15839/
<Myrtti> oh lawd
<SWAT> jussi01: ow dear... let's hope it doesn't rub off onto others
 * jussi01 gulps down another cup of patience
 * SWAT slowly refills jussi01's cup
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> *snif* I ran out of chocolate
<jussi01> !opsnack | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
 * jussi01 thinks we need to change the !help/bot factoid
<Pici> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Pici> yes
<PriceChild> what's up with it?
<jussi01> PriceChild: !help should point to somewhere to get help
<Pici> !halp
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Pici> :)
<jussi01> :D
<PriceChild> aha yes
<jussi01> and we definately needa !hai factoid... :P
<Pici> I can haz hello?
<Myrtti> hm, I hope I'm not the only one who noticed stdin's announcment earlier
<Myrtti> about the database url
<jussi01> [13:49:48] <stdin> quick announcement for those running a bot: the ubuntu.db URL has changed to http://jussi01.com/web/ubuntu.db please update your cron scripts :)
<Pici> I saw it, but I dont run a bot.
 * jussi01 pokes nalioth: 
<Myrtti> I've got it on my crontab
<nalioth> jussi01: poked
<Myrtti> and I'm not running a bot (yet)
<jussi01> nalioth: :)
<jussi01> CyberKing: hello, can we help you?
<CyberKing> jussi01: i was looking for help on how to use ubot3 of nalioth
<CyberKing> i'm from #ubuntu-bd
<nalioth> CyberKing: as i mentioned, joining #ubuntu for a day would give you a very good idea
<jussi01> CyberKing: you can also go play in #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> !goodbotuse | CyberKing
<ubottu> CyberKing: goodbotuse is please do "!factoid > user" see here: for more details:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/goodbotuse
<CyberKing> cool, thanks. #ubuntu-bots is the right place for me i guess ;)
<jussi01> Myrtti: next time calcmandan gives scrot or something else like that, give him !scope
<Myrtti> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<Myrtti> ok
<jussi01> CyberKing: cool - anything else we can help with?
<jussi01> !idle | CyberKing
<ubottu> CyberKing: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<CyberKing> jussi01: thanks, will be back later if i need anything
<CyberKing> goodnight all
<Pici> byas
<jussi01> night
<ompaul> lets see if that changes attitude any
 * jpds eyes IFeelDead in #u
 * ompaul has already eyed them
<Jack_Sparrow> jpds You sure called that one
<jpds> Jack_Sparrow: hmm?
<Jack_Sparrow> read back
<Jack_Sparrow> IFeelDead is now known as ovojebot
<jpds> and back again
<Jack_Sparrow> yep..  I figured you'd ban him after the f-bomb
<jpds> I was only watching when he said he needed drugs
<Myrtti> English language is funny
<Myrtti> I need drugs too, every day.
<Myrtti> medication, that is.
<PriceChild> Anyone heard from emma lately?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> I was sorta wondering what happened to her
<Myrtti> as I was shuffling thru my private convo logs today
<PriceChild> If there haven't been any issues I'm taking that as a good thing Myrtti ;)
<Myrtti> I mean, I haven't seen her even in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I sorta hope she's ok
<Myrtti> well, not sorta
<Myrtti> I do hope she's ok
<PriceChild> Myrtti: she's fine.
<PriceChild> Hmmm our wiki pages need some updates.
<Myrtti> hello lidi20, jimmygoon
<jimmygoon> I believe the factoid for ccsm for ubotu should be:
<jimmygoon> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Myrtti> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jimmygoon> That is what it used to be an is a better option in my opinion. At the least they should include both I think
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !ccsm =~ s/'simple-ccsm'/'simple-ccsm' or 'compizconfig-settings-manager'/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm' or 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Myrtti> there
<jimmygoon> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<PriceChild> in addition to my ML post, seems there are now 7 people with ubuntu cloaks who haven't renewed their membership, less worried about that though and it can be done later
<Myrtti> PriceChild: in short, with my pea sized brain of the moment, how carefully should I read that ML post?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: I would appreciate you reading it 'moderately' carefully :)
<PriceChild> How's that?
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> so I'll just glance it over
<Myrtti> I got halfway thru and my brain segfaulted
<PriceChild> poor Myrtti
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> hello Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> hello! things are looking tense in #kubuntu atm. would appreciate your moderation. thanks!
<Myrtti> anyone with the proper flags?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: sorry, I dont
<PriceChild> I'll take a look.
<Myrtti> /me pokes Pricey with a pink stick.
<Odd-rationale> thanks!
 * Seeker` wishes he could do more to help :(
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what'd I do? :)
<Myrtti> you was kyuuut
<PriceChild> I'm not sure what is needed in #kubuntu btw, all seems fine.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: kyuuut?
<Myrtti> cute.
<Myrtti> ichc
<PriceChild> why do i like mgmt
<Seeker`> ?
<PriceChild> its a band
<PriceChild> not exactly what I usually go for
<Myrtti> /me googles for piccies of cute Ubuntu geeks
<PriceChild> Myrtti: stalker
<Seeker`> Myrtti: PriceChild is a student :P
<Myrtti> PriceChild: a girl has to have something to do while her supermultitool script runs and produces four different websites, 50 pdf's and 4 gzipped tarballs of aforementioned junk.
<mneptok> Myrtti: i thought you wre already infatuated with ompaul :P
<Myrtti> mneptok: mrs. O'Malley might have a say about that
<Myrtti> and it's cold, lonely, dark and silent.
<Myrtti> and it's friday
<Myrtti> or was.
<Myrtti> besides, all the good ones are already taken.
<Myrtti> though I think the picture of long haired Jono looks funny :-P
<Myrtti> /me hides
<Jack_Sparrow> How long do we put up with Taza
<Myrtti> ok, way too late for me to be awake.
<Myrtti> I forgot to eat today
<Myrtti> time for bed.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-31
<zzasd> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> zzasd May we help you
<zzasd> not you
<zzasd> but some one else can
<Jack_Sparrow> Fine..
<PriceChild> zzasd: what do you need?
<zzasd> Not to be rude but i dont care much for you
<zzasd> :)
<zzasd> price can we take this via pm
<PriceChild> oh is this flipster?
<Jack_Sparrow> Price it was my ban
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<zzasd> zzz exactly
<zzasd> why i would rather not speak to you
<zzasd> and there is also a kline on my nick when i was told that i would be unbanned if i came back in 2 weeks
<Jack_Sparrow> I checked.. I removed my ban as promised
<elky> we have nothing to do with klines
<zzasd> well whats up with the kline
<PriceChild> zzasd: Unfortunately I will not be around long enough to talk to you about things, but I would appreciate knowing why you feel you can't talk to Jack_Sparrow.
<PriceChild> elky: Jack_Sparrow: please see ML
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild np.. HE thinks I left my ban up..
<Jack_Sparrow> ML ?
<zzasd> well how come when i cannect with flip it says badpassword that would be a kline
<flip> nvm
<PriceChild> That is not a kline.
<flip> any way uh whats the open ssl packages
<PriceChild> flip: this isn't a support channel.
<flip> well no one in the support channel seems to know
<flip> dont want to get banned for repeating my self again
<elky> try asking somewhere else like the forums or the mailing list then
<PriceChild> flip: everyone here is in the support channel, so if noone there knows, nobody here knows.
<PriceChild> jac	mailing list
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: mailing list
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<elky> PriceChild, a new mail since 6 hours ago?
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild Sorry to sound dumb here.. but what about the mailing list?  I have never used them
<PriceChild> elky: yep
<elky> PriceChild, still en transit to me then
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: you should be subscribed to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-irc
<Jack_Sparrow> k..
<elky> or at least checking the archives occasionally
<Jack_Sparrow> Just subscribed...
<ubottu> Daisuke_Laptop called the ops in #kubuntu (Taza)
<Mez> mneptok, good call on the ban. I only removed as I hadnt fully read lastlog yet (was followed by a ping)
<mneptok> Mez: he had been asking for it for a while.
 * Mez hadnt read the log.
<Mez> but would have placed a ban after reading it
<mneptok> Mez: as you can tell by his last comment, i gave him plenty of opportunities to change behavior.
<Mez> you got there first
<elky> someone mentioned him earlier too
<elky> if it's who i think you're referring to
<mneptok> Taza
<ubottu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Hobbsee> oh, nasty.
<Hobbsee> the new services have broken my aliases
<nalioth> Hobbsee: yes, it sucks, too.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i thought they were supposed to be great and all singing and all dancing?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: no, broken aliases suck
<Hobbsee> oh, i see.
<Hobbsee> ooh, topic append, too
<Hobbsee> oh, boring.  they require valid email addresses now.
<nalioth> should cut down greatly on troll accounts
<Hobbsee> woot!  finally an enforce mode, too
<Hobbsee> email memos!
<Hobbsee> hurrah!
<nalioth> makes GuestXXXXX nicks upon enforcement
<Hobbsee> like oftc does.  yeah.
<Hobbsee> not that i really need it now though
<jussi01> !mce is foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> !-mint
<ubottu> mint is <alias> derivatives - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:27
<jussi01> !-derivatives
<ubottu> derivatives aliases: mint, linuxmce, ultimate - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:06 - last edited by Pici on 2008-05-22 18:07:00
<jussi01> !mce is <alias>derivatives
<ubottu> I know nothing about mce is <alias>derivative yet, jussi01
<jussi01> !no, mce is <alias>derivatives
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !mce
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Myrtti> moin
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (graxaim)
<Myrtti> humm
<elky> rmrf'er coming
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Myrtti> ok, so it works
<elky> in PM:
<elky> <graxaim> no thanks.
<elky> <graxaim> =D
<elky> <graxaim> bye!
<graxaim> changed idea
<graxaim> I am so bored.
<nalioth> bored?
<elky> that's not an excuse to ruin other people's day, and possibly lose their data
<graxaim> ^^
<Myrtti> bored????
<Myrtti> BORED?
<graxaim> that's your PoV
<Myrtti> POV?
<Myrtti> BORED?
<elky> graxaim, that's the Ubuntu POV.
<nalioth> point of view, Myrtti
<Myrtti> omlawd
<tonyyarusso> No, that is the Ubuntu community's POV, and while here you will follow it.
<elky> if you cannot comply with it, we must ask you to leave.
<Myrtti> nalioth: I know
<graxaim> yeap it's 4AM in the morning, it's freezin' around here
<elky> we do not care
<Myrtti> BORED?
<graxaim> I will follow if I WANT and WHENEVER I WANT, I just don't care.. you can ban me I will just go away =D
 * elky calms Myrtti
<elky> graxaim, then please leave any and all ubuntu channels now.
<Myrtti> graxaim: see you on the other side then
<graxaim> you can G-LINE me, you can AKILL me, do whatever you please =D
<Myrtti> ta-tah
<graxaim> actually, I will start fearing all this stuff when IRC starts popping out from my computer screen...
<gramm> thanks ops
<Myrtti> /csremove graxaim rm -rf /dev/graxaim "ooops"
<elky> gramm, who are you?
<gramm> elky: a guy that has (in the past) foolishly done the command that graxiam uttered
<elky> :)
<gramm> elky: i really have no tolerance for any of that stuff... it makes linux as a whole look bad, and especially ubuntu
<elky> yeah, we know
<gramm> is there a way you can get the bots to respond to that particular string?  something like a warning perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> gramm: Technically speaking, we probably could, but my guess is that it wouldn't be particularly effective, since people would just start obscuring it with scripting and escape codes or something dumb like that.
<Myrtti> yup, and we do have !danger
<gramm> tonyyarusso: is there a way the devs can build a warning into the "rm" command, for any path argument that resolves to / ?
<elky> it wont stop the ones that will only go to PM to get it through either
<tonyyarusso> gramm: no idea frankly
<Hobbsee> gramm: it already does, afaik.
 * Hobbsee finds something to try it with
<Myrtti> rm --preserve-root
<gramm> elky: good point, Hobbsee heh, cool.
<gramm> well, im off to bed, thanks again.
<Myrtti> straight from 'man rm'
<nalioth> gramm: there are many commands that are dangerous if misused
<Hobbsee> gramm: okay, my bad, it does wrok
<Hobbsee> -bash: /bin/rm: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> root@saturn:/# ls
<Hobbsee> -bash: ls: command not found
<Hobbsee> works very quickly, too
<gramm> Hobbsee: humph, good brainstorm idea.
<Myrtti> alias rm=rm --preserve-root
<elky> Hobbsee, on a small system without much in /home, sure
<Hobbsee> elky: well, this was a gutsy chroot, so...
<Myrtti> nite, gramm
<gramm> nite Myrtti, all
<Hobbsee> gramm: already filed as https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/174283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174283 in coreutils "rm does not preserve root by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> bah.
<Myrtti> /me wonders...
<elky> oh, i notices the loser continued to pm me after he quit here...
<elky> <graxaim> you didn't let me finish!
<elky> <graxaim> lol
<elky> <graxaim> I was pouring some more sarcasm around...
<elky> * graxaim has quit (Client Quit)
<ompaul> something went wrong
<ompaul> in two years of saturday morning unbans I have never had that happen
<elkbuntu> had what happen?
<ompaul> some how I selected bans I had no intention of unbanning
<elkbuntu> ooh
<ompaul> I have rebanned two that need to be there
<elkbuntu> oh i see
<ompaul> note my last word before I left
<ompaul> I knew something was wrong so kept as much as I could by killing the session
<ompaul> looking though the list the worst of those I know of are ban in action
<ompaul> back
<elkbuntu> did you get all the proxy vhosts?
<ompaul> in action
<ompaul> no idea flipping though the back scroll
<elkbuntu> powershells.eu for example
<elkbuntu> silenceisdefeat.org
<elkbuntu> do you have the full list, or would you like a pastebin?
<elkbuntu> im not going to go putting any back in, too many cooks i think
<ompaul> I am putting them back in by searching for them
<elkbuntu> ompaul, you rather just banned *!*@*
<ompaul> did I
<nalioth> well, it should be quiet for a while, then  :|
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> a lovely 3 minutes
<ompaul> elkbuntu, full list of proxy shells?
<ompaul>  or vhosts
<ompaul> or the fullllll list of what I did I have that
<elkbuntu> sure, gimme a min
<ompaul> I am only looking for the proxy shells but I think I have the worst offenders
<elkbuntu> http://pastebin.ca/IARbE0aM (oops)
<elkbuntu> once you've got it, i'll remove the paste.
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I have that list
<ompaul> already
<renegade444> Hi. I just found out I'm banned from #ubuntu, and I don't know why. I was told that I could ask here and find out what I did wrong.
<ompaul> I am working form it
<ompaul> renegade444, you should not be
<ompaul> I made a little bobo
<ompaul> boo boo
<ompaul> *!*:*
<ompaul> *!*@*
<renegade444> you did it to me ompaul? lol
<ompaul> that is I banned the whole planet
<ompaul> you should be able to join now
<renegade444> and yes, I'm unbanned now
<renegade444> thanks
<Hobbsee> bad ompaul.  *sigh* :)
 * ompaul bans Hobbsee 
<ompaul> :P
 * Hobbsee can unban herself, at least at the moment.
<elkbuntu> no need for you to hang around in here, renegade444
<renegade444> yup, was just logging channel, thanks all
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> I think I got the proxies
<elkbuntu> i really wonder about people who dont think to read up to where things changed when things go awry
<ompaul> I got one or two of the worst offenders
<elkbuntu> im inclined to just leave it as is. we'll find the rest as they pop up over the weekend
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> check the list of you see anyone I did not catch go for it
<ompaul> now for the bad news
<ompaul> I am heading out for breakfast
<ompaul> my usual Saturday morning feast
<ompaul> back in a couple of hours
<elkbuntu> liar. you broke the world and you're running off to exile. admit it.
<ompaul> hahahaaha
<ompaul> ok you found me out etc
<ompaul> at least it was not on purpose :-)
<ompaul> hehehe
<elkbuntu> excellent. our agents will be around to find you shortly. they'll be wearing black shades.
<Hobbsee> with needles?
<elkbuntu> if you call those things protruding from the 2x4 to be 'needles', sure
<ompaul> I have the pen with the red flash I am the original man in black
<ompaul> anyay away with me
 * Hobbsee snorts
 * SWAT wanted to erase the last 24 hours from ompaul's mind, but accidentally erased the last 24 years
<Myrtti> /me notes graxaim just joined #xubuntu and is happy that she has ops flag now there too
<elkbuntu> haha
<elkbuntu> time for mind games
 * elkbuntu whistles innocently
<bazhang> grazaim joined ubuntu a bit back then just left
<elkbuntu> yes, well he was only ever muted
<bazhang> err -z +x
<elkbuntu> the kid has imagination...
<elkbuntu> <graxaim> I thought you would do something more harmful, like banning me forever or maybe even sending me some poo through fedex!
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> /me wonders what he's up to
<Hobbsee> "no good"
<stdin> nalioth: (or anyone with access to ubot3), we need a replacement bot in pretty much all channels
<stdin> I can't reach the host ubottu is on
<stdin> wb jussi01
<SNuxoll> http://pastebin.com/m1efff6a
<Seeker`> ouch
<SNuxoll> uhm, just a little ;(
<Seeker`> I cant do anything about that myself sadly
<Seeker`> stdin: *prod*
<jpds> SNuxoll: which room?
<Seeker`> ah, someone with super powers :)
<jrib> !test
<stdin> I have no +o in #ubuntu
<stdin> (which is probably a good thing for my sanity)
<Seeker`> #ubuntu jpds
<jpds> SNuxoll: looks like he's gone
<SNuxoll> jpds, yes
<jrib> stdin: I think PriceChild could help you lose your sanity again
<Seeker`> jpds: what would you have done if they were still in the channel?
<SNuxoll> anyways, I'm off to bed
<SNuxoll> deal with that however you see fit, I need some sleep
<jpds> Seeker`: well, might of removed, but..
<Seeker`> ..?
<jpds> nevermind
 * ompaul is back
<ompaul> and looking into #ubuntu I see something I don't like want your first ban forward from me?
<ompaul> jrib, check the real name of that user as soon as you give them the doc they are going to be banned
<ompaul> sorry the ident
 * ompaul wants to shoot pidgin for not taking global values and having users take care of it themselves
<jrib> ompaul: I'll speak with him about it
<ompaul> jrib, then I won't do anything
<stdin> just so we all know, nubotu there is my bot. seeing as ubottu and ubot3 aren't here, and no other bots are, I've put it into #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<stdin> it has basic capability (factoids only), hopefully it won't need to be used for long
<jussi01> Hopefully my server will be back up soon - aparrently the isp is changing ips around, Im trying to get more info on eta, but hopefully soon
<jrib> ompaul: handjob is apparently his username, do you know of an easy way for him to change that on pidgin?
<ompaul> jrib, I gladly know nothing of pidgin
<ompaul> other than the colour purple
<jrib> heh
<ompaul> jrib, it appears that they choose names in the startup window
<ompaul> so even the screen name can be changed if nothing else
<jrib> ompaul: "username" setting in advanced seems to do it
<ompaul> ack
<jrib> hmm, it always feels strange when the joins and quits fill up my window without a single message
<jussi01> jrib: you have a small window?
<jrib> jussi01: yeah ~25 lines
 * ompaul uses a gui app in full screen mode
<ompaul> old timeritis
<jussi01> ompaul: me also :)
<ompaul> Myrtti, ^^ new phrase for ya
<jussi01> usually anyway
<jrib> I can't just stare at irc, I need a browser and maybe a text editor too
<jussi01> jrib: get 2 screens like me...
<jrib> jussi01: yeah, I should
<PriceChild> btw would appreciate feedback on what i proposed to the ML
 * PriceChild runs off again
<jrib> any idea who greeko13 was?
<bazhang> yeah georgij
<bazhang> banned for abuse/piracy talk/offtopic/foul language iirc
<Myrtti> huagh. hot.
<Myrtti> I was thinking that I might start running a supybot on kapsi
<ompaul> ruiboon, what can we do for ya?
<ompaul> bazhang, scroll back here a couple of hours
<ompaul> PriceChild, Myrtti ^^ to the point where I typed help and then forward
<ompaul> ruiboon, again what can we do for ya?
<ruiboon> ompaul: the ubuntu bot (donno what it is called now) seems to be missing in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-bugs
<ompaul> ahh the bot proper is dead for a couple of hours (blame its isp)
<ompaul> we have a temp bot in #ubuntu
<ruiboon> ompaul: i see. thanks for that info(:
<ompaul> cheers
<ruiboon> cheers too
<Myrtti> ompaul: hm?
<ompaul> my mass unban which was not on purpose therefore I can claim an accident still not sure what I did
<bazhang> ompaul, graxaim is georgij/greeko?
<Myrtti> yeah, noticed it
<Myrtti> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> thanks! that's informative :)
<jpds> robg_'s back?
<jpds> and confusing nette
<ompaul> jpds, let me look
<ompaul> I had a serious accident with banning eariler
<ompaul> or unbanning more to the point
<ompaul> nothing too bad yet
<Gary> did you unban all?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> client tried to but I quit
<ompaul> I had to reintroduce some
<ompaul> no Idea how it picked all of them
 * ompaul is kinda of annoyed about that
<stdin> I just got word, ubottu won't be back up until monday
<stdin> so we need to organise a replacement
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Seeker`> :O
 * ompaul goes to #ubuntui
<Myrtti> I would like to try to run a replacement bot for some of the channels anyway
<Myrtti> would someone want to walk me thru it?
<Myrtti> now that I'm using kapsi to irc, I might as well use myrtti.fi to run a supybot
 * Hobbsee wonders when canonical will host the bot.
<PriceChild> I've been poking elmo semi repeatedly.
<ompaul> robj_ has been given a serious removal
<ompaul> sorry
<ompaul> robg_ has been given a serious removal
<PriceChild> If nobody wants to comment on my ML by this evening I'll decide everyone agrees.
<PriceChild> by this evening, i mean 7-8 hours depending on what i feel like :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: general agreement from here, but i'm not sure that removing people who are on irc still, but not on those channels, is so helpful, just in case fo emergencies.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, publish and be damned
<ompaul> hehe
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: That is not what I have suggested.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I'm talking about people who have disappeared, or who have resigned.
 * ompaul fail!
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: guess i'm just wondering on your criteria of 'resigned' then.
<PriceChild> "  - By not active, I don't mean those who are still involved with ubuntu
<PriceChild> in devel."
<PriceChild> Maybe I should have made that a little clearer..
<Myrtti> I didn't understand that at all
<Hobbsee> neither, really
<Myrtti> I don't know about you native speakers but that "in devel" is a bit vague
<Hobbsee> i assumed it meant people who were still working for canonical, who had ops in the main channels ages ago,b ut aren't there now
<PriceChild> it'll all be done case by case
<nubotu> In #ubuntu, nanoprobe said: !anyone is there a way to enable Fn key in linux so i can use it?
<PriceChild> my criteria of "resigned" is you and seveas basically, who have submitted resignations to the lists
<elkbuntu> i dont consider hobbsee fully resigned however.
<Myrtti> on holiday
 * Hobbsee looks at exactly what her mail said
<PriceChild> I guess I misunderstood "I've decided to step down from regular operator duties,
<jrib> why not create a list of the users whose ops will be removed, post that to the mailing list, and if no one objects after a few days, do it
<PriceChild> in all user-land channels."
<PriceChild> then
<Hobbsee> regular != emergencies, last i checked.
<elkbuntu> i'd hate for there to be a situation where she could help out if it were to the point of desperation -- which does not fall under regular
 * elkbuntu speaks hobbseeish
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: which is relatively common, in australian circles, too
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: :)
<PriceChild> I have frequented those channels less in recent months, so it makes
<PriceChild> little sense for me to be one of the listed operators, and one of the
<PriceChild> mediators, of those channels, and of #ubuntu-ops.
<PriceChild> I guess I misunderstood the above also then....?
 * Hobbsee thought we had lists of active ops somewhere.
<Hobbsee> oh well.  take me off then, and make sure you're around to deal with AU day if elky's not there.
<PriceChild> So by listed operators, you didn't mean the access lists?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, note that i dont op from work
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: even better.  so pricey has a big job ahead of him.
<elkbuntu> yup
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Hobbsee wasn't aware that there would be a massive pruning of the lists, as there hasn't been in years.
<elkbuntu> especially since the last time i did op stuff from work, i got held up for it because i rushed due to being at work
<Hobbsee> but really, i want to be off the main lists in userland.  if there comes up as an emergency, and no one else has ops, then it's probably still a good idea to be able to respond.
<Hobbsee> that being said, i've resigned from being a general presence in thsoe sort of channels, and being able to be relied upon to actually do ops stuff there.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: would you like to rescind your resignation?
 * Hobbsee was thinking of doing a more freenode-staffer-type-approach
<PriceChild> Pardon?
<Hobbsee> "act only in absolute emergencies, otherwise let others deal with it"
<Hobbsee> if that makes sense.
<Myrtti> I'm just getting more confused, and going to go have a nap.
<PriceChild> I think that is insulting Hobbsee.
<PriceChild> I'm going to take a break, will be back later.
<Hobbsee> ....
 * Hobbsee thought that was precisely what freenode said it was going to do, when it was on the access lists?
<Hobbsee> cover emergencies, but leave the running of the channels to the GC's as much as possible?
 * Hobbsee wonders how, exactly, that is insulting?
<nanoprobe> hello @al
<nanoprobe> all
<ompaul> nanoprobe, how can we help ya
<nanoprobe> eh, i'm completelly new to linux
<ompaul> so why are you in the -ops channel
<ompaul> ?
<nanoprobe> it seems that i'm in wrong channel, or?
<ompaul> #ubuntu is for help
<ompaul> and help with ubuntu
<nanoprobe> thank you
<nanoprobe> bye
<ompaul> your welcome
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: just because freenode's decisions do not agree with your own, or because they do not act using access, visibly, or in the way that you think we should be, it doesn't mean we are basically lazy and do not try to resolve problems presented to us.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, she was just referencing the staff model of interacting with channels
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ++
<Hobbsee> apologies if i used the incorrect terminology - i'm concurrently doing an assignment.
<Hobbsee> but, last i knew, i got the idea right.
<PriceChild> Being as outspoken as you have been in the past, I think it best if you try to be much clearer.
<Hobbsee> i also think it's best if you do not throw unfounded accusations at me, and did not attempt to take my words out of context.  Somehow, elkbuntu managed to understand what i meant, so clearly it did make sense.
<Hobbsee> of course, if you're predisposed to take whatever i say, and make it to be what you want it to say, then I cannot help you there.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you're not innocent of throwing accusations against freenode. it's only natural that they suspect the wolf in the sheep
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: please define, in your own words, the staff model of interacting with channels.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh, sure.  but i wasn't currently, and thinking that i am every single time i say something is just unhelpful.
<Pici> I think he just misunderstood
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, they're not psychic enough to know when... else we'd be troll and spammer free
<Hobbsee> heh
<PriceChild> Many apologies if I didn't understand.
<nubotu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (Lodorius is spamming)
<Myrtti> damn
<Pici> Sorry, I'll lurk less.
<Myrtti> np
<Pici> ;)
<bazhang> nubotu thanks
<nosrednaekim> uhh ubuntu in #kubuntu please
<stdin> nosrednaekim: that's what !ops is for
<jpds> stdin: damn, you riggered my little red light
<nosrednaekim> ah.. true
<stdin> jpds: I'm getting highlights whenever someone tries an unknown factoid, that's much worse :p
<stdin> should teach me not to have a website with my nick in it though
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Mez_> I hate network-manager
<bazhang> same here
<Mez_> Its great
<Mez_> but its not for some reason using gnome keyring like it does on my eee
<Mez_> meaning I have to remember the damned random string for the wireless
<bazhang> I forgot my wallet pass; almost gave up at one point :)
<Mez_> lol - yeah - kwallet I can cope with. but *sighs*
<Mez_> had to use one of the magazine CDs to install.
<Mez_> Maybe I should just go download a copy of kubuntu now
<bazhang> hehe
<Mez_> or just boot into vista
<bazhang> oof
<bazhang> badvista.fsf.org
<Mez_> Lol - Im currently having to sit in the kitchen to use nextdoors wireless to do the initial update
<Mez_> bazhang - yeah - I know its bad - new laptop today
<bazhang> :)
<Mez_> BUT it seems to remember my passwords
<bazhang> Mez_, vista stayed on my computer for all of 20 minutes :)
<Mez_> And I've got to admit - it is pretty usable (from plugging in an external monitor
<stdin> I'm going away for the weekend so won't be here to control the bot
<Mez_> bazhang: Im keeping it for IE testing
<stdin> so I've added a few admins to it
<bazhang> s/usable/abusable :)
<Mez_> hmm
 * Mez_ needs to work out how to make ubuntu use the cube instead of the wall
<stdin> (get ready for mass ping)
<bazhang> ccsm general virtual horizontal desktops set to 4
<stdin> pricechild, nixternal, nalioth, gnomefreak, elkbuntu, jucato, mez, ompaul, pici, myrtti and jpds are all admins for nubotu now, they can get it to join/part whatever
<stdin> if another bot comes up, just mute or get someone to part it
<stdin> (it's prefix char is ^ not @, so ^part etc)
<ompaul> ack and thanks
<ompaul> ^join #ubuntu-bugs
<nubotu> Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ompaul> whoami
<ompaul> @btlogin
<stdin> try ^login
<ompaul> ^login
<ompaul> nothing
<stdin> try again
<bazhang> @whoami
<stdin> remember, it uses ^, so @ doesn't work
<stdin> ^whoami
<nubotu> stdin
<ubot3> stdin: I don't recognize you.
<stdin> right, that's a conflict :p
<ompaul> ^login
<nubotu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ompaul> I will fight you :)
<stdin> AGSGAFSEFAWEDF!
<ompaul> conflict my big toe
<Mez_> what happened to ubottu?
<Mez_> @whoami
<bazhang> ^whoami
<ubot3> bazhang: I don't recognize you.
<nubotu> I don't recognize you.
<Mez_> ^whoami
<bazhang> ^login
<ubot3> Mez_: I don't recognize you.
<nubotu> I don't recognize you.
<nubotu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> Mez: server died and won't be up until monday
 * Mez_ sighs
<bazhang> ubottu knows me :)
<ompaul> ^login
<nubotu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Mez_> dont know what my password is
<ompaul> hostmask is not right
<ompaul> more likely
<stdin> there isn't one, I'm adding hostmasks for those that aren't recognised
<stdin> ompaul, Mez_: try ^whoami
<Mez_> Mez*!?=mez@ubuntu/member/mez
<Mez_> ^whoami
<nubotu> mez
<ubot3> Mez_: I don't recognize you.
<Mez_> hmm
<ompaul> ^whoami
<nubotu> ompaul
<ubot3> ompaul: ompaul
<Mez_> nalioth, I'm muting ubot3 for now.
<elkbuntu> Mez, it's anal about your nick
<elkbuntu> ie, ghost yourself
<Mez_> elkbuntu: oh, I dont mind it not recognising me
<Mez_> but - It's annoying when you get two bots replying to one command
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> ^whoami
<nubotu> I don't recognize you.
<Mez_> elkbuntu: I wont ghost myself - or Ill flood out on next connect
<nixternal> I don't recognize you either, my name is Rich, what is yours?
<nixternal> :p
<Mez_> I'm just setting up this lappy, and then I'll configure it to connect through my normal connection
<stdin> nixternal: you aren't identified
<nixternal> ^login
<nubotu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<bazhang> :)
<stdin> nixternal: no, i meant to nickserv
<nixternal> nubotu: all the chicks tell me that
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixternal> ya I am stdin
<stdin> you show as unidentified
<Mez_> egads.... this last part of the update is uber slow
<nixternal> orly
<stdin> did you re-identify after the services restart?
<Mez_> (aka the last 14% of compiz-fusion-plugins
<nixternal> interesting...wonder why I lost my id there
<nixternal> whoami
<nixternal> ^whoami
<nubotu> nixternal
<nixternal> forgot teh Karot :P
<bazhang> ^whoami
<nubotu> I don't recognize you.
<nixternal> !info kdebase-workspace intrepid
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixternal> err, use the ^ instead stdin?
<stdin> there is no !info or !find
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> what does it do then?
<stdin> python-apt isn't available on the server I'm hosting it on
<stdin> it does factiods, just about
<ompaul> ^whoami
<nixternal> !nixternal
<nubotu> ompaul
<stdin> the Bugtracker doesn't even work
<nubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> oh lord
<nixternal> how did he get that damn factoid so quick? :)
<nalioth> Mez_: leave the bot alone
<ompaul> !nixternal
<nubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nalioth> how will folks input factoids if its muted, Mez_ ?
<Mez_> nalioth: It can still see the messages?
<Mez_> and I thought nubotu was being used for the factoids?
<stdin> if someone has a better working bot, please remove nubotu :)
<nalioth> Mez_: if it's muted IN HERE, HOW DOES IT ECHO IN HERE?
<stdin> it's a very last minute thing
 * nalioth headdesks
<bazhang> so a restart of xchat is in order? nubotu does not recognize me it seems stdin
<ompaul> bazhang, have you identified to services since they changed
<stdin> bazhang: probably has an old userdb, just register with it
<nalioth> Mez_: ubot3 is in almost a dozen channels.  if someone inputs a factoid in one of them, ubot3 echoes it here.  if it's muted, we never see the echo
<bazhang> ompaul, not sure when that was; will restart asap; thanks stdin :)
<stdin> bazhang: just /msg nubotu help register
<nalioth> Mez_: when we DO see the echo, we input hte factoid into the primary bot
<ompaul> bazhang, na do this /msg nickserv identify
<nalioth> and wth is nubotu ?
<ompaul> with your password after that
<ompaul> nalioth, a standin for ubottu who has failed
<nalioth> i suggest resuming the name
<stdin> nalioth: ubottu won't be back until monday, you and ubot3 wern't about and PriceChild said it was ok to use nubotu
<nalioth> ok
<nalioth> i suggest ubot* for its nick
<stdin> and I don't have the nickserv pass for ubottu
<nalioth> to cut down confusion
<nalioth> so ubottu is down because jussi01 is out of town?
<stdin> no, the ISP screwed up
<nalioth> ah, lovely
<bazhang> ^whoami
<nubotu> bazhang
<ubot3> bazhang: I don't recognize you.
<bazhang> ^login
<nubotu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> they didn't give notice and were changing the IP address, then said it would be 4 hours, then monday
<stdin> bazhang: ignore ^login, doesn't really matter
<bazhang> stdin, thanks :)
<nalioth> Mez_: what if one of the channels ubot3 is in calls !ops cuz they're getting clone flooded?
<stdin> ^config supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars ^@
<ubot3> stdin: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<nubotu> OK
<stdin> there, it should respond to @ now
<stdin> @whoami
<nubotu> stdin
<bazhang> @whoami
<nubotu> bazhang
<stdin> conflict: resolved
<bazhang> yay!
 * stdin is gone
<nixternal> did freenode just poop itself?
<Seeker`> nixternal: netsplit
<nixternal> nickserv must have crapped out on that one too then
<nalioth> nixternal: new services ( identify yourself in a new way )
<nixternal> nalioth: how do I do that?
<bazhang> ^whoami
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help identify
<ubot3> bazhang: I don't recognize you.
<bazhang> @whoami
<nixternal> nalioth: /quote nickserv identify $me $passwd
<nixternal> that is what it tells me and that is what I do
<nalioth> but you're not identified  :(
<nixternal> nickserv doesn't even respond to me now
<nalioth> right
<nixternal> nice
<nalioth> it's on teh other side of the split
<nalioth> teh awder syde
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that's what I figured
<ikonia> assistance please with a bot in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ubottu is dead
<ikonia> 17:49 -!- malloneza [n=mallonez@103.Red-81-41-244.staticIP.rima-tde.net]
<ikonia> annoying bot in #ubuntu - just left but maybe worth stopping for future
<Seeker`> lo ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> morning-ish
<bazhang> graxaim a problem before?
<ikonia> how did things go last night ?
<Seeker`> good
<Seeker`> got some planning done
<Seeker`> why didn't you go?
<nalioth> bazhang: a bit
<bazhang> nalioth, thanks :)
<bazhang> seems I am +f in #kubuntu now
<ikonia> Seeker`: I was stuck in work until 8:00
<ikonia> by the time I'd got home it was gone 9:30
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> ^login
<Myrtti> !info scrot
<ompaul> !ping
<ompaul> !test
<ompaul> can ubot3 please join #ubuntu
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^
<ompaul> we have nothing
<ompaul> there were supposed to be three
<ompaul> what were they 3 was nalioth
<ompaul> top of the list has hosting problems
<ompaul> the one the middle seems to have gotten lost
<Myrtti> scrumpy jack ♥
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> Jobs - wanted 1 bot to sit in #ubuntu and do the dirty work, supybots seem to work best
<Myrtti> ompaul: no cider? :-<
<ompaul> cidre even :)
<ompaul> none
<nalioth> ompaul: ubot3 can't give you a login, i'm afraid
<Myrtti> nalioth: would you happen to have time to troubleshoot why it's silent as a mushroom in #u
<nalioth> it's just a factoid bot
<nalioth> Myrtti: if you help me
<Myrtti> nalioth: sure
<ompaul> there is a bribe
<ompaul> hehe
<Myrtti> nalioth: cookies?
<nalioth> it works fine in it's other channels
<nalioth> (where are all the other bots?)
<Myrtti> info works
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> !info scrot
<nalioth> oh, it's set not to respond in here
<nalioth> ubot3: bot
<Myrtti> test does nothing on #u
<Myrtti> info does
<nalioth> aha
<Myrtti> ping doesn't work
<nalioth> we need to get a better system going
<Myrtti> we do
<Myrtti> I've got a recent database from jussis server if you don't
<nalioth> i just re-enabled the cron job to grab the db, and jussi01s site goes down  :|
<nalioth> i've got a backup, too
<Myrtti> I've got one from midnight local time here
<nalioth> but the cronjob grabbed a 0 byte file
<Myrtti> 21 hrs ago sharp
<nalioth> ubot3: bot
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seeker`> mohi: hi, how can we help you
<mohi> hi :)
<mohi> Seeker`: whats going on ubotu? :D we had ubottu in ubuntu-ir but its also disappeared there ;)
<Myrtti> ubottus server died
<Seeker`> there are problems with the bot this weekend
<Myrtti> won't be coming back until monday
<mohi> :(
<Myrtti> until then we'll just have to make it somehow
<Myrtti> we're currently setting up a makeshift solution for replacing our makeshift solution
<mohi> ah.. ok! ok. waiting ;) tanx you guys for this great job :)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jpds> stdin: admin? Cool thanks
<Myrtti> too bad the bot is on the other side of a split from what I understand
<Myrtti> or just plain dead.
<Myrtti> the one stdin set up.
<Myrtti> oh dear.
<Myrtti> the database and the settings are really old :-<
<Myrtti> info is from gutsy
<Seeker`> we really need to prod Canonical a bit harder
<nalioth> Myrtti: are you discussing ubot3?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> well, the last three lines
<ompaul> Myrtti, do you have the current DB
<Myrtti> I've got 21hrs old one
<ompaul> sent it to nalioth and lets get the show on the road
<ompaul> thats find
<nalioth> Myrtti: it'd help if you used my nick (or the bots) so i'd be aware  :|
<nalioth> ompaul: it's not that
<Myrtti> I know, sorry
<nalioth> i need to update the default response
<ompaul> ack
 * nalioth goes digging
<Myrtti> http://koti.kapsi.fi/myrtti/temp/ubuntu.db
<nalioth> restarting ubot3
<mohi> nalioth: does the ubot3 works likes ubotu?can we use as an alternate?
<nalioth> mohi: i can't support all the channels on my connection  :(
<nalioth> that is why we have (had) several bots
<nalioth> still showing gutsy
<nalioth> urgh
<mohi> ah..i see... :s
<ompaul> mohi, you can always do /msg ubot3 and get the reply and echo it into the channel
<mohi> ompaul: nice trick ;)
<ompaul> np
<mohi> :)
<nalioth> stupid bot
<nalioth> "stupid human"
<nalioth> ok, it's updated
<nalioth> but #ubuntu is killing it
<Seeker`> :(
<nalioth> i guess not
<nalioth> it was major lagged
 * jpds reads planet.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> !idle > mohi|busy
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> oh, right.
<Myrtti> DAMN[21:48] <+nalioth> i guess not
<Myrtti> [21:48] <+nalioth> it was majo
<mohi|busy> ooh! sorry :)
<Myrtti> damn
<Myrtti> mohi|busy: see /topic
<mohi|busy> good luck guys... :) I wish we see an ubuntu boot in #ubuntu-ir
<mohi|busy> :)
<mohi|busy> bye
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-bd, Marlboro said: !police is বাঘে ছুলে এক ঘা আর পুলিশে ছুলে আঠার ঘা
<PriceChild> FYI I'm going to start messing with some flags. (elkbuntu ljl nalioth)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Semaphore?
<PriceChild> Exactly.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: whatcha doing with the flags?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: little spring cleaning, (see the ML) giving council +F individually, removing anyone that's dead/resigned.
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Seeker`> are there many people that have disappeared
<PriceChild> only four founders allowed a channel it seems
<jussi01> good evening all
 * jussi01 sighs
<jpds> evening jussi01
<PriceChild> jussi01: you're sighing a lot lately
<Seeker`> jussi01: whats wrong?
<jussi01> Im very sorry about the bot server being down - unfortunately very little I can do about it
<jpds> jussi01: it doesn't matter, it's not the end of the world. :)
<jpds> ...yet
<Seeker`> jussi01: what happened?
<jussi01> Seeker`: Isp decided tore assign/setup static ips... and:
<jussi01> isp FAILZ
<Seeker`> ah
<Myrtti> /me rubs jussi01's isp and servers with a magical black guinea pig
<Myrtti> *rubrubrub*
<jussi01> :)
<jrib> !test
<jrib> hmm, no bot?
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> bot is here
<ompaul> ubot3:bot
<ubot3> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ompaul> jrib, ^^^
<jrib> ak ok
<Myrtti> !bot
<ompaul> ubot3:ompaul
<ubot3> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<Pici> !myrtti
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> !prayer
<Myrtti> ubot3:prayer
<ubot3> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> \o/
<ompaul> Pici, no point in editing this one the real db will be back Monday we are told
<Pici> ompaul: okay
 * ompaul really wants to teach the bot a bad habbit
<ompaul> habit even
<Myrtti> gnite everyone
<Myrtti> ubot3:!smoking is bad
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: ubot3:!smoking is bad
<Myrtti> :-P
<ompaul> hehehe
<zewb> ive been banned from #ubuntu for like months
<zewb> can you unban me already?
<ompaul> zewb, have you tried to get in today?
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul Yes, he got bounced for ban evading
<Jack_Sparrow> Sae it just a minute ago
<Jack_Sparrow> saw
<ompaul> twas a chanserv thing
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<ompaul> then I doubt you will be getting back in
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, chanserv does not care ;-) chanserv obeys rules
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ompaul> zewb, don't move for a while
<ompaul> 15:43] <zwerb> i have aspergers syndrome
<ompaul> [15:43] <zwerb> its not my fault
<ompaul> [15:43] <zwerb> ok
<ompaul> [15:43] <zwerb> there i said it
<ompaul> zweb this does not inspire confidence in my
<ompaul> in me that is
<ompaul> zweb you said this on 2008/03/28
<ompaul> zweb it is our objective to have a functioning channel - and behaviour like that which got you banned
<ompaul> is not conducive to a working channel
<ompaul> zewb, can you tell me this - why should we let you back in there?
<ompaul> zewb, if you care not to converse please leave
<ompaul> zewb, when you want to talk with us in a civil fashion please call back
<ompaul> willing to talk?
<ompaul> zewb, are you willing to talk
<ompaul> zewb, are you willing to talk with us?
<ompaul> zewb, well it takes two to have a conversation you seem to be unwilling to converse so I guess you got to go on the remove and ban train
<ompaul> zewb, please read this:    http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> come back in a couple of days
<ompaul>   when you can access this channel again
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-01
<elkbuntu> ompaul, zewb is a ban evader to the extreme
<Seeker`> wow, has anyone else read Seveas' blog post?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: read the rest of planet
<Daviey> Seeker`: it's not wow, it bloody disgusting
<Seeker`> "wow" as in "i'm amazed that someone would make a post like that"
 * Daviey knew this
<Gary> I won't comment
<PriceChild> Gary: I think you just did :D
<Gary> I didn't :p
<Seeker`> I would like to know what Seveas suggests as an alternative
<PriceChild> there you go again!
<Daviey> Gary: "no comment" is similar to saying guilty sir :)
<Seeker`> Its the staff's network, they can do what they want
<Gary> I like Daviey's comment :-D
<Seeker`> the only alternative I can think of is to start a new server, which will be a hell of a lot more difficult
<PriceChild> Seeker`: or move to oftc
<elkbuntu> which of course worked so well for debian
<Seeker`> from what I understand, the people who are unhappy with freenode wont be happy unless everything is run the way they want
<Seeker`> and that wont happen unless they run the network
<Gary> and running the network is not as easy as it looks
<Seeker`> yes, I can imagine
<Seeker`> people complain about the ops workload at the moment
<Seeker`> to run a network, there would need to be a new set of people to be "staff"
<Seeker`> as well as the existing number of ops
<Gary> and then the arguments start all over again...
<Seeker`> exactly
<Seeker`> because it would seem that being staff and being an op is a conflict of interest
<Gary> sadly it can be
<Gary> but it can work together well too
<Gary> it needs both parties to understand the limitations
<Seeker`> agreed, it is other people that I have seen saying that it is a conflict of interest
<Daviey> on a technical level freenode handles the traffic we push at it well and is one of the more stable irc networks i am on
<Seeker`> Daviey: Yeah, ubuntu is the biggest group on here
<Daviey> i think more people need to realise that it's /just/ irc :(
<Gary> Daviey: yeah
<Seeker`> I think that people should just accept that the staff do what they have to do, and unless someone is willing to put as much time / resources into starting a new network, they are going to have to put up with the decisions of staff
<elkbuntu> Daviey, it might be 'just irc', but it's a gigantic part of the ubuntu community.
<Gary> and take a long hard think about if they did - would they find themselves in the same position in the end too...
<Gary> Daviey: I mean, oi, thats my life you are dissing :p
<Daviey> Gary: silly me, i thought you had no life :P
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, staff dont "have" to allow (or encourage, or participate in) the kind of spam that we were forced to put up with
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: They may consider it a channel issue if someone keeps on spamming a channel
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, fail.
<elkbuntu> dont even try that one.
<elkbuntu> it was more than just a channel, or even a namespace
<Daviey> elkbuntu: the "spam" was blown completely out of proportion, and was clearly handled badly which has caused all this bad feeling.
<Gary> is this spam what I think it is?  begins with e, ends in a?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, it didnt cause the bad feeling, it was just the final straw
<Daviey> elkbuntu: so you think it was handled well?
<elkbuntu> Gary, indeed it is.
<Seeker`> spam doesn't really have much to do with the running of the network
<Gary> argggh, still, /me cries
<elkbuntu> Daviey, no, but it wasnt the sole cause.
<elkbuntu> Gary, we're talking issues, it is an issue. you cannot get around it.
<Seeker`> Staff can't do anything more to stop a spammer than ops can do afaik
<Gary> I don't see why a channel ban was not done earlier to be honest
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, maybe not, but they dont have to encourage it or excuse it
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: I dont ever recall staff encouraging anything
<elkbuntu> Gary, it was. it was lifted without the knowledge of most of the council.
<Gary> afaik it was never encourged
<Daviey> interesting definition of encourage you have.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, they gave alternative ways, such as /invite to do the same deed.
<Gary> they?
<Seeker`> the point is, they shouldn't have to do anything about something that essentially isn't their issue
<elkbuntu> Gary, numerous staff
<Daviey> proof?
<Seeker`> AIUI, they are here to ensure that the network keeps running
<elkbuntu> Daviey, the staff in question are in this channel. if they wish for it to be known they can let it be known.
<Seeker`> If people want someone k-lined, there should be a namespace wide ban in effect for that person
 * Daviey goes to gather some sticks, for a fire - looks like another witchhunt is on the cards.
<Seeker`> without an exception for any channel
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, there was. certain parts of the namespace didnt comply.
<Seeker`> as this would have the same effect as a k-line
<Seeker`> The group contact can do whatever they wish with namespace channels, can they not?
<elkbuntu> if you really want me to explain how this worked in say the loco part of the namespace.....
<Daviey> hmm, i seem to remember elkbuntu defining emma's ban as _not_ a namespace ban.
<elkbuntu> in say -uk.
<Seeker`> We were told that it was suggested that she be banned from every ubuntu-* channel
<Seeker`> and that it was our decision
<Daviey> elkbuntu: emma has been a useful member of the -uk channel.
<elkbuntu> yes, but she was rarely banned from here, as per the coc
<elkbuntu> Daviey, she also made a certain member of the -uk channel feel very uncomfortable and unwelcome
<Daviey> as did he to her.
<Daviey> he was rather terse, which we don't encourage.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, he followed her around?
<Daviey> did i say that?
<elkbuntu> did i say you did?
<Daviey> elkbuntu: did you follow emma onto other networks?
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: my point is, if the irc-council wanted someone k-lined, it would be possible for them to ban them from every #ubuntu-* channel, would it not?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, no
<Daviey> O RLY
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i was already on those networks
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: And, as far as #ubuntu-* is concerned, it has exactly the same effect
<Daviey> okay, followe her into other channels that you weren't in on other networks?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i joined as suggested by someone here who said they'd been sent from there
<Daviey> erm, check your logs - he didn't suggest you join
<elkbuntu> maybe he didnt. but he came in here and said he was acting on information he recieved from there
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: please answer my question
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, no, it's not actually. numerous loco channels still dont have the allowance in their access list
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: The group contact can request that control be transferred to them, can they not?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, in ways that would breach the coc, sure.
<Seeker`> it may not be designed for at present, but it is possible
<elkbuntu> it's conceivable, but not entirely possible.
<Daviey> yeah, if that happend, i could see more ## channels being formed
<Seeker`> so banning someone from #ubuntu-* and enforcing it is against the CoC, yet pushing for someone to be k-lined isn't?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, i should hope i dont have to spend the next hour wording the differences between the two scenarios
<Gary> elkbuntu: what allowance in the access list do you want?
<Seeker`> I fail to see the difference between the two
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: perhaps I am stupid, please explain
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, you have to wait a while, i cant forsake my life for your professed stupidity
<Seeker`> and if it takes an hour to explain the difference, perhaps the difference is too small to actually be noticable
<elkbuntu> ok, to put it simply. if the council was to wrench control of -uk from the current operators, would that be more of an effect than a kline?
<Seeker`> i'n not saying you should "wrench control" from the current operators
<Daviey> wow, how rude can you get elkbuntu?
<Seeker`> I am saying that there should be an allowance in the rules and guidelines forthe irc-council to instigate a namespace wide ban (an ubuntu-line, if you wish)
<elkbuntu> Daviey, depends how long i get interrogated here
<Daviey> hmm, "interrogated"
<Seeker`> upon this u-line being issued, that person is banned from every channel in the #ubuntu namespace
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, good luck getting that by the CC
<Daviey> Seeker`: I was previously correct, a #*ubuntu* namespace ban wasn't intended for emma
<Daviey> corrected*
<elkbuntu> because it was not logistically possible.
<Seeker`> I dont see how removing individual channel admins choice  to ban someone (perhaps against their wishes) is anti-CoC, but removing their choice through a k-line is fine
<Daviey> elkbuntu: hmm, i don't think that is how you phrased it when you corrected me.
<Daviey> Seeker`: the difference happens, when a k-line has to be issued from staff - and they use reasoned judgement, but a (partial) namespace ban can be issued from non-staffers
<elkbuntu> the people 'issuing' the namespace ban, mind you, were not even council.
<elkbuntu> so hence, the council never issued any directive to a namespace ban
<Seeker`> Daviey: I am suggesting that if a situation gets so bad that a k-line is requested, then a namespace-wide ban should be in place
<Seeker`> also, only the council should be able to request a k-line based on actions in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> #ubuntu-*
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, really now.
<Daviey> Seeker`: aye, but then i would also think that freenode would want to kline if the situation was that bad.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, ping! seeker doesnt want any of the spammers or flooders klined without council approval.
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: No, I never said that
<elkbuntu> yes you did
<Daviey> no he didn't
<elkbuntu>  only the council should be able to request a k-line based on actions in #ubuntu
<Daviey> it's taking what he said out of context
<Seeker`> ok, let me clarify
<Daviey> I think you knew that, but hey
<elkbuntu> and you've not taken a single thing out of context in the past 40 minutes of my time?
<Daviey> no
<Seeker`> In the case of a long running problem like emma, only the council should be able to request a kline
<Seeker`> if a staffer sees something that they wish to k-line it is up to them
<PriceChild> Seeker`: The council have as much to say in the running of freenode as the ops and users do.
<elkbuntu> the council did request a kline, on the basis it was politically more correct than spending hours accumulating access and trying to institute a namespace-wide ban.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I don't remember the council requesting a kline.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i recall us doing so
<Seeker`> PriceChild: My point is that there should be the equivalent to k-lineing that only affects the #ubuntu- namespace
<PriceChild> Seeker`: there is dealing with a problem, and then there is making a point.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: I would prefer we do the former.
<Seeker`> as I understand it, one of the "issues" with staff is that they refuse to k-line people that some people deem to be spammers etc.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: freenode's definition of spam happenned to differ.
<Seeker`> that may be the case
<Seeker`> but the point is, some people in #ubuntu-* wanted some people removed from the network for reasons X Y and Z
<Daviey> well there is certainly an overlap.  I think all parties agree that "Join #linux on $network, we need users and ops etc" is spam.
<Seeker`> freenode said no, so people sit there whining about it
<PriceChild> And it would be an issue *you have* with staf, not an issue *with* staff
<Seeker`> sorry, bad working
<Seeker`> *wording
<PriceChild> no problem
<Seeker`> I am suggesting an alternative, whereby instead of requesting a k-line, the irc-council implement a namespace wide ban
<Seeker`> which would approximate a k-line, and could be instituted without the involvement of staff
<Daviey> i really don't think a situation has yet happend where that is warranted.
<Daviey> It should be on a per channel basis
<Seeker`> Daviey: maybe not, but it would take away one of the reasons why people are complaining so loudly about staff
<elkbuntu> Daviey, several times it would have saved our sanity whilst waiting for an actual kline
<Daviey> it's a select few complaining about staff.  I think staff have been doing a mighty fine job - with little thanks tb
<Daviey> tbh
<elkbuntu> Daviey, you werent around much in lilo's days, were you?
<elkbuntu> things have changed *ALOT* since then
<Daviey> elkbuntu: care to quote an occasion?  I can't think of many where a /kickban hasn't resolved most issues in #ubuntu.. Not sure how a k-line would have any difference.
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: Why should staff get invovled with the day-to-day running of a channel?
<Seeker`> Imagine it like a government. You wouldn't report a pothole in the road outside your house to the Houses of Parliment (i.e. staff), you would report it to the local council (i.e. group contacts)
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i can quote a personal attack by a loony who took offense to me kickbanning him from one channel for threatening violence... only to join *EVERY* channel in the list to proclaim me as a gay child rapist
<Gary> what other networks do staff get as involved with the channels, users and opers than freenode?
<Seeker`> and it would then be up to the local council to do something about it
<Daviey> elkbuntu: and a staffer wasn't around for how long?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, a good half hour
<Gary> elkbuntu: we also have many looneys who might as well be kline exempt, as they have many many proxies to play with
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i'm often around when there are *zero* staffers to be found
<Daviey> and you think you could get irc council approval on a namespace ban before that?
<elkbuntu> Gary, this wasnt one of them.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, well in this instance, the staffer who showed up was nalioth, and hence on the council. it's not always the case though. often the entire council minus nalioth is around without any way to prevent flood spam attacks
<Seeker`> "without any way"?
<Seeker`> can you not ban people?
<Daviey> elkbuntu: can you clarify who did approve the partial namespace ban on emma, if it wasn't the irc council?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, partial namespace ban as in major channels exempting this one, was approved by the council afaicr
<elkbuntu> bah
<Seeker`> Daviey: ^
<elkbuntu> can you guys please come at me one at a time.
<Daviey> <+elkbuntu> the people 'issuing' the namespace ban, mind you, were not even council.
<Daviey> elkbuntu: we are not coming at you.  Please don't think we are.
<elkbuntu> actually you know what. screw this. i dont give up my weekends to be villanised.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, it sure as all hell feels like it
<elkbuntu> Daviey, im on the brink of quitting bothering right now
<elkbuntu> that will be joining seveas, hobbsee, and seemingly ljl as i've not seen a peep from him for weeks.
<elkbuntu> i hope you're pleased with yourselves
<Daviey> *sigh*
<Daviey> we are _not_ getting at you
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: I'm getting fed up with all the complaining and sniping about different things. I am trying to suggest an alternative solution that will put an end to a large proportion of the reasons that people are complaining
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, you're not suggesting anything we havent already thought about.
<Daviey> behind closed doors..
<elkbuntu> because this is really stuff we want trolls reading in -ops logs
<Seeker`> All I see is people complaining about the freenode staff, and no suggestions of new ideas
<Daviey> I can see how you can think some of the things i'm saying are getting at you, but it's not intended this way
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: did someone suggest my idea
<elkbuntu> Daviey, it's the fact i have as many as three of you throwing 'ideas' at me at once
<Daviey> I don't see what Seeker` has said to be things that are annoying
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, not in quite so many words, but there's a reason we have requested of all ubuntu channels to have ubuntuircouncil in the access lists of channels
<Seeker`> Is there any way for me to officially suggest my idea
<Seeker`> so that there will be a public discussion
<elkbuntu> Daviey, when did i say he was being annoying. im sitting here *alone* fending off questions and ideas from *two* and sometimes *three* people. i've only just got up, and im trying hard to have breakfast which is now cold
<Daviey> Seeker`: mailing list will be the best place IMO
<Daviey> that list needs to more discussion IMO
<elkbuntu> Daviey, yay, paddy frank can join in then too! :D
 * elkbuntu headdesks
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: would the ML be a suitable place to suggest it?
<Daviey> elkbuntu: to be fair, emma was on her own againts many of the irc council and ops.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, it would be, it if would stay clean and calm there. given the people who we know hawk it, it'd not last long
<elkbuntu> Daviey, emma was never on her own.
<Daviey> _never_?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, we had numerous minions come at us on her behalf
<Daviey> after it kicked off?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, she already had a populated channel by the time we found out
<elkbuntu> she had paladine from close to the beginning
<elkbuntu> afaik
<Daviey> Please remember that i don't know emma from Adam, and she's done some realy stupid things.  But i think she's been _really_ badly treated by both formal process, poor behaviour by some people.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, she managed to collect a good proportion of the worst behaved people from -offtopic who loved nothing better than to be her knights.
<Daviey> I can see /why/ she did that, trying to stand up against the council and -ops, which is really stupid and i do not condone it.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, the main problem with resolving with emma is that we'd get to a conclusion, and she'd take something someone said months ago, and revoke any committment based on it.
<elkbuntu> she'd wait *right* until the conclusion to 'discover' said evil, and then bawl about it.
<elkbuntu> this happened as many as half a dozen times. each time took as many as 12 hours of discussion to get to. in one case it was my entire weekend gone.
<elkbuntu> as in. wake->sleep negotiating with her for an entire weekend.
<elkbuntu> but then again, ubuntu ops dont catalyse, or so i'm told.
<Gary> wow, isn't the aim of the traditional "internet troll" to waste peoples time?
<Daviey> hmm, i dunno - a resolution was pretty much forced upon her from the offset; and she appeared to largely follow most of it, until someone did something recent - then do things like revert topic, and msg people... Which was a silly, tit-for-tat response - but again, i can see /why/
<elkbuntu> Gary, yes. we had to keep wasting time on her though, since there was no other way.
<Daviey> This problem will not go away until she's unbanned IMO
<elkbuntu> Daviey, she is largely unbanned afaik.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i thought you didnt know her from adam?
<Daviey> I don't.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, btw, she only followed the parts of the resolution she added, which involved no actual change of behaviour.
<elkbuntu> telling people in ##u-u to not be mean to ops is a BIG FREAKING RED BUTTON to the people who were in there.
<Daviey> I don't, but if i see anything that i persevere to be unfair i'd argue their corner
<Daviey> I think i've criticised both sides equally to be fair.
<elkbuntu> either way, the way the ops team in general was villanised, and lost weekends to her, is a key reason why we've lost ops and infrastructure.
<Daviey> no, i think it's bad process planning and the good guys doing bad things that has caused this rift.
<Daviey> There is no way i would have bothered getting involved in this if there was better process and fairer/better treatment
<Daviey> If 1 user is able to cause this much hassle, there _must_ be a problem in the infrastructure.
<elkbuntu> the problem is that the infrastructure changed. i can recall a time when that one user would have genuinely been dealt with, rather than allowed to waste days of hours.
<Daviey> I think if the good guys had done things with better process, emma wouldn't have done things that she's now famous for, she wouldn't have been banned, and there would be no rift in the irc community.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, done what with better process? we shouldnt have asked her to stop spamming? we shouldnt have asked her to stop making racist comments?
<Daviey> It's worth noting that the irc discussion at UDS was the ONLY heated one, where people verged on shouting at each other.
<elkbuntu> im glad you had time to know that
<Daviey> I think initially she was banned from -offtopic more for having a strong opinion on the external logging bot.
<Daviey> time?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i spent three days at the aussie version of CeBIT during UDS week.
<Daviey> shame, i wanted to go to asterisk & linuxtag this week - but couldn't get family time away really.
<elkbuntu> and btw, that 'strong opinion on the external logging bot' was seething and acidic comments about a 'slimey israeli company'. when we asked her to please not be so racist, she started screaming.
<elkbuntu> s/company/corporation/
<elkbuntu> iirc, she then agreed to stop, so we let her back in, and practically the first hting out of her mouth was 'slimey israeli corporation'
<elkbuntu> but of course our processes are broken. we were foolish enough to give her a chance. how damn stupid and careless and reckless of us.
 * ompaul pokes Daviey in the beard with a razor gillette mach 3
<Seeker`> Ah, chanserv has protect nicks now
<Guest78382> grr
<Guest78382> yes
<Daviey> whilst i agree the fact that they are israeli makes no merit to the discussion, and is just rude - i'm not sure it's racist.
<Hobbsee> wonder why i got dumped in ##unavailable
<Daviey> ompaul: i'll poke you in the aye for that :)
<ompaul> Daviey, level three coffee and ohh we are not one week ago
<Seeker`> Daviey: Saying "they should not be allowed because they are israeli" is racist, as it is saying that they shouldn't be allowed because of their race
<Daviey> elkbuntu: you know she actually had discussion with irseek, and got changes made?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: check your server tab
<Daviey> Seeker`: did she actually say "they should not be allowed because they are israeli"?
<Seeker`> Daviey: I have seen comments to that effect since
<elkbuntu> Daviey, yes, im aware.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, are you aware what her initial demands actually were though?
<Daviey> Yeah, i sure devalues an argument when you put really stupid words like that in an argument, if she mean't it as racist or not.
 * Daviey thinks we _should_ be careful what we say here, considering it is logged - and emma tends to read logs.  It could cause libel issues, potentially.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, we're not saying anything that hasnt already been logged
<ompaul> liable to cause libel wow Daviey goes for a pun award
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, i think the comments you recall come from another who uses the 'slimey israeli corporation' line, and possibly taught it to miss e.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what about it?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: it will tell you about the forward
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: i assume it will be because you were -e attempting to enter a +r channel
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i was asleep overnight, so i wasn't trying to enter anything.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: that being said, i turned on nick security, and freenode borkened the services again, forcing a reidentify
 * Hobbsee should probably turn it off until freenode's more stable.
<emma> Hello my friends.
<Hobbsee> hi.
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> wait.  i probably don't qualify as a friend, so i'll rescind that.
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: I cannot remember who made those statements, although I do remember seeing them
<emma> For quite a while I have chosen not to take a look at the #ubuntu-ops logs because again and again what I find there is hurtful, antagonistic, and bad for my mental health.
 * elkbuntu headdesks
<Seeker`> emma: how can we help you?
<emma> I'm sorry that as fate would have it, this evening I took a look and found my name being mentioned so much. I just thought that since I am on your mind so much, you would value being able to speak to me directly.
<elkbuntu> actually, no, i dont value such.
<emma> In the absence of speaking to me directly it feels a great deal like the self-same on going effort to spread negative propaganda about me which has provoked so much needless conflict in the first place.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: does the definition of your resignation tfrom 'regular op duties' need to be explained again to me, to allow the whole, dealing with banned users in here kinda thing?
<Seeker`> emma: Noone has an issue with you at the moment. This disucssion has come about due to the actions of some with respect to freenode staff. It just so happens that you have come up as an example in the discussion
<Hobbsee> emma: so, how did you find out that you were being spoken about today, if you choose not to look at #ubuntu-ops logs?
<emma> Hobbsee, I just told you that I did look at the #ubuntu-ops logs.
<Hobbsee> oh right.  that was past, i see.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: last i checked, -bugs and such is in developer land, and she still holds bans there.
<elkbuntu> emma, this has been a discussion between ops. we reserve the right to debrief ourselves. debriefing does not require your participation and in fact your participation would be counterproductive.
<Hobbsee> Daviey: i can't believe your blog post, when you complain about how others behave.
<Hobbsee> pot.  kettle.
<PriceChild> emma: could we talk about this tomorrow please?
<emma> elkbuntu, I don't think that I'm just being used as an example. From my perspective I see a lot of specifically targeting me and making a lot of unfriendly allegations without any chance to balance the slander.
<emma> elkbuntu, slander is very hurtful and counter productive. I am a person who has for the last 3 months or more done everything that I can to resolve a conflict only to find, repeatedly, and from the same select few people every effort made to keep the wounds open and antagonize me or others.
<Hobbsee> emma: you seem to be so insecure that you can't tolerate your name being mentioned, when you're one of the examples being used, in multiple situations.  why?
<nalioth> emma: nobody is attacking you, just bringing up past events
<elkbuntu> emma, unless you want us to start having private conversations hidden off where you cant spy, please learn to keep a distance.
<Hobbsee> (see the end of #ubuntu-meeting, too)
<PriceChild> emma: I would really appreciate it if you came back tomorrow. There has been a very long, heated discussion here this evening.
<Hobbsee> ignoring emma's attempt to sidetrack, Daviey, i'd suggest that clearly emma is *not* the only problem, seeing as there were also various heated discussions about flip.
<emma> I would like to say for the record -- It is the very same group of people who have done the most to maim my reputation, to antagonize, and belittle me, to provoke a reaction from me that they could punish, it has been this same small group of people who troll the CC and Freenode almost every single day.
<Daviey> Hobbsee: Yeah, notice i didn't do it on the first instance of this.  And Seveas attitude is disgusting in his blog post.  I agree that tit-for-tat isn't a good response.  I did run my blog post past two other ubuntu members before posting it.
<Seeker`> emma: this really isn't helping
<Hobbsee> Daviey: which makes you just as bad, no?
<Daviey> arguably
<Hobbsee> emma: i thought mark told you to obey the people in authority.
<Hobbsee> emma: why do you now refuse to do so?
<emma> I have not and do not disobey anyone in authority. I believe Mark also urged you to treat others with respect and abide by the CoC for leaders.
<Hobbsee> particularly as you've taken completely the wrong end of the stick, and run with it.
<Seeker`> emma: PriceChild has already asked you to come back tomorrow if you wish to discuss this. PriceChild is in a position of authority.
<emma> I am going to leave now. I do not want to add to the stress of anyone. I just don't want to see myself being subject to slanderous allegations or antagonistic snarky comments from the same group of people every day.
<emma> goodnight.
<elkbuntu> emma, if you are not disobeying, then why are you here after council members have requested you leave?
<Seeker`> *sigh*
<elkbuntu> and this is why things bottle up inside -- we cant talk about them.
<elkbuntu> everyone else can talk and vent -- except ubuntu ops
<elkbuntu> we have to hold ourselves to such a higher standard that we explode in very unbecoming ways.
<tomaw> then you should have a private channel in which to do so.
<Hobbsee> tomaw: it would be unlikely that there isn't one already.
<elkbuntu> tomaw, this used to be that private channel.
<tomaw> indeed, so use it.
<tomaw> elkbuntu: that is no longer true
<tomaw> it's public and logs are available to all
<elkbuntu> tomaw, no, because certain people said it was against the ubuntu way to have it private.
<Seeker`> I am not aware of any such channel, and, as such, raised the issue in here
<elkbuntu> so we had to start logging it.
<PriceChild> tomaw: we have private messages, and the way some of us those is attacked upon enough anyway
<PriceChild> *way some of us use those
 * elkbuntu nods PriceChild 
<elkbuntu> we get hauled if we are found to be non-transparent
<elkbuntu> that is our burden
<tomaw> that's internal breakage above and beyond the need for private bitching channels.
<Hobbsee> anyway, guys, you're letting emma win here.
<Hobbsee> she's trying to sidetrack, and she's succeeding.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, look around and explain how she has not already. seriously.
<tomaw> I came in half way, so if I am sidetracking then I am sorry
<elkbuntu> yet she comes in here with her emo heartbreak story
<Seeker`> I dont think this discussion should continue along its current path
<Hobbsee> for an ubuntu wide channel ban, does that take into account the wishes of those who are not in the core channels?
<tomaw> My intent was not at all related to emma, more a thought that you guys seems to need somewhere private to rant a little :)
<Seeker`> I thought that the irc council was meant to "run" the irc side of the ubuntu community
<Seeker`> which includes loco teams etc.
<elkbuntu> tomaw, we used to have that and it was taken from us. we now have nowhere and it is the inherent breakage that seeker and daviey rather ellude to unknowingly.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: so, what happens if the loco guys disagree on an action by the irc council?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, loco teams have always been let run their loco as they wish
<tomaw> elkbuntu: ah
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: This is part of the reason that my idea isn't perfect
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: But it is the *only* alternative I have seen being put forward, short of "Staff should do what I say"
<Seeker`> which certainly isn't going to happen
 * Hobbsee thought the staff had guidelines.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: such as?
<Hobbsee> looking for them now
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, those of us who have been around long enough can see the change in how things are handled that others may not be seeing.
<Hobbsee> the one i referenced last night, which PriceChild went off in a fury about.
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: How long have you been part of the ubuntu irc community?
<PriceChild> I read that as furry :( I'm so disappointed.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, since breezy
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: no, i don't *think* you're furry?
<PriceChild> But it would've been sooooo much more entertaining.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, i used to get banned by seveas for doing !!!one!11!!!
<Seeker`> heh
<elkbuntu> Seeker`,  back then, that was ok. both seveas and i knew it was playing. we cant do that anymore.
<Seeker`> the community is a lot bigger now though
<Seeker`> things get less personal
<Seeker`> and that is unavoidable imo
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, -offtopic has only grown by about 50 in that time really
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: That is an increase of 50%
<Seeker`> -uk has increased from ~30 to up to 100 since december 06
<elkbuntu> yes. and the average intelligence of conversation in the channel ranks at about 10% of what it used to
<Seeker`> i dont doubt that
<Seeker`> but it means that things must change to cope with that
 * PriceChild strikes all furry comments from the record
<PriceChild> I have no idea what you are on about.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, and they have. doesnt mean it's for the better.
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: But complaining about the "good old days" doesn't really help - it isn't reasonable to expect things to be like they were then
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, no, but im not complaining per se, rather comparing to how damn strict we are now.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: no reason to let them turn to hell either.  there is a balance.
<Seeker`> The current situation is clearly inadequate
<Seeker`> and although there has been a lot of talk about how to make things better, there deosn't seem to have been a huge amount of change recently
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: i presume that if loco guys disagree, they should appeal to the irc council about why.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: then you just get the feasibility of banning in many, many channels.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: Have you seen the -irc mailing list?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, clearly you havent if you're asking her that
<Seeker`> I haven't seen any replies to my mails apart from PriceChild's one
<Seeker`> and I have been checking
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: ah, seen the next 2 mails.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: do you really believe that absolutely everyone can be catalysed, and dealt with in that fashion?
<PriceChild> Nope.
<PriceChild> Which is why we have +qb and klines.
<Hobbsee> yet...in your mail, you say that people should "deal with the situation", without handing out a mass channel-wide ban, or a kline.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: does my second email answer your question about banning in many, many channels
 * elkbuntu is still rather traumatised from the instance where non-ops here spent 40 minutes trying to catalyse someone, only to fail and plea for my help... for which i got hauled by a freenode helper for not catalysing personally
<Hobbsee> fundamentally, this comes down to a question of how we implement the "you've had your chances, wasted all of them, and you are now Unwelcome Here"
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I said "deal with the situation", not "deal with the situation without banning"
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: sure, dealing with it may mean a +b in #ubuntu. What it probably doesn't mean is a +b in every #ubuntu channel we can find some access in
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: right, so you're not saying that klining and mass-banning is always to "make a point"
<PriceChild> nope
<PriceChild> as in... 'right, i'm not saying that'
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I wasn't suggesting that a namespace ban is suitable in every situation - I am saying that if it is required, it should only be in extremely rare situations
<Hobbsee> i guess the other question is, "is the irc council wanting to make decisions, like "you are not welcome here, at all, please leave"?"
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: yes, thanks.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, wanting to - definately. permitted to - no by multiple rulesets.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: completely understood. I believe because of the way it would be implemented, it isn't suitable in any case.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that's your view.  i wonder how many others share it
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: (not to be catty, but i couldn't find a better way of putting that)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: on the "wanting to" part
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: sure we want to make decisions, if we didn't i think we wouldn't get anywhere?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i believe every one of us here now can think of at least two people who they'd love to direct to another part of existance to live.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: that's not what i was asking.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what i asked, was if the irc council wanted to make the decision to ask someone to leave, if they'd consistently done bad things, on a social level (ie, not DDoS'ing the network), and the irc council was reasonably sure that more catalysing wouldn't work.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: MOTU managed it, by ubuntu rulesets, incidently.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: with mark's stamp of approval.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so i'm unsure about the multiple ruleset part.
<PriceChild> oh were you asking about that specific kind of decision?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes.
<PriceChild> gah sorry, lag
<Hobbsee> :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, im not so confident that he'd make a similar decision for general user participation
<Seeker`> under the current system, staff are requested to k-line a user
<Seeker`> which has a greater effect of the user
<PriceChild> Seeker`: pardon?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: perhaps.  but i think of the fact that helping uses is a contribution for membership purposes, like dealing in bugs.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so, clearly, helping users *is* important to them.  who knows as to if it's important enough.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, depends which regional board you go to i believe.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I have seen complaints because staff dont deal with spammers and attackers appropriately. I assume this means that staff did not k-line the people in question
<Hobbsee> while i doubt mark would want to get involved himself, i can't see him stopping the decision of the relelvant council
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh, that's interesting.  i presume the regional boards will be drawn itno line, with more practice - granting memberships is an extroadinarily subjective thing, unless the person has done oodles of clearly useful stuff
<Seeker`> PriceChild: If mark would not approve a system of namespace bans, I can't see him condoning the request of a k-line for a user
<PriceChild> Seeker`: I don't believe our current system is to request klines for problem users.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, that's a story for a different day
<Seeker`> PriceChild: k-lines have been requested for users
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: (that's being said from someone who used to grant memberships herself).
<Hobbsee> true
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: Yes I'm sure the council would make a decision about these things. We do afterall have a dispute resolution process with us at the top making a decision.
<PriceChild> It just so happens that people rarely follow it.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you only have a user resolution process - ie, when the allegations are brought by users.  not by ops.
<tomaw> may i, as a non-ubuntu member of staff quickly explain exactly what a kline is?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: The same process applies.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, one would assume an op is also a user, even if they have to be superhuman versions
<Seeker`> tomaw: feel free
<tomaw> thank you.
<tomaw> while a kline is traditionally local to just one server, here on freenode they are pushed to all servers.
<tomaw> they match user@host/ip ranges.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: they don't get the same rights as users, in practice.  ie, they need to be superhuman, and everything they say is held against them forever.
<tomaw> they to not match nicks.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i did make that distinction, just less wordy
<Seeker`> PriceChild: What method of dealing with spammers / attackers is there that staff are expected to take, other than k-lines?
<tomaw> Although, were a case to be made, we could engineer nick based bans if required.
<Seeker`> tomaw: ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: forever catalysing.
<elkbuntu> i really must calculate the time spent with a certain time-sink user
<tomaw> Some people seem to be of the opinion that requesting a kline is akin to a magic bullet that will fix all problems.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I doubt that Seveas is so unhappy because staff refuse to talk to users
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: if it's someone like randall, you can eventually succeed.  but it really depends on how receptive the user is.
<tomaw> Based on his recent blog post, Seveas seems generically unhappy.
<Seeker`> my point is that the only thing that  I am aware that the staff can do that normal ops can't is k-line
<elkbuntu> tomaw, most of us have not had time to test, or even time to actually twig on to the existance of the test server
<Seeker`> correct me if I am wrong
<elkbuntu> i dont recall even hearing mention of the test server until last weekend
<tomaw> elkbuntu: it's been there for around six months.
<elkbuntu> tomaw, i've had a hectic 6 months
<Hobbsee> tomaw: where was the advertising about it?  i've not seen it at all?
<tomaw> elkbuntu: as have I :)
<PriceChild> Seeker`: there's a lot more to it than that.
<elkbuntu> tomaw, i've moved numerous times and started two new jobs.
<tomaw> Hobbsee: it's been blogged at least
<Seeker`> therefore, by complaining about staff not dealing with users correctly, they are complaining that these users have not been k-lined
<elkbuntu> ha. i havent even read ubuntu planet for eons/
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: it's not been on ther
<Hobbsee> e
 * Hobbsee *does* read that one.
<tomaw> tbh I don't much mind users not testing the testnet
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i know, but if i have no time to read the blogs of the project im involved with, why do i have time to read the blog of one i merely use. i dont read openoffice blogs or firefox blogs for the same reason
<tomaw> it's documented style that people find broken stuff when it's live, after all :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: what am I missing then?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: true
<tomaw> Seeker`: there are massive amounts of general user protection that staff have that's better than a single kline.
<elkbuntu> wow, i've been up for three hours now and i still havent had a chance to clean my flat which i havent had a chance to clean for over a month now
<Seeker`> tomaw: what sort of things?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i guess i'm surprised that the members who double as staff and irc council might have alerted the irc council to this, so that they could circulate among interested people to go test.
<Hobbsee> clearly, the staffers should be reading their own blog, so would have known about it.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: LjL was certainly aware of it, as he used it to test floodbots several months ago
<tomaw> Seeker`: we have the advantage of overseeing the network, for one.  Shared spam doesn't always hit #ubuntu :)
<Seeker`> but in terms of just talking to a user, there isn't really much more that they can do, is there?
<tomaw> a single user that is determined to evade any bans will do so regardless of any efforts
<Seeker`> yes
<tomaw> at best, it will be a cat and mouse game.
<elkbuntu> tomaw, a single user we have to chase through all our channels though...
<Seeker`> but I mean, once an op has tried (or several ops) to talk to someone to get them to stop, and banned them from the channel etc., what more can staff do other than k-lining
<elkbuntu> (if you'd care to count all the ones with more than 100 users)
<elkbuntu> a klining also prevents idiot users from rallying troops
<tomaw> it really doesn't
<Seeker`> if someone wnats to get round a k-line, they change hosts
<tomaw> Seeker`: we can do what we're (not paid) to to do what we're here to do.
<elkbuntu> nor are we.
<tomaw> I know :)
<Seeker`> tomaw: I mean, is the only thing that staff does try to convince them that what they are doing is a bad idea? or is there a magic -moron mode that i dont know about?
<tomaw> and yet we somehow seem to have developed a slightly adversarial relationship
<Seeker`> tomaw: ^
<elkbuntu> tomaw, thats because dually to our feeling left out in the dark, suddenly we get inundated with instructions that we're Doing It Wrong in terms of banning too easily, not catalysing enough (really, do ops have to be the *only* ones who try catalysing), etc
<Hobbsee> oy!  what's the new equivalent of seenserv?
<tomaw> ask nickserv :)
<elkbuntu> should show up in /ns info anyway
<Seeker`> /msg nickserv info Nick
<tomaw> anyway, back where we sort of were :)
 * Seeker` waits for an answer to his question
<tomaw> Seeker`: sorry. which?
<Seeker`> tomaw: I mean, is the only thing that staff does try to convince them that what they are doing is a bad idea? or is there a magic -moron mode that i dont know about?
<elkbuntu> i believe -moron is +m :)
<elkbuntu> er, +q
<elkbuntu> (m on chanserv.py)
<Hobbsee> +m works nicely, too.  when you have lots of morons.
<tomaw> If there are people that are causing you guys serious problems then we want to know about it
<Hobbsee> op the non-morons.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, indeed
<tomaw> There's not doubt about that.
<Seeker`> that doesn't answer the question
<elkbuntu> tomaw, 'but we did'.
<tomaw> elkbuntu: I can only speak for actions here on in
<elkbuntu> tomaw, i know. the trust has been broken already though
<tomaw> which is part of my reason for speaking here at all
<tomaw> the relationship between you guys and freenode is very clearly quite broken
<Seeker`> tomaw: so far in trying to determine what staff can do that ops can't, apart from k-line, is get the response "we oversee the network" and "we would like to know about any people you have trouble with"
<Seeker`> these come across as very evasive answers
<tomaw> Sigh
<tomaw> In the middle of me talking about fixing the ubuntu->freenode relationship you decide to pick on that? :)
<tomaw> elkbuntu: I would very much prefer we fix that :)
<Seeker`> I want the relationship between ubuntu ops and staff to be better, but from some peoples comments it would appear that I am lacking some knowledge. It is extremely frustrating when I am trying to help and I don't seem to be getting answers to the questions I ask
<tomaw> I am not sure how it started, but both parties agreeign to drop the adversaterial approach  and opinion would probably go a long way
<tomaw> Seeker`: we have various pattern matching abilities that can be useful
<Seeker`> useful in what way? Do they help you to talk to the user in a better way? Or do they just help catching people that evade bans etc?
<nalioth> Seeker`: helping catch ban evaders
<tomaw> they help everything tbh
<Seeker`> nalioth: thankyou; that is the answer I have been looking for
<elkbuntu> sometimes it's nice just to have backup, especially when you're an op in a low-staffed time zone like hobbsee and i are in.
<elkbuntu> (staffed in general - ubuntu and freenode)
<tomaw> elkbuntu: what's your timezone?
<elkbuntu> tomaw, eastern australia
<tomaw> ouch
<elkbuntu> tomaw, the one with the big blob of blue above us
<tomaw> yes, that's probably not one of our best covered time zones
 * Seeker` is pretty much opposite - GMT/ BST
<Seeker`> (yes, it is currently 0430)
<tomaw> I am there too :)
<elkbuntu> tomaw, i think the abandoned feeling probably has corroded hobbsee and i further than the others
<tomaw> perhaps
<Hobbsee> tomaw: i hate to think how much of #ubuntu just goes completely unwatched, due to no staffers and elky and i often not watching.
<Hobbsee> maybe it's better not to know
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, especially since im working now, yeah
<Hobbsee> heck, soon i lose my ops in there, so it'll be elky and no one.
<Seeker`> this whole place is so broken :(
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, welcome to teh intarwebs.
<Seeker`> as far as  I can tell, there are two ways of running communities - either let it manage itself, or try to enforce rules
<Seeker`> we are just floundering in the middle
<Seeker`> which leaves us in a very broken position
<tomaw> I don't know how far the feeling of discontent between you guys and staff have gone, but I reckon it's probably time we try to work out what's what
<tomaw> and that, you guys seem unsure internally too.
<Seeker`> we give people enough freedom to be a pain in the arse, but the community as a whole doesn't really do anything to stop trolls etc.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, and i believe it's grown far past the 'manage itself' stage
<elkbuntu> too many people
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: agreed
<Seeker`> but the rules aren't "strict" enough to actually deal with people effectively
<Seeker`> there is enough there to irritate people, but thats about it
<Seeker`> and when they get wound up, things just get worse
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, but that's my point about how much stricter it is now
<tomaw> from at least my point of view, I would like to switch away from this channel without feeling that you guys think that freenode is failing to provide what we're here for.
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: But its at the point where it is effectively saying "We have ops to deal with 'bad' people, noone else has to worry", but then also not having enough power to effectively deal with people
<tomaw> But I am being ignored, so I will shut up :P
<Hobbsee> tomaw: what are you actually here for, as staff?
<Seeker`> it either needs to be relaxed until the general population can police the community themselves, or toughened just a little more until it is actually useful
<tomaw> Hobbsee: correct.
<Seeker`> tomaw: I'm not ignoring you. I, personally, don't think staff are really doing anything wrong
<Hobbsee> tomaw: bad phrasing - that wasn't what i asked.
 * Hobbsee ponders how to rephrase
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: You mean "What are staff here for"?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: that's the one.
<tomaw> ah
<Hobbsee> i swear, this assignment is making my brain die.  it makes multiple references to the InterNet.
<tomaw> hehe
<Hobbsee> along with incorrect grammar all over the place.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: what assignment?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, so it's just like 'the InterNet' then?
<tomaw> personally I try to sit in the ops channels for those that I may do op actions in
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: networking assignment
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: http://hobbsee.com/tmp/comp247.tar.gz
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: do you see my point?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: part 1 looks easy
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, i do, but i dont think freenode can cope with the anarchy that will ensue if we step back. they're crying staff poor now.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: yeah
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: it's more the latter half...
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: yeah, that sucks
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: they'll need another recruiting drive.
<elkbuntu> oh ick.
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: In that case it only really leaves the other option, as staying where we are doesn't seem to work
<elkbuntu> yeah, thats another thing that killed the trust... inviting people to ask for not only ops, but staff privs...ick.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, but we dont have the manpower to deal with that
<elkbuntu> see, most of the people who would actually be useful ops, dont want to be ops
<Seeker`> I would be willing to help
<Seeker`> although I dont know if i fit in the "potential useful ops" category
<elkbuntu> we need more than just you
<Seeker`> sadly I can only volunteer my own time
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: although, giving him ops would probably be a good idea, imo.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, we'll put it to... the council
<elkbuntu> but.
<elkbuntu> that doesnt hold against the fact that we've asked numerous long-time helpers who dont want to be ops because of how they see us get treated in general.
<elkbuntu> or, how they've seen people who associate with this channel get treated
<elkbuntu> not everyone is ready to be cyberstalked
<tomaw> Hrm, I just reliased that it's actually getting light here, so I should probably be somewhere else.
<Seeker`> tomaw: bed?
<elkbuntu> i should have been somewhere else hours ago, but it's too late now
<tomaw> there would be good :)
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: You should put out an advert, "Free cyberstalker with every +o"
<Seeker`> tomaw: I'm considering it too
<tomaw> ooh, those sound cheap
<tomaw> Indeed, elkbuntu probably has five hours on us, leave her with it all :)
 * tomaw hides
<elkbuntu> tomaw, that's why i've been using plastic plates for the past week
<Seeker`> ?
<elkbuntu> i dont get time to clean on the weekend because of all this
<tomaw> easier to throw at Seeker?
<tomaw> ah
<elkbuntu> and i sure as heck dont have energy during the week after my commute
<tomaw> ouch
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you know where i live, and where i work now, right?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i'm unsure of the location of where you work now.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, st leonards
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i catch the train each day
<Seeker`> laptop in bed :D
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: how many people have turned down ops?
<Hobbsee> ahhh, nice.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, not sure the exact figure
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, the train is usually sardined by the time it gets to west ryde
<Hobbsee> hah.  that does not surprise me.
<Hobbsee> i don't think i'll live in sydney, when i move out.
<Seeker`> I suspect that it is possible to run it with the current number of ops, but it would probably take a very different approach to the one that is currently taken
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, the current number is fine. the current geographical dispersal is not.
<elkbuntu> or, more to the point, the current timezone awakeness dispersal
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: convince some workemates to dedicate their lives to IRC :P
<elkbuntu> ha.
<Seeker`> what time is it there? now?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, 2pm
<Seeker`> hmm, too many ?
<Seeker`> so you are waking up when GMT are going to bed (mainly)
<elkbuntu> pretty much
<Seeker`> but by the time you get to evening, GMT are waking up again, correct?
<elkbuntu> mostly
<elkbuntu> evening is when i have time to spare, during the week. when there's already gmt people available
<Seeker`> I think thats the same for most poeple
<Seeker`> there needs tobe a few more people from middle-asia
<elkbuntu> yep
<Seeker`> actually, no
<Seeker`> You want people who are about 9pm at the moment
<elkbuntu> or, peope who are generally awake aussie daytime
<Seeker`> maybe a little earlier
<Seeker`> 8pm maybe
<Seeker`> which is UTC + 15, or UTC - 9
<Seeker`> which is west coast USA
<Seeker`> tj83: how can we help you?
<tj83>  #ubuntu needs a moderator in regards to  boobmcgeeyo and language. multiple user request.
<elkbuntu> tj83, im in there. im not seeing any further action since i muted him
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: it wouold seem that ubot3 isn't redirecting ops calls to here
<tj83> ok... thats fine.. didnt know who if anyone was watching... and then others were asking how to block him..
<elkbuntu> thats ok, i highlight on !ops, Seeker`
<elkbuntu> tj83, im opped up in there
<tj83> thank you
<tj83> bye
<nalioth> Seeker`: ubot3 is not programmed to be a primary bot  :|
<Seeker`> nalioth: fair enough
<Seeker`> just thought i would point it out
<elkbuntu> all good ops highlight on '!ops' anyway
<Seeker`> :P
<elkbuntu> i would dearly love to get dressed before dusk today
<Seeker`> I should probably get some sleep before sunrise
<Seeker`> gah, too late
<Seeker`> Sunrise:4:49
<Seeker`> time for sleep I guess
<Seeker`> have a good afternoon
<elkbuntu> nalioth, are you going to hang around?
<elkbuntu> i really need to get some cleaning done here
<nalioth> my bed is calling me, too
 * elkbuntu curls up in a ball and wails
<elkbuntu> dude, if you could see the state of my flat...
<tonyyarusso> Good lord.  Why must I read the hypocritical reaction post before the original...
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: hm?
<elkbuntu> oh yay. tony is here, i can go buy food
<Hobbsee> !sru
<nubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Hobbsee> can we get taht into #ubuntu-motu please?
<tonyyarusso> lol elkbuntu ... So if I go on vacation for a week, will you starve?
<tonyyarusso> tomaw: re: some of the stuff you said earlier, I think a large portion of the Ubuntu<-->Freenode friction has actually been less in between the distince entities and more to do with the overlap.  One option that various people have put forth (and I would support) is introducing a policy that individuals not serve as both Freenode staff and Ubuntu IRC Council members simultaneously, to eliminate the perceived "conflict of interest" problems
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I just went through like a day and a half of backscroll.
<jussi01> good morning all!
<tomaw> tonyyarusso: tbh I haven't seen much to support that, although I do agree it will remove the complication
<tonyyarusso> tomaw: I don't know that it was necessarily voiced here (other than myself just now)
<tomaw> that said, it 07:02 and I really should be in bed :)
 * tomaw adds "fix ubuntu" to his todo list and hides for a few hours
<tomaw> tonyyarusso: ah, I think I have actually seen references to it a few times and it's possible some of those have added tension
<tomaw> That said, thanks for reading my comments :)
<tomaw> And I really *must* get some sleep.
<tonyyarusso> sleep well
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: where da bot go?
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: server is down because of isp rerouting IP's and someone screwed up
<jussi01> back tomoroow... hopefully
<Myrtti> I'm sorry if I use harsh language that's against the IRCguidelines and COC and whatnot, but What The Fuck is happening to us here?
<Myrtti> I just read the backlog and that is the only thought in my head.
<Myrtti> I don't want / I can't comment on the actual content of the discussion, but isn't this a tad unproductive? FFS, we need facetime. Someone ask someone to donate us a heap of money so you all could be flown here to Finland, get you in the middle of some Finnish swap in an abandoned cottage or something and talk this thru
<Myrtti> s/swap/swamp/
<Myrtti> I'll provide the bofferbats.
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> then we could all just smack eachother to the head with soft things when you
<Myrtti> 've got aggressive feelings like that
<Myrtti> oh yeah, and the only food available would be carrots, white wine, and tinned spam and beans.
<Myrtti> then we'd really have to hurry to get things resolved before starving
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: could they actually be resolved, in current configuration?
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: i'm not sure that it's agression that people have - it seems more to me that people have fundamental differences of opinion on the way that things should be done, which appear to be mostly exclusive.
<Hobbsee> (just a thought)
<Hobbsee> particualrly as everyone believes themselves to be right, of course.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: found your bug on motu bug logging interesting, did that come from you, or did you just log it
<Hobbsee> ikonia: er, what?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: someone else filed that...
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> it was under your name
<Hobbsee> okay, which thing and where?
<ikonia> 1 moment
<ikonia> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reportbug/+bug/231316
<Myrtti> Ekushey: how may we help you?
<ikonia> guys got an issue in #ubuntu
<ikonia> two guys jabbering in malaysian, being a bit of pain
<ikonia> they can speak english but refuse to
<ikonia> miz_blue is one
<ikonia> co_chun is the other
<ikonia> co_mau sorry
<Ekushey> Myrtti: hi... i wasn't looking for any help actually
<ikonia> Myrtti: thank you
<Ekushey> Myrtti: loco team ops can't stay here?
<Myrtti> Ekushey: well, that's the way I started things, but currently the channel for loco ops is #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> ikonia: note, I didn't ban them
<elkbuntu> Ekushey, this channel's focus is the main channels, #ubuntu-irc is more for loco ops, it'll be less chaotic too
<ikonia> noted
<Ekushey> Myrtti: oh ok, so that's my place then... thanks
<Myrtti> np
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, no, if you go on vacation next week, #ubuntu will be unmonitored during utc early morning
<elkbuntu> note that this is weekend.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: like i say, i did not file that.
<Hobbsee>  (undecided)  Bug #231316, first reported on 2008-05-17  by  Andrew Sayers (andrew-bugs-launchpad-net: 81)
<ikonia> Hobbsee: ahh thank you
<jussi01> elkbuntu: Im usually around from 8am onwards (6am bst)
<ikonia> Hobbsee: the email that came from you suggest at a glance it was your bug, hence why I was interested our thoughts behind it
<ikonia> your that should have read
<ikonia> not our
<ikonia> sticking y key
<Hobbsee> ahhh.  no, i subscribed more people to it
<ikonia> Myrtti: heads up on cew
<Myrtti> noted
<ikonia> looks like the same guy
<Myrtti> erhm. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16145/
<Myrtti> I must be going insane
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: talking face to face might help
<Myrtti> and you all need more hugs.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: can you hand out some klines for the misbehaving bots please?
<Hobbsee> irseek ones in #ubuntu-meeting
<Hobbsee> IRSeekBot55 and IRSeekBot18, it appears
<Myrtti> yeah, aforementioned drops in xubuntu too
<Myrtti> annoying
<Myrtti> isdn-connection on a logbot...
<Myrtti> rhhhhhr
<Myrtti> [12:47] *** IRSeekBot55 [n=IRSeekLo@bzq-219-46-202.isdn.bezeqint.net] has quit [Excess  Flood]
<Myrtti> [13:02] *** IRSeekBot11 [n=IRSeekLo@bzq-219-46-202.isdn.bezeqint.net] has quit [Excess  Flood]
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: nothing we can do, till a staffer turns up.  don't you love it?
<Myrtti> ban them?
<Myrtti> that's what they do in IRCnet
<Myrtti> I think I'll do just that
<Hobbsee> well, i did from -meeting
<Myrtti> see, doesn't need staff after all.
<Myrtti> /me goes to make another yummy bread.
<Myrtti> and I might as well do it in #ubuntu too.
<Myrtti> NOTE TO ALL OPS: I've BANNED IRSeek bots from #ubuntu due to their sucky connection which makes them quit due to Excess flood. Feel free to remove the bans if the bots regain better net.
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: PriceChild has piped up and told me that i'm wrong, so he can deal with them
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I'm not sure I'm getting what your saying, but anyway I've done my .02€
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: ie, he can deal with the bad bots, and find staffers who can kline.
<PriceChild> forward works fine for me ^ tis a client issue
<Myrtti> oh, forgot that
<Myrtti> no, I actually don't want them to be forwarded anywhere
<Myrtti> come to think of it
<Myrtti> feel free to correct my methods of dealing with those bots with sucky connection
<PriceChild> Got in touch with irseek via their website contact form and ariel_eran has appeared to help.
<PriceChild> Cause of problem has been found and fixed, won't happen again.
<Myrtti> hm, didn't think of that myself :-<
<PriceChild> Myrtti: I'm sure we'll survive :)
<Myrtti> yeah
<ompaulafk> that folks was me banning someone who used my nick
<bazhang> saw that :)
<bazhang> gnine from offtopic?
<PriceChild> gnine?
<ompaulafk> so it appears
<PriceChild> soooo slow
<Myrtti> that was gnine?
<Myrtti> what the heck was he thinking
<ompaulafk> gone I from #ubuntu
<PriceChild> /msg nickserv help ghost & help set enforce ftw
<ompaulafk> well the thing is I did ghost
<ompaulafk> but it won't let me /nick
<bazhang> Gnine (n=gnine@c-71-199-186-127.hsd1.ga.comcast.net from offtopic
<PriceChild> They have reconnected.
<PriceChild> use enforce
<PriceChild> that will allow you to nick, because they will be forced into changing nicks
<Myrtti> PriceChild: lovely summer breeze, isn't it... your slip is showing though from under your frock.
<Myrtti> :->
<ompaulafk> PriceChild, I don't seem to be able to use /nick after putting enforce on
<PriceChild> ompaulafk: wait for it to be enforced, takes a minute i think (time to identify)
<ompaulafk> ack
<ompaulafk> welcome what were you playing at?
<ompaulafk> this btw is -ops
<PriceChild> ompaulafk: you can unenforce it and nick now
<Gnine> nice failsafe.. i was just messing around for no reason.. checking nicks i know.. nothing malicious really
<Gnine> bored
<ompaulafk> well here is a clue
<ompaulafk> you took the nick of someone else
<ompaulafk> the other person may have chats that are not for public consumption
<Gnine> no way.. i changed to Gnine
<ompaulafk> I locked you out of #ubuntu
<ompaulafk> and #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaulafk> you used someone elses nick
<ompaulafk> not very good
<Gnine> and then i got this guest14133 nick
<ompaulafk> cos I told nickserv I did not like you
<ompaulafk> :)
<ompaulafk> that in the sense of anyone using my nick
<Gnine> ok.. my bad.. curiousity killed the cat
<ompaulafk> seems so
<Gnine> i also tried myrtti.. nothing happened until i tried yours
<ompaulafk> please sit there for a min
<ompaulafk> cos I was off line for a moment
<Myrtti> Gnine: well suprise you didn't get it
<ompaulafk> or longer
<Myrtti> since I'm USING IT
<Myrtti> what relay shorted to make you even consider fooling around with nicks, and especially OPS nicks?
<ompaulafk> drop iq loop to lower than the average bear
<Myrtti> it's like picking blood from nose
<Gnine> i tried SNuxol if that makes you feel better ..
<ompaulafk> I'll be back in a few mins
<bazhang> !etiquette
<nubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Myrtti> Gnine: no, it doesn't actually
<Myrtti> Gnine: if I'm bored, I start rummaging through del.icio.us or launchpad bugs or find some cool new app to compile
<Gnine> like i said.. i wasnt trying to do anything other than just seeing nick availability ..
<Myrtti> Gnine: /whois works for that too
<Myrtti> it tells you if the person is online or not
<Myrtti> also nickserv tells you if the nick is registered or not
<Myrtti> if the person using it is offline
<Gnine> i have known you guys for a while now.. it was not my intention to destroy you or whatever
<Myrtti> you DONT go /nick Myrtti
<Myrtti> how long have you been using IRC, gnine?
<ompaulafk> I am of a mind to make that a long term ban because you have been on irc for a fair while
<ompaulafk> you should be aware of the fact that you are representing other people on the network
<ompaulafk> you open your mouth 99% of people see ompaul saying something
<Myrtti> it's like one of the taboo's of IRC netiquette that you've broken, Gnine
<ompaulafk> you think you can represent my views
<Gnine> yes. am guilty of playing around with the system. however, i did not do any harm, in my opinion . it's your call
<ompaulafk> I doubt it
<ompaulafk> go away and come back in 8 hours or more
<Myrtti> scoot.
<Myrtti> choo.
<Gnine> i did not go into any chatroom with anyones nick
<ompaulafk> you were in #ubuntu
<Gnine> other than Gnine.. to my knowledge.. that is..
<Myrtti> [14:03] < b33r> Hello my pc got turned off by a power problem without proper shutdown  now ubuntu finishes loading and freezes on startup with some strange hdd  sounds, can anyone help me please?
<ompaulafk> * ompaul (n=gnine@c-71-199-186-127.hsd1.ga.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaulafk)
<ompaulafk> * ompaulafk sets ban on *!*@c-71-199-186-127.hsd1.ga.comcast.net
<ompaulafk> * ompaulafk sets mode +d #ubuntu JF
<ompaulafk> * ompaulafk sets ban on ompaul!*@*
<ompaulafk> * ompaulafk sets ban on *!?=gnine@*
<Myrtti> [14:04] < Sladjannn> b33r, you shoul reinstal ubuntu
<Myrtti> [14:04] < Sladjannn> should*
<Gnine> then again .. how could i take a registered nick then
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: we can ban IRCseek if users ask for it?
<ompaulafk> Gnine, lets do it this way - go away and come back in more than 8 hours
<ompaulafk> Myrtti, ban
<ompaulafk> and chat
<ompaulafk> Gnine, as I said go away
<ompaulafk> if you don't I will remove you here and make that multiple days
<ompaulafk> !guidelines | Gnine
<nubotu> Gnine: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaulafk> Gnine, you still on irc ....
<ompaulafk> I guess time to understand something
<ompaulafk> you just went to 2 days
<Gnine>  - /nick doesnt just give me access to a registered nick.. you're not making sense .. and i didnt do anything other than using /nick
<ompaulafk> firstly I could not log on as myself
<ompaulafk> and secondly this is the fun part
<Gnine> i dont know your password..
<ompaulafk> you joined #ubuntu
<ompaulafk> <ompaulafk> * ompaulafk sets ban on *!*@c-71-199-186-127.hsd1.ga.comcast.net
<ompaulafk> <ompaulafk> * ompaulafk sets mode +d #ubuntu JF
<ompaulafk> <ompaulafk> * ompaulafk sets ban on ompaul!*@*
<ompaulafk> <ompaulafk> * ompaulafk sets ban on *!?=gnine@*
<ompaulafk> what was that then
<Myrtti> Gnine: people could send you messages meant for ompaul
<Myrtti> that's bad.
<ompaulafk> a figment of my mind
<ompaulafk> Gnine, get out of here for two days
<Gnine> i did not crack your password..
<ompaulafk> you entered #ubuntu using my nick which you know is not yours
<ompaulafk> go away for three days
<Gnine> i have no interest in that whatsoever
<Myrtti> Gnine: go. Please
<Myrtti> Gnine: for your best intrest
<ompaulafk> you see the problem here is that you are heading for a week
<ompaulafk> then a month
<ompaulafk> then permban
<Myrtti> arguing with an angry ompaul isn't a good idea
<Gnine> and you really thing thats the way to go.. nice..
 * ompaulafk growls
<ompaulafk> so that is next sunday
<bazhang> yet he treated it like a joke
<Myrtti> /me contemplates on supahsicrit ban calendar ics.
<ompaulafk> well he can
<SWAT> Myrtti: when you got the idea worked out, let me know ;)
 * ompaulafk buys SWAT a coke and says no more
<Myrtti> perhaps.. hmmm..
<Myrtti> the bantracker could generate an ics file... with default length of bans...
<SWAT> ompaulafk: thanks! I really needed that caffeine and sugar rush
<Myrtti> then one could ...
<ompaulafk> :)
<Myrtti> from the bantracker extend the time?
<Myrtti> there. Now go code.
<ompaulafk> heh?
 * ompaulafk wonders
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ompaul> zwnj, how can we help you?
<gnomefreak> what is the command to show the bans in a channel? i thought it was /mode -b #channel
<zwnj> i have a problem with lists.ubuntu.com, but i don't know where is the right place to ask it
<gnomefreak> it keeps telling me you have to be ops to do that
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: which client?
<gnomefreak> zwnj: file a bug or use a different browser beofre filing the bug against ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: irssi
<Myrtti> /bans
<gnomefreak> thats it?
<gnomefreak> i remember it being longer but i will try
<gnomefreak> ha it does work :) thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<zwnj> i'm the admin of ubuntu-l10n-fas, and the requests list in mailman/admindb/ is so large that server doesn't response
<zwnj> ok, i'm gonna file a bug
<ompaul> zwnj, mail elmo first
<zwnj> ompaul: oh, oki, thanks
<ompaul> with a dear sysadmin any idea what to do here :)
<ompaul> qmario_, what you doing here?
<gnomefreak> is there a /unban all insead of /unban -first or /unban 3 ect..
<ompaul> I think that is a function of the client moreso
<gnomefreak> oh i though it was freenode
<ompaul> irc does have some rfcs :)
 * gnomefreak wonders why my script isnt working i guess i will look at it after smoke maybe breakfast
<Myrtti> oh wow
<Myrtti> /me reads /help knockout
<Seeker`> wow, there has been a lot going on this morning
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: We can ban Irseek. End of. What's your real question?
<PriceChild> ompaul: I suggest you leave enforce on.
<ompaul> PriceChild, had to remove it to get the other nick back
<Myrtti> ok, somehow, out of the blue, I experience again the feeling that could be only described as misagony "the lot of you, sod off." I'm going to close irc now for a while.
<jussi01> *cry*
<ikonia> Myrtti: what's up ?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: *hug*
<PriceChild> cody is giving me a grilling in PM
<jussi01> PriceChild: about?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Are there burgers involved?
<PriceChild> the council, its problems, etc. etc.
<PriceChild> I assume it is related to whether he wants to allow us access to #xubuntu.
<jussi01> ahh
<jrib> !test
<nubotu> Failed
<gnomefreak> is ubottu borked?
<gnomefreak> bug 230016
<jrib> yeah, doesn't seem we have one in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> and nubotu doesnt do bugs it seems
<jrib> oh, maybe ubot3 is the bot in #ubuntu and I missed it
<jrib> :)
<nubotu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (flaccid)
<Hobbsee> le sigh.
<Hobbsee> how long did he manage?
<bazhang> about a minute
<bazhang> tried to op in there and chanserv shut me down
<bazhang> :)
 * gnomefreak wonders who unbanned him
<gnomefreak> ah never mind i was looking at bans from wrong channel
<PriceChild> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/01/16/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<PriceChild> 02:37-02:38 prove that until at least jan 16th, somerville and i agreed council was teh contact for #xubuntu
<PriceChild> I am utterly fed up with his games in PM, his refusal to add ubuntuirccouncil to the access list.
<PriceChild> And his uncomprehension that there has been foul play with him obtaining that channel since.
<PriceChild> *lack of comprehension
<PriceChild> I don't care how he did it, but unless someone owns up to it, I'm not willing to put up with his agenda any longer.
<nubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, [Realin] said: !what is best irc
<Seeker`> PriceChild: :|
<PriceChild> I have been talking with cody, and although he accepts he didn't own the channel in january, he declines to comment on how he gained ownership.
<PriceChild> He also explicitly stated he did not want to comment on how ownership was given to him, or whether he even knew how.
<PriceChild> I would have prefered to copy his exact words here but he wouldn't give permission.
<PriceChild> nalioth: elky: What would you say about requesting founders flags from freenode of #xubuntu and #xubuntu-offtopic?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: it was given to him from seveas when i wasnt here one day since i got it from crimson when he got tired of it
<gnomefreak> than i made and reg. #x-ot
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: when was this?
<gnomefreak> am i the only one that got pings from bashohIII leaving
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: end of last year beginning of this year
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: (ie was it after jan 16th of this year?)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i dont remeber the date i was too pissed off at the time
<gnomefreak> wtf is with the beeping
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: it had to be before 16th
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i went into hospital on the 15th
<gnomefreak> give or take
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no your not the only one, I get pings too, he's done it under other nicks too
<gnomefreak> ikonia: im still pinging
<ikonia> stopped for me
<jpds> pings?
<Seeker`> ikonia: o/
<ikonia> ahh Seeker` your awake good man
<gnomefreak> maybe that was why
<ikonia> Seeker`: got some time say 5:30-ish
<Seeker`> ikonia: I've been awake for 3 hours :D
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> sorry, I've been away, just come back
<Seeker`> tis ok
<gnomefreak> ok i think that should fix it in most channels
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: It would be great if you could find that in logs. If it is the case, it was a seveas individual decision, not a council one. I am also unsure why somerville would want to hide it so much?
<ompaul> !bot
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: it was last year i wish i knew a round about date to start looking
<gnomefreak> maybe info the channel?
<bazhang> <Bizzeh> free open source software... claims to be all about community and freedom, when in actual fact. its more about comunism
<ompaul> run PriceChild run he's after you
<gnomefreak> nope that doesnt give me anything
 * ompaul waves at cody-somerville as if nothing happened
<cody-somerville> Since this discussion appears to have moved to a public channel, I figured I'd join in :)
<ompaul> bazhang, (answer) better than a convicted monopoly telling you what to do  you have choice enjoy it while it lasts
<gnomefreak> it was after august im fairly sure but once cody-somerville became op seveas had changed it ( i was away and the last year it was either PA or hospital) both over the summe
<bazhang> ompaul, I would have to mute myself for offtopic then :)
<gnomefreak> before august
<ompaul> bazhang, ahh
<ompaul> ;-)
<jrib> nubotu: are you have identity issues?
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> @whoami
<nubotu> bazhang
<jrib> s/have/having  how did that happen...
<cody-somerville> So, does anyone have any objections to me, as the Xubuntu team leader, being the "founder" flag for the Xubuntu channels?
<cody-somerville> or whatever the terminology is now
<gnomefreak> define founder flag
<cody-somerville> contact/owner/etc.
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: the logs start in OCT.
<gnomefreak> and im sure it was before than
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: i have objections to something else that seveas did last year but from what i saw was you wanted to make it private channel and yes i do object to that
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak, I have no intention to make #xubuntu a private channel
<cody-somerville> so I guess we're good there
<Pricey> gnomefreak, if you think it was before october then its irrelevant as we owned it jan 2008
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: what is the problem with the irc council being the founders?
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, They aren't the Xubuntu team leader :)
<Seeker`> but they are the "irc team leaders"
<nalioth> cody-somerville: "team leader" and "irc channel founder" are not inclusive
<Seeker`> what will them being channel founder stop you from doing?
<Pricey> I'm not meaning to get into a debate about who should own it if we were starting afresh/anew etc.
<cody-somerville> nalioth, No but the project lead has the prerogative of deciding who owns the project channels
<Pricey> I am getting into a debate, as from where I am sitting, there has been foul play in cody-somerville gaining ownership this past couple of months. He refuses to comment on how that happened so far, and unless I misunderstood gnomefreak, that wasn't relevant.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: what will them being channel founder stop you from doing?
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, what ever the founder flag allows me to do currently
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, and it is also a question of what it allows them to do
<Seeker`> Pricey: Can you answer that question ^
<cody-somerville> Pricey, There has been no foul play and me refusing to remain silent is not proof
<nalioth> cody-somerville: the irc council is the appropriate 'project lead'
<Pricey> Seeker`, +F allows us to control exactly how the channel is managed.
<cody-somerville> nalioth, That is incorrect.
<Pricey> cody-somerville, Does xubuntu have a council and an approved leadership structure all documented?
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu has an elected project leader
<gnomefreak> Pricey: im 98% sure it was before jan 1
<Seeker`> how many people can be set +F?
<cody-somerville> That elected individual is myself
<Pricey> cody-somerville, sure, you refusing to comment on it isn't proof... but if you had done nothing wrong why wouldn't you prove it?!
<gnomefreak> Pricey: staff might have a record of it
<Pricey> gnomefreak, I don't think that's going to be possible I'm afraid.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: There have been elected (afaik) members of the irc council, whose role is to manage the irc side fo the ubuntu community
<gnomefreak> Pricey: cody was given head of it during a meeting IIRC maybe CC meeting but i remember seeing it
<Pricey> gnomefreak, i don't think there has been a meeting since jan 16th, and in that meeting it was quite clear he didn't own it.
<gnomefreak> Pricey: it wasnt that i wanted it back im still more concered on why it was pulled it was around the time cody got ops
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, Yes but that doesn't give them the authority to trump decisions about the Xubuntu project or its assets
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: It is arguable that irc channels fall into their domain
<gnomefreak> Pricey: it might have been a dev meeting but i though i saw someone ask him if he wanted it and he sasid yes
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, It does but as the project leader I trump that.
<Pricey> cody-somerville, we have a community council approved document, stating we are ultimately responsible for ubuntu's irc presence...
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: what do you want to do with the channel that you cannot do without +F?
<cody-somerville> Pricey, I don't think it really says that
<gnomefreak> personally i think council should be first and foremost contact if there is a sencond contact than use an op at that time
<cody-somerville> I'm not interested in the IRC Council being involved in the management of the Xubuntu channels what so ever - not until the reform occurs that is.
<gnomefreak> but im not real sure who is on ircc at the moment but before i left in jan there were times a member of ircc wasnt around so maybe making a back up if possible
<Pricey> My entire reasoning at the moment for questioning your foundership of #xubuntu is not because of who 'should' manage it, it is because I do not trust you and the perceived foul play that has gone on in you getting it int he first place./
<cody-somerville> I was going to inform PriceChild today that I would add the council to the access list
<cody-somerville> but then he started this mess
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: what do you want to do with the channel that you cannot do without +F?
<cody-somerville> Pricey, I don't care if you feel foul play has occurred.
<Pricey> cody-somerville, a simple "so and so game me contact status of this channel" would clear *Everything* up
<cody-somerville> Pricey, You have absolutely no proof and I'm not going to be bullied by the IRC Council.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: what, again?  :)
<Pricey> cody-somerville, I've given you proof that you didn't own it in january...
<cody-somerville> Pricey, Explain to me how that is relevant.
<gnomefreak> Pricey: who did own it than?
<Pricey> cody-somerville, *nobody* seems to know how you got it, and you refuse to comment on whether you know how or not.
<Pricey> gnomefreak, ubuntuircconcil
<Pricey> gnomefreak, i posted a link to an ircc meeting above where me and cody agreed.
<gnomefreak> Pricey: ah so why not leave it that way?
<Pricey> gnomefreak, as it is now?
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: if you are head dev of xubuntu why not just make a -dev channel like ubuntu kubuntu have?
<Hobbsee> guys, is there really any point going on about how the irc channel got given to him?  it's old news now.
<gnomefreak> Pricey: yes
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak, I'm the project leader, not just head "dev"
<Pricey> gnomefreak, because he has taken stances such as to remove my, the irc council's and freenode staff's access of the channel, just one example of how i don't trust him to be running it.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: For the third time, what do you want to do with the channel that you cannot do without +F?
<Pricey> gnomefreak, the fact that he won't explain how he managed to own the channel, adds to my distrust.
<Hobbsee> and it's never been a requirement that people admit to everything.
<cody-somerville> Pricey, I don't care if you trust me or not
<gnomefreak> Pricey: it was given to him by seveas from me but it was well before jan 1
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: I fully agree.  The only solution is a team sauna!
<Hobbsee> if the freenode staffers aren't required to admit to everything, why would cody-somerville be?
<gnomefreak> Pricey: i had it for a few months after getting it from crimsun
<Hobbsee> unless you're starting on a witch hunt, of course.
<Pricey> gnomefreak, since jan 16th 2008? if so who gave it to crimsun?
<cody-somerville> You and your council have no authority over Xubuntu channels. I'll be applying to have the "group contact" changed to myself and it'll be the end of this mess.
<Hobbsee> Pricey: honestly, why does it matter?
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: why will you not answer my question?
<Pricey> Hobbsee, because I would like #xubuntu to be run decently, and freenode staff's access not removed willy nilly etc. etc.
<gnomefreak> Pricey: the old owner gave it to crimsun maybe mez but i doubt it it wa s a nick i never knew but it was a 3 day project thats why i remember it so well
<Hobbsee> Pricey: and if this is how you deal with ops, i'd *hate* to see how you dealt with users who disagree with you, who don't have the power to hold you to account.
<Pricey> Hobbsee, what have i done?
<cody-somerville> You. Are. Being. A. Bully.
<gnomefreak> #xubuntu should have same standards as #ubuntu IMHO since users see it as the same other than different DE
<Hobbsee> Pricey: this is a publically logged channel, and you bullied cody-somerville on friday and today.  While i'm sure that some of us do disagree with some of cody-somerville's past decisions, it is NOT acceptable for people to hold them against him forever.
<Pricey> Hobbsee, I don't understand what I am holding to him forever?
<Pricey> this is an issue only days old.
<nalioth> regional membership board
<cody-somerville> nalioth, hmm?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: surely that's for jono to deal with.
<gnomefreak> most of us are members
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: is on reginal board for us
<gnomefreak> US
<nalioth> Hobbsee: hows that?
<gnomefreak> others i dont remember
<Hobbsee> oh, nvm.  i thought you were referring to other things.
<nalioth> i am pointing out 'decision making' thought processes
<nalioth> i, also, think cody-somerville gained #xubuntu back under shady circumstances ( as it was removed from his control for bad judgement previously )
<nalioth> and the fact he won't tell us, only adds to the "shady feeling" of it
<Seeker`> should this be something that isd raised at the next CC meeting?
<cody-somerville> It wasn't removed from bad judgement
<cody-somerville> It was removed by a corrupt member of the council who was later rebuked by the CC.
<gnomefreak> should this be something the IRCC tries to decide than if not and still people dont agree move it to CC or to a meeting with jono that way to keep the CC out of it if possible but honestly i think some sort of meeting would be good. a controled meeting so it doesnt get too heated
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: who seveas?
<Seeker`> well, as far as I can see, the IRC council want +F in #xubuntu, cody-somerville doesn't wnat them to have it
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, Clearly not when I get treated like this.
<Seeker`> asnd the next step in dispute resolution is the CC
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: since he pulled it from me when i was offline for a week or so and gave it to you, i dont think that should be your arguement since its the same thing
<Pricey> Seeker`, the irc council doesn't even seem to have made a decision on this
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: You still haven't answered my question about what you want to do with the channel that you cant do without +F?
<nalioth> cody-somerville: we treat folks as they give us reason to treat them
<Pricey> Seeker`, so far it has only been me requesting +F
<Pricey> Seeker`, and i haven't even properly requested that yet...
<cody-somerville> nalioth, I disagree and so would a number of participants at the UDS session.
<nalioth> cody-somerville: obviously, you don't see other chan/proj owners acting this way
<cody-somerville> nalioth, Thats because they aren't treated like this
<Pricey> I've only asked for access for the council, and an explanation of how he came to own #xubuntu and #xubuntu-offtopic
<cody-somerville> They retain control of *their* channels
 * gnomefreak thought -F was forward
<ompaul> cody-somerville, locos are not distros
<Pricey> gnomefreak, /msg chanserv help flags
<nalioth> because they've given no reason to be treated like this, cody-somerville
<nalioth> gnomefreak: new services
<cody-somerville> ompaul, hmm?
<Seeker`> and my quetions still hasn't been answered after 15 minutes
<cody-somerville> nalioth, rrrright.
<nalioth> nor have ours, Seeker`
<ompaul> cody-somerville, the other channels you refer to I take it are locos
<cody-somerville> ompaul, no
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh, i don't know.  i had a fair few arguments over -kde4....
<cody-somerville> ompaul, #kubuntu, #ubuntustudio, etc.
<cody-somerville> IF you'll all excuse me, I'll brb
<Hobbsee> nalioth: and i was the #kubuntu channel contact at the time.  something about the ops here not deeming it necessary, and forwarding it.
<Hobbsee> so i'm not *quite* sure that that statement is correc.t
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with a kde4 since we have a +1
<nalioth> Hobbsee: that is a different situation
<Seeker`> cody-somerville doesn't seem to be able to state why he *needs* +F
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, ...
<nalioth> gnomefreak: we _have_ #kubuntu-kde4
<Hobbsee> nalioth: it's the channel contact disagreeing with the council, and so the council trying to tell them all the reasons that they're wrong.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: by that criteria, i'm not seeing the difference?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: but cody-somerville was _not_ the channel contact
<Pricey> Hobbsee, 'channel contact' used loosely.
<gnomefreak> nalioth: its being forwarded from what i jsut read
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: i have asked you 4 times over the past 15 minutes what you want to do with the channel that you need +F for
<Hobbsee> nalioth: looks to me like he is now, and this discussion is happening now, so...
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: each time, the question has been ignored by you
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, I'm a little busy to answer support questions ;]
<nalioth> Hobbsee: he gained it through means unknown
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: that isn't a support question
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, Oh.
<nalioth> social engineering is not the way to do things
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: If there is nothing you want to do that requires +F, why do you need +F?
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, I want to be responsible for the channel. That is what the +F is for.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: which surely means that you should be examining those who can change channel owners, and see if they made bad decisions.
<cody-somerville> Nobody did anything bad
<nalioth> Hobbsee: we are attempting to find out who it was
 * gnomefreak wonders why it is so important that cody-somerville gets contact
<Hobbsee> nalioth: and if social engineering is not the way you do things, then why was Pricey repeatedly bullying?
<Pricey> cody-somerville, then why not explain who did what, if none of it was bad?
<nalioth> cody-somerville: of course not, because "bad" = what cody-somerville _doesnt_ want
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak because I'm witnessing how the IRC Council acts and I don't approve of it.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you are correct
<cody-somerville> Pricey, Because I've been instructed not to disclose that information.
<gnomefreak> oh i havent seen them do anything wrong since ive been home <that i saw>
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak: How they are treating me is *wrong*
<cody-somerville> It is called bullying.
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: yes im not stupid and i dont see a they bullying you
<cody-somerville> "Bullying is the act of intentionally causing unhappiness to others through verbal harassment, physical assault, or other more subtle methods of coercion such as manipulation."
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: did you miss the part where i said i knew what it was
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak, No, I read everything you said.
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: and only 1 person i saw bullying you not "they"
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak, Fair enough.
<Seeker`> is there any difference between +* and +F?
<Pricey> Seeker`, +* isn't a flag, it just grants all flags you are able to, apart from +F
<Seeker`> Pricey: I realise that
<Seeker`> Pricey: What can someone do with +F that they cant do with +*?
<Pricey> remove people with +*
<Pricey> remove people with +F even
<Seeker`> So If cody-somerville had +* the only thing he wouldn't be able to do is remove the person with +F?
<Pricey> As far as I know.
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, +F is given to the person responsible for a channel.
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, It designated the channel "contact".
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: does +* not give you enough control over the channel?
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, No it does not.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: as far as I am aware, the irc council are the contact for all #*buntu* channels as far as freenode is concerned
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, That has no bearing on Ubuntu policy
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, and I do intend to change that.
<cody-somerville> (or clarify)
<Seeker`> change what?
<cody-somerville> I intend to have myself properly registered as the group contact for the Xubuntu namespace.
<Seeker`> as far as I can see, the only thing +F gives you is the ability to say "I ARE TEH BOSS!!!one one eleven!!"
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, that is most certainly a component of the debate.
<Seeker`> the reason the irc council was set up is because one person was the contact for core channels
<cody-somerville> Sorry?
<Seeker`> this creates a problem if the person suddenly becomes unavailable etc.
<cody-somerville> You mean group contact.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: with the way that members of the irc council has behaved on friday and today, can you honestly blame him for wanting them to stay as far away as possible from the channel that he currently is owner of?
<gnomefreak> wait a minute what do you mean you intend to change #xubuntu being part of ubuntu policy?
<gnomefreak> i hope that was a mistake that you meant something else
<Hobbsee> [00:39] <cody-somerville> I was going to inform PriceChild today that I would add the council to the access list
<Hobbsee> and then the rest.
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak, I full intend to emancipate the Xubuntu namespace from this council's control.
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: IRC has nothing to do with Ubuntu policy in the sense that policy would include the way EVERYTHING is handled
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: is that really helpful, if a non-abusive, non-bullying council gets elected?
<cody-somerville> Hobbsee, if the latter occurs, I'll transfer it back
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: do you also intend to emancipate Xubuntu from everything to do with ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: you'd probably do better to show these logs to the powers that be, which are clear evidence of the bullying (along with friday), and other evidence, and get it dealt with that way.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: you actually solve problems that way, instead of only cutting them out of one area.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Agreed.
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, no
<Hobbsee> which is probably a good idea, for the good of all* ubuntu* channels.
<cody-somerville> indeed.
<Hobbsee> besides, the GCF stuff is a pain.
<gnomefreak> other than the bullying in here what is wrong with having IRCC contact of channel until this is resolved. seeing as they have to abide by the same rules as users and ops. If they removed or banned someone for fun that i can understand but 1 poerson bullying another should have no afffect on how the council runs a channel since there are 4 or 5 members
<cody-somerville> How about we leave me as the contact?
<gnomefreak> this should really be handled in a meeting IMHO
 * Hobbsee checks exactly what the leadership COC says
<gnomefreak> cant leave you as contact since its been changed already
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak, I'm still the contact.
<gnomefreak> ok hold on let me get the statment im thinking of
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: mainly because at least some members of the council have shown significant dislike of cody, have violated the leadership CoC, and may well take it out on things that they have access to, which he is one of the core people of.
<Seeker`> would it be acceptable to give the council +*, and have a signed agreement (or similar) that the council will not have this removed by cody
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: if they can't follow the leadership CoC, then why would it be expected that they'd follow other rules?
<Hobbsee> when some members of the council have clear disagreements with the previous founder.
<gnomefreak> 10:44 < cody-somerville > You and your council have no authority over Xubuntu  channels. I'll be applying to have the "group  contact" changed to myself and it'll be the end of  this mess.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i thought he agreed to go for hte more sane solution after that.
<gnomefreak> how can it be changed to yourself if its already yourself
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: freenode group contact, i thought.
<gnomefreak> but you are right info shows you are
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it wasnt stated from what i saw
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: if they violated the leadership CoC, why would they be certain to follow any other agreement?
<Hobbsee> [01:12] <Hobbsee> cody-somerville: you'd probably do better to show these logs to the powers that be, which are clear evidence of the bullying (along with friday), and other evidence, and get it dealt with that way.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: What could they do if cody was +F?
<Hobbsee> [01:13] <Hobbsee> cody-somerville: you actually solve problems that way, instead of only cutting them out of one area.
<Hobbsee> [01:13] * cody-somerville nods.
<Hobbsee> [01:13] <cody-somerville> Agreed.
<gnomefreak> IMHO there are 4 or 5 members of council why hold all of them responible for what one person did?
<cody-somerville> Because the individual did it on behalf of the council?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: not much at all.  that's the point.  they wouldn't be able to change the dynamics of the channel, just as a hatred towards cody.
<jrib> what exactly are we talking about that the one person did?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I am trying to suggest a solution that may be acceptable for everyone until it can be disucseed at CC or similar
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: retribution, as it were.
<bazhang> seveas one presumes
<gnomefreak> if only one person gives you a problem i dont see that being relavant to removing all of the council from contact/leader/ what ever
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: because there's no easy way to split them up, unless they seperately get put on the access list.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: (which wouldn't solve the channel contact)
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: or is it better to continue the discussion in here for the next x hours, which seems to consist of calling some people bullies and complaining about how things are run
<Myrtti> hi-ho hi-ho its handgrenades I throw
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: it's been like this for months.  why not just leave it the way it is?  that's what i don't get.
<Myrtti> \o/ /o/ \o\
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: has pricechild done anything in #xubuntu that would consit of "against the rules"?
<Seeker`> Once again, noone has tried to actually suggest a workable solution, its just a case of "My opinion is this. Everyone else can **** off"
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i'm not in there.  but i've seen the conduct in here towards him.
<gnomefreak> and yes i ask about that channel because that is what the whole is about
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: i thought i suggested leaving it in peace, until the CC deals with it?
<Myrtti> have a lollipop, the lot of you
<Myrtti> a good nap seems to help
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: And through my suggestion, the council get the access they require, and can't "overthrow" cody, which is what he seems to be afraid of
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: but we are not talking about this channel, since we dont have a private channel this is where all issues should be brought if not in a meeting, but other than bullying him i dont see how this affects #xubuntu since everything happened in here like it should be handled, maybe one of both got a bit too heated and ssaid some things that shouldnt have, cody has made mistakes as has Pricey and myself and everyone else in here op or n
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: splitlong.pl
<jrib> gnomefreak: you got cut off
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: I believe the end of that got lost; "everyone else in here op or n"
<gnomefreak> i dont see a real arguement on he should et it because one person bullyed him in -ops
<gnomefreak> here op or not IRCC or not
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, the council does not require access
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: in your opinion.
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: but the whole point behind making it was exactly that
<gnomefreak> one of reasons
<cody-somerville> And it is broken
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: This is a middle ground, you get to keep +F, they get access
<gnomefreak> there are others
<cody-somerville> so when it gets fixed, I'll add it back
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, The council has already lost their middle ground.
<gnomefreak> ok so if neither side is gonna agree i say move it to jono or CC let them decide
<gnomefreak> or it will never "get fixed"
<Seeker`> if cody-somerville is totally unwilling to compromise then i would suggest that there is nothing to be achieved from discussing this further today, and that it should be added to the next CC agenda
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: is that the case?
<Hobbsee> then again, i'm told that there are  up to 4 nicks that can be listed as +F
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, excellent idea.
<Hobbsee> which will satisfy both parties, assuming that the irc council does not go and try to change the way #xubuntu works, just because they dislike cody.
<Hobbsee> but i prefer Seeker`'s idea as well
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: cody-somerville does not even want the council to have +*. I suggest that this conversation is now dropped, as it clearly isn't getting anywhere
<Myrtti> Excellent idea
<Myrtti> go outside and have a walk.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: fair enough.
<Myrtti> sniff the roses, wave your hands, hug a tree.
<Hobbsee> . o O { so much for an impartial council, which doesn't let their dislikes of people, or their decisions, getting in the way of them making good decisions... }
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: stoppit
<Myrtti> oh, I found a yellow-green candy
<bazhang> oy
<Myrtti> /me goes to get Laku from his cage and makes him to do a guinea pig dance
<Seeker`> Myrtti: pics or it didn't happen :P
<Myrtti> I might start up the WEBCAM! :-o
<Seeker`> :O
<bazhang> !laku
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laku, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> there should so be a factoid there :)
<gnomefreak> what is it?
<bazhang> a guinea pig :)
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2478789946/
<Myrtti> (eating bilberry twigs)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> oh that name would have been good for edgy guinea<something>
<gnomefreak> hes cute
<gnomefreak> maybe shes cute
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: he's got balls the size of the head of my thumb. so a VERY definite HE ;-)
<Myrtti> sorry :-P
<Myrtti> and he stinks like a man too
<jrib> ha
<gnomefreak> :)
 * gnomefreak goes back into tech mode for a little hwile
<gnomefreak> while
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-bd, shahriar086 said: ! Russell is the team leader of Ubuntu Bangladesh
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-bd, shahriar086 said: !Russell is the team leader of Ubuntu Bangladesh
 * Seeker` heads out for a bit
<Seeker`> be nice to each other while I am gone :P
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-bd, shahriar086 said: !bd is short form of Bangladesh
<ompaul> !bd
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bd, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-bd, shahriar086 said: !Bangladesh is a South Asian country
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-bd, google-bot said: !bn is bangla bolte chaile #ubuntu-bd channel e join korun please
<Myrtti> ygh.
<ompaul> I visited them
<ompaul> and they now know to do something "sensible tomorrow"
<ompaul> ChanServ- [#Ubuntu-BD] উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশ এর আই‍.আর.সি. চ্যানেলে আপনাকে সুস্বাগতম!
<ompaul> quite a nice script
<Myrtti> !prayer
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prayer, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> ubot3`:prayer
<ubot3`> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<jpds> hmm, encrypted drives...
<Myrtti> hum
<Myrtti> ubot3` doesn't report !ops to here?
<ubot3`> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Handled
<Myrtti> nalioth: ?
<Myrtti> do me a favor, someone say "called the ops in" here
<Myrtti> thanks
 * Seeker` returns \o/
<Myrtti> Seeker`: ^ please, testing hilights
<Seeker`> called the ops in
<Myrtti> thanks
<Myrtti> works wonderfully
<Seeker`> all working?
<Seeker`> :D
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> I get a bright blue hilight to my statusbar and that whole line is hilighted in bright blue too
<Seeker`> cool
<Myrtti> I invited DIL here
<Myrtti> [20:46] <+FloodBot3> WARNING: PM from DIL - why am i being blocked
<Myrtti> [20:47] <+FloodBot3> WARNING: PM from DIL - !ops
<Myrtti> bantracker has more info
<Myrtti> I hope
<Myrtti> ^btlogin
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> oh right
<Seeker`> ^btlogin
<Myrtti> there we go
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<DIL> i think i was booted from the ubuntu server for responding to an offensive remark made at me, the offender using the ops button quite frequently an was ultimate booted for his troble making please remove the block
<DIL> the user was lblaked
<DIL> the user was blaked
<Myrtti> who has now been banned
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> [20:26] < blaked> DIL: that's a stupid question
<Myrtti> [20:26] < DIL> fuck you asshole | blaked
<Myrtti> [20:26] < Slart> !ops | DIL
<DIL> yes
<DIL> please remove my ban
<Myrtti> do you know and understand why you were banned?
<Myrtti> ie. do you understand where you did wrong?
<DIL> yes it was an emotional response to a leh=gitimate question this is a learning source for me
<Seeker`> Myrtti: did you manage to get on to the bantracker
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> it's offline
<Seeker`> :/
<jussi01> bantracker is on the same server as ubottu
<Myrtti> yup
<jussi01> as its a feature of ubottu
<Myrtti> I was kinda hoping stdins would've had one too
<Seeker`> ubottu is expected back tomorrow?
<Myrtti> but losing is a way of life
<DIL> me?
<jussi01> Seeker`: correct
<Myrtti> DIL: if I lift the ban, would you be kind enough to remember that you don't need to stoop to the same level with idiots?
<Myrtti> or trolls
<Myrtti> or troublemakers?
<DIL> of course !!
<Myrtti> what was the other preverb that I had in mind...
<Myrtti> oh yeah
<Myrtti> also remember that wrongdoings of others do not justify yours
<DIL> of course !!
<DIL>  2wrongs dont make right ......
<Myrtti> !guidelines | while I'm figuring out what strings I need to pull to take off your ban, please read this
<nubotu> while I'm figuring out what strings I need to pull to take off your ban, please read this: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DIL> i am always respectfull of others - he crossed the line my response was not appropriate for the forum
<Myrtti> thank you
<Myrtti> my, if all the banned ones were as easy to handle as you
<DIL> :-)
<Myrtti> try now
<DIL> ty
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> have a nice flight
<Myrtti> if they all were as nice
<Myrtti> /me goes to make a wine cooler and boots up her desktop computer
<Myrtti> hi joejaxx
<Myrtti> funny, I've been thinking about fluxbuntu today a lot :-)
<Myrtti> note: I banforwarded the person abusing !o.ps and acting like an ass in #ubuntu to here
<Myrtti> /mode +b *!*@ip24-250-20-42.ri.ri.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops
<blakez> !ops | Myrtti
<nubotu> Myrtti: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nubotu> blakez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Myrtti)
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<blakez> lolol
<blakez> fuck u Myrtti
<Myrtti> soundray: hello
<soundray> Hi Myrtti... you busy, or is it resolved? :)
<Myrtti> seems to be resolved :-P
<Myrtti> I'm procrastinating work again
<soundray> Please have a look at Henry_RHodes_III in the main channel
<soundray> Keeps posting offtopic and tells people to shut up...
<Myrtti> looking
<soundray> Thanks -- have to run
<ompaul> ri.ri.cox.net
<ompaul> hmmm
<ompaul> Myrtti, soundray was right :-(
<Myrtti> it was the same person?
<ompaul> no idea
<Myrtti> I most definitely need to get tipsy like this more often, or to find a way to get the similar effect
<Myrtti> somehow suddenly life doesn't suck as much
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what have you been drinking?
<Myrtti> organic white w(h)ine with non-alcoholic cider
<Myrtti> about 1:1
<Myrtti> I made a bad call on wine on Friday (or was it yesterday, can't remember, yes it was yesterday), so the only way I can make the wine drinkable is adding sweetness to it with the cider
 * Seeker` had a pint of westons vintage cider - > 4.3 units per pint
<Seeker`> 8.2%
<ompaul> a days worth in one pint
<Seeker`> yeah
<Myrtti> I had scrumpy jack yesterday
<Seeker`> hence why i'm not having any cider with my dinner
<Myrtti> everyone calls me weird when I say that old rosie is overrated
<Myrtti> it tastes too smoky for my pallet
<Myrtti> I like the french though ...
<Seeker`> somerset / cornish cider is the best
<joejaxx> hi Myrtti
<joejaxx> :0
<joejaxx> :)
<Myrtti> noticed I can make the browser crash every time :-P
<Myrtti> btw.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> oh dear, jono is online and I'm tipsy ;-)
<Mez> Myrtti, go for it ;)
<Myrtti> lol
<Mez> Myrtti, does this mean we'll be seeing you at LRL this year ?
<Myrtti> Mez: you old dirty little
<Myrtti> /me goes to brush her teeth and to read Umberto Eco
<Myrtti> distant dreams are the best, they never let you down
<Mez> Myrtti, lol - I'm just remembering phated and Ade :P
<Mez> (though seriously, it'd be nice to meet some of the people that I know from the ubuntu community, other than just the regular UK people (who I think are all crew this year!)
<Myrtti> Im meeting jussi01 tomorrow :-o
<Myrtti> oh dear.
<Mez> you poor thing ;) :P
<Myrtti> jono is cute though
<Myrtti> I like the old photo of him with the long hair and the Iron Maiden shirt :-D
<Myrtti> but he looks cuter now
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ikonia> no need to sigh
<Seeker`> lo ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> :)
<Seeker`> have a good evening?
<ikonia> reasonable, got what I needed to get done....done
<Seeker`> cool
<ikonia> plus nice to see a sort of friend/collegue
<ikonia> Seeker`: spun that disk up ?
<Myrtti> he is cute as a button though
<Seeker`> ikonia: nope, dont have any spare sata slots atm
<ikonia> ugh
<Seeker`> ikonia: it can wait until I get the case :)
<ikonia> of course
<Seeker`> ikonia: I probably owe you at least a pint now
<PriceChild> Myrtti: is there anyone in ubuntu-irc that isn't cute?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: me
<Myrtti> PriceChild: hmm...
<Mez> PriceChild, stop fishing for compliments ;)
<Myrtti> ompaul is an old geezer AND married... though he is cute...
<Myrtti> /me runs
<Mez> being married doesnt stop you being cute
<Mez> though usually getting old does...
<PriceChild> How rude
<Mez> but then it depends on what you call old really
<Myrtti> Mez: being married makes one a no-go in the eyes of certain high moraled individuals
<PriceChild> Not Myrtti though.
<Myrtti> yes it does.
 * PriceChild runs as fast as his legs will carry him
<Myrtti> I don't touch tainted meat.
<Myrtti> period.
<Myrtti> :-P
<PriceChild> That's one way of putting it 8-)
<Mez> Myrtti, may make you not want to touch
<Mez> but you an always look
<Myrtti> true
<Mez> and doesnt stop them being cute
<Myrtti> though I've had my head banged against the wall too many times already
<Myrtti> I tend to go towards the "sure bets"
<Myrtti> anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Get a padded headboard
<Myrtti> I'm off to brush the legos, as they say
 * PriceChild resists innuendoing that
 * Pici blinks
<Myrtti> if anyone of you know the band Hanoi Rocks
<Pici> Any relation to the Towers?
<Myrtti> very much related to Guns'n'Roses
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: padded headboard....you animal
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia Married for 30 years.. we learned that lesson
<Myrtti> the head vocalist of Hanoi Rocks needed new teeths few years ago so they organized a fundraiser to get Andy "a new set of Legos"
<Jack_Sparrow> I had never heard that term Legos for teeth..
 * Mez knows them
<Mez> ikonia, I was thinking the same thing
<Mez> was too polite to say though
<ikonia> I was too impressed with Jack_Sparrow to not ask
<Myrtti> I didn't get the reference until now ;-?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> he's still online and I'm not as tipsy anymore... hm
<Myrtti> /me wonders has she taken her medication
<Myrtti> nightey, everyone
<ikonia> night
<Myrtti> I'm off
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<Myrtti> woops, almost typed quit
<Myrtti> better do that ctrl-a-d before anymore mistakes
 * Pici waves
<Myrtti> _o>
<bazhang_> is Emiliano running a bot? ubot3 just responded to him when it should not have
<Seeker`> bazhang_: in what way?
<PriceChild> What should I install with a t8100 processor? Ubuntu 32 or 64??
<PriceChild> Seeker`: I have no idea.
<ikonia> PriceChild: both should work
<PriceChild> ikonia: wasn't really wanting to know sorry, ubot3 just gave odd response in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ooh sorry
<ikonia> I'm only half awake
<Mez> PriceChild, is it a 64 bit ?
<Seeker`> he does not want to know the answer to the question
<PriceChild> ikonia: hehe you weren't to know
<Seeker`> -23:29:31- Seeker`: What should I install with a t8100 processor? Ubuntu 32 or 64??
<Seeker`> -23:29:37- ubot3`: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 387, column 84
<Seeker`> -23:29:39- ubot3`: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> I think it was trying to parse a bug
<Pici> ubot3`: ubuntu 32
<ubot3`> Factoid ubuntu 32 not found
<Seeker`> ubuntu 32 or 64
 * Pici shrugs
<Seeker`> t8100
<Pici> What should I install with a t8100 processor? Ubuntu 32 or 64??
<Seeker`> You have to do it in PM
<Seeker`> "Ubuntu 32 or 64??" sets it off
<Seeker`> -23:58:36- ubot3`: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<Seeker`> ass
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-25
<Pici> hmm. zorglu
<Seeker`> mmm?
<Pici> It was the only author's name that I didnt recognize from ubottu's factoid.db
<dood> i see im still redirected to the ops channel
<dood> i take the ban on me is still active
<Seeker`> if you are still being redirected here, then yes it is still acrive
<Seeker`> *active
 * genii sips
<Seeker`> hi
<genii> Seeker`: Hi
<Pici> Can someone with a better grasp of spanish/portuguese than I help barreto in #kubuntu ?
<genii> Pici: He seems advertising something anyhow
 * genii resorts to babelfish
<Pici> hes gone anyway
<genii> Too bad. 
<genii> Inglês somente aqui. Nenhumas propagandas aqui!
<Pici> proagandas?
<genii> When I used "advertise" instead of "advertisements" it came out more like "announcement" in the translation
<elky> propaganda is one of those words that is anglicised into a niche meaning, rather than the original broad meaning.
<Pici> Is it? Interesting.
<elky> Pici, it has a much more emotional application in english than in the romantic languages.
<dood> hello all
<Seeker`> hi
<elky> ah, the chatter formally known as thadood?
<dood> yes that would be me
<dood> ive come to ask for my ban to be lifted , i was in here 2 days ago and formally apologized and was givin the link to read the rules
<dood> i was told to speak with you about the ban
<elky> let me look through my logs, it might take a few minutes
<dood> ok
<elky> dood, the ban is lifted. thank you for learning from your mistakes and making amends. please keep the guidelines in mind.
<dood> elky: i certainly will , thank you very much :D
<genii> That was unusually civil.
<nickrud> hi genii
<genii> nickrud: Hiya 
 * genii makes another urn of coffee for channel consumption
<nickrud> ah, I had to give up coffee, all caffeine. 
<nickrud> I've quit smoking as well. Life intruded, hard, recently
<elky> life without caffeine. isnt that like stopping breathing?
<nickrud> pretty close. I cheat.
<genii> I get withdrawal signs just thinking about life without caffeine.
<genii> Pici: The portuguese fellow advertising a site earlier seems to have returned and speaking perfect english.
<genii> No, sorry. It's not
<Pici> genii: curious
<genii> Pici: I mis-read the name, apologies.
<nickrud> I've gotten to the point that withdrawal symptoms are the normal state of affairs
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii-around> jussi01: Core seems down or so :(
<genii> Back up, apparently.
<genii> 1:10AM so I'm out. See you in about 8 hours.
<TheMuso> Has anybody asked in here about getting a UDS cloak for 80.67.104.102?
<nalioth> no?
<elky> nalioth, could you follow that up please?
<TheMuso> nalioth: Ok, would you be ok to set one up? From memory, a cloak is usually set up for the IP address/hostname of the venue in which UDS is held.
<elky> usually a nat one to stop stuff freaking out at all the connections
<nalioth> yes, i understand
<nalioth> requested
<elky> madbuntu is castawayz from yesterday
<elky> ... or earlier than yesterday.
 * genii wanders to the coffeepot
<tsimpson> someone should check in on #ubuntu-installer and #ubuntu-translators for Allah_kegyeltje trolling
<tsimpson> (someone with powers)
<ikonia> for the record can someone keep an eye on eagles in #kubuntu-offtopic I've just logged into to see him making some pretty rash accusations
<tsimpson> ikonia: when was the accusation made?
<ikonia> he started at 14:00 according to my log, building up to it - I've just called him out on it
<ikonia> he looked a fool in #kde last night telling people who he was developing fixes for plamsa and how he'd been using linux for 9 years stargin with suse 9 which was released 4 years ago - and didn't like being called out about it
<ikonia> so he now brings it up that people are calling him idiots etc
<ikonia> rather than the fact he was caught telling lies to people - again !
<tsimpson> all I see is "<eagles0513875> lets just say some people around the kubuntu community just drove me over the edge yesterday"
<genii> That kid never seems to learn.
<ikonia> tsimpson: keep reading
<ikonia> genii: he makes a rod for his own back then claims the world is against him when he's busted
<genii> ikonia: I don't usually have an issue with him but then again I don't hang out much in #kde and some of the other dev channels
<ikonia> I like his enthusasim 
<ikonia> just can't deal with the lies
<tsimpson> ah, I see what you mean
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (jimmy_birer)
<ikonia> done
<jussi01> someone just point him to #gentoo then go watch the fun in there...
<ikonia> I am 
<ikonia> I'm asking rasonable questions in #kubuntu-offtopic and he's just parroting them in #gentoo
<ikonia> is he that silly to not realise I'm in the channel and can see him do it
<genii> Probably.
<elky> ikonia, answer one of them and see if he figures.
<ikonia> ha ha
<elky> oh noes, i has to compilez stuffs
<genii> Man. You guys are really hammering on him on #k -ot
<Mamarok> genii: he doesn't diserve better, he is on our nerves since months
<ikonia> genii: I dont' think so, just a discussion,
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> ikonia: Well it's all civil so far :) 
 * elky resists the temptation to bait.
<elky> the entertainment stopped :(
<ikonia> #gentoo has stopped providing answers
<elky> haha
<ikonia> 15:11 < eagles0513875> where would i find the initramfs
<ikonia> 5:11 <@DrEeevil> wherever you put it
<ikonia> 15:13 < eagles0513875> blarg think i need to start  ovr yet again
<ikonia> same approach in #gentoo then
<Mamarok> omg, he is doing that in #gentoo now?
<elky> apparently
<Mamarok> let's hope for him he survives...
<Mamarok> ok, work awaiting, bbl
<elky> i think #gentoo is more likely to mock than abuse.
<ikonia> 15:19 < eagles0513875> DrEeevil: is there any way i can save my isntall from booting off the live cd
<ikonia> 15:19 <@DrEeevil> eject the cd?
<ikonia> golden
<elky> wait, so he's now directly asking the guy who's mocking him?
<ikonia> yes
<elky> rofl
<elky> what did i just catch the end of?
<ikonia> fixing grub
<ikonia> some other kind soul explained hitting "e" to edit on the fly
<ikonia> standby for "what do I put now" questions
<elky> damn, he noticed me join #g
<Seeker`> you shouldnt be following then :P
<Seeker`> do they not publicly log their channel?
<genii> Maybe we should all join there and make him *really* paranoid
<ikonia> I'm being open, I'm curious about how he gets on 
<elky> as am i
<elky> just have to fix grub. yeah, that sounds 'almost finished' to me
<ikonia> "where does initrd go" ? not quite on top of it yet
<ikonia> fingers crossed he may learn with gentoo
<genii> ikonia: Gentoo is a sink-or-swim thing
<ikonia> yes, hence my curiosity
<MikhailGorbachev> What are Ubuntu's saystem requirements?
<Seeker`> MikhailGorbachev: this isn't a support channel
<MikhailGorbachev> It is now.
<elky> no it's not.
<MikhailGorbachev> Yes it is, because I'm not able to join the normal support channel (#ubuntu).
<MikhailGorbachev> I was able to join yesterday, but not today--even though I didn't do anything in the channel yesterday other than ask about patents.
<Seeker`> MikhailGorbachev: yuo seem to be unable to decide on a nickname
<elky> Flannel, this is one of yours.
<MikhailGorbachev> Seeker`: Why is that a problem?
<MikhailGorbachev> A psuedonym doesn't have to be static for people to recognize you.
<elky> i didnt recognise you. our ban tracking system did.
<MikhailGorbachev> Ban tracking system? You mean the IRCd.
<Seeker`> its not a problem as such, but you seemed to accquire a cloak, which is the only reason you were able to join the channel yesterday
<Pici> no, our ban tracking system.
<christel> MikhailGorbachev: i think you've had sufficient warnings about your trolling young ms. york
<MikhailGorbachev> A cloak? I don't think so.
<jussi01> heh
<elky> christel, since i cant even see why flannel banned him, care to share?
<christel> sorry about that, she's been hitting half the network over the past two days claiming to be some financial advisor working for cnbc or similar
<elky> haha
<Seeker`> elky: try looking the TheKmartTroll
<elky> Seeker`, ah, so ban evasion on this particular host then?
<christel> and for fun and giggles she posts her full name, telephone number, age and address on slashdot as comments
<Seeker`> there should be an "at" in there too
<christel> (that bit i never quite understood)
<elky> christel, age being 'should be getting parental supervision' range?
<christel> 18 alas
<Seeker`> elky: They were in #ubuntu as TheKmartTroll and MartinLKing, PMing people and telling them to get the ops to say "Ich spreche deutsch" in #u or the spamming in PM would continue
<christel> (but why she'd post her details in comments on /. articles is a great mystery to me)
<christel> yeah, TheKmartTroll was her, and MadMoney and a few others
<elky> aha, this merely was not caught in the 100 lines.
<christel> her registered (and cloaked) account is/was gremlin
<christel> if that rings any bells
<christel> she also has been known to use the nick PresidentBush
<Seeker`> elky: It is in TheKmartTroll's record in -ops
<Seeker`> christel: yeah, was in #u under that cloak yesterday, which I banned
<christel> *nod*
<elky> this is out of my usual online times, i suppose this is how i've escaped this enthralling tale.
<Seeker`> I suppose being halfway round the world, you get to see a different set of trolls 
<elky> yeah. the delightful hindi kids.
<Seeker`> oh?
<christel> she used to use the nick coffeebsd a couple of years back
<elky> Seeker`, umakant and grossgrape
<Seeker`> latter nick rings a bell
<elky> it's my nickname for the guy who does attributefruit nicks
<Pici> elky: So what brings you to this hour of the day?
<elky> Pici, annual leave :D
<Pici> elky: Oh, for how long?
<elky> a week
<Pici> (Holiday today in the US too)
<Seeker`> bank holiday in the UK
<elky> nah, this is genuine non-holiday leave
<Pici> Mamarok: feel free to ban, was aparrently caught by an autokick in #ubuntu
 * ikonia is enjoying monday off work
 * Pici too
 * Myrtti had bank holiday on Thursday
<ikonia> enough - nigger = ident 
 * ikonia is quick draw
<Pici> Well, yes, thats what triggered the #ubuntu akick
<Mamarok> thx ikonia :)
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I didn't see the auto kick
<jussi01> parrot again :/
<ikonia> !staff | parrot spamming multiple channels #ubuntu #kubuntu #debian ##c++
<ubottu> parrot spamming multiple channels #ubuntu #kubuntu #debian ##c++: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> actaully just seen cristel is active
<ikonia> christel even
<christel> thank you, gone :)
 * ikonia bows
<ikonia> as in bows thankingly, not "takes a bow"
 * Pici applauds ikonia 
<jussi01> arent we having a fun day today...
<elky> christel, btw, madbuntu is our proxy wielding friend from the other day (castawayz). has not been problematic aside from spewing rubbish all evening.
<christel> lovely! ill keep an eye open :)
<ikonia> jussi01: it's a great day ! get on board
<jussi01> ikonia: I am on board... it is a good day!
<Pici> elky: You mean the person who just joined -offtopic?
<elky> Pici, the very same. 
<elky> ikonia, how is your lesson from sensai eagles going?
<ikonia> good good
<elky> learning lots?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> there is nothing too gentoo at all any more
<ikonia> you setup about 5 files for your arch/local mirror/etc and then type emerge
<elky> where would you be without his astute guidance?
<ikonia> it's lost it's under the hood fiddling
<ikonia> up the creek without a paddle
<ikonia> I think I will go and feed, give me time to absord my lesson
<elky> indeed a good idea
<jussi01> *g*
 * elky waits for the reaction.
 * Mamarok munches her popcorn
 * Mamarok holds her breath...
<elky> hehehe
<elky> ikonia, 9 has been shortened to '5-6'
<Mamarok> nini elky :)
<Mamarok> you never sleep?
<elky> Tue May 26 01:42:09 EST 2009
<Mamarok> yes, I know :)
<Mamarok> if you work the next day that is really late
<elky> yeah, <3 annual leave.
 * Myrtti has coffee
<elky> ugh, if ikanobori heads to #u-w, im hunting J down and finding some way to torment him...
 * genii sips and catches up on scroll
 * ikonia looks for ban syntax help
<Seeker`> what do you need help with?
<ikonia> fixed it
<ikonia> fat fingered hidden typo
<ikonia> christel: you still active ?
<christel> HAI
<ikonia> hai !
<christel> i am! :D
<ikonia> christel: quick query, not sure if you can get info quickly but is the kline on the user "vertix" still active ?
<ikonia> apologies, should have asked in #freenode
<christel> i could look, only i have no idea what theyre ip may be
<ikonia> pool.ukrtel.net was the mask
<christel> but i would assume so as iirc it was recent? 
<ikonia> yes, in that case the user is back using the nick ravelon
<christel> sorry, i was distracted by ljl talking about his lovely weather!
<christel> thank you for heads up!
<ikonia> 58-138-124-91.pool.ukrtel.net 
<ikonia> that was the old klined ip
<ikonia> and I'm sure you can see the new one :)
<christel> yah! thank you <3
<ikonia> no problem, thanks
<ikonia> feeding time again
<Seeker`> xray7224: how can we help you?
<xray7224> hello i was told to join this channel by Flannel to sort something out about #megworld a channel ive read is a "trollpid" its not. I am the owner/founder of #megworld and i would like to sort any problems you may have with the channel
<xray7224> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/05/24/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<Seeker`> elky: you still about?
<Myrtti> hopefully not
<Myrtti> way past beddybye time of little elkies
<xray7224> I am not however saying some of my members don't/havn't trolled i am happy to work with you to stop them tolling i don't support any orgonise trolls on channels if i see them happerning or any of my ops we will stop them
<Seeker`> fair enough
<xray7224> mr_bo_jangles from the logs is one of my ops who addmitadly use to troll but he assures me he has stopped
<Seeker`> xray7224: I'm not 100% sure about this, but I think that it has been observed that there have been several attacks from a set of people that are also in #medworld
<Seeker`> *megworld
<xray7224> id like to appologise for any problems my channel has cause there are periods of time in my channel where no op is present which is unfortunate but we have got another op yesterday who should be able to cover this
<xray7224> id like to suggest if groups of people who do come from #megworld you inform us as well and me and my ops will be happy to work with you to try and stop them trolling on your channels
 * Seeker` wonders if there is an easy way to communicate this to the other ops here
<Flannel> mark it... and.... uh
<jussi01> Seeker`: we have a mailing list...
<Seeker`> true
<Mamarok> !!
<Seeker`> !punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<nalioth> Amaranth: bazhang Daviey DLange elky elky_work fdoving Flannel Gary genii ikonia j-dizzle jpds jrib Martinp23 mez mneptok Myrtti nickrud pleia2 popey Pricey robotgeek Seeker` SportChick SWAT Tm_T topyli tritium tsimpson vorian   please review the past few minutes
<nalioth> why bother the mailing list?
 * genii reviews
<nickrud> cuz I get that but not stuff here on a regular basis right now:?
<Mamarok> oh, right, I'm not on that list
<Mamarok> xray7224: thanks for stopping by
<jussi01> nalioth: because then we can point back at it easily? then the people who are not active right now have a better chance of seeing it?
<xray7224> Mamarok: its fine i don't want trolling in other irc channels as much as you dont
<jussi01> xray7224: Thanks again. We have a no idle policy here, we will see you next time :) 
<xray7224> ok well if you do come across any trolls pop by #megworld-op or #megworld explain ur a ubuntu op and tell us who the problem is and hopefully we can resolve it together
<xray7224> bye 
<topyli> gah missed him
<topyli> i wonder what megworld is
<Seeker`> topyli: you can always PM
<topyli> aye
<Seeker`> topyli: and with a realname of "Jessica" I would suspect its not a "him"
<topyli> right :)
<mneptok> Mamarok: are you on the ubuntu-ops team?
<Mamarok> mneptok: yes, for #kubuntu
<Seeker`> Mamarok should be on the access list for here
<Mamarok> Seeker`: I think jussi01 added me
<Seeker`> part and come back, see if ou get a +v
<mneptok> Mamarok: and please join the Launchpad team
<Seeker`> nope
<Mamarok> hm, did that work?
<Seeker`> nope, no +v
<jussi01>  no, you have to be accepted into the ircops team to get +v here
<ikonia> #megworld again
<ikonia> topyli: it's a troll pit
<Seeker`> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> topyli: sebsebseb, xray7224 sockets, and others
 * jussi01 leaves now
<Seeker`> ikonia: did you not read what xray7224 said?
<ikonia> I mentioned it he other day
<ikonia> no, but I also doubt it automatically
<Mamarok> ok, what do I do next, join the launchpad Team?
<topyli> i'm not aware of any free software related project by that name anyway. yet it's on freenode
<Pici> Tr
<ikonia> Tr ?
<Pici> er, lag
<ikonia> ah
<Mamarok> Seeker`: what's the name of the team again?
<mneptok> Mamarok: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<Seeker`> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<Mamarok> thx :)
<ikonia> nalioth: what am I supposed to be looking at in the previous minutes, I don't see it
<mneptok> ikonia: /lastlog xray7224
<ikonia> yeah I see it
<Mamarok> ok, done
<ikonia> taken with a pinch of salt
<mneptok> Mamarok: Zuerich?!
<Mamarok> mneptok: no, Fribourg
<mneptok> Mamarok: we get trolls and abusive users. this is no place for neutrality.
<Mamarok> Zürich is just the time zone :)
<mneptok> ach so.
<Mamarok> :)
<Seeker`> ikonia: no reason to doubt it atm though
<Mamarok> well, the Swiss neutrality has always been ... relative
<Seeker`> ikonia: should give them a chance
<ikonia> Seeker`: I don't doubt "him" just a channel filled with known problem users that have there own 4 - 5 way channel group wont' change anything
<ikonia> they all lurk in ##chatandsupport ##supportandchat ##sebsebseb #megworld
<ikonia> same - 5 - 6 peoples
<ikonia> the fact that sebsebseb reads these logs and points people to them shows that they know what they are doing
<Seeker`> I'd point the finger at ##sebsebseb then, rather than #megworld
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> but #megworld is just as bad due to lack of op
<Seeker`> ikonia: as xray said, they are addressing the situation
<ikonia> yes, I don't doubt he will
<genii> Strange. I''m pending approval since  2008-10-15  according to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc/+members
<ikonia> I've been pending aproval for ages
<Mamarok> ...
<genii> ikonia: So I guess is not a pre-requisite then for +v here
<Mamarok> hm, what does that mean for me?
<Seeker`> Mamarok: it means that someone will get round to giving you +v eventually :)
<Mamarok> :)
<mneptok> Pricey elky nalioth ^^^^^^^
<AncientSocrates> hello
<ikonia> AncientSocrates: do you have any business here ?
<AncientSocrates> just curious mamm
<AncientSocrates> maam
<ikonia> !idle | AncientSocrates 
<ubottu> AncientSocrates: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<AncientSocrates> ok ubottu
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> he's one of the megworld trolls
<Mamarok> ma'am ikonia :)
<ikonia> if you like
<Seeker`> hi xray7225 
<xray7225> hi Seeker
<Seeker`> how can we help you AncientSocrates?
<xray7225> who is that
<Seeker`> you
<xray7225> i dont think so
<Seeker`> bearing in mind you were just told that you shouldn't idle in this channel
<xray7225> look at my nick again
<Seeker`> oh, I do
<ikonia> xray7225: please leave
<Myrtti> it's mostly the ident and hostname that gives you away
<xray7225> traitors 
<Seeker`> excuse me?
<ikonia> just boot him
<ikonia> he's just been kicked from #megworld and now wants to troll here again
<xray7225> look i will make freenode burn either you like it or not
<ikonia> it's a pointless discussion
<Seeker`> was that a threat against the network?
<Mamarok> right, everybody wants somwthing at the same time again in #k
<xray7225> i will
<Seeker`> xray7225: were you jsut threatening the network?
<ikonia> Mamarok: need a hand ?
<xray7225> Seeker`: no
<xray7225> just a promise
<Seeker`> 22:04:21- :xray7225 : look i will make freenode burn either you like it or not
<ikonia> just ban him and lets move along
<Seeker`> a promomise to do what?
<Myrtti> ooh, I want lollipops, can you promise me a lollipop?
<ikonia> the more we let this continue with pointlessness the most foolish he will become
<Flannel> Myrtti: I will!
<xray7225> ikonia: i am at your image
<Myrtti> wow!
<ikon1a> got that?
<Myrtti> ikon1a: can you see the light at the end of the tunnel?
<Seeker`> ikon1a: so what are you promising to do?
<Myrtti> ikon1a: it's the k-train
<Myrtti> *Choochoo*
<Mamarok> ikonia: would love to, yes
<ikonia> Mamarok: ok
<ikon1a> this network wont last long
<ikon1a> remember this
<Seeker`> ikon1a: why not?
<Flannel> Seeker`: that's a yes.
<ikonia> ^^ please
<ikonia> just boot him
<ikon1a> there are others like me
<ikon1a> sent to sabotage this network
<ikon1a> dont ask why
<Seeker`> is this now a matter for staff?
<Flannel> Seeker`: pinging them wouldn't be a bad idea.
<Flannel> Even if it turns into a non-issue, they might want to be aware of it
<Seeker`> !staff | AncientSocrates threatening the network
<ubottu> AncientSocrates threatening the network: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seeker`> brb, dinner
<ikonia> ace, now getting dcc/pm attacks
<ikonia> hes a dlight
<ikonia> delight
<Myrtti> I'm surprised there's nothing in my /w 1
<ikonia> just spoke to staff as he's trolling channels in my name
<nalioth> ikonia: good thing you're green  :)
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> Seeker`: for the record xray seems to be doing exactly what he said he would 
<ikonia> Seeker`: hence why this loon is now playing up
<ikonia> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> for the compliment? any time.
<ikonia> no, for klining him
<Seeker`> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> (I assume it was you) 
<nalioth> assume = ass + u + me
<tritium> GOod day.
 * jussi01 waves to tritium
<Mamarok> jussi01: seems I'm not given voice automagically
<jussi01> Mamarok: thats right. 
<jussi01> Mamarok: have you joined the IRC team?
<tritium> Hi jussi01 :)
<Mamarok> jussi01: on Launchpad? Yes
<jussi01> Mamarok: and been accepted?
<Mamarok> don't know, who has to do that?
<jussi01> Me. or one of the IRCC
<jussi01> Ill look at it. 
<jussi01> its supposed to be that you are part of the IRC team, then you get auto voice in here, but that doesnt seem to have been followed in some cases
<ikonia> I'm still waiting for membership to theluanchpad team
<jussi01> ikonia: noted
<ikonia> that's ok, wasn't a gripe
<ikonia> just saying I get voiced without being on the team
 * jussi01 points up to what I just said...
<ikonia> yup
<jussi01> Let me look into what the policy is, I may have it slightly wrong, Ill get back to you all soon. 
<ikonia> okey dokey
<topyli> jussi01: i just now realized there is a team to join while watching this discussion. been voiced forever :)
<Flannel>  !ohmy on sucks?  really?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> Flannel: where?
<Flannel> in #u, I mentioned it was probably not useful in a query
<jussi01> topyli: yeah, I noticed - got the email ;)
<Mamarok> ok, I call it a day, gn8 everyone!
<jussi01> nini Mamarok
<Mamarok> and have fun...
<Flannel> Night Mamarok
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (vindex)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-26
<elky> Mamarok, part and rejoin this channel, m'dear.
<elky> ikonia, aww, he gave up on gentoo.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: no, grep is a utility to search for text in files; it can be used from the command line or in scripts. See 'man grep' for more information on how to use it.
<Flannel> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<elky> snux can be thick sometimes...
<ryanprior> Hey. Floodbot2 just yelled at me for flooding when I had hardly posted any messages. Just thought y'all might be interested to know.
<ryanprior> This was in #ubuntu
 * genii squirms over to the coffeepot, tapes his eyes open
<Pici> How many of you browse with javascript disabled?
<Flannel> Me!
<genii> When from Firefox, no. When from elinks, yes
<Flannel> Ironically, launchpad doesn't work in w3m
<Flannel> (So, when X dies, you can't file a bug report about it)
<Pici> I'm building something that might be of use to operators if I don't lose interest halfway through.
<genii> Pici: You've piqued my interest now.
<genii> What I'd like is something that can take /whois someone, examine uncloaked hostmask, deduce the country
<Pici> There already are such scripts, such as geoip.pl for irssi
<genii> Ah, nice
<nalioth> anyone have any experience with flat file pastebins?  preferably not php
<Flannel> Eh.  What's going on with mah and BUGBUNTU?
<Flannel> er, BUGUNTU
<Flannel> in #u
<Flannel> anyone know?  I can't make heads or tails of it, except theyre antagonizing each otehr
<Pici> dunno, but BUGUNTU looks to be the same person that I muted in +1 earlier
<Pici> Anyways, sleep time for me.
<elky> BUGUNTU just got flooded off, so go figure that.
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Howdy mah
<mah> hi
 * genii hands out coffees
<Flannel> mah: What's the story between you and buguntu/dht?
<mah> he is a troll
<Flannel> Seems to be quite some animosity between you two
<mah> how long have you been in #ubuntu?
<mah> buguntu began trolling, calling ubuntu "anti linux"
<Flannel> mah: so, it's just what happened in the past few hours then?
<mah> then he started a private conversation with me saying "FUCK OFF AND DIE" repeatedly
<mah> yes
<mah> then he left, and dht started again with the same thing in a private conversation
<mah> i would appreciate it if he was banned
<Flannel> mah: Thanks for the explanation.  Also, please don't spam people with CTCP pings or anything like that.  If you're having a problem with someone in #ubuntu, let us know (using this channel is the most reliable way), and we'll see if we can't take care of it.
<mah> he's gone now, but will probably be back acting stupid again
<mah> it was fun
<mah> was that visible to everyone? i would feel bad if I was creating an overflow
<mah> I assumed I was simply messing with dht/buguntu
<Flannel> It'd be better if you just wouldn't do it.  Just let us know and we'll see if we can't figure something out.
<Flannel> mah: Anyway, thanks for letting us know.  I'll keep an eye out for him.
<mah> ok.  next time.  So I should not say "kick <name>" in #ubuntu
<Flannel> We do like to keep the non-support chatter down, yes.  You can come here and mention it, or if its an emergency and we don't seem to be around, that's what !ops is for
<mah> alright.  Thanks!  are you an admin? or simply someone who knows what they are doing?
<Flannel> I'm an operator in #ubuntu, but not freenode staff
<Flannel> Howdy Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey good to be back
<Jack_Sparrow> No more AT&T in my life ever
<nalioth> anyone in the USA who's familiar with "google hosting" and can explain it to me?
<topyli> nalioth: isn't it just google apps for your domain?
<nalioth> topyli: i have no earthly idea what it's about
<nalioth> it recently showed up as an option with my web host
<nalioth> "fully host your domain with Google" and i have no idea what that means
<topyli> it means the dns records for your domain will point to google's servers and you use google's admin tools
 * nalioth still has no idea what that means  :(
<topyli> you can build your website with google's tools and persumably also point to your own handcrafted website hosted elsewhere
<nalioth> thanks, topyli, but i'm still not understanding
<topyli> your mail.nalioth.com will point to gmail, www.nalioth.com will point to google's web apps
<topyli> the front page can persumably still be a real website hosted wherever you want
<nalioth> so i'd be paying my hosting company to do nothing?
<topyli> but you can have calendar.nalioth.com and docs.naliot.com and those will be google.apps. the www.nalioth.com website can point to your website hosted at your current web host
<topyli> i chose not to do that. i only made my xmpp MX records point to google talk so that i can have a vanity jabber ID easily :)
<nalioth> mmmkay
<topyli> i'm not making any sense am i :)
 * nalioth doesn't even know what Google Docs is or does (but i'll look it up later)
<Flannel> topyli: wiat, wait, you can do that?
 * Flannel is currently trying to figure out if he can have his domain hosters host xmpp
<topyli> Flannel: yes, as i was happy to find out a while ago
<topyli> Flannel: http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=34143
<Flannel> hmmm.  So, can I do this with like jabber.org too?  I suppose the actual server doesn't matter, right? you log in with whatever name@server that you're redirecting from, right?
<topyli> i don't know
<Flannel> but, you sign in with [whatever]@[whereever] right?
<topyli> yes
<topyli> but i don't know whether jabber.org and other jabber servers work similarly and will accept your login if you simply point you@domain.com there
<Flannel> mmmm I'd love for my JID to be the same as my email.  gmail is stupid in that it won't let you associate the two without acting in retarded ways.  If you change the name of the contact, you end up being able to send email to my @jabber contact.
<topyli> indeed i like having firstname@lastname.net as both email and JID
<topyli> but if you use gmail, don't expect your @flannel.com chat to appear in the @gmail.com webmail
<Flannel> I don't use gmail.  But some people I talk to do.  So, currently they have a first@lastname email contact for me, and then an @jabber JID so they can do the chat thing.
<Flannel> You can't associate the two and have it work, even though it looks like you can when modifying stuff re: the contact
<topyli> nope, won't work
<Flannel> What?
<Flannel> You're saying I can't get firstname@lastname to show up in gmail for chatting?
<topyli> yes
<topyli> unless of course you let google handle your domain's mail too
<Flannel> I'm confused now.
<Flannel> topyli: How do you have firstname@lastname as a JID then?
<Flannel> or does it just not show up as f@l in gmail chat?
<topyli> no, in gmail i still have the username@gmail.com widget
<topyli> my @owndomain jabber only works in a real jabber client
<Flannel> what do you mean?  When talking to people who are using gmail, you show up as @gmail?
<topyli> i show up as @mydomain. i'm only talking about the gmail webmail chat thingy
<Flannel> Erm.  Oh, when you use it?
<topyli> yes
<Flannel> I use real clients.
<Flannel> Not fake ones ;)
<topyli> i don't use gmail anyway
<Flannel> Nor do I.
<topyli> so if you move your domain's email fully to google, your gmail-for-your-domain web interface will of course integrate the mail and chat
<Flannel> I don't want to do that.
<Flannel> oh, that was nalioth.
<Flannel> I just want to have my email be my JIG
<Flannel> er, JID
<Flannel> I would never trust my email to google
<topyli> well i'm not sure if you should trust your realtime chats then either :)
<topyli> (you can turn off logging though)
<Flannel> That's why I was interested in using jabber.org ;)
<Flannel> but, I plan on calling my hosting provider, seeing if they'd be willing to set up jabber
<Flannel> I've got shell access and all that good stuff, but knowing nothing about hosting a jabber server, I'm not sure what exactly I need.  If I'd need their assistance or if I can just do it myself.
<topyli> i don't think it's very difficult to set up, but whether or not they'll let you run it is another matter
<Myrtti> Pici: geoip.pl - don't get me started
<Myrtti> GOOD MORNING!
<Tm_T> ...
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/180979/
<jussi01> err, is this correct? verne.freenode.net /mode -b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/floodbot
<Myrtti> someone has muted floodbots, and it's so long ago it shows to me as being set by verne
<Flannel> Except, they've been talking for a while
<Myrtti> s/floodbots/one of the floodbots/
<Flannel> ah
<jussi01> if they are opped they can talk though, right?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> or so I think
<jussi01> is it that we dont want stuff they say when they are not opped?
<Gary> yeah, a mute will only work if they are not voiced or opped
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, prentice said: !connection is For information on Internet connection please visit https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/index.html
<Flannel> !connection
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection
<Flannel> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Flannel> Oh, I totally missed the lack of "sharing" in that factoid suggestion.
<Tm_T> theres still no active maintain with firestarter?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, prentice said: !internet is For information on Internet connection please visit https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/index.html
<prentice> hi
<prentice> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<Myrtti> whut?!
<Myrtti> Flannel: is it on IRC or UDS icecast?
<Flannel> Myrtti: IRC
<Flannel> Its a regular CC meeting
<Flannel> #ubuntu-meeting
<Flannel> Myrtti: Entire meeting is re: The ubuntu one thing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Myrtti> I'm not intrested on the ubuntu one though, but oh well
<Flannel> other two have been postponed
<wgrant> Convenient.
<Flannel> wgrant: Well, meetings during UDS, and was postponed a week anyway (this is an off week for it) so...
<Flannel> the others are only delayed a single week
<wgrant> Yeah, true.
<Flannel> It means I'll only have to stay up until 5 instead of 6 ;)
<wgrant> Flannel: This could go on for a while...
<wgrant> Although maybe not if nobody turns up.
<Flannel> wgrant: I'm hoping it only takes an hour, yeah.
<ikonia> good meeting going on now :)
<RichiH> question: is it "allowed" to suggest some to set a root password so they can use 'su' instead of 'sudo'?
<bazhang> not a good idea no
<ikonia> RichiH: depends on the reason, use sound judgment
<ikonia> RichiH: some people can deal with it, (I always do it) others can't
<ikonia> just use common sense
<bazhang> suggesting it for new users though is not a good idea
<ikonia> RichiH: also keep in mind that by unlocking the root password other things (mysql for example) can break as they require the locked root password to set the initial admin password
<ikonia> RichiH: it's all fixable, just use common sense
<ikonia> actually, I think mysql's requiment may have gone post 8.04
<RichiH> ikonia: i would hope so as that sounds horrible broken ;)
<ikonia> RichiH: mysql-admin used to authenticate itself against the locked root account so "sudo" was the only way to launch it on the first time mysql was invoked
<ikonia> I think it now prompts you for an admin password for mysql on install, it was just an example though
<RichiH> setuid binaries? also, dpkg runs as root so everything that needs to be done could be done then. but yah, the point is somewhat moot. i am just, let's say surprised, by the agressiveness sudo is being hailed as The One Solution ;)
<bazhang> it has been for a long long time. a number of factoids deal specifically with that.
<ikonia> RichiH: it doesn't work for everything, that's why I unset it personally, but for the majority of point and click users there should be no problem with it
<ikonia> RichiH: great examples are shell redirects, sudo cat /etc/hosts >/root/test - you'll get permission denied
<elky> keyring stuff still latches onto the original sudo credentials
<ikonia> RichiH: an average user won't know how to get around that
<ikonia> elky: only root required keyring stuff though ?
<RichiH> ikonia: well, from a security POV, ALL(ALL) is pure horror. but yah, it _can_ be easier for newbies
<ikonia> RichiH: exactly, you see where I'm coming from, just common sense is needed 
<RichiH> not that the people i told how to use linux have a problem with the different concepts of root & normal ;)
<RichiH> aye
<elky> ikonia, wifi on my netbook. it might have been the way i changed the password though or something.
<ikonia> elky: interesting, is that 9.04 ?
<elky> si senor
<ikonia> elky: you may have just solved a bug I logged against 9.04, as that's not the case for 8.10
<ikonia> more research is needed now as I hadnt considered that
<ikonia> thank you 
<elky> hehehe
<ikonia> I'll get eagles to test and upstream it </troll> 
<elky> he'll end up locking himself off the internet. nice going!
<ikonia> seriously thank you, thats a good avenue for me to go down 
 * elky purrs contently.
<Tm_T> interesting
<elky> ikonia, i think the auth for network manager might have gotten a bit of an overhaul or something. i seem to recall it used to be all gconf-land.
 * RichiH waves :)
<elky> wth is 'franklin street'?
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Tm_T> free as in speetch
<Tm_T> or so
<Tm_T> not the "free as in beer"
<Tm_T> or so
<Myrtti> I'm lost there
<Flannel> elky: http://autonomo.us/2008/07/franklin-street-statement/
<Flannel> "Cloud stuff should be FOSS too"
<Flannel> (as in, release your stuff, even if youre not "distributing" the code to your end users)
<Flannel> er, distributing the binaries.
<Mamarok> jussi01: you around?
<jussi01> Mamarok: yeah, just arrived in...
<Mamarok> jussi01: do you know where the lock file is that blocks dpkg? a user in #k can't unlock it an swears he has no other process open
<Pici> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> Mamarok: :D
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Mamarok> Pici: thx :)
<Pici> Mamarok: np
 * Pici goes back to toiling in the factoid factory
<Mamarok> we should have a current list of those, or is one available?
<Flannel> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Flannel> eh
<Flannel> !about
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about
<Flannel> oh, yes you do
<Flannel> !yourself
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> Mamarok: The first link
<Mamarok> oh, that's the one I have, I just thought it was not up to date because of it saying 2006 at the bottom
<jussi01> Mamarok: you can also do:
<jussi01> !search apt
<ubottu> Found: aptfix, qtparted, aptproxy, brokenmsn, adeptcrash, fixapt, kde, laptop, adeptcrashfix, adept fix
<Mamarok> jussi01: thx, will try to remember that :)
<jussi01> :)
<Pici> Anyone happen to know what the UDS IRC channels are?
<Ursinha> Pici, #ubuntu-devel-summit
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> #uds has some folks in it from UDS
<jpds> #uds-* channels are also used for room discussions with remote peopele.
<Pici> jpds: Thanks.
<bazhang> link to franklin street on mako's blog
<Flannel> I'm most frustrated now over the amount of time wasted due to bad initial press releases concerning Ubuntu one.
<Flannel> alright, time to go sleep for an hour.
<elky> ikonia, so am i correct in assuming that #k-o is about 20% eagles rabbiting on about crap?
<ikonia> from what I've read
<ikonia> I don't follow it that often unless there is something interesting going on 
<ikonia> jussi01: and genii live in htere
<ikonia> there
<jussi01> 20%???
<jussi01> try like 70...
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> a quick grep and wc -l shows about 1/5th, but who's counting?
<ikonia>  ha
<jussi01> Pici: since when...
<Pici> jussi01: december
<jussi01> Pici: we had a big influx of ikonia and hobbsee the other day - knocks it off balance ;P
<ikonia> it was all hobbsee - honest
<Pici> jussi01: I don't think they had an impact on the 10,000 lines that are eagles...
<jussi01> rofl...
 * genii wanders in
<genii> Geez, are we still on about the eagles kid? ;)
<Pici> I didn't start it
<bazhang> dooglus getting -ot
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<elky> genii, i flickd into #k-o and saw a screen full of him. then scrolled up and saw another screen full of him.
<genii> elky: He does tend to abuse the Enter key, I gave him a warning about it just after I got in there
<jussi01> heh...
<genii> jussi01: I see you're on it there as well....
<elky> Myrtti, who?
<Myrtti> trolll
<Myrtti> with extra l
<elky> @bansearch ubuntumacintosh
<ubottu> No matches found for ubuntumacintosh!n=grnhlk@ip24-56-31-25.ph.ph.cox.net in any channel
<Pici> no results 
<elky> which trollie?
<Pici> I think him
<elky> 'him'?
<Pici> 'ubuntumacintosh'
<Pici> Twitches my troll sense.
<bazhang> yep
<elky> myrtti recognised him though
<genii> Weird. I've seen that reasoning of "jayde_drag0n" that announcing you're a girl for some reason gets you assistance faster. From a guy who does this... "adola" I think
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Are you speaking to amanda-b?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici trying to now..
<Jack_Sparrow> all I got from her/him was an insult in p
<Jack_Sparrow> and a threat to ban ecade
<Jack_Sparrow> wow, cant type this am.. evade
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Only telling you because you didn't remove them from the channel and people are still responding to them, even though they can't see the responses.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. ty
<bazhang> undeleting a ext3 partition is not an easy task imo
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<bazhang> which is what she was complaining about
<Jack_Sparrow> She was only asked not to say F in the channel and went right to rude from there
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> from rude to ruder
<Jack_Sparrow> and to things like  <amanda-b> please wave your penis elsewhere.   in pm
<bazhang> whoa
<Pici> well
<Pici> whoa indeed.
<Jack_Sparrow> More like a gender challenged 12yr old boy
<Pici> Doesn't matter who it is, not appropriate anywhere.
<mneptok> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_C-4300jZFa0/Shq7ZW0ay0I/AAAAAAAACIw/_NYLO1sFDrk/s1600-h/IMG_424
<ubottu> unop_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Gutly)
<Mamarok> mneptok: cute :)
<Pici> removed.
<Pici> And interesting photo as well.
<Pici> Does someone in #ubuntu-uk know why we keep getting these somewhat offtopic factoid requests on the bot?
<Myrtti> nslu2 isn't quite offtopic though
<Myrtti> Pici: because some of the ops encourage them, I suspect
<Myrtti> !-tea
<ubottu> tea has no aliases - added by Mez on 2009-04-02 13:04:31
<Myrtti> !-coffee
<ubottu> coffee has no aliases - added by Tm_T on 2007-11-22 20:49:21 - last edited by Pici on 2008-07-29 21:40:12
<Pici> <.<
<genii> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<Pici> I don't remember editing it.
<genii> Well, it *was* about a year ago...
<genii> I actually made some comment about lack of a coffee factoid which Tm_T then took me up on to write. So I did and they added it. This is a while ago obviously now as you can tell by the original date :)
<Seeker`> Pici: who was requesting them?
<Pici> Seeker`: daubers right now (see -irc)
<Pici> 2009-05-22 11:11:14 <ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, daubers said: ubot4: ECDL is the European Computer Driving Licence
<Pici> From the other day ^
<Pici> Which I thought was a joke, but aparrently not.
<Seeker`> I had a word with him
<Mamarok> Pici: that very well exists, and the paritcularity is that the guidelines for the ECDL program do not specify particular applications for acheiving the DL
<Pici> Mamarok: Interesting
<Mamarok> unofrtunately alomost all programs are offered wit MS software exclusively
<Mamarok> unfortunately*
<Mamarok> I haven't seen on with Linux so far
<Daviey> Pici: I did ask you why you thought it wasn't serious.  It's an entry level IT qualification
<Myrtti> ECDL is based on a Finnish qualification that's commonly used in schools
<Pici> Daviey: I guess I didn't see your question.
<Myrtti> I did the classes back in... erm.
<Myrtti> 1996 or so
<Pici> Daviey: I thought it was a joke about needing a drivers license to use a computer.... 
<Myrtti> "ECDL / ICDL is a test of practical skills and competencies and consists of seven separate modules covering computer theory and practice. To achieve an ECDL / ICDL certification, the Candidate must successfully pass a test in all seven modules. "
<Pici> Of course, I didn't look it up or anything, that would have been too logical.
<Seeker`> a good factoid request would have provided you with a link :P
<Seeker`> might have been accepted then
<Myrtti> true
<Seeker`> heya Myrtti 
<Daviey> Pici: many users *should* have a licence to use a computer :P
<Myrtti> and computers should have an alcolock
<Seeker`> knife-over-ip FTW
<jussi01> cereal and yoghurt for dinner!! FTW!!
<Myrtti> SHUTUP
<Pici> :O
 * Myrtti is going to get some lab tests done tomorrow, can't eat at this hour
<Pici> oh
<Seeker`> Myrtti: nothing major i hope
<Myrtti> routine checkups
<Myrtti> jussi01: SHUT UP.
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussi01> :(
<Myrtti> cheeky bastards
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Pici can't wait until Myrtti can eat again
<genii> For someone that "wants to get involved and start an ubuntu project" I hope the channels #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu are the right places to point them in. Is there some specific other places along these lines which is better to tell them?
 * Mamarok goes to eat somewhere else then
<Pici> !contribute | genii 
<ubottu> genii: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Pici> toot
<genii> Pici: Ah, thanks
<Pici> genii: sure
<genii> Interesting. Do they primarily speak English in Lebanon? (the !lb factoid)
<nickspoon> genii: Erm, primarily Arabic/French, but also English.
<genii> Ah, OK. Just seemed odd since all the others are in the tongue usually of the country-code or so
<Seeker`> anyone have any opinions on the welsh factoids being suggested in -irc?
<Seeker`> !croeso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about croeso
<Seeker`> !Croeso is Helô! Croeso i'r sianel #ubuntu-cym
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<nickspoon> Welsh? That's not a real language!
<Seeker`> !croeso > ianto
<Seeker`> nickspoon: pfft :P
<nickspoon> Blaenau ffestiniog
<Seeker`> i have no idea if that is meant to mean anything
<Seeker`> and if it is meant to, what it does mean
<Seeker`> !Croeso is <reply>Helô! Croeso i'r sianel #ubuntu-cym
<ubottu> But croeso already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, Croeso is <reply>Helô! Croeso i'r sianel #ubuntu-cym
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !croeso
<ubottu> Helô! Croeso i'r sianel #ubuntu-cym
<Seeker`> channel specific factoid is !fact-#channel?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-27
<Flannel> Seeker`: yes
<Seeker`> ty
<Pici> ugh
<Seeker`> :/
<elky> ?
<Pici> Just some trolls in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> "do many black people use ubuntu"
<Pici> And then someone else who was being somewhat normal decided to feed
<elky> ubuntumacintosh was booted about 12 hrs ago
<Pici> banned?
<elky> no, only booted
<elky> he didnt return, so he didnt earn his upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> This nick seems rude..  any second opinions  * MotherFnFBM 
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Flannel> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r, I'm on it
<Jack_Sparrow> <P3ngv1n-Fvck3r>         sure looks like penguin f'er to me..
<Flannel> Already taken care of
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<shadeslayer> hi i cant get into #kubuntu 
<shadeslayer> i get re forwaded to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Myrtti> OMNOMNOM
<Myrtti> aaahhh.
<Myrtti> food ♥ 
<Seeker`> nom nom nom
<Mamarok> I have a user who can't get back into #k, says he is redirected to #proxy-users
<ikonia> let me guess shadeslayer
<Mamarok> yes, what's with him?
<ikonia> he doesn't read topics
<Mamarok> hm...
<ikonia> I'll sort him
<Mamarok> ikonia: what did he do exactly?
<ikonia> he messes around with mibbit 
<ikonia> if you look in #kubuntu and #ubuntu when he joins proxy-users he gets an exception
<ikonia> then comes back with a slightly different mibbit address so the exception becomes invalid
<Mamarok> oooh, that explains it
<ikonia> on this occasion though it looks like he can't get back in properly
<ikonia> look at his join/part history and you'll see the slight changes
<Mamarok> yes, just seen that
<Mamarok> silly chap
<ikonia> @bansearch shadeslayer
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by LjL in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 15:25:03 (ID: 7853)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<Mamarok> he has a Linux installed, why does he use webchat anyway?
<ikonia> don't know - in the past he's been a known problem/liar 
<ikonia> people feel his behaviour is better now, I'm not convinced
<Mamarok> Oo
<Myrtti> firewalls or gateways are a legitimate reason
<ikonia> Myrtti: do the exceptions in #ubuntu have an effect on #kubuntu ?
<Myrtti> doubt it
<ikonia> I don't see any exceptions in #kubuntu so I don't know how he could join #kubuntu from mibbiet
<Mamarok> no, didn't he tell you he could join #ubuntu?
<ikonia> Mamarok: he can join #ubuntu and I can see an exception for him
<Mamarok> but not #k
<ikonia> Mamarok: I can't see anything in #kubuntu so I don't know how he could join earlier
<Mamarok> hm, he has been in till a few minutes ago, but was muted
<Mamarok> couldn't send anything
<ikonia> he was muted ??
<Myrtti> LjL would know
<Mamarok> yesterday there were no problems apparently
<ikonia> he wasn't using mibbit yesterday 
<Mamarok> oh
<ikonia> the exceptions from #ubuntu must be the same ones for #kubuntu as I can't see any history of floodbot ever doing +e #kubuntu
<Mamarok> afk, bbl
<ikonia> oko - it looks like the floodbot exceptions work for #ubuntu and #xubuntu but not #kubuntu
<ikonia> either the mibbit ban in #kubuntu is borked, or floodbots have stopped working with #kubuntu
<jussi01> ikonia: they never did work with kubuntu afaik...?
<ikonia> ok - #xubuntu doesn't ban mibbit at all
<ikonia> jussi01: so how do mibbit users work with #kubuntu ?
<ikonia> and how was shadeslayer joining #kubuntu past the mibbit ban  ?
<jussi01> manual exceptions or they dont...
<jussi01> shadeslayer has a cloak no?
<ikonia> ok, I can live with manual exception, but then how did shadeslayer join 
<ikonia> jussi01: not in mibbit
<ikonia> his id is mibbit related 
 * jussi01 has no idea
<ikonia> I'll add an exception for him now manually
<jussi01> I just woke up after a troubled nights sleep.. to tired to comprehend prperly
<ikonia> rubbish, not good
<elky> where the heck are all these trolls coming from?
<elky> topyli, your call on logikal
<topyli> can't be true
<elky> i can barely understand a word koshari says
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu shadeslayer temporary exception put in place for mibbit for him until I can speak to ljl 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ikonia> shadeslayer is annoying me joining/parting all the time on mibbit 
<Myrtti> ikonia: !##fix_your_connection :-P
<ikonia> I've removed the exception unil he can show his connection is stable enough as there is no flood bot I'm having to do it manual
<ikonia> @bansearch cycrosism 
<ubottu> No matches found for cycrosism!n=cycrosis@unaffiliated/cycrosism in any channel
<ikonia> rats misplet the ban in BT
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Bacta> Hello, Flannel
<ikonia> hello Bacta 
<ikonia> Bacta: can we help ?
<Bacta> Yes I was told to speak with Flannel tonight so I'll wait around a bit to see if he replies
<ikonia> ahhh I forgot you claim to have put some of us on ignore
<ikonia> he's not currently activce
<Bacta> I'll give him a couple of minutes if you don't mind, you're not on ignore btw :)
<ikonia> Bacta: if he's not around now (which he's not he's been idle in here for hours) I suggest to make you're request
<ikonia> Bacta: if I'm not on ignore - why did you say I was ?
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (student garbage)
<ikonia> actually, I'm not bothered
<Bacta> I said elky was but nvm
<Bacta> I'll come back in a couple of hours
<ikonia> if you need help - please ask your question, or try later if you specifically need flannel
<elky> ikonia, i sure hope he doesnt still have ops on ignore still. it's certainly not a way to indicate improved behaviour.
<ikonia> elky: he claims he does - so I see no reason to discuss it while he has, or while he is telling people he has
<ikonia> he said we where both on ignore, that doesn't seem the case, but he says it is
<ikonia> @mark bacta again - untrustworthy with comments, seems to be trying to only deal with flannel so his previous behaviour isn't hilightled
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> flannel is efficient and will check the BT logs :)
<maveric> hi folks - who is an IRC op on freenode
<topyli> do you mean freenode staff?
<topyli> we're all ops "on freenode" :)
<topyli> maveric?
<maveric> yeah sorry
<maveric> thanks topyli
<maveric> i need to register this nick
<maveric> but i cant as it belongs to someone else
<Tm_T> then it's #freenode or am I mistaken?
<topyli> yes #freenode is the best place to find staff
<maveric> hmm
<maveric> thanks both of you :)
<topyli> np
<gnomefreak> staff is t ned to register a nick unless you have already tried and fialed
<topyli> gnomefreak: the nick is taken for some reason
<gnomefreak> isn't needed even
<gnomefreak> ah yeah than staff is needed. i didnt see that part of it
<gnomefreak> ah i see it now
<maveric> :) thanks anyways gnomefreak someone helped me on freenode
<maveric> and i am good now
<maveric> ta
<topyli> good good :)
<topyli> maveric: if there is nothing else we can help you with, please /part this channel as we need it for ops/abuse business
<jussi01> ooh, thats nice to know... http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3968
<Myrtti> !info amora-server
<ubottu> amora-server (source: amora-server): use a bluetooth enabled mobile phone as desktop remote control. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ubot2`> Myrtti: amora-server (source: amora-server): use a bluetooth enabled mobile phone as desktop remote control. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Myrtti> ubot2`: !
<Pici> mh
<Pici> meh
<elky> wow... aprilhare's remarks are... um...
<Pici> odd?
<elky> creepy.
<elky> topyli, aprilhare is doing his creepy thing again :(
<topyli> i should talk to him like i've been meaning to
<elky> i'll love you forever
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Vaux, trolling)
<Myrtti> jussi01: can I kick him next
<jussi01> Myrtti: be my guest...
<Myrtti> you're the bestest friend
<Myrtti> EVAH
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Guys and Dolls
 * genii slides Jack_Sparrow a large mug of coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey genii, I could use that..
 * Myrtti wanders to the kitchenette to microwave some
<genii> Jack_Sparrow:  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> We need a factoid.. <marko-_-> There is a slovenian ubuntu support channel called #ubuntu-si
<Jack_Sparrow> there is no !si
<Pici> Is there an #ubuntu-si ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HE said there is
<Myrtti> he's the founder of it
<Pici> I don't see it on the irc channel list.
<Myrtti> inviting to -irc
<Myrtti> it's useless to have that convo in #u
<Pici> Indeed.
<Jack_Sparrow> <marko-_-> Jack_Sparrow, you mean in our language ? if so then "Za slovensko pomoč v ubuntuju: #ubuntu-si"
<Jack_Sparrow> agred
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks marko-_- 
<marko-_-> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici do you mind making that factoid..  I have Vaux in pm
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu-irc would be better, and we're already there
<Jack_Sparrow> np thanks
<Myrtti> marko-_-: as you already are in #ubuntu-irc, you don't need to be here
<marko-_-> ok
<Myrtti> btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination doesn't mention about giving council the access
<Pici> I know
<Pici> actually.. it does
<Myrtti> not as clearly as the freenode staff
<Pici> Just not as clear
<Pici> right
<Vaux> Dear ubuntu ops. I was banned for a reason i'm not sure about yet
<Vaux> I would like to have a unban.
<Vaux> I am sorry for whatever i did, and will, also in the future, take full responsibilitie
<Vaux> Can i have the unban noaw?
<Vaux> JACK SPARROW< HALP!
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaux You were asked to return in 24 hours
<Vaux> yeah but i've got a time machine you know :P
<Vaux> Sorry, i'm kidding
<Vaux> Can i have the unban now? Because i've got a question
<Vaux> + It's my first IRC experience
<ubot2`> Vaux: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vaux> I'm a noob at this, i'm really sorry, Jack, Please help
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaux  I was banned for a reason i'm not sure about yet?     Really.?
<Vaux> Well i can guess: Inappropiate Behaviour?
<Vaux> I am sorry for it. Sorry for bothering you all
<elky> Vaux, there are other places to get help from, such as ubuntuforums.org.
<Jack_Sparrow> Did you read the coc or the guidelines
<Vaux> Cock?
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle > Vaux  
<ubottu> Vaux, please see my private message
<Vaux> Coc* SOrry
<Vaux> Ok Thx!
<Vaux> What does "  we ask you to part '' ?
<genii> To exit this channel
<Vaux> This channel?
<Vaux> But i need urgent help
<Vaux> Really, serious
<Vaux> I've got this mayor problem
<Pici> This is not a support channel.
<Vaux> JackSparrow told me to go here
<Vaux> Well, not help
<Vaux>  I need a unban
<Vaux> Lifted ban
<Pici> No, he told you to come here in 24 hours to discuss your ban. 
<topyli> Vaux: i don't think the ban is going to be lifted at this time. please come back tomorrow
<Vaux> Yeah
<Vaux> Guys
<Vaux> I am really sorry, Really
<Vaux> PLEAASE, PLEASE unban me
<Vaux> I mean, i need the help right now.
<Vaux> Tomorrow is too late
<Vaux> And i know i messed up
<Vaux> But i'm really sorry
<Vaux> I didn't mean to hurt all of you
<Vaux> So please, really please
<Vaux> LIFT THE BAN?
<elky> what is so important that instead of asking the question, you spent many many minutes being silly?
<Vaux> Do i look like silly to you?
<Vaux> I'm sorry then
<Vaux> But i can't ask what i want to ask here, this is not a support room. Am i right?
<elky> Vaux, you were behaving very very silly.
<Vaux> And i'm sorry for that
<elky> Vaux, you can use the ubuntuforums.org to ask your question until your ban expires.
<Vaux> 24 H is really too late
<Vaux> Please unban me here
<Vaux> Because i can get instant resolve
<elky> no.
<Vaux> And on the forums,. it takes too long
<Vaux> Jack? Are you here Jack?
<topyli> Vaux: if anything, you are making your situation worse by getting on ops' nerves
<Vaux> what's ops?
<topyli> Vaux: i suggest you /part this channel and come back tomorrow to discuss your ban
<elky> while i have no intention of answering your issue, could you please explain what issue is so important that you're so desperate here now?
<Vaux> LETS ALL STEP IN THIS TIME MACHINE I JUST MADE AND GO FORWARD 24 H.
<Vaux> *** BZAAAAP *****
<Vaux> Ok
<Vaux> Hey guys, i'm back, sorry i got banned yesterday
<Vaux> I was told to discuss this 24h after my ban
<Vaux> So. Here i am
<Myrtti> this isn't going anywhere I see
<Vaux> I'm sorry for what i did
<elky> Vaux, ignoring me is only doing more damage.
<Vaux> I bet you were laughing :P
<Vaux> How did i ignore you?
<Myrtti> Vaux: do you have any idea how many times I've seen something like that?
<Myrtti> it's not funny
<elky> <elky> while i have no intention of answering your issue, could you please explain what issue is so important that you're so desperate here now?
<Vaux> Lol no u are :P
<Myrtti> it wasn't funny on the first time, and it isn't funny this n+1th time
<Vaux> Hahha, Myrtiii, you are funny
<Vaux> But shush now
<Vaux> I'm talking to elky
<Vaux> And he's way more important :P
<Vaux> My problem is this:
<Vaux> Holdon:
 * Myrtti looks at elky with jocular smile
<Vaux> Hold on guys: Hold on
 * Vaux saysL Sshhh i'm busy
<elky> Vaux, clearly you do not actually have an issue, let alone one that requires urgent attention.
<Vaux> Wait
<Vaux> I'm typing in word
<Vaux> Because it's a long story
<Myrtti> oh BOY! I'm so excited
<elky> if i lose my patience and remove you from this channel, then your ban gets extended by another 24hrs.
<Vaux> My Ubuntu DVD-ROM boots into live distro mode, but then the screen goes
<Vaux> green and red AND also my monitor flashes + i get the error: Cannot display this mode
<Vaux> So, can you help now Elk?
<Myrtti> why didn't you ask that question *BEFORE* fooling around in #ubuntu?
<Vaux> I'm sooo desperate
<elky> no. you should search the forums though, as the answer will be there already.
<Vaux> No one can help me?
<Vaux> Oh little mousy.....
 * Vaux is soo excited, and he just can't hide it, oh c'mon c'mon c'mpon blablabla
<Vaux> Hey Myrtti?
<Vaux> Wanna use your powers on me?
<Vaux> GOOO DOO IT!
<Vaux> YOU LOVE TO HAVE POWERS
<Vaux> BACK!
<Vaux> Sorry for what i did
<Vaux> I didn't mean to
<Myrtti> welcome back in 48h
<Myrtti> etc
<jpds> Then you should learn to control yourself.
<Myrtti> more coffee
<Myrtti> now where was I
<Gary> kittens?
<elky> this is going to be whack-a-mole, isnt it.
<jpds> Myrtti: Finland?
<Myrtti> oh yes, nomming a chevre rye bread
<Myrtti> elky: yes ^____^
<Myrtti> I'm going to wait for 10 minutes and remove the ban then
<elky> haha, he's in #gentoo.
<genii> He's like a slightly more amusing eagles kid
<elky> if eagles ever manages to reproduce....
 * elky reaches for the brain bleach
<genii> Hehe
<Ursinha> Myrtti, hi
<Myrtti> Ursinha: ehlo
<Myrtti> seriously, if someone is being a twit on your loco channel, slap them with the CoC. I wouldn't be here if CoC hadn't been valued so well in the Finnish community in 2005
<Myrtti> Ursinha: ^
<Ursinha> Myrtti, the problem is: the people that do that are supposedly ubuntu members
<Myrtti> we have it translated to Finnish as well, so the meaning isn't lost on people who don't understand English
<Ursinha> and I'm not
<Myrtti> Ursinha: makes no difference
<Myrtti> they have signed the code of conduct and should know better
<Ursinha> Myrtti, that makes me more sad
<Ursinha> really
<Ursinha> I really believe in the CoC and that you commit to the ideas
<Ursinha> but people seem to only want bragging rights
<Myrtti> >-(
<Myrtti> that makes me mad as well
<topyli> people should get slapped around the lips then
<Myrtti> srsly
<Ursinha> Myrtti, I don't know what to do, seriously.
<Ursinha> people seem to only kid around with that
<Ursinha> I HATE that
<Myrtti> Ursinha: you can, if you feel necessary, to escalate it to higher powers :-(
<Myrtti> s/to//
<Ursinha> high powers are right in front of me
<Ursinha> I mean it
<Myrtti> yeah... figured so
<Myrtti> or guessed
<Myrtti> it's a pickle
<Jack_Sparrow> Great, Vaux has a new nick and is PM'ing me..  
<Ursinha> Myrtti, amazing how disappointed I get every day with these people
<Myrtti> they need a good roundabout smack
<jpds> Ursinha: Awww.
<Myrtti> Ubuntu is the reason I don't really bother with other channels that much anymore
<jpds> Oh, wait, I'm sitting right next to you.
<Ursinha> jpds, oh, hi
<Ursinha> hahaha
<Myrtti> I'm disappointed to see the idiocy every day
<Myrtti> I can do with the limited amount of idiocy in the ubuntu community
<topyli> "NOTICE: Limited Idiocy only"
 * elky got up for an ibuprofen. stupid teeth.
<elky> topyli, i have a stupidity quota. i'm *always* exceeding it.
<topyli> i believe the quota gets lower over time
<topyli> that's my own experience anyway
<unix> some flange called Gareth keeps booting me from the cookery room
<unix> by that i mean linux for woman
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> bohoo
<ikonia> pardon ?
<Myrtti> cry me a river
<Myrtti> ikonia: -women
<ikonia> unix: could you speak in English please, 
<ikonia> ooh I see, cookery room = derogatory
<Myrtti> unix: live and learn
<Myrtti> unix: did you have anything else to discuss?
<Myrtti> if not, please leave
<unix> you got ops? if so kick me, if not, bugger off
<Pici> enough
<Pici> Sorry to spoil the fun
<Myrtti> he'll change that, he dropped his reversed hostname to get to plain ip address level and did banevasion on -women
<Myrtti> it must be a full moon
<Myrtti> pleia2: ^
<Myrtti> fyi
<pleia2> sigh
<pleia2> poor gareth, he only got one shot at him :)
<balzac> hello
<balzac> I just bought my mother a dell mini with Ubuntu pre-installed
<Myrtti> @bansearch balzac 
<ubottu> Match: *!?=balzac@* by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 13 2009 19:14:17 (ID: 10931)
<balzac> and Dell sabotaged the boot loader
<ubottu> Match: *!*@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 08 2009 21:46:58 (ID: 10763)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net by LjL in #ubuntu-offtopic on Apr 16 2009 01:39:24 (ID: 12503)
<ubottu> Match: balzac!n=balzac@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Apr 16 2009 00:38:27 (ID: 12497)
<Myrtti> "oops"
<ubottu> Match: balzac!n=balzac@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Apr 16 2009 01:44:48 (ID: 12505)
<balzac> have I been unbanned yet?
<balzac> I want to get my mother's new computer working
<balzac> Don't make me email Mr. Shuttleworth...
<Tm_T> balzac: t
<balzac> hi Tm_T 
<Tm_T> that would help you how?
<balzac> what?
<balzac> if Mark answered my email and told you to let me in?
<balzac> that would get me access under my registered nick
<Tm_T> wont happen nor work
<balzac> but it would be a waste of his time, wouldn't it?
<balzac> what, he doesn't answer his email?
<balzac> Richard Stallman answers his email. He's not too busy.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Myrtti> there's other ways to work out the ban than emailing mark
<Myrtti> s/mark/Mark/
<Tm_T> indeed, better too
<balzac> yeah, like coming here to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> balzac  "Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess if you feel mistreated"
<balzac> no dude
<balzac> I'm not going to say "i feel mistreated"
<balzac> hehe
<balzac> I don't feel mistreated
<balzac> I'm not interested in causing embarrassment either
<balzac> but in principle, I don't feel inclined to wait six months for some IRC mall cop to forgive my username
<balzac> it's silly
<balzac> maybe I'll just use another username and another host
<balzac> but don't get on my back about evading a ban
<balzac> my dear mother needs her password reset and Dell screwed up the boot loader configuration
<balzac> so I can't boot into recovery mode by using the instructions given on ubuntu support pages
<balzac> if anyone wants to help me here, I'd appreciate it
<Myrtti> so, you've been banned pretty much since mid-March
<balzac> I guess
<balzac> I haven't been keeping track
<Myrtti> and the original reason for banning you from #ubuntu was because you refused to stop the offtopic discussion on support only channel
<balzac> yep
<balzac> well, actually it was because I kept it up in other channels
<Myrtti> lets say I'd let you in today, what topics would you discuss on which channel?
<balzac> not in #ubuntu
<balzac> I would ask how to get past the boot-loader misconfiguration
<balzac> I was mildly annoying in #ubuntu, then mildly annoying in other ubuntu channels
<balzac> I've never really gotten bent out of shape about this.
<Myrtti> would you know not to be that annoying in the future?
<balzac> nor have I any personal issues with any ops
<Myrtti> ie. could I take the bans off with a clear concience?
<balzac> sure, I'll try 
<balzac> sure you can
<Myrtti> there's one catch here
<balzac> because I never tried to be a jerk to anyone, in fact I tried not to be a jerk to LjL
<Myrtti> if I let you in, and any one of the ops catches you being a jerk again, you'll be banned, without any warnings.
<balzac> because I don't make things personal, except for when I'm trying to make a good impression. 
<Myrtti> and the bans would most probably last longer than this one
<balzac> You can see in the log once LjL and I became acquainted by first names, I suggested we start fresh, because I don't want to be a jerk to a real person.
<balzac> IRC is one thing, but once we're addressing each other as adults or professionals, I'm going to be polite.
<Myrtti> balzac: do you understand that your possible future ban will be harder, if we catch you being a jerk again?
<balzac> I'm Paul Gaskin, btw.
<Myrtti> this thing is based on trust
<Mamarok> balzac: so you will not be polite on IRC?
<balzac> well, I never said I was a jerk, only annoying.
<Mamarok> only in real life?
<Myrtti> and if you break the trust this time, we can't trust you to be on the irc channels
<balzac> don't worry about trusting me. I'm over 30 and I'm starting a business. 
<balzac> http://www.disruptech.com
<balzac> and I don't hold grudges over IRC squabbles
<balzac> because I don't think I know someone based on IRC banter
<balzac> I don't play WoW, but I wouldn't think I knew someone based on having played some WoW with them.
<Myrtti> balzac: I'm waiting for an acknowledgement that you understand what I'm saying, before I'm lifting the ban. Do you understand your (perhaps unlikely) future bans may be longer and come without any warnings, if I lift the ban now and break my trust on Ubuntu IRC channels?
<balzac> thanks for considering this case with a fresh look
<balzac> Myrtti: yeah. I understand.
<Myrtti> thank you
<balzac> I've been on IRC for years. That's why I'm a little bit cantankerous.
<balzac> ok, thanks
<Myrtti> I've been on IRC for 15ish years
<balzac> 10ish
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> off you go
<Myrtti> we'll be watching ;-)
<Flannel> Myrtti: looks like there's some IP bans too
<Myrtti> might be
<Flannel> *!*@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net
<Flannel> in #u and -ot
<Myrtti> I'm not taking the offtopic yet
<Flannel> I didn't imply you were, just mentioning it
<Myrtti> yeah
<Flannel> for a while I thought that same ban was set in #u twice, was confusing
<Myrtti> I want to see how he's doing in #ubuntu before rushing to -ot
<Myrtti> we need to start looking at LjL's bans at some point - they can't be left on the lists forever
<Myrtti> if he looks like he's behaving nicely in #ubuntu, I'm ok with the ban in -ot taken off when he requests, or after couple of days, whichever comes first
<Myrtti> @mark balzac note: reviewed original bans and removed them - but reinstate if problems arise
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Can the @mark be attached to a specific BT entry by the commandline entry?
<Pici> No
<genii> OK
<genii> Anyone care if I make a !ps3 pointing them to #ubuntu-ps3 ?
<LjL> hey - once and for all, since it doesn't seem to be entirely clear
<Pici> genii: Go right ahead.
<LjL> the floodbots are *only in #ubuntu*
<LjL> they're not in #kubuntu, they're not anywhere else, and they *don't* let mibbit people or anyone join there
<Pici> eh?
<LjL> if there's bans in those channels, it just means that such people won't join
 * Pici knows this
<LjL> Pici: others apparently don't
<Pici> LjL: okay ;)
<Flannel> Pici: there was some question about it last night
<Pici> Ah
<Pici> Also, completely unrelated, but I'm this close to getting rid of grexo, and his clones.
<LjL> also, grep grexo in -offtopic, for goodness sake, he's been in from mibbit a number of times as well as with that nickname, and he's *so* an idiot
<LjL> good news.
 * LjL waves
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: you've got your hat on in #u
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Ikonia as well
<Pici> gotta get back to work, can someone keep an eye on grexo in -ot?
<ubottu> jonaskoelker called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> banned
<Pici> ah, and klined too
<genii> !ps3
<ubottu> ps3 is Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<genii> Looks OK?
<Seeker`> need a <reply> before "Aside"
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> genii: read the usage info ;)
<Myrtti> kids
<genii> jussi01: Will do
 * genii twiddles more in pm with the bot
<genii> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<jussi01> genii: you know we have arm and others also?
<genii> jussi01: Yes, but those two were the ones I knew for sure about the channels to point them to
<genii> There's also a Sparc, but looks like no freenode channel for it
<jussi01> yeah and LPIA
<Mamarok> hm, waeren't sparc and ppc dropped?
<Mamarok> oh, lpia is brand new
<Mamarok> jussi01: you know how to debug network for Jaunty?
<Mamarok> I'm sick of getting questions and not being able to answer
<jussi01> Mamarok: not overly, and besides Im only half here
 * Mamarok should take some time and read the forums
<genii> Mamarok: They are community-supported by the people who keep updating it to run on newer dists than from when Canonical stopped support
<Mamarok> genii: ok, good to know then :)
<jussi01> *g*
<jussi01> !search ps3
<ubottu> Found: genii yadda ps3*, upnp, ps3
<Myrtti> lolz
<jussi01> genii: nice..
<genii> I thought I told the bot to forget that one :/
<Myrtti> it did
<Myrtti> that's what * stands for
<genii> I put by accident in pm with the bot something like: genii yadda factoidname is whatever
<genii> (Thinking it would not resond since factoid name is 3rd thing in)
<genii> topyli: You on top of #u-ot ?
<topyli> more or less
<genii> OK. Just looked like there's some nasty friction in there right now
<topyli> there is
<Pici> gotta run, been at work long enough today
<genii> Here too. Back from home later
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-28
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (logikal)
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> oh btw - just a reminder - dapper is closing in on EOL
<Myrtti> now that I remember it again
<Madpilot> June 2009
<Myrtti> yep
<Myrtti> so now would be the time to prod people mentioning dapper to upgrade
<Flannel> only desktop
<Myrtti> and I know there's people that still use it
<Flannel> I did until January!
<ubottu> ivoks called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<gnomefreak> how do i find the full output of !find bleh
<Madpilot> 'more' or !more? not actually sure.
<gnomefreak> !find infinity more
<ubottu> more is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<gnomefreak> !find more infinity 
<ubottu> infinity is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<Myrtti> !find infinity
<ubottu> File infinity found in fp-docs, golly, gridengine-qmon, libcameleon-ocaml-dev, libcgal-dev (and 7 others)
<Myrtti> !more
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more
<Myrtti> ok
<Mamarok> morning
<Mamarok> what's that package again that enables ctrl+alt+backspace again in Jaunty
<Mamarok> ?
<Mamarok> !find xserver
<ubottu> Found: x11-xserver-utils, xserver-common, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-dbg (and 76 others)
<Mamarok> hm...
<Mamarok> !find xkill
<ubottu> File xkill found in funny-manpages, gpe-taskmanager, kde-icons-noia, x11-utils, xmanpages-ja
<topyli> Mamarok: dontzap
<Mamarok> topyli: thx :)
<topyli> or you could just use altgr-sysrq-k like you're supposed to :)
<Mamarok> topyli: well, yes, that too :)
<Madpilot> whattheheck is altgr?
<jussi01> Madpilot: its the right alt key...
<Mamarok> AltGr
<Madpilot> cool, wasn't aware some functions distinguished btwn alt keys.
<Mamarok> Madpilot: ? it always did, it replaces the 'compose' key on old unix keyboards
<Madpilot> my background as a Windows refugee instead of a *nix beard betrays me :)
<Mamarok> ah, so I guess you use the windows key ...
 * Mamarok doesn't need that one at all
<Mamarok> althoug, I should put a penguin on it, then I might use it :)
<Madpilot> someone sells Tux decals for keyboards - I think there's Tux keyboards as well, for that matter
<Mamarok> yeah, I think I even must have some sticker lying around here small enough for my key
 * topyli uses the super key all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
 * elky waits.
 * Pici sighs
 * jussi01 is tired
<Pici> me too
 * Myrtti drinks a pot of coffee
<Pici> FYI, I will probably be stressed out next week, so if I seem a bit on edge, just let me know.
<Myrtti> Pici: cuddles coming your way then
<Pici> We're going live with a new financial/registration system.  I'll be working a 16 hour shift the first night and then 4am to 4pm thereafter until wednesday.
<LjL> there are a few bots connected from 87.113.157.99, and two of them are in #edubuntu. i'm not sure whether they're allowed there - one of them was in another channel where it was definitely not allowed by the ops
<Myrtti> oh boy
 * Myrtti sees what channel one of them is
<Pici> LjL: Are the bots doing anything?
<LjL> Pici: they gave an announcement in the another channel.
<LjL> in #edubuntu they might have given the same announcement, but i don't know as i wasn't there
<Myrtti> oh - it's not even a bot
<Pici> LjL: Announcing what?
<LjL> [17:36:18] <BenBot> Announcement from my owner (bencrisford): Hey! This is BenBot, he does all sorts of tricks. He can play russian roulette, log channels, read RSS feeds, shrinkURLs, do maths and much much more! If you want to use him on your IRC channel, join #spux and speak to bencrisford. :)
<Pici> ...
<Pici> LjL: thanks.
<LjL> welcome
<Pici> Myrtti: Did you message any of them, if not I think we need to invite their owner in here.
<Myrtti> no, didn't
<Myrtti> bencrisford2 seems to be online and coming from that IP
<Pici> bencrisford is also on
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> bencrisford2: hi
<bencrisford2> Hi
<Myrtti> could you explain what are your bots doing in #edubuntu?
<bencrisford2> Well, they aren't there officially, but LaserJock is cool with it.  We were gonna log meeting with them, but LaserJock said we'll probably use #ubuntu-meeting if we can from now on, but they might be useful
<bencrisford2> If they're not allowed to be there ill remove them immediately, but I thought it would be ok..?
<bencrisford2> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> Pici: thoughts?
<ikonia> I'm curious to why it takes 2 bots to log something ?
<bencrisford2> it doesnt
<bencrisford2> they arent there to log anymore
<ikonia> so what's the pupose now ?
<bencrisford2> we were just exploring how we could use bots, we havent got a clear purpose at the present tim
<bencrisford2> time*
<bencrisford2> but we think they could be useful
<Pici> bencrisford2: Could you remove the bots for now until we talk to LaserJock? 
<bencrisford2> of course
<bencrisford2> all done
<Pici> Is it just you and LaserJock who were discussing using them? Or does 'we' refer to someone else too? 
<bencrisford2> when i say 'we' i just mean the edubuntu folks
<Pici> Okay ;
<Pici> er, ;)
<bencrisford2> LaserJock hasnt officially said "sure lets have bots"
<bencrisford2> but i was interested in using some
<bencrisford2> and he said a channelogeer wouldnt be useful
<bencrisford2> but we might find a use for some bots
<bencrisford2> for example, I have already found the "seen" tool particurlaly useful
<Myrtti> that's what nickserv info is good for
<Pici> /msg nickserv info <nick>  can also tell you the last time a person was on, if they have a registered name.
<jussi01> We have offcial logbots and info bots already
<bencrisford2> I know, I just thought maybe some other bots can help
<bencrisford2> as far as I know, I havent broken any rules..  have I?
<Pici> Actually bots are addressed in our guidelines.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bencrisford2> :S Im really, really sorry
<bencrisford2> like I say I didn't think I had done anything wrong, I was just trying to help out :/
<Myrtti> no harm done :-)
<Myrtti> atleast now that they're not there anymore
<bencrisford2> ok
<bencrisford2> sorry
<jussi01> bencrisford2: keep working with tsimpson ;)
<jussi01> !releasenotes | Mamarok, intel fixes are in here:
<ubottu> Mamarok, intel fixes are in here:: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Pici> !intel | too
<ubottu> too: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Mamarok> Pici: thx :) but I guess that users needs more than that...
<Mamarok> seems even that it is Kwin related, according to the bug report it works in Gnome...
<Pici> I sent a memoserv message to laserjock asking him to join here and discuss having extra bots in #edubuntu
<Mamarok> I guess me and support have a love-hate relationship :)
<jussi01> Pici: lasejock is around, you may just want to pm him, he may have missed the memoserv message...
<jussi01> heh... actually I take that back...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, _user_ said: ubottu, 20 gb for / is enough
<Myrtti> tis not
<Pici> argh
<Pici> Why are people telling others the bot trigger instead of triggering it themselves?
<Flannel> because they're silly.
<vorian> it's less calories, ubottu lite
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !pici is <reply> Pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send halp!
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, iso is <reply> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, mountiso is <alias> iso
<Pici> !-iso
<ubottu> iso aliases: .iso, loopback - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 11:38:26 - last edited by LjL on 2007-03-06 18:22:18
<Pici> !-isomount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isomount
<Pici> !-mountiso
<ubottu> mountiso has no aliases - added by bimberi on 2006-07-20 05:32:59 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-06-16 20:27:32
<Pici> hmm
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (thefalling)
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<Myrtti> @bansearch madbuntu 
<ubottu> No matches found for madbuntu!i=mooqball@viper.sh3lls.net in any channel
<Myrtti> oh well, wrong hunch
<mneptok> vorian: actually, it's "fewer calories"
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-29
<ubottu> Artichoke200 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Artichoke200 called the ops in #ubuntu-proxy-users ()
<Flannel> sigh
<Flannel> Artichoke200: how can we help you?
<Artichoke200> I need to get in #ubuntu
<Artichoke200> Every time I try to get in, it takes me to the proxy thing
<Artichoke200> I'm not using a proxy
<Flannel> Artichoke200: You were just in #ubuntu, you were abusive.
<Artichoke200> ..
<Artichoke200> I was, but I can't get back in
<Flannel> Artichoke200: What did you need the ops for in #ubuntu?
<Artichoke200> Everyone was mad at me for giving my opinion, and also, I wanted to know how to get past the proxy thing
<Flannel> Artichoke200: you were already in #ubuntu at that time
<Artichoke200> I know
<Artichoke200> But I wanted to know how to get past that next time I come to #ubuntu
<Artichoke200> When I leave
<Artichoke200> Could someone get me in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> Artichoke200: Before I do, do you understand that you were being rude and offtopic?
<Artichoke200> Yes.
<Flannel> Artichoke200: and it won't happen again?
<Artichoke200> Mhmm
<Flannel> Can I get you to read the IRC guidelines, so that there's no ambiguity about the rules in #ubuntu
<Flannel> !guidelines | Artichoke200 
<ubottu> Artichoke200: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Artichoke200> Okay
<Artichoke200> Will you let me in now?
<Flannel> Artichoke200: try reconnecting
<Artichoke200> Ok
<Artichoke200> Thanks
<Flannel> Artichoke200: If there's nothing else we can help you with today, please part this channel.  thanks
<Artichoke200> Okay
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<LjL> hi. may i ask how this sort of behavior http://paste.ubuntu.com/183250/ is compatible with being let back into the channel almost immediately
<jussi01> LjL: has there been an issue since him being let back in? (I havent looked)
<LjL> jussi01: not a big issue, although asking how one becomes an op sounds trollish enough to me.
<jussi01> LjL: hrm, well lets watch him, and see. we can always re-ban. 
<LjL> is the current belief among ops that if someone appears to have more or less understood what #ubuntu is about, everything they might have done 5 minutes earlier is forgiven and forgotten, even if they spammed the channel, wasted people's time, etc?
<LjL> is there any respect for the time actual non-trolls put into the channel?
<Flannel> LjL: I banned him, I let him back in, I dealt with that question.  I'm not forgetting anything.
<LjL> i don't believe he should be entitled to receive support in #ubuntu *in the first place*, after the way he behaved.
<LjL> irc is a privilege, not a right.
<jussi01> LjL: its not forgive and forget, just a second chance to sort himself out. 
<LjL> jussi01: he was given a second chance twice, since he was given !ot twice, not counting your !language
<jussi01> LjL: he has come here, been spoken too, and agreed to sort it out. if its a problem again, we can ban him again, then move on. 
<LjL> jussi01: then look at what he's just saying in #ubuntu please.
<jussi01> LjL: right, Im watching now, and I assume Flannel is also,
<LjL> of course.
<LjL> bye.
<Flannel> Alright, heading home.  So, I'm no longer watching him intently ;)
<elky> wait, did artichoke use mibbit the first time?
<elky> he did ok. for a moment there it looked sus.
<Flannel> thats the only reason it ended up being a ban
<elky> i do fail to believe that 45 seconds is long enough to read the guidelines.
<Flannel> (and why I removed it even after it was clear he only glanced at the guidelines)
<Flannel> If he wasn't using mibbit, it would've only been a removal, not a ban.
<elky> meanwhile you've taught him it's ok to pretend to read the guidelines. congrats.
<Flannel> No, he agreed to follow them, whether or not he actually read them.
<Flannel> There isn't *that* much to read.
<elky> Flannel, we are not into running con-jobs. i'd much rather people know what they're agreeing to.
<Flannel> elky: 45 seconds is enough to read the actual guidelines.  You don't need to read the paragraphs to understand them.
<Flannel> But the point still stands, were he not using mibbit, he wouldn't have been banned at all, just removed, and would've been able to come back right away.
<elky> mibbit or not. ban or not. please make sure that when people read the guidelines, they *actually* read the guidelines. if they dont and get taught they can fake it, then they're *never* going to read them.
<elky> they're not going to read them when they have a real ban, since their experience tells them that we're absolute freaking fools.
<elky> i'd really rather us not be considered absolute freaking fools. it makes things *harder*.
<Flannel> elky: +1
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> nice, no takers.
 * Myrtti nibbles Chipmunk 
<Chipmunk> mmmm
 * Chipmunk bites Myrtti 
<Tm_T> hurry, pull his whiskers!
 * Chipmunk scarpers away
<Bacta> Hello Flannel
<Flannel> Hi Bacta
<Bacta> Hello :)
<Bacta> Was wondering if we could talk about this ban
<ikonia> what's up ?
<Bacta> Pizza :)
<ikonia> ok, what do you want to talk about, what ban, and what's your take this morning
<Bacta> My take this morning?
<ikonia> yes, what do you want to talk about, what's your comment for this morning
<Bacta> Ok, well Flannel said he would consider removing it on Wednesday
<Bacta> it's now Friday my time and I haven't had the chance to talk to him about it until now
<Flannel> I did say that,
<Flannel> However, at that time I had overlooked a previous discussion you had where you were told to come back "in a month" (from mid May)
<Bacta> I see
<ikonia> Flannel: ahhh good you are active, I thought you had skulked off
<Flannel> ikonia: I didn't see a need to ask the same question you were asking :)  I was finishing something up in another window though.
<ikonia> Bacta: anything else ?
 * jussi01 waves
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
 * Pici yawns
<jussi01> Pici: dont jinx it, quiet days are good. 
 * Myrtti gives Pici a lollipop
<Pici> jussi01: Oh, I'm tired, not bored at #u
<ikonia> 1
<Pici> 2
<ikonia> sory
<ikonia> sorry - typo
<Pici> I'm not sure I can forgive you
<ikonia> oh go on 
<Jack_Sparrow> Shuuuuuush,  Hehe, be verrrrrrrwy quiet, we are hunting moles...
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Coffee is on me this am
<Myrtti> I need milk for that :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> I use half cocoa in every coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI  from earlier    <epiclulz> dont make me f****** ddos you                  * added by me
<genii> Man. I sooo need coffee today too
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Hold the cocoa please
<Myrtti> should I understand what's going on in -ot?
<Myrtti> I don't know what to say or think
<Pici> ditto
<Myrtti> mattwhatever is tiptoeing on it
<Pici> Yes.
<Myrtti> and I'm gonna get some proper trousers on (not gonna go shopping with my jammies on) and get some milk and perhaps a wee ickle can of cider or perry
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aa3b said: ubottu: that link is not working
<Pici> meh
<Mamarok> hm, had this aa3b in my focus this afternoon in #k, laughing at people without reason...
<Mamarok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183829/
<Pici> He was talking about me.
<Pici> He claimed I was stalking him because I was in #ubuntu AND #ubuntu-offtopic AND #kubuntu and so was he.
<Flannel> Pici: er... you're stalking me too!
<Flannel> You're in #ubuntu-ops as well...
<Pici> oh no!
<Flannel> and... and... stalker!
<Myrtti> OH NOES!
<Myrtti> HIDE
<Pici> *gasp*
<ikonia> meatball: you are being blocked from ubuntu because your ident is "fuckoff"
<meatball> whoops
<Gary> Myrtti: you should have gone shopping with your jim jams on, it'd have been funny
<Myrtti> they did ask for my id at alko anyway
<Myrtti> ie. state monopoly for booze
<Gary> haha, in finland?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> ah, to be young again
<Myrtti> tomorrow the schools end and graduation parties
 * Myrtti remembers hers ten years ago
<Myrtti> the cake and the bubbly wine \o/
<Tm_T> kids...
<tomaw> does someone here know the dates for the '09 ubuntu dev summit?
<tomaw> ah, nm it seems google + channel topics know
<Daviey> tomaw: karmic finished today :)
<tomaw> aye
<tomaw> using google to search for it seemed to require I know the silly names rather than it was the latest one
<Daviey> :D
<Myrtti> tomaw: wiki.ubuntu.com/uds --> wiki.ubuntu.com/udskarmic
<tomaw> sadly that doesn't seem quickly locatable using google
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-30
<Pici> I dont understand why people continue to treat #ubuntu+1 like a chat channel and get pissy when we ask them to stop, but never join -offtopic?
<Pici> s/?/./
<ikonia> bugabundo again
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> fine, I'm muting him
<ikonia> he's been warned enough
<ikonia> and he "knew" it was offtopic
<ikonia> BUGabundo: thanks for joining
<BUGabundo> np ikonia
<BUGabundo> link again?
<BUGabundo> yeah I should know better
<BUGabundo> sorry
<ikonia> it's beyond that now
<ikonia> how many times have you been asked
<ikonia> I've lost count
<ikonia> you KNOW you're doing it, that's what's starting to become insulting 
<BUGabundo> no it not
<ikonia> it is
<BUGabundo> I don't do it to make ppl andry
<ikonia> you keep been given more time to stop it
<ikonia> and you keep throwing it back by doing it and know you're doing it
<BUGabundo> I'm just talking to some other friends on the #
<ikonia> it's not the right channel - and you know it
<BUGabundo> but its where my bets buds are
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<BUGabundo> but you are right
<BUGabundo> no the smarter thing to do
<ikonia> I know I'm right - you know you're right, you've been asked to stop, you've been told to stop ?
<ikonia> what's next? 
<Pici> Its not a discussion channel. You're free to create your own channel or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> but it has been so calm this week due to uds
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<ikonia> and you've been told that
<BUGabundo> I'm not the only one to ask to relax a bit in there
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<ikonia> this has been made clear to you many times before
<ikonia> I'm struggling to know how to get this through to you ?
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> believe me
<ikonia> I'm more frustrated that you are now an ubuntu member and acting under an ubuntu cloak yet constantly disrespecting the rules
<BUGabundo> I have on intention on bending the rules
<ikonia> yet you keep doing it time after time
<BUGabundo> I just tend to go OT easy enough
<BUGabundo> but was always I try to be better
<ikonia> I think you should take a break from the channel to be honest
<ikonia> you don't seem to respond to other requests, 
<BUGabundo> I don't but you have the power over that
<BUGabundo> sure I do...
<BUGabundo> I even call other ppl attention to OT
<ikonia> you don't - or this conversation would not happen 
<BUGabundo> when they start it
<BUGabundo> and many time I take it other place
<ikonia> most of the time you don't
<BUGabundo> never counted them
<ikonia> I suggest you take a week out of the channel to think about how you can best control yourself
<BUGabundo> you should know I try to be a nice guy
<BUGabundo> I just like to talk...
<ikonia> everyone slips up - so no-one is picking up on that, but you do it persistantly
<BUGabundo> but again that's not the place for it
<BUGabundo> a week??
<BUGabundo> after UDS?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> yes
<BUGabundo> that's just mean to me
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats taking time to consider how you can stop persistantly flaunting the rules of the channel
<BUGabundo> please don't
<BUGabundo> I can be better
<ikonia> you've been given requests, then warnings, so now I feel time to reflect is the best approach 
<BUGabundo> can't I be put on trial basis, after this call for attention ?
<ikonia> you've been on multiple trial situations
<ikonia> you keep doing it - hence why you're here
<ikonia> again
<BUGabundo> and so many other users there
<ikonia> so ?
<BUGabundo> its not like its just me
<ikonia> you're responsible for your own behaviour
<BUGabundo> I know
<ikonia> no - it's not just you, but others tend to stop when prompted
<BUGabundo> so do I
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you stop for a short period and start up - and we have the conversation again 
<ikonia> so lets take a week out of the channel to consider how you can better control yourself and learn where the other chat channels are
<ikonia> I am genuinly sorry to push this like this as I do appreciate how keen you are, but I feel this is the only way to get your attention to control yourself
<ikonia> drop back in a week's time, and we'll chat about this again futher 
<BUGabundo> I don't... but I can show proof of that
<ikonia> this is not up for debate as I can show proof that you have been persistantly warned by multiple operators and are still doing it
<BUGabundo> bye
<ikonia> BUGabundo: thanks for joining when requested, it's appreciated, and I should have checked you where active before forwarding you here
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> I are to accostum to ppl being remoted connect
<ikonia> ok, thank you
<BUGabundo> I on the other hand am here, when my nick is there
<BUGabundo> once again
<BUGabundo> see you in a few (long) days
<ikonia> yup
<BUGabundo> if by any change decide to shorten it, let me know
<ikonia> ok
 * BUGabundo removing autojoin
<ikonia> you can leave the autojoin in place - it's a ban not a forward so won't cause any problem
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu+1 BUGabundo again offtopic - run out of warnings banned for a week to think it over anyone is free to remove sooner if they feel he's grasped that it's not his chat channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> he really doesnt know how to listen to other people, does he...
 * genii checks to see if more coffee needs to be made
 * genii sips
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, RKR said: ubottu: My APTonCD is not working please help me
<jussi01> mrgh... head hurts...
<Myrtti> too much sports drink?
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> Myrtti: yeah...
<Myrtti> JUSSI CHEER UP! SUN SHINES AND LIFE IS MERRY!
<jussi01> sports drink *g*
<jussi01> shush you
 * Myrtti toots a horn by jussi01s ear
<Myrtti> *TOOOOOOOT*
<jussi01> even thinking about it hurts...
<Myrtti> I knew it ^____^
 * Myrtti gives jussi01 a pint of coffee and another of bilberry soup and few painkillers
<Myrtti> I should reinstall my other laptop
<Myrtti> thing is being silly on me
<jussi01> hrm, that was short hangover.... *hugs* hangover cure :)
<Myrtti> bilberry soup ♥ 
<ubottu> ElPavo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> I want to slap snowkitty
<bazhang> yeap
<jussi01> yay for annoying guy in -ot...
<bazhang> and in #u
<bazhang> <Batch> I'm using Linux Mint 6, ubuntu/debian variant :>
<jussi01> @bansearch X8SanguineRoseX
<ubottu> No matches found for x8sanguinerosex!n=sanguine@c-71-234-0-149.hsd1.ct.comcast.net in any channel
<bazhang> perfect storm of annoyingness in -ot now
<Myrtti> @bansearch Batch 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@114.78.29.61 by bazhang in #ubuntu on May 30 2009 12:40:46 (ID: 14083)
<ubottu> Match: batch!n=ryan@114.78.29.61 by bazhang in #ubuntu-offtopic on May 30 2009 12:25:14 (ID: 14080)
<Myrtti> "oops"
<bazhang> nasty comment before parting in #u
<bazhang> or being parted 
<elky> another ryan. why cant we get *normal* ryans?
<Myrtti> the same reason we can't get *normal* Aussies... *hides*
<elky> yeah, but we're a *better* kind of not normal.
 * Myrtti counts the bans on .au tld
 * elky *loves* getting the -ot crowd to extend bans for her :D
<Batch> NIGGERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Batch> WAT
<Myrtti> fun!
<elky> someone's ban just got extended to a month.
<Myrtti> "oops"
<elky> how do i mark again?
<bazhang> didnt plan to remove in 24 hrs from #ubuntu at any rate
<Myrtti> (meow) <nick> markitymark
<bazhang> use @mark channel nick
<Myrtti> oops
<Myrtti> (meow)mark <channel> <nick> markitymark
<bazhang> err @mark #channel nick
<elky> @mark #ubuntu-ops Batch Do not lift bans for this twit for at least 28 days from now.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * elky notes the aprilhare entries...
<Batch> ohai guise.
<bazhang> hi Batch 
<Batch> Sup?
<Myrtti> nothing much, just extended your ban a bit
<Myrtti> and you?
<Batch> i herd u liek to b& so i put a B& in your B& :<
<bazhang> ?
<Batch> ISeriously though.
<elky> Batch, your ban now lasts a whole month. please return then, and *not* before.
<Batch> WOuld like to protest the ban
<bazhang> for -ot
<Batch> Really, Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<elky> speak english please.
<bazhang> as you are on mint, no reason to let you back in #ubuntu
<Batch> I had legitimate questions.
<Batch> I didn't get answered
<Batch> So i got bored etc
<Batch> :>
<bazhang> that and the incessant offtopic/trolling
<Batch> I didn't troll :<
<Batch> 0/10 liek liek
<elky> Batch, please go away and return in a month's time. Not before.
<Batch> BUT
<Batch> BUT
<Batch> TBUT
<Batch> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<elky> i have no idea what he's saying...
<bazhang> he is just a time wasting troll.
<elky> i figured. i at least like my trolls to say amusing things, not garble.
<Batch> Hay
<Batch> Unb& already?
<Batch> :>
<Batch> :<
<Batch> Meanie.
<Batch> lulz
<Myrtti> go away, come back in a month
<Myrtti> kthx
<Batch> I won't though.
<Batch> :<
<Myrtti> plz?
<Batch> nowai
<Batch> doitfgt
<Batch> kline me nig
<Myrtti> have it your way then, I'll ban you from here as well
<Myrtti> heads up for that one
<Myrtti> is someone thinking about what to say to compengi at -irc?
<Myrtti> elky?
<Myrtti> thx
<Myrtti> !-search troll
<ubottu> Found: troll, botattack, trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic, don't feed the troll, nl-troll, feeding the troll, feedthetroll, trolling, atroll, trolls
<bazhang> he/she was in earlier and had some very nasty message before quitting
<bazhang> ie beehive
<bazhang> LaserJock, hi
<LaserJock> I got a note from Pici to drop by to discuss bots in #edubuntu
<bazhang> he seems to be afk
<Myrtti> I was there though - let me look up the logs
<Myrtti> LaserJock: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/05/28/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<LaserJock> Myrtti: about what time?
<Myrtti> we noticed the other day that bencrisford had started up couple of bots that were running on #edubuntu
<LaserJock> ah yes
<Myrtti> LaserJock: starting from 16:49
<LaserJock> an excited new contributor
<Myrtti> so we figured
<Myrtti> he did take them off when asked, but was just wondering your "official" opinion about them, as the general guideline about the bots is, that the official bots the IRC team and Canonical provide should be enough
<Myrtti> s/was/we were/
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> if he came up with something useful I was going to maybe ask for it
<LaserJock> there are some things that I'd like to see from a bot that I don't think we currently have
<LaserJock> *but* the bots he did were not very useful and just spammed the channel
<Myrtti> indeed
<LaserJock> I was kinda trying to get him to tone it down in a nice way :-)
<Myrtti> anyways, we do have the special bot task force as well, so if you have some requests about the bots, we can look what we can do
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> can you do channel-specific things at all?
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> !offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> for example factoids
<LaserJock> I was hoping to get some channel specific package information
<LaserJock> !info gcompris
<Myrtti> what kind to be exact?
<ubottu> gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.4-1.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 457 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<LaserJock> like for ^^ I don't want the description, I want the current Debian unstable version
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<LaserJock> edubuntu has ~ 30 packages that it takes care of, we know what packages are what :-)
<LaserJock> we just want to get better info
<LaserJock> it's quite wishlist, I just wondered
<Myrtti> !info gcompris foo
<ubottu> 'foo' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<Myrtti> ok, so it doesn't have those enabled, and I'm not sure if they should be enabled by default either...
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01 
<LaserJock> I wonder if there is a way to have like a info-dev command
<LaserJock> the info command is nice for general usage
<jussi01> we can add debian repos no issue
<LaserJock> but developers are very likely to not need the description and priority
<LaserJock> but they're likely to want more version info
<jussi01> LaserJock: if you have specific requests, please file a bug and we will attempt to make it happened
<LaserJock> ok cool, it was just a "hmm, it'd be handy if" thing.
<jussi01> LaserJock: exactly, most of what you are saying can be done fairly easily, we just need to be informed of what you want
<jussi01> hence we need the bug
<jussi01> !bug | LaserJock
<ubottu> LaserJock: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<topyli> wishlist bugs are bugs too :)
<Myrtti> "if it doesn't work as you expect it to, it's a bug"
<Myrtti> QOTD: Paul Sladen
<topyli> +1
<TheFunkbomb> Good news everyone, now I can't connect to #ubuntu either
<Mamarok> why am I not astonished?
<Myrtti> he's in #ubuntu?
<Mamarok> well, he seems not to be anymore
 * Mamarok is never in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu Kraft kb him, if further problems arise
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> ok, please, quick, someone remind me why I'm on #ubuntu-uk
<popey> :(
<popey> wassup?
<popey> not been paying attention
<Myrtti> brobostigon is being an ass, and the other idiots don't notice and let it happen
<Myrtti> he did say he's sorry, but I'm not holding my breath on him understanding it
<Daviey> :o
 * popey hits page up for a bit
<popey> ugh, didnt see that, sorry
<Myrtti> I'm not sure I want to give the whole channel a lesson on how to not make women feel uncomfortable
<popey> What would you like to see happen?
<popey> I have ideas in mind, but I flat out don't know the best approach
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Daviey> I have to agree, he clearly wasn't attempting to "troll", and he is a reg' - and we don't normally see that
<popey> he has issues
<popey> I doubt he speaks to many people in his own life
<Myrtti> Daviey: that's not a unique incident
<Myrtti> that's just the top of the iceberg, and I've just about had it
<Daviey> Myrtti: If you have some log extracts.. we can have a word, if that helps?
<Myrtti> hold on
<jussi01> thefunkbomb had dcc exploit problems iirc
<popey> Myrtti: sorry it's not been addressed previously
<Daviey> Sometimes it's hard to spot, without the usual explicatives.. However raising the issue does help.
<Myrtti> popey: I've just swallowed it and hoped I'd personally know how to handle it
<popey> I'm having a word with him
<Myrtti> he's nice enough guy, but I just don't know how to handle it
<Myrtti> what bothers me more is that nobody else said that he was out of line this time
<Myrtti> which means that either they're used to him saying things like that (BAD) or they don't care (BAD) or they found it funny (BAD)
<Daviey> I honestly didn't notice it.. note that there were only a couple of people active at that moment
<Daviey> we aren't all bad :)
<Myrtti> Daviey: you weren't active there, neither was popey, so I'm not counting you in
<Myrtti> I'm talking about the people that were actively participating in the convo
<Daviey> sure
<Myrtti> he's been picking me as a test subject for his irssi translation plugin - so he translates stuff like "pours some red wine for Myrtti" to Finnish and all. It is a bit creepy
<popey> he tends to "scp coffee to *" a lot
<popey> I suspect he's quite a lonely guy
<Myrtti> did feel a bit weird seeing http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2009/04/05/%23ubuntu-uk.html in my backlog one morning
<popey> which whilst it doesn't _excuse_ his behaviour, it goes a long way to explaining it
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> I know he's a good guy, he just hasn't read the howto and doesn't know how to deal with a female being vocal on such a channel
<Myrtti> it's sad to say this, but I hope he'd treat me as one of the guys, with no special treatment, and leave the gender slurs outside
 * popey is having a word
 * Myrtti goes to get some apple juice and to knit a bit to unwind
<Daviey> Myrtti: fancy making me a tank top?
 * popey unwinds Myrttis knitting, Tom & Jerry style
<Daviey> ACME TNT
<Myrtti> Daviey: I'm not allowed to purchase, steal, acquire or receive donations of yarn
<Daviey> suits me.. means i get it free \o/
<Myrtti> Daviey: which means I don't have any yarn to use on knitting a tank top
<Daviey> !
<Daviey> This is a problem
<Daviey> I could "lend" you some yarn?
<Myrtti> I've got about 20kg of yarn - which I should knit before getting more. Sadly for you, they're all the kind you *REALLY* don't want a tank top of
<Myrtti> keeping in mind I'm planning to move to UK and all... might need to start offshoring some of my stash to mums
<Daviey> Myrtti: you'd be suprised what i'd wear :)
<popey> yeah!
<Gary> is valix a known?
<Pici> I don't think so...
 * Pici looks
<Gary> thanks Pici 
<Myrtti> he asked in -irc for an ubuntu cloak
<Pici> nothing in the bantracker for that nick
<Myrtti> as a member of ubuntu italian marketing
<Gary> he just got a unaffiliated cloak, and gr00ber suggested he is a troll
<Myrtti> asked him about ubuntu membership and launchpad page, didn't respond, left.
<Pici> gr00ber's response came off as a troll himself.
<Myrtti> I think I might take a time out on -uk for a while
<Myrtti> couple of weeks might do me good
<Gary> why, whats up with -uk? (apart from us all being nutters)
<Myrtti> Gary: I need to concentrate on work more, the work project is drawing to a close, also see backlog
<Gary> Daviey: i'd not be suprised
<Daviey> \o/
<Myrtti> of course I'm not telling anyone I bought 33€ worth of yarn for this shawl last week *cough*
<Pici> @login
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-31
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (isomerc)
<Flannel> Gah.  Where's my audio.
<ubottu> cellofellow called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<vorian> anyone familiar with Nuku-Nuku or it's owner?
<Flannel> came up... a week ago or so in here
<Flannel> 5/20
<Flannel> Was muted in -motu, also appears in -women, and we were trying to find out more
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> i just noticed it by doing one of those fancy ubottu calls
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nhandler> There is a user (affdklfsjsdf) in #ubuntu-bugs posting Rick Roll links. I am not sure who this user is or what the intention is behind the links. I am just reporting it here.
<genii> I just kicked him out of #ubuntu a short while ago on same issue. 
<nhandler> I never can understand what people like that hope to accomplish. Are they just trying to get kicked?
<genii> nhandler: I'm not an op in #ubuntu-bugs but hopefully someone here may be and see. You can also try something like:  !ops | affdklfsjsdf Spamming links                      or so in that channel
<nhandler> genii: I didn't want to do a !ops because I wasn't sure who he was or what the intentions were. I guess I can do it now that he has already been kicked from #ubuntu for the same issue
<vorian> drats
<nhandler> But he already left
<genii> nhandler: Spamming links is already a no-no so don't feel bad about using !ops in that case
<genii> nhandler: I'll make a note of it on the kick I did for other ops to see so they know that user is chronic, etc
<vorian> especially if they are in multiple channels
<nhandler> Thanks a lot genii
<genii> nhandler: You're welcome
<vorian> you have to admit though, that's the best rickroll you've seen in a while
<vorian> or not
<genii> The best was the #ubuntu-release /topic url :)
<vorian> oh?
 * vorian missed that
<genii> vorian: Yeah someone set a rick-roll in a link of the topic during last release. And the one previous too if memeory serves. Sort of a tradition
<vorian> fantastic
<genii> Nice. Didn't know about !dontzap til just now
 * genii makes another vat of beer
<Myrtti> oh jolly good. He blogged about it
<jpds> Hobbsee: You needed something about ubot4?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tones said: !why is this channel so empty...
<Myrtti> trollday </3
<ubottu> elgar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ziroday> Hi!, shouldn't the !splash factoid be removed as its not used anymore AFAIK
<Myrtti> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ziroday> Myrtti: is the gnome splash screen even existant anymore?
<Myrtti> ziroday: :-D I wouldn't know, I've not used Gnome since... erm... :-D ;-)
<ziroday> heh
<popey> heh, reminds me of http://digg.com/linux_unix/Could_the_new_Ubuntu_Splash_get_any_more_phallic?FC=PRCP4
<popey> blimey, two years ago, how time flies
<Myrtti> damn, I need brain bleach
<ziroday> eek is this the part where I leave? (the topic looks scary)
<Myrtti> popey: I could imagine your hair swooshing when you said blimey
<Myrtti> /o\ 
<popey> my hair rarely swooshes these days
<Myrtti> it's the elvis effect
<Myrtti> popey: LOL
<Seeker`> anyone else think John Belushi in Blues Brothers looks a bit like popey?
<popey> speaking of which, on holiday, in the pool at the hotel, a 4 year old girl swims up to me, and in a thick welsh accent says...
<popey> "'ere, my sister says you look like Elvis"
<popey> and then proceeded to call me Elvis all holiday whenever she saw me
<Seeker`> :D
<Myrtti> *cackle*
<Seeker`> @bansearch monteledwards
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by LjL in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 15:25:03 (ID: 7853)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@c-71-239-180-94.hsd1.in.comcast.net
<ubottu> Error: Can only search for a complete hostmask
<Myrtti> FAIL U STUPID BOT
<Augusto> hi ops!
<Myrtti> o hai
<Myrtti> I wonder what that was about
<Mamarok> jussi01: if he continues to behave like this...
<Myrtti> here's a quest for all of you players of multiplayer notepad. Find the Magic Cluebat that gives you +5 magic mana per day for giving the troops +10 intelligence
<Myrtti> It's like the Holy Grail, you know
<Myrtti> get eternal life
<Myrtti> or, get eternal wisdom and make Open Source rock the world
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/185190/
<Myrtti> mjkdejjdjdhfhg: hello
<Myrtti> mjkdejjdjdhfhg: how can we help you?
<Mamarok> mjkdejjdjdhfhg: do you need help?
<Mamarok> right
<Myrtti> apparently yes, but nobody knows what
<Myrtti> has anyone setup trac before?
<jussi01> Myrtti: we have it running on our server, but Lynoure set it up....
<Myrtti> I'm giving up on this anyway
<Myrtti> not going to get anything worthwhile done today
 * jussi01 has a tummy ache... :/
<Mamarok> arghs, I'm tired
<Mamarok> and sometimes wonder why people ask for support wen they do not intend to listen to your advice...
<ubottu> aaditya called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pricey> eternaljoy: rings a bell..
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (audiofil)
<vorian> Pricey: are you kidding?
<Pricey> vorian: hmm?
<vorian> think #ubuntuforums
<Pricey> that would be it
<Pricey> i didn't say it was a bad bell!
<vorian> lol
<vorian> i thought you were yankin our chain
<Pricey> shh
<ubottu> aaditya called the ops in #ubuntu (audiofil)
<vorian> it tastes like you grandma, love it
<mneptok> *muah*
<ubottu> aaditya called the ops in #ubuntu (audiofil6)
<ubottu> aaditya called the ops in #ubuntu (Pixels)
<Slart> can't someone kick pixels and possibly sere84  to some other channel where they can argue about keepass's security?
<Slart> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-31
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 8603)
<ThingNeuro_Obama> I don't know about you guys, but knowing that gay marriage exists here now has hurt marriage. Whenever I try and fuck my wife, all I can think about is two sweaty, heaving male bodies joined together in government sanctioned disgusting decadent man sex with large calloused hands grasping and moist gasping lips joined with giant throbbing cocks ohh yeah
<MquinBsd_Proc> Oh u FUCkIn RaCISt BItCh Dont b TalkIn To mA Kuzin LIKE DAt. u FUCkIN TRiFoLIn IrISh diCK SUCkER...~N~ 1st of all i dont Why u tALkIn ABOut pEopLe WHen UR Azz Iz ugLy Azz FUCk..1st U NeeD 2 b CheckIn ur Self den Talk BOut PeopLe..! Dont hate Juz BEcause oTha PEOple COuld Eat MOre Than u Can n not get F-A-T .. n because people are Prettier dan U..!
<elky> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<solarisSvnGit> What did the recycling bin say to the garbage can? "YOU'RE A PILE OF FAGGOT TRASH!" , because the garbage was filled with gay porn mags. To which the garbage can replied, " You are a bucket of thoroughly-washed juice and milk containers, populated by an eco-friendly mid-20's socialist/liberal democratic couple who no one will ever listen to"
<cvsm68k> Linux Is your wife, I swear. I stride nude in your computer room ; yet you dont care. Transfixed with penguins on the screen. This Open Source makes me scream. Im tossing your computer in the trash. RMS is whose genitals you tongue lash. Enemy of Our Freedom you say? I dont care. You're just gay.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: ot is #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dtcrshr> hello, we have an annyoing user bothering our users in #ubuntu-br channel. i got a pvt from freenode_bot with lots of version requests
<dtcrshr> the user is yutaka
<elky> dtcrshr, i believe she is 12, so she might need some introducing to channel rules
<dtcrshr> i bet
<dtcrshr> its for  some days she/he (?) is trolling on the channel, only today that started this bot issue
<dtcrshr> hope that she quit this annyoing attitude
<elky> she's claiming she's being harrassed by them
<IdleOne> elky: not sure how to respond to her on the issue of her being mis-treated
<IdleOne> I think I will let you take this :/
<elky> IdleOne, we look at logs, i think
<IdleOne> do we refer to -ops?
<elky> with someone who understands brasilian portuguese
<IdleOne> of course
<elky> we are in -ops, you mean -irc?
<maco> ursinha?
<maco> who is offline just now :(
<IdleOne> no I meant refer yutake to this channel
<IdleOne> and ask her to explain and then we take it from there?
<ubottu> onetinsoldier called the ops in #ubuntu (rubin110 please)
<MenZa> funkyHat: I'm only half watching, so he's all yours if he keeps it up.
<funkyHat> MenZa: ok
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<temporary>  Good day all
<temporary> ikonia why don't you remove ban from my user  ??
<temporary> you've told it will last 1 week but it is more than 1
<MenZa> temporary: Please don't ban avert in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<MenZa> temporary: Do you understand what you did wrong?
<temporary> MenZa: when ?
<MenZa> hen you were banned.
<MenZa> When*
<temporary> yes he/she said cause of cross posting and told it will last 1 week
<MenZa> You would have been instructed to return a week later to appeal your ban. You're here now, so we can deal with it.
<temporary> do you want spread ubuntu all over the world with this activities ?
<MenZa> You have been banned and removed a large number of times for cross-posting. Do you understand that?
<temporary> MenZa: my user is ALABD
<MenZa> temporary: I'm aware who you are. Answer my question -- you know you've been removed several times for cross-posting, right?
<temporary> no
<temporary> only one time it has been banned
<MenZa> temporary: Either you have a faulty weekend, because on my list, you've been removed on the 18th, 22nd and 26th of April.
<MenZa> ...s/weekend/memory/
<funkyHat> He thinks you mean he's been banned multiple times
<temporary> told you it is more than 1 month that humble could not enter channels
<temporary> am writing a complete train ubuntu book in persian language in iran
<MenZa> That's still irrelevant for this discussion. You agree to have, continuously, and ignoring all warnings, cross-posted in Ubuntu channels, correct?
<temporary> and in this way you want to spread ubuntu ?
<temporary> humble asked question in other channels when has not answer in first channel
<temporary> so it is not cross posting
<temporary> is there anyone here from canonical ?
<MenZa> It is crossposting. Keep whatever topic you're discussing in the relevant channel.
<temporary> ok
<MenZa> i.e. #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic queries, #ubuntu for support, etc.
<temporary> ok
<MenZa> Do you understand that?
<temporary> yes it is simple but one thing humble don't understand
<MenZa> What is that?
<temporary> why it is more than 1 month ?
<MenZa> Because you haven't come in here to ask us to remove it, and have this discussion beforehand :)
<temporary> and why humble should repeat asking to remove bann
<Pici> I don't think you're using the word 'humble' correctly.
<temporary> when someone say it will last 1 week it should last 1 week
<MenZa> Meh, I get the meaning. :)
<MenZa> temporary: So why weren't you in here a week after you were banned?
<temporary> Pici: humble = i
<Pici> temporary: okay :)
<temporary> humble asked from ikonia multi times in weeks before
<MenZa> That I wouldn't know about -- the point us, we can solve this issue right here and right now.
<MenZa> In fact, Pici, could you stay around?
<temporary> but ikonia has not remove it
<temporary> in this way ,should someone do this behavior ?
<MenZa> I agree that if you have spoken to ikonia and he has refused to remove your ban, that is not acceptable conduct.
<MenZa> However, I don't know if that's the case -- but I see no reason why you'd be lying to me. :)
<temporary> so ask him/her why ?
<temporary> ask to be sure
<temporary> yourself
<temporary> anyway am writing a book and require channel and it is more than week remove ban
<temporary> and humble should go
<MenZa> Anyway
<MenZa> I'm willing to remove your bans
<temporary> is these channels for canonical co. ?
<MenZa> Provided you give me your word that you won't crosspost again. :)
<MenZa> No, these are community-managed channels.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Phillip)
<temporary> MenZa: thanks
<MenZa> temporary: One more thing.
<temporary> yes
<MenZa> temporary: Please do not enter any channels you are banned from with another hostmask. That's ban evasion, and could make us very, very angry.
<MenZa> I'll have your bans removed, alright?
<MenZa> Have a good day. :)
<temporary> humble was enforced to enter with another user name because ikonia have not remove ban more than 1 month
<temporary> humble asked him in pm
<MenZa> Then you're allowed to enter here, #ubuntu-ops -- not the other channels.
<temporary> but no result
<temporary> ok
<tsimpson> temporary: bans are never automatically removed, you must always discuss bans here to have them removed
<temporary> who select ops ?
<MenZa> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<MenZa> ...no, that's not the one I wanted.
<MenZa> *ahem*
<MenZa> tsimpson, remind me
<tsimpson> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<MenZa> That's the one.
<Pici> MenZa: good job
<Pici> :P
<MenZa> Indeed :P
<jpds> MenZa: Brilliant.
<maco> MenZa: trying to keep us on our toes or what?
<temporary> who select ops ?
<tsimpson> the IRC Council
<temporary>  thank you bye 4 now God peace you
<MenZa> maco: Something like that. ;)
<charlie-tca> "Now that I have you all together..."
 * ikonia returns
<ikonia> for the record teporary/alanb/incosdiderable has not spoke to me about removing the ban and I did not say "it would last 1 week"
<ikonia> the only interaction I've had with him was removing him when he was ban evading
<ikonia> the girl who wants to talk about self halm, I have sent her private messages suggesting she seek proessional help from her local area or phone advice from a national guidence help line
<ikonia> for the record
<popey> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<popey> oops
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<jpds> Login to BT succeeded.
<funkyHat> "initiate intelligent conversations" =~ "troll" ?
<ikonia> ?
<funkyHat> ikonia: magicianlord said he "initiates intelligent conversations" after spouting some nonsense about why Linux exists... and it sounds like a justification I've heard from trolls in the past ;)
<ikonia> oh
<ubottu> In ubottu, mkarnicki said: !status is <reply>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<mkarnicki> ignore that last request
<mkarnicki> I was testing ubottu, there's an issue with it
<mkarnicki> reported to ubuntu-bot-team anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-01
<knome> hey, we have a bot attack at #xubuntu
<knome> anybody willing to lend a hand?
<Flannel> knome: what's up?
<knome> clients from webchat turning up
<knome> 03:33  freewashcook: /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual  WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<Flannel> Oh fun stuff.
<Flannel> knome: So, just people in and out? or what?
 * Flannel just joined, but I'll idle there and do what I can
<knome> people in and flooding
<knome> i set +m already for a moment
<knome> looks like they are killing the clients now
<knome> i kicked 4 of them - what should i tell ubottu as the reason?
<knome> okay, different kind of attack now...
<Flannel> knome: Don't worry about ubottu
<knome> okay
<knome> :)
<Flannel> Who's in charge of the women wiki?
<knome> i've no idea
<Flannel> since, they'll need an admin to reverse some vandalism
<knome> yeah...
<tsimpson> knome: I suggest '/mode +q $~a' for now
<knome> that does what?
<tsimpson> quiet unidentified users
<tsimpson> at least then everyone else can speak
<knome> and -m?
<knome> okay
<tsimpson> yeah, -m
<knome> do you suggest bans?
<tsimpson> no point
<knome> okay
<tsimpson> they are mostly proxies or "compromised" systems, and probably won't use the same IP twice
<knome> yup
<knome> probably
<tsimpson> besides, they're attacking #freenode too, so staff are working on it
<knome> ah, right
<tsimpson> knome: are they all gateway users? @gateway/web/freenode/...
<knome> btw, was ircanswersbot an acknowledged bot?
<knome> tsimpson, no, there were some from @ip's as well
<tsimpson> ahh, the couldn't make it easy :(
<knome> those clients started joining when i kicked a few of the webclients out
 * h00k catches up after a busy weekend
<tsimpson> ircanswers bot is approved, yes
<knome> okay
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots <- that will list any approved bot
<tsimpson> (at the bottom for "external" ones)
<knome> IRSeekBot is in #xubuntu, while not listed in the page
<tsimpson> yeah, I was going to update that
<knome> okay
<knome> thanks
<tsimpson> the policy is that IRSeekBot can log anywhere where UbuntuIrcCouncil is the owner and ubuntulog is already logging
<knome> okay
<knome> any advices on when to revert the +q mode?
<tsimpson> well, not yet
<tsimpson> the only way to know of course is to try it and see...
<tsimpson> but a fresh batch just hit #freenode, so not yet
<knome> yeah
<knome> it's soon 4am here, so it might not be before afternoon if we have to wait for much longer :)
<maco> Flannel: the wiki has been locked
<Flannel> maco: I heard
<Flannel> maco: thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Mamarok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mamarok> @btlogin
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (summers)
<summers> i would like to announce a new ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-faggots, all are welcome to join
<jpds> OK.
<elky> jussi, topyli, tsimpson you might want to have that dropped.
<jussi> Im on it
<jpds> -devel
<gord> summers in #u-d someone
<gord> desktop*
<jussi> trelane: can we help you with something?
<trelane> I'm watching.  As always.
<elky> We'd really rather you did not.
 * trelane notes that the #u-w issue is not dealt with yet
<trelane> per the topic, I remain.
<jussi> trelane: #ubuntu-ewomen is not part of this channels purview, please join #ubuntu-irc
<jussi> #ubuntu-women even
<trelane> aah noted
<trelane> regards
<Flannel> jussi: What did I miss about nisstyre?  I can't find anything in BT
<jussi> Flannel: I forwarded the channel I just closed here, then realised my mistake.
<elky> That says it all, really.
<elky> This is really going to be painful in a week's time when ubottu gets around to reminders...
<jussi> right, summers has been passsed a ticket to k land
<antirooster> hi
<elky> another one of them
<ubottu> In ubottu, satish said: why firefox is slow on kubuntu? is there any bug?
<knome> hey
<ikonia> hello
<knome> have the floodjoins passed already?
<ikonia> not sure
<knome> and the #u-w issue
<knome> well, have to try
<ikonia> ?
<knome> removed the quite on #xubuntu
<knome> *quiet
<elky> knome, not resolved, no.
<knome> elky, right. i'll hang around and am ready to put the quiet back
<funkyHat> blorp
<Pici> bup
<jussi> burp
<tsimpson> rocket16: can we help you?
<rocket16> Hello respected Operators. I have a question about ubutto Bot system. That is, I made an Open-Source Book on GPL Licenses,
<rocket16> Hello tsimpson
<rocket16> And, like the Ubuntu Manual, which is displayed at !manual command, can there be any command made, in ubutto, for referring to that Free Book, which states, how Linux is conveinient to use,
<rocket16> ?
<tsimpson> which free book is that?
<rocket16> tsimpson: That is a free PDF, on GPL licenses, which is about "Why is Linux better than commercial OSes", and it is available at http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ynygmlzluzw (I compiled this PDF after taking the permission from The owner of the site, whyislinuxbetter.com)
<rocket16> I beg to state, that the quality of it, might be the least, but is it possible, that like refering to Ubuntu manual, such PDFs created by users can also be refered to by ubotto?
<tsimpson> does it have anything to do with Ubuntu? (and I mean Ubuntu specifically rather than Linux in general)
<rocket16> tsimpson: Actually, it has very less, to do in common about Ubuntu, excluding a few references to it. I think, perhaps I need to make something like Ubuntu-specific to make it included in ubotto database, am I right?
<tsimpson> yeah, the link to the ubuntu-manual site is because it's relevant to Ubuntu and a source of support
<rocket16> I have another small PDF, entirely collected and written by me, at http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yiykuzm0mjy which is about Ubuntu tips and tricks, and is Ubuntu-specific. I believe, it might be included in future. Well, thanks tsimpson, for your earnest support.
<rocket16> Thank you, tsimpson and other respected operators. See you all again.
<rocket16> Bye all.
<Pici> Interesting.
<ikonia> I'd be concerned about linking to a user written document statment details about the licenses
<ubottu> In ubottu, elhagrasy said: this guide is not for me
<jussi> Has anyone got a current chanserv.py
<jussi> ?
<ubottu> Seveaz called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (stond)
<Pici> Asked onetinsoldier not to forward people to -offtopic for support.
<Pici> I think we need to talk about whether compiling software that is not in the repositories (or even stuff that is in the repos) is offtopic for #ubuntu.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> tomaw: ty.
<tomaw> np
<Pici> I know I shouldnt be feeding, but sometimes it just gets to me.
<Pici> I'll keep my mouth (fingers) shut.
<tootroot> Hello, why can #ubuntu-men not be made, but #ubuntu-women can? How could I start an ubuntu male project?
<tootroot> I think that men and women should have equal rights, hence they should each have their own #ubuntu channel.
<tootroot> Ubuntu is all about promoting equality and such, right?
<Tm_T> tootroot: not again this
<tootroot> "Again"?
<tootroot> I just brought this up today for the first time.
<Tm_T> but we have been dealing this kind of requests many many times before
<tootroot> And what is the reason why?
<Tm_T> there's no real reason
<tootroot> Why can't men have their own #ubuntu channel, but the women can?
<tootroot> What is that reason?
<Tm_T> tootroot: #ubuntu-women is not "channel for women"
<tootroot> What is it then?
<tootroot> And why can't men have their own?
<Tm_T> tootroot: read http://www.ubuntu-women.org/ for starters
<tootroot> Ok, why can't there be a place that encourages men to contribute to Ubuntu then?
<tootroot> Why can't all their practices apply to men as well?
<tootroot> Why can't the men do the same?
<Tm_T> tootroot: we do
<tootroot> Why can't men have their own channel to do this in?
<Tm_T> tootroot: it's not needed, regular channels suffice
<tootroot> Why can't regular channels suffice for women as well? That's sexist if you're implying they are too dumb or something to be able to use the main #ubuntu rooms, just like how men do.
<tootroot> Men should have equal rights
<tootroot> same as women
<Tm_T> tootroot: and that's exactly the reason why -women is needed and -men isn't
<tootroot> But why are women so special that they are allowed to have that room, but men can not? I don't understand.
<Tm_T> tootroot: it's not about being "allowed", whole point of -women project is to make itself not needed
<tootroot> uhm, but why can't there be a channel that has the same philosiphies as the -women project, but for -men ??...... humans are humans and that is what the ubuntu distro stands for
<Tm_T> tootroot: let's say it this way: if you want a channel from ubuntu namespace, you prolly like to have reasonable project to need that channel
<Tm_T> tootroot: so project comes first
<tootroot> Ok so if I buy ubuntu-men.org then I could probably claim that channel?
<Tm_T> tootroot: no, buying domain doesn't make project
<tootroot> How do I make myself into a project then
<Tm_T> tootroot: you don't make yourself a project (:)
<tootroot> WELL THEN. How do I claim #ubuntu-men? What do I do to earn this channel?
<Tm_T> tootroot: you need a project that would need that channel, then you have to ask dear IRC Council to grant it for you
<Tm_T> tootroot: but first, the project
<Tm_T> tootroot: if you don't know what is project in this context, study, for example, any ubuntu project
<Tm_T> there's plenty of good (and I'm sure also bad) examples
<tootroot> I find that absurd that there can't be a channel where ubuntu males can talk to other ubuntu males in a quieter enviornment. Thanks for your time anyways.
<Tm_T> you're welcome
<Tm_T> ubun2fgt: hi how can we help you today?
<Pici> uh. I didn't do that.
<Pici> oh. It was all those invites I just got, wonderful.
<Tm_T> Pici: did you get the realname that had?
<Pici> Tm_T: Yeah, I saw it earlier.
<Tm_T> habits...
<ikonia> the trolling season is upon us
<funkyHat> When is it not trolling season?
<Tm_T> funkyHat: when freenode servers are down?
<funkyHat> ⢁D
<mneptok> when schools are in session
<mneptok> things should get better when summer camp begins
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (rab13s)
<rab13s> now that ive been kickd how would you go about making ubuntu into french?
<ikonia> rab13s: documentation on changing the local exists in the wiki
<charlie-tca> Join the french loco team
<ikonia> however this is not a support channel, this channel is only used for discussing issues within the channels with the operators
<rab13s> i was kicked from regular #ubuntu
<ikonia> rab13s: for trying to post dangerous commands
<ikonia> as well you know
<ikonia> so shall we stop playing this sily game now ?
<rab13s> rm = remake fr = french? logical?
<niko> rab13s: vous parlez français ?
<ikonia> rab13s: did you run the command on your system ?
<rab13s> rm en remake english?
<ikonia> niko: can help you in french
<rab13s> I speek english
<ikonia> then why do you want ubuntu in French
<ikonia> or shall we stop playing the silly game now ?
<rab13s> bah srry everyone I thought i was being funny, didnt mean to get kicked
<ikonia> no you didn't think you being funny
<ikonia> or you would not have kept it up in this channel
<rab13s> 2 line bad joke
<ikonia> the bottom line is you tried to post a dangerous command, got kicked, came in here tyring to be clever and pretend it was an honest mistake, got caught out
<ikonia> so I suggest until you can behave like a responsible user and actually contribute to the channel without trying to destroy someones system for a joke, you keep out of the channel, I also suggest that until you can be honest straight away with people in this channel don't speak
<rab13s> ikonia,  I gave up, by bad
<ikonia> it was your bad - and it is your bad
<ikonia> to play a stupid game in ubuntu is one thing, to continue it in here is another
<ikonia> both are unacceptable
<rab13s> ok dad
<ikonia> rab13s: just so I'm clear, you do know that command could have destoryed someones system if executed correctly ?
<rab13s> what?
<ikonia> removing the root file system on someone's system will destory it
<rab13s> what is root?
<ikonia> ok, you're playing dumb again, so I'm not going to continue this
 * jrib agrees
<ikonia> rab13s: please leave the channel and come back when you can discuss this properly
<rab13s> ikonia: once I stop laughing ill msg you
<ikonia> what a waste of time
<ikonia> wow - your diguise is amazing
<ikonia> bellman: do you want anything else from this channel ?
<bellman> all goooood
 * maco headdesk
<ikonia> ?
<maco> reading scrollback
<ikonia> hello Nakkel
<Nakkel> Hi
<ikonia> Nakkel: are you an op for an ubuntu channel or do you need some help with something (sorry, not seen you before)
<Nakkel> Ah, no, just confused with channels, Tm_T is guiding me #elsewhere … be gone in moment
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> and no rush
<ikonia> just checking you didn't need any help with something
<Nakkel> Thanks, no, just collecting stray channels in my logs as I try to remember where I have been and where I am going. :)
<Nakkel> Well, was nice to read all your nicks, be seeing you all. bb
<Nakkel> 7wc
<Nakkel> ugh
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> ha ha
<ubottu> drizzt_ called the ops in #ubuntu (cathats)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-02
<rww> G'day. meoblast001 is ban-evading the following (rather old) ban on #ubuntu-offtopic:
<rww> 1608 -!- 107 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*meoblast@dynamic*.zoominternet.net [by barjavel.freenode.net, 3667744 secs ago]
<rww> it's been long enough that he could do with a second chance in my opinion, but I figure you'd want to talk to him and unban him first :)
 * rww throws a tumbleweed at funkyHat and tonyyarusso 
 * funkyHat is now trapped in a tumbleweed
 * tonyyarusso has a machete
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: poke, looks like it's yours
<elky> l0de removed from #u for suggesting people be gassed
<elky> now i'm getting PMs
<elky> scrolling up, he should have been removed long ago. rude sod.
<Jordan_U> the_true_justice in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: problem with trolls is they leave before we can make them
<IdleOne> well the less annoying trolls that is
<elky> that's when you mark them in the tracker
<IdleOne> elky: how with I search for a @mark? @bansearch?
<elky> @mark
<IdleOne> s/with/would
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<maco> wait we can do searchies without opening the web browser? O_O
<elky> you can do it in PM too
<elky> maco, sometimes
<IdleOne> maco: @bansearch yes
<elky> don't assume an empty response is a test negative
<IdleOne> so the @mark gets entered as a kick and therefor searchable in the same way?
<elky> IdleOne, kindof. it's entered as mark afaik
<IdleOne> well I am asking how to search for @mark so I can see if a user has been marked and so that i don't repeat the info
<elky> IdleOne, ask the people who wrote it i guess. I use the pointy clicky site
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> pointy clicky rocks
<elky> yep, especially if your brain is a "needs context right now" kind
<IdleOne> ok I marked the_true_justice for spam
<IdleOne> and yup @bansearch returns marks with id #
<bazhang> sean_, not an auspicious start
<bazhang> <sean_> hey there noobs
<sean_> oh forgot
<bazhang> that was why you were banned in the first place, that, and saying 'haha owned' to people with problems in #ubuntu
<sean_> oh yeah
<sean_> soo unban?
<bazhang> sean_, you immediately do what you were banned for on entering #ubuntu-offtopic
<sean_> yeah ... forgot...
<sean_> read the rules tho
<bazhang> it seems you are not ready to rejoin #ubuntu
<sean_> nooo
<sean_> one more chance?
<sean_> one more chance pls?
<bazhang> sean_, not confident you won't immediately continue the same behaviour
<sean_> helloo
<sean_> u can keep watch?
<sean_> helooo
<sean_> just one chance and u can keep watch?
<Tm_T> sean_: I think bazhang said no
<sean_> oh hey
<sean_> could u reconsider pls
<Tm_T> sorry, not at this time
<elky> sean_, come back in a day or two. Until then, there's ubuntuforums.org
<sean_> alright thanks
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (i don't know about you, but i am sick and tired of indigo_kjots_com spamming his freaking site)
<Pici> meh.
<MenZa> Pici: mooh.
<Amaranth> *cricket*
<Guest3966> hey guys can someone help me get unbanned from ubuntu
<Guest75985> hi
<IdleOne> evening
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-03
<IdleOne> Phillip and AmgJesus in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> keep an eye open
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !twain is <reply> Always acknowledge a fault frankly. This will throw those in authority off their guard and give you opportunity to commit more.
<ubottu> drizzt_ called the ops in #ubuntu (help)
<IdleOne> he is using a shell to connect, your-server.de he knows full well what he is doing
<IdleOne> conk seems to think I am out to get him. So maybe someone else ask him for the second time to relax with the ENTER
<bazhang> murdoc is a well known troll. removed him.
<IdleOne> ok
<bazhang> he likes to hang in #freenode and say 'take it to #defocus' (even to staff)
<IdleOne> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from conk)
<IdleOne> I haven't been around much the past 5 days but does it seem like the trolls are out in extra force today?
<bazhang> seems that way. tag-teaming even
<IdleOne> yeah
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: puregnome is  If you want to remove all !KDE packages, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<IdleOne> ^^ tested instructions there with nina_ and it works!
<IdleOne> let's update that factoid because the current one leaves some packages
<elky> is there a IRCCer about?
<Pici> elky: hmmm?
<Pici> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Pici> !no puregnome is <reply> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<IdleOne> thank you
<Jordan_U> Might want to watch hiexpo in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> I'm pretty sure that he's a troll at this point.
<Jordan_U> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<marienz> hmm?
<Jordan_U> marienz: hiexpo is trolling #ubuntu
<marienz> you want the ubuntu ops then, right?
<Jordan_U> Yes, sorry.
<marienz> no problem
<Jordan_U> What is the best way to get the ops attention? I don't want to give hiexpo the gratification of a confrontation (which is what he is asking for) by using !ops in #ubuntu.
<marienz> he seems to have calmed down already. I'd also expect talking in here to do the trick, but you really need to ask them, not me
<funkyHat> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic blendmaster1024 (PigeonCluster) warned him about making homophobic comments, he said ok
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: you can also /msg ubottu !ops | nick I believe
<tsimpson> no, you can't
<IdleOne> ok you can't
<tsimpson> but you could just  call ops in here :)
<IdleOne> true
<tsimpson> or rather ops-#ubuntu
<xy> anyone has used habak ? i'm trying to get "multi-layered backgrounds" to work, i.e. a collation of 3 images, but looks like, it only draws 1 layer. :\ also i can't get -mc to work :( please help
<IdleOne> xy: try asking in #ubuntu please this is not a support channel
<tsimpson> IdleOne: ban-forward
<xy> IdleOne: oops, i joined #ubuntu, i wonder, how'd i came here.
<IdleOne> ahhh
<IdleOne> xy: seems you were sent here because you got banned from #ubuntu
<xy> looks like there's a channel forwarding.
<xy> IdleOne: may i ask the reason ?
<IdleOne> I am looking, gimme one minute please
<xy> sure, take your time. :)
<IdleOne> xy: I don't see a reason why you got banned
<IdleOne> tsimpson: ?
<tsimpson> I can't see anything either, let me do some digging
<xy> *shrugs*
<xy> from what i can recall, i would 've been switched to Guest???? a few hours ago, after i reconfigured my znc hosted @ shellium, without the "autoidentify to nickserv" module,  because of some intermittent problems with the shellium server and wrong meta information at motd screen, but laters i fixed that.
<tsimpson> this was back in March, I'm doubting it's actually a ban on "you" as such
<IdleOne> it is a ban on the nick
<IdleOne> xy is registered so
<xy> oh then, may i request the unban, i'm not sure of it, either. I don't get banned normally though :)
<xy> perhaps, i registered this nick, just a few days earlier, prolly 1 week :)
<IdleOne> a year
<tsimpson> xy: you can join #ubuntu now, sorry about that
<xy> IdleOne: that's when i registered my account :) not this nick
<xy> tsimpson: sure, no problem, thanks for the resolution.
<tsimpson> ikonia: plz to use comments :)
<IdleOne> plz plz :)
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i was hanging out in #ubuntu-offtopic, and was informed i'm still technically banned
<meoblast001> i did not know this.. what should i do?
<IdleOne> meoblast001: who informed you?
<meoblast001> rww
<IdleOne> I don't see any ban set for you
<IdleOne> meoblast001: follow the rules and you should be ok :)
<tsimpson> wait please
<IdleOne> ohhh
<IdleOne> wait
<meoblast001> waiting...
<tsimpson> meoblast001: there was a ban, but is was removed. so you're fine to be in there
<meoblast001> ok
<tsimpson> or are you...
<tsimpson> hold on :|
<meoblast001> O_o
<IdleOne> haha
<tsimpson> nope, you are actually still banned
<IdleOne> hang the cheese out there then tell the mouse not to eat it
<meoblast001> ah, ok
<meoblast001> ok, thanks for clearing that up
<meoblast001> bye
<tsimpson> you could wait here for an -offtopic op and discuss....
<tsimpson> never mind
<IdleOne> :/
<tsimpson> fwiw, I set a ban on $a:meoblast001, so if he's identified to services he'll be banned
<tsimpson> probably the best one can do with a dynamic IP and ever-changing ident
<IdleOne> tsimpson: how old was the ban?
<tsimpson> *!*meoblast@dynamic*.zoominternet.net
<ZachK_> hello?
<tonyyarusso> ZachK_: What can we do for you?
<ZachK_> tonyyarusso: ah hello...got a question...
<ZachK_> I'm looking to eventually become one of you...an operator..was wondering how i go about that
<tonyyarusso> Oh geez, we totally just rewrote that process.....um
<ZachK_> Lol
 * tonyyarusso searches for the doc
<ZachK_> here's my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZachK_ incase you're curious
<tonyyarusso> Oh yeah!  You apply on LP.
<tonyyarusso> I swear we have a full explanation here somewhere though.
<ZachK_> LP link?
<tonyyarusso> Here it is - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<ZachK_> tonyyarusso: thanks..I'll look at those and then get back with you if that's ok
<tonyyarusso> Sure thing
<ZachK_> well the only channel i can OP in is #ubuntu-beginners-wiki as I'm the Beginners Team Wiki Lead right now so i don't think i qualify from what i'm reading
<ZachK_> and of course my personal channel
<tonyyarusso> It's saying you have to start on one channel and work your way up, not jump in headfirst.
<mneptok> ZachK_: are there official Ubuntu channels where you are active?
<ZachK_> mneptok: i usually hang around in #ubuntu
<ZachK_> mneptok: and #ubuntu-beginners #kubuntu
<mneptok> ZachK_: but you're not *active*
<ZachK_> mneptok: active as in assisting people? yes i am
<mneptok> using this nick?
<ZachK_> always
<ZachK_> only nick i use
<mneptok> http://paste.debian.net/75949
<ZachK_> yeah my internet kept cutting out...and I've been doing multiple things today not to mention the other channels im in
<mneptok> that's your chatting history from #ubuntu for all of 2010
<ZachK_> Yes i understand that...don't think i'm saying that I'm there every day all the time...nor am i saying that I deserve this right now...it's something that I'm trying to attain
<mneptok> ZachK_: i don't want to seem like i'm picking on you, but IRC ops are generally chosen from very active channel members. and you're simply not active in #ubuntu. so i asked if there's another channel where you *are* active.
<ZachK_> mneptok: well have you heard of the beginners team?
<mneptok> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam  <---- that team?
<ZachK_> mneptok: yes
<ZachK_> Full member/mentor and the BT's Wiki FG lead...so any bt channels i'm usually in almost 27-7
<ZachK_> "24-7 i mean
<ZachK_> mneptok: I'll be back in 30 minutes...gotta run and get some dinner
<mneptok> np
<ZachK_> k
<mneptok> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> ubottu: no, songbird is <reply>Songbird is a media player based on Mozilla. Official Linux builds and support ended in April, 2010. See http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune for more information. Ubuntu installation instructins at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> !songbird
<ubottu> Songbird is a media player based on Mozilla. Official Linux builds and support ended in April, 2010. See http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune for more information. Ubuntu installation instructins at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<jussi> ZachK_: is there something more you need from us?
<jussi> Happy birthday mneptok!!!!
 * mneptok does a disturbing little birthday dance
<ZachK_> mneptok: i'm back..sorry it took me so long
<mneptok> ZachK_: do you use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or ... ?
<ZachK_> mneptok: My Linux distro of choice is Ubuntu...i'm using Vista atm though..soon to dual boot ubutnu/vista. (Vista needed for my itunes)
<mneptok> ZachK_: i would strongly recommend adding the official channel for your Ubuntu flavor to your auto-join list. and be active there. the -beginners team is, AFAICS, not an official team.
<mneptok> ZachK_: ops will not be selected unless the core ops team and the IRC Council have seen sustained, meaningful commitment from a candidate.
<ZachK_> mneptok: Like I said...not something I expected nor wanted like, right now. I know that I don't have enough experience for that type of job...not to mention I'm running two, almost three different projects right now...just was something I wanted to attain in the foreseable future
<mneptok> i'm just letting you know the requisites for candidacy.
<mneptok> or, rather, successful candidacy.
<ZachK_> yeah
<mneptok> IIRC, all the recently approved new ops have been actively contributing in the core channels for years. not months.
<ZachK_> mneptok: I totally understand...just wanted to get some info was all....
<mneptok> not a problem
<mneptok> asking for info is better than asking for +o ;)
<ZachK_> Well thanks for your time....now I must go back and manage the Wiki FG....
<ZachK_> mneptok: Yeah I agree with that..
<mneptok> ZachK_: note that we have a no-idling policy stated in the /topic. that's why jussi /kick'ed you earlier.
<ZachK_> Yes I caught that...just got back downstairs....
<mneptok> jussi gets cranky when he hasn't had his juice box and a nap.
<ZachK_> LOL
<ZachK_> Now that's funny
<mneptok> not really. he throws things and uses Finnostralian profanity.
<ZachK_> Ok mneptok thanks again. Gotta head out and prepare my meeting Schedule/Topic for the Wiki.....(lovely.........)
 * ZachK_ out
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !maverick is <reply> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jussi> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<arand> I though it should be updated with the channel, etc. ?
<jussi> !no, maverick is <reply> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> ;)
<jussi> thanks!
<arand> cheers
 * Tm_T tries to wake up
<ikonia> balzac back doing his regular "bruder" troll crap
<rocket16> Hello respected Operators.
<ikonia> rocket16: I've forwarded you here to resolve this issue
<rocket16> I need your help on a matter, I have been wrongly kicked off the Ubuntu support channel.
<ikonia> rocket16: please do not advertise randomly, any channels ubuntu or not in #ubuntu, if someone needs a specific channel, please give them, but don't activly advertise channels
<rocket16> Bazhang, are you here? Can you please help me a way out?
<ikonia> I have first of all asked you to not do this, you argued it, I tried to explain the reasons, you argued, I have then told you not to do it, you've argued it, I've asked you to stop arguing it, you've continued to argue, so I've forwarded you here to explain the issue and resolve it
<Tm_T> rocket16: you better talk with ikonia for now
<ikonia> if you can please not advertise channels in #ubuntu in future, and when someone asks you then tells you to stop, don't argue it, just accept it,
<ikonia> if you really feel stong about it, then join this channel to discuss it futher
<rocket16> ikonia: A simple information does not matter much, does it? Also we could have simply put an end to the matter. I did not know that you are an Operator anyway.
<ikonia> if you can accept that and abide by it, I'm happy to remove te ban
<ikonia> rocket16: yes, information DOES matter
<Tm_T> rocket16: if someone is an operator or not is irrelevant
<rocket16> Tm_T: I see, ok thanks for info.
<ikonia> rocket16: is it ok for me to post -uk advertisments, or Pici to post -usa loco advertisments no
<rocket16> ikonia: But that was a support channel too, and those exist as a part of support as a country-specific category
<ikonia> it can't be one rule loco channel and not for another, so if you advertise the channel, I can't stop anyone else advertising their locos
<ikonia> rocket16: but you're advertising a channel in a support channel
<Tm_T> rocket16: and not need to be advertised actively like you do
<ikonia> its not a recruiting channel
<rocket16> ikonia: I see,
<ikonia> rocket16: if someone guy comes in looking for the indian channel, or would be better served by the indian channel, give it to him, but don't randomly seek out people to populate it in a support channel
<rocket16> ikonia: Well, I admit my mistake, might be I had been offtopic.
<ikonia> you where offtopic - fact
<ikonia> rocket16: I'm more concerned that you kept arguing the point when asked and then told to stop
<rocket16> ikonia: Ok, my apologies.
<ikonia> but if your comfortable with the rules now, I have no issue removing the ban
<rocket16> ikonia: Well, I did not know this rule, but I'll keep that in mind.
<ikonia> rocket16: I told you the rule, eg: asking you to stop and then telling you to stop
<ikonia> however, I've removed the ban, please keep in mind is someone (not just an operator) asks you to stop something, at try to respect it, it's a community channel
<ikonia> if you have a real issue with it, join this channel and ask an operator for help
<rocket16> ikonia: Well, but didn't I also say that we should put an end to the matter, as it might had been offtopic?
<rocket16> ikonia: Well, thank you.
<rocket16> Thank you ikonia and other operators
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !no it-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Vai su #ubuntu-it-chat (scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it-chat » ) per conversare in italiano. Grazie!
<Pici> !no it-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Vai su #ubuntu-it-chat (scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it-chat » ) per conversare in italiano. Grazie!!no it-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Vai su #ubuntu-it-chat (scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it-chat » ) per conversare in italiano. Grazie!
<ubottu> I know nothing about it-#ubuntu-offtopic yet, Pici
<Pici> !no it-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Vai su #ubuntu-it-chat (scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it-chat » ) per conversare in italiano. Grazie!
<Pici> !it-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Vai su #ubuntu-it-chat (scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it-chat » ) per conversare in italiano. Grazie!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> oops :P
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, vishaltelangre said: ubottu, my timezone is +0530 (kolkata/asia) : wiki.ubuntu.com wasn't accepted that, said Unknown time zone
<IdleOne> hellwolf is not going to stop until you ban him.
<IdleOne> you can put up with his semi not so great english where it might suggest language barrier but a person who claims to not know what google is but figured out the factoid syntax in 3 seconds is a troll
<funkyHat> It would help if people didn't feed
<IdleOne> they need a kick also
<IdleOne> be back in a bit
<tsimpson> Pici: do you know why !proxy was forgotten?
<Pici> tsimpson: Because it didn't really have anything to do with proxies?
<Pici> tsimpson: Feel free to add it again if you think it should be there.
<tsimpson> Pici: I just didn't realise it was forgotten, so I need to update the topic of #kubuntu-proxy-users
<Pici> tsimpson: oh, sorry. I should have checked those channels.
<ubottu> In ubottu, hellwolf06 said: c0cky is a good man
<ubottu> In ubottu, hellwolf06 said: it is another chanel
<ubottu> In ubottu, hellwolf06 said: Linux Mint is a computer operating system based on Ubuntu.
<hellwolf06> what shall i do???
<ubottu> hellwolf06 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<fishcooker> help
<tsimpson> fishcooker: can we help you?
<fishcooker> i don't know what i am doing here
<hellwolf06> its all c0cky
<fishcooker> what kind of cocky
<hellwolf06> i occasionaly sent it in uubotu
<fishcooker> LoL
<hellwolf06> cocky is a good man
<tsimpson> fishcooker: where did you expect to be?
<hellwolf06> in bestbot
<hellwolf06> ubuntu-bots
<tsimpson> hellwolf06: I asked fishcooker
<hellwolf06> i know
<hellwolf06> him
<hellwolf06> he is afraid of ops
<tsimpson> hellwolf06: can we help you with something?
<hellwolf06> so he wrote me to say that
<hellwolf06> dont pay on my edition any attension
<fishcooker> im confuse
<fishcooker> d
<tsimpson> hellwolf06: ok, anything else?
<hellwolf06> i mean cocky is a good man
<hellwolf06> i wanted to wright it to fishcoocker
<hellwolf06> yes fishcoocker?
<tsimpson> hellwolf06: if you have no business here, please leave
<hellwolf06> no
<hellwolf06> its true
<funkyHat> hellwolf06 is probably here because he was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellwolf06> funky hat
<funkyHat> hellwolf06: please let tsimpson deal with fishcooker first, thankyou.
<hellwolf06> what deal
<hellwolf06> ok i know english bad so what
<hellwolf06> unban me please
<hellwolf06> =(
<fishcooker> tsimpson have hellwolf06 banned, please :D
<hellwolf06> ='(
<hellwolf06> noo
<tsimpson> fishcooker: did you try to join a channel before entering here?
<fishcooker> !hello world
<tsimpson> um, k
<hellwolf06> dont ban nn me
<hellwolf06> unbann me
<hellwolf06> bye
<hellwolf06> =(
<hellwolf06> ='-(
<hellwolf06> ="""-(
<hellwolf06> i am sad
<tsimpson> funkyHat: *poke*
<hellwolf06> i will never do so
<hellwolf06> its the first and last time
<funkyHat> Hi
<funkyHat> hellwolf06: are you going to stop asking silly questions which you could easily find the answer to on google or in a dictionary?
<hellwolf06> yes
<hellwolf06> no more angry cock suckers
<hellwolf06> yes
<hellwolf06> funkyhay,yes
<funkyHat> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hellwolf06> funkyhat,yes
<hellwolf06> unban me
<hellwolf06> please
<tsimpson> read the link
<hellwolf06> please
<hellwolf06> please
<hellwolf06> OK
<hellwolf06> Don't flood the channel
<hellwolf06> Ok
<hellwolf06> unban me
<hellwolf06> ok i will not flood and i will obey the rules
<funkyHat> oh
<fishcooker> why
<funkyHat> I'm not really sure -_-
<tsimpson> fishcooker: why are you here again?
<fishcooker> :D
<fishcooker> see what happen here
<ikonia> fishcooker: what do you need from us ?
<fishcooker> ummmm
<tsimpson> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<fishcooker> i will be disappeared in 3 second
<fishcooker> bye2
<funkyHat> I guess I was thinking I should give him another chance but he's clearly just trolling so is there any point?
<tsimpson> he doesn't seem to want to respect the rules, so...
<mneptok> Happy, happy birthday in a hot bath. To those nice, nice nights. I remember always, always I got such a fright seeing them in my dark cupboard with my great big cake. If they were me, if they were me. And I was you, and I was you. If they were me and I was you would you have liked a present, too?
 * mneptok prances around
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40K2S0-5Xo0
 * jrib closes tab
<marienz> bad marienz, don't forget to deop after dealing with a spammer/troll!
 * marienz hits self with newspaper
<h00k> mneptok: Birthday, when was yours?
<h00k> s/was/is/
<mneptok> h00k: right now :)
<Pici> eww.
<Pici> I mean.. happy birthday!
<h00k> mneptok: mine was yesterday, have a happy one today!
<Pici> Happy birthday h00k!
<Pici> topyl-i's is on the 20th
<h00k> Pici: thanks :)
<h00k> I've been super busy, I haven't been on here a ton :(
<h00k> ...iPoRn is somewhat disconcerning
<h00k> the nickname in #ubuntu, anyway
<Pici> android: I'm surprised that nick was available.
<android> Pici: i have had it for a while
<Pici> android: still.
<Tm_T> that reminds me...
<android> I got it before it was really popular.
<h00k> is alabd banned yet?
<Pici> h00k: He was unbanned.
<Pici> android: Well, the word existed before Google got their hands on it.
<h00k> Pici: alright, just chcekin'
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<android> Pici: true
<h00k> @btlogin
<jpds> Pici: And it could of been a Paranoid Android.
<Tm_T> it's mine now!
<android> Oh dear
<Pici> Nicks      : Pici Pici` Picipod ZarroBoogs bnrubin talkingmuffin
<android> Hrr, cant figure out how to copy...
<Tm_T> android: possibly there's no sensible way
<android> Evil jussi: 01 o1 android TheBigCheese
<android> :D
<mneptok> jussi's drunk again
<android> mneptok: no...
<mneptok> h00k: go watch that video!
<mneptok> h00k: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40K2S0-5Xo0
 * android eyes the jaloviina
<mneptok> h00k: and *crank* the volume.
<h00k> mneptok: standby, at work and on a webinar
<funkyHat> blar
<jpds> floo
<funkyHat> flib
<jpds> mneptok: ...
<mneptok> jpds: yes?
<ubottu> In ubottu, nyuszika7h said: google is nothing
<ubottu> In ubottu, nyuszika7h said: TinyURL is an URL shortening service. It makes "http://www.tinyurl.com/something" from http://www.a-really-really-long-url/so_long_url_that_it_needs_to_be_shortened/really.php".
<ubottu> In ubottu, nyuszika7h said: shout is see !caps
<Pici> !-shout
<ubottu> shout aliases: caps, yell - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:01:53
<Pici> err.
<knome> har
<knome> fail. try again.
<Pici> hrm.  It looks like a lot of links that point to ubuntu.com pages are broken with the website redesign.  I really wish that they had setup redirects for those pages.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Lots of the old pages were taken down completely
<Tm_T> indeed, example all those pages that explained governing in ubuntu are now bundled to one, and all related links in wiki are broken I guess
<charlie-tca> I discovered it trying to go to the mailing list etiquette page. It is gone
<charlie-tca> What was mailinglists/etiquette got added to mailing lists itself - http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists
<knome> hey charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<Guest44417> hey guys can someone help me get unbanned from ubuntu
<Tm_T> Guest44417: you remember why you got banned?
<Guest44417> uh yeah
<Tm_T> what was it?
<Guest44417> said noob in the channel
<Tm_T> it's not just that, the general attitude behind those actions
<Guest44417> ic
<Tm_T> Guest44417: you understand that #ubuntu is support channel, and is supposed to be friendly and supportive atmosphere?
<Tm_T> !guidelines > Guest44417
<ubottu> Guest44417, please see my private message
<Guest44417> i guess
<Tm_T> you guess?
<Guest44417> well guess so
<Tm_T> guessing won't help now (:
<Guest44417> um yes?
<Tm_T> Guest44417: you understand that #ubuntu is support channel, and is supposed to be friendly and supportive atmosphere?
<Guest44417> um yes?
<Tm_T> good, you have read those guidelines ubottu msg'd you?
<Guest44417> yeah just did
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> Guest44417: I removed the ban, stay in friendly and supportive attitude and all is fine (:
<Guest44417> alright thanks
<Tm_T> Guest44417: you can join #ubuntu now
<funkyHat> arr wahh wahhh
<Tm_T> Guest44417: if there's no other issues, you may leave this channel
<popey> a question for ops... do some/most loco irc channels 'allow' the ubuntu irc team to be ops in those channels?
<popey> as a 'backup' for when something happens and no local ops are about?
<Tm_T> popey: irc team? you mean council?
<popey> i mean people who do regular ops duties in places like #ubuntu
<popey> people who hang out in here
<Tm_T> hmm, that would require picking them individually... doesn't happen in -fi atleast
<popey> there isnt a mask that could be used?
<Tm_T> popey: well, there's ubuntu members cloak, but that's not what you're after
<popey> yeah
<popey> maybe we should just have more ops who are around a lot at the moment
<Tm_T> what time you have problems most?
<popey> its not really a time thing
<Tm_T> oh
<funkyHat> popey: if you could do with more ops in -uk I'd be happy to volunteer. I'm mostly in -offtopic but I idle there and don't mind being "on call" or whatever you want to call it ⢁)
<popey> ok, thanks
<Tm_T> popey: recruiting that is then (:
 * gnomefreak should really read email more carefully i just noticed ubottu is gone in -mozillateam 
<gnomefreak> is that what the email was about?
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i dont recall who but there was a email to the mailing list about the bots
<gnomefreak> i dont have GUI atm so i cant read it
<Tm_T> right
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes, there were a bit of bot reorganisation
<gnomefreak> ubot4 works fine i just should have read it completely before losing GUI
<gnomefreak> is this going to interfere with anything. for example will loging into ubot4 using @login be the same as with ubottu?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I suppose
<Tm_T> but I don't know for sure
<gnomefreak> ok ill try to get X back tomorrow and read it
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots is good source
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: thanks ill save it for tomorrow :)
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I would assume #ubuntu-bots-team is best place to ask questions if there's any after you have read mail & all
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-04
<robinetd> There's a guy named spaceghostc2c in #ubuntu-offtopic who trolls me and is generally offensive whenever he and I around at the same time.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from deathnight114)
<robinetd> spaceghostc2c is being offensive again to multiple people.
<robinetd> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<robinetd> He's been doing this every time I look at my monitor. Can someone confront him about it or something?
<Flannel> robinetd: I'll read my scrollback
<robinetd> Flannel, Thank you.
<elky> I'm not seeing it.
<robinetd> elky, How do you mean? Multiple people agree that he's blatantly offensive more often than not. He's called me stupid, a troll, and been a hypocrite in general each and every time I communicated with him.
<robinetd> Well, he was at least informative when I asked him about spaghetti squash, but that's the exception to the rule.
<Flannel> robinetd: the most recent episode I think has more to do with you being sensitive to it, but I agree that he's has a habit of walking a line.
<robinetd> Flannel, Normally I wouldn't mind, but it's been continued abuse all day. It gets frustrating.
<Flannel> robinetd: I encourage you to just let it slide in the future, because you needn't worry about what idiots say, and I'll keep an eye on him
<Flannel> robinetd: Aye.
<robinetd> Flannel, Alright, thanks.
<elky> That all started because spaceghostc2c told him he was wrong for something he was wrong about. Im reluctant to reward him for that.
<Flannel> elky: If robinetd relaxes a little then he'll be fine.
<elky> If he's going to be accusatory to spaceghostc2c every time there's a point of disagreement, i'm likely to agree with the labels he's been granted in response.
<IdleOne> Space can be trying at times indeed. He's my friend and gets on my nerves lol
<Flannel> but SGc2c does walk lines and goad people.  I have no idea whats going on between those two specifically.
<IdleOne> Well I don't believe we are here to settle personal grudges but at the same time if a user is feeling harassed we should address it
<elky> IdleOne, yeah, but robinetd is more aggressive to sgc2c than vice versa.
<elky> So we'd have a hard time addressing it
<IdleOne> well we could just ask one to ignore the other
<IdleOne> Flannel: tried that with robin but it didn't seem to want to take
<elky> sgc2c is just being his obnoxious self, robinetd is just taking it all personally because it's a newly noticed thing and it's being obvious because of it.
<elky> ftr, sgc2c gets on my nerves too, but less so since he's stopped asking for permission to go to sleep.
<IdleOne> lol
<Flannel> IdleOne: Ignoring is a bad solution, since it effectively just hides the problem
<IdleOne> well I meant more they could just avoid each other
<Flannel> IdleOne: He's had it mentioned a few times aleady, it seems.
<IdleOne> he admits to it also
<IdleOne> oh you meant space and robin
<Flannel> No, I meant blendmaster
<IdleOne> ahh well
<IdleOne> next offence should be a ban imo
<IdleOne> no warnings, he has had enough
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (LinuxGeek keeps wandering in and out with rm -rf)
<Flannel> sean is back.
<jussi> sean?
<Flannel> Guest*
<rww> R3cur51v3's last in #ubuntu-offtopic appears to translate to rm -rf /*
<rww> I don't know how, but I see em -ef and a tr from e to r, so...
<jussi> sigh
<rww> hellwolf06 is being persistantly offtopic in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from hellwolf06)
<rww> hoho
<Tm_T> hi
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<jpds> Bots Having Fun™.
<marienz> it's possible they're testing the waters because we parted idoru from #ubuntu a short while ago
<marienz> it looks like your bots in #ubuntu + idoru in #-unregged have them under control for now, but we're keeping an eye on things
<elky> <3 idoru
<marienz> she took out one overly repetitive confused user too many, so we wanted to see if the channel could function without her for a while
<jussi> marienz: ahh, awesome. do let us know how things go from your end
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no microsoft is <sed> s/$/. Please note that "M$" makes you sound like a loony, and is not recommended./
<elky> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Tm_T> apparently he meant that string should be added to the end of it
<jussi> lol, rww is funny
<elky> yep
<marienz> he's right though, it does make you sound like one
<elky> flannel must have my blog post as a macro or something
<Flannel> elky: I used the googers
<elky> heh
<elky> maybe i should put it over with my other PSAs and we can link it in the factoid
<ubottu> In ubottu, nyuszika7h said: 1+1 is equal to 2
<ubottu> In ubottu, nyuszika7h said: 1*1 is equal to 1
<bazhang> thanks
<elky> heh
<bazhang> Guest2978, hi
<bazhang>  Guest2978 (~root@117.200.243.14   <--- the root @ is banned in #backtrack-linux ; log off IRC, change to a different ident and then join #backtrack-linux
<Guest2978> wat do u mean??
<jussi> Right, so who wants to volunteer for something?
<jussi> hrm, itll wait.
<bazhang> jussi, for what
<jussi> bazhang: sort Guest2978 out and then we can talk
<bazhang> Guest2978, your account shows root@IP address
<Guest2978> how to change to different ident
<Guest2978> ??
<Guest2978> can any1 help be abt backtrak
<bazhang> Guest2978, change the root by logging off IRC, quitting the irc client, then setting it up with something not root
<Guest2978> ???
<elky> alternatively, do the sensible thing and make a non-root user and don't IRC as root at all.
<Guest2978> elky can u help me abt bt??
<bazhang> Guest2978, quit IRC. change the root@ ident in your client.
<elky> could you use whole words rather than their abbreviations please?
<Guest2978> bazhang are you a bot?
<bazhang> Guest2978, I wish
<Guest2978> i mean backtrak elky??
<knome> elky, he needs the instructions how to change his ident :P
<elky> no, i cannot help you with backtrack.
<bazhang> Guest2978, in #backtrack-linux
<Guest2978> ywat do u mean by day bahzang...my english is not gud
<bazhang> hmm
<knome> uh
<elky> if he can't figure how to make a new user, i suspect backtrack isn't the distro for him
<bazhang> thought my instructions were fairly clear
<elky> it depends. "ident" doesn't mean much when you consider xchat.
<knome> mmh
<bazhang> true
<jussi> So, volunteers...
<knome> !ident
<bazhang> !fail
<ubottu> FAILZ!
<bazhang> haha
<knome> bazhang, you can add the factoid so i won't fail again
 * knome coughs
<elky> jussi, i don't volunteer for things until I know /what/ i'm volunteering for.
<knome> jussi, exactly.
<bazhang> knome, for what? ident? is that really necessary?
<knome> jussi, i'm not going to be your donkey.
<jussi> I was wondering if someone would be willing to work on a wiki page for the operator tech guide, as laid out here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<knome> bazhang, would make sense, especially considering what elky said
<jussi> knome: you are resigning? awww
<jussi> :P
<knome> jussi, ;)
<bazhang> knome, then suggest something
<knome> okay
<bazhang> ie !factoid is <reply> blah blah blah
<jussi> I and the ircc  will be contributing to the document also, but if someof you would be willing to get some of it done, that would be great
<jussi> Just put it as a sub page under your own wiki page and we will move it when its ready
<jussi> so, Any volunteers?
<knome> !ident is <reply> In addition to your hostname, ident is a part of the string you can be identified with at IRC. For security reasons, please do not use "root" as your ident. To change your ident, see ...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, knome said: !ident is <reply> In addition to your hostname, ident is a part of the string you can be identified with at IRC. For security reasons, please do not use "root" as your ident. To change your ident, see ...
<knome> (bad english, but just a proposal anyway)
<bazhang> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<knome> a-ha...
<knome> but no instructions on how to change the ident, if you HAVE to irc as root
<knome> or if your irc username just happens to be root
<knome> (i've seen those as well)
<bazhang> well that would be every IRC client then
<knome> instructions for the most used, eg. xchat and possible others that come preinstalled in ubuntu.
<knome> and irssi, possibly, since that's a oneliner here anyway
<bazhang> quassel, irssi, weechat xchat, etc
<knome> just thought it would be easier to have a factoid. if you don't think so, feel free to describe the process every time
<bazhang> sometimes it is. I myself don't know outside of xchat
<bazhang> that kind of situation is quite rare though.
<knome> maybe
<knome> but proven that it happens :)
<Flannel> Could always just spend the time talking to the person instead of throwing a factoid at them
<knome> Flannel, true, but factoids are usually pretty great addition
<knome> Flannel, when you can help the user, and then just throw in a factoid with url, which has clear instructions
<knome> Flannel, makes life easier :)
<jussi> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<knome> jussi, saw that already.
<jussi> So, any volunteers for the ops tech guide?
 * knome hides
<elky> Flannel, http://geekosophical.net/random/microsoft/ do with it what you will
<shadeslayer> hi
<bazhang> hi
<shadeslayer> can someone tell me when the next council meeting is?
<shadeslayer> ill be applying for membership,so just need the info :)
<bazhang> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> set an alias is !factoid is <alias> different trigger?
<shadeslayer> oh found it in the  topic :P
<shadeslayer> well.. thats long gone..
<elky> shadeslayer, I'm pretty sure the IRC Council isn't a Regional Membership Board
<elky> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<elky> The info you need will be on that page.
<shadeslayer> elky: ok.. ill have a look again
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<jussi> _yet_
<jussi> We just have to finish off the proceedural stuff
<elky> Right, so if he turns up at next IRCC he can apply for membership?
<jussi> not the next one...
<jussi> but soonish
<elky> If not, then what I said was correct at this point in time. No use confusing him with such triviality
<jussi> I said it after he left, to inform people in here that it was happening
<jussi> Ok, elky, knome bazhang etc I apologise. The operator guide has already been worked on! feel free to contribute though, if you feel something is missing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandler/OperatorGuide
 * jussi grumbles at a poor memory and blames friday afternoon
<knome> heh, no problem jussi
<bazhang> !tgif
<bazhang> aww
<knome> fail.
<jussi> !fail | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: FAILZ!
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I prefer the -ot one
<jussi> and that is how that factoid was supposed to be used :P
<jussi> which one?
<bazhang> !fail-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> FATAL Error: Operation succeeded
<knome> jussi, it would be even cooler though if ubottu didn't say ":"
<jussi> knome: yeah...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, iguannna said: ubottu, this is my crontab for the sial user: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Gk3QbXUa
<jpds> Really inappropiate nick in #u.
<ubottu> wise_crypt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi> jpds: ?
<jpds> jussi: han<tab>
<jussi> jpds: why is that inappropriate?
<jpds> Alright, nevermind.
<gnomefreak> that is kind of inapporate nick
<bazhang> handjob?
<gnomefreak> can anyone give me an idea what is going on with kaushal and jungli
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> going to remove jungli if he does not stop
<gnomefreak> i was going to remove both of them but whated background first
<Pici> btw, I consolidated the two virus factoids.
<gnomefreak> wanted
<LjL> hi
<bazhang> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<Tm_T> hi
<Pici> hi
<LjL> bazhang, do you think kaushal deserved that harsh warning of yours, first "jungli, kaushal stop it or you  will be removed" and then "kaushal, stay on topic or you will be removed"?
<LjL> as far as i can see, he was being harrassed by the guy you kicked
<LjL> and the harrassment wasn't stopping after the ops were called
<bazhang> yeah. it had been going on for some time.
<gnomefreak> LjL: i didnt see anything that looked that bad
<LjL> gnomefreak: oh, you could understand the language jungli was using?
<gnomefreak> maybe i didnt scroll enough
<gnomefreak> LjL: no
<bazhang> very nasty
<gnomefreak> thats why i said keep it english :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> ok gnomefreak, i'm not blaming you for not acting on it if you had doubts about what was happening
<LjL> it's just that well, most likely there *was* trolling/harrassment going on, so i was very surprised at the reaction to kaushal
<bazhang> duly noted, thanks LjL
<LjL> you see, i've witnessed a few times now cases when op intervention didn't happen timely (and i don't necessarily blame anyone for that, it happens), and then when it happened there was imho undue treatment of people reporting it - while you can't be watching the channels all the time, you must understand that if people see no intervention, eventually they will get upset
<gnomefreak> what language was it?
<LjL> i don't know gnomefreak, probably hindi, but google doesn't translate it since it's in latin transliteration
<gnomefreak> i was prompt and asked in here what was going on with the 2 of them
<gnomefreak> sort of
<LjL> gnomefreak, again i can't and won't blame anyone for not banning people right away without checking just what's happening. that's fine.
<bazhang> hindi, very unpleasant
<LjL> although perhaps i might suggest that something like "let me catch up with the backscroll, and meanwhile please stay calm" could be a sort of nice warning to give in cases like this? i was talking about this yesterday
<LjL> bazhang: you *also* speak hindi? :o
<gnomefreak> that makes sense and i knew you wernt blaming me i just thought it a good idea on why i didnt do anything but warn
<bazhang> LjL, nope, searched youtube/google for the translation
<LjL> ah ok, was starting to be scared
<LjL> alright, see you later
<gnomefreak> isnt he an op?
<bazhang> nope
<gnomefreak> oh
<bazhang> quit like a year ago
<gnomefreak> after he left the IRCC or around that time (thinking i remember now)
<bazhang> puregnome wrecks gnome?
<Pici> eh?
<bazhang> that's what nyusicakal is claiming
<bazhang> nyuszika7h
 * gnomefreak not sure what puregnome is
<Pici> That page does warn that you should look at what apt is doing before you let it do its thing.
<Pici> gnomefreak: Basically, remove kubuntu-desktop after you've installed it on an Ubuntu system.
<bazhang> jungli is back
<gnomefreak> Pici: yeah i was just searching for it. thanks
<bazhang> got him in PM
<Pici> Hrm.  Some of those packages on that list are a bit suspect.
<Pici> cdrdao is a dependency of nautilus-cd-burner which is a dependency of nautilus
<Pici> IdleOne: poke, regarding puregnome wiki page
<Pici> ubottu: forget puregnome
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> Lets forget the factoid until this is resolved.
<IdleOne> Pici: I copied that from the psychocats page. when I tried it it worked perfect
<IdleOne> Good morning btw
<Pici> hi!
<Pici> IdleOne: You tried removing kubuntu using the longgg apt-get remove command?
<IdleOne> yes
<Pici> hrm.
<IdleOne> I edited it to shorten but did not add any packages
<IdleOne> using packages-* for example
<IdleOne> if it is suspect remove the factoid. I can give it another shot this weekend
<IdleOne> and see what happens
<Pici> As much as I think that the guy in #ubuntu may have messed something up, I think we should just double check this first.
<IdleOne> yes absolutely, not that I think psychocats is perfect but I have never had any problems with any of the help I used from that site
<IdleOne> wait after running the long kubuntu removal command did he run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> jungli/puptodeb has been warned via PM to stop.
<Pici> guh
<Pici> btw, hiexpo said that he was quitting ubuntu.
<Pici> hes still on my hilight list though.
<IdleOne> Pici: heh he quits every other week
<bazhang> <extor> exubuntu is a project to create a derivitive of Ubuntu using the extor desktop environment
<Pici> I have a feeling that puptodeb/jungli isn't even using Ubuntu.
<ikonia> jungli is known
<bazhang> concur. think this is just a continuation of earlier trolling
<bazhang> he admits as much via PM
<ikonia> his version doesn't suggest he's running ubuntu
<Pici> ubottu: remember puregnome
<Pici> ubottu: unforget puregnome
<ubottu> I suddenly remember puregnome again, Pici
<bazhang> thought it was unforget
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> I always do the wrong command for that.
<Pici> ubottu: forget puregnome
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> ok ubot4 doesnt know @login
<jpds> Good.
<gnomefreak> yep @login fails
<gnomefreak> an ubot4 even though i am logged in by ubottu ubot4 still doesnt know me
<Pici> Why should it?
<gnomefreak> since its in the channel it should so i dont have to come to this channel to login :)
<Pici> er. Why do you need to login to ubot4?
<gnomefreak> Pici: if i wanted to update/make a fact* i need to be logged in or i would have to come to -ops to do anything
 * gnomefreak guessing ubot4 doesnt have any ops things
<gnomefreak> things/commands
<Pici> gnomefreak: Doesn't ubot4 just sync its factoids from ubottu like the rest of the bot clones?
<jpds> Yep.
<gnomefreak> Pici: not sure it would i guess if i was noticed by it
<jpds> gnomefreak: It does.
<gnomefreak> add , as needed :(
<jpds> gnomefreak: If you want to feed things to ubot4, give them to ubottu.
<Pici> ubottu is like a mother bird
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> a mother bird bot
<gnomefreak> there is no choice but to. I will set up an irssi alias for /msg ubottu than so i dont have to recall the spelling
<jpds> # Sync bot database with master every 15 minutes.
<jpds> */15 * * * * ~/sync_db.sh
<gnomefreak> be back this burn is taking forever
<gnomefreak> ok alias is set. thanks
<jussi> Pici: we should have a factoid for that :P
<axy_david> ok ami still banned_
<axy_david> _
<axy_david> ?
<bazhang> axy_david, yes; do you know why you were banned?
<axy_david> yes i sweared
<bazhang> <axy_david> hello am curently an bot so please watch your language
<axy_david> _____
<axy_david> i didnt swear!
<axy_david> ubuntu
<axy_david> hellooooo how much shoud i wait i waited 4 like 3 weebs!
<bazhang> axy_david, please read the channel guidelines and the code of conduct
<bazhang> !coc | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<axy_david> ok now im getting nowere
<bazhang> axy_david, could you please rephrase? I can't understand you
<Tm_T> bazhang: apparently no
<Pici> 13:51:28 <?drizzt_> stop making brothel here plz
<Pici> o.O
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-05
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Paddy_NI> why did I get banned Flannel?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: Because you're a liability
<Paddy_NI> how dare you no I am not
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: You showed me that you're well aware of your actions and behaviors, and are doing them on purpose.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, no I did not.. what are you talking about?
<Paddy_NI> show me?
<Paddy_NI> yet again it is you or IdleOne
<Paddy_NI> the famous two
<Paddy_NI> literally.. you or IdleOne.. no one else
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: that's not accurate, but it's also not important.
<Paddy_NI> nonsense
<Paddy_NI> and its spot on
<elky> I can't really see a point in the past half hour where your comments in -ot have been for any other purpose than to get a rise from someone.
<Paddy_NI> I was simply making an observation about a network
<Paddy_NI> no I was not looking for a rise
<elky> calling snuxoll a fad boy for having a palm pre rather than the iphone you'd previously subscribed wasn't an attempt to get a rise?
<Paddy_NI> elky, that is incorrect
<Paddy_NI> I said both where fads
<Paddy_NI> like pokemon and such
<elky> So you namecalled 2 people and you admit it. Cool. Ban stays.
<Paddy_NI> elky, heh
<Paddy_NI> typical.. well it can stay I guess.. I am at the mercy of OPs that need reseated
<elky> Your only purpose there today seems to have been to make it less comfortable for other people to be there. That's not the kind of contribution we want for there.
<Paddy_NI> elky, you make it less comfortable on a daily basis.. yet I am at your mercy.. what am I to do
<Paddy_NI> you know.. leave it.. some other time
<funkyHat> When rww starts having a go at people that aren't behaving properly I feel it makes it harder for me to do anything about it...
<Flannel> funkyHat: If he's just heckling, it's not doing any good, so it'd be good to step in anyway
<elky> funkyHat, talk to him about it if it's affecting you like that. he's not closed-minded
<IdleOne> How did I get blamed for something I didn't do when I wasn't here in a channel I don't have ops in :/
<Flannel> IdleOne: never let the facts get in the way of a good story
<IdleOne> Flannel: noted
<elky> And there's no story like a sob story.
<jrib> help please...
<jrib> !#ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> ubuntu-bots is a channel that you can visit and see which irc clients people like and use
<jrib> ubottu: forget #ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> I know nothing about #ubuntu-bots yet, jrib
<jrib> you liar.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: ubuntu-bots is #ubuntu-bots is a channel you can use to ask Bestbot question. Type /join #ubuntu-bots to join the channel.
<Flannel> jrib: The factoid has no hash
<jrib> !ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> ubuntu-bots is a channel that you can visit and see which irc clients people like and use
<jrib> I see
<jrib> ubottu: forget ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jrib
<jrib> thanks Flannel
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, MTecknology said: !vg is <alias>lvm
<bazhang> the bot thinks I set a ban in -ot
<Flannel> bazhang: Where?
<Flannel> or, which ban?
<bazhang> Flannel, in the weekly prompt via PM, on witeshark
<bazhang>  Hi, please review the ban 'witeshark!~witeshark@adsl-215-10-101.mia.bellsouth.net' that you set on Sat May 29 05:40:07 2010 in #ubuntu-offtopic,  etc/link
<Flannel> bazhang: That's a mark, it seems.
<elky> It'd have to be, and getting reminded about those is a little redundant
<Flannel> It might just be because it uses the same internal search as bansearch, which shows marks
<bazhang> pepper_haze is still trying to defend the 'pixplz'
<maco> if we're doing feature requests, could the bot prompt just once in the case of a /kb ? it wants you to comment on the remove and the ban. do we really need to comment twice?
<maco> bazhang: not the brightest bulb
<bazhang> maco, understatement of all time
<Flannel> bazhang: If we stop reacting to it, I imagine it'll die down
<Tm_T> hi
<bazhang> hi Tm_T
<bazhang> jungli is back at it. I have him in PM again.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Cokers)
<Tm_T> funny person this haze
<bazhang> tried to PM cokers but no response (back in #ubuntu )
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<elky> has anyone spoken in PM with pepper_haze?
<bazhang> I will
<elky> because his only intent is to stomp on others
<bazhang> no response so far
<elky> bazhang, let me know if he starts shouting at you in PM and I'll help him on his way.
<elky> bazhang, still no response?
<bazhang> elky, not yet
<bazhang> <pepper_haze> where do you leave improvement ideas for ubottu
<bazhang> finally responded, btw
<elky> I'm pretty sure this happens every time he comes past, fwiw
<elky> the nick is has a familiar sound to it to me, for the wrong reasons
<ubottu> In ubottu, pepper_haze said: !flame is Please don't flame on ubuntu's IRC, it is against the ubuntu's family friendly COC.
<bazhang> <neuralsim> anyone want a free psychic reading? i'm in a rare mood
<bazhang> aw he quit
<jayne> anyone around? Sounds like a +q (or +b) *!*bobrown@* may be in order
<bazhang> jayne, did so
<bazhang> whoops not that but the entire IP address
<jayne> oh, no wonder I didn't see anything. I was scrolled way up.
<bazhang> thanks :)
<elky> jayne, thanks :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, visvanath said: this ubottu is just a bot
<funkyHat> profound...
<IdleOne> deep thoughts by visvanath
<Tm_T> I'm not sure if mocking users like that would be wise in the long run though
<IdleOne> Tm_T: you are correct and I apologize
<IdleOne> I let my stupid come out for a moment :/
<Tm_T> no problems, I think we all do that in times
<IdleOne> I will try to not let that happen again
 * Tm_T wonders the wonders of human nature
<IdleOne> Tm_T: if you mean the ease with which a human can turn ugly, yes it is scary
<Tm_T> not only that
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: cn is For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 /join #ubuntu-hk
<IdleOne> edbian: not sure that can be done but talk to jussi or tsimpson perhaps
<nhandler> edbian: The only people who have access to the logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com are the canonical sysadmins. You would need to file an rt ticket (email rt@ubuntu.com) to do that
<edbian> nhandler, thanks
<IdleOne> there ya go nhandler always knows
<IdleOne> :)
<nhandler> I know there were other similar tickets filed, but I am not sure whether or not the Canonical sysadmins actually remove stuff like this from the logs.
<edbian> If only those admins can see it do I have a lot to worry about?
<edbian> At least it's not like posted publicly on some web page for a thousand spam bots to scan.
<Tm_T> edbian: no, logs are public, but they're only one who has write access
<Tm_T> edbian: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/05/%23ubuntu.html
<edbian> Tm_T, Thanks
<nhandler> edbian: Also keep in mind that other bots produce public logs of #ubuntu as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots#External%20Bots
<edbian> ugh
<edbian> thanks...
<IdleOne> Pici: Re: puregnome factoid. My system got foo and bard it removed several apps including nvidia drivers, system was bootable and I recovered easily but I think that it may be safe to assume a new ubuntu user might get lost with outcome and recovery process not to mention upset at "us" for providing that info. I also suspect that the fact I am running Maverick may have had a large part in my issues with the factoid but can't be certain. if some
<IdleOne> one would be willing to test it on a vanilla 10.04 install and report the outcome it would be helpful
<IdleOne> ubottu: unforget puregnome
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: unforget puregnome
<IdleOne> err no access :/
<bazhang> already forgotten IdleOne
<bazhang> p i c i wants to hold off on remembering it
<IdleOne> yeah I was looking for the older version of the factoid
<IdleOne> older/original I should say
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> same IP though
<jussi> all gone :)
<maco> wait wait there's an *unforget* command?
<jussi> maco: yes...
<maco> wow
<maco> if only humans had that command!
<jussi> lol
<jussi> if only humans had sudo :P
<maco> sudo make me a sandwich
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> I've put a mute on them, while I ask why he has clones
<bazhang> they should be klined any second now
<bazhang> the last batch was
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> connection died
<maco> pfft i put teh mute first
<maco> you were still typing
<ikonia> maco: I'll remove your ip specific ban if that's ok and leave my ip range ban in place for a while
<maco> ok
<ikonia> give it an hour or so in case they come back
<maco> but the IPs they had when bazhang got them werent in that range
<bazhang> 80.10.46.79 was what they had previously
<maco> yeah and this was a 90.x.x.x
<ikonia> the 80.10 got klined, the 90. didn't
<ikonia> hence why I only put the ban on the 90 range
<marienz> hmm, I don't have enough of an eye on this place
<ikonia> marienz: your eyes are everywhere, you can't watch everything
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<marienz> ikonia: can you forward them somewhere (like #-unregged) so I can see them join and take them out?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> I'll change the two bans to forwards
<marienz> thank you
<ikonia> marienz: what specific channel do you want ?
<ikonia> the actual channel #-unregged ?
<marienz> any will do (#-unregged has the advantage that they'll also end up there if they miss your forward and hit the join throttle)
<marienz> no, I meant #ubuntu-unregged
<ikonia> ok, just checking
<ikonia> sorted
<jrib> maco: alias unforget relearn  in humans unfortunately
<marienz> I'll keep an eye on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-unregged for a while, but I'll probably have to leave to make dinner in half an hour or so
<marienz> please prod me or staff in general if another wave of those hits
<ikonia> all seems quiet too, looks like ##c has gone +r
<marienz> they were in there?
<ikonia> maybe worth considering it for #ubuntu if they come back
<ikonia> not sure, but users (for some reason) are pm'ing me asking why they can't talk in ##c, it looks like it's gone +r earlier today
<marienz> it seems unlikely the hosts these come in from will contribute positively to the network, so we're happy to kline them for a while to keep the network tidy.
<ikonia> I'm assuming they are linked
<ubottu> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (meltingw1x)
<maco> IdleOne just got called "baby girl" by a random person in #ubuntu
 * maco squirms
<IdleOne> maco: got called dude
<maco> yes that too
<maco> but that happens often enough to have ceased to be noteworthy ;-)
<IdleOne> granted
<mneptok> incoming mental image of cross-dressing fellow ops. and it's a frickin' doozy.
<maco> hahaha
<IdleOne> I have NEVER been called baby girl before
<maco> mneptok: http://whereisandy.com/media/image/har/teslamural.jpg
<maco> mneptok: a drag night at uds could be quite amusing ^_^
<mneptok> "excellent fashion sense" and "black nail polish" are mutually exclusive
<Tm_T> mneptok: are you sure it's black?
<MTecknology> Flannel: ping
<Flannel> Howdy MTecknology
<MTecknology> hi
<MTecknology> have i been banned long enough?
<Flannel> MTecknology: I have no idea how you've existed on IRC without noticing that noticing a channel is bad.  But is it safe to assume you know now?
<MTecknology> it's safe to assume I know it's no ok in #ubuntu*
<MTecknology> s/no/not/
<Flannel> MTecknology: It's probably safe to say it's universally considered rude, but if you wind up getting in trouble in other channels, that's none of my business
<Flannel> MTecknology: Anyway, as long as you're now familiar with the fact that pinging everyone in a channel is rude, I've got no issue removing your ban.
<MTecknology> alrighty
<Flannel> MTecknology: I've removed it, please join and say something to make sure I got it right.
<Flannel> or... don't.
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> When did he notice the channel?
<Flannel> Pici: A few days ago, -ot
<Flannel> let me look
<Flannel> May 31 06:30 UTC (according to BT)
<Pici> Flannel: I don't care that much, just wondering
<Flannel> or thats when I banned him anyway
<Flannel> Just totally random, and then it took a few of his reactions to people's reactions for me to figure out he wasn't doing it accidentally.
<IdleOne> notcie channel? what channel?
<knome> IdleOne, "-ot"
<IdleOne> I am not following
<IdleOne> splain plez
<Pici> /notice
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-06
<Flannel> IdleOne: /notice, pings the entire channel (in irssi it's purple by default)
<IdleOne> ok so he was sending /notice to the channel
<IdleOne> I see now
<knome> IdleOne, you can test by /notice blahblah
<knome> IdleOne, ;]
<Flannel> IdleOne: Some clients make it stupidly easy to do with a stray click, etc, which I was under the impression that he was trying one out.
<IdleOne> /notice the notice I just failed to notice the channel
<IdleOne> :)
<knome> :)
<Flannel> IdleOne: If you're going to do that, forward him here
<IdleOne> Flannel: I forget the forward option all the time sorry
<Flannel> IdleOne: ban-on-first-offense generally isn't a good idea in general
<Flannel> IdleOne: No worries
<IdleOne> I need to figure out how to edit the xchat right click menu
<IdleOne> then again I don't use it so..
<IdleOne> Flannel: would it be ok to test a kick forward on you in #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> maybe #ubuntu-unregged would be better
<Flannel> IdleOne: No, but I'll give you one, hold on.
<IdleOne> give me a kick?
<IdleOne> lol sure go ahead
<IdleOne> I don't think I have ever been kicked from #u
<Flannel> IdleOne: movingTarget
<knome> haha
<Flannel> IdleOne: (thats a person in #u you can forward)
<knome> camelCase :)
<Flannel> knome: Mhmmm
<IdleOne> hmmm why is it not working though
<knome> !fail | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: FAILZ!
<IdleOne> ahh ok got it
<IdleOne> thanks for the target
<Flannel> IdleOne: that's just a ban, not a forward though
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> Oh, floodbot.
<IdleOne> IdleOne sets ban on *!~424ac568@gateway/*$#ubuntu-ops
<Flannel> IdleOne: Yeah, that looks good for a proxy user
<IdleOne> that is correct ?
<IdleOne> ok thanks
<IdleOne> you know, actually reading the script you use is helpful
<IdleOne> :)
<Flannel> er,
<Flannel> IdleOne: second one probably wasn't what you wanted
<Flannel> (removal)
<IdleOne> I wanted to remoce the ban
<IdleOne> remove
<Flannel> IdleOne: you removed it, and then you removed: 16:14 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users] by IdleOne
<knome> oops ;)
<IdleOne> not good?
<IdleOne> reset it
<IdleOne> please
<IdleOne> so I don't mess it up again
<IdleOne> lol
<knome> :D
<Flannel> Oh, bugger.
<Flannel> I can't.  We really need to set proxy-users +F
<Flannel> Wait
<Flannel> I am though.
<Flannel> strange.
<Flannel> alright, fixed.
<IdleOne> proxy-users is +F I thought
<IdleOne> thanks
<Flannel> maybe it's +f then, I don't know.
<Flannel> But, whats even stranger is that I *am* an operator in that channel (and once I joined, it worked)
<IdleOne> what i don't get is that chanserv.py removed both those bans even though I did /cs unban nick
<tsimpson> IdleOne: because '/cs unban nick' removes all bans matching the nick!ident@host
<IdleOne> tsimpson: makes sense. not practical for #ubuntu
<tsimpson> it's a special case
<Flannel> IdleOne: You trying to have a forward? or not?
<funkHat> fun
<Flannel> IdleOne: pt vs tp
<funkyHat> Flannel: did you mean me?
<Flannel> erm, I suppose I did.
<Flannel> And it looks like it's in place, even if I don't see it, so ignore me.
<funkyHat> hehe
<funkyHat> whoising: can we help you?
<funkyHat> uLinux sent me a message through the contact form on my blog with the subject "fuck" and the content ":)"
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> you got a stalker
<IdleOne> congrats
<IdleOne> according to elky that makes you officially an op
<funkyHat> heh
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (goddard)
<IdleOne> goddard has been given the guidelines and CoC links plenty of times in #u and #-ot, enough is enough just ban
<funkyHat> He are ban.
<IdleOne> yeah I type here and then look there and you did what i wanted to do
<funkyHat> ⢁)
<Amaranth> I don't have a stalker yet
<Amaranth> Am I doing it wrong or are you?
<Prv1stClsOne> Amaranth: NO U
<Amaranth> Prv1stClsOne: Can I highlight you yet?
<Prv1stClsOne> yes
<funkyHat> Prv1stClsOne: damn is fine by my reckoning
<Prv1stClsOne> damn is a swear word. I got slapped for it once.
<Prv1stClsOne> but only once
<Prv1stClsOne> :)
<Prv1stClsOne> damn did it hurt
<funkyHat> haha
<IdleOne> -oheyu- VERSION mIRC v6.35 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<IdleOne> that is not the default font for mirc
<bazhang> lets get back on topic ; enough about oheyu 's font
<IdleOne> just saying, distracting as all but I was able to read it fine and he was typing in English properly
<bazhang> IdleOne, ??
<IdleOne> yes?>
<bazhang> the !leet was completely unnecessary and not helping the channel get back on topic
<IdleOne> the leet was for hufx
<IdleOne> <hufx> bazhang:  0|{ 1 w1�� 7r� 70 h3�p 07h3r$
<IdleOne> if that was not leet speak I don't know what it was
<bazhang> yes I saw.  that was not a good response.
<maco> IdleOne: it might be the default font if you have the computer set in japanese mode
<IdleOne> ok, when does the !leet factoid come into play?
<bazhang> NEVER
<IdleOne> so then why do we have it?
<maco> thats how stuff looks if you choose to type english words while using SCIM or iBus or whatever
<IdleOne> maco: I was able to read his text, was not the normal font I am used to seeing but there was no trolling in what he was saying.
<maco> yeah so could i
<IdleOne> people just freaked because some couldn't read it
<maco> because i have lots of japanese stuff installed
<bazhang> !forget leet
<ubottu> I'll forget that, bazhang
<IdleOne> bazhang: may I msg you?
<IdleOne> never mind
<bazhang> IdleOne, no need to ask, /msg whenever you wish
<bazhang> finally got hufx to join -ot
<bazhang> !forget 1337
<ubottu> I'll forget that, bazhang
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !leet is gone. Make it come back :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> I was just wondering, do we acknowledge leet as a language now? Do we have a channel for it?
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, was there something else you needed here?
<SpaceGhostC2C> bazhang: just a question answered.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Waiting on that
<bazhang> then, no. no #ubuntu leet channels
<SpaceGhostC2C> that was a second question
<bazhang> I'd suggest you work out your issue with hufx in a more amicable manner than coming here.
<SpaceGhostC2C> bazhang: I don't think you're quite where I am on this. I couldn't care less about him. I'm asking about the leet factoid and it being no longer present.
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, yes, it was removed.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Interesting change. I suppose that's all then. Do try to have a good day. :)
<bazhang> as was @lart, and other sillier factoids
<bazhang> alexbobp, hi
<alexbobp> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> alexbobp, something you need help with?
<alexbobp> bazhang: I was wondering if anybody knows why Anastasius is banned from #ubuntu
<bazhang> alexbobp, ask her to join here
<alexbobp> bazhang: okay, thanks
<ubottu> Random832 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<alexbobp> Anastasius: lol, takin' your time
<Anastasius> Hello.  Perhaps you might tell me why I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic.  kthx.
<Anastasius> Or am I muted?
<Anastasius> *knock knock knock* Hello?
<bazhang> alexbobp, could you part the channel please, if there is nothing further?
<alexbobp> bazhang: okay
<Anastasius> Yeah, so?
<bazhang> Anastasius, you are not banned in #ubuntu that I can see
<Anastasius> No, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> ah right
<Anastasius> Who laid down the ban and why?  When?
<bazhang> nearly a year ago
<Anastasius> I was going to say, I haven't been there in nearly a year.
<bazhang> that would be the reason
<Anastasius> What would be the reason?
<Anastasius> *knock knock knock* bazhang?
<Anastasius> Is this thing on?
<bazhang> Anastasius, please read the code of conduct and the guidelines for Ubuntu channels
<bazhang> !coc | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Anastasius> Hey, I know all about the cock.
<bazhang> ?
<Anastasius> What's your point?
<mneptok> Anastasius: such bejhavior will not get you unbanned.
<bazhang> you were banned from -ot for a reason.
<Anastasius> I don't want to be unbanned.  I just want to know what triggered the ban in the first place.  Did I say 'wtf' or something?
<bazhang> <Anastasius> snuxoll:  Will you go out with me?
<Anastasius> And what was the reason, pray tell?
<Anastasius> That was it?
<bazhang>  snuxoll:  Are you familiar with the character of Nelly Oleson from "Little House on the Prairie"?
<bazhang> and a bit more
<Anastasius> And I got banned permanently for that, eh?
<witeshark> Hello here
<Anastasius> bazhang, make your responses more timely, I'm headed to bed soon.
<bazhang> Anastasius, please read the documents linked above
<bazhang> witeshark, hi
<bazhang> any -ot ops around? want to check in with hufx
<Anastasius> I already told you I know all about the cock.  I got banned for insulting snuxoll?  snuxoll of all people?  Seriously?
<witeshark> bazhang:  Hi, just a look here, nice to meet you al
<witeshark> *all
<bazhang> witeshark, ok
<Anastasius> You're ignoring me now, right?
<bazhang> Anastasius, no. I've asked you to review those documents.
<Anastasius> *sigh*
<bazhang> witeshark, was there anything else? if not then please part the channel, thanks
<Anastasius> bazhang:  Have you ever seen a grown man naked?
<witeshark> bazhang: not really, just as I said, g'night!
<bazhang> okay thanks witeshark
<Anastasius> Hello?
<bazhang> Anastasius, I don't see any reason to remove your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic at this point.
<Anastasius> It's because he really is Nelly from Little House on the Prarie, right?
<Anastasius> +i
<Anastasius> Okay, frankly I've had enough of the runaround.  I'll be back tomorrow to talk to somebody important.
<bazhang> Anastasius, please don't idle here.
<Anastasius> Okay!
<bazhang> is/was hufx Paddy_Ni ?
<bazhang> hufx] (~hufx@178.167.135.82.threembb.ie
 * mneptok shrugs
<bazhang> not sure how git comes into using lucid-proposed
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<elky> bazhang, i don't think so.
<bazhang> elky, okay, thanks
<elky> When's the next IRCC meeting, I want to propose we get a lifetime supply of these made: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3193
<mneptok> elky: i already wrote up a proposal for that in .doc format
<mneptok> *sigh*
<mneptok> |_ocke in #u
<maco> mneptok: i was about to tell them off for language, but they noticed and said wrong channel so i think that means theyre not gonna do it again
<mneptok> but it's |_ocke
<maco> oh
<maco> oooh yeah i have seen that person before
<mneptok> we all have
<mneptok> numerous times.
<mneptok> since i'd get in trouble for just firing my rifle randomly in the neighborhood, i'll go sit in front of the PS3 and take out the frustration.
<elky> that's |_ocke's usual excuse
<ubottu> Random832 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: topic Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged | IRCC meeting: Saturday 12 June 20:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: topic Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged | IRCC meeting: Saturday 12 June 20:00
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (sozmatesyousucka is a troll)
<ubottu> Dotblank2 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Folks.
<knome> Wagen.
<jpds> Is it me, or is xelister in -bugs just annoying?
<knome> yes, it's you who is annoying.
<knome> honestly, i don't know since i don't idle there.
<Pici> idiot
<knome> who is?
<Pici> The person who sent a notice to #ubuntu
<knome> right
<knome> i thought you meant me since that was kind of obvious, but okay ;)
<Pici> jpds: are you talking to him or shall I?
<knome> wasn't there an another guy who did notices, or is this the same?
<Pici> Aparrently mteck /noticed u-offtopic last week
<knome> yeah
<jpds> Pici: I'm not.
<Pici> k. I will.
<ikonia> poutine: hello, how can we help ?
<poutine> I am horny but cannot find suitable pictures/video to fap to
<poutine> is there an apt-repository I should use?
<ikonia> poutine: please leave this channel, it's clear you've just seen it mentioned in ##club-ubuntu and are here to troll, so just leave
<IdleOne> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and channel topics
<ikonia> Anastasius: be with you in just one moment
<Anastasius> k, thanks.
<ikonia> poutine: please leave the channel if you are here to just be an issue
<ikonia> sheesh, here we go again
<ikonia> Anastasius: won't keep you
<Anastasius> ikonia: Eh?
<ikonia> Pici: thank you, Anastasius sorry, just had to get that user removed due to him just joining here after seeing it mentioned in ##club-ubuntu
<Anastasius> Oh.  Yeah, he's a turd.
<ikonia> whoaa, easy there
 * Anastasius simmers.
<ikonia> Anastasius: from reading the log (just doing so now) it appears you've been banned for comments, such as the one you just made
<Anastasius> Yeah, but it's snuxoll.  Seriously?
<ikonia> Anastasius: ubuntu's (and -offtopic) has a pretty strict policy on topic and language (as I'm sure you know)
<Anastasius> ikonia: Is it true that acronyms are now a bannable offense?  LIke wtf or whatever?
<ikonia> Anastasius: all we need is really just a little more self control and hold back in comments, you're in ##club-ubuntu which has a much less strict rule base
<ikonia> Anastasius: they are not banable, eg: you say them you're banned
<ikonia> Anastasius: however, you're asked not to use them, people know what they mean, and don't need to see them
<Anastasius> ikonia:  Oh, well I'm fine with being banned from there, I was just wondering why it happened in the first place.  And I grok the rules, which is why I don't visit official channels usually.
<ikonia> ahhh ok
<Anastasius> We cool?
<ikonia> apologies, I thought you wanted to resolve it, but yeah, that's pretty much the reason (not wtf)
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> totally fine
<Anastasius> Good.  Thanks for actually being of help.  :)
<ikonia> no problem, happy to help. If you want to resolve it at a later date, please revisit the channel
<Anastasius> Cool, thanks.
<ikonia> welcome
<Anastasius> See, I can even leave now without being shoved out.  :)
<IdleOne> have to respect someone who chose to disagrees with the rules but also avoids the channels he/she doesn't like the rules that are set
<IdleOne> That was refreshing to see
<ikonia> he's been nothing but polite to me
<IdleOne> I saw
<IdleOne> he wanted to know why and accepted the reason without being impolite or using foul language. He actually followed the rules he disagreed with while here
<ikonia> I've had no personal issues with him at all, he's very receptive to conversation
<IdleOne> I have to ask though, how do you and others from the op team/bot team keep a cool hand in that channel all the while following to CoC?
<Tm_T> that channel?
<ikonia> mega, paldines off on a rant in ##club-ubuntu, he's been speaking to canonicals lawers to get the logging stopped or something
<Flannel> Which logging?
<IdleOne> ikonia: lol
<IdleOne> the logging of #u
<Tm_T> why they wanted it stopped?
<ikonia> Flannel: all ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> they may as well press charges against all/most of us
<ikonia> I don't know or care, paladines on some sort of quest
<Flannel> ikonia: All Ubuntu channels aren't logged.
<IdleOne> I log the channel for personal use
<Pici> Yes, he sent an email to the ircc about it.
<Flannel> Or are we just referring to the ones that are?
<Pici> We refered him to canonical legal because he was threatening to bring a lawyer in on it.  Something about UK privacy laws or something.
<jpds> Whatever, it's the Internets ere.
<funkyHat> Oh, what a shame Canonical isn't a UK company...
<jpds> funkyHat: We are.
<ikonia> Pici: yeah yeah, what ever
<tonyyarusso> Freenode's based in the UK now though aren't they?
<funkyHat> jpds: Isle of Man I thought
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Yes.
<Pici> ikonia: just saying that we know about it already :)
<ikonia> Pici: no no, I'm just laughing at the stance of it being a survellence complaint
<jpds> I'm with ikonia.
<Pici> oh, yeah, like people in the UK all of a sudden have a problem with surveillence?
<ikonia> the guys clearly got issues he needs to work out
<jpds> I'm pretty sure stuff like the DPA doesn't apply to irclogs.
<jpds> Anyway, IANAL.
<Tm_T> not to mention those two services collecting the logs
<LjL> hi i sent someone here who was asking about the webchat redirection to -proxy-users, though i might be qualified to asnwer that
<LjL> assuming they join that is.
<LjL> i guess not
<LjL> ./part
<ikonia> too quick
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (could someone tell Flannel to take down the attitude?)
<ikonia> Flannel: what's going on ??
<Flannel> Meh.
<Flannel> LjL is extrapolating things to absurdity, so I asked him to stop acting like an idiot.
<IdleOne> dinner time
<Flannel> "I want to retain my LoCo members privacy" to which he accuses me of running a "secret club" where people are censored to not being able to speak about things
<funkyHat> Or he's trying to highlight how difficult it is to make a distinction between "public logging" and mentioning something that was said on IRC
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-30
<bazhang> Please don't invite random teams to join   <----- odd mailing to myself as #xubuntu op; in reference to ubuntu-al
<bazhang> err me
<IdleOne> !membership > omega
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo
<ubottu> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> !no bootinfo is <reply> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<bazhang>  vibhav (~vibhav@59.94.140.218) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> ban evading again vibhav
<vibhav> NO
<vibhav> I have a dynamic IP
<vibhav> Thats why
<vibhav> I can prove it
<bazhang> thats ban evading
<vibhav> but it was not my fault
<bazhang> sure it is.
<rww> You know you're banned from #ubuntu. You go in #ubuntu anyway. This is bad.
<vibhav> Everytime I open my computer , my ip is changed
<vibhav> and Xchat always leads me to the Ubuntu Channel
<bazhang> vibhav, your chances of being unbanned just went way down.
<rww> Then tell it to stop.
<vibhav> WHY?
<bazhang> rww, you want to handle this, or me
<vibhav> Ok I am deleting it from the favourite channels
<rww> bazhang: if you're familiar with the history, I'll step back. I'm not.
<bazhang> rww, sure, I can handle it
<vibhav> vibhav, your chances of being unbanned just went way down Why?
<vibhav> And BTW i was goin to offtopic
<vibhav> So bazhang why have my chances went down?
<vibhav> hey bazhang!
<bazhang> vibhav, just a moment please.
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> Ban is removed
<IdleOne> not it isn't
<vibhav> IdleOne removes ban on *!*@59.94.131.220 what does this mean then?
<IdleOne> you were told not to return for 96 hours
<IdleOne> Now I am wondering if I should just make it a full 30 days
<IdleOne> but I am stepping back
<vibhav> You removed the ban?
<IdleOne> vibhav: bazhang is going to help you in a minute
<bazhang> vibhav, please be patient.
<vibhav> Ok
<Flannel> vibhav: The ban removed was not your ban in #ubuntu, which is currently still there.
<vibhav> which ban was removed then Flannel ?
<Flannel> vibhav: You were banned in this channel for two minutes.  Prior to that, a ban on someone else was removed (again, in this channel).
<Flannel> vibhav: I expect it'll be made clear in english that your #ubuntu banned is removed once it is.  You won't have to try to decypher anything.
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> but atleast I can be on the offtopic community?
<bazhang> vibhav, sure
<bazhang> vibhav, your ban in #ubuntu will be the original 96 hours, provided you dont try to join #ubuntu in that time, nor your MOM using that IP address, etc
<bazhang> vibhav, please come back here at that time, and we can then move forward.
<vibhav> OK
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix in #ubuntu appears to be lying and giving edited (s/parted/fdisk/)output from parted rather than the requested output from fdisk. I have no idea why, and I'm hoping I'm just missing something but I can't explain the output any other way.
 * Jordan_U is confused.
<rww> I usually shrug and stop replying when that happens. Too many people, too little time.
<Jordan_U> This has me intregued though. Either this person is lying about something really odd or something even more odd is happening on their system.
<Jordan_U> I learned something new, there is a separate GNU fdisk based on libparted in universe that when installed superceeds util-linux's fdisk.
<rww> !nickspam > squirming
<rww> hell of an attitude on yagoo all evening, btw.
<rww> I almost had words with them about accusing another user of trolling.
<vibhav> I have a slight requesy
<vibhav> *request*
<Tm_T> yes?
<vibhav> can my ban be shortened to 48 hours or 72 hours??
<Tm_T> no
<vibhav> please
<Tm_T> we have asked you to stay away until given time, and you still fail to follow it
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> Sorry
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu yagoo being clueless and mildly annoying
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (monkey)
<ikonia> vibhav is not getting unbanned soon - he is clearly ot listning to what is being aid to him
<Tm_T> ikonia: same in english?
<ikonia> "not"
<ikonia> "said"
<Tm_T> makes sense now (:
<ikonia> my keyboard is lagging due to a large repo sync]#
<bazhang> <sudokill> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=freenode+register
<bazhang> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<LjL> bazhang: did you send that and !register to him or shall i?
<bazhang> LjL, he presumably saw it the few times others got when asking about it.
<bazhang> again, with his 'u' and 'ur' and 'cos' perhaps not
<bazhang> Chris_H, hi
<Chris_H> Hi, why am I banned in #ubuntu
<bazhang> LjL, thanks for getting him to drop the "u"
<Chris_H> or is it my username
<LjL> let me look at it chris
<Chris_H> ok
<LjL> Chris_H: you've changed your nickname, that's why
<LjL> Chris_H: unfortunately webchat clients have to be treated specially on #Ubuntu
<LjL> Chris_H: so if you change nicknames, you need to part and rejoin
<LjL> please try doing that
<Chris_H> ok
<Chris_H> thanks
<bazhang> sug is jungli?
<bazhang> seem to be from same IP
<bazhang> ie victor and alejandro
<Tm_T> hmm, all these are from same IP?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang>  a simple +q perhaps
<Tm_T> ye, about to do that
<bazhang> that should fix it
<Tm_T> ...I pressed the enter with the same mask at the same time as you did (:
<bazhang> hehe
<Tm_T> and no, I'm not slow
<bazhang> anything but
<bazhang> if sug is in fact jungli, he's ban evading again in #ubuntu
<rukix1x> quti
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nikolaibo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !surround is <reply> If you're having trouble getting surround sound working in Ubuntu, try the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<LjL> !surround is <reply> If you're having trouble getting surround sound working in Ubuntu, try the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Logan_> LjL: thanks :)
<LjL> no prob
<Amaranth> Dave2: You around? Or any other staff?
<Amaranth> Wondering who owns urd
<micahg> hi, how do we get ubottu to recognize the xfce bugtracker/
<tsimpson> what kind of tracker is it?
<charlie-tca> bugzilla.xfce.org
<charlie-tca> modified bugzilla, as far as i know
<asac> who is tunning the ubotX nowadays?
<asac> and running?
<tsimpson> depending on the bot, me
<asac> ubot2 ;)
<tsimpson> then you want jpds
<ikonia> bazhang: sug is jungli and he was removed for ban evading using sug yesterday,Corey was pushing this with staff, I note he's done it again
<asac> tsimpson: gratias
<ikonia> tsimpson: apologies for missing you yesterday
<tsimpson> ikonia: no problem
<ikonia> tsimpson: my question was around the same as bazhang's I got an email response from the #xubuntu-ops launchpad team, but it's not something I'd triggered, do you know what this was about ?
<tsimpson> charlie-tca: ubottu should now work with it
<ikonia> the response came from you, hence asking you
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<micahg> thanks tsimpson
<charlie-tca> Great! it does work!
<tsimpson> ikonia: LP being silly, it was "to" another team which invited ~irc-xubuntu-ops to join it, but LP apparently isn't too discreet
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> so not something I should be actually bothere about
<ikonia> I wondered if something had gone wrong, or I'd actually requested something by accident
<tsimpson> nope, they invited just about every team with "ubuntu" in it from what I could tell
<charlie-tca> Yes, I don't know who sent the invite out.
<charlie-tca> I thought it was me, at first, too.
<ikonia> excellent, so another quality team who are just behaving like idiot facebook processes
<charlie-tca> yes, but I thought tsimpson responded very good.
<ikonia> totally
<topyli> yes the reply was nice and to the point
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1656 users, 0 overflows, 1656 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1656 users, 0 overflows, 1656 limit))
<asac> LjL: jpds: hey ho! ... what we would like to have is ubot2 to join #linaro-android on top of #linaro and #linaro-meeting (where it is already) :) ... let me know! thanks!
<LjL> i don't manage the ubots, you probably want tsimpson
<asac> heh. thats a loop then
<LjL> why, did tsimpson tell you to ask me?
<asac> jpds said that jpds runs ubot2 ... so i guess i have to wait
<asac> LjL: no that was someone else ;)
<LjL> i used to run an "ubotwo" but that's long gone :)
<asac> kk
<asac> and only the runner is admin?
<LjL> i'm not sure, maybe the irc council is also admin
<nhandler> asac: I think you might want ubot5 (based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots), which is run by jussi and tsimpson
 * asac checks
<asac> all i need is lp bugs ;)
<asac> ubutu wiki is on snail today again
<tsimpson> ubot5 does bugs too
<asac> tsimpson: i am happy then ;) ... can you invite him to #linaro-android?
<asac> thx!
<tsimpson> :)
<asac> thanks!
<asac> works well
<asac> the best bot so far!
<asac> has the highest number, so must be best :)
<tsimpson> well, it's the newest...
 * Flannel goes off to register ubot99
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from toad`)
 * popey registers ubotA0 through ubotFF
<rww> ldunn_fn, soren: please /msg nickserv identify :)
<Jordan_U> rww: ':)' isn't a very secure password.
<rww> Jordan_U: It's the perfect password. It looks like an emoticon, so if you type it in-channel people don't suspect a thing!
<topyli> some say the best password is 'incorrect'
<topyli> (if you forget it, your computer will simply tell you what it is)
<LjL> when i get my password wrote my computer tells me things like "you type like you drive" :\
<LjL> and i don't drive very well :/
<rww> sudo insults?
<Jordan_U> Anyone against "!dpkglock is <alias> aptlock"?
<rww> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rww> oh that. works for me
<Jordan_U> !dpkglock is <alias> aptlock
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Jordan_U
<topyli> i don't know. isn't it better to hunt down and gracefully kill the process that's responsible?
<topyli> not sure, that gets the job done just as well
<Flannel> topyli: If there's no process responsible (because it's dead) you need to manually delete the lockfile
<topyli> yeah i suppose
<rww> fwiw, this has never ever happened to me in all my insane apt wanderings. perhaps I am merely lucky.
<topyli> most of the times users just have synaptic runnign somewhere though
<LjL> that's why you only use the factoid if you have a clue what's going on :P
<Flannel> That's why I always force people to give me a ps aux before recommending it :)
<topyli> fair enough :)
<Flannel> too many apt/synaptic/adept/whatever-etc's to enumerate
<rww> I thought we had another factoid somewhere for gracefully killing the process based on the PID in the lockfile
<rww> !search pkill
<ubottu> Found:
<rww> guess not
<rww> !search kill
<ubottu> Found: opguide, speech recognition-#ubuntu-offtopic, stevenk, kill, resetpanels
<rww> !opguide
<ubottu> A guide to help operators learn some of the skills necessary to perform their jobs is available on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuide
<rww> huh, didn't know we had that one.
<Flannel> Why does "kill" return that?
<topyli> we do. feel free to improve
<Flannel> oh, skills.
<Jordan_U> It's apropos still :)
<rww> topyli: i meant the factoid, not the guide
<topyli> ah
<topyli> grr it's late again and i'm pretty sure tomorrow will bring another morning
<Flannel> topyli: That usually happens, yes.
<LjL> is there any hope :(
<Jordan_U> rww: I don't see any PID in my lock file here, it's just empty.
<rww> maybe i'm thinking of something else then
<Jordan_U> Interestingly the lock file is still there after dpkg finished.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-31
<sug> why i am here ?
<sug> :'( what i done wrong
<rww> one sec
<bazhang> jungli
<sug> jungli ?
<rww> Ah. Rampant violation of network protocol via wilful ban-evasion.
<sug> when ?
<bazhang> earlier today
<sug> i want to know about myth ubuntu
<sug> what is that ?
<IdleOne> use a search engine
<sug> no no which wm is install in i ?
<sug> i/it
<bazhang> sug, hi
<sug> guys you all are mad i am not jungli
<rww> uh huh
<bazhang> sug, this is not a support channel.
<sug> i have to instaal master shaper on it
<rww> Shame. Perhaps you shouldn't have pooped where you eat. Or get technical support. Or something.
<sug> but tell me which wm is on mythubuntu
<IdleOne> sug: Please part this channel and stop wasting our time.
<bazhang> sug, try a search engine. mythtv and ubuntu
<sug> sorry but i am not jungli you ppl are thing wrong
<sug> bye
<rww> I wonder why he bothers denying it.
 * rww shrugs, goes back to food
<Tm_T> because it causes more mess?
<bazhang> at least it's not his mom
<sug> fuck you all mofos
<Tm_T> <3
<IdleOne> If you were drinking tea right now, you would not be speaking.
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> <p1oooop> tom4ficus: LIGHT IT ON FIRE AND IGNORE IT!
<rww> IdleOne has ruined tea forever.
<IdleOne> I can change it to Snapple
<IdleOne> made from the best stuff on earth!
<Tm_T> IdleOne: change it to kapsi
<rww> high fructose corn syrup?
<IdleOne> Tm_T: I don't know what kapsi is
<Tm_T> mix of coffee and pepsi (or any cola)
<IdleOne> sounds gross
<Tm_T> try and find out
<bazhang> change it to molasses, makes more sense
<Tm_T> where's the fun in making sense?
<Flannel> You can save it for a rainy day!
<bazhang> steviewonder seems to be less than helpful
<sug> sorry guys
<sug> this is not my sementics
<sug> sorry for abusing you
<sug> god bless you all sorry again
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nikolaibo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Jordan_U> Banned from viewing wikipedia?
<Tm_T> ?
<Jordan_U> ( reffering to a comment from zeekill in #ubuntu )
<ikonia> !ops bacta in #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !ops |bacta in #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> bacta in #ubuntu-server: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (bacta in #ubuntu-server)
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-server (Bacta is on a namespace wide ban - please remove and speak to IRC council for confirmation)
<ikonia> 4 ops for -server, great
<Tm_T> I'm not surprised
<soren> ikonia: I'm not sure what you're asking there.
<soren> ikonia: To kickban him or what?
<Tm_T> yes
<ikonia> soren: bacta is on a namespace wide ban from all ubuntu channels
<soren> alright
<soren> Oh, too slow.
<soren> Story of my life.
<ikonia> you can still stick a ban on bacta!*@*
<ikonia> (please)
<soren> done
 * Tm_T huggles soren
<ikonia> thank you
<Tm_T> micahg: hi, still something we can help you with?
<ikonia> !idle | micahg
<ubottu> micahg: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<soren> ikonia: It's 4 AM in micahg-land. Just FYI.
<ikonia> danke
<ikonia> maybe someone should remove him until he's active
<soren> He's actually an op in #ubuntu-hardened, apparantly.
<ikonia> interesting
<LjL> i find it awful that the Ubuntu site screams "built-in virus protection" :(
<LjL> or for that matter, "free updates for life". says who?
<bazhang> for the life of the website
<ikonia> LjL: ubuntu.com says built in virus protection
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> ikonia: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<LjL> so much marketing crap
<LjL> "With Ubuntu, you can do everything you can do with other operating systems. But faster."
<ikonia> pretty poor
<ikonia> I can now see why the #ubuntu-adverts team feel it appropriate to say the tosh they do
<bazhang> is that the team that wanted to add to the topic of #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> but I can see why they feel it appropriate to write what they did, based on the nonsense ubuntu.com is spouting
<gord> "<LjL> or for that matter, "free updates for life". says who?" <-- mark?
<LjL> gord: and mark can actually make a promise that throughout my life i will get free updates?
<gord> LjL, your reading in to the wording, the updates are free for life, not you will get updates all through your life
<Pici> It says free upgrades for life
<bazhang> for the life of that version
<Pici> I think it means from one release to the next, not necessarily within a release.
<Pici> The picture next to it looks like CD cases anyway.
<LjL> gord: anyway the virus protection thing is complete crap.
<Pici> Unless you count GNU/Linux as being virus protection, but thats stretching the definition a bit.
<gord> i disagree
<Pici> gord: On which part?
<gord> people are worried about viruses, viruses are not a problem on ubuntu, so you distil it down for them. maybe we could offer people a 20 page pdf about the pro's/con's of viruses on linux but that is hardly going to get people to try ubuntu
<Pici> Although maybe if you're talking about AppArmor..
<gord> your just being picky
<LjL> gord: you could have said "There are no viruses" or something
<LjL> gord: "Virus protection" means there is virus protection
<LjL> and that's not being picky, that's reading things how they're written
<LjL> you don't HAVE to defend their silly marketing claims you know
<Pici> LjL: Woudl you say that the explanation under 'Secure' on this page is better worded: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features ?
<Pici> LjL: Its about halfway down the page on the left.
<gord> are security updates and things like apparmor not virus protection?
<LjL> Pici: yes
<LjL> gord: no, they aren't, not under any standard definition of "virus protection"
<gord> [citation needed]
<gord> wait, do you mean we need to ship norton anti-virus like things?
<Pici> Well, if you want to get into semantics, I suppose virus protection != anti-virus.
<bazhang> it's marketing, of course it's lies.
<gord> on ubuntu, we take steps such as security updates and apparmor to protect against viruses and other threats, thus, virus protection
<Pici> gord: I suppose.
<LjL> how does apparmor protect against viruses exactly anyway, since afaik it just applies profiles to the apps shipped with Ubuntu? if i infect the machine, apparmor won't do a thing about it unless i'm much mistaken
<Pici> Also... if someone asked me if they were protected against viruses on Linux, I'd probably say yes.
<gord> apparmor isn't a perfect solution - <user> can still install random crap - but thats true of anything
<LjL> it's not a matter of being a perfect solution or not, it's a matter of not having anything to do with *viruses*
<LjL> it protects against exploits
<gord> right, your talking about removing viruses after infection, thats not the only way of protecting the user against viruses
<Pici> Its sort of like IDS vs. IPS
<Pici> (don't look too closely into that analogy)
<gord> there is prevention and removal, you can claim that ubuntus protection isn't good enough, but you can't claim it does not attempt to protect at all
<ikonia> be nice just to see it worded a little more honest
<ikonia> "there are fewer virus's written for linux, reducing your risk" rather than ubuntu offers virus protection, so your safe
<Pici> LjL just asked about it in -offtopuc, which is probably where this conversation belongs anyway.
<Pici> also, early, spelling, etc.
<popey> um, unrelated to ubuntu, but cluefull people are here... how can I set a channel (which is no longer needed/used) to forward to a new channel?
<ikonia> +I ?
<ikonia> ahh, no
<popey> so if people join #a they end up in #b
<bazhang> ask some staffers lurking about here?
<LjL> popey: /cs set #channel mlock +if #channel2
<popey> thanks!
<popey> then kick everyone?
<bazhang> or ask them to part?
<jussi> popey: /msg chanserv clear #channel users
<Pici> popey: You'll need to be opped in #channel2, or have #channel2 be +F for it to work.
<nhandler> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels
<Pici> Sure... wiki pages are good too.
<LjL> especially those i wrote! :P
 * LjL forgot
<Pici> !pamerror is <reply> If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see http://goo.gl/ZD0Lk
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> Will the bot parse its own bug links?
<Pici> I forget if its set as an outfilter.
 * Pici tests
<Pici> !pamerror is <reply> If you're receiving https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/790538
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790538 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam update causes cron to stop working with "Module is unknown" error" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubottu> But pamerror already means something else!
<Pici> !pambug is <reply> If you're receiving https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/790538
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !pambug
<ubottu> If you're receiving https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/790538
<Pici> !forget pambug
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<ts2> the bot won't parse messages it sends
<Pici> ts2: okay.
<Pici> !pamerror ~= s#http.*#https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538#
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790538 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam update causes cron to stop working with "Module is unknown" error" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> Also, sorry for the noise, I thought I was doing the modifications in my ubottu window.
<SUG> sorry guys
<SUG> that's not my sementics
<SUG> plz forgive me
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> jungli this is unacceptale
<ikonia> your behaviour has once again been reported to freenode
<SUG> ikonia: you dunno any thing which happer few hours later
<ikonia> SUG: I'm not interested
<SUG> happer/happen
<ikonia> SUG: please leave this channel and keep out of the ubuntu channels - you are NOT welcome
<SUG> bazhang: IdleOne sorry guys plz forgive me
<ikonia> SUG: please leave this channel and do not try to join #ubuntu channels
<Pici> *yawn*
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> sooner he's kicked off the network and forgotten about the better
<Pici> er, since when was !controls entire unhelpful?
<Pici> s/entire/entirely/
<LjL> Pici: it says you last edited it :P
<Pici> I know. It was jussi before that though.
<LjL> that pesky australofinn
<Pici> LjL: I changed s/In/Starting in/ before I realized that it wasn't linking to a good place.
<Pici> !controls s#, please see https.*#and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633#
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !controls =~ s#, please see https.*#and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633#
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL> Pici: it originally linked to http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Pici> LjL: Looks like that 404s now.
<LjL> i see
<ikonia> why we link to external pages when they should be made into wiki pages I don't know
<Pici> ikonia: pad.lv is a url-shortener for launchpad
<ikonia> I meant the http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ikonia> which is what used to be used
<LjL> because we're too lazy to make them wiki pages?
<ikonia> possibly
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> maybe we could tie in more with the docs team
<LjL> is there still a docs team? judging from the state of the wiki, i thought not ;(
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<nhandler> LjL: The Doc team works on help.ubuntu.com/community and the system docs. wiki.ubuntu.com is the team wiki.
<Pici> team wiki?
<nhandler> Pici: Teams use it for their wiki pages and projects.
<Pici> nhandler: I see... I think/
<nhandler> Pici: I just refer to them as the "wiki", "community help wiki", and "system docs"
<LjL> i know that
<LjL> i just refer to both as wiki
<vibhav> ummm.... Done?
<vibhav> hello?
<LjL> what?
<vibhav> you know what
<LjL> ok then i do
<vibhav> what does that mean?
<LjL> you know what it means
<LjL> (i guess)
<LjL> (just as much as i know what, anyway)
<vibhav> (In simple words , Am I unbanned?
<ikonia> no
<Pici> vibhav: Were you dealing with any particular op in.. nevermind
<ikonia> ha ha
<vibhav> :*(
<ikonia> vibhav: I'm sorry, but I keep having to ask you to do things 10 times, and you still keep coming back, despite being warned that...
<ikonia> oh, he's gone
<Pici> But we have rww in his place.
<oCean> when not logged in, bantracker says    Join #ubuntu-ops on irc.freenode.net to descuss bans
<ikonia> I'll take that
<oCean> now descuss
<rww> Pici: and now you don't!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nikolaibo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<micahg> my apologies for idling
<Sug> sorry ops
<Sug> forgive me plz
<Pici> Sug: I think we've been through this already.
<Sug> no i don't want to unbanned on ubuntu
<Sug> i say sorry for my behaviour
<Sug> sorry
<Pici> maco: taowa has been asking about a cloak for at least two hours now.
<maco> oh
<Pici> I'd assume that #freenode told him to wait 2 weeks, as he hasn't gotten one there after asking and speaking to a staffer in private.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cvw-a appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<vibhav> hey ikonia I have a reason why I gave those Links....
<vibhav> hi guys
<ikonia> vibhav: sorry what ?
<vibhav>  I have a reason why I gave those Links....
<ikonia> errrrr, it's a bit late now
<vibhav> ikonia, Listen for now
<ikonia> no thanks
<ikonia> you had no reason at the time
<vibhav> ikonia, I thought about it
<vibhav> ikonia, I was too tense at that time
<ikonia> I'm not really interested to be honest
<ikonia> yes, I'm not interested
<ikonia> at the time you where just posting random links, it got you banned
<vibhav> ikonia, I was not posting random links
<ikonia> taking 4 days to think it over and come up with an excuse is of no interest to me
<vibhav> ikonia, You gave sahip a hcl list , but I was willing to give sahip best hardware
<vibhav> ikonia, for linux
<ikonia> you even admit you hadn't read the links, so I'm not sure why you're even trying to come up with an excuse
<ikonia> vibhav: please stop wasting my time with excuses, you hadn't read the links, and just posted them out to a user
<ikonia> I asked you to stop 2 more times and you did it again
<ikonia> lets not go through this again
<vibhav> The link did not tell what hardware to buy , but it recommended what vendors what it should use
<ikonia> please stop
<ikonia> the links where useless and you admitted you hadn't even read them
<ikonia> so please stop trying to justify it now, it shows how much you've missed the point of why you where banned
<vibhav> they were not
<vibhav> And I came to know my NAS uses the same hardware...
<ikonia> ok - so a hardware compatability list for the first version of the 2.6 kernel from 2004 is valid now ?
<ikonia> is that what you're saying
<vibhav> The Link did not say buy a "ABC" Harddisk or a "XYZ" CPU , But it recommended to buy Hardware from "ABC" Company
<ikonia> and I'm not sure how you can say you used those links to buy your nas as you said the other day you didn't even read the links
<Pici> Its fine to say that you don't know when someone asks a question. You don't need to try to find information that you may not understand and throw it at the user.
<ikonia> Pici: exactly,
 * Pici will now let ikonia handle the rest
<ikonia> if you don't know the answer, just don't offer info
<ikonia> Pici: no, you're spot on
<vibhav> I was just trying to be helpful
<ikonia> posting random links to people that you've not even read just doesn't help
<ikonia> vibhav: yes, but I had to ask you 3 times to stop, which ended up in a ban because you wouldn't stop
<vibhav> And I said "hey sahip , you can refer to these : .........."
<ikonia> but you CAN'T refer to them
<ikonia> they are invalid
<vibhav> And I DID NOT SAY "hey sahip , this is the best hardware......"
<ikonia> one was from 2004 - hardware support has changed a lot since then
<ikonia> you're not listening
<ikonia> no-one said you did
<ikonia> this is the other part of the problem
<IdleOne> the point is not what you said but how irrelevant the info you gave was.
<ikonia> you offered invalid/incorrect advice from a web page to someone looking for support
<vibhav> No it was not incorrect
<ikonia> if he had looked at purchasing hardware/had problems that link was incorrect
<vibhav> It was partly correct
<LjL> vibhav: how could you know? you hadn't READ it at the time
<ikonia> it was not correct
<IdleOne> 6.5 year old info on best hardware is hardly helpful
<ikonia> you didn't even read them
<ikonia> as LjL has just pointed out by typing faster
<vibhav> LjL,  I am talking to ikonia  now
<ikonia> vibhav: ljl is right though
<vibhav> IdleOne, That goes  to you too
<ikonia> you didn't read the links, so you didn't even know how valid it was
<ikonia> vibhav: they are both correct
<LjL> vibhav: and you're also going in circles, and this is annoying *me*
<vibhav> ikonia,  I have somee sense to read , I read some bits which sounded good to me....
<ikonia> you didn't read it
<ikonia> you even admitted you didn't read it
<ikonia> vibhav: look - take some time out and think about what you offer to people in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I can change the ban in #ubuntu to a mute, so you can join the channel again and watch how others help
<vibhav> ikonia, OK
<ikonia> get an idea for how people offer advice they know, or if they offer research, it's checked out research (mostly)
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> vibhav: you can now join #ubuntu, but you won't be able to speak in the channel
<ikonia> take some time to watch the info going past and how it applies to people asking questions
<vibhav> ok
<ikonia> vibhav: if people talk to you (as in this channel) please please, try to actually listen to the message they are giving you
<ikonia> don't twist it around to try to justify your actions, it's ok to make mistakes or not know the answer
<vibhav> As you wish
<ikonia> ok, well I guess we are done here for the moment
<vibhav> :*(
<ikonia> if you'd like to leave this channel and join #ubuntu to observe, that would be great
<vibhav> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<ikonia> ooh, one moment, I may have missed a ban
<ikonia> try now please
<ikonia> LjL: thank you, I missed that
<vibhav> thank you guys
<ikonia> thank you
<vibhav> I am unmute
<ikonia> no, you're not
<ikonia> you can't speak in the channel
<vibhav> ohh.. thats fone then
<vibhav> fine
<ikonia> great
<vibhav> If I prove that I will not do it again  can my ban be shortened
<CarlFK> I am pretty sure it is not possible to prove future behavior
<ikonia> there is no proof, as you can't speak, just take a little time to watch the channel
<vibhav> pleaseeee.....
<ikonia> vibhav: what did I say about not listening
<ikonia> I told you what to do the other day, and you came in arguing your ban duration
<vibhav> Unmute me for some time , and ill prove to you that I can really help....
<ikonia> all you had to do is follow what you where told - the ban is your own fault and increased for your own problems
<ikonia> follow the instructions you've been given
<CarlFK> vibhav: do you have a launchpad account?
<ikonia> take some time and follow the conversation in the channel
<vibhav> CarlFK,  Yeah , and I have signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<vibhav> And I am identified
<CarlFK> vibhav: what is your lp username?
<CarlFK> I am curious what you participate in
<vibhav>  email is vibhavp@gmail.com
<vibhav> and username at the ubuntu fourms is infinitybot
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~vibhavp  is this you?
<vibhav> wait
<vibhav> slow internet
<vibhav> yeah this is my account
<CarlFK> k. thanks.
<vibhav> why did you want to know that CarlFK ?
<CarlFK> I am curious what you participate in
<vibhav> I did not partcipate in anything , but I am working on my PPA
<CarlFK> no problem.  my curiosity is satisfied.
<CarlFK> I suggest you part this channel.
<vibhav> OK , I Respect your decisions ,
<vibhav> Bye
<ikonia> for someone needing his ban removed so quickly he then quit
<Magizian> I completely revamped the magizian underground today.. if interested in new developments, browse http://magizian.hopto.org
<Pici> uh
<hypatia> ban?
<Pici> Did they do it elsewhere too?
<ikonia> idiot
<Tm_T> how rude
<ikonia> sorry, but it's the truth
<ikonia> this guy keeps joining, making these statments and parting
<hypatia> yeah it's just kinda odd
<hypatia> hence the suggestion to ban :)
<rww> !away > Githz|away
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> frackle called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> IdleOne, your fanclub called.
<IdleOne> my fanclub?
<IdleOne> I think that was more about getting staff attention. I just got caught in the cross fire
<elky> IdleOne, someone requested your assistance with their potty time.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-01
<Jordan_U> madprop's link in #ubuntu looks suspicious.
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: I watched it, it's a camcorder poited at his screen
<CarlFK> and some rendered text "used to work, now it doesnt..  please help"  kinda impressive, wish I could help
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !no merge is <alias> merging
<Jordan_U> !merging
<ubottu> Merging is the process of including changes from other distributions (most commonly Debian) into Ubuntu packages, and is typically a major focus at the beginning of each Ubuntu development cycle.  Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging for more information.
<Jordan_U> !merge
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<Jordan_U> Seems reasonable to me.
<Jordan_U> !no merge is <alias> merging
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<Logan_> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> Logan_: You're welcome.
<rww> *checks channel name* okay good. I'm going to sleeps. metatagg is banforwarded to ##fix_your_connection, someone might want to check on them at some point (they're still broken as of now).
<Magizian> would you like to buy a wireless satallite connection? if it occurs enough, the sales of such will produce free wireless satallite connection for everyone.   super secure.
<Magizian> and a promise not to be like the pink ribbon people, the ama, the w.h.o., the feed the hungry people and such like so that keep from doing the job and hinder others from doing that job so they can continue to milk that cow.
<Magizian> ... however, I might hold off till I have 3 or more times what it costs to do the thing.. gotta have a personal profit..
<patCork> hi all
<Jordan_U> patCork: Hi. How can we help you?
<Tm_T> patCork: hi
<patCork> I want to regester my name, so I can join channels, I'm trying to do so but my e-mail or password dosent seem to work
<patCork> any ideas
<patCork> -NickServ- patCork is already registered.
<patCork> >nickserv< identify ****
<oCean> patCork: that is not ubuntu specific. Try #freenode channel
<Jordan_U> patCork: That's more of a question for #freenode. We don't control registration.
<patCork> Thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> patCork: You're welcome.
<oCean> patCork: this channel has a no-idling policy. If you have nothing else for us, can you please part?
<vibhav> hey ikonia
<elky> ...
 * Tm_T huggles all
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu mentman keeps recommending installing Windows to people randomly
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> prescientjL
<LjL> i'm not prescient, i just like to be generous with @marks :P
<LjL> and with mark
<bazhang> riiiiight..
<Pici> IdleOne: ?
<IdleOne> morning
<IdleOne> what's up Pici ?
<Pici> IdleOne: er, I misread. Carry on.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> looked like the same ban I also did a double take
<Pici> Yeah.
<IdleOne> al and la
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nikolaibo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<popey> getting quite chatty in #u
<Pici> yeah
<jpds> usarios, otra vez.
<jpds> Esto acabara mal.
<genii-around> Is +1 open again?
<Pici> genii-around: It has been for a bit now
<genii-around> Pici: OK, thanks
<Junglix> sorry ops
<Junglix> sorry for my behavior
<Pici> :/
 * genii-around makes some coffee, passes the mugs around
<jussi> Oooh, I spy a birthday...
<oCean> Isn't <Nece228> banned from -ot?
<jussi> oCean: do you not have bantracker access?
<oCean> I do
<oCean> it was loading :)
<jussi> lol
<jussi> anyway, bed time for me - after midnight here
<rww> Well, are they ;P?
<Pici> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-02
<rww> IdleOne: am assuming this one will last longer than 12 hours ;P?
<IdleOne> rww: I thought maybe they would get the picture last time
<rww> Flannel: yeah, they're now +b in #ubuntu instead of +q.
<Flannel> I saw that, I assumed he thought you banned him from -ot when I kicked him
<LiquidState> ubuntu ops yay yay
<LiquidState> so
<LiquidState> whats good
<LiquidState> well?
<Flannel> LiquidState: So, I found out why you were banned in #ubuntu.
<LiquidState> ok
<LiquidState> ow. I think a bug just bit my neck
<Flannel> It seems you were being disruptive, and didn't respond well to people asking you to stop.
<Flannel> In case there was any confusion about that.
<LiquidState> seems that way huh
<LiquidState> looks can be deceiving .
<LiquidState> what is a turtle but a hawk in disguise
<Flannel> LiquidState: Anyway, I'm going to agree with rww's suggestion that you come back in 24 hours or so, and we can discuss this more then.
<LiquidState> why would I come back seriously
<LiquidState> to talk to you about how you don't help people just enforce rules
<Flannel> LiquidState: To talk about your ban so it can be resolved and removed.
<LiquidState> I don't need it removed I can remove it my self
<Flannel> LiquidState: If you feel that the rules weren't being enforced, we can discuss that at that time as well.
<LiquidState> [obviously]
<rww> As I've mentioned, that would violate network policy and is not a good idea.
<LiquidState> the rules are always being enforced
<LiquidState> thats not what I said
<Flannel> LiquidState: No, ban evasion is not removing your ban, and I'd really prefer you didn't go down that path.
<LiquidState> im not some griefer
<LiquidState> I won't come back again
<Flannel> LiquidState: You're right, that isn't what you said.  But regardless, come back and we can probably resolve it.
<Flannel> LiquidState: If you feel that way, that's fine.
<Flannel> Good luck in your future endeavors.
<LiquidState> just know you guys really do suck.
<Flannel> LiquidState: We'll keep that in mind.  Have a nice evening.
<LiquidState> night.
<LiquidState> but you know where I am located by now
<LiquidState> night red pajama pants.
<IdleOne> My pj'sa re blue
<IdleOne> are*
<rww> what pants is
<IdleOne> pants is slacks
<Flannel> rww: We call trousers pants.
<IdleOne> or yeah trousers
<Flannel> (and we call pants underwear)
<IdleOne> basically pyjama pants are pyjama bottoms
<Flannel> IdleOne: You assume rww sleeps clothed!
<IdleOne> not all all
<rww> that was the joke, yes ;P
<ikonia> elky: to point out the anapnea shell terms and conditions that magizian is using
<ikonia> * No usage of your Anapnea account to harrass a third party is allowed.
<ikonia> therefor I have logged a complaint
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> false
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<vibhav> am I unbaned??
<ikonia> no
<vibhav> :*(
<ikonia> you are not banned
<ikonia> you are muted in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you are free to join
<vibhav> :*(
<ikonia> posting those faces won't get him anywhere
<ikonia> I asked him to spend time in #ubuntu muted to watch how people offered/gave support
<ikonia> he's not been in #ubuntu atll
<ikonia> hello again vibhav
<ikonia> vibhav: what can we do for you now ?
<vibhav> ikonia, (I swear) I am going to USA tomorrow as a tourist , so I will have no IRC for 1 month....So I I can be unmuted now....
<ikonia> no
<vibhav> :*(
<ikonia> if you are going to be out for a month, there is no need for you to be concerned about the duration of your mute
<ikonia> talk to us in a month when you come back
<ikonia> vibhav: the point of your mute is so you can sit in ubuntu and watch how help is given
<ikonia> vibhav: so when you come back from your months holiday, you can spend a day or two muted in #ubuntu and we'll look at removing the ban
<elky> heh
<bazhang> was he the one claiming it was his mom?
<ikonia> few seconds too slow
<elky> His demonstrated capacity for learning makes me suspect no amount of sitting and watching is going to help
<ikonia> no, he was just offering nonsense advice to people, just wanted him to watch how others help to get an idea
<bazhang> ie after he was banned, and ban evading
<ikonia> oh, I didn't see him say it was his mum
<maco> i have to go to work. someone kick goiboi in -ot if they keep on
<rww> maco: Thanks, now I'm getting PM abuse ;P
<vibhav> hey ikonia
<vibhav> I have a prob
<vibhav> a BIG PROB
<vibhav> any op here?
<Pici> vibhav: Whats up?
<vibhav> Pici,  I have a big prob , and I am muted on the channel
<vibhav> bad ikonia
<vibhav> :(
<Pici> Sorry, having some computer issues here myself.
<IdleOne> vibhav: What did ikonia ask you to do before he removes the mute?
<jpds> Pici: How many times did you reboot it?
<ikonia> hello theuser
<ikonia> theuser: if you need to be in this channel I need you to respond please
<ikonia> !idle | theuser
<ubottu> theuser: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<theuser> i don't understand
<h00k> theuser: if you don't have any issues in here, please /part as this channel isn't for idling
<h00k> slowpoke.jpg
<ikonia> you don't understand....yet you did
<rww> maybe you scared them off ;P
<rww> ikonia: fyi, your banforward #38616 mask BajK!*@$#ubuntu-ops got turned into BajK!*@ during a netsplit and isn't valid anyway, hence BajK being in #ubuntu.
<rww> I suspect that since it's been applied since March and nobody noticed it was broken that it's not overly important to keep.
<jussi> rww: If the guy has managed to not act up since march, that says the ban shouldnt be there imho.
<rww> jussi: Yup. I think we need to do a general ban review, personally. I don't believe that the 200 or so bans we have that are over a month old are all necessary.
<jussi> rww: yeah, I agree. I wonder what the easiest way to go about it is?
<rww> jussi: One obvious first phase would be to generate lists of bans for each op and ask them to review them. I could do that rather easily (and it'd work better than BT because BT has stale and missing entries)
<jussi> rww: please do generate them. (Myrtti used to do this, but has long disappeared)
<rww> Will do. Any particular format you'd like, or just a list of banmasks per person?
<ikonia> rww: nice spot, thank you
<rww> $size = scalar @{$ops{$op}};
<rww> I have a headache.
<ikonia> I can return to feasting
<charlie-tca> Can we have the topic in #ubuntu+1 updated for alpha1? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-June/000853.html
<rww> thanks charlie-tca, one sec
<charlie-tca> sure. I am learning to make sure I got the announcement right, even.
<highvoltage> f/win 15
<Jordan_U> Is it just me or have there been a lot more people asking for support for *really* EOL releases recently?
<Pici> Jordan_U: Well, dapper just went EOL a few days ago
<Jordan_U> Pici: Oddly enough I can't remember any Dapper users, that would have been at least half reasonable. gahlberg in #ubuntu just asked about Breezy.
<Pici> Jordan_U: Yeesh.
<rww> Jaunty's come up a lot too.
<Pici> The folks who manage the web facing archives sometimes don't actually move the repositories to old-releases until a while past the EOL date
<Pici> If you want specifics, ping jpd-s
<Jordan_U> What was the first release to actually warn you that you are using an EOL release instead of just breaking?
<genii-around> The first one I recall doing that was 6.06
<ubottu> qin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, galaxy_999 said: What is The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything
<IdleOne> galaxy_999: 42
<galaxy_999> ubottu already knows !42. was trying to see if it could answer without the !bang
<ubottu> galaxy_999: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<galaxy_999> ubottu: silence you!
<IdleOne> galaxy_999: ubottu only answers to commands
<ubottu> In ubottu, galaxy_999 said: !What is The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything
<galaxy_999> :P
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> if !command doesn't exist it then relays here because it thinks you are requesting !command to be added
<IdleOne> or edited
<galaxy_999> neat little "trick"
<galaxy_999> so all the ubuntops have ubottu edit powers or only a select few?
 * galaxy_999 maybe this is ot for this channel
<IdleOne> most but not all
<IdleOne> galaxy_999: if there is nothing else please don't idle in this channel.
<galaxy_999> IdleOne:  fair enough
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-03
<vibhav> Am i Unbanned ( 4 days)
<ikonia> vibhav: no
<ikonia> you're not listening
<ikonia> anyway, I thought you where going to the USA today
<vibhav> Just Wait , my friens
<vibhav> Ill ask my mother
<ikonia> we agreed we'd speak about this when you came back in a month
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> don't need to ask you're mother
<ikonia> I'll speak to you in a month when you get back
<vibhav> Ill ask my motherbb+
<ikonia> no, I'll speak to you in a month
<ikonia> when you come back
<vibhav> New York , Washington DC, New Jersey and Santa Clara
<ikonia> vibhav: ok - bye, see you in a month
<vibhav> I will go at night , still 6 hours remaining
<ikonia> ok, well, I'll see you in a month
<vibhav> Bye!
<ikonia> bye
<elky> the fail is strong
<ikonia> indeed, I feel a strong distrubance in the fail
<ikonia> hello again TheUser
<ikonia> can we help you at all today ?
<ikonia> you joined this channel yesterday and it was explained to you that unless you needed something from the operator team we requested you leave the channel and come back when you need something
<ikonia> TheUser: so do you actually need something from us today ?
<vibhav> hey ikonia , Can You unmute me for some time
<vibhav> I am having a problem\
<vibhav> hey ikonia
<vibhav> now hes not listening lol
<ikonia> I am
<ikonia> vibhav: you're the one who's not listening
<ikonia> vibhav: I explained the reason why you where muted, can you remember that reason ?
<jpds> Alright.
<vibhav> IKONIA!
<ikonia> YES !
<vibhav> I Have a problem regarding the screen resolution
<ikonia> I understand that
<vibhav> So if I can be unmuted for sometime then muted
<ikonia> can you remember the reason I said you where muted in the channel, and what I asked you to do to resolve this
<vibhav> I forgot what did I have to do to resolve it
<ikonia> so you've forgot despite me telling you pretty much every time you've joined this channel and asked for the mute to be removed ?
<vibhav> ohh...
<ikonia> I think we'll pick this up when you come back from your months break
<ikonia> it may stay clear in your mind when you come back from your holiday
<ikonia> vibhav: drop by in a month when you return from your holiday
<ikonia> !idle | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<vibhav> soory ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<vibhav> But atleast I can solve my problem?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not at this time
<vibhav> please
<ikonia> there are other channels you can use outside of #ubuntu
<vibhav> like?
<ikonia> please stop asking, part of the problem is you don't listen so I suggest you listen to this
<ikonia> vibhav: if you search the freenode channel list you'll find various other linux channels
<vibhav> ok I will listen from now on
<elky> vibhav, if you don't start listening, I will ban you from this channel until your break is over.
<ikonia> I'm not moving on him - until he can show he can listen
<elky> he's at the point he has to do a lot of convincing for most of us here
<vibhav> ikonia,  This is really a tough  problem
<ikonia> yes ?
<ikonia> vibhav: it doesn't matter, you are not listening
<vibhav> I really need to solve it
<vibhav> ok Ill listen to you from now on
<vibhav> please!
<ikonia> you can wait until you come back from your holiday
<ikonia> no, you should have listened from day 1, or at least day 2
<ikonia> this has gone on long enough, we'll discuss it when you come back from your month holiday
<ikonia> vibhav: see you in a month
<ikonia> vibhav: I'd rather not ask you again, please leave the channel now and return when you are back from holiday
<ikonia> ahhh changing IP's
<vibhav> ikonia, Its a serious problem now, If I dont fix it soon , My fathers gonna come from his office after 1 hours and he will scold me , and my internet connection is fluctuating
<vibhav> *hour*
<ikonia> vibhav: repeating this won't change anything
<ikonia> vibhav: we'll see you in a month
<vibhav> please , I dont wanna get scolded from my father
<ikonia> vibhav: we'll see you in a month
<vibhav> for some time unmute
<ikonia> vibhav: if you ask again before the month is up, it well beomce two months
<vibhav> is the ban extended?
<ikonia> the part "LISTEN" and act on it is what's needed
<ikonia> it will be if you ask again
<ikonia> we'll see you in a month
<vibhav> But If the ban is 96 hours , according to me , the ban should end at 5 o clock
<ikonia> 96 hours ?
<vibhav> cause I was banned at 5 o clock
<ikonia> its a MONTH
<vibhav> Who said its a month?
<ikonia> listen to what's been said
<ikonia> you did
<vibhav> I was told 96 hours
<ikonia> you said you where going away for a month so didn't need IRC, I said we'll discuss it in a month when you return
<vibhav> I said I will be goin gto USA for a month
<ikonia> ok - so we'll discuss this in a month when you come back
<ikonia> this has been said multiple times to you and shows you do not listen
<ikonia> vibhav: please leave the channel and we'll see you in a month
<jpds> Seriously, people.
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> what's up
<bazhang> oh lawd
<bazhang> burkeanapostate is who I think it is?
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> * qwerrt (~qweqweqwe@59.94.136.64) has left #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> seems to be vibhav
<bazhang> lubuntu is officially supported?
<Pici> sort of
<bazhang> sounds resounding
<Pici> There are lubuntu-* package in the repositories
<jussi> its an official derivative now :)
<jussi> or rather... on the way to be official when oneiric comes out
<jussi> http://lubuntu.net/tags/official-status
<rww> bazhang: Lubuntu is fully officially supported for >= 11.10. Versions prior to that have their packages in the official repositories, but Lubuntu CDs from those versions include an unofficial PPA, so it's a bit sketchy.
<Pici> so.. 'sort of'
<rww> For purposes of #ubuntu, I decided to personally just let it be supported there, especially since it's going to be fine in the future and #lubuntu is small. ymmv.
<LjL> hello
<rww> robrt`, UndiFineD: Hi. How can we help you?
<UndiFineD> sorry, accidental enter
<bazhang> * [gnome3schit] (~ads@p57976DCC.dip.t-dialin.net): adsdsaadsasd   <--- wonder who that is
<Pici> ugh
<ikonia> bazhang: if he is a problem, I'll pick it up with his ISP
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-04
<bazhang> <r0fs3ck5> the one thing  I like about unity is that multimedia works out of the box.
<bazhang> is that correct?
<CarlFK> multimedia is kinda vague.
<bazhang> he seems to spreading nonsense.
<bazhang> err +be
<CarlFK> yeah, watching....
<bazhang> really don't like that nick or real name
<CarlFK> i wonder why the ~pastebin ?
<CarlFK> thats why.  huh.
<bazhang> he forgot the address
 * Jordan_U thinks that !details should automatically be triggered whenever a new user enters #ubuntu.
<qwertynkhfs> How do I be an op?
<ldunn> Did you not read !canibeanop?
<qwertynkhfs> oh..
<qwertynkhfs> I thought tht=at factoid was useless
<ldunn> Why would you think that?
<ldunn> In any case, #ubuntu-irc is more appropriate for that question. You know, like it says in the factoid.
<qwertynkhfs> ok thanks
<qwertynkhfs> please kick me
<elky> As someone who gets to vote on who gets to be an op, I'm pretty sure you've just made up my mind with "factoids are useless" and "please kick me".
<ldunn> qwertynkhfs: just part yourself, thanks
<qwertynkhfs> Actually I dont know how to wuit a channel in Babbel
<elky> the same way you do in other irc clients?
<elky> if /part doesn't work, then babbel is useless.
<ikonia> IdleOne: do you need something from us ?
<ikonia> IdleOne: sorry, that was for ILogYou
<ikonia> I appreciate he's identified, but is this a bot or person ?
<Tm_T> a person
<oCean> also in -team?
<ikonia> -/window 14
<ikonia> if it's a known person fine, just had worries that it's a logbot, as you say alsoi in -team
<apachelogger> ikonia: just freaking you out :P
<ikonia> ahhhhh it's you
<Tm_T> ikonia: I would have expected whois being revealed that
<ikonia> I didn't associate the name with the nick
<Tm_T> hmm, you don't get the freenode account name?
<ikonia> no
<Tm_T> interesting
<ikonia> didn't notice it to be honest, just saw name/cloak
<ikonia> people just throw random links at people without any research or infomation on the problem
<ikonia> really starting to get quite annoying, it's supposed to be a help/support channel, not a google spew channel
<Tm_T> indeed
<elky> ikonia, y u haet freedom?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> can't stand it
<ikonia> I am a freedom hater
<elky> :)
<elky> ikonia, wow.
<ikonia> ?
<elky> mahen
<ikonia> total idiot who can stay banned as far as I'm concerned now, he's had enough chances
<ikonia> just can't behave in the ubuntu name space
<elky> also, I'm pretty sure that was unoriginal.
<elky> so originality fail on top of homophobic slur
<mahen23> woah woah woah
<mahen23> what is with the banned?
<LjL> mahen23: perhaps you shouldn't have used the term "gay" derogato... derogatively... uh, in a bad way.
<mahen23> pathetic
<LjL> ok
<LjL> at least it's just pathetic and not gay
<Tm_T> what ban where?
<Tm_T> ah, there
<ldunn> -offtopic, about... 45 minutes ago
<elky> LjL, pejoratively.
<LjL> thanks :)
<elky> It nicely gets around the wishful loophole where some claim it isn't derogative where they are.
<bazhang> <theo_> nog vrijgezelle dames hier \
<bazhang> I can guess what that says
<elky> yeah
<oCean> silly dutchlanders
<ikonia> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ikonia> not exactly delighted to be linking to linuxquestions.oirg
<ikonia> org
<LjL> uhm there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages
<ikonia> worth changing ?
<rww> yes, imho
<ikonia> this a very annoying suggestion (I'm sorry) but is it worth us as a team looking at the external factoids ubottu links to and trying to get what we consider "safe" or uniform versions into the ubuntu wiki ?
<IdleOne> I think whenever we can link to "official" wiki pages it is preferable
<ikonia> yes, but also a good wiki page
<ikonia> there is so much junk in there
<rww> I think we should be working with the Documentation team more than we do, and that this would be part of that. Unfortunately, I don't have any time to spearhead such a thing.
<ikonia> rww: the what.....
<LjL> =)
<rww> ikonia: persia and I talked about it at length a few months ago in here
<ikonia> there seems to be some sort of fantasy about the documentation team
<rww> specifically?
<ikonia> that they are active and maintaining things
<rww> yeah, I suspected that was what you meant, based on the idling I've been doing in the relevant places
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> hello slack-m
<slack-m> hello
<ikonia> how can the #ubuntu-ops team help you today ?
<slack-m> idk
<rww> They're banforwarded here from #ubuntu by Pici.
<ikonia> yup, saw it as he left
<rww> !classic =~ s/You.*$/To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic"./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-05
<rww> considering banforwarding him to ##drunk-jail
<rww> mainly because i just made that channel and find the concept amuysing
<rww> "you can get unforwarded if you can answer this CAPTCHA without hitting on anything!"
<elky> heh
<bazhang> * [joseph_] (~joseph@67.213.39.82): Joseph
<bazhang> seems like a troll. complaining that ylfmos is Chinese
<bazhang> wow.
<IdleOne> staff take a look at #freenode
<IdleOne> oh nm :/
<bazhang> sirfartsalot is not making much sense.
<CarlFK> rubbity [~nerfnord@sd-23674.dedibox.fr  just barfed? in #linuxhelp
<ubottu> [an]droidman called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> slow learner is slow.
<Anastasius> Hi there!
<ldunn> Hi.
<Anastasius> ldunn: Can you tell me why, and be specific, I'm banned from #u-o again?
<ldunn> Anastasius: I imagine it's because you outright admitted that you were deliberately harassing a user. This is not allowed.
<Anastasius>  Let's test your skills out here.
<Anastasius> Who, elky?  I haven't bothered her in hours and she conveniently disappeared when I did.
<ldunn> Yes, elky. <Anastasius> Well, it seems I got elky to shut up, so my work here is done for the night.  Have a good evening all!
<Anastasius> Get a ruling for me, please.
<Anastasius> ldunn: Ridiculous.
<rww> Anastasius: The bantracker comment for your ban is "boring trolling and opbaiting". I hope this is enlightening :|
<Anastasius> It's really not.  I want you to provide examples.
<Anastasius> And also, present those examples to the council.
<rww> Anastasius: Unfortunately, I am rather too busy learning how to walk around LambdaMOO. "/lastlog Anastasius" or your client's equivalent should function reasonably well.
<Anastasius> rww: Oh, so that's it?  I insult elky (and who doesn't want to, really) and I get banned?
<rww> Anastasius: That's entirely different fron what I said, but you're welcome to put words in my mouth as much as you like.
<rww> s/n /m /
<Anastasius> You're better than that, sir.
<Anastasius> Yes, you learned how to skirt the issue at hand as well.  Good job.
<Anastasius> You should go into politics someday.
<rww> I'm very good at not expending effort when it won't change anything. It's a valuable life skill.
<Anastasius> I'm sure it is.
<Anastasius> However, this will not end here.  ;)
<Anastasius> Buh-bye.
<rww> g'night, again
<Anastasius> ldunn: How are you liking this so far?
<Flannel> Anastasius: I imagine the useful life of this conversation has passed.  Kindly leave until you're ready to have an actual conversation.
<Anastasius> I thought I was having a conversation, until my complaint was ignored (again).
<Anastasius> I really think other more level heads should chime in on this issue.  aka, none of you.
<rww> Please feel free to escalate to the IRC Council, then. Do you know the drill, or shall I have ubottu spam you?
<Anastasius> What would be the point of that?  I think we can settle this here.
<Anastasius> Or are you afraid of just dealing with it directly?
<Flannel> Anastasius: We probably can, all that would be required is that your attitude changes signficantly.  Obviously, this won't happen in the next few minutes, so please come back once it has.
<Anastasius> Flannel:  I'm completely cool about it, I just don't like being treated like a criminal.  State your case.
<Flannel> Anastasius: You were already warned tonight once that continued harassment would lead to a ban, and you acknowledged that fact.  I'm not sure why this is a surprise to you.
<Anastasius> Flannel: Be specific here.  What, exactly, triggered the ban?
<Flannel> Anastasius: The continued harassment.
<Anastasius> Of elky?
<Flannel> I wasn't the one who banned you, but if I had to take a guess, I'd say this line:
<Flannel> < Anastasius> Well, it seems I got elky to shut up, so my work here is done for the night.  Have a good evening all!
<Anastasius> Flannel: You're guessing.  I want a specific answer, not a guess.
<Flannel> Anastasius: I was not the one who banned you, but had I been around at the time, I would have banned you for the above.
<Flannel> Anastasius: That's as specific as I can give you.
<Anastasius> Well, since rww banned me let's here it from him, shall we?
<Anastasius> Circle your wagons, I'll wait.
<Flannel> Anastasius: You and I are having a conversation.
<Flannel> Anastasius: And I already said, had I been looking at my screen, I would have banned you for that if he had not.
<Anastasius> Flannel: That's nonsense, and I think you know that.
<Flannel> Anastasius: What is?
<Flannel> The fact that I would have banned you for it if he had not?
<Flannel> or the fact that I wasn't looking at my screen?
<Anastasius> Flannel: No, the fact you would ban someone (anyone) for that at all.
<Anastasius> She's not above the law.  lol, believe me, she's not.  :)
<Flannel> Anastasius: We already had this discussion.  I told you that if you continued to harass, you would be banned.
<Flannel> Anastasius: That is continued harassment, and as such, you are banned.
<Flannel> Anastasius: What are you talking about?
<Flannel> Anastasius: We're talking about you being antagonistic, I could care less about what elky does.  She has a right to be in -ot and to not be antagonized.
<Anastasius> You don't want to hear what I have to say about that, clearly.  So our business is done?
<Flannel> Anastasius: This is not your personal soap box, so if you're not willing to stay on topic, then yes, our business is done.
<Anastasius> Great.  Have a nice day.  Flannel, I do hope you will remember this conversation in the future. ;)
<Flannel> Anastasius: Go write a blog post about it or something.  I think twitter will let you proclaim whatever you want, 140 characters at a time.
<elky> Aww, I go away to make cupcakes and miss the fun?
<elky> It's amusing how all I have to do is go about business as I was intending to anyway and he somehow claims it to be a seizing of control over my life.
<tonyyarusso> Oh hey, he got a ban at it wasn't even about me.  Bonus.  Well-timed sleep, that was.
<bazhang>  drag0nz has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<bazhang> he seems to have some connection issue
<bazhang> what is the quit message mean btw
<bazhang> err does
<IdleOne> Max sendq exceeded
<IdleOne> This is an old configuration on some servers that holds a max amount of data you can send during one session. This means that the server can't relay the text you sent to it and the server disconnects you to make you start a new session.
<bazhang> <tomek_> how to login as a root?
<bazhang> logging in as root?
<ikonia> silly
<bazhang> my thoughts exactly
<bazhang> its like a virus; another user asking how to login as root
<bazhang> m00se is robinetd?
<IdleOne> not sure but I think it might be
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> LjL: you thre
<bazhang> odd questions he's asking
<ikonia> there is another guy called moose who is not the same
<bazhang> <Anastasius> Mysquirrel, (mysquirrel, mysquirrel), talkin' 'bout, my squirrelllll *mysquirrel*
<bazhang> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> if it is robinetd then he needs to be banned
<ikonia> but I don't want to get the m00se guy and moose confused
<bazhang> thought judget was on hardy server
<bazhang> which would be 5 years
<ikonia> maybe, don't know
<ikonia> can't get straight answer from him, so I don't care any more
<bazhang> he had reading comprehension issues earlier as well
<oCean> lts is 3yr for desktop and 5 for server right? oh wait, the factoid says 'desktop support ended' ..
<IdleOne> oCean: yes and yes
<bazhang> so 2013
<ikonia> yeah, that's 3 years
<ikonia> 8 9 10 11
<bazhang> err 2012
<ikonia> for the server yes
<IdleOne> doens't really matter if it is supported or not he isn't helping himself by not answering
<oCean> agreed
<ikonia> no, I'm off to do something interesting
<IdleOne> later dude :)
<ikonia> laters
<bazhang> bye
<oCean> but the difference for support in desktop/sever is not all that easy
<ikonia> they will also have to keep the repos open longer
<IdleOne> he could have had his porblem fixed by now probably if he just stopped thinking he knew what he was doing and listen
<ikonia> he's now asking in #postfix despite me telling him it's not an actual postfix problem
<ikonia> really doesn't listen
<ubunturocks> ikonia, why did you kick me out?
<ikonia> ubunturocks: your attitude
<ubunturocks> My attitude? What about yours? Isn't this supposed to be a question/answer channel? All you've done is being critic but not helpful
<ikonia> ubunturocks: you gave the channel the wrong information about your issue
<ikonia> ubunturocks: I corrected you so that people have the right information,
<ikonia> ubunturocks: there is no Ubuntu 11 LTS
<ikonia> ubunturocks: I simpley corrected you so that it's either 11.04 non-lts or 10.04 lts so people have the right info
<ikonia> they are quite different, so it does matter
<ubunturocks> ikonia, I corrected myself by specifying 11.04 [Release name]. At which point you specified again, in a pedantic way, it was not LTS. Did that help anybody?
<ikonia> we typed that at exactly the same time
<ikonia> 17:08 < ubunturocks> ikonia, 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<ikonia> 17:08 < ikonia> ubunturocks: it's not lts
<ikonia> there is less than a second between it
<ubunturocks> ikonia, then you would not kick me out by understanding the race condition
<ikonia> I kicked you out because of your attitude
<ubunturocks> ikonia, I believe you abuse your powers...
<ikonia> 17:10 < ubunturocks> ikonia, would you mind wasting my time next time? These details didn't help anybody. Cheers
<ikonia> that's uncalled for,
<ikonia> the information was actually needed if it was 10.04 or 11.04 does matter
<ubunturocks> ikonia, your second comment was not called for, but because you are an administrator you felt like you could kick me out. This is not open-source, this is not democracy
<ikonia> and as you'd said, if you understood the race condition, you wouldn't have made that comment
<ikonia> ubunturocks: what second comment ?
<ubunturocks> The pedantic one, typed at the same time as mine
<ikonia> ubunturocks: correct, this channel is not open source and it is not a deomcracy - just so you're clear
<ikonia> ubunturocks: I typed the second command at the same time as yours to correct you
<ikonia> ubunturocks: had you typed 11.04 before I'd typed that ubuntu 11 LTS doesn't exist, I wouldn't have typed it
<ikonia> ubunturocks: until that was clear, it's a very good question to ask if it's 10.04 LTS or 11.04 non-lts
<ikonia> can you see that now ?
<ubunturocks> Of course.
<ikonia> great,
<ubunturocks> So what do I need to do to get an answer to my question now?
<ikonia> control your attitude/smart mouth comments, leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu while trying to be clear about the question and the details you asked
<ubunturocks> Ok, thanks
<ikonia> heads up that alzamabar is ubunturocks in #ubuntu
<ikonia> don't know why he changed nicks to join
<LjL> ikonia, IdleOne: no m00se is not robinetd. robinetd used to be moose.
<ikonia> LjL: we got there in the end
<teadict> hi
<jussi> hi teadict
<Tm_T> hello
<teadict> so, let's clear this shit up...
<Tm_T> language, please
<teadict> before I startbuilding up theories about all of you and get banned for stupidity
<teadict> okey..
 * jussi is a on phone, so slightly slow
<teadict> what you want me to do to go get all good?
<teadict> *to get
<Tm_T> what do you mean by that?
<teadict> well, apparently elky raised the flag, and all the ops now think I am a hazard
<teadict> so you're watchinig me closely, and even if I get to joke about what happened.. I might get canned
<teadict> who is offended by people joking about what happened?
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what are you actually talking about
<teadict> not everyone knows what happened then
<ikonia> is there something we can actually help you with ?
<teadict> yes, I want to know if everything is cool with what happened with elky and me
<ikonia> I have no idea what you're talking about, so I suggest you speak to elky about it directly
<teadict> that's been done, you're not aware of what's happening, so you don't have to get in the way if you don't want to
<teadict> it's okey, others do
<teadict> nevermind then
<ikonia> I'm not getting in the way, I'm trying to find out if there is something we can do to help you
<teadict> some ops can, but don't worry
<teadict> I'll talk to them
<topyli> teadict: i don't think anybody else is concerned about what happens between the two of you. if someone else is involved, involve those too, by all means. but it's not a matter for the whole team here
<teadict> okey.. my bad then
<teadict> I was misinformed
<teadict> I'll talk to them then
 * Tm_T shakes his head
<rww> o_O
 * hypatia shrugs
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-28
<bazhang> ibm either has serious vision issues or is being a nuisance intentionally. that's at least 6 times someone has told them the correct command
<nancy-> i have been looking the matter about ikonia and mcloy. what ever happened was wrong with mcloy. shame on you guys
<ubottu> sickened called the ops in #ubuntu (kiss my ass)
<ubottu> sickened called the ops in #ubuntu (suck my dick)
<bazhang> lordie
<bazhang> #kubuntu has multiple ucenick spammers
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (nancy-)
<elky> well, since they "both" share a connection, we'll have to make sure "both" of them are behaving appropriately before either gets unbanned.
<nancy-> Liam stlsaint ryan tm_travolt kloeri myriam melissa alan Corey Pici carl gryllida sad157 mrmist gary travis idleone jared bazhang jordan pricey myrtti Dave2 Daviey maco tom ukikie quassel jayne beuno h00k quassel lyz mneptok ubottu topyli yano nhandler tritium marienz chrisdruif ukikie ljl jtrucks logbot harald quassel lallinaho niko fuchs alan flannel jpds irc jrib tm_travolt       DO YOU FEEL SHAME? runing a 1500 user channel a
<elky> nancy-, How about you start acting civilly.
<nancy-> i have seen civil from you all
<jpds> nancy-: Nothing wrong with being popular.
<mrmist> nancy-: hi. Thanks for the ping, but I can't help you. Maybe ping more selectively in future.
<elky> What amuses me is that you're pasting a user list from a channel you're not on, to get attention.
<nancy-> mrmist:  i know.  thats why you are an op :)
<nancy-> Allen is a council member too right?  he dont have time either.. why open the #ubuntu--irc-council then?
<elky> Sleep is a legitimate reason to be away from one's computer.
<nancy-> AlanBell: *
<Myrtti> great job in annoying people by highlighting them. that is a certain method of getting help
<elky> Myrtti, the wrong kind of help, sadly.
<Myrtti> ikr
<nancy-> at least one should be availabel weh other slhen others sleep for (2 day s in this case)
<nancy-> Myrtti:  you are an op. its your duty to get annoyed
<elky> nancy-, your math is atrocious. mcloy was last spoken to less than a day ago.
<nancy-> so they are sleeping since a day
<nancy-> ?
<nancy-> all members?
<nancy-> why not #ubuntu-ops also sleep?
<elky> no, i'd imagine that they were responsive while mcloy was asleep.
<elky> you currently have people here who are in awake timezones.
<nancy-> lol. mcloy was online all the time.
<elky> there's 58 of us, it's bound to happen
<nancy-> elky are you all fantastic in bulshit?
<Myrtti> nancy-: annoying people who could help you doesn't make it more  probable they will help you the way you want
<elky> if mcloy has been online for 20+hrs, then we're doing him a favour by not letting him continue.
<elky> He should go get some sleep.
<nancy-> Myrtti: ^ ?
<nancy-> thanks so much.
<nancy-> for all favours.
<nancy-> we all pray that something bad happends with ikon	
<nancy-> and you all
<elky> Wishing harm on people isn't known for getting the results you want, either.
<Myrtti> thanks for proving my point
<nancy-> huh
<jpds> Random.
<ikonia> nah, nothing random about him
<popey> did he spark up an ec2 instance just for _that_?
<ikonia> nah, he's had that a while
<ikonia> it's his mail server that he's been trying to configure for $X ammount of months
<ikonia> (at least I think it's the same host)
<elky> that he just claimed in PM to me he was setting up for "a friend" and coincidentally even knew to put the '-' at the end of the nick.
<ikonia> well, that's lucky
<elky> for an unregistered nick and everything
<ikonia> some times the cards fall for you
<ikonia> as it surly can't be a lie
<Tm_T> tsssk
<ubottu> hateball called the ops in #kubuntu (ucenik25)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ucenik25)
<elky> oh dear gods...
<Tm_T> again, aww
<oCean> csilk> sorry, Where I come from that is not considered swearing. Where I come from also happens to be the place mark shuttleworth lives in case you were wondering
<oCean> csilk> Don't quote me the rules when you don't understand them yourself and don't at a user when they are seeking clarification, you just asked me to be professional yet you are failing to do yourself. I will say god damn as much as I want. It's your problem if I am offending your beliefs. Act like an adult and stop being so god damn offended. Welcome to the real world.
<oCean> ^from pm
<knome> umm
<oCean> yeah
<bazhang> I'll be professional when removing then
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu csilk also lkj does not understand the concept of being professional, says he will continue swearing etc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> weird place to put eclipse
<bazhang> raven is not watching what others say to him, just repeating every 30 seconds or so
<ikonia> popey: you are just stupid with suggestions like "talk to the developer or log a bug to resolve the issue"
<bazhang> troll detected
<ikonia> just waiting for popey to nod
<bazhang> the wink of an eye
<ikonia> kudos popey
<popey> cowsay meh
<ikonia> still, solid effort
<bazhang> vbox doesnt use the wifi chip afaik
<mneptok> bazhang: it does NAT to the host, IIRC
<bazhang> mneptok, yep. but never heard of wifi on a vm
<ikonia> there isn't wifi on vm
<ikonia> only host/bridging as mneptok states
<bazhang> yes I know. sounds like Drecondius does not
<ikonia> sounds like he's just making stuff up to be honest
<ikonia> "it works fine in a vm"....
<mneptok> "It works fine in Windows ..."
<ikonia> that's understanable
 * mneptok makes a very concerted effort not to bust out a tampon analogy
<ikonia> I can see how that may make sense to people
<mneptok> "These work great for my wife, but ...."
<mneptok> ikonia: you mixed up those 2 users.
<ikonia> totally
<bazhang> google this banforward to ##google
<mneptok> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kickban
<mneptok> >:)
<bazhang> evil unmasked!
<LjL> i don't like what's going on, but maybe i'm just being weird as usual
<ikonia> no, it's my fault
<ikonia> bad call
<bazhang> <DeltaHeavy> I don't understand the mentaility where sayign "I'm not sure, try Google" deserves snide remarks. If that's the case I don't want anything to do with such a backwards, unhelpful, garbage channel.
<bazhang> irony defined
<LjL> i think that "google it" was innocent enough, since he didn't know and was already in the middle of trying to help them (it wasn't an outright "google your problem"). after being attacked about it by several people immediately, i can sort of understand he's angry now.
<ikonia> totally, it was my fault
<ikonia> I thought it was the same guy getting help - it was me that blew it out of proportion
<bazhang> LjL, have to disagree. google it is never a good choice, then when told it was unhelpful by the person asking the original question, he said: if you are going to be snide, then no help from me
<bazhang> goodle it was never helpful in the first place
<bazhang> -g +d
<bazhang> whoops reverse that
<LjL> yes, "i'm not sure, google it" is kind of unhelpful, but in that case, "i'm not sure" would have been as much. he just innocently added the google suggestion.
<bazhang> just say nothing. I do it all the time
<LjL> bazhang: say nothing, when he was already actively helping the user? just terminate the conversation? a wonderful idea
<LjL> but whatever, if you people are going to bash everyone in a gang whenever someone breaks a rule innocently, be my guests, and see the channel deteriorate
<LjL> make discussions about these petty things last 10 minutes in #ubuntu and subtract from support
<bazhang> some users get in a mode where they have to answer every question
<oCean> I think we should more actively point helpers to the supportersguide
<oCean> ofcourse there will still be lots of users ignoring everything in that guide, and do whatever they want, suggest whatever they see fit
<ikonia> LjL: it was totally my fault
<LjL> ikonia: it's ok, i'm a bit upset about the ganging up on him, not about any single intervention
<ikonia> LjL: yes, but people jumped in as I blew it out of proportion as I got the users mixed up
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy needs to stop ignoring the rules, justifying doing so, and promising to repeat the behavior, even if it means PM.
<mneptok> OK, they got frustrated over the Google thing. but the attitude sucks.
<oCean> agreed
<bazhang> lordie he's pushing it
<bazhang> that was a five second google of the error message
<mneptok> why is it that the people looking for stuff like aircrack and metasploit are, almost universally, the least experienced people?
<mneptok> to me it's like screaming, "I'M A FREAKIN' JET PILOT!" and then looking at a plane and saying, "OK, so where's the door on this thing?"
<bazhang> heh. or the backtrack users
 * mneptok nods furiously
<Pricey> The documentation for aircrack is pretty awesome, lots of use cases/examples.
<bazhang> auto root irc but the support channel bans root irc
<Pricey> bazhang: You couldn't make that up.
<mneptok> "I really need to get this running for my doctoral dissertation. Any help explaining what an 'MBR' is would be appreciated."
<bazhang> Pricey, funny right? and it's not even supposed to be installed. nice to see you , by the way
<Pricey> bazhang: You too, hope all is well :-)
<bazhang> can't complain! but sometimes I still do
<oCean> mneptok: they are probably the audience that assume the movie Swordfish is an educational documentary on how to hack
<bazhang> <odswct> i have no access to pastebin.com due to court orders, the site says. what is it?
<bazhang> what?
<bazhang> is pastebin the new megaupload?
<oCean> for what, ascii movies?
<jrib> Pricey: when you're done getting jdownloader, I need a million dollars
<jrib> P Pricey
<oCean> oh, is it request time?
<Pricey> oCean: http://files.myopera.com/pjkix/albums/95819/no-pony.jpg
<mneptok> oCean: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<oCean> mneptok: no, not again :p
<mneptok> oCean: so don't say things like "ASCII movies?"  ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Harris)
<oCean> not his first fb mark in BT
<DFrostedWang> knome u r an assbag
<knome> DFrostedWang, you were redirected here because you didn't change your nick when i asked your several times
<DFrostedWang> My name isn't offensive
<knome> and i see you are not willing to discuss the removal of the ban now
<DFrostedWang> Futurama is PG-13.
<knome> #xubuntu is not futurama
<DFrostedWang> But my name is from that.
<knome> i don't care where your nick is from. in #xubuntu, you should follow the channel guidelines and code of conduct
<DFrostedWang> It's PG-13!
<knome> !guidelines > DFrostedWang
<ubottu> DFrostedWang, please see my private message
<knome> !coc > DFrostedWang
<knome> DFrostedWang, please read those, and try to be cooperative, and we can resolve the ban for now
<knome> DFrostedWang, once you've done reading, tell us
<knome> DFrostedWang, you still reading, or just idling?
<DFrostedWang> I don't see how my name is against the rules.
<knome> DFrostedWang, did you read the guidelines?
<DFrostedWang> Yes.
<knome> DFrostedWang, re-read sections "language and subject" and "don't be annoying"
<DFrostedWang> I reread them and I think your just an assbag. My name isn't offensive.
<knome> okay, in that case, please leave this channel and come back in 24 hours, if you want to resolve the ban then
<oCean> DFrostedWang: wrong choice
<oCean> (to start ranting in #ubuntu channel that is)
<Fuchs> obvious troll is obvious
<Myrtti> you're free to catalyse
<Fuchs> I tried to start, then I got called off to somewhere else
<Fuchs> thats why I handed you a cupcake :)
<oCean> why is it suddenly troll season?
<Flannel> oCean: schools are getting out for summer
<oCean> * ICWeiner (~logankemp@184.52.57.131) has joined #ubuntu
<popey> Flannel: really?  where?
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic IloveBSDandWindo A troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> What is LinuxMonkey trying to add?
<Flannel> popey: What?
<popey> 20:03:52 <+Flannel> oCean: schools are getting out for summer
<Flannel> popey: Was that rhetorical?
<popey> no
<Flannel> oh.
<oCean> here it isn't summer, yet
<popey> well, indeed
<Flannel> Well, most universities are finishing up, this past week or the week before, or next week.  High schools will be finishing in the next few weeks.
<popey> oh ok
<popey> my kids have 7 weeks or so left
<popey> and they finish early
<oCean> Sometimes I wish I was still in school
<oCean> But when I *was* in school...
<popey> same here
<mcloy> suggestion: may be points system for  ubuntu helpers and ranking as they have more point migh be helpfull in helper stats and their permostion, finding better members and they get motivated.  (some auto system by which user gives a point. saying !thankyou <name> . what ever suits you)
<mcloy> + other grounds be considered too.
<AlanBell> there are parts of the Ubuntu support ecosystem like that, askubuntu.com in particular
<AlanBell> if you like that syle of support then maybe that would be a more suitable place for you to contribute
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii-around> Hm
<IdleOne> The FCC does not regulate the channels in the Ubuntu name space, just because your stupid government thinks it is OK to poison the children of America with offensive language and pretend that it is ok does not mean it is in the Ubuntu community.
<IdleOne> This was a public service announcement brought to you by your friendly Ubuntu IRC op IdleOne.
<genii-around> The FCC wants to regulate IRC channels ?
<IdleOne> no
<Jordan_U> genii-around: No, but people often complain about our policies not matching those of the FCC or sometimes claim that they are going to file a complaint against us with the FCC as a threat.
<genii-around> Aaaaaaaah OK. I guess I came in after that was being mentioned
<IdleOne> Because Futurama allows dumb words that we consider offensive so we should allow them also
<genii-around> I guess some people think the laws of the USA apply to all of the internet
<IdleOne> hello dedalux
<IdleOne> dedalux: Anything I can help you with?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-29
<totem> why I got banned on #ubuntu-women?
<bazhang> let me check
<totem> bazhang, hi captain, how's work?
<bazhang> totem, any reason you need that channel? seems you have been removed from there several times in the last year or so
<totem> bazhang, :D harharhar. okay
<bazhang> totem, ?
<IdleOne> Now he is also banned for ban evasion
<bazhang> <indy3> anyone know someone that can ban your ip from the entire freenode irc until you chance you mac and reset in 5 seconds?
<bazhang> * [indy3] (~indy3@68.205.131.65): indy3
<Corey> mcloy sounds like it'd be the name of some form of whisky.
<mrmist> doesn't go down well, though. bit harsh.
<Myrtti> yup, a bit too volatile to my taste
<Tm_T> was going to say about being enjoyable but meh /:
<Myrtti> I'm trying very hard to find that bit in the experience
<jussi> Myrtti: how did the pie go?  did you do it yet?
<LjL> i'm starting to get used to be gently nudged up from the bed by the earthquake :|
<elky> LjL :(
<elky> I tried googling about it last week, but all people seem to care about is the world's parmesan supplies.
<LjL> elky: "heh"... i guess it's not huge, but there are some victims again
<LjL> my sister is travelling near there, we got a bit scared 'cause her phone wasn't reachable
<LjL> but that's just because our phone network is crap and they're all unreachable, she managed to send an SMS and tell us she's ok
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mithran said: ubottu: i want to make a live DVD/CD   is it possible?
<LjL> i don't expect to have Japan's advance warnings on quakes, but from that to the phone network failing completely, there's a long way :|
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu MrMalak keeps insisting "just run it on Windows" with a user who wants to run a game in WINE
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gry> gbqw435 spam in #ubuntu
<gry> LjL: ^
<gry> idoru got him, scratch that
<LjL> sorry, was watching TV trying to understand what happened
<Pici> ikonia: I don't see anything interesting in #freenode.
 * Pici scratches head
<ikonia> me neither
<ikonia> I don't know why I've been asked to look ?
<Pici> Maybe Sidewinder thinks you were a conspire dev?
<ikonia> don't know
<ikonia> I don't see anything that I should be looking at / interested in
<mneptok> !/me runs past, stark naked, hair on fire
<ubottu> mneptok: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> sush you
<knome> Pici, florida- problem elsewhere too?
<Pici> knome: doesn't look like it.  I just happened to tab over to #xubuntu as it started.
<knome> Pici, ok
<bazhang> so florida = mcloy
<bazhang> whoops , plus -
<knome> aha
<knome> hrr
<ikonia> well, matches his ban mask
<ikonia> who cares,
<knome> Pici, he returned, in case you didn't notice :)
<ikonia> it's fine, I've just applied the same ban from the other channels to it
<ikonia> that's kept him out
<knome> okay, thanks :)
<ikonia> about to hit #ubuntu-beginners
<ikonia> maybe worth giving staff a prod
<Pici> knome: oops.
<knome> Pici, woot? :)
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<curiousx> how long i have to wait for see mah post in ubuntuforums?
<curiousx> i did a tutorial about mah conky config and i can't see it and i have to change some images i made a mistake =P -.-
<Pici> curiousx: we only manage the IRC channels here. Have you tried asking in #ubuntuforums?
<curiousx> nop =P
<curiousx> didn't know that Pici -.-
<maco> when i was an ubuntuforums op there was usually "up to a week" as the guideline
<Pici> Thats your best bet for forum related things :)
<maco> that was years ago though
<maco> erm, i mean moderator
<maco> thats the word on forums, yes
<maco> clearly i am out of practice
<curiousx> maco: so... aboout a week? =(
<curiousx> well... thx so... i'lll wait =(
<maco> depends on the person who does the tutorial reviews, but iirc, there's only one person doing that
<curiousx> ok
<Jordan_U> dem0n in #ubuntu seems to actually have an arm Ubuntu image for a real device they want support for (asking how to resize the image for more space). Do we support Ubuntu on ARM devices in #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: if you can, go ahead. it is after all the same image right?
<IdleOne> I mean accept for ARM
<IdleOne> except*
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: As far as I'm aware we don't supply any read-write ubuntu.img files which you woud want to resize "to make room for more apps". The install isos are all meant to be read only. I'm interested and plan to try to support them since I'm curious, but I wasn't sure whether that should be done in #ubuntu or elsewhere.
<Jordan_U> I didn't realize that Ubuntu for ARM was already shipping to consumers.
<IdleOne> well, if what he wants to do is remaster the iso then that is different and we don't normally support that.
<IdleOne> we usually point to !remaster
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I see no harm in helping him out, but then again it might set a precedent we don't want?
<Myrtti> curiousx: was there anything else?
<curiousx> nop
<IdleOne> it is spelled nope, with an E
<curiousx> xD didn't know that -.-
<curiousx> i'm from Argentina :D
<IdleOne> curiousx: if there is nothing else please part the channel so we can keep track of who has been helped.
<curiousx> ok
<curiousx> sry
<IdleOne> thank you.
<curiousx> didn't know that as well
<curiousx> np
<Jordan_U> Wow, there are multiple Ubuntu installing apps on the Android Market. It's odd to see something I've mostly thought of as theoretical just right there in front of me. I guess this image is loop mounted similar to Wubi, hence wanting to enlarge the image to get more space.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: make an ubuntu enlarging app for android!
<IdleOne> 99 cents! you will be a hundredaire in no time
<IdleOne> Don't forget your good friend IdleOne for the idea :)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-30
<bazhang> <xoke>  I saw online an opening for op here
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Maccer)
<popey> Jordan_U: we have had arm images of ubuntu for some time now. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<popey> and of course http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<popey> given devices have all kinds of sizes of flash storage, it's not unreasonable to blat that image on and then want to resize partitions
 * LjL hacks jrib
 * jrib turns LjL into a banana
<LjL> no change there
<mcloy> hi
<mcloy> so any second thoughts?
<AlanBell> no
<mcloy> telling that as an op or council member?
<Myrtti> I did have a second thought today about should I make two steak and ale pies or one steak and ale and one cheese and onion, but I don't think that's what you meant
<AlanBell> variety is good Myrtti, I would go for one of each
<mcloy> AlanBell, ^?
<knome> but steak and ale pie is so yummy.
<AlanBell> nom
<AlanBell> mcloy: you were asked to return in a couple of weeks, turning up today will not help you to convince the operators that you can follow straightforward directions
<AlanBell> cheese and onion pie sounds nice too
<knome> i'm not a huge fan of cheese generally
<mcloy> AlanBell,  with due respect . that wasnt the answer to my question. i understand what you said though
<AlanBell> I was speaking as me
<AlanBell> like I generally do
<mcloy> AlanBell,  you dont have any weightage as you. only because you are a council member and an op in ubuntu.  again with due respect.
<mcloy> thats why i was asking. to understand the effect.
<mcloy> as i dont know you personally
<mcloy> dont know in what context or capacity did you said that.
<AlanBell> I have plenty of weight as myself (possibly a fraction more than I need)
<bazhang> mcloy, nothing to discuss. please exit the channel
<mcloy> bazhang,  we WeRe talking about something.
<AlanBell> it really doesn't matter in what capacity I was giving you good advice, the advice is just as good either way
<mcloy> AlanBell,  ofcouse sir. but i dont know you personally. to me you are just a nice op. or council member.    if you say anything to me personally. as you give weight to. thats no weight for me
<mcloy> AlanBell,  didnt meant to hurt your feelings.
<mcloy> thanks.
<AlanBell> no offence, now do please leave the channel and we look forward to your return in a couple of weeks
<mcloy> ill leave if theres nothing else?
<mcloy> oh ok
<mcloy> i was here to see Tm_T  or people involved.
<mcloy> bye
<ubottu> chu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
 * astraljava wants v'd.
<astraljava> wants to get*
<bazhang> pardon?
<Myrtti> astraljava: which channel were you opped again?
<Myrtti> or are you just applying?
<Myrtti> I can't remember
<jussi> Myrtti: He is #ubuntustudio-devel op, and applied for #ubuntustudio
<jussi> Im talkign to AlanBell about it now
<Myrtti> alright
<AlanBell> hi astraljava
<astraljava> Hi Alan, Miia. :)
<AlanBell> so, on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope we have a bit about #ubuntu-devel, #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu
<AlanBell> it would appear that #xubuntu-devel #mythbuntu-devel and #ubuntustudio-devel are not in this list, that looks to me to be an oversight, anyone else got an opinion on it, or other -devel channels that should be in the list?
<jussi> Im in complete agreeance it should be on the second list there
<astraljava> Myrtti: As a response to your question, I'm an op on #ubuntustudio-devel, and have applied for #ubuntustudio, as well as #xubuntu.
<astraljava> Don't ask how I got the first one, I don't recall. It was 3y 50w ago. :)
<AlanBell> I am off home, will fix the wiki page when I get there unless someone doesn't think it is an oversight
<AlanBell> as the policy was that -devel channel operators are welcome in -ops I have updated the wiki page as an administrative correction rather than a policy change
<AlanBell> astraljava: try parting and rejoining
<astraljava> Whee!
<astraljava> Cheers! :)
<Pricey> What's with all the java questions? Every time I Look in... there's one...
<Myrtti> because surprisingly people need it?
<jussi> Myrtti: on that subject, I found tht I can deal with just using samppankki mobile site, which is nice
<Pricey> Myrtti: But noone seems to be able to install it, nevermind the problems. Its wierd.
<Myrtti> Pricey: it took me about 12 hrs of trying
<Myrtti> different methods and none worked
<Lartza> AlbertE, go to #defocus
<AlbertE> ok gona go to #defocus bai :D
<Jordan_U> That was intersting.
<genii-around> Almost like an advertisement
<Lartza> AlbertE, go to #lartzas_playground
<AlbertE> ok gona go to #lartzas_playground bai :D
<Unit193> Why does he bring a bot here?
<Pici> anyone pm him about it?
<elky> has someone pinged him to tell him to stop doing it?
<Jordan_U> Since I haven't and nobody else has chimed in saying they have, I'm guessing no. Who wants to do the honors?
<Jordan_U> OK then, if nobody else decides to in the next minute or so I'll PM them.
<Jordan_U> PM sent.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-31
<ubottu> In ubottu, benonsoftware said: !irccouncil is <reply> The IRC Council is AlanBell, Pici, topyli and funkyHat - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<genii-around> Hm
<IdleOne> probably useful but I suspect it would get abused some
<IdleOne> If the ircc want a factoid they can add it :P
<genii-around> I think it was intended as a !staff but for -irc
<IdleOne> nope, ircc have to syn before staff can ack
<elky> it's a copy of the lococouncil factoid
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto  or   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737 would be better, or something else for !fan
<elky> help.ubuntu
<Unit193> Content, not just name.
<elky> anything on the forums post that's better than the help.ubuntu one should be merged that way
<Unit193> !fan |Anything is better than this
<ubottu> Anything is better than this: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> that's not even english :D
<elky> ok... let me rephrase. use the help.ubuntu.com page. If there's anything extra/better on the ubuntuforums.org page, put the extra/better things on the help.ubuntu.com page
<Unit193> (I can't edit anyway, so...)
<elky> its a wiki...
<gnomefreak> you only havev to have a lp account
<gnomefreak> s/havev/have
 * gnomefreak going reading. have a good/day
<elky> gnomefreak, which I'd hope all the ops do since our irc stuff kind of depends on it.
<Tm_T> morning
<Unit193> elky: Can't change the *factoid*, the wiki would be editable. But nevermind.
<elky> Oh. For that, you can type it out so we just have to copy-paste
<topyli> re: the suggested ircc factoid, i think it's not really needed or particularly useful. esclation of bans and other arguments has its own nice bureaucratic process, nicely documented. otherwise, if someone has an improvement to suggest or a general complaint, they could email the team list or come to a meeting
<topyli> not an ircc opinion, just me
<topyli> oh too much espresso, hands shaking. oh coffee, why must you be so good
<elky> Sometimes people ask who is on it, or how to contact them, without it being an obvious appeal. Eg, making a suggestion etc that they want to get some feedback on before going to a meeting agenda (or if they can't attend the meeting time). Throwing !appeals at them is somewhat rude/dismissive.
<topyli> true
<elky> And just a wee bit accusatory
<elky> Mostly we've been throwing out !appeals, but it'd be nicer if we didn't have to.
<topyli> then again, we could just throw the email address at them instead :)
<elky> Yeah, but that involves finding a mail to make sure we do the right hyphenation etc
<elky> and since we're all geeks, we're lazy bastards.
<topyli> yep. not everyone has the address memorized
<topyli> s/not everyone/no-one/
<elky> I usually have to check if it has ubuntu- at the beginning or not
<elky> Because i can never remember
<elky> even when I was on the darn thing.
<elky> I sometimes considered checking if we could have aliases, but that does involve dealing with the overworked sysadmin team and lots of waiting around.
<elky> This is also another reason I wanted there to be a webform  people could go and fill out to make "tickets". The launchpad "contact the team" thing could be plugged into that tracker it if it's not already
<topyli> i don't think it is. instead, there's yet another email address
<elky> Since your meetings start at like 6am on a weekend my time, do you want to perhaps bring that up?
<topyli> i could do that, yes. would "discuss making launchpad open tickets" be a good formulation for a topic?
<topyli> we'd like to use launchpad bugs more thank our own ticket system, but not everything is a bug
<topyli> s/thank/than/
<AlanBell> the tracker seems appropriate for appeals from individuals
<elky> making it "linking launchpad and rt" would work too. Bugs can be filed by forwarding stuff to launchpad itself.
<AlanBell> you mean osticket?
<elky> yeah that
<elky> AlanBell, this isn't just appeals. sometimes people don't want to go putting stuff out publicly for all the riff-raff to critique until it's a more fully formed idea
<topyli> AlanBell: absolutely. general communication would open tickets too, but that would be a good thing because we'd be more likely to actually follow up
<elky> especially if they're suspecting you're going to go "lolno". that in public can sting a bit
<AlanBell> back to the factoid, I have no objection to it existing, but I have "IRCC" on hilight anyhow
<topyli> added the lp/osticket link to agenda
<topyli> we can't really object to it anyway. ircc membership has to be public as per our charter, and the email address shouldn't be secret either :)
<elky> it's just the spam issue really
<elky> i think it's why we've avoided it in the past
<AlanBell> fine, lets add it then, if people want to mark themselves for removal by abusing it then that would be quite handy
<topyli> heh
<elky> no, the web-scraping spambots
<elky> the ones that make up 90% of all email traffic
<elky> note to self. gluten free pasta in the slowcooker does not work so well.
<topyli> i'm not sure if the address would show up in logs much more often than it does now
<elky> it would.
<AlanBell> !irccouncil is <reply> The IRC Council is AlanBell, Pici, topyli and funkyHat - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> But irccouncil already means something else!
<AlanBell> !irccouncil
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<elky> ahahaha
<topyli> oh
<elky> after all that discussion
<AlanBell> lulz
<elky> make it friendlier at least
<AlanBell> your point, whilst interesting, would appear to be invalid ;)
<elky> Yeah, the suggested message is at least friendlier, even if plagiarised.
<AlanBell> some kind of merging of the two would be good
<elky> Aim for something that sounds less like a description of SCOTUS
<elky> That's a fairly low bar, that.
<topyli> something like "The Ubuntu IRC council are AlanBell, Pici, topyli and funkyHat. You can contact them at irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com"
<topyli> just something simple like that. i don't feel like actively encouraging fan/hatemail without a good reason
<elky> <ubottu> In ubottu, benonsoftware said: !irccouncil is <reply> The IRC Council is AlanBell, Pici, topyli and funkyHat - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<elky> well, the -irc-council channel is worth keeping too
<topyli> oh yes
<elky> since it's relevant to interests etc
<elky> ^also just pasting so i don't have to keep scrolling up to remember what it said
<topyli> !ircc is <alias> irccouncil
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, topyli said: !ircc is <alias> irccouncil
<topyli> people will often try that anyway
<elky> !irc-council is <alias> irccouncil
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> that too
<topyli> yes
<topyli> also, ubottu fails to respect my authority! :(
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> respect mah authoritah!
<topyli> !ircc is <alias> !irccouncil
<ubottu> But ircc already means something else!
<topyli> !ircc
<elky> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<topyli> :)
<elky> already aliased
<elky> er... also you didn't need the second !
<topyli> yeah :(
<topyli> that makes my authority not worthy of ubottu's respect anyway :)
<AlanBell> congratulations to Fuchs who is now an Ubuntu Member :)
<bioterror> there goes his social life
<bioterror> ;)
<elky> o.O
<C-4> Hi, I have just been kicked by the op of #ubuntu-bd because I told him that the +O he has assigned to him there is not appropriate for a public channel. How can we solve this?
<Unit193> As #ubuntu-bd is a non-core channel, best bet would be in #ubuntu-irc
<C-4> Thank you.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1766 users, 5 overflows, 1771 limit))
<Pici> looks fine to me
<bazhang> is stalker_'s command dangerous?
<Flannel> bazhang: No: http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=45213
<bazhang> Flannel, ok thanks
<Flannel> but it's certainly not on topic :)
<bazhang> hehe
<mrmist> see #fn regarding that.  looks like this chap has some sneaky injections into that original camel.
<bazhang> heads up on truepurple
<ikonia> I'm aware of his past, hence why I'm trying to give him solid/clear advice
<bazhang> does not give straight answers, and gets very huffy if you question him in any fashion
<ikonia> well aware of him, trying to be super clear
<cody-somerville> my ari-tczew 'alarm' just went off in #ubuntu-devel
<cody-somerville> I'll let you guys decide how you want to deal with it.
<ikonia> cody-somerville: is there an issue with him ?
<cody-somerville> He is banned from the Ubuntu community by the Community Council for disruptive conduct.
<ikonia> ooh really,
<ikonia> does that include IRC too ?
<ikonia> (I'm guessing we missed the memo)
<cody-somerville> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032874.html
<ikonia> silly question, but does he know ?
<ikonia> has anyone told him ?
<ikonia> I'll ask, it may be genuine mistake
<cody-somerville> ikonia, Yes. He's also requested for the ban to be lifted recently and was told no because he continued to violate it by trying to participate on IRC.
<cody-somerville> He also replied to the e-mail I linked to.
<ikonia> cody-somerville: thanks
<ikonia> I'll see what he says, and I guess refer it to the council as I can't see anyone with +o active at the moment
<cody-somerville> Thanks. Cheers
<Myrtti> I'm alive-ish
<Myrtti> if you can't get a hold of IRCC or named ops
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> Myrtti: thanks, giving him change to respond so if you could be around, that would be helpful
<Myrtti> although, I just took the pie from the oven and might go enjoy the fruits of my labour
<ikonia> surly it needs to cool for a few minutes and you can spare me those few minutes ?
<Myrtti> just ~= timeframe after taking the pie from the oven, plating it with salad with French peppery salami in it, informing the SO that the food is done and asking when his conference call ends and sitting down to IRC for a moment to wait for the said phonecall to end
<ikonia> ok, so I'm on borrowed time
<Myrtti> steak and ale pie, since I know some of you are interested.
<ikonia> this guys not responded yet
<Myrtti> I'm sure someone else will be around
<Myrtti> if not, I've got my phone next to me
<ikonia> well, I've never phoned for help before......
<Myrtti> hehe, I just have irssi notifier app on my phone which alerts for hilights
<Myrtti> and irssi connectbot
<mneptok> this person found a new home - http://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2012/09/index.en.html
<tonyyarusso> postfixadmin is a new package?
<tonyyarusso> huh, so it is.
<mneptok> i wonder if you install "sendmailadmin" the package you get is a pre-tied noose in the mail.
<Pici> ari-tczew removed and banned.
<Myrtti> Pici: thanks
<nixternal> jeesh, i remember dealing with ari like 4 years ago with the DMB & MOTU Council. and just last year they removed him totally? talk about fast :p
<Pici> I thought it was way before then as well.
<nixternal> irclogs show 2008 with him going for MOTU and being an issue and getting banned the first time
<bazhang> * [wawowe] (~wawowe@cpe-098-026-101-114.nc.res.rr.com): wawowe
<bazhang> Augh
<Pici> I will ban him if he continues.
<bazhang> but dpkg can fix everything     uh what?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-01
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic * [King_Ozzy] (~King_Ozzy@75.102.128.8): Ozymandias, king of kings! continual breach of guidelines, o4o after repeated warnings
<ubottu> Error: Can not create a mark for '*'
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic  [King_Ozzy] (~King_Ozzy@75.102.128.8): Ozymandias, king of kings! continual breach of guidelines, o4o after repeated warnings
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <King_Ozzy> how am I supposed to fap at 256kb/s ?
<bazhang> who puts /opt on its own partition. that seems like overkill
<bazhang> <Harris> OerHeks,  what is the coolest feature about ubuntu
<bazhang> augh
<Tm_T> bazhang: I do put opt on its own partition when it has to be its own partition... (:
<bazhang> Tm_T, you may wish to address noisecounsellor in #kubuntu then
<ubottu> Sir_Fawnpug called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (frankz23 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (frank232323 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (frk39238923 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (frk3232 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang>  /
<ubottu> Harris called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> aww
<Harris> can i have op
<elky> no.
<Harris> why not
<Harris> elky can you ban that frk3232
<elky> Because you don't have the experience necessary.
<Tm_T> !canibeanop | Harris you don't become an op just by asking
<ubottu> Harris you don't become an op just by asking: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<elky> Harris, i did, ages ago. This i how I know you can't be an op.
<elky> this is*
<Tm_T> (:
<Harris> i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note what app can
<elky> Harris, this is not a tech support channel.
<Harris> still
<Harris> please
<elky> No.
<Harris> i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note what app can
<Harris> i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note what app can
<Harris> i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note what app can
<elky> What moon phase are we at?
<Tm_T> full moon in 3 days
<Unit193> Wow...
<bazhang> he's been asking some very weird questions in #ubuntu of late
<bazhang> how to make fake password/user
<bazhang> he just wont drop the who is an op thing though
<elky> Can you just imagine if he _was_ one?
<Tm_T> yes
<bazhang> #ubuntu :  1 user , 1op
<elky> Maybe we should make him an op in -ot
<bazhang> elky, thats too evil
<elky> bazhang, i am.
<Tm_T> ...what's the emergency now?
<bazhang> Tm_T, nothing is ever that bad
<elky> Harris, as you can see, your ban here is lifted. There is also no emergency.
<elky> I don't even...
<Tm_T> elky: don't worry, it's just fourth monday in this week
<elky> fifth for me.
<bobby> can you ban <frk3232>
<Tm_T> Harris: already dealt with
<bobby> who is harris
<elky> That was short lived.
<bazhang> yikes he's lost it
<elky> I'm not sure he ever had 'it"
<elky> Shall we see if he auto-joins here if i unban?
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> backtrack uses lucid and squeeze repos? whoa
<oCean> suborbital: what part of this message was not clear to you "suborbital: the topic of this channel is ubuntu technical support"
<suborbital> sounds familiar - can i get back to you?
<suborbital> or is that forbidden too?
<oCean> suborbital: sorry?
<oCean> suborbital: if you are not looking to resolve the current mute, then there is no reason to idle here in the channel
<suborbital> acutally i am here for that
<suborbital> word on the grapevine not too many people like you.
<oCean> so?
<suborbital> i thought it was funny.
<oCean> suborbital: it seems you are not here to resolve, so please leave the channel
<suborbital> no i have every intention to make peace with you.
<oCean> you had a bad start in trying
<oCean> so, have a time-out and come back in a couple of days
<suborbital> to?
<suborbital> oh yea thats right you forgot
<oCean> bantrackers shows this was clearly not your first warning, so changing it back to a ban
<oCean> suborbital: bye
<suborbital> yea bye.
<suborbital> good luck with that btw
<suborbital> you failed to see how *big* this ocean really *is*
<ikonia> suborbital: done ?
<suborbital> ok your bot said "i dont know anytrhing about busta rhymes."
<suborbital> i have a legitimate arguement now.
<Tm_T> I like when they're clear with their intentions
<ikonia> I notice he's not trying anything like this in the #archlinux channel
<Tm_T> or #f
<ikonia> King_Ozzy: I assume you want to know why I've asked you to stop
<King_Ozzy> I really don't care to hear the explanation of your obsessiveness about IRC :-)
<ikonia> ok, then why are you in this channel ?
<King_Ozzy> just because?
<ikonia> there is a no idle policy in this channel, so if you don't need anything, please /part
<King_Ozzy> so there's no policy either way on idling?
<ikonia> there is a policy of not idling
<ikonia> !idle | King_Ozzy
<ubottu> King_Ozzy: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> King_Ozzy: so if you don't need/want anything from the ops team, please /part
<elky> Who aren't? If only he knew.
<Pici> thanks elky
<ikonia> seems to be a lot of people from #archlinux again being a bit odd
<Pici> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> well, king_ozzy for one, then henrytrollins and a few other "minor" warnings
<elky> someone with the word "trollins" in their nick was a problem? Get outta here.
<ikonia> he wasn';t a problem
<ikonia> however suspect
<topyli> do all arch people have nicks like that?
<knome> elky, any reason you're still @
<topyli> pelvis_freshley. smelly_killtwister
<knome> Tm_T
 * knome hides
<topyli> hah
<ikonia> 3:53 -!- directX [~SUd0@49.124.12.168] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> $1000000000,00000000 says this guy is up to no good
<Pici> why?
<ikonia> dunno, rings a bell
<Pici> kk :)
<ikonia> I could of course be wrong and I'll be skint
<topyli> i'm tempted to take that bet, but i'd hate to lose
<ikonia> I'm almost bluffing that no-one would take it....so I don't lose
<ikonia> seems to be wanting to run some sort of wifi hacking script ?
<Pici> yep
<ikonia> does that count as a "win" on my bet ?
<Pici> ikonia: I think it does.
<ikonia> oh dear
<topyli> still depends on what it's for. maybe it's for research purposes, to be used on their own network
<topyli> i want to believe!
<Pici> The truth is out there.
<ikonia> ahhhm, he wants to crack a wep password, I wonder if this is research :)
<knome> it's not, cracking wep password is not cracking ;)
<topyli> it's certainly not research. i'm sure gord's cat knows how to crack a wep key
<knome> yeah. put it under your paw and smack
<topyli> this still makes me smile. http://blog.rlove.org/2006/05/i-do-not-like-your-couch.html
<Pici> heh
<knome> heh
<knome> http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/animalsbeingdicks/abd-255.gif <- cracking a "wep key"
<topyli> "encouragement"
<knome> m-hmm:)
<ikonia> 4:45 -!- molcy [~molcy@94.200.1.157] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> oh dear
<bioterror> sounds like mcloy :D
<ikonia> well, based on the real name titus which I saw one of the other nicks use, I'd assume so too
<bioterror> Fri16:46  weechat :: [94.200.1.157] United Arab Emirates (AE)
<ikonia> plus the fact that he joined/left straight away
<bioterror> mcloy was from pakistan
<ikonia> bioterror: yes
<bioterror> probably a proxy or shell
<ikonia> most likley
<ikonia> just having a little look
<ikonia> I know LjL has a nice script that checks
<oCean> <Bulletrulz> I AM PISSED
<oCean> continues in #lubuntu
<oCean> after I removed him from #u
<jussi> I miss Gary, where is Gary? :/
<knome> gary who?
<jussi> knome: Gary... points to nicklist...
<knome> gary moore?
<ea1het> good evening
<ea1het> any op that can help me with a doubt?
<ea1het> i would like to joing ubuntu-cloud but it requires invite....
<ea1het> any one who can invite, please?
<jussi> ea1het: it forwards to #ubuntu-server and I guess you are there already
<ea1het> oh thanks for the information jussi
<jussi> ea1het: aything else you need (theres a no idle policy here, thats all)
<jussi> ?
<ea1het> jussi: nothing else... thanks!!!!
<ea1het> bye bye!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-02
<mikematic> hello gods, kings of the seven realms, conqueror of the seven seas and seven skies, I bow down before you to plead for my ip to be unbanned
<mikematic> have mercy on a poor peasant from the land of the serfs
<bazhang> mikematic, hi
<bazhang> mikematic, why were you banned, do you recall, and from which channel
<mikematic> hello bazhang
<mikematic> i was banned from main channel ubuntu...I was banned for ranting about my frustration on a touchpad issue.  my rants included expletives. I was warned repeatedly but frustration got the better of me and fell off the wagon
<bazhang> let me check the ban  tracker. mikematic . could you please read the channel guidelines in the meantime
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mikematic> bazhang, sure. thanks
<bazhang> this was as blackmatrix_ny then
<mikematic> i believe so
<bazhang> mikematic, finished reading the guidelines? please follow them when using the ubuntu channels
<mikematic> bazhang, yes. thank you.
<bazhang> mikematic, you should be able to join and participate now.
<mikematic> bazhang, i did. thank you.
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> benonsoftware called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> mikematic, if there is nothing else, could you please part the channel?
<mikematic> sure
<bazhang> he's the one attacking from what I can tell.
<Tm_T> knome: ?
<knome> Tm_T, hello. nothing. :)
<Tm_T> I wonder why did you hilight me earlier then (:
<knome> Tm_T, a joke (:
<Tm_T> aaaah
<IdleOne> ubuntulog and ubottu Please don't idle in this channel. I will remove you in 5 minutes
<Unit193> Oooo, good idea, that ubuntulog is in many channels I'm in, somewhat of a troll....
<jussi> serial troll, and always publishing logs to get other trolls interested! :P
<IdleOne> In that case I will ban them!
<IdleOne> 4EVA
<knome> 0.5/100*240
<knome> oops
<bazhang> just a fyi: malv is a serial complainer
<knome> ^ my previous comment at -ops is related
<Jordan_U> Is eir automatically removing uncommented bans? Recently I've been pretty busy and so I'd been neglecting to comment / set ban durations. I just went to clean these up (by removing them) and it looks like eir removed them already. I can't complain given that that's what I wanted to happen, but I didn't know that was the current policy.
<knome> er, -team
<bazhang> hah yeah
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-03
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (riley_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<smw> HI all, just wanted to point out that the flood bots seem to disagree on setting +j
<reisio> bots are just +j'ing and -j'ing eternally
<smw> reisio, yep, just mentioned that :-)
<reisio> smw: you cheater
<smw> :-P
<reisio> and as usual, an -ops channel proves itself nothing but an excuse to get angry people to talk somewhere other than public
<Jordan_U> smw: Hopefully it should be fixed now...
<smw> cool. thanks
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: I have done some cleaning some time ago, others might have as well. eir doesn't have an autoremove of bans in #ubuntu by default.
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: I looked at the ban tracker and the bans were removed by eir. I'm almost cetain that I never set a ban duration with eir without also adding a comment at the same time.
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: yes, and I've done some cleaning by setting eir to remove some of the bans
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Ahh, that makes sense. Thank you and sorry for leaving a mess to be cleaned up.
<Myrtti> I can't remember offhand if any of them were yours tho
<Myrtti> no worries, I've given up now.
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Given up on?
<Myrtti> on eir, since there's different opinions on what is supposed to be used, again.
<Jordan_U> Well that's fun.
<Myrtti> I agree
<elky> o.O
<Madpilot> ?
<bazhang> clearly a troll
<Madpilot> ah, just caught up to the -offtopic happenings
<bazhang> safdsf   <--- new nick
<elky> in the space of 2 minutes, asked how to register in shattoloworth blog, and if there were single women
<Madpilot> and never could manage to spell Shuttleworth correctly, just for bonus points
<bazhang> he got close: shuttlworth
<Madpilot> still needed to buy a vowel
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> Perhaps that's part of his problem. Keeps going to markshattlowowororoth.com or something
<Madpilot> heh
<bazhang> never responded to my PM , just finally quit the channel
<oCean> * globalbot (~globalbot@unaffiliated/suborbital/bot/djglobalbot) has joined #ubuntu
<oCean> suborbital?
<ikonia> I believe he is not a solid person
<ikonia> and is currently banned
<oCean> indeed
<ikonia> remove the bot
<oCean> hm, gone already
<ikonia> change the ban to suborbital/* in the cloak ban
<oCean> thanks, that'll work too
<ikonia> done
<Jordan_U> Earlier today there was a problem with the floodbots flooding the channel with constant setting of +j then -j. With the help of fn-troll I eventually solved the problem by issuing "sync" (after trying hook/unhook unsuccessfully). 1: To whom should this problem be reported and 2: Next time there is a problem with the bots who should I ping to get someone who has a clue about them?
<bazhang> LjL, ^
<ikonia> l-j-l is always a good bet
<oCean> Jordan_U: was one of the bots missing?
<Jordan_U> oCean: There were three floodbots, just as there are now.
<Jordan_U> They were giving wildly different user counts from "status" though.
<oCean> hm, that should be ok. But, l-j-l is the one to talk to :)
<Jordan_U> At one point Floodbot2 thought that #ubuntu had 1565 users, Floodbot3 thought #ubuntu had 1506 users, and Floodbot1 thought #ubuntu had 39 users :)
<IdleOne> there had recently been a split?
<LjL> Jordan_U: worst case, you can issue "restart botname"
<oCean> hello djglobalbot
<oCean> djglobalbot: as you know, there is a no-idling policy in this channel. Is there anything you need from us?
<elky> ikonia, did you make that ban a forward?
<LjL> doesn't seem to be a banforward
<IdleOne> just a regular troll
<globalbot> sooo.
<globalbot> im not a bot.
<elky> your cloak might want to be updated then.
<globalbot> just a host-mask if *you* will.
<elky> possibly also your nick.
<globalbot> i have to lose my nick too?
<globalbot> bahh
<globalbot> forget that.
<LjL> globalbot: it really doesn't matter. we have a no-idling policy here, the main point is that.
 * marienz eyes globalbot
<globalbot>  /[art
<LjL> globalbot: so please expose your issue if you have one
 * marienz dons freenode staff hat
<marienz> globalbot: please only use bot-cloaked accounts for bots
<globalbot> +oh
<elky> marienz, thanks :)
<marienz> I'll just let that slide for now, though
<globalbot> hey. you have to unban me 1st.
<IdleOne> no we don't
<LjL> globalbot: uh... or else?
<globalbot> man ok. fine.
<LjL> oh he means from this channel
<oCean> probably
<elky> with obvious exceptions, we should probably review the ban list here
<oCean> not only here :(
<elky> well yes, but especially here.
<Fuchs> did I get it right that the ban on his mask was set and he did evade it with his bot?
<oCean> indeed
<oCean> then we changed the banmask to unaffiliated/suborbital*
<elky> he was evading with his bot's account in #ubuntu too
<elky> in short, dude should not have multiple cloaks
<Fuchs> right, his bot just lost it's bot cloak, you can remove that from any lists it is on
<Fuchs> if he uses other means for evading bans, feel free to contact us
<elky> well, he'll now have an ip/host that won't be in our lists
<ikonia> his normal account is still cloaked
<elky> but he'll now be able to join with the uncloaked account, no?
<ikonia> true
<IdleOne> yes
<Fuchs> elky: yes, I am aware of this problem. you can set a quiet on his accountname, which you can see in nickservs info
<Fuchs> or the ident, which you see as well
<ikonia> the idents "root" currently, so not the best move
<Fuchs> I'd say it's a very good move ;)
<oCean> hehe
<Fuchs> in #ubuntu-de we forwarded root users, but yes, that's a matter of opinion
<LjL> forward, maybe, outright ban, i definitely wouldn't
<ikonia> can't do that in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> we could forward root ideant to #ubuntu-root with a message about what a bad idea blah blah blah it is ?
<IdleOne> ident*
<Fuchs> also the last time he joined he had  (~globalbot@unaffiliated/suborbital/bot/djglobalbot).   << which doesn't look like root to me
<Fuchs> IdleOne: technically yes, I am not aware off all your local channel rules, unfortunately
<LjL> IdleOne: we could, to me it seems overkill though
<suborbital> honest mistake.
<IdleOne> LjL: agreed
<IdleOne> what was the mistake?
<IdleOne> suborbital: what was the mistake?
<suborbital> i stated i was a bot i didnt mean to pass myself as a ban evader
<LjL> suborbital: the thing is, you used your bot cloak in #ubuntu as well while you were banned. that is not easily excusable.
<suborbital> i unfortubnately have *far* more worse probs to deal with atm.
<IdleOne> right, but you ban evaded. What I want to know is why were you banned in the first place?
<suborbital> i am not denying that i didnt.
<suborbital> although i did get pass.
<IdleOne> I didn't understand that last sentence
<suborbital> i think i need new veins in my left lower leg :)
<IdleOne> suborbital: Do you know what you did that got you banned ?
<suborbital> the 1st time or when i ban evaded?
<suborbital> i dont remeber the 1st time.
<suborbital> unforunately
<suborbital> well we have logs dont we$?
<IdleOne> We do.
<IdleOne> From what I can see you got banned because of silliness and repeated silliness after being asked to stop that had nothing to do with ubuntu
<IdleOne> then you ban evaded with your bot cloak and continued
<IdleOne> suborbital: We do have a nice channel for silliness called #ubuntu-offtopic if you would like to join it, but #ubuntu is for Ubuntu related support and nothing else.
<suborbital> ohhh.
<suborbital> seee.
<IdleOne> !guidelines | have a read
<ubottu> have a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> after you read the guidelines and if you agree to abide by them in all the Ubuntu channels we can remove the ban(s)
<suborbital> swceet.
<suborbital> lemme go read them then :)
<suborbital> Code of Conduct must *always* be followed
<Tm_T> yes
<suborbital> do not spam #voices with spam
<IdleOne> We know the guidelines very well no need to paste them here. If you have any questions please ask and I will be happy to try and answer
<suborbital> err im just reading them out loud, just so *we* are clear / i dont want to evade *bans* again
<IdleOne> suborbital: "We" are clear, the problem is that you don't seem to be clear on the guidelines :)
<suborbital> i havent read them. well i am now :)
<suborbital> i broke the bot rule and the anooying one lol
<elky> Inability to follow instructions isn't a good lack-of-skill to demonstrate.
<suborbital> so we good now? i wont break any more rulez.
<IdleOne> suborbital: I'm not so sure you are being serious. I feel like you are mocking us.
<suborbital> mmm, i wouldnt like to feel that way.
<suborbital> i dont know what makes you so sure i would feel that\
<IdleOne> I'm not inclined to remove the ban for now. What we can do is see how things go in #ubuntu-offtopic and if we see you are serious about being a part of the ubuntu community we can revisit the ban in #ubuntu in a couple of weeks.
<suborbital> no rush.
<suborbital> atleast in can chill here in the meantime :)
<IdleOne> okie dokie, appreciate your understanding. Please part this channel now that we are done. :)
 * suborbital lol baberuth style
<IdleOne> actually you can't chill here, we have a no idle policy
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu-ops suborbital agreed to see how things go in -ot and if they are willing to actually be a good netizen in our channels. Not so sure this is worth the time but will try.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from server_)
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu (bonny)
<Myrtti> hmm
<Myrtti> not certain if spambot or mispaste
<Tm_T> looks more of a mispaste (or intentional paste if intentional)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sergeantcupcake said: ubottu: How is LTS different from the normal releases?
<IdleOne> hello sergeantcupcake How can i help you?
<sergeantcupcake> IdleOne: Hi!! I was asking how Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is different from normal releases
<IdleOne> well that question is better suited for #ubuntu but basically the LTS means it will be supported for 5 years
<IdleOne> Long Term Support
<sergeantcupcake> IdleOne: I don't really have any idea how I got on this channel. I asked that question on #ubuntu and got forwarded here. Why?
<IdleOne> not sure
<sergeantcupcake> IdleOne: Well, thank you for your time. God bless
<Myrtti> the bot told him that his suggestion for "how" factoid was sent here
<IdleOne> yup, saw that afterwards and told him in #u
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Anastasius keeps trolling)
<Pricey> I believe wubi would explain the behaviour he's got?
<LjL> much as i hate to admit it, i think he's trolling :(
<Pricey> Maybe not then...
<IdleOne> it would but he knows better then to use wubi
<IdleOne> not his first go at the rodeo
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from r00k19)
<subthalamus> everning
<subthalamus> who can I talk to about getting unbanned from #ubuntu?
<mneptok> subthalamus: one moment.
<mneptok> subthalamus: do you remember why you were banned?
<subthalamus> mneptok: um, I insisted I was running ubuntu
<subthalamus> mneptok: the op in question would likely say I was rude or something
<subthalamus> mneptok: sorry, dont remember their name
<mneptok> subthalamus: #ubuntu is a support channel for Ubuntu only. not generic Linux questions.
<subthalamus> yes
<mneptok> 2012-05-17T21:07:34 <subthalamus> if u needed a way to check that php5-curl was installed and what version on ANY linux distro, where would u look?
<mneptok> 2012-05-17T21:08:28 <subthalamus> IdleOne: apt-cache doesn't exist on non debian distros
<subthalamus> mneptok: sounds like me
<mneptok> subthalamus: #ubuntu is a support channel for Ubuntu only. not generic Linux questions.
<subthalamus> mneptok: read a little further please
<mneptok> subthalamus: i have.
<mneptok> subthalamus: the root cause is you asking offtopic questions.
<subthalamus> that is debatable but I'm prepared to stick to those restrictions in the future
<mneptok> subthalamus: anything after that is just window dressing. no?
<subthalamus> I've used the channel many times in the past
<subthalamus> and helped out there as well
<subthalamus> mneptok: no, they asked a flawed question to determine if I had ubuntu or not
<mneptok> subthalamus: the !offtopic factoid is used with such frequency that if you have used the channel, you cannot help but have seen it. not to mention the /topic.
<subthalamus> and then assumed i didnt when they got an answer they were not expecting
<mneptok> 2012-05-17T21:07:34 <subthalamus> if u needed a way to check that php5-curl was installed and what version on ANY linux distro, where would u look?
<mneptok> ^^^ THAT was your first question ^^^
<mneptok> #ubuntu is not for "ANY Linux distro"
<subthalamus> mneptok: yessir
<mneptok> i don;t know how to make this more clear. you started with a wholly offtopic question. that's the problem. anything that happened after that is because of that problem.
<subthalamus> mneptok: it is unfortunate you cannot see my situation
<subthalamus> if apt was broken, how would u do what I wanted to do?
<mneptok> subthalamus: i'm happy to make this a discussion of offtopic-ness, but if you really want to drag what other people said and what other people asked for into it, i will by no means stop you.
<subthalamus> u realize that is not why they banned me right?
<subthalamus> I'm prepared to not ask that definition of off topic questions ever again
<mneptok> subthalamus: alright, so if you have a problem with the situation after the offtopic-ness you need resolved, you'll need to speak to IdleOne.
<mneptok> "yeah, i was offtopic. that was dumb." would have ended the ban right here. but you have your own road. safe journeys to you on it.
 * mneptok wanders off
<subthalamus> IdleOne: are you available?
<subthalamus> mneptok: kindly advise me how IdleOne can be reached?
<subthalamus> I presume they were the offending party?
<subthalamus> I'm dismayed by this lack of professionalism
<subthalamus> anybody willing to assist me please?
<subthalamus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> subthalamus called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Pricey> Howdy subthalamus.
<subthalamus> hi
<subthalamus> do u c history or need me to explain?
<Pricey> subthalamus: I think we're getting a bit late in the night to get in touch with that op.
<subthalamus> Pricey: you agree with mneptok's evaluation of the situation as well?!?
<Pricey> subthalamus: I haven't run through the logs but quickly skimming what's happenned here, I agree it'd probably be best for you to return tomorrow and ask IdleOne :-)
<subthalamus> Pricey: it was because IdleOne wasnt professional to begin with that I'm in this situation, why would you subject somebody to this level of inconvenience?
<Pricey> subthalamus: Is 24h to cooldown really a big inconvenience? You've got a wealth of other support avenues open to you.
<subthalamus> apparently that was may 17th..?
<subthalamus> Pricey: I don't need support thank you
<Pricey> Aha, my mistake.
<Pricey> Apologies.
<subthalamus> no worries...
<subthalamus> Pricey: u still there?
<Pricey> subthalamus: Sorry, just los tmy net connection.
<subthalamus> yes?
<subthalamus> you guys use a quassel backend or something?
<subthalamus> irccloud?
<subthalamus> Pricey: ?
<Pricey> subthalamus: Pretty sure we all do different things.
<subthalamus> Pricey: are you still considering my situation or just toying with me?
<Pricey> subthalamus: I'm sticking to what I said earlier I'm afraid. As per mnepto.k, you'd do best to come back tomorrow and ask for IdleOn.e.
<subthalamus> Pricey: can you explain your reasoning please?
<subthalamus> Pricey: when a police officer falsely imprisons somebody, you dont appeal to that police officer
<Pricey> subthalamus: But when a second then makes a decision, you probably won't find a third to easily disagree.
<subthalamus> Pricey: the decision being to refer the appeal to the offending officer...
<Pricey> subthalamus: I haven't actively operated in Ubuntu channels for some time. There doesn't seem to be anyone else active so I hoped to at least give you a response, if only to reaffirm what you were already told.
<subthalamus> Pricey: yet you are in the best position to circumvent this "corruption"
<subthalamus> I asked about irccloud/quassel because you were disconnected by didnt part the channel
<subthalamus> *but
<Pricey> I run irssi on a remote machine.
<subthalamus> is this typical, making people waste all of this time to get unbanned?
<subthalamus> if you make it harder to get unbanned than to use a different username/VPN/IP, it kind of defeats the purpose dont you think?
<subthalamus> it even looks like the web applet works for me...
<LjL> subthalamus: suggesting you're going to ban evade isn't going to make your ban shorter, quite the contrary
<subthalamus> LjL: not suggesting I'll "ban evade", just there will be one less person in the IRC to help out
<Pricey> But if you evade and we don't catch you because you behave so well. Then I don't think either side will complain.
<subthalamus> Pricey: i guess everybody using the web applet is potentially evading a ban
<subthalamus> this is all backwards guys
<LjL> subthalamus: you'll find that you can't speak from the web applet
<LjL> subthalamus: what is backwards? the fact that you weren't using Ubuntu yet insisted you should get support for whatever you were using in #ubuntu?
<subthalamus> LjL: how should one respond when they are accused of something they didn't do?
<subthalamus> I've already denied it
<subthalamus> what more can I do?
<subthalamus> you want access to my system?!?
<LjL> subthalamus: so lsb_release doesn't work, apt-cache doesn't work, but you're using Ubuntu? i have little trouble understanding that IdleOne might have found that hard to believe
<subthalamus> I explained this
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-27
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (migado sending racist comments via pm.  please smite)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (migadoo)
<rijhtoi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<rijhtoi> Did you know if you have sex before marriage your a disgrace to god and he will destroy you when you die?
<ubottu> rijhtoi called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Pricey> rijhtoi: Of course but I hardly see why that's relevant?
<rijhtoi> because its fornicating and it makes god angry
<rijhtoi> revelation 21:8
<rijhtoi> it mentions sexually immoral will have there part in hell which is the second death
<DJones> rijhtoi: Unfortunatly, thats not an Ubuntu issue
<rijhtoi> its an issue to mankind
<rijhtoi> and you will go to hell if you dont obey god
<topyli> thanks for the tip
<ubottu> rijhtoi called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (did you know if your a homosexual god will destroy your soul by sending you to hell for eternal torment where you will be tortured day and night forever and ever)
<ubottu> twig11 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<FearTheLord> do i have permission to override the rules and preach?
<bazhang> no
<FearTheLord> why not
<FearTheLord> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> FearTheLord called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<FearTheLord> whatever
<genii-around> Must be this planetary alignment thingy
<bazhang> heh yeah
<Myrtti> or hfsplus/yankees52 is just bored.
<DJones> s/bored/insane/
<genii-around> Heh
<Myrtti> no, just bored.
<Pricey> Glad I wasn't going mad...
<DJones> No you weren't
<DJones> The checkinstall website has always had that warning
<Pricey> Is there not still a "oh god no my eyes!!" hatred for checkinstall?
<DJones> To be honest, its very rare I see it even being mentioned
<DJones> I did wonder whether Actionparsnip's advice needed a kick for bad advice
<Pricey> DJones: Is a kick *really* the best way to deal with bad advice? Seriously?
<Pricey> It's not malicious is it?
<DJones> Pricey: It depends on the advice, his advice certainly wasn't, but 'run this forkbomb' would be a different consideration
<Pricey> You were wondering about Actionparsnip.
<DJones> Agreed, although in my my mind it was more of jokey comment than a serious one
<Pricey> Ah k, that explains things, sorry :)
<DJones> No worries
<DJones> My sense of humour is somewhat wierd
<Pricey> Definitely allowed, but Poe's law and all :)
<DJones> Thats a new one on me, thank you google & wikipedia for explaining it
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (elkng posting inappropriate pics on more than one occasion)
<ubottu> elkng called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (IdleOne creeped me out by that his previous post)
<FearTheLord> nooooo waaaaaaaaaa
<FearTheLord> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> FearTheLord called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<FearTheLord> what did i do
<FearTheLord> god forgive me!
<FearTheLord> save me!
<Corey> FearTheLord: Yes?
<FearTheLord> nooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pricey> FearTheLord: I'm getting bored.
<FearTheLord> will god forgive me
<FearTheLord> i sin
<Myrtti> hi HFSPLUS
<FearTheLord> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Myrtti> how's things?
<FearTheLord> im drunk
<FearTheLord> help me
<FearTheLord> i sinned
<Myrtti> have you tried knitting yet?
<FearTheLord> will god forgive me
<Myrtti> or Assassin's Creed?
<FearTheLord> i am a christian
<FearTheLord> i disobeyed god
<FearTheLord> =(
<FearTheLord> will he forgive me
<Myrtti> I think I recommended playing them some time ago to you
<FearTheLord> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<FearTheLord> will god save me
<FearTheLord> ive made so many mistakes
<Myrtti> wouldn't it be easier to actually ask from people who care and/or can do something about it?
<ubottu> FearTheLord called the ops in #kubuntu (will god forgive me)
<ubottu> FearTheLord called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (god please forgive me i didnt mean to get drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-28
<DJones> Morning
<DJones> I wonder whether horrorxstory  in #u is HFSplus/FearTheLOrd etc both comcast hosts
<bazhang> both are trolls wfm
<Myrtti> I thought FTL came from ma, not mi
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> difference there
<DJones> Yeah, you're right with that
<DJones> Ah well
<Myrtti> I have to say I'm truly ashamed of my good memory in these things
<Myrtti> so much wasted brain power
<DJones> Myrtti: Something I was wondering before was a ban on the .myvzw.com address, could you have a look at the following to see if its possible
<DJones> Would it be possible to set a ban on *!*@*.sub-174*.myvzw.com  I wasn't sure if you can set a ban with widlcard within it
<DJones> Would it be possible to set a ban on *!*@*.sub-174*.myvzw.com  I wasn't sure if you can set a ban with widlcard within it and the sub-174 and myvzw.com appear to be the only consistent parts of the hostname and there doesn't appear to be any other users coming from the sub-174 range of addresses
<DJones> This is the one that keeps picking users in #u and then pm'ing obscene/racist/offensive comments
<Myrtti> AFAIK you can
<Myrtti> I might be wrong though
<DJones> Anybody you'd recommend querying that with
<DJones> erry looks to be online
<Myrtti> well I'm sure someone will smite me for giving you wrong information if I'm wrong
<DJones> Heh
<Myrtti> is it really that urgent? you could just set a +q for that hostmask and see if it takes hold
<DJones> Thats true, i'll give that a go
<Myrtti> besides it's a wide ban anyway so I'd recommend a mute in any case
<DJones> Thanks for the advice
<Myrtti> or a banforward to this/some other channel
<bazhang> yeah he wants to poll
<DJones> ok, set +q on that address to see if it works
<bazhang> a webui to use something remotely? thought that meant ssh
<bazhang> whoa annoying
<bazhang> he's playing eleventh dimension chess!
 * Pici snerks
<bazhang> I pretty much lost interest after that wall 'o text
<bazhang> wubi and mixing in debian repos! what could go wrong
<IdleOne> iirc the idea of creating a more "leet" channel has been discussed and denied, there are -dev channels for those users who wish to dig deeper and get help with doing development. IMO creating such a channel would be splitting the community and helpers.
<bazhang> <n0yd> Actually, thats a great name, #ubuntu-advanced.
<bazhang> bwhahahahahaNOWAY
<bazhang> he insulted every single helper, and now wants his own advanced channel
<IdleOne> Topic for #ubuntu-advanced: All noobs go to #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<IdleOne> Anyway, it is a bad idea and will only create a divide in the IRC community which is exactly what we don't want.
<bazhang> bug: confirmed; released ∞ +1
<DJones> IdleOne: +1 Although I don't think the regular helpers would abandon #u, however I don't think a 'new user' would understand the difference between basic and advanced questions, from their point of view, everything could well be advanced & they'd just ask in the advanced channel
<bazhang> he was so elite that he was doing the glib versions from memory, and badly misremembering them
<IdleOne> DJones: exactly, ops would waste time explaining, yeah you're problem is a valid one but not important enough for us to bother with. Plz2go to the not-so-leet channel.
<bazhang> more like needs a #ubuntu-alzheimers
<DJones> I guess 'technically' #ubuntu is the advanced channel given that there is #ubuntu-beginners
<jbroome> yikes
<bazhang> eliminate the !crosspost factoid forthwith
<Pici> Just because we might disagree with it doesn't make it a bad idea that we should strike out immediately.
<IdleOne> -beginners is a team channel and not specifically for support. They do some support but that isn't the purpose.
<bazhang> it's a bad idea
<IdleOne> Pici: It might be worth revisiting. I suspect it will not pass anymore then it did the last time this was brought up.
<bazhang> it's been proposed since forever
<IdleOne> Just wanted to make sure I voiced my opinion on it.
<DJones> The idea does have merit, for example the question about ZFS that ThePendulum was asking about yesterday - that probably took a couple of hours for somebody to go through, so a less busy channel for a complex issue would probably be more useful
<bazhang> n0yd had an issue that was not *that* complex, but simply refused to answer any questions of the five or so first helpers
<IdleOne> I'm not a noob. We are not mind readers.
<bazhang> I got a "seriously dood? I'ma need it, thats all"
<DJones> 19:32 < n0yd> ok, I made # for advanced and novice, and am registewring them now
<bazhang> so he's the Founder
<IdleOne> that isn't an problem
<IdleOne> IRCC can ask staff to take it if/when needed
<bazhang> in Official Ubuntu namespace
<IdleOne> s/an/a/
<DJones> #ubuntu-advanced already exists with freenode-staff         +AFORfiorstv as the only entry on the access list
<bazhang> it's advanced-users
<DJones> Ah, not what I expected
<bazhang> that should not be #
<bazhang> #ubuntu-novice-users  as well
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-cafeteria-coolkids-table
<bazhang> Pici will allow them to exist until the next IRCC meeting, I imagine
<bazhang> I wonder if they will be allowed to advertise in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> the channels being created is not an issue like I said. The issue now is making sure he doesn't advertise those channels.
<bazhang> perhaps we could have the floodbots redirect them once they answered a question in -unregged
<IdleOne> I would like to know who decides if a questions is advanced enough or not.
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711133/
<IdleOne> looks real official like
<IdleOne> just needs a neon sign out front.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> to get Chanserv they have to clear the channel iirc
<IdleOne> /msg chanserb help set guard
<IdleOne> -b+v
<bazhang> he explained that once the IRCC decides, it will stay or forward to the ##
<bazhang> "best to be prepared" was the quote
<IdleOne> isn't that the boy scout moto?
<bazhang> minus the best to, yeah
<IdleOne> Well, I think I've made enough passive agressive comments on this topic. Moving on.
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> Pici, who should they contact about getting ubottu ; n0yd wants to know
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-29
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, DmiCool20 said: !ask My disp res is wrong (cont of prev prob
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (LLckfan was trolling earlier and has returned with the exact same question)
<Corey> Enough of dmitry's "faulty keyboard" for one night.
<DJones> Hmmh, scrollbac has been joining/quitting the channel multiple times for a number of days with multiple nicks, mostly guest****, just saw this 09:37 < guest4129> thunder12121 you can login from http://scrollback.io/
<DJones> Sounds like scrollback.io is a web interface
<DJones> With a very unstable connection
<Tm_T> DJones: hmmm, kind of a webchat?
<DJones> Looking at the website, it seems sort of, but not quite
<DJones> Website also shows live history of whats going on the #ubuntu channel on its front page
<DJones> I'm not sure how that sits with the public logging of the channel and the decisions made for IRCAnswers & IRSeek bots
<DJones> Maybe something for the IRCC to think about
<DJones> In a way, it possibly gives people a way round bans if they find out about it, in that it cloaks ip's to the scrollback.io's
<Myrtti> I have been wondering about that
<DJones> You just click on the live channel at the bottom and it auto joins you to #ubuntu
<Myrtti> no I think it autojoins on page load
<Myrtti> 8601 was mee
<DJones> Just trying, only seemed to join when I clicked on the feed
<DJones> 2334 was my join
<DJones> I couldn't spot any specific contact details for the people running the website
<DJones> Although looking at the nicks using the service, one is Aravind I'm sure I've seen that nick fairly regularly as a #u user
<DJones> But could just be a coincidence
<tomaw> hrm, that looks a bit nasty
<tomaw> the scrollback feature is a bit iffy
<Myrtti> realname ban might work
<Myrtti> but don't know if something else should be done too
<Myrtti> the lack of contact details is a bit nasty
<tomaw> hostname ban is enough
<DJones> Pretty much all the connections show Guest1234!~scrollbac@ec2 etc, or occasionally @x.x.x.x ip
<DJones> Couldn't find any way to change the nick of the user joining
<Myrtti> yeah, you can change it, it just disconnects then
<Myrtti> I think the disconnects probably are a design feature of somekind
<DJones> Looking at github page, the commits are done by aravind/harish/sankha93/mengwong The only nick that jumps out is aravind
<Pici> really?
<bazhang> bwhaha
<bazhang> that is my second favorite after "seriously?"
<bazhang> I watch *way* too much Supernatural
<Pici> :D
<bazhang> cinnamon is in the repos? yegads
<genii-around> In universe, apparently
<Myrtti> well atleast MATE isn't
<Myrtti> (please, tell me it isn't)
<genii-around> apt-cache search   tells me it isn't
<LjL> i remember a time when what you had in your repositories wasn't a political statement
<Myrtti> I have no big issue with cinnamon being there
<Myrtti> mate makes me uneasy
<genii-around> LjL: I dunno. Like, firefox vs iceweasel has been going on a long time.
<LjL> genii-around: ah well, when legal issues get involved, sure
<LjL> genii-around: also, pretty sure GNOME vs KDE was hot for quite some time, but i wouldn't know because i was using WindowMaker
<genii-around> Heh :)
<bazhang> MINT and their codecs for everything out of the box would not pass muster
<LjL> muster?
<bazhang> pass licensing issues examination
<LjL> ah
<bazhang> pass muster is a term from the military originally
<LjL> the WP article says some drivers are not included due to licensing issues, so maybe they're not deaf to this issue
<bazhang> <hacktus0> Can you help me please. I forget my pass root
<bazhang> <Guest25659> then aight
<DJones> What ip did lars connect from was it a .de address?
<bazhang> * [Lars1] (~lars@pD9FFD8EA.dip0.t-ipconnect.de): purple
<bazhang> oh yeah
<bazhang> the dip0.t
<DJones> The problem lars looks to be t-dialin.net
<bazhang> could well be
<DJones> I'm sure I can remember another lars* nick from a .de host that was a coc compliant user
<bazhang> perhaps he and his cousins/brothers/roommates/neighbors got an upgrade
<DJones> From memory, I'm pretty sure it was a different user
<DJones> Thats probably proven given that they have been connected longer that 10 seconds without causing a problem
<bazhang> heh yeah
<seronis> i've seen a number of people pointlessly get chewed out for doing nick changes for away status.  is anyone offering an alternative means of showing your status?  if not complaining is pointless as some people need the ability to show this information
<seronis> and anyone NOT wanting to see it can configure their client to ignore it
<jbroome> you don't
<jbroome> You do /away lunch  and someone can /whois you and see the away msg
<seronis> and.. people who dont want to see nick changes can hide them.   next ?
<DJones> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<seronis> its not being used in channels.. its being used in Freenode.   next?
<DJones> seronis: One of the reasons in the Ubuntu channels is that if all 1600 users used it evry time they went away, it would add to the non support comments
<seronis> if you dont want to see it,..  you HIDE it via your own client options.  your argument is the same as saying join/part msgs are spam and people should never join the channel (or leave once there)
<DJones> If you hide joins/quits/parts as with most IRC clients, nick changes are still shown
<jbroome> i'm not as irritated with nick changes for away as the horrible announce scripts
<seronis> and?  someone who doesnt want to see them can still use a client that hides them.
<seronis> jbroome:  i agree with that.  spam is spam.  a nick change is not spam
<jbroome> next?
<seronis> and to me its idiocy to chew people out for a single nickchange
<seronis> which i've seen done several times the past month (all such incidents were polite.. but still idiotic)
<DJones> Its not something that gets called that often, in general its more for the user changing nick half a dozen times in a few minutes, I don't think many people would call it for an occasional away/sleep nick change
<DJones> Looking at my lastlog, I can only see it once in the last 24 hours
<seronis> nope.  its been pointed out on the very first instance of use.  thus my annoyance at the policy.  if it was only enforced when reasonable (for spammed nick changes) it would be another issue
<knome> i'm pretty sure seronis is speaking about me
<seronis> and i also said each time i saw it it was never RUDE.
<knome> tbh, i don't think there's much idea to enforce a rule after you've done it "several times"
<knome> changing a nick does produce unneeded lines on the channel
<seronis> it produces zero lines if you hide them
<seronis> same as join/part msgs
<knome> the fact that there is a designed /away feature only makes it more annoying
<knome> seronis, i can't hide nick changes/join/part/quit if i'm opping a channel. i need to know what's going on.
<seronis> knome:  but you can redirect them to a seperate window to view only as needed for OPing
<seronis> i have all highlights redirected with a script like that and i've only been on here 3 weeks
<knome> seronis, yes, or i can tell the user not to use awaynicks.
<seronis> but there is no legitimate reason to tell them that
<seronis> they are doing nothing wrong
<jbroome> how is this still going
<seronis> jbroome: rule lacks any intelligent purpose.  thats how
<knome> seronis, they are noisy. the channel guidelines tell not to use public away messages (and that includes away nicks)
<knome> seronis, you agree to the guidelines when you join the channel.
<knome> seronis, if you aren't fine with them, you should not join the channels.
<seronis> using nick changes has nothing to do with the channel.  it is allowed at the server level
<seronis> a person is responsible for properly configuring their own client
<knome> seronis, ok, this is leading nowhere. is there something else you need help with?
<seronis> i'll stick with the ruling given by DJones.  Its something only meant to be enforced when its an issue of spam
<knome> !guidelines | seronis
<ubottu> seronis: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<knome> seronis, if you are unhappy with the guidelines and/or the policy being enforced on any channel(s), you are free to leave the(se) channel(s).
<seronis> and im also free to speak my mnind and get the policies changed when appropriate. =-)
<seronis> which is why im in -here- mentioning this and not in #xubuntu
<seronis> and 2 out of 3 OPs who spoke up seem to think that the guideline in this case is meant purely for issues of nick spam
<knome> seronis, you can raise it to the IRCC council if you disagree
<knome> *IRC council or IRCC
<LjL> uhm, something can't be "allowed at the server level" meaning that channels *have to* allow it while you're in them.
<LjL> there might be no "server level" rule about away nicks, but there is an Ubuntu rule, which is supposed to be respected while in Ubuntu channels.
<seronis> LjL:  the people in question are not sending ANYTHING to the channel.  they are sending a command to the server.
<seronis> if the server is sending you info you dont want to see its up to you to configure your client to hide it
<seronis> its not MY responsibility to hide  join/part msgs on your client if you dont like them.  its your job
<seronis> you can just as easily hide nick change messages
<knome> seronis, it's your responsibility to respect the guidelines which you are agreeing on when joining the channel
<Unit193> The same thing could be said about profanity, if you don't like it you can just as easily remove the message, or with trigger.pl change the word.
<LjL> you're confusing technical matters with matters of policy i think, seronis
<IdleOne> seronis: You do have a right to speak your mind. I heard a really great saying about peoples rights last week that made things very clear in my mind at least. I'll share it with you "Your right to swing a fist ends at the tip of my noes."
<LjL> the fact that the protocol makes it so that away nicks don't technically "send anything" to the channel has nothing to do with what the rules about them are.
<Myrtti> can't decide if typo or intentional
<knome> Myrtti, :)
<seronis> LjL: please logically explain the difference between having a rule against nick changes.. and having a rule against  join/part msgs ?
<seronis> no hypotheticals.  no semmantics.  use a bit of logic and state reasonably why one is the fault of the user and one is the fault of the client
<knome> seronis, join/part message is compulsory, using an away nick is optional.
<seronis> false.  i cant  'not' send a join/part message when i enter or leave a channel
<seronis> it is equally compulsory
<IdleOne> seronis: join part message are sent to the client by the server, the client can disable those. nick changes are sent by the user via the server.
<LjL> seronis, whether or not you send a quit message, a line gets sent and usually shown to the channel
<LjL> there is no such thing as a join message that i know of
<seronis> LjL:  and its the responsibility of the user to configure their own client to show or hide join/part msgs
<seronis> same thing with nick changes
<Myrtti> I sense a circular discussion where neither side is budging. I'll go get the popcorn.
<seronis> Myrtti:  only real.  microwave stuff smells like cancer
<IdleOne> wrong, it is the responsibility of the user to follow the guidelines set by the channel owners/ops
<knome> i agree with Myrtti.
<knome> seronis, if you really want to, raise this issue for the IRCC to decide.
<knome> seronis, now, if you don't need further assistance, please leave this channel as we have a no-idle policy here.
<seronis> no need to do that (yet).  i'll just bring the issue up here for discussion as the matter becomes relevant, aka when someone gets pointlessly chewed out for single uses of nick changes
<seronis> also.. id prefer to idle.  and when i first /join'd in here i read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines  which i assume is the rules for discussions in here.  there is no rule against idling
<knome> seronis, yes there is. please read the topic.
<Myrtti> actually
<genii-around> /topic
<LjL> seronis: the /topic of this channel is part of the rules.
<jbroome> this isn't an idling channel
<knome> seronis, also, this channel isn't really the right place to do that. if you think it's necessary to change the policy, contact the IRCC
<knome> !appeal | seronis
<ubottu> seronis: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> You have brought it up here, and you were told what the ops position is. if you want to continue you need to contact the IRCC
<knome> seronis, you've now had 40 minutes with several people in this channel (counting up to >100 minutes of people's time for your issue); if you think it's not fair that we ask you to leave now, please tell that to the IRCC too
<knome> oops.
<Myrtti> or join in #ubuntu-irc and continue the discussion there
<Myrtti> or just not continue it.
<bazhang> @mark #xubuntu xubuntu244 (5714e24b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.20.226.75)  foul language, abusive
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-30
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu  natsirt joining channel and posting rm -rf /
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (mre_)
<Tm_T> yeah, all the problems disappear if we hide them from ourselves (;
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (clcto,)
<DJones> Dealt with
<jbroome> i'm guessing that asking gordonjcp where on the autisim spectrum he's been diagnosed isn't helpful
<DJones> Its frustrating when the comments by people after something has happened are normally more disruptive to the channel than the original offence
<jbroome> noted. :)
<DJones> Definatly didn't mean you
<jbroome> oh, good. :)
<DJones> :)
<DJones> I'll just wait for clcto to start off agin
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (markin)
<bazhang> oracle and RPM ; that has to be morally wrong somehow
<bazhang> <toshiba> monkeydust: if u don't know something, better be quiet
<bazhang> yeah thats not attitude...
<bazhang> Pici, someone else did it, so it's supported!
<IdleOne> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<DJones> Must admit, in a way, its difficult to argue that using alien isn't supported to install an rpm when alien is part of the repo's
<IdleOne> hmm, perhaps change that from "RPM packages are not supported" to "RPM packages are not supported in #ubuntu"
<IdleOne> or Converting RPM packages to DEB is not supported in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> chances are it won't work anyway and better to build from source IMO
<DJones> I'd say the 2nd of those sounds better
<bazhang> hahaha read the docs
<bazhang> they barely even read the channel topic
<bazhang> plz paste in channel grub2 wiki 4 me
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-31
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1626 users, 0 overflows, 1626 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1635 users, 0 overflows, 1635 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1588 users, 4 overflows, 1592 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1540 users, 4 overflows, 1544 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1592 users, 4 overflows, 1596 limit))
<ubottu> seb128 called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<DJones> From #ubuntu-irc  seb128> can somebody block "morphis" from #ubuntu-devel -mir -touch -unity?
<DJones> seb128> his client is having an issue or something, he quits/joins in loop
<DJones> Freenode staff aren't on the access list
<xnox> <seb128> hey
<xnox> <seb128> can somebody block "morphis" from #ubuntu-devel -mir -touch -unity?
<xnox> <seb128> his client is having an issue or something, he quits/joins in loop
<xnox> from #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> [morphis] (morphis@fiona.nas-admin.org): morphis
<AlanBell> 10:14 [freenode] -!- morphis [morphis@fiona.nas-admin.org] has quit [Excess Flood]
<AlanBell> why excess flood?
<AlanBell> that is freenode booting morphis out isn't it?
<DJones> Isn't that when somebody reconnects and trys to join too many channels at once
<AlanBell> yeah, so not really their fault
<AlanBell> or not really a fault with their connection
<DJones> No, normally see something like that being ban forwarded to #fix_your_connection and once it stabilises they're able to rejoin the channels
<DJones> Although from the seb128's last comment it'd fixed itself
<AlanBell> are they still doing it though? last one I see is 10:14
<AlanBell> I was only in -unity
<DJones> It was the same in -touch, appeared to have stopped
<elky> AlanBell, it is a fault of the connection in that the client is supposed to be throttling joins and it doesn't.
<ubottu> believethebible called the ops in #ubuntu (Repent now! For the Kingdom of God is at hand!)
 * genii-around hugs Myrtti
<ubottu> believethebible called the ops in #kubuntu (Repent now! For the Kingdom of God is at hand!)
<ubottu> Laney called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<jbroome> obviously we hate god BluesKaj
<genii-around> Heh
<genii> maybe someone keep an eye on rah in #u, seems to want to go on about a fix for bug #1 and was referred already to -ot but I have to go to a meeting upstairs and not at the computer
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Myrtti> genii: alright, I'll try to keep an eye
<DJones> Hmmh, Rage quit by rah there
<Myrtti> ragepart
<Myrtti> but not actually too agressive, so w/e
<DJones> Ah well
<jbroome> a mehquit
<bazhang> <dude707> ok you know what ? that is some whatever
<bazhang> seems resistant to any actual assistance
<IdleOne> !no contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> would it be so hard to redirect the old url to the new url?
 * IdleOne wonders why this is not done.
<genii> Is there some channel where I can test syntax and my command aliases for stuff like /quiet, kicking and banning, etc? I've been hesitant to do these things because I think I need more practice first, etc. I vaguely remembered something about #ubuntu-sandbox but it didn't seem anyone was in there, etc
<genii> Meh, work.
<IdleOne> create one and I'll join it
<jbroome> you can join ##genii-testing  and you'll have ops  i'll join too and you can abuse me
<IdleOne> ##genii-testing is good
<IdleOne> genii: priorities! work can wait.
<jbroome> i have the autorejoin script loaded so i'll bounce back after a kick
<IdleOne> same here
<genii> "[ChanServ] Channel ##genii-testing is not registered." It tells me when I try to boot one of you
<IdleOne> oh.
<IdleOne> you're using chanserv.py?
<IdleOne> in that case you need to register a channel to use /cs commands
<genii> OK so my remove seems to work OK. The problemmatic one for me before was the ban, I was booting entire channel before it hit the +b part :-/
<IdleOne> lol
<Pici> o.O
<bazhang> "rudola..."
<bazhang> time to die
<IdleOne> that is a quit message.
<bazhang> legendary one
<DJones> I wonder what sci fi authors mind that comes from
<bazhang> Phillip K. Dick
<DJones> Which book?
<bazhang> Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep
<DJones> Ah, I have that in the loft
<bazhang> short story made into Blade Runner
<IdleOne> I know Data dreamt of a crow
<bazhang> the story is *terrible*
<IdleOne> and Seven dreamt of a raven
<DJones> Do androids... is probably the 2nd best sci fi book/film
<DJones> 1st place goes to http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067756/
<bazhang> the movie is great; the story is one of the worst of all time
<bazhang> it's *nothing* like the movie
<DJones> I prefer the book, movies always seem to miss the detail you get in a book
<bazhang> the book is about a guy actually wanting to buy an electric sheep
<bazhang> if you read the Game of Thrones books, then saw the series, you would be amazed at the difference'
<DJones> I watched about 1/2 an episode of Game Of Thrones before switching it off
<IdleOne> it takes about 14 episodes before you really get into it
<DJones> I think what put me off was the overt sexual references early on, that does nothing for me, although my 70+ year old parents love the series
<IdleOne> Then you would hate Spartacus
<DJones> Yep
<genii> jbroome: Did I unban you from -sanbbox OK?
<genii> Bleh, -sandbox
<IdleOne> you did
<genii> Ah, good
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from cheffed)
<genii> I wonder if he's preaching about God in there
<bazhang> it's a @mark they give him after a certain number of !factoids
<bazhang> dirk could have installed and tried every DE by now
<Jordan_U> But I doubt that any different DE will help terribly much with playing video smoothly.
<bazhang> I wonder if anyone has even asked him about his video card
<IdleOne> I think bekks tried earlier
<IdleOne> not sure if it went anywhere
<bazhang> just seems to want to chat and get assurances rather than try any actual fixes at this point
<bazhang> 42
<bazhang> !1337
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> Firs he asks: How do I get rid of a channel in my clients task bar? Then wants to tell people how to be leet
<IdleOne> first*
<bazhang> he could scarcely make it out of -unregged
<IdleOne> my point exactly
<DJones> I'm pretty sure it was clcto I removed from the channel yesterday for telling people to stfu
<bazhang> should have the floodbots randomly ask in leetspeak
<bazhang> DJones, sounds right
<DJones> bazhang: Just looking at BT, you've @marked over language, rww has removed from -ot for the same reason, and I did the same in #u, so certainly a history of non !coc comments
<bazhang> DJones, oh yeah. I've seen him do the same or near enough on non-ubuntu channels as well
<bazhang> <laura4351> hi how do i internet?
<bazhang> push the IE button
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1649 users, 4 overflows, 1653 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1657 users, 7 overflows, 1664 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-01
<Myrtti> how come dirk is still br
<Myrtti> been given thesame answers than three hours ago
<Myrtti> this was a rrhetorical question
<ubottu> JohnThePreacher called the ops in #ubuntu (Repent now! For The Kingdom of Heaven is at HAND!)
<JohnThePreacher> And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake: but he that endureth to the end shall be saved.
<JohnThePreacher> you guys hate god
<JohnThePreacher> =(
<DJones> Er, No, just spammers
<JohnThePreacher> But for the cowardly and [a]unbelieving and abominable and murderers and immoral persons and sorcerers and idolaters and all liars, their part will be in the lake that burns with fire and [b]brimstone, which is the second death.”
<Seveas> RK is spamming his new site in #ubuntu
<k1l_> i dont see any point in feeding the troll anymore. will unmute him in 15min
<IdleOne> fine by me :)
<IdleOne> if you don't talk to him in PM though, the mute won't help
<IdleOne> k1l_: Did you talk to Snype and explain about the !guidelines?
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> he wanted to stick to the support chat
<IdleOne> So he is just a troll it seems
<k1l_> after next one will be a kick.
<IdleOne> weicheng sure has a lot of different ip addresses
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !rpm =~ s/apt/dpkg/
<IdleOne> !rpm =~ s/apt/dpkg/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<IdleOne> hmm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !dpkg =~ s/apt/!apt/
<bazhang> time to deal with theusD? thoughts?
<IdleOne> he seemed ok, I didn't see what happened between him and bekks.
<bazhang> me either
<IdleOne> give it a bit, see what happens
<DJones> OUch, was that all of irccloud that just got klined
<IdleOne> wow mass kline
<IdleOne> looks like it
<bazhang> irclcoud
<bazhang> argh
<DJones> Its a bit much to kline all of irccloud just to get JoseAntonio though
<IdleOne> he probably had it coming :)
<k1l_> the bible repent guy is in +1
<DJones> Yep, only one line, so I think its worth leaving & see if he gets bored at not getting a response
<k1l_> already gone
<jrib> i really should fix my kickban script...
<jrib> i guess he ran out of proxies at the count of 1 though so it's not too much of a bother
<jrib> i'll be more or less away now, please keep an eye on #ubuntu for the proxy guy if he returns
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-02
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<Ben64> anyone around?
<ubottu> bwat47 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, skellat said: !mir is Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. IRC discussions about it take place in #ubuntu-mir.  For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<bazhang> <Falon> cmd and stuff wont work on ubuntu
<bazhang> I thought that must be _dirk_ , but no he is in #xubuntu asking the same questions as before
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1511 users, 0 overflows, 1511 limit))
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (funnyboy243)
<Seveas> anyone awake?
<Seveas> annoying idiot in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, funnyboy240 said: Who is your favorite color for a Torlet? Tell me about your likes and dislikes? What about the other ones?
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (nugroho is probably a markov-chain bot)
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (x-s4nd3r)
<knome> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<knome> anybody have an opinion on the proposed !mir factoid before?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-26
<bazhang> <Isvara> Actually, I said lvm, I really mean md.
<bazhang> bwhaha
<elky> md?
<Ben64> dweez in #ubuntu has an autoreponse for anyone saying "now you know", responds with "<nick>: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!"
<Ben64> kthxbye
<ubottu> owh called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> sorted.
<popey> can someone help me with a channel redirect? #ubuntu-phone used to redirect to #ubuntu-touch but doesn't seem to anymore...
 * rww takes a look
<rww> popey: /msg chanserv help set mlock
<popey> will take a look thanks
<rww> you probably want to mlock +sntif #ubuntu-touch on #ubuntu-phone
<genii> I think I'm going to start using the word "redimensionate"
<valorie> genii: are you Calvin, all grown up?
<valorie> Calvin & Hobbes ref
<genii> valorie: Hah, maybe sometimes
<valorie> :-)
<genii> Yes, the transmogrifier :D
<valorie> I find your term excellent
<phunyguy> ^ yes
<valorie> problems often should be redimensionated into challenges
<valorie> for instance
<genii> Well, I lifted the "redimensionate" from a user in #ubuntu who meant to say something more like "resize" ... but it's definitely catchy
<valorie> I'm stealing it from you in turn, for sure
<genii> Let's popularize it's use!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-27
<rww> lol, valorie just used it in a blog post
<valorie> I warned genii I was stealing it.....
<k1l_> "my precious"
<[asimov]> Why was [asimov] banned?
<rww> ban evasion
<[asimov]> false
<rww> okay. are we talking about #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<[asimov]> sustained
<rww> try one of the answers "#ubuntu" or "#ubuntu-offtopic"
<rww> oh, you're ban evading here too
<rww> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<rww> See the wiki link to see how you should escalate this if you feel like we're wrong. You will be removed from this channel after your next message (upon which I presume you will have read this one).
<[asimov]> you disagree?
<valorie> such a meanie, rww
<valorie> :-)
<rww> that one's wasted a whole heck of a lot of operator time :(
<k1l> [ODB2] (~ODB@90.211.191.158): Elliot Rodger      that realname is pointing into a direction
<bazhang> <ODB2> yeh, if you hold down shift and press chink key
 * Jordan_U wonders why they haven't been banned yet.
<k1l> because if you swing the banhammer you are a bad op.
<Pici> They've been warned enough
<ODB2> yo
<ODB2> why have I been banned?
<Jordan_U> ODB2: You used racial slurs multiple times, which is never appropriate, and continued to do so after being asked to stop.
<ODB2> Jordan_U I will refrain in future
<ODB2> please would you kindbly unblock
<ODB2> *kindly
<Jordan_U> ODB2: First I'd like you to read the channel guidelines, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines , completely so that you understand what type of conduct is expected in #ubuntu.
<ODB2> Language and Subject - Duly noted
<ODB2> I however feel that your response was disproportionate
<ODB2> in light of the racial slurs out there
<ODB2> and in this particular incidence there was no such context of racial hatred
<ODB2> however, I accept your ruling
<Jordan_U> ODB2: Ok. Please do try to be more concientious of what you say in #ubuntu in the future, and remember that it is a technical support channel.
<ODB2> Noted
<Jordan_U> ODB2: Thank you. You should now be able to re-join #ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> ODB2: Please change the "Real Name" field in your IRC client.
<Jordan_U> ODB2: Your ban has been re-instated as I frankly expect that you will try to be intentionally offensive in #ubuntu again. Feel free to discuss your ban again, but realize that you'll have to convince us that you will not simply try to troll the channel again before the ban will be removed.
<Havenstance2> ...How would one know that is not his real name? Pretty sure that there would be multiples in this world and I've Personally seen ODB2 on the server plenty of times in the past. In fact he has helped me with one or two issues in the past. Not second guessing you Jordan_U but rather offering a second opinion :)
<Jordan_U> Havenstance2: It's possible, but that combined with the racial slurs is not likely to be anything but trolling. Is there anything we can help you with?
<ODB2> we;;;
<ODB2> I'm currently not on the channel as far as I'm aware
<ODB2> but I do genuinely contribute at times
<ODB2> feel free to keep the ban if you wish
<ODB2> I don't see how I would be able to convince you otherwise
<Jordan_U> ODB2: Contributions do not entitle you to troll. If you're done here please leave #ubuntu-ops per our no-idling policy.
<phunyguy> "policy"...
<ODB2> ta ta for now
<phunyguy> (sorry, I hate that word)
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: Any suggestion for a better word/phrase? "As per our channel topic"?
<k1l> rule, guideline, law,...
<phunyguy> Yes that sounds better
<phunyguy> guideline != law/rule/etc
<phunyguy> I think just quoting the topic is a good idea.  Because it really isn't as much of a rule as it is just a way of keeping the channel clear.
<phunyguy> and since the channel is publicly logged, it shouldn't be that big of a deal for folks to be present... it just makes it easier for us to know who has an issue that needs to be resolved.
<k1l> from my experience things get out of hands way faster if there are several users in here.
<phunyguy> so?
<phunyguy> this channel is to resolve issues/bans/etc.  That would happen regardless of someone being here.
<k1l> no i dont agree on that
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: My reason for asking this time was that I have other things to do, and if the aren't in the channel I don't feel as much of an obligation to check the channel regularly to follow up on a discussion I started.
<Jordan_U> s/the/they/
<phunyguy> Jordan_U, I don't see an issue with asking folks to leave.  I think we should just be more careful with words.  We have grown a habit of stating things are "rules"/"policies"/etc... but that isn't really what it is.
<phunyguy> We have Guidelines, and a Code of Conduct.
<phunyguy> neither of them mention idling in the -ops channel as being a rule.
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: Thank you, I'll try to be more careful with my words in the future.
<phunyguy> :)
<bazhang> "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst  and trusty?
<genii> I guess you could use grub1 instead of grub2 if you really wanted.
<bazhang> or lilo
<genii> Heh, yes
<bazhang> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.3-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 801 kB, installed size 3201 kB
<phunyguy> yeah those amazon images may very well use grub 12
<phunyguy> 1**
<phunyguy> it is entirely possible.
<Jordan_U> echo "apt-get install yum; yum install lilo" | sudo bash
 * Jordan_U feels dirty
<phunyguy> lol
<genii> Yes, yes you should.
<phunyguy> that was brilliant
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-28
<valorie> oh my, some sexspam in #kubuntu
<valorie> now to recall how to report that....
<valorie> @mark #kubuntu odsent sex-spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <bloatedbayesian> Try putting it in the microwave and seeing if the fan turns on then.
<bazhang> got him in PM
<bloatedbayesian> Is there a more general linux help-place that doesn't have restrictive policies that make everything feel sterile? I think I'd be better able to contribute there.
<bazhang> ##linux
<bloatedbayesian> I don't suppose they'd have a problem with the occasional questionable joke, would they?
<bazhang> who knows, not our namespace
<valorie> "everyone feel sterile"?
<bloatedbayesian> *everything
<bazhang> he told someone to put their computer in the microwave
<bloatedbayesian> I'm a girl.
<bloatedbayesian> Context matters.
<bazhang> not in this case
<bloatedbayesian> Yes, actually, it does.
<bazhang> girls have more common sense than guys
<bloatedbayesian> I hate being stereotyped. I can be a girl and still not have any common sense. And I mean context about the joke.
<bazhang> its bad advice, jokes are offtopic, thats it
 * valorie is a woman who prefers places where mutual respect is fundamental
<bloatedbayesian> Maybe then you'd understand why it's actually mildly funny. You see, the guy had an overheating problem and someone... well yes, I understand that you don't want any sign of personality cluttering up your helping-place. And that's fine, you have that right I guess.
<bazhang> there's a chit chat channel
<valorie> personality is expressed through false advice and bad jokes?
<bazhang> and there's a support channel
<valorie> gads
<bloatedbayesian> You don't know the context, valorie.
<valorie> sure
 * valorie doesn't hang out in #ubuntu
<bazhang> most of us can compartmentalize and switch channels
<valorie> too busy
<bazhang> if you cannot, then #ubuntu is not the place for your "advice"
<bloatedbayesian> Someone said that the fan wouldn't turn on unless it got hot enough, implying maybe it wasn't getting hot enough. So I was suggesting a way to test whether the issue was inaccurate temp reading software.
<valorie> hilarious
<bloatedbayesian> HILARIOUS! How did you know I was just about to say that!?
<bazhang> if he did it, the results would be horrible
<bloatedbayesian> Which is true of many genuinely funny jokes.
<bazhang> it's never a joke channel
<bloatedbayesian> And I'm pretty sure he knew not to take it seriously, especially since I made it pretty clear that it wasn't serious advice right after and in a non-awkward way too.
<bloatedbayesian> There are joke channels?
<bazhang> bloatedbayesian, your quiet stands. if there is nothing further to discuss, please dont idle here
<bloatedbayesian> You mean #ubuntu?
<bloatedbayesian> Anyway, what I'm in the market for is a blended up channel that allows a dash of jokes and maybe even the tasteful reference... I understand roughly why you have a problem with what I'm doing, but I hope you can understand my perspective as well.
<bazhang> try asking in #freenode
<valorie> some enjoy ##linux as well
<bloatedbayesian> I wasn't sure if Linux had the properties mentioned.
<bloatedbayesian> *##linux
<valorie> dunno, too big and busy for me
<valorie> I prefer lots of smaller ones
<bloatedbayesian> The nice thing about a smaller community is that it's possible to be less restrictive without too much noise and chaos accumulating.
<bloatedbayesian> I've got to say, the way you handled it was a little rude, bazhang.
<bazhang> telling people to put things in microwaves is never helpful, nor funny/ontopic
<bloatedbayesian> Humor is subjective.
<bazhang> I pm'd you, you kept arguing in channel, then finally responded once you were +q
<bazhang> support, genuine support is very clear to see. wasteful noise / offtopic "jokes" are equally very easy to spot
<bloatedbayesian> On-topicness is also a little bit of an imprecise metric. You're actually just using one of several possible heuristics.
<bloatedbayesian> And your entire attitude is confrontational. Just look at how you put quotes around the word 'joke'.
<bazhang> regardless, this is not a debate about channel policies. your +q will remain for now
<bloatedbayesian> I know you don't like my humor, but there's really no need to be harsh about this.
<bloatedbayesian> Oh poor me not being able to interact in a channel I'm never going back to again.
<bazhang> ok then
<bloatedbayesian> And I'm sure I'm not the only one, which is really the only reason I'm mentioning this to you.
<bazhang> kindly exit the channel at this time then. thanks.
<bloatedbayesian> How do you know I didn't have any other issues to address?
<bazhang> please proceed if so
<bloatedbayesian> Policy recommendations, maybe a report or two...
<bloatedbayesian> I don't. But don't be such a presumptuous idiot.
<bazhang> no need for that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, Gaba1 said: !processor is AMD phenom 8750. OS is 64 bit
<DJones> From memory, wasn't the mono project dropped? if so, should !silverlight be deleted or maybe linked to pipelight http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html
<DJones> I've never had the need to try it, not sure how well it works as a replacement though
<jussi> !mono
<DJones> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<jussi> err, silverlight yes, should have pipelight link. it works exceptionally well
<DJones> Ah, it was moonlight rather than mono I was thinking of
<ubottu> In ubottu, Avi67 said: Actually the thing is i wanr to install applications to a system which doesnt havr internet.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Avi67 said: ubottu: Actually the thing is i wanr to install applications to a system which doesnt have interent.
<Pici> btw, better late than never, I updated the access lists and launchpad for everyone who recieved +4 votes from the IRCC for the operator call.
<IdleOne> thank you Pici
<User889> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule
<phunyguy> Pici, thanks
<DJones> Has an email gone out about who the new ops are?
<Pici> No. I'm still waiting on a reply about a question from the other IRCCers
<DJones> ok cheers
<daftykins> !recovery should be "If your system fails to boot for whatever reason, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode"
<ubottu> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> oh ubottu, i don't, i truly don't
<rww> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<rww> !-recovery
<ubottu> recovery is <alias> rescue - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 18:26:55
<rww> !-rescue
<ubottu> rescue aliases: recovery, recovery cd, rescue cd - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 18:26:44
<rww> !forget recovery cd
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget rescue cd
<rww> !no, rescue is <reply> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<rww> thanks daftykins :)
<daftykins> no problemo
<daftykins> i shall return for any i find in future
<daftykins> \o
<bazhang> <[[[SENDAK]]]> I would like the displays colors reduced to 16.
<genii> bazhang: Sounds the same as Fahr earlier in #kubuntu
<bazhang> genii, or [[[[asimov]]]]: what is time
<genii> Yes, Sendak and Fahr same hostmask .... asimov I dunno but probably too
<bazhang> * [[[[SENDAK]]]] (~Thunderbi@32.150.142.193): [[[sendak]]]
<bazhang> asimov was the same iirc
<bazhang> <[[[SENDAK]]]> 16 is better for coding.
<bazhang> yeah its him
<phunyguy> that hostmask looks familliar, I think they joined #u-offtopic but didn't say anything yesterday
<Pici> its not an unreasonable request
<Pici> just it would be better to do that via the vnc client itself
<bazhang> asimov started the same way
<bazhang> it quickly descended into farce
<genii> Can anyone understand what blanko is going on about?
<bazhang> police have his encrypted hdd
<DJones> Erm, leave well alone
<genii> Yes, seems to have quieted down about it now
<DJones> Give them the password
<phunyguy> hunter2
<bazhang> "policy"
<phunyguy> ...
<bazhang> * [[[[wilhelm]]]] (~Thunderbi@32.148.150.37): [[[wilhelm]]]
<Pici> bleh
<bazhang> aren't those all server names?
<bazhang> asimov, sendak, wilhelm
<Pici> yep
<bazhang> <[[[wilhelm]]]> Is it possiblr to resize an LV that is in use?
<bazhang> he just asked that as [[[[[[[[sendak]]]]]]]]] I thought
<genii> FYI: truecrypts site was compromised and a different version inserted there now.
<bazhang> just saw that
<ikonia> isn't wilhelm1 banned ?
<ikonia> about 3 times as he keeps evading ?
<h00k> genii: interesting
<h00k> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7812133
<genii> Yup
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-29
<valorie> @mark #kubuntu odsent lines and lines of nonsense flooding
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> He was even auth'd to services, so a ban on $a:odsent might help.
<valorie> he's a hit and runner
<valorie> never when I'm there
<genii> I see that the trucrypt drama is still going on
<h00k> yes
<h00k> genii: https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/05/truecrypt_wtf.html
<bazhang> ikonia, I've got him in PM, asked him to take it to #freenode
<ikonia> he didn't respond to any pm's I sent it
<ikonia> it/him
<ikonia> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (fghfghfghfrghf)
<he25> hi
<he25> can someone unban me from #ubuntu
<he25> ty
<k1l> !guidelines | he25
<ubottu> he25: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> please make sure you read the guidelines
<he25> i got banned for asking a question too much
<he25> make sure to write that in the guidelines
<k1l> he25: aka node_409 aka wahsbai   i think your atitude is not helping to convince us that you will stop acting against the Code of Conduct and the guidelines
<he25> i don't remember what i did
<he25> sorry for misbehaving
<k1l> and yes, the guidelines say somthing about asking to frequently or flooding
<he25> i probably trolled or something
<he25> need to get on to get help with ubuntu, that's all
<k1l> so i sugggest you take at least the time to read them first
<k1l> he25: and its not working that you can troll and make trouble and making it harder for other users to get proper support and then when you need support yourself everything is fine again.
<he25> but the guidelines are too long
<he25> i read the bolded text and the end
<k1l> ok. then please see if the ubuntuforums or askubuntu suit you better.
<he25> im sure most of those you give the guidelines to wont read them
<he25> im at least honest
<he25> so you know that i wont be trolling anymore
<k1l> ok, so you are planing to evade the ban? "<he25> Fuchs im banned from ubuntu <he25> i need to change my ip so that i can enter there again"
<k1l> that is not helping to convince us that you will not troll anymore and follow the guidelines.
<k1l> so please leave now, the ban will not be lifted since you refuse to even read the guidelines.
<he25> k1l
<he25> how do you know if i havent read the guidelines already
<knome> he25, you just tried to prove how "honest" you are by telling you've not read the guidelines
<he25> i said i read the bolded text
<knome> he25, if you want to prove you are for good, leave the channel now and come back in 24 hours.
<he25> i dont need to get an explanation of "dont be annoying"
<he25> so you expect me to live with this ubuntu problem
<he25> for 24 hours
<he25> im sure you like that users have problems
<he25> without it ubuntu wouldnt rack in the donations to keep the sinking ship going
<knome> you can search other support mediums like ubuntuforums or askubuntu as you were already suggested
<he25> if i cant go into ubuntu then i cant talk with the dev that was going to solve my issue
<he25> if i help him he can solve it for other users coming over to ubuntu
<knome> you can come back in 24 hours and resolve the ban then, and then help the developer to fix the issue
<he25> im gonna email ubuntu and tell them to remove your status
<he25> yes you are horrible
<knome> you're welcome to do that.
<knome> see you later
<he25> knome is a fag
<k1l> @mark he25 came in to resolve the ban but just trolled again including telling he will ban evade the ban in #ubuntu-irc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> Ahh, !enter, another victim of the great purge.
<Unit193> Oh they better not have removed the best one...
<Unit193> !alot
<ubottu> Do you like to hug alot? - http://ubottu.com/y/2 and http://ubottu.com/y/3 Alot is not a word. You don't write alittle, abunch, acantaloupe, aporkchop. So don't write alot.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-30
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<wilee-nilee> I think we have a bit doing PM on #ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> bot*
<bazhang> <Radon_3> anudas: I am n ot sure cause many people are seeding asnd leeching it already
<bazhang> the other shoe drops
<Jordan_U> Do we discourage helping users with anything related to pirated content?
<bazhang> up to you, I suppose
<bazhang> he pretty much brazenly stated it, hard to ignore
<bazhang> the only better ones are: "why can't I get more seeders", and "I need an internet accelerator"
<Jordan_U> I am personally inclined to still help, as it's not a question of helping them obtain the media, just how to unzip the file they already have.
<bazhang> hah, he quit
<bazhang> thought that Macbuntu theme was pretty much a system wrecker
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sarnold> mikey is back, pretending to be ikonia in #ubuntu-server.
<ikonia> huh ?
<ikonia> what's up ?
<sarnold> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7551534/
<ikonia> fantastic
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> @mark #lkonia #ubuntu-server the user mikey85 pretending to be me to cause problems with abuse - ban on sight
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<ikonia> @mark lkonia #ubuntu-server the user mikey85 pretending to be me to cause problems with abuse - ban on sight
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> thanks sarnold
<sarnold> oooo
<sarnold> thanks ikonia :)
<h00k> oo, you have an admirer
<h00k> maybe again in #ubuntu-offtopic right now
<h00k> Joe_DM
<ikonia> different host
<bazhang> was he ddosing people?
<peyam> Hi
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-31
<Unit193> I think emma!*@*$##fix_your_connection and jackyalc-!*@*$##fix_your_connection both in #kubuntu are old, stale bans.
<Flannel> anything to fix-your-connection can be removed on a whim, yes.
<Unit193> I'm not an OP there, just spotted those two since the first was asked about in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<zykotick9> fyi, from #d a moment ago: 22:14 < ni285533> im trolling ubuntu
<limitedatonement> Repent or Perish! Jesus gave his life as a ransom for many!
<rww> k
<lotuspsychje> after joining #ubuntu nickname consqui query spam to users
<lotuspsychje> <consqui> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<lotuspsychje> just letting you guys know
<lotuspsychje> rww:tnx
<limitedatonement> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<rww> who
<limitedatonement> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<valorie> what the heck was that all about?
<Flannel> That's pretty standard spam since forever ago.
<valorie> oh sure, I've seen the like before
<valorie> but not here....
<bazhang> <herbert1> Gizmo_the_Great: calculate 144 x32
<bazhang> * [herbert1] (~Thunderbi@32.147.62.112): chat <--- that IP looks very familiar
<bazhang> ikonia, have you seen that range/IP before?
<ikonia> yeah, it's wilhelm1
<bazhang> asimov/sendak that one?
<ikonia> there we go
<bazhang> nice spot
<ikonia> you spotted it
<bazhang> "what is time"
<ikonia> he's just confirmed it
<ikonia> in pm
<bazhang> heh nice one
<ikonia> keeps calling me mquin
<bazhang> ouch!
<ikonia> idiot wasting time
<valorie> trolls are boring
<bazhang> the first version was somewhat clever
<bazhang> [[[[[[[[[asimov]]]]]]]]]]]]]] : "what is time"
<valorie> deep
<bazhang> that was after a long line of questions that made some sense
<emma> Could someone unban me in #kubuntu ? Im beint sent to ##fix-your-connection each time
<Jordan_U> emma: I would if I could. Please be patient and I'm sure once a kubuntu op is available the banforward will be removed.
<valorie> I'm an Kubuntu op, but was about to go to bed
<valorie> I'll see if I have that procedure in my cheatsheet
<valorie> sorry to try to fob you off on someone else, emma
<emma> Jordan_U: yep no problem.
<emma> valorie: the procedure to unban someone?
<valorie> yes
<emma> do you use irssi?
<valorie> emma: done
<emma> oh thanks :)
<Jordan_U> valorie: Might want to look into autobleh, though adding and removing bans "manually" is a good thing to have memorized as well.
<valorie> autobleh?
<valorie> I've tried the built-in tools in konversation, but don't know how to tune them
<valorie> my cheat sheet is the best, i think
<Jordan_U> valorie: It's a fancy script for irssi that makes oping easier. For instance if I "/abr valorie" it will op me in the channel, ban you by ip, remove you from the channel, then deop me.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> irssi is not for me
<valorie> I want my gui for IRC
<Jordan_U> valorie: Ahh, I didn't notice that you didn't actually respond "yes", but rather just "done" earlier :)
<valorie> gotta get to bed before i fall asleep on the keyboard
<valorie> niters, and thanks
<Ben64> consqui is sending spam PMs
<Ben64> <consqui> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<Ben64> don't click (obviously)
<IdleOne> why was !poll removed
<tsimpson> it was deemed unnecessary
<ikonia> I don't get it, I know this has been discussed before, but is there an Italian TV advert or something that says "#ubuntu IRC, the place to get wares"
<bazhang> I think it's how Italian IRC users generally get their warez etc
<bazhang> they do it in all sorts of channels, not just #ubuntu
<ikonia> is Italy the warez capitol of the world ?
<bazhang> more like the backwater
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-01
<IdleOne> !away > onia
<lotuspsychje> someone knows if there's an existing trigger in #ubuntu for this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<lotuspsychje> if not, maybe interesting to add?
<rww> !search backlight
<ubottu> Found:
<rww> !search Backlight
<rww> i answered the first question!
<lotuspsychje> rww: :p
<rww> that might be too specific, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging might be handy
<rww> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<rww> holy commas batman
<rww> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<lotuspsychje> rww: well alot of users asking backlight issues no?
<rww> not really
<rww> huh, didn't know we had that factoid
<lotuspsychje> rww: ok well i just thought, if wiki already exists, would be easy trigger add :p
<lotuspsychje> rww: kernel one i know off
<rww> i should make chu do it, he doesn't poke ubottu enough
<lotuspsychje> rww: ok tnx for the considering
<bazhang> <airtonix> all software is beta
<bazhang> <airtonix> to think otherwise is presumptious and tantamount to god worship
<tsimpson> it's a valid point of view
<ikonia> hello liouys
<knome> beta regarding "perfect software", not necessarily beta regarding some features/bugfixes
<tsimpson> beta as in "work in progress"
<knome> depends what the goal is.
<tsimpson> perfection, what other goal is there? ;)
 * knome sighs
<IdleOne> tsimpson: profit!
<Fritzendugan> Hi, I feel pretty silly having to do this, but a particular op has muted me apparently for being "smart-mouthed." I have since said that I will drop the discussion and move on, but he/she refuses to un-mute me because he/she "doesn't like my attitude." Reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568401/
<ikonia> you've missed the first line of the paste off
<ikonia> could you please paste it fully
<ikonia> (in a pastebin)
<ikonia> would you like me to paste the complete log ?
<Fritzendugan> http://pastebin.com/HvVPvpE8
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you've still edited it
<ikonia> ahh sorry
<ikonia> you've not now
<Fritzendugan> There's likely some miscommunication going on between the two of us. Text is an imperfect medium after all. I'm just ready to move on with my day, I'm done with the discussion
<Fritzendugan> no, it's complete.
<ikonia> just the formatting of the second paste
<Fritzendugan> I can offer you a screenshot if that's better
<ikonia> my fault
<ikonia> no no, it's fine
<Fritzendugan> it was never my intention to misrepresent the discussion. I simply missed the first line
<ikonia> and yet you didn't correct it
<ikonia> but these things happen
<Fritzendugan> I didn't see it until you pointed it out
<Fritzendugan> I corrected it as soon as you asked me to
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> Fritzendugan: apologies, there seems to be no other ops around at the moment, if you hang in, I'm sure someone will get to you
<Fritzendugan> Thanks.
<ikonia> Fritzendugan: still there ?
<Fritzendugan> yes
<ikonia> cool, well as no-ones around, I don't want to keep you waiting, so if you're comfortable with dropping the smart comments I'll remove the mute in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> I hoped someone else would have been around, but I don't want to keep you locked out for a minor issue
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> you can then come back and raise your complaint at a later time
<Fritzendugan> You know very well that I said 30 minutes ago I dropped the argument and was ready to move on. So yes, I'd appreciate that, thank you.
<ikonia> again - to be clear, it's not the argument
<Fritzendugan> I have no need to raise a complaint if the mute is lifted
<ikonia> it's your attitude with the smart mouth comments to simple polite requests
<ikonia> if you can drop those - I'm happy for you to be able to talk in #ubuntu again
<ikonia> is that acceptable ?
<Fritzendugan> I think it's largely your opinion what's a smart mouth comment and what's a polite request. You blatantly ignored the abuse I was receiving in the channel and chose to single me out, so I could only assume you were being antagonistic. If you weren't, then there was clearly some miscommunication and I apologize for the intitial comment. But frankly, the fact that you left me muted for so long points to you having somewhat of a g
<Fritzendugan> od-complex. Nonetheless, yes, I have already dropped it and am ready to move on. I'm not sure why I have to keep repeating that. Like I said, the only issue here is that you have me muted and I can't participate in the #ubuntu channel. Once that mute is lifted, I no longer have any issues.
<ikonia> this is the problem
<ikonia> no-one singled you out
<ikonia> I asked if you needed anything - you responeded with this parting quip
<ikonia> No need to get offended because I'm pointing out one minor thing
<ikonia>                       I didn't like (and disabled) from an operating system I
<ikonia>                       otherwise very much enjoy. Thanks for playing internet
<ikonia>                       police, though.
<ikonia> there is zero need for it
<ikonia> you then come at me calling me fan boy in private
<Fritzendugan> Yes, you can keep harping on that, but the fact remains others were making comments about tin-foil hats and such that were totally unnecessary and you chose to ignore their comments and focus on mine
<ikonia> I explain to you that I just wanted to make sure you had the info you required and end the debate
<Fritzendugan> so yes, you singled me out
<ikonia> Fritzendugan: I didn't ignore it
<Fritzendugan> I'm not here to argue with you. Either you're going to un-mute me or you're not
<ikonia> I didn't see it - and I've spoken to them since
<ikonia> 21:26 < ikonia> wilee-nilee: please, lets drop it, he's muted
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee didn't make the comment
<Fritzendugan> it's not important
<ikonia> and another private conversation with another user that I'm not going to paste as thats not your business
<ikonia> so no-one was singled out
<Fritzendugan> That's fine, I'm not here to argue with you.
<ikonia> so there will be no more smart / rude comments to simple / polite requests ?
<Fritzendugan> "<Fritzendugan> You know very well that I said 30 minutes ago I dropped the argument and was ready to move on. So yes, I'd appreciate that, thank you."
<ikonia> no- thats the conversation
<Fritzendugan> I'm not sure what you want from me
<ikonia> I'm asking you to confirm there will be no more smart / rude comments
<Fritzendugan> There will certainly be more smart comments. I'm a smart guy. As for rudeness, I have no intention of being rude.
<ikonia> I suggest you talk to someone else
<ikonia> I rightly/wrongly get the impression you are trying to play word games with your ocmments
<Fritzendugan> that's why I came here, thanks.
<Fritzendugan> No, I'm simply trying to get un-muted.
<ikonia> so I'd rather someone else dealt with it, apologies
<Fritzendugan> I get the feeling you want me to kiss your feet, which I have no intention of doing. Apologies.
<ikonia> I want nothing of the sort
<ikonia> I just wanted you to confirm there would be no more smart mouth jibes/rude comments
<ikonia> so I'd personally rather leave it at that point to someone else
<ikonia> and you responded with snother smart comment about you being a smart guy
<ikonia> sorry
<Fritzendugan> you're not sorry, but thanks.
<ikonia> I am sorry, I Assure you, I had no intention of leaving you muted for this long, I only didn't interact as you said you wished to complain, then when no-one else responded I thought I'd try again
<ikonia> I want no feet kissing or anything like that, just a clear statement that you'll not make any more of these smart comments such as "thanks for being the internet police"
<Fritzendugan> Yeah, I mean, I'm not sure how to be any more clear than "I'm ready to move on."
<ikonia> that's not what I asked for
<Fritzendugan> If you want me to type a certain string of characters like some type of computer program, I can do that
<ikonia> you seem to be doing everything possible to not give a clear statement
<Fritzendugan> just let me know what string
<ikonia> "will you please stop making smart comment such as example: thanks for being the internet police" yes/no
<Fritzendugan> yes
<ikonia> "will you please not be rude to people such as the rant about me being a fan boy" yes/no
<Fritzendugan> http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/yes1.html
<ikonia> I'm done with this
<ikonia> I'm not interested in more smart responses
<ikonia> I'm asking for yes/no responses to be as clear and simple as possible
<Fritzendugan> and I'm not interested in answering yes to a thousand questions
<ikonia> two questions,
<ikonia> that's all it was
<ikonia> I'll leave you to deal with someone else, sorry
<Fritzendugan> well maybe you can give me a progress bar next time
<ubottu> dw1 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<CarlFK> Fritzendugan: you seem more interested in sparing than resolving.   sparing can be fun, but if you continue it when the other person is not interested, that is not nice.
<CarlFK> personally, I would call it harassment.
<CarlFK> <- me gets back to work.
<Fritzendugan> Actually, I've explained numerous times that I'm ready to move on and be un-muted
<Fritzendugan> but for some reason ikonia wants me to jump through hoops
<Fritzendugan> One definition of harassment is "a feeling of intense annoyance caused by being tormented," if anything I am being harassed. I've been dealing with this issue for well past an hour.
<Fritzendugan> CarlFK, if you could explain to me how I'm harassing him, exactly.
<CarlFK> If you need that, I am not the one.  I suggest you find someone in real life that you trust.
<Fritzendugan> Actually, what I need is for someone to un-mute me. If I were you, I'd be careful about making "smart responses" as ikonia has warned me before about them.
<Fritzendugan> I wouldn't want you to get muted.
<ikonia> Fritzendugan: I'm really sorry, I can't seem to find any other operators awake/available at this time (very unusual)
<ikonia> Fritzendugan: you may want to /part /come back later, it's very rare for only one guy to be awake at this time
<ikonia> just didn't want you to think you'd been forgot about
<IdleOne> Fritzendugan: I am going to remove the mute but I would ask you to avoid debating in #ubuntu. We do have #ubuntu-offtopic for civil debating if you want to join there
<IdleOne> mute has been removed.
<IdleOne> Please part this channel and have a good $time_of_day
<Fritzendugan> IdleOne, totally understood, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-25
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (cunor pm spamming)
<valorie> what a great nick, actionparsnip
<dedi_> Hey. I am a new linux beginner. I know my fault. I do cross post. Asking same question on different channel. ANow, #ubuntu banned. Well, I wont make an excuse because I am beginner. Can anyone unban me? I do apologize. Thanks in advance.
<k1l> "i didnt do anything, that is a clean install .... oh that, yes, i installed that" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<genii> That's usually how it goes
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-26
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (juedder)
<popey> @comment 67775 offtopic nonsense
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> @comment 67775 offtopic nonsense
<ubottu> Comment added.
<popey> \o/
<popey> @comment 67773 offtopic nonsense
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> @random WUBI HURD
<ubottu> WUBI
<bazhang> rly?
<popey> :(
<popey> silly rabbits
<bazhang> <UFOn> hi
<bazhang> same guy
<bazhang> * Smart69Pussy (~Smart69Pu@31.93.broadband15.iol.cz
<h00k> about to /mode +b *!*@31.93.broadband15.iol.cz
<h00k> screw it
<h00k> doing it
<h00k> you win
<h00k> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> h00k, hope that catches it, perhaps we could go a bit broader
<h00k> bazhang: it should
<h00k> unless they get a different /8
<bazhang> ok
<h00k> lol they weren't /parted.
<h00k> dis funny.
<bazhang> I got a response in PM
<h00k> Oh
<bazhang> perhaps I can delay the nonsense by having them do it there
<h00k> are they legit looking for help?
<h00k> or just trolling
<bazhang> door number two
<bazhang> <Smart69Pussy> hi
<bazhang> thats the extent of the PM
<bazhang> perhaps the last bans caught him
<h00k> woo!
<darthanubis> I guys I'm banned
<darthanubis> I was told to come here.
<darthanubis> Have a support question I can't find the answer to on answers.ubuntu
<Flannel> darthanubis: Banned from which channel?
<darthanubis> #ubuntu
<Flannel> I can't find any active bans for you in #ubuntu, do you think you're banned because it told you? or because you remember being banned?
<darthanubis> it just told me
<Flannel> Alright, let me look again.
<darthanubis> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<darthanubis> thx
<k1l> i dont see a ban matching. so what is your ip?
<Flannel> darthanubis: Nope, still can't find anything.  What's your hostmask without the cloak?  (You can query me it if you'd like)
<genii> @comment 67781 Spam, something about OFTC
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Flannel> darthanubis: Try now please.
<darthanubis> Flannel, ty
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-27
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu kaliv racist comments - parted asking for his IP to be recorded ?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu nibiru_ gentoo troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> to new to handle a desktop and step by step explanations but will install gentoo.
<Pici> bleh
<k1l_> the king is alive \o/
<Unit193> Long live the king!  All hail king Flannel!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-28
<Flannel> Well, that looks like a mistake.
<Unit193> Good, got rid of that troll hggdh!
<Unit193> Err, wait...
 * kcj coughs
<kcj> Might want to check offtopic.
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ssquare spambot? text)
<popey> ugh
<popey> again
<k1l> looking into bantracker for cantstanya :/
<k1l> what is that with people making noise just to get banned. or request a ban in pm,....
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<bazhang> hi icesword
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<k1l_> kaliv with chinese ip, too
<genii> @comment 67800 Moderator-directed attack spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> bazhang: They just hit -irc with same crap
<bazhang> seems to have been klined
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-29
<stevendale> Hello. I'm ready to discuss my ban.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Guest8896 said: ubottu: i got vivid is that it?
<lotuspsychje> is there a channel for ubuntu exploit reporting (security)?
<lotuspsychje> a lot of security holes got patched on ubuntu lately, would like to know the procedure
<Pici> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu-hardened (#ubuntu-security forwards there too)
<lotuspsychje> Pici: thank you
<Jordan_U> I'm looking at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/29/ and I don't see #ubuntu.txt or #ubuntu.html there. Am I missing something or are the #ubuntu logs not available?
<k1l_> seems they are stoppen from the 22.5.
<k1l_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/21/%23ubuntu.txt is the last i see
<Unit193> There.
<Unit193> Should be fixed.
<Unit193> Answer is netsplits, it was in unregged.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-30
<ubottu> NegativeFlare called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> Thanks to whoever is playing whack-a-mole.
<NegativeFlare> Is there any staff online right now
<NegativeFlare> ?
<phunyguy> NegativeFlare: here please
<NegativeFlare> phunyguy: [00:51:21] * [user] (~user@182.223.162.195): user
<NegativeFlare> I'm pretty sure that's him
<phunyguy> well it looks like they are hitting multiple channels
<NegativeFlare> [00:50:38] <fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<NegativeFlare> [00:50:43] <NegativeFlare> Let's not xD
<NegativeFlare> [00:50:43] * Drone` sets quiet on *!*@186.190.41.93
<NegativeFlare> [00:50:50] <user> ok fine
<phunyguy> NegativeFlare: could probably take it up in #freenode
<NegativeFlare> phunyguy: already tried
<NegativeFlare> they directed me here
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> well the bots are being klined
<phunyguy> that is a #freenode thing
<phunyguy> brb'
<NegativeFlare> Yes, I know.
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> back
<NegativeFlare> phunyguy: clearly that's him
<NegativeFlare> check #ubuntu-ops
<NegativeFlare> erm
<NegativeFlare> #ubuntu
<phunyguy> would be best not to provoke anymore
<stevendale> Hello. I'd like to discuss terms on the removal of my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<phunyguy> stevendale: we can discuss it.
<stevendale> phunyguy: Thank-you. Where do we start?
<phunyguy> you tell me.
<phunyguy> so far I have only seen behavior that is not ideal.
<stevendale> Okay. I was banned because I joined a core ubuntu channel with a different nickname than I had previously agreed on.
<phunyguy> [18:32:59] <retroispresto> I. Would. Appreciate. The. Negotiation. Of. My. Ban. In. The Offtopic. Ubuntu. Core. Channel.
<phunyguy> being cute is not going to help here.
<stevendale> phunyguy: Admittedly, I said that and now realize my abusive use of capitalization and decimals, thus I will refrain from doing similar speeches in the future.
<phunyguy> look man, it has been so long with you just being you, and I cannot tell when you are being sincere.
<phunyguy> stevendale: so, can you tell me what it is that you like about the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, and why you should be unbanned?
<phunyguy> and why that is more important than just finding somewhere else to chat?
<phunyguy> stevendale: are you still with me here?
<stevendale> phunyguy: I am.
<phunyguy> these were not hard questions.
<stevendale> phunyguy: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a support and discussion channel in one, like ##windows is for the Windows OS. #ubuntu-offtopic is just a discussion channel and I like it because it's a place me and others can go to for discussion about world events, football games, and other hot topics. I would appreciate the removal of my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic because of the large community backing the #ubuntu-offtopic channel a
<phunyguy> it got cut off.  :(
<stevendale> Where?
<phunyguy> o.O
<phunyguy> you should be able to see that.
<stevendale> I can't.
<phunyguy> ok.  good talk.
 * phunyguy wanders off
<stevendale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11446207/ I uploaded it to Ubuntu Pastebin, phunyguy.
<phunyguy> stevendale: aside from this canned answer, have you displayed any positive behavior in any other ubuntu areas, like the forums, or additional channels?
<stevendale> phunyguy: Unfortunately not.
<phunyguy> stevendale: maybe we should start there, than.
<phunyguy> s/;/,/.
<phunyguy> oh.... spec on my screen made it look like I typed ;
<stevendale> phunyguy: Okay.
<phunyguy> stevendale: typically if you show good behavior elsewhere, it would be a ton easier to lift the ban in other channels.
<phunyguy> also, s/than/then/
<phunyguy> is there anything else we can help you with?
<stevendale> That's all, thanks.
<stevendale> Hello.
<stevendale> phunyguy: When can I expect to be given the "all-clear" for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<phunyguy> you are going to need more than a few lines in #ubuntu.
<stevendale> phunyguy: Okay.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (win_)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> An #ubuntu OP might want to -zq $~a, but drone` handled it.
<phunyguy> meh, Drone` can handle it.
<phunyguy> the unsetting that is.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-31
<stevendale> phunyguy, Are you available to talk?
<Unit193> !derivatives is <sed> s/, kali-linux/, Kali Linux/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<Unit193> !derivatives > krytarik
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (wtm)
<bazhang> <Gurudev> How many TCP connection Ubuntu can handle? Is there a limit?
<bazhang> 3
<bazhang> <jParkton> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<bazhang> he seems to be in full LOL mode
<k1l> its LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL mode actually
<k1l> ;p
<bazhang> heh, and thats soon to be followed by +b mode
<bazhang> he's just alol away
<k1l> you are near the lol limit from this channel, too :)
<Unit193> lol?
<bazhang> that ell oh ell was for instructive purposes only!
<Unit193> With my font, kind of looks like a dude with his arms up, hands pointing forward.
<bazhang> gurudev : why is ubuntu brown by default?
<bazhang> <Gurudev> phew! Just crashed a Linux Server with UDP Unicorn or prehaps the port Im attacking stopped responding
<bazhang> his questions and that sudden ^ simply dont line up
<k1l> i dont know what this guy is about
<bazhang> <Gurudev> This is not a helpdesk either. Why no freedom.
<bazhang> either way not much sense from him
<bazhang> any reason to let this nonsense continue
<bazhang> database: full
<k1l> ah, he was the the_8.... troll
<bazhang> The_84748!
<bazhang> yeah
<k1l> thought so after he joined. but it was another failed attempt to be optimistic about the good in humanity.
<bazhang> something about his questions just seemed a bit off
<bazhang> he knew very technical items, yet the simplest of concepts escaped him
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-30
<wyoung> hi
<wyoung> I seem to get on here when there are no ops online :\  I am suprised I was banned in the first place.
<Flannel> hi wyoung.
<ubottu> xneter called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> \9 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> lyze called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-VHaiho troll)
<ocean> hi, how is everybody? haven't been here in a while :)
<ocean> I did a +q on *!*@p5DD1534A.dip0.t-ipconnect.de, since no ops seem readily available..
<ocean> but i don't know what's the current procedure (for ban/mute administration I mean)
<ocean> I'll be /afk for a little while now..
<ubottu> Dropbox called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<teward> [2016-05-30 10:57:58] * Dropbox (Dropbox@about/windows/regular/dropbox) has joined #ubuntu
<teward> can someone ban the guy?  he joins, spams !ops, and then gets silenced and join/parts
<ubottu> Dropbox called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<teward> ^ this is their spamming method it seems
<genii> teward: They got Klined now
<teward> solves that problem heh
<teward> thanks
<bazhang> wyoung, please respond
<k1l> <FMan> try installing Windows
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-31
<bazhang> wyoung, please respond
<bazhang> 'read yourse;f into bind9'
<bazhang> classic!
<bazhang> @random HURD HURD HURD emacs
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> what!
<k1l_> haha!
<bazhang> chu hacked the bot
<chu> I secretly feed it so much emacs data it's becoming
<bazhang> what would a japanese speaker reply
<bazhang> chu baka
<bazhang> getit?????
<chu> lol
<ikonia> what's going on with Damien ?
<ikonia> he appears to be trying to create a negative issue out of everything
<k1l_> seems he is frustrated since he didnt get the working solutions he wanted and now just rants in #u
<k1l_> !guidelines > damien__
<popey> looks to me like he's either unfamiliar with the way irc works (reading the entire day of his interactions) or is just an elaborate troll. i go for the former.
<k1l_> i go for the troll. he seems to know some regular helpers
<jbicha> hi, damien__ is spamming #ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> that channel's not part of your scope?
<k1l_> ops are ricotz darkxst mh and phillw
<k1l_> but the irccouncil or freenode staff could help if they are not around
<jbicha> ok thanks
<k1l_> hint: i muted damien__ in #ubuntu since he trolled there too
<Myrtti> I'd rather mh or some other named op take care of it, I had high hopes that me just appearing would spook him to stop
<Myrtti> or even a council member
<jbicha> I think I'll ask a channel op later to make me an op for that channel for next time
<Myrtti> I doubt it'll be quite that easy
<k1l_> since he is obviously trolling and was already muted in #ubuntu i dont see why you as staff could mute him, Myrtti
<Myrtti> k1l_: the magic cloak sometimes shuts people up
<Myrtti> "oh no, the cops are after me"
<k1l_> ok. then i think we just let trolls ruin our channels and freenode :/
<Myrtti> that's a rather cynical view, don't you think?
<Myrtti> I don't know how you've been doing your opping but I've taken into a habit of observing situations channel-by-channel rather than applying blunt force immediately when there's some chance of escalation
<k1l_> what else is the alternative? there is a channel with needing of action. no op seems active, another user comes into here to ask for help. ircc and staff are on access list. ircc seems offline or just doesnt care. you as a staffer are active but dont take action.
<k1l_> when you scroll up back in here you already see that he was an issue in #ubuntu and got muted and i already let ubottu send him the guidelines while he was in my pm when i tried to clear the situation.
<Myrtti> "staff" being on the access list isn't exactly true, there seems to be an attempt to add staff to the access list by adding the pseudo-account to it
<jbicha> ricotz is here, thanks
<Myrtti> sure I could in a pinch do some magic to override the access list, but I'd really rather not do it
<k1l_> its very very disapointing that freenode network favors the trolls more than its users :/
<Myrtti> that's so blatantly not true that it makes me angry
<Jordan_U> I agree with Myrtti. That doesn't seem to be a fair assesment of what happened.
<Jordan_U> More practically, it sounds like the acess list should be changed to actually allow staff access for the future :)
<Myrtti> it could also be that freenode-staff is on the access list after the original channel owner account dropped and it wasn't cleaned up from there
<Myrtti> either way, the situation is luckily sorted now
<Pici> Myrtti: thank you
<Myrtti> Pici: ♥
<k1l_> just got a pm"<TheCreepyPickle> do you still go to his channel?" from [TheCreepyPickle] (chaosnet@IRCop.com): I'll take you to the candy shop.
<k1l_> irssi/logs/Freenode/frewtc4ke.log:3:2016-01-18:21:04:47<       frewtc4ke> do you still go to his channel?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, neoromantique said: ubottu: forget absynthesyne
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-01
<wyoung> hey
<wyoung> any on yet?
<wyoung> s/on/one on/
<bazhang> wyoung, yes
<bazhang> wyoung, please respond
<k1l> wyoung: do you ignore bazhang or are you just afk again? it really gets annoying that you dont respond in here just seconds after you asked to talk about your issues.
<wyoung> oh bazhang is in my ignore list
<wyoung> k1l: bazhang has responsed to me?
<k1l> yes, several times in the last weeks.
<wyoung> ah ok, no wonder.  Well, would you mind if I came back into #ubuntu?
<bazhang> wyoung, you there?
<wyoung> Any one?
<wyoung> hmmm, nap time again?
<bazhang> wyoung, yes I am here
<wyoung> bazhang: welcome back
<bazhang> wyoung, I never left, you have not responded to my many prompting of the last few weeks
<k1l> wyoung: i am not conviced to unban you due to the incidents. bazhang offers to talk with you about the bans. if you dont want that you will need to make an appeal to the ircc.
<wyoung> bazhang: yes you were ignored
<wyoung> no I just don't really want to talk to bazhang
<bazhang> wyoung, I think you have an issue staying ontopic in #ubuntu
<wyoung> and apparantly in #ubuntu-offtopic too, if that is possible
<bazhang> lets not cloud the issue
<wyoung> bazhang: Yeah I get side tract
<wyoung> tracked
<wyoung> bazhang: How has #ubuntu been in my absence?
<bazhang> wyoung, lets keep to the topic at hand
<wyoung> of course
<bazhang> wyoung, someone prompting you to stay on topic is not offtopic
<wyoung> bazhang: Wouldn't a private message be more appropriate?
<bazhang> wyoung, for what
<wyoung> To notify someone they are being offtopic, rather than in the channel
<bazhang> wyoung, does that include you joining other ubuntu channels to curse out the op
<wyoung> bazhang: That sounds liek a trick question
<bazhang> <wyoung> fuck bazhang is a dick
<bazhang> it's not a trick question
<wyoung> I think the best way to handle that is to put said op on your ignore list
<wyoung> That way you are not provoked in responding that way
<bazhang> wyoung, someone prompting you to stay on topic is not a provocation
<wyoung> I really can't be bothered to go through the chat log and re-live that momment, how about we move on
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> the ban stays wyoung
<wyoung> That doesn't sound like moving on, that sounds like holding a grudge
<wyoung> Do you require an apology or something?
<bazhang> wyoung, putting those who ask you to stay on topic on your ignore list is not a way to go
<wyoung> Because that I can do as it was inappropriate to curse at you in a ubuntu channel, I should of done that in private message or just bit my tongue some more
<bazhang> wyoung, I just do not feel confident, going forward, that you will stay on topic without creating more issues
<wyoung> bazhang: You are currently not on my ignore list
<wyoung> I see, I didn't realised you made unilateral decisions for #ubuntu.
<wyoung> I will take that into consideration
<wyoung> bazhang: although I guess the only way to be certain is to unban me
<wyoung> well, one of the ways, I am sure we can think of others
<bazhang> wyoung, was there anything further? the ban stays
<wyoung> hmmm, that wasn't the outcome I was hoping
<wyoung> I guess not unless I can change your mind
<bazhang> theres nothing further to discuss at this time wyoung
<wyoung> When should we reconvene?
<wyoung> in a week?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, OerHeks said: ubottu is a bit behind, i think this USN is just released
<Pici> the bot's package indexes get updated once an hour, iirc, so the lag time should be minimal
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-02
<OneM_Industries> Hey, we have a user in #u-o, k0n.
<bazhang> thanks OneM_Industries
<OneM_Industries> Currently breaking !o4o, and !language, as well as a few others probably.
<OneM_Industries> Can we please get a ban, ASAP?
<OneM_Industries> Or at least a kick?
<ubottu> OneM_Industries called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<wyoung> hey gang! can I join #ubuntu yet?
<popey> wyoung: i think it was made pretty plain yesterday, no.
<wyoung> hi
<wyoung> popey: it was, I was told to try again later
<wyoung> today not being yesterday and all
<hggdh> wyoung: you should wait the full week
<wyoung> popey: can you cook awesome chicken?
<wyoung> hggdh: the full week was my suggestion, it was aggreed on by the other party
<wyoung> it wasnt agreed on even
<popey> The answer is still no, either way
<wyoung> apparantly i cant pick a choose when I listen to an op but an op can pick a choose when they listen to me
<wyoung> sounds very skewed
<wyoung> ok
<wyoung> I will see you tomorrow then popey, keepo that chicken hot and crispy!!!
<hggdh> wyoung: not really. You /ignore ops on your own. It is, clearly, not a good move to do that
<popey> wyoung: no need to come back tomorrow
<wyoung> hggdh: I cant kick of ban an op if I don't agree with them or like them, so that is my only option
<wyoung> popey: yet see you tomorrow buddy!
<popey> wyoung: not helping
<wyoung> popey: unless you say not to come back tomorrow
<popey> I think I just did
<wyoung> popey: if so then dont make it my choice
<hggdh> wyoung: please do not come tomorrow
<wyoung> popey: no you made it my choice
<wyoung> popey: if it isn't my choice then say so
<popey> Ok, we're done here.
<popey> This stupidity isn't helping.
<wyoung> popey: are you sure you are not bazhang in disguise/
<hggdh> wyoung: the problem with this is you are cementing in your ban
<hggdh> this is it.
<wyoung> you have the same issue at grasping concepts
<seednode> He's been doing the same in #ubuntu-offtopic much of the morning
<hggdh> unsurprising
<hggdh> @comment 72747 came back with the same attitude, requested to return in a week
<ubottu> Comment added.
<hggdh> k. now I have to get to the customer's office. No IRC there :-(
<Pici> imo, hes had enough warnings in -ot
<seednode> Thanks Pici
<k1l_> !nomodeset > k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_, please see my private message
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (lorenzo52)
<k1l_> done
<k1l_> <lerner> im banned
<k1l_> didnt think of martinphone beeing banned in other channels.
<Pici> theres a ridiculously wide ban fwiw
<Pici> *!*@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<elky> wow that is wide
<k1l_> well, banning all german telecom users.
<k1l_> i could understand that ;p
<elky> it's not showing up in bantracker, where is it?
<k1l_> i thought he meant the photo channel
<elky> eh?
<k1l_> <Pici> lerner: iirc, #photogeeks is populated
<elky> oh so the wide ban wasn't on our channels
<elky> phew
<Pici> yeah, sorry if that was confusing
<elky> just a wee bit
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-03
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (nicu` (troll))
<Unit193> Anyone awake?
<Myrtti> barely and on mobile
<Unit193> 34.152.159.217.sta.estpak.ee is connecting with several nicks, none of which are very fun (sockpuppets)
<Myrtti> I'll start a cull soon
<Unit193> Myrtti: Bome and student*
<Myrtti> yeah
<Unit193> Thanks.
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Tm_T> some people refuse to read it seems
<k1l_> bazhang_: but free speech!!111
<bazhang_> xkcd.com/1357 !!111
<bazhang_> felishta wanting to 'crawl phone lists: sounds legit
<k1l_> yeah, needing a vpn to do this, while its public domain phone numbers.
<bazhang> <ozbrk> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/libc6 ,
<bazhang> thats like part of linux jokes I enjoy telling
<bazhang> new libc6 and cross distro
<bazhang> @random wurkz emacz HURD HURD HODOR
<ubottu> HODOR
<bazhang> what!
<Pici> HODOR
<valorie> hold the door
<bazhang> spolier!
<valorie> oooo, spolier -- is that some piece of medieval armor?
<bazhang> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-04
<tsimonq2> could I please have an op go to #lubuntu-devel?
<tsimonq2> there's a troll in there
<tsimonq2> and he's being...inappropriate
<tsimonq2> he's gone
<tsimonq2> and...*sigh* I know who it was
<tsimonq2> my friend came over IRL and he's on my WiFi messing with me, sorry, it
<tsimonq2> *won't happen again
<tsimonq2> PM me if you need more details...*sigh*
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-05
<DJones> Myrtti: I've set a ban on incog,because thats the 2nd time they've posted that, their only previous comment was a link to google removing a chrome extension for racist/nazi links, and since they're a known network wide troll, there's no place for them
<Myrtti> DJones: good good
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-29
<jason_6384608> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 ht
<jason_6384608> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 ht
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686329 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<david_9529078> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<jarrive9133> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https
<david_9529078> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<jarrive9133> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<PrettyGirlSwag_3> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.
<PrettyGirlSwag_3> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.
<[Brad]1260> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/sh
<[Brad]1260> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/sh
<rrhct> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bug
<rrhct> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1693357 zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<jason_6384608> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 ht
<jason_6384608> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 ht
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 99295 in DRM/Intel "[Regression BDW] kernel panic in Intel i915 module, complete system freeze in 4.10-rc2" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<Guest_2958483> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<HockeyGuy4396> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<boy16_7895162> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<SunshineGirlUK89> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 http
<SunshineGirlUK89> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 http
<Guest_2958483> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<Guest_2958483> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<BABBYDOL1691> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<Zack_S8700> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/sh
<Zack_S8700> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/sh
<BABBYDOL1691> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<MOSTAFA8047> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.
<Tinsley4080> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.
<UsaBoy187197> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<MOSTAFA8047> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.
<UsaBoy187197> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<jarrive9133> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https
<david_9529078> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<Delvita4677> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https
<Delvita4677> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https
<jarrive9133> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https
<david_9529078> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 htt
<giirl762> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.free
<rrhct> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bug
<rrhct> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bug
<npierv> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.f
<Haydynn3743> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.
<Haydynn3743> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.
<npierv> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.f
<wqwft> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.fr
<wqwft> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.fr
<kukururu5728> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<kukururu5728> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<giirl762> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.free
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686329 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<giirl762> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.free
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1693357 zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 99295 in DRM/Intel "[Regression BDW] kernel panic in Intel i915 module, complete system freeze in 4.10-rc2" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<beaver> hi, i have a problem with the plugin PackageInfo
<beaver> 05/29/17 16:07:53 <beaver> info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<beaver> 05/29/17 16:07:56 <*ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in zesty
<beaver> the package is present in the depots zesty
<beaver> a fix would be possible?
<beaver> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hey to elky, ikonia, flannel mnotok and all the rest of my old friends..
<hggdh> beaver: please try #ubuntu, this channel is *not* for Ubuntu support.
<Fuchs> uh
<Fuchs> his question is about a bot command
<Fuchs> which seems broken
<Fuchs> not about ubuntu
<Fuchs> (in ubottu, to be specific)
<hggdh> oh, indeed
<hggdh> Fuchs: thank you for the correction
<Fuchs> no worries, I also misparsed it at first
<beaver> no problem
<beaver> Yes it is this plugin : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/files/head:/PackageInfo/
<beaver> i also use it on an ubuntu channel
<beaver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<beaver> but, the problem is present in the bot ubottu
<elky> Pici: do you have a moment to check this?
<elky> beaver: o it's amd64 and the bot only pulls i386
<elky> that's why it's not showing
<beaver> thank you elky, it works
<beaver> (on my bot)
<elky> yw
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-30
<tsimonq2> Ok, we need some help in #ubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> and quick
<tsimonq2> I'm being spammed in a PM
<tsimonq2> Two different bots
<tsimonq2> then on the channel
<tsimonq2> why do I hook up my phone to these things /o\
<tsimonq2> ~Aninha663@059149196202.ctinets.com ~Kyla_7855@45.77.30.143 ~matt17262@216.212.247.208.rose.net - these are the people that spammed me
<tsimonq2> Thank you Unit193.
 * tsimonq2 exits the channel, feel free to PM if you need any info from me
<Jack_Sparrow__> I caant even spell today
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hey elky
<elky> Jack_Sparrow__: hi, nice to see you back around
<Jack_Sparrow__> Nice to be back.  I
<elky> however we've noted that you keep referring to your past op status as a means to win arguments. could you please avoid that?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Lots of us moved to linuxmint when forced on unity
<Jack_Sparrow__> Read carefully and it was not an attempt to win any argument
<elky> sigh
<Jack_Sparrow__> elky, you here.  I just went through a few days of ubuntu irc logs and day after day and not one post of you kelping anyone.  It seems some things never change.    Just my opinion.
<chu> One would hope elky's not kelping anyone.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: pastebinit is pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: pastebinit is pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<genii> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<genii> It does default to that URL already now. I'll change the factoid.
<genii> ubottu: pastebinit is <reply>
<ubottu> But pastebinit already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<ubottu> But pastebinit already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-31
<genii> Heh, a "Bonsoir" bot in -unregged
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jerichowasahoax said: !ops oerheks is extremely rude and does not apologize when he launches personal attacks on other users
<Menzador> ^ For the record I monitored this conversation, the issue was over whether or not the AMD website should be used to download the AMDGPU driver.
<Menzador> Jericho also claims Oer sabotaged the bot...
<ubottu> secnice called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> why.....
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-28
<ubottu> summertime4 called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-29
<ubottu> Workerallday called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<Unit193> Jordan_U: I'd ignore, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/28/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Thanks.
<Unit193> Trying the ol' "bore him out" method.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-30
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (fabricio_12 prin)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-31
<JimBuntu> ops, Raybin in #ubuntu spamming off-topic, seems like a bot.
<JimBuntu> Pici - you out there?
<mIk3_08> any one can help
<Pici> mIk3_08: whats up?
<mIk3_08> nothing so serious. can you change my cloaking thing to ubuntu cloak?
<Pici> mIk3_08: whats your launchpad ID?
<mIk3_08> mlk3-08
<mIk3_08> https://launchpad.net/~mlk3-08
<Pici> mIk3_08: were you approved through a membership board? I don't see an ubuntumembers group on your page.
<Pici> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<mIk3_08>  im still under review for approval from Ubuntu-membership-boards
<Pici> mIk3_08: okay, once that is approved we can move forward with the cloak process. Membership is a prerequisite for ubuntu cloaks//
<mIk3_08> thanks a lot.
<Pici> np :)
<mIk3_08> Thanks Pici. atleast you know me already.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-02
<wayne7> Why can I not see any chat messages when I join any channel?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Zein26)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-03
<ubottu> siret68 called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<hggdh> /set weechat.look.highlight_tags "nick_ubottu,host_~ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu,log1"
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-27
<Eickmeyer> Hi all. The other day I banned/kicked Nokaji from #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-flavors for their quit message being rather spammy, in this paste. Also included in the paste is their response: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gGChRdDMnN/
<Eickmeyer> I think this attitude warrants a network-wide ban since it affects all channels this user is attached to and happens to quit from.
<Eickmeyer> That said, I wanted to run it through you all first before talking to #freenode.
<Eickmeyer> *taking
<raver> Hey I think I got banned from #ubuntu. All other channels work on irc.freenode.net.
<raver> Had a server fault in the last days..
<ikonia> hey raver
<raver> Hey 🙂
<ikonia> raver: everything ok ? how can the ops team help, I see you think you're banned from the #ubuntu channel ?
<raver> Right because all other channels work on irc.freenode.net
<ikonia> I'll see if there is a ban in place, is there any reason you may have been banned /
<ikonia> ?
<raver> And i had a server fault the last days
<ikonia> I can see you're in #ubuntu-ungregged
<raver> Maybe because my irc server was not available
<raver> It's a bridge to xmpp ejabberd
<ikonia> you need to register at the moment to use #ubuntu
<raver> How can I do that?
<ikonia> identify with nickserv and I suspect you'll be fine
<ikonia> !register | raver
<ubottu> raver: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<raver> Thx
<ikonia> no sweat
<Unit193> Eickmeyer: It's got a couple links in it, sure, but it's not exactly "spammy".  I've seen others (Ubuntu devs even) link to their twitter accounts too, nothing I'd ban someone for.
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: I understand. I guess I'll remove the ban.
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: I guess I found the politically-charged propaganda a bit over-the-top.
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: But their response to me was rather rude.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> could we have a fixyourconnection on MJDombrowski (~MJDombrow@64.188.179.149) has joined please? ty
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-01
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (telescopeemoji3)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-26
<proton3> thank you for listening to me the other day
<proton3> i see you installed a mapping memory on my system, i applaud you for doing so, and i will always trust you folks, as, i have used your system since 606. and have had zero problems other than normal hardware configs, to, whitch were not from you good people.
<proton3> you have my permission to do what is necessary to find what went wrong, and to rectify such errors that were both, uncommon, as well as, not obligitory within the system itself.
<proton3> thank you for your time and efforts
<proton3> I normally go by the nic "HackerII" by definition, if i am still ignored, please releave the ignore, and allow me back within the forum to contine as i was. again. thank you for your time and efforts.
<proton3> good day
<HackerII> interesting
<HackerII> i see im still ignored in ubuntu, how can i rectify this
<HackerII> thank you for your time and efforts
<HackerII> please explain
<HackerII> linux has sold itself to the devil
<HackerII> imgur.com/a/oVlWNz8
<HackerII> i have over 3k engines
<HackerII> have you people lost your mind. proverbs says, god created all things, sames as john 1"1, what on gods green earth makes you think, a created being, can, overcome its creator ??
<HackerII> please explain
<HackerII> jesus created good.. why would you want to go bad
<HackerII> do you love evil ??
<HackerII> jesus said., you would
<HackerII> and
<HackerII> you do
<HackerII> prove me wrong
<HackerII> im here to save you from yourself
<HackerII> yes
<HackerII> yoursrlf
<HackerII> yourself
<HackerII> yourself, was born into sin NATURE, so that you will, when your life is done and over.. burnz
<HackerII> you wanna burnz ??
<HackerII> jesus did away with religion
<HackerII> in
<HackerII> galations 3:25
<HackerII> religion.. in the greek...
<HackerII> means
<HackerII> return to bondage
<HackerII> look it up
<HackerII> the
<HackerII> simplicity
<HackerII> of
<HackerII> christ
<HackerII> is
<HackerII> foreign
<HackerII> to
<HackerII> the
<HackerII> carnal
<HackerII> mind
<HackerII> you
<HackerII> were born with a carnal mind
<HackerII> the carnal  ind is what satan had and passed on to man
<HackerII> mind
<HackerII> thus
<HackerII> were diseased with it
<HackerII> and
<HackerII> eventually, we die
<HackerII> with it
<HackerII> pay attention\
<HackerII> romans 8:1
<HackerII> kjv
<HackerII> if you are born again, sin no longer remains
<HackerII> and
<HackerII> your free
<HackerII> right now
<HackerII> your not free
<HackerII> prove me wrong
<HackerII> your the furtherist thing from being free
<housecat> Hi Hacker. I've reviewed the log of your original ban in #ubuntu, and the logs of your visits to #ubuntu-ops since then. Based on your available behavior, I am not comfortable removing your ban at this time, as it is quite clear that you're unable to stay on-topic enough for #ubuntu. Please look into other Ubuntu support options at https://ubuntu.com/support/community-support if you'd like
<housecat> further assistance.
<HackerII> housecat,  john 8.44
<housecat> Additionally, I strongly recommend that should you decide to appeal your ban again in the future, you do so without reference to the Bible or various government agencies, since neither of those are particularly relevant to the situation.
<HackerII> housecat,  pay attention
<housecat> Do you have any questions about what I've said, or does that conclude your request for ban removal?
<HackerII> eternity is forever, not to be confused with modern hearsey
<HackerII> pay attention people
<HackerII> im here so help save you
<HackerII> do you not understand
<HackerII> are you overtaken b y such evil ??
<HackerII> here is the deal
<housecat> HackerII: This is a channel for resolving issues in the #ubuntu-* core channels, not for attempting to prosthelytize people. Do you have any comments that are on-topic for this channel?
<HackerII> yes i do
<HackerII> please respond
<housecat> To what, specifically?
<HackerII> ready ??
<HackerII> banning of the channel ubuntu
<housecat> I believe I responded to that above. Did you have any specific questions about that?
<HackerII> stop being a deamoncrat, NO, you didnt respond, please respond
<housecat> As I said above, I've looked at what you've said in this channel and in #ubuntu, and will not be unbanning you at this time.
<HackerII> boot me, my next os will release your next response
<housecat> #ubuntu has a strict on-topic policy, and your recent behavior leaves me with no confidence that you're now able to stick to that.
<HackerII> i will expose you and all your evil
<HackerII> prove me wrong, here is the pic of you: htthttps://imgur.com/a/oVlWNz8ps://imgur.com/a/oVlWNz8
<HackerII> god is not mocked
<HackerII> you will be exposed
<HackerII> i have the logs and your intent
<housecat> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<housecat> It's all public, feel free to reference at your leisure.
<housecat> Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<HackerII> you, are run by the intelligence agencies and the devil , prove mw wrong
<HackerII> prove me wrong
<HackerII> i have the proof
<HackerII> big time
<el> we understand you're upset, but i doubt there's anything we can do to actually help you here, or meet the criteria you've created to prove your theories wrong. so we must part ways now.
<housecat> Indeed. Please /part #ubuntu-ops for now and come back after at least 14 days once your behavior has improved.
<HackerII> LOL, i just, as you, probed it
<HackerII> proved it
<HackerII> prove me wrong, remember, all my screenshots are joined to a usb
<HackerII> hahaha
<HackerII> anjoy
<el> tomreyn: was there anything else you needed?
<housecat> @comment 79982 repeated offtopic behavior, have reviewed the ban they were asking about and have declined to remove it, user did not part channel voluntarily when asked, 14d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79982 will be removed after 2 weeks.
<housecat> @comment 79984 repeated offtopic behavior, have reviewed the ban they were asking about and have declined to remove it, user did not part channel voluntarily when asked, 14d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79984 will be removed after 2 weeks.
<hggdh> who is John?
<el> ?
<hggdh> HackerII mentioned some John above
<el> probably the bible verse?
<hggdh> oh
<el> they used a . instead of a : i think
<hggdh> why do people assume everybody knows the bible?
<Eickmeyer> Even I had to look that one up, but it was used entirely out of context.
<hggdh> and then there are romans and gelatinous, which are also bible references, I guess
<Eickmeyer> Yes, those would be books in the Bible, in those cases written by the apostle Paul.
<Eickmeyer> Technically, those would be letters to early churches.
<hggdh> too complex for me :-)
<el> if the fl- in the hostname implies florida then they're probably not around people who aren't god-fearing folk
<el> anyway, this commentary isn't helping anyone so...
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-29
<housecat> @comment 79999 spends most of his -ot time 1) complaining about his #u and #u+1 bans, 2) highlighting me about my sexual orientation, or 3) pasting his system specifications. decided to go over the line into NSFW, has been given the Guidelines link about 50,000 times, so now banned.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<valorie> RIP
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-31
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio-installer is <reply> Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://ubuntustudio.org/ubuntu-studio-installer/
